# We took the kids to WDW! -  All done, Now Bonus features! Festival of Holidays  2/23



## franandaj

For those who know Fran and I you are probably reading the title, and scratching your heads right now thinking, “Don’t all your kids have four legs and they aren’t allowed at WDW?”


Well, yes.  But it turns out that we have some other kids in our lives that we were’t so aware of.  They are not OUR kids, you notice the title reads, we took “the” kids.  Jim and Alberto. 


Or there is the alternate choice for title, “Hold that Bus! How we barely missed almost every bus.”


So this trip has been in the works for probably four years now. Ever since we got back from the trip we took in 2010 where we brought my parents along, we've talked about bringing some friends. We knew that Jim and Alberto were the next set of friends that we would bring, and after seeing my photos from the 2011 F&G Festival, Jim had expressed an interest in going at this time of year.

Anyone who has been following for a while will remember the years of one canceled trip after another back in 2011-2012. In 2013 we had our "gamers meet" at WDW and Fran and I had a Southwestern Road trip planned for the spring of 2014. Sometime in 2013 we agreed that the trip with Jim & Alberto would be in April of 2015.

I did everything by the book. I reserved the accommodations at 11 months, ADRs at 180 days, we had plane reservations, FP+ booked, everything was set. And then one month before we were to fly out, Fran broke her leg and I had to scramble to cancel everything and get some value for our points and airfare. It worked out for the best as Jim was having some dental issues which ended up costing him a lot of the money he had saved up for the trip. We decided postponing the trip for a year was probably the best bet.

It has actually worked out for the best as Alberto was able to join us for the trip in 2016. Again I booked accommodations at 11 months, however I didn't have enough points remaining to stay at one location for the duration of the trip. Initially we were at the VWL for three nights and the Treehouse Villas for four nights. However, at 7 months (when my points were good anywhere at DVC properties) I called Member Services to see what I could do. This was also the period when the Polynesian Villas were opening. I had one friend who had already scored a stay in one of the studios. Since there are no one bedroom units at the Poly and Fran has sworn off staying in studios, I figured our only chance to stay here would be when we had friends with us and we could get a bungalow.

We added a night to our two bedroom reservation at VWL for our 4th night there, and then the Accessible Bungalow at the Poly was available for the next three nights. At 135 points per night, that pretty much drained my point coffers! I mean anyone who read my 50th Birthday TR knows I spent that same amount of points for a Grand Villa at the VGC last May, and that was accommodations for nearly a dozen people. And now I was spending as much for four of us!  

But still, we had our 1 week stay and it included three nights in a Poly Bungalow! Now I'm sure staying in a Treehouse Villa might not have been so bad either, but you don't have a fireworks view from your balcony staying there.

The trip began with Fran and myself Cheating on Mickey with Harry. We had two nights at Loew's Royal Pacific before transferring to Disney where we met up with Jim and Alberto. Originally they were supposed to join us, but due to personal matters they were not able to travel on the same day as Fran and I. When they finally booked their tickets, they ended up on a red eye that arrived at 5:30AM in Orlando on Friday the 29th with a lovely three hour layover in Denver in the middle of the night. 

So now that you have the history of how this trip came about, let's introduce the players. Fran and I are the DVC owners and certifiable Disney Fanatics. Here we are on some of our trips last year.

















Jim and Alberto also love Disney and have had APs for most of the time we have known them. Unfortunately Alberto had a small scare the week before we left, but I have to say that these pictures they posted on FB while waiting for the doctor in the ER give you some insight into their character.





This is only the beginnings of their antics!

And here we are at Disneyland together over the past few years.









So without further adieu let's get on with the TR!


----------



## franandaj

Links:

Day 2
As Big as My Head
Mmmmm...Steak

Day 3
First Disney Day
End of our Epcot Day

Day 4
We never laughed so much

Day 5
A funny thing happened on the way to the kiosks 
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4

Day 6
A Walk on the Wide Side
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Day 7
At the Poly Bungalow
Part 1 - Checking out and being homeless
Part 2 - Behind the Seeds and kiosks
Part 3 - The Bungalow
Part 4 - The Bungalow Cont'd

Day 8
It was a Very Blustery Day
Part 1 - 1900 Park Fare Breakfast
Part 2 - At the Magic Kingdom
Part 3 - A Rainy Afternoon
Part 4 - Dinner at O'Hana

Day 9
Last Full day with the boys
Part 1 - Disney Springs and MK
Part 2 - Jamboree and a Flashmouse
Part 3 - Some Dwarves and a Dark Castle
Part 4 - A Beast
Part 5 - Main Street Electrical Parade

Day 10
Bungalow Checkout Day
Part 1 - Our New Poly Studio
Part 2 - Carousel of Progress & Liberty Tree Tavern
Part 3 - Trader Sams and Lights Out!

Day 11
There's No Place Like Home

Tangent Updates

Girl's Day at Disney
Frozen Premiere
Meeting New Friends, Old Friends with a little Frozen


----------



## franandaj

So here we are on the Trip Report where we take Jim and Alberto to WDW.  However, the first item on the agenda is how Fran and I get to Orlando.  Anyone who has followed previous TRs knows that leaving town is always an ordeal for Fran and myself. This has been a precedent for all of our trips for almost 20 years now, and airline trips are far more stressful than road trips. I remember our first flying trip together (a weekend at the San Antonio Riverwalk) and we were up all night all night packing Fran’s suitcase. Ever since then I have always tried to circumvent her last minute ways by offering to pack her clothes. I don't remember specifically the trips we took in the 2000s, there weren’t very many, but I'm sure they were no different, I did usually sleep the night before we left. I think.

It was our trip in 2013 for the gamers meet that we were packing all night and for the first time (after that initial trip) I got no sleep at all. That gave me this desire to REALLY make an effort to pack in advance. Every time it has been an ordeal, but I think our trip to the Mississippi River in March really took the cake. Neither of us wanted to repeat that predeparture mayhem. As a result, Fran had picked out most all her clothes by two days before we had to leave, and handed me the last of things by 1PM on our penultimate day. As a result, I had three of our suitcases in the car by 3PM before we left for band (the night before leaving) and the last suitcase was in the car before I went to bed (shortly after midnight).

We woke easily at 4AM and were ready to leave the house shortly after our targeted time of 4:15. The problem? Well we always build in time to run 1/2 an hour to an hour late. We sat around cuddling with the kitties for a while before finally taking off. There was no traffic on the way to the airport, and check in was no problem.  We were cleared for TSA Precheck, so even that was a breeze. We settled on Dunkin Donuts for breakfast and once we finished eating we had to wait at our gate for quite a while, because everything timewise aligned for us. Once it got close to boarding time we found out that our flight left from a remote terminal. LAX doesn't even have anything as cool as a fake monorail to transport folks. The two of us got our own private bus to the terminal and we were the first to board the plane. I know that this is blurry, but it gives you kind of an idea of the route they had to take Fran and I to get on the special bus.  There were stairs on the normal route.  I grabbed my phone to quickly take these pictures as my camera just wasn’t handy.













This is once we boarded the bus, going to a VERY remote terminal at LAX.













We settled into our seats on the plane and got comfy. I decided to watch the movie Rush Hour since we've been watching the new series on CBS. At some point during the movie, breakfast arrived.  I was having déjà vu on the meals from one of our last plane flights









I barely stayed awake during the end of the movie and tried to get some sleep for a while after it was over. I must have got a little rest because I caught a second wind and put Tangled on the TV. I knew I barely had enough time to finish it so I forwarded through the scary parts with the evil mother. They brought me a glass of wine, and then the movie wrapped up just as we were touching down.

We were the second to last people off the plane and it took a while for the scooters to come up. But finally we were on our way in the fake monorail. 





I had booked a Mears shuttle and we felt so special as our driver, Ali, was standing at baggage claim waiting for us holding an iPad with Fran's name on it. He was very helpful and we got all our bags loaded into the van and were on our way. Check in was easy, and then we took care of our passes and Express passes. 













We were in our room by 6PM where we both immediately took a nap.

























At 7PM we were awakened by a phone call from home about band nonsense that I was too incoherent to deal with, so Fran took care of it. Now that we were awake, I realized that I was hungry. So we got ourselves tidied up and headed off to Islands dining room.  In the past we'd usually gone to Jakes American Bar, not for any reason other than it had simple American food, burgers and stuff. However, this time around I looked at the menu in advance and besides the burger and Fish & Chips nothing else looked very good. However, Islands had a mix of Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese and American Asian food. I think they're calling it Pan Asian Cuisine these days. I left my camera back in the room so you'll have to settle for cell phone pics.





















We ended up ordering Dim Sum style, all appetizers. We got Beef Satay, Potstickers, Vegetable Spring Rolls, and Crab Rangoon. Even though each order was only three pieces each, we ate the cucumber and daikon garnish for our veggies and were pleasantly full by the end of our meal.





We went back to the room and got ready for bed.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Following along!


----------



## franandaj

DisneyFirefly said:


> Following along!



Yay!


----------



## DisneyFirefly

It was so nice to finally get to meet you!


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm along for the ride too!


----------



## dizneeat

*I am here! Will read once I get back from work.*


----------



## Steppesister

Reporting for duty!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Poly reporting in for your TR on her namesake Poly and everything before and after...

I was pleased you gave the background of the trip. I know you and Fran have had to cancel many planned trips but I did not know that a trip with Jim and Alberto was amongst the vacation graveyard as I call it. Oh yes I am a fellow victim too. But I love how you go on to see the positives and plan future trips. It's the best way. 

I am sorry to see Alberto in the ER room! 

I love the photos you include. That is a charming dress you wear in the first photo and lovely one of you and Fran on the Cruise with Pluto. Cool leather waistcoat! 

I am glad you have the packing now sorted. Takes the stress out of it. We have been on those strange crew only routes around airports. The things I have witnessed they do with our Luggage.. I wish I had not..

I love the accommodation you booked. What a nice mix. What a lovely hotel at Universal. I love that room and check out that accessible shower! 

Dinner looks very nice. I am pleased I learnt recently after using google after watching an episode of The Good wife what a potsticker is...

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## dgbg100106

I'm here!

So excited for you that you got to sleep some the night before the flight!  Way to go you too.

Sorry to see the ER photos, hopefully everything is good?

We always build in extra time to get the airport and our last time everything aligned perfectly and we were sitting there for a long time waiting to board, but I decided it was much better than being in a hurry.

Love the room layout at Universal, looks comfy.


----------



## afwdwfan

Looking forward to seeing how this trip that was years in the making and full of plans, cancelled plans and changed plans finally went down.

I'm glad your travel day went pretty smoothly for all intents and purposes.  Looks like getting things ready in advance paid off for you!

Your hotel looks great!  I didn't realize your dinner was a character meal with Gru and a Minion!


----------



## skier_pete

I am excited to read your report on the Poly Bungalows. I look at those point totals and know we'll never stay there! We actually liked the Studios at the Poly as they are quite roomy compared to most of the studios, but if you are used to DVC 1-bedrooms not so much. We've ended up twice at 1-bedrooms so far (SSR in 2014 and of course VGC this past February). I could easily get used to that, but we would have to shorten up our stays to be able to afford it, and I'd rather stay for 10 days in a studio than 5 days in a 1-bedroom.   In fact, we booked into a value room at AKV for 1/2 our stay in October. I really wish I could get the opportunity to check out the size of a value 1-bedroom, because MAYBE we could afford that one day.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi! I'm excited to read your trip report! I'm so sorry to see Alberto in the ER, that's never fun. I look forward to reading more!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am here as well.

Looking forward to reading your latest WDW TR along with Jim and Alberto. I am behind on your other TR that it will be hard to keep up.

The room at Universal looks very nice. Dinner at Islands look very interesting which has several Asian cuisines.


----------



## rentayenta

Present and accounted for!  Only Alberto could be so adorable in the hospital. Love all the pics. What's missing are your painted nails.


----------



## glennbo123

Signing on Alison!


----------



## EJ4Disney

I'm here.  I can't wait for this one.  Thanks so much for letting me know!!

Your dinner looks amazing!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Can't wait to read all about it!

Looks like you had a nice travel day and a great dinner at Islands!  (Although it does look like they just need to reprint the menus!)


----------



## Malia78

I'm here too. Reading this is going to make me a little sad that our Oct trips don't overlap but I cheer up easy


----------



## ljcrochet

Looks like your trip is off to a great start.  Can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I'm here!  Thanks for the heads up.



franandaj said:


> For those who know Fran and I you are probably reading the title, and scratching your heads right now thinking, “Don’t all your kids have four legs and they aren’t allowed at WDW?”



Actually, I was thinking, "Gee, we ditched our kids and you actually grabbed 2 more!"



franandaj said:


> The trip began with Fran and myself Cheating on Mickey with Harry.







franandaj said:


> Unfortunately Alberto had a small scare the week before we left, but I have to say that these pictures they posted on FB while waiting for the doctor in the ER give you some insight into their character.



I'm glad he was ok.



franandaj said:


> This is once we boarded the bus, going to a VERY remote terminal at LAX.



Looks like it was actually in San Diego.



franandaj said:


> In the past we'd usually gone to Jakes American Bar, not for any reason other than it had simple American food, burgers and stuff.



Sounds perfect!



franandaj said:


> However, this time around I looked at the menu in advance and besides the burger and Fish & Chips nothing else looked very good.



But it has burgers!  What more do you need?


----------



## franandaj

DisneyFirefly said:


> It was so nice to finally get to meet you!



  Yes it was!  After all these years!



ACDSNY said:


> I'm along for the ride too!



   Glad to have you onboard!



dizneeat said:


> *I am here! Will read once I get back from work.*



  Yay!



Steppesister said:


> Reporting for duty!



  Hopefully duty here will be a little less taxing than your regular work!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Poly reporting in for your TR on her namesake Poly and everything before and after...



  Your namesake will not disapoint!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was pleased you gave the background of the trip. I know you and Fran have had to cancel many planned trips but I did not know that a trip with Jim and Alberto was amongst the vacation graveyard as I call it. Oh yes I am a fellow victim too. But I love how you go on to see the positives and plan future trips. It's the best way.



Vacation Graveyard!  Perfect I love it!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am sorry to see Alberto in the ER room!



Luckily it didn't turn out to be anything major.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am glad you have the packing now sorted. Takes the stress out of it. We have been on those strange crew only routes around airports. The things I have witnessed they do with our Luggage.. I wish I had not..



Well for that trip it was OK.  Who knows what the future holds!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love the accommodation you booked. What a nice mix. What a lovely hotel at Universal. I love that room and check out that accessible shower!



Fran didn't care for it.  In fact not sure if we'll be doing more split stays, well except for when we do a cruise, you can't really help that one.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Dinner looks very nice. I am pleased I learnt recently after using google after watching an episode of The Good wife what a potsticker is...



Now you just need to taste one!  They are delicious!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looking forward to reading more.



Coming soon!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> we had our 1 week stay and it included three nights in a Poly Bungalow!


This sounds wonderful. I know it costs a lot, but it sounds like you've been waiting for this trip for a few years now. I'm looking forward to reading/seeing what cool stuff you did this time around.


----------



## katclicks

Coming out of lurkdom to say hey. I have read quite a few of your trip reports, love your photos and details  Can't wait to read about your poly stay!


----------



## Flossbolna

I am here! 

Alberto and Jim look like fun people to be around if they even don't lose their humor at the ER!! These pictures were hilarious!

I am impressed how well you are doing with the packing now! Still, 4 hours of sleep sounds far too little! At least it looks like you had a comfy seat on the plane. I always tend to forget that it is really a far way to travel from one coast to the other, Here in Europe so many places are just about a 2 to 3 hours flight away...


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I'm here!







dgbg100106 said:


> So excited for you that you got to sleep some the night before the flight! Way to go you too.



It was still a little stressful since we went to band the night before leaving, but at least we had everything packed!  Normally I don't get to bed before 1AM after band so I did good by getting to bed just after midnight.



dgbg100106 said:


> Sorry to see the ER photos, hopefully everything is good?



They never really came up with what was wrong, but they changed the dosage on one of his medications and he didn't have any problems on the trip, at least related to this problem.



dgbg100106 said:


> We always build in extra time to get the airport and our last time everything aligned perfectly and we were sitting there for a long time waiting to board, but I decided it was much better than being in a hurry.



Yes I will always take sitting around waiting instead of rushing to get somewhere!



dgbg100106 said:


> Love the room layout at Universal, looks comfy.



That's funny!  I thought the room was really small.  I guess I'm spoiled by the one bedroom DVC units.



afwdwfan said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this trip that was years in the making and full of plans, cancelled plans and changed plans finally went down.



  Hopefully readers will find it almost as entertaining as we did!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad your travel day went pretty smoothly for all intents and purposes. Looks like getting things ready in advance paid off for you!



It certainly made things a lot smoother.  I still had a huge "list" of stuff to do before we would be ready to go.  In fact I was so brain dead by the time I finished, I hadn't even remembered if had packed up the leftover meat from a Turkey I made over the weekend before we left!  



afwdwfan said:


> Your hotel looks great! I didn't realize your dinner was a character meal with Gru and a Minion!



Each time we have stayed there, characters have come through the dining room.  Last time it was Homer Simpson and Scooby Doo.











********** said:


> I am excited to read your report on the Poly Bungalows. I look at those point totals and know we'll never stay there!



   I can say that I have been bitten!  I'm going to have to find ways to go back there! But since one night in a Bungalow uses up 15% of my total point allotment, that's a pretty hefty price!



********** said:


> We actually liked the Studios at the Poly as they are quite roomy compared to most of the studios, but if you are used to DVC 1-bedrooms not so much.



Interesting to note that the Poly Studios are roomy compared to others.  The only other studio I have stayed in was at the VGC.



********** said:


> We've ended up twice at 1-bedrooms so far (SSR in 2014 and of course VGC this past February). I could easily get used to that, but we would have to shorten up our stays to be able to afford it, and I'd rather stay for 10 days in a studio than 5 days in a 1-bedroom. In fact, we booked into a value room at AKV for 1/2 our stay in October. I really wish I could get the opportunity to check out the size of a value 1-bedroom, because MAYBE we could afford that one day.



I can see that reasoning. Luckily Fran over does everything so we have enough points that it's hard for the two of us alone to use them up. That's why I've been known to rent them to friends or using David's.



kaoden39 said:


> Hi! I'm excited to read your trip report! I'm so sorry to see Alberto in the ER, that's never fun. I look forward to reading more!



   Hopefully the next installment will come soon!



mvf-m11c said:


> I am here as well.
> 
> Looking forward to reading your latest WDW TR along with Jim and Alberto. I am behind on your other TR that it will be hard to keep up.



  Don't worry, this TR will not go nearly as quickly as many of my others. I will be taking it more at the reader's pace.



mvf-m11c said:


> The room at Universal looks very nice. Dinner at Islands look very interesting which has several Asian cuisines.



There were a lot of choices, they even had a Mongolian Barbecue style option which was all you can eat, create your own stir fry. But it was $25pp and we weren't that hungry.



rentayenta said:


> Present and accounted for!  Only Alberto could be so adorable in the hospital. Love all the pics. What's missing are your painted nails.



  Don't worry you'll see my nails soon enough! 



glennbo123 said:


> Signing on Alison!



  Glad to have you on board Glenn!


----------



## franandaj

EJ4Disney said:


> I'm here.  I can't wait for this one.  Thanks so much for letting me know!!
> 
> Your dinner looks amazing!



   I'm glad you made it over here!  Dinner completely hit the spot.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Can't wait to read all about it!
> 
> Looks like you had a nice travel day and a great dinner at Islands!  (Although it does look like they just need to reprint the menus!)



  It worked out better than previous travel days.  I didn't notice the menus until you pointed it out!  



Malia78 said:


> I'm here too. Reading this is going to make me a little sad that our Oct trips don't overlap but I cheer up easy



  Well that's a bummer that we'll miss each other, but someday....


----------



## franandaj

ljcrochet said:


> Looks like your trip is off to a great start.  Can't wait to read all about it.



    Glad to have you along for the ride!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm here! Thanks for the heads up.



  Glad to have you over here!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Actually, I was thinking, "Gee, we ditched our kids and you actually grabbed 2 more!"



Go figure!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad he was ok.



There weren't any incidents on the trip so that was good!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like it was actually in San Diego.



Just about!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds perfect!



Yeah, well except I could have a burger anywhere.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But it has burgers! What more do you need?



Variety!   



cruisehopeful said:


> This sounds wonderful. I know it costs a lot, but it sounds like you've been waiting for this trip for a few years now. I'm looking forward to reading/seeing what cool stuff you did this time around.



   Well, hopefully it's cool stuff!    We always tour a much more leisurely pace than most.



katclicks said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say hey. I have read quite a few of your trip reports, love your photos and details  Can't wait to read about your poly stay!



   I'm glad you came out of lurkdom to join in!  This is a perfect TR for that!  I have a surprise coming in the next update!



Flossbolna said:


> I am here!







Flossbolna said:


> Alberto and Jim look like fun people to be around if they even don't lose their humor at the ER!! These pictures were hilarious!



They are quite hilarious and hopefully their antics along the way can be translated into this TR!



Flossbolna said:


> I am impressed how well you are doing with the packing now! Still, 4 hours of sleep sounds far too little! At least it looks like you had a comfy seat on the plane. I always tend to forget that it is really a far way to travel from one coast to the other, Here in Europe so many places are just about a 2 to 3 hours flight away...



Well the lack of sleep was more because we had to go to band than due to packing.  Normally I don't like to leave on a Wednesday morning, but with the timing of my birthday and such I didn't want to shift things back another day, since I had already planned everything out for the previous year.


----------



## orangecats2

I'm here ready for the party! 

Why is Jim naked?


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> I'm here ready for the party!
> 
> Why is Jim naked?



   I'm glad you made it over here!

OK, well I guess if you are asking the question there are other folks out there who have not read my TRs with the back story.  I will publish it in the next post.


----------



## franandaj

OK, I'm really chomping at the bit here trying not to make the next post too quickly, but I have a surprise in the next post and really want to get it out there!  Once that post is up, I promise that I will keep the updates to a reasonable schedule.  However, Carrie @orangecats2 asked about the history of Naked Jim's nickname so I guess I will repost it here.

Jim is normally our cat sitter when we go on our various trips.  We got this email from him on our trip in the Fall of 2014.  I shared it on the TR as it was pretty funny, and he got branded with the name Naked Jim from there on out.

 “I brought some laundry over to work on while I was doing stuff at your house and hanging out.  When I came back for the evening feeding, after the alarm exercise, I decided to throw in another load.  This time it was dark perma-pressed clothes.  Well, I was wearing a pair of navy shorts which had gotten covered with cat hair when I was petting and holding cats in the morning visit.  So I decided to throw them in too.  While I was at it, I thought…well, why not wash the underwear too?  Then I can have a totally fresh start. 


It was dark outside by then and the cats promised not to tell, so off came the underwear.  Then I get to thinking, “Why not have a nice skinny dip in the jacuzzi while I’m waiting for the clothes to finish?”  So I go outside and turn on the jacuzzi so it can warm up.  So I go out the laundry room door and close it.  I start up the jacuzzi and go back in to feed the cats.  One small problem…the door locked!  I didn’t realize that the knob lock was engaged.  So here I am in the back yard, in the dark (no outside lights were on), surrounded by a 9’ fence, buck naked and locked out of the house.  I try all the doors and all are locked. 


After considering my situation from all angles, I find good news and bad news.  The good news is that the front door is still unlocked.  The bad news is that it is the front door.  Well, I had left a towel in the pool house, so I fetch the towel, wrap up my masculinity, open the electric gate to the front yard and creep around to the front door.  I get inside and all is well. 


So I dish out the food to the cats, check the laundry, unlock a couple of the rear doors and go back out to get into the jacuzzi.  I step down into the water to find that it is cold.  The heater didn’t kick on.  So I spread my beach towel on a chaise lounge chair, buck naked, in the dark, surrounded on all sides by a 10 foot wall and check email with my iPhone and talk with my daughter on the phone while I wait for my clothes to dry.  I’ve seen the scenario in movies before where a guy gets locked out of his house while naked, but never expected it to happen to me.  Fortunately, there were no cameras rolling.  So I gave up on the jacuzzi, folded up my laundry, got dressed and went home.  And that’s my little misadventure.


So you see?  If you are me, you don’t have to go on a cruise to have fun.  You can just go through each day with my Mr. Magoo moments.  Chaos all around, but I stumble blithely onward, none the worse for wear.”


Sincerely,

Jim” 

There you have it.  Why he is called "Naked Jim"


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh my you can't leave us on this cliffhanging of a surprise and not deliver... This is like the frigthtful season break of a favorite series and the announcement  'coming back in the fall' ...lol


----------



## rentayenta

A surprise?  I hate suspense!


----------



## dhorner233

All caught up again! So glad all 4 of you were able to go to DW together! What a lot of planning! Did you like Universal Studios? It will never have the appeal of Disney for me. 

Traveling from the west coast to the east coast is such an ordeal! I'm going to Wash. DC next month and not looking forward to the travel days...


----------



## ACDSNY

Surprise???


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> As a result, I had three of our suitcases in the car by 3PM before we left for band (the night before leaving) and the last suitcase was in the car before I went to bed (shortly after midnight).



Wow you are good! 



franandaj said:


> This is once we boarded the bus, going to a VERY remote terminal at LAX.



Geez that is strange.  And this flight was with AA right?



franandaj said:


>



The room is really cool and different!  I love the flowers on the wall and how high the curtains are to make the room appear larger 



franandaj said:


>



DS would DIE over this meet!  He loves the Minions, but not gonna lie, Gru looks uber creepy


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my you can't leave us on this cliffhanging of a surprise and not deliver... This is like the frigthtful season break of a favorite series and the announcement  'coming back in the fall' ...lol



I'm not sure you guys will find it as fascinating a surprise as I do!  



rentayenta said:


> A surprise?  I hate suspense!



I'm pretty sure you will be substantially underwhelmed by the surprise! 



dhorner233 said:


> All caught up again! So glad all 4 of you were able to go to DW together! What a lot of planning! Did you like Universal Studios? It will never have the appeal of Disney for me.





It was fine. We've been there twice before and we had a very specific agenda that you will hopefully find out about shortly.



dhorner233 said:


> Traveling from the west coast to the east coast is such an ordeal! I'm going to Wash. DC next month and not looking forward to the travel days...



Yes it does take a lot out of us traveling to the East coast especially when we don't get enough sleep the night before!



ACDSNY said:


> Surprise???



Yeah, like I said, you guys might not find it as fun as I do. I'll post an update on the other thread and  come back here to post the next update.



Leshaface said:


> Wow you are good!





Thank you. This is how every trip should go. With more sleep.



Leshaface said:


> Geez that is strange. And this flight was with AA right?







Leshaface said:


> The room is really cool and different! I love the flowers on the wall and how high the curtains are to make the room appear larger



It was pretty interesting but very small. There was almost nowhere to put the suitcases, and we didn't unpack for just two nights.



Leshaface said:


> DS would DIE over this meet! He loves the Minions, but not gonna lie, Gru looks uber creepy



Both of them really had a difficult time navigating the dining room, but Gru actually seemed a little more responsive evn if he did look creepy!


----------



## franandaj

OK, so I'm giving you all one last chance before I post the next update.  I have to go tend to dinner and then I'll be back.....


----------



## franandaj

Well here is a small IRL update.  I'm working on making Beef Stroganoff for tonight.  Our recipe is low carb and does not include any noodles, so it goes well with our "diet" or "lifestyle".  The unfortunate thing is that the piece of meat I took out of the freezer is over 1lb and starting Tuesday Fran can't eat solid food.  It was a Prime Rib that I put in the freezer when we couldn't eat the leftovers.  Now I  need to figure out how to use up the other almost 1lb of lovely meat before Tuesday.  There are only so many French Dip Sandwiches we can have, especially when Fran has asked for bacon sandwiches before she has her "procedure" later this week.

It's that fun one that you don't get to eat real food for two days beforehand and get to drink a bunch of stuff you wouldn't ever consume on a regular basis.  But if you don't do it right you get to do it all over again!  I get to do it a couple weeks after she does!  Yay!  I love being over 50!

Anyways, I think I have given you enough drivel that I can post the next update and it will be at the top of the page.


----------



## franandaj

So I promise this is the only “rapid fire” update that you will get from me on this TR. I was really excited to get this post up.  You will see why when you get to the end of this update!  Many of you will not be as excited about it as I am!  


Day 2


3:38 AM


I know the time because our fancy new clock that we used for the first time on the Mississippi cruise was projecting it strongly on the wall. Here is a picture I took later in the day. When the room is dark, the projection is brighter.





What is with me and sleeping on vacation????

Do I get myself so worked up in the days before that once I get there I'm that wound up? I browsed the DIS for a bit, but I knew that the "Twilight Zone" was approaching. It's more annoying on the West Coast, I'm up at 1AM more often than I'm up at 4AM, but maybe not considering my last few trips!

I looked at FB. I tried to sleep, I wrote in my phone journal, I tried to sleep. Finally, I turned on World News Now which turned into America This Morning. I kept trying to sleep to no avail. At 6:25 the alarm that Fran had set went off.

We both got up and got dressed slowly. EMH was in US this morning which was perfect, this all fit into my plan. We went upstairs to the bar which they convert into a QS breakfast spot to see what they had. I wanted cereal and was hoping for something NOT loaded in sugar, corn flakes, Special K, even Honey Nut Cheerios are OK even if they are on the higher side of sweetness. The best I could do was Frosted Mini Wheats. I also grabbed a coffee. 





Fran had a chocolate croissant.





We motored our way over to City Walk to make our way into US. I didn't take any pictures as we were on a mission.

They were actually letting people in before 8AM, but I guess the only thing that was open was Diagon Alley and it took a while to get back there. The areas we couldn't go to on the way were roped off to herd us in the direction they wanted. We entered and it was brilliantly done.





The Weazley Brothers shop….





I had wanted to use the big camera to take pictures in this area, but when the moment struck me I didn't want to take the time to get it out, so I just went with the point and shoot. By this point my tummy was feeling a little queasy.  

I parked the scooter.





I decided not to finish my coffee. 

We found the Gringott's ride and found out there is no option to go through the queue and then bail on the ride. It's also not scooter friendly (that's an understatement), so I said "so long" to Fran and got in line. 









I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find. One of the nice TMs was working at a cart next to the trash can and offered me the napkin dispenser that he had just restocked.  He offered to get me medical attention, but I knew exactly what it was as I had suffered a similar problem a few weeks ago. It all comes down to sugar and caffeine don't go together when it comes to my stomach. I left the queue to find Fran and my bottle of water.


After a few minutes rest, I decided again to give it a shot. The wait time was still 30 minutes (which is where it was when I first got in line), by this point it was only 8:20, so we had plenty of time to do what we wanted still even after I rode the ride.





























This was one of those portraits that was moving.





It was a neat ride, but it was really uncomfortable. They tried to push the bar down hard on my legs and it hurt while I was riding.  The fact that most of the ride relied on projections on a video screen also took away from the Wow factor. I mean I’m sure it’s easier to produce than an actual animatronic dragon. There were a lot of stairs in the queue and I was exhausted by the end of the ride just from climbing up and down the steps. I never realized that there was a single rider line until I got to the loading process. I considered going back for a second ride, but the thought of it just wore me out. 

After the ride, we went into the animal store.





Fran wanted me to take a picture of this kitty.













Then we checked out Knock turn alley.  









I didn’t get any pictures actually insides Knockturn Alley as I didn’t get the big camera out.  It was interesting.  It was really dark.  I’m sure that it was all indoors, but it had that “outdoor” feeling to it and was definitely a neat effect.

It was cool, but almost every place was selling the same souvenirs for the four different houses, and I'm getting so over "stuff". Fran bought a conductor style "Platform 9 3/4 hat", but that's it. I noticed that they have added some sort of game (in both lands) similar to the Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom game where you need wands to wave at the window displays to activate certain features.

Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!

We took one last look up the street at Gringott’s.





And then we looked back to the exit of Diagon Alley and left.





Then we decided to take the Hogwarts Express. But first i had a visit with Stan and the Night Bus.









The train was interesting.  We got to see the "wall" where you transform but scooters couldn't go that way, so I watched a few people go through and then we went through a regular door to the boarding area. 













We were seated in a car with six other people.  Again most everything happened on the video screen. It was fun. 














[Continued in Next Post]


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Once we got to Hogsmeade we visited Honeydukes.

































We didn't buy anything. I wasn't going to ride Forbidden Journey after my last experience a few years ago.  We didn't want to wait in line for Olivander's either.  I did have to use the facilities and was glad I did, I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there! We then took the train back over to the Studios. I would highly recommend taking it both ways if you're a fan. It was different on the two trips.

I had one more item on my list before I would be satisfied with my day. We headed over to the Simpsons land.  I wasn’t going to ride this one either.  It made me pretty sick way back when, 2008 I think.





I loved that they had done Springfield so well.  I haven’t watched the Simpsons in years, but I did watch it when it first came out, and have seen an episode or two in the past few years, but I’m not an avid fan, so perhaps I don’t get the nuances.









Lard lad was my goal. When I was reading Andy’s TR from this Winter he had a contest asking where he had breakfast the day he went to US/IOA. That got me to look up what there was there at Universal. I guessed Lard Lad on the contest because it was funny. Then in the next round he asked what he had at the donut store. So that made me research the offerings. They had a giant pink donut! I showed it to Fran and we both decided that we had to have one.  If I was offering a contest I would ask you to guess how many of the giant pink donuts we actually bought….









It was as big as my head!

















However after three bites, I knew I better get some protein or I'd get sick again. We were going to wait until 11AM for Cletus' Chicken Shack, but there was a guy in front of the door who said they were doing a photo shoot and wouldn't open for another half an hour.  We were ready to go back to the room, so Instead we got some Carne Asada tacos from the food truck across the street. 













They were good and one taco for each of us totally hit the spot. And then we had a little dessert after our tacos.





After that we made our way to the exit, driving through several stores, but not tempted enough to actually purchase anything.  I did see some cool Dr. Who shirts, and they even had my Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock T-shirt!  Bonus points if you can name what that is from!


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> It's that fun one that you don't get to eat real food for two days beforehand and get to drink a bunch of stuff you wouldn't ever consume on a regular basis.  But if you don't do it right you get to do it all over again!  I get to do it a couple weeks after she does!  Yay!  I love being over 50!



Been there, done that! 

Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock is from the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Back in the room, Fran laid down for a nap. She asked me to get her computer out so she could get online which caused me to totally rearrange the suitcases and stuff in the room. Boy are these rooms tiny! I have been spoiled by DVC!

Then I went down to the pool. At first I couldn't find a lounger in the shade, and when I did it was in the sand, not on pavement. Not ideal, but I was going to go for it. I got in the water and it was definitely refreshing.  I tried to stay in the shade, but kids splashing around made me decide to look elsewhere and that's when I spied the empty loungers in the shade poolside. So I swam to the other side of the pool to get my stuff and moved over to the new location. That's when I ordered myself a drink and kicked it for a while. 





I thought about getting a second one, but when I saw that it was $15, I said "forget it!" Evidently your 1st drink comes with a "souvenir" glass, then every drink thereafter you get $5 off. Still a little more than I wanted to spend.

I went back to the room and decided to join Fran in a nap. I probably got a good two hours of sleep when I was awakened again with the lameness of band. I let Fran deal with it again and decided to start getting ready for dinner. The shower was so wonderful!  I let the water run the whole time. No shivering while I'm lathering up my hair, the warm water just kept flowing!

Once I got dressed I walked around the resort a little bit and took some pictures with the big camera. It's not that exciting of place and this is our third time staying here, but I did my best. 

Hallway to and from our room.









The entrance to the lobby of the hotel.





These Frog musicians greet you on your way into the hotel.  A few years back, Fran took pictures of each one of them.  I was OK with a token shot.









This stream runs through the front of the resort.  It doesn’t look like its really “running” though.





Looking back to the interior of the hotel lobby.

















In the mornings, they set up a QS Breakfast area here with Pastries, cereal, coffee and juices.







 

I could have had sushi for dinner if I wanted!





These cool lights hung over the stairway to downstairs where the Asian restaurant and Jake’s American Bar were located.





That bench down there is where we sat waiting to be called for our table.





Looking out at the pool.  I sat under the umbrella on the far side of the pool, the one smack in the middle of the picture.






Here’s a view of the rock garden looking from the other side.





And the resort map, in case you’re curious. We stayed in 23, Tower 2 - Leeward





These photos were taken in the courtyard outside our window.













When I got back to the room I made Fran get up and out of bed as it was really time to get dressed! Once we were ready, we went to the valet, they hailed us a cab and we were on our way to dinner.


OK, what the heck!  I will do a contest (yes, call me crazy).  So here’s the gist for those of you not reading TRs with contests.  Participation is optional, if you are just here for the pretty pictures, that’s fine.    This will be a leisurely TR (of sorts).  I have 47 days left until my next trip.  Maybe I won’t finish it before that one, but I should have both of my other Trip Reports wrapped up by then so wrangling two of them after the cruise shouldn’t be an issue.


I won’t post rapid fire updates.  I will try to give most folks who participate ample time to read and post. I will even try to give 24 hours notice before the next post goes up. You can submit your answers up until the time that the next post goes up.  There could be bonus points, there are no flattery points. I will try to make the questions simple and straight forward with no nasty twists or double entendre.


So here goes!


1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)


2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)


3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property.  I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)


4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)


5.  Did I sleep through the night?  If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)


6. We went to Disney on this day.  How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)


----------



## ACDSNY

OK, I'll try answering #1 with one large pink donut.  My brain can't handle thinking any further than that with all the meds I'm taking today.


----------



## rndmr2

Glad to see you started the new TR!  the Loews Resort is pretty, the room looks nice, too, sorry it was a little small.

That Harry Potter areas of US looks so cool, I know almost nothing about HP but I would love to see it someday.

I'll be brave and be the first to answer the questions



franandaj said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)-------------2, one each
> 
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)----------Mai Tai
> 
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)----Applebees
> 
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points) ---------Won Ton Tacos (I picked them because they are yummy, LOL)
> 
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)-------------yes, 5am
> 
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)------10 minutes


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


>



Where did you get that?!



franandaj said:


> I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find. One of the nice TMs was working at a cart next to the trash can and offered me the napkin dispenser that he had just restocked. He offered to get me medical attention, but I knew exactly what it was as I had suffered a similar problem a few weeks ago. It all comes down to sugar and caffeine don't go together when it comes to my stomach. I left the queue to find Fran and my bottle of water.



Oh no!  That really sucks but glad you started feeling better after.



franandaj said:


> Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!







franandaj said:


>



Really cool!  Gah, one day i'll make it there.



franandaj said:


>



Oh my gosh, I had seen this on another TR a long time ago, but forgot how massive they are! 



franandaj said:


>



Now does it actually taste as good as it looks??



franandaj said:


>



What are the flavors on the right??  



franandaj said:


> Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock T-shirt! Bonus points if you can name what that is from!



Sheldon, Big Bang Theory! 



franandaj said:


> I was awakened again with the lameness of band.



Wow they just can't live without you!



franandaj said:


> there are no flattery points



Awww why not?!? 



franandaj said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)




Two.



franandaj said:


> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)



Ooh that's tough.  It kind of looks like a Tequila Sunrise, without the grenadine.



franandaj said:


> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)



Ugh, I have to pass but I feel like I should know this! 




franandaj said:


> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)









franandaj said:


> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)



No - you woke up at 3:30am.  You were done at 6:00am.




franandaj said:


> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)



25 minutes.


----------



## macraven

_i'm late but here now and reading!

your pictures are great!!!_


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think this makes me last!

Catching up and I think I'm going to opt out of the quiz at this point. 
My Dis schedule is such that I'm here so intermittently right now that I'll be behind from the get-go.

Great start!!  Loving that mega HUGE pink donut.  Mmmm.  Do----nuts.


----------



## pkondz

Popping in just to say I'm here!
I'll be back later to catch up.

Behind in soooo many TRs right now...


----------



## skier_pete

I'm going to be a poop and not enter the contest - mostly because I don't know any of the answers! I do remember the story about Naked Jim. I just didn't know if it was the one incident that earned him the nickname, or if running around the house naked is just his thing. 

The hotel looks nice - I guess kind of a theme similar to the Poly. I am not sure we will be staying on-site anytime soon. We were originally going to combine Universal and Disney in October, but since decided we'll take a separate Florida-centric trip in February and hit Universal for a few days, while the rest of the time maybe having some relax days or go to the beach if it is warm enough out.

I do think I would have to get a Pink donut, but maybe not the big one unless the family wanted to split it. I started watching the Simpsons Season 1 in college and at the height of the show I was a huge fan (seasons maybe 3-10) but by around season 15 or so I realize the show just wasn't really funny anymore. It's one of those shows that I just can't believe it's still on. It's like almost 30 years now.

I do want to check out Harry Potter and the Hogwarts Express, but I am a little annoyed that they make you buy a hopper to ride that ride. However, I think we are going to just buy a base season pass, and then we can use it on a Feb 2018 trip as well. The difference between a 3 day park-to-park and a season pass is like $25, so I figure even if we go for one day in 2018 we will get a bargain out of it.


----------



## rentayenta

Pop quizzes? My brain cannot digest anymore info.  

Great update. I forgot your nails matched that enormous doughnut! It really is bigger than your head. Looks yummy! 

Love the pool/drink pic.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock is from the Big Bang Theory?



Recorded.



ACDSNY said:


> OK, I'll try answering #1 with one large pink donut.  My brain can't handle thinking any further than that with all the meds I'm taking today.



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Glad to see you started the new TR!  the Loews Resort is pretty, the room looks nice, too, sorry it was a little small.
> 
> That Harry Potter areas of US looks so cool, I know almost nothing about HP but I would love to see it someday.



The room was probably fine for most people, we just are so used to the 1 bedroom DVC that we are spoiled rotten!  After this trip, we are really spoiled!

We listened to all the books on CD before we saw the movies, so we're definitely fans.  It's neat, they are just milking it for the cash cow it is!  We bought all the stuff last time we went so didn't need anything new this trip.



rndmr2 said:


> I'll be brave and be the first to answer the questions
> 
> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)-------------2, one each
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)----------Mai Tai
> 
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)----Applebees
> 
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points) ---------Won Ton Tacos (I picked them because they are yummy, LOL)
> 
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)-------------yes, 5am
> 
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)------10 minutes



Recorded.



Leshaface said:


> Where did you get that?!



Fran ordered it online, but I found it here.   http://www.walmart.com/ip/SoundSpa-...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

The round thing on the top is the projector and you can angle it so that you can aim the projection wherever you want.







Leshaface said:


> Oh no! That really sucks but glad you started feeling better after.



Yeah.  I learned coffee + protein not sugar.



Leshaface said:


>



Well....everywhere you looked there were kids standing at the windows waving the wands wildly.



Leshaface said:


> Really cool! Gah, one day i'll make it there.



It's worth a trip for sure, we just don't have enough that we would do there to make a full day out of it.  The rides tend to make me queasy, and it doesn't lend itself to repeat visits for us.  Once I done most of the stuff there isn't really a reason for me to do it again.  Although I would ride Gringott's again and the train.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh, I had seen this on another TR a long time ago, but forgot how massive they are!







Leshaface said:


> Now does it actually taste as good as it looks??



It was very good!  It was also really really sweet.



Leshaface said:


> What are the flavors on the right??



The top one was Oreo and the bottom one was Butterfinger.  I really wanted to try the Butterfinger one, but it disappeared before I could have a piece.  



Leshaface said:


> Sheldon, Big Bang Theory!



Recorded.



Leshaface said:


> Wow they just can't live without you!



Yeah, I was hoping that we were over that.  



Leshaface said:


> Awww why not?!?



Well, mostly I don't want to hear it!  



Leshaface said:


> Two.
> 
> Ooh that's tough. It kind of looks like a Tequila Sunrise, without the grenadine.
> 
> Ugh, I have to pass but I feel like I should know this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No - you woke up at 3:30am. You were done at 6:00am.
> 
> 25 minutes.



Recorded.


----------



## dhorner233

Might as well give the quiz a quick shot. What have I got to lose?

1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)

4?


2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)

Hurricane?


3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)

Olive Garden?

4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)

Salmon?

5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)

1:30, 3:30, 5:30

6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)

30 min.?


----------



## dhorner233

Opps looks like you posted while I was answering. Never mind.

I just watched the Simpson's ride on youtube. I am a long time fan of the Simpsons but that ride was so unnecessarily violent! Is it an indoor rollercoaster? Flight simulator like Star Tours? Like you mentioned about another ride, it's mostly on a video screen?

And, as much as I like the Simpsons, a giant Homer is just creepy. Not a all cute like a giant Mickey Mouse.


----------



## franandaj

macraven said:


> _i'm late but here now and reading!
> 
> your pictures are great!!!_





Happy to have you here!



PrincessInOz said:


> I think this makes me last!





  Last!



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up and I think I'm going to opt out of the quiz at this point.
> My Dis schedule is such that I'm here so intermittently right now that I'll be behind from the get-go.



But you made it in time for Round 1!  You wouldn't be behind from the get-go!



PrincessInOz said:


> Great start!! Loving that mega HUGE pink donut. Mmmm. Do----nuts.



It was one heck of a Doh-nut!



pkondz said:


> Popping in just to say I'm here!
> I'll be back later to catch up.
> 
> Behind in soooo many TRs right now...





  Come back soon!



********** said:


> I'm going to be a poop and not enter the contest - mostly because I don't know any of the answers!



Oh but that's the fun of it!  The creative answers that folks come up with!  There are bonus points for Creativity!



********** said:


> I do remember the story about Naked Jim. I just didn't know if it was the one incident that earned him the nickname, or if running around the house naked is just his thing.



No it was just the once.  Whether or not it happens more than that once.  I don't know.



********** said:


> The hotel looks nice - I guess kind of a theme similar to the Poly. I am not sure we will be staying on-site anytime soon. We were originally going to combine Universal and Disney in October, but since decided we'll take a separate Florida-centric trip in February and hit Universal for a few days, while the rest of the time maybe having some relax days or go to the beach if it is warm enough out.



Yeah, they are going for a Poly style theme, but the Poly is far superior.



********** said:


> I do think I would have to get a Pink donut, but maybe not the big one unless the family wanted to split it. I started watching the Simpsons Season 1 in college and at the height of the show I was a huge fan (seasons maybe 3-10) but by around season 15 or so I realize the show just wasn't really funny anymore. It's one of those shows that I just can't believe it's still on. It's like almost 30 years now.



I started watching when the series first aired as well.  I don't remember when I stopped watching, but it was more out of lack of time than interest in the show.  I just watched the Family Guy/Simpsons mash up, and was cracking up that Bart and Lisa never get any older!



********** said:


> I do want to check out Harry Potter and the Hogwarts Express, but I am a little annoyed that they make you buy a hopper to ride that ride. However, I think we are going to just buy a base season pass, and then we can use it on a Feb 2018 trip as well. The difference between a 3 day park-to-park and a season pass is like $25, so I figure even if we go for one day in 2018 we will get a bargain out of it.



Yeah, but they had to do it.  Evidently sales of Park Hoppers plummeted in the two years after Hogsmeade opened. We only bought a single park ticket when we went last time, I think that was 2013.  Smart to get a season pass and use it again before it expires.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Pop quizzes? My brain cannot digest anymore info.
> 
> Great update. I forgot your nails matched that enormous doughnut! It really is bigger than your head. Looks yummy!
> 
> Love the pool/drink pic.



Well then just make something up!  It's more fun that way!   I'm hoping that they have those donuts at the US in Studio City!  Its much closer, maybe that isn't a good thing!  I was channeling you when I took the pool picture!



dhorner233 said:


> Might as well give the quiz a quick shot. What have I got to lose?
> 
> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> 4?
> 
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> Hurricane?
> 
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> Olive Garden?
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> Salmon?
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> 1:30, 3:30, 5:30
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)
> 
> 30 min.?



Recorded.



dhorner233 said:


> Opps looks like you posted while I was answering. Never mind.
> 
> I just watched the Simpson's ride on youtube. I am a long time fan of the Simpsons but that ride was so unnecessarily violent! Is it an indoor rollercoaster? Flight simulator like Star Tours? Like you mentioned about another ride, it's mostly on a video screen?
> 
> And, as much as I like the Simpsons, a giant Homer is just creepy. Not a all cute like a giant Mickey Mouse.



They call it a Robocoaster.  All their ride technology is based on this type of "mechanical arm".  Perhaps they put it on some type of a moving platform and it goes to various different video screens where the drama of the ride plays out. It swings you back and forth in conjunction with the storyline on the video screen. Then when that scene plays out, you move to the next "screen".

Imagine Soarin with fewer riders and the movement is on steroids.  It can go backwards and forwards, lay you on your back, flip you forward.  The Harry Potter Ride Forbidden Journey uses this technology with a four-rider vehicle.  I nearly got sick when "riding brooms" through the forest and into the Womping Willow.


----------



## sarahk0204

I am only on page 1, but HOORAY for conquering the packing monster. So much less stressful for you both!

Off to read more


----------



## franandaj

sarahk0204 said:


> I am only on page 1, but HOORAY for conquering the packing monster. So much less stressful for you both!
> 
> Off to read more





I'm glad that you made it over here!  This is only one trip, I hope that we can keep the monster at bay in the future!


----------



## sarahk0204

I'll pass on the quiz, too. Not my thing, but that's my deal, not anyone else's.

Bummer that Gringott's was uncomfortable. That was the ride our whole family could ride together. I think we did it twice. DH could not make the 3 clicks on the Forbidden Journey test seat, and it made me a little nauseous, so the kids and I only did it once.

We did get sucked into the interactive wands, but only DS bought one. They had TM's at all of the spots to help, but getting the movement just right was really hard. He only did 1 or 2 before he lost interest.


----------



## jedijill

I thought I replied after the first update but I see that actual work got in the way...again!  

Glad you guys made it to Orlando without any major drama.  Universal did such a great job with HP.  I can't wait to see the new area this fall.

That donut is the size of your head!  

Jill in CO


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> They call it a Robocoaster.  All their ride technology is based on this type of "mechanical arm".  Perhaps they put it on some type of a moving platform and it goes to various different video screens where the drama of the ride plays out. It swings you back and forth in conjunction with the storyline on the video screen. Then when that scene plays out, you move to the next "screen".
> 
> Imagine Soarin with fewer riders and the movement is on steroids.  It can go backwards and forwards, lay you on your back, flip you forward.  The Harry Potter Ride Forbidden Journey uses this technology with a four-rider vehicle.  I nearly got sick when "riding brooms" through the forest and into the Womping Willow.



Well that's interesting but..... I still have not seen anything at Universal that interests me and that includes this robot arm!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh my no solid food for Fran. What procudure is she having done or is it personal?

Great update. I found US completely scooter unfriendly. Trying to get around Diagon Alley oh my. I haven't been on Hogwarts Express yet I would like to but I don't rush to go back to the parks. The staff were nice enough though. Just the park lacked atmosphere for me. I can't explain. 

Did you try the butterbeer? 

Harry Potter Studios in London is nothing on this scale but interesting and where they actually filmed. It is worth a visit. 

I love The Simpsons ride! Sorry you felt so sick.


----------



## dgbg100106

I have never been to US, but it seems to not be very ADA compliant. 

sorry you got sick, that is not fun, but at least you know what it is and can work with it.

The resort looks nice and open.  

I have been a Simpson fan for awhile, but sometimes it is just stupid, so I am surprised it is still around.

That doughnut looks like it is overload, so how did it taste?  Was it good or just a novelty?


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

Hi, I have read several of your TR and loved every single one.  Can't wait to follow along with this one!!


----------



## franandaj

sarahk0204 said:


> I'll pass on the quiz, too. Not my thing, but that's my deal, not anyone else's.



Bummer. It seems my audience is not at all competitive. 



sarahk0204 said:


> Bummer that Gringott's was uncomfortable. That was the ride our whole family could ride together. I think we did it twice. DH could not make the 3 clicks on the Forbidden Journey test seat, and it made me a little nauseous, so the kids and I only did it once.



That was my problem. I was nauseous for almost two hours after riding FJ, so I wasn't really keen on doing it again. I had planned on taking Jim and Fran through the queue, but when Jim couldn't be there and Fran was starting to get tired and cranky, we passed. 



sarahk0204 said:


> We did get sucked into the interactive wands, but only DS bought one. They had TM's at all of the spots to help, but getting the movement just right was really hard. He only did 1 or 2 before he lost interest.



And I'm sure that's how they plan it. Get your money and they've done their job!



jedijill said:


> I thought I replied after the first update but I see that actual work got in the way...again!



I hate when that happens! I had such high hopes for you on the contest! Perhaps you'll come back and give it a try!



jedijill said:


> Glad you guys made it to Orlando without any major drama. Universal did such a great job with HP. I can't wait to see the new area this fall.



It was definitely cool. I just wish it was less crowded. 



jedijill said:


> That donut is the size of your head!



I know! Crazy huh?



dhorner233 said:


> Well that's interesting but..... I still have not seen anything at Universal that interests me and that includes this robot arm!



That's why we only go every couple years and when there is something new. We are definitely Potter fans, but it gets old quick. We never seem to get tired of Disney!


----------



## Flossbolna

Lots of great pictures from Universal, even though you were so briefly!

I was intrigued of the No Melt Ice Cream from Honeydukes - I guess it was a cup of frosting. Sounds crazy, but delicious!!

And that donut is shockingly huge! I got my BIL once a prink donut pillow (he is a big Simpsons fan) and the real donut is nearly as large as that pillow!!


----------



## IowaTater

I'm here, I'm here!! So excited for your TR.    I love to live vicariously through you and Fran.  



franandaj said:


> As a result, Fran had picked out most all her clothes by two days before we had to leave, and handed me the last of things by 1PM on our penultimate day. As a result, I had three of our suitcases in the car by 3PM before we left for band (the night before leaving) and the last suitcase was in the car before I went to bed (shortly after midnight)



That is awesome!!!  Progress is made!!



franandaj said:


>



So cool!! So I take it from your previous response, it's kind of a crapshoot as to which characters are there?



franandaj said:


> We ended up ordering Dim Sum style, all appetizers. We got Beef Satay, Potstickers, Vegetable Spring Rolls, and Crab Rangoon. Even though each order was only three pieces each, we ate the cucumber and daikon garnish for our veggies and were pleasantly full by the end of our meal.



Drooling.....that looks so good. 



franandaj said:


> Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!



Hahaha!!  I agree.  I've seen all kind of people getting whacked by kids practicing their spells. 



franandaj said:


> I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there!



I don't know if she's still just as loud but when we were there in 2013, I could hear her from OUTSIDE the bathrooms lol



franandaj said:


> Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock



I know it's been answered several times by now, but I loves me some Big Bang Theory. 




franandaj said:


>



And this is exactly why it took both DH and I to polish about 3/4 of that thing!



franandaj said:


> I thought about getting a second one, but when I saw that it was $15, I said "forget it!"



Holy cow!!  I used to be all about souvenir glasses but now not so much.  I've realized that I never use them and I'm running out of places to put them.  

Trip is off to a great start!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice first day at Universal Orlando with starting at Diagon Alley. All of your photos from Diagon Alley & WWoHP are very nice. At least you were able to go inside the bank and go on the ride where I didn't. 

The pink donut looks good to get.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> So I promise this is the only “rapid fire” update that you will get from me on this TR.



Sorry, not buying it.  It's what you do!



franandaj said:


> I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find.



Yuck.  Sorry you weren't feeling so hot.  Hope this doesn't continue to be an issue.



franandaj said:


> It was a neat ride, but it was really uncomfortable. They tried to push the bar down hard on my legs and it hurt while I was riding. The fact that most of the ride relied on projections on a video screen also took away from the Wow factor. I mean I’m sure it’s easier to produce than an actual animatronic dragon.



According to Andy, these projections seem to be the way it is at Universal.



franandaj said:


> I didn’t get any pictures actually insides Knockturn Alley as I didn’t get the big camera out. It was interesting. It was really dark. I’m sure that it was all indoors, but it had that “outdoor” feeling to it and was definitely a neat effect.



That sounds pretty cool!



franandaj said:


> Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!







franandaj said:


> I did have to use the facilities and was glad I did, I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there!



Bonus!  I think.



franandaj said:


> We then took the train back over to the Studios. I would highly recommend taking it both ways if you're a fan. It was different on the two trips.



Good to know!  Thanks for the tip.



franandaj said:


> I wasn’t going to ride this one either. It made me pretty sick way back when, 2008 I think.



That seems to be a theme around this place! 



franandaj said:


> If I was offering a contest I would ask you to guess how many of the giant pink donuts we actually bought….



Uh...1?



franandaj said:


> I thought about getting a second one, but when I saw that it was $15, I said "forget it!"



$15!  That should prevent motion sickness for the duration of your visit!



franandaj said:


> Looking back to the interior of the hotel lobby.



Looks like a cool place.  I like this theme better than the other Universal resorts.



franandaj said:


> I could have had sushi for dinner if I wanted!



Um...yay?



franandaj said:


> OK, what the heck! I will do a contest (yes, call me crazy).



You're crazy!



franandaj said:


> I won’t post rapid fire updates.



You say that now...



franandaj said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)



I'm going to say 1, given that smaller donuts were also involved.



franandaj said:


> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)



A mai tai.



franandaj said:


> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)



Oh, man.  I feel like I should know it.  I guess I should have been paying more attention.  P.F. Changs?



franandaj said:


> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)



I don't even know what's on their menu, and I'm too lazy to look it up.  Something with shrimp.



franandaj said:


> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)



No--you woke up at 4:00.  Then you gave up at 5:30.



franandaj said:


> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)



8 minutes.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> I know the time because our fancy new clock that we used for the first time on the Mississippi cruise was projecting it strongly on the wall. Here is a picture I took later in the day. When the room is dark, the projection is brighter.


That looks like a great idea! 



franandaj said:


> What is with me and sleeping on vacation????


Apparently strange beds and you don't mix well. 



franandaj said:


> We found the Gringott's ride and found out there is no option to go through the queue and then bail on the ride. It's also not scooter friendly (that's an understatement), so I said "so long" to Fran and got in line.


Sorry Fran, guess you're out of luck, cya, bye! 



franandaj said:


> I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find.


Uh oh...  That's supposed to happen _after_ you ride it! 



franandaj said:


> It was a neat ride, but it was really uncomfortable. They tried to push the bar down hard on my legs and it hurt while I was riding. The fact that most of the ride relied on projections on a video screen also took away from the Wow factor. I mean I’m sure it’s easier to produce than an actual animatronic dragon.


Hmmm... this all seems eerily familiar... 



franandaj said:


> I didn’t get any pictures actually insides Knockturn Alley as I didn’t get the big camera out. It was interesting. It was really dark. I’m sure that it was all indoors, but it had that “outdoor” feeling to it and was definitely a neat effect.


It's really cool what they did there.  I don't even see how you could take very good pictures in there because it is so dark! 



franandaj said:


> Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!




I'm really starting to get the vibe that we both kind of have that same love/hate feeling about Universal. 



franandaj said:


> The train was interesting. We got to see the "wall" where you transform but scooters couldn't go that way, so I watched a few people go through and then we went through a regular door to the boarding area.


Well, that's somewhat anti-climactic. 



franandaj said:


> I did have to use the facilities and was glad I did, I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there!


Cool touch, isn't it? 



franandaj said:


> Lard lad was my goal. When I was reading Andy’s TR from this Winter he had a contest asking where he had breakfast the day he went to US/IOA. That got me to look up what there was there at Universal. I guessed Lard Lad on the contest because it was funny. Then in the next round he asked what he had at the donut store. So that made me research the offerings. They had a giant pink donut! I showed it to Fran and we both decided that we had to have one. If I was offering a contest I would ask you to guess how many of the giant pink donuts we actually bought….


Holy crap that thing's huge.  I honestly never saw any of them when I was there.  I'd have been tempted, but I think I'd have still chosen the apple fritter.  It just felt more substantial to have something with fruit in it as opposed to just sugar. 



franandaj said:


> However after three bites, I knew I better get some protein or I'd get sick again.






franandaj said:


> I did see some cool Dr. Who shirts, and they even had my Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock T-shirt! Bonus points if you can name what that is from!


Big Bang Theory.  Duh!!!!  



franandaj said:


> I probably got a good two hours of sleep when I was awakened again with the lameness of band.


Really?  You're on vacation.  Can't they just handle it while you're gone? 



franandaj said:


> No shivering while I'm lathering up my hair, the warm water just kept flowing!


It's funny, but it isn't. 



franandaj said:


> In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)


I'll say one.  You needed protein so no need for 2 of them. 



franandaj said:


> What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)


I don't know all my drink names well, but it looks like something with pineapple and rum? 



franandaj said:


> You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)


Olive Garden



franandaj said:


> We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)


Five Italian Cheese Fonduta



franandaj said:


> Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)


No.  You never sleep through the night.  You woke up at 3... watched a movie, drifted back off and woke up for good at about 5:30.  Close? 



franandaj said:


> We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)


If it was me I'd say 20 minutes.  But hopefully your luck is better.  So 5 minutes. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to Andy, these projections seem to be the way it is at Universal.


They might have one or two of them...


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my no solid food for Fran. What procudure is she having done or is it personal?



She starts her "moderate diet" today and clear liquids only tomorrow.  Procedure is Thursday. Yes it is personal.  as personal as you can get! But I've already said it here. It's a colonoscopy, I get the fun of having one in two weeks. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update. I found US completely scooter unfriendly. Trying to get around Diagon Alley oh my. I haven't been on Hogwarts Express yet I would like to but I don't rush to go back to the parks. The staff were nice enough though. Just the park lacked atmosphere for me. I can't explain.



Hogwarts Express was the only one that was at all scooter friendly, and still you had to transfer and walk some distance, albeit short.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Did you try the butterbeer?



We did last time it was good, but not stellar. We have some in our fridge at home.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Harry Potter Studios in London is nothing on this scale but interesting and where they actually filmed. It is worth a visit.



I would love to see it if we visit the UK!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love The Simpsons ride! Sorry you felt so sick.



Wow! You must have a strong constitution!



dgbg100106 said:


> I have never been to US, but it seems to not be very ADA compliant.



Yeah, Disney has it down so even though a lot of Universal is OK, you really notice the difference when you're there.  Although I suppose it is probably better than France or Italy!



dgbg100106 said:


> sorry you got sick, that is not fun, but at least you know what it is and can work with it.



I've always had to watch my sugar intake.  Back in 1991 when I started my first (real) job (and actually last job where I worked for someone else), they threw pizza parties at lunch.  I drank a whole can of soda (not a normal thing for me.) Talk about a sugar rush!  I was always careful since then.  It really hit me in New Orleans with the Beignets, but I never got sick.  Then a couple weeks later at home with a Cinnamon Roll (I DID get sick that time), and then this morning with the coffee and Frosted Mini Wheats.  Yesterday we grabbed breakfast at the grocery store as we were at the pharmacy there to pick up some prescriptions.  I had a piece of fried chicken, fruit and coffee.  Fran had fruit and a danish.  But I felt fine, no sickness!



dgbg100106 said:


> The resort looks nice and open.



It's a nice place, which is why we keep going back to that one when we stay at US/IOA.  It's also the cheapest (besides the family value units that they just opened.)



dgbg100106 said:


> I have been a Simpson fan for awhile, but sometimes it is just stupid, so I am surprised it is still around.



I think I stopped watching it because it was just the same thing over and over and it was kind of stupid.



dgbg100106 said:


> That doughnut looks like it is overload, so how did it taste? Was it good or just a novelty?



It was really good!  At least I thought so!  It was a big fluffy donut, the only part I found a little overwhelming was the frosting, it was really sweet.



100acrewoodfan said:


> Hi, I have read several of your TR and loved every single one.  Can't wait to follow along with this one!!



  I'm glad you came out of lurkdom!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh my sorry to hear Fran is getting the camera! And you in two weeks! I know this only too well. Part of the territory with inflammatory bowel disease. I can honestly say the prep is worse than the actual procedure! 

The U.K. Would welcome you but it's not that accessible. It's work able if you plan but London is very small and old and many buildings are just not possible in a wheelchair or scooter. But there are many places you can enjoy! Harry Porter is actually in Watford. So much better. Jo works near there. 

Looking forward to next update!


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Lots of great pictures from Universal, even though you were so briefly!



Thanks!



Flossbolna said:


> I was intrigued of the No Melt Ice Cream from Honeydukes - I guess it was a cup of frosting. Sounds crazy, but delicious!!



That's why I took the picture, it seemed really strange!



Flossbolna said:


> And that donut is shockingly huge! I got my BIL once a prink donut pillow (he is a big Simpsons fan) and the real donut is nearly as large as that pillow!!



Isn't it?  I had seen pictures, but none really gave it the perspective that I was curious about. 



IowaTater said:


> I'm here, I'm here!! So excited for your TR.  I love to live vicariously through you and Fran.







IowaTater said:


> That is awesome!!! Progress is made!!



Let's just hope we can keep it up!  I'm already setting aside things for Alaska.



IowaTater said:


> So cool!! So I take it from your previous response, it's kind of a crapshoot as to which characters are there?



Well they don't even advertise it as a character meal.  You usually get two characters that come by. They always seem to be random.



IowaTater said:


> Drooling.....that looks so good.



It was pretty good!  Worked perfect for a meal where we were tired and feeling somewhat woozy from the plane and wonky sleep patterns.



IowaTater said:


> Hahaha!! I agree. I've seen all kind of people getting whacked by kids practicing their spells.



I don't doubt it!



IowaTater said:


> I don't know if she's still just as loud but when we were there in 2013, I could hear her from OUTSIDE the bathrooms lol



Fran was outside and she couldn't hear her so maybe she has toned it down a bit.



IowaTater said:


> I know it's been answered several times by now, but I loves me some Big Bang Theory.



There is no limit on Bonus points!



IowaTater said:


> And this is exactly why it took both DH and I to polish about 3/4 of that thing!



I'll let you all know how we did with ours in the next update.



IowaTater said:


> Holy cow!! I used to be all about souvenir glasses but now not so much. I've realized that I never use them and I'm running out of places to put them.
> 
> Trip is off to a great start!!



I don't have room for them, unless they fit a Disney theme that we are collecting!



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice first day at Universal Orlando with starting at Diagon Alley. All of your photos from Diagon Alley & WWoHP are very nice. At least you were able to go inside the bank and go on the ride where I didn't.



I'm sorry you didn't get to ride it.  I really should have got the big camera out, but I just wasn't feeling very good.



mvf-m11c said:


> The pink donut looks good to get.



And I just googled and found out that they sell them at US Hollywood!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, not buying it. It's what you do!



Ah....but with the contest, I want to give everyone a fair chance.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yuck. Sorry you weren't feeling so hot. Hope this doesn't continue to be an issue.



No it was rather acute.  I didn't have sugar and coffee for breakfast anymore and I never had any problem.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to Andy, these projections seem to be the way it is at Universal.



Yeah.   It makes me not want to ride too many rides because they put you upside down way more than I was comfortable.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That sounds pretty cool!



It was!  Very spooky!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bonus! I think.



  It was a cute touch!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good to know! Thanks for the tip.



Yeah, if you know all the books and villians, heroes and stuff it's cool.  Sarah would love it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That seems to be a theme around this place!



  And it doesn't get any better the older I get.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh...1?



Recorded below.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> $15! That should prevent motion sickness for the duration of your visit!



Even the drinks at Disney were cheaper!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like a cool place. I like this theme better than the other Universal resorts.



Me too.  And with the Cabana Bay aside, it is the least expensive of the "deluxe" resorts.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...yay?



 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're crazy!



Cool!  Tell it like it is!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You say that now...



Well there are still a few folks that I want to give the opportunity to get in their guesses.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm going to say 1, given that smaller donuts were also involved.
> 
> A mai tai.
> 
> Oh, man. I feel like I should know it. I guess I should have been paying more attention. P.F. Changs?
> 
> I don't even know what's on their menu, and I'm too lazy to look it up. Something with shrimp.
> 
> No--you woke up at 4:00. Then you gave up at 5:30.
> 
> 8 minutes.



Recorded.


----------



## Malia78

Of course I'm here for the pretty pictures but I'll play the contest for fun...

The quote sounds like its from Big Bang Theory.

1 large donut

Wouldn't know on the drink--can't see the picture at work and don't drink so knowledge of said beverages is zip

No clue on the restaurant or food..sigh

Woke up at 3:38 am, called it done at 6:25 am

Let's say 15 min for Epcot bus

P.S. When I'm using my HP wand this September, I will be very conscientious of my 3 foot radius.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> That looks like a great idea!



It has been great on the two trips we had it for.  No problem reading a tiny clock on the nightstand without your glasses!



afwdwfan said:


> Apparently strange beds and you don't mix well.



Either that or hard beds don't work well for me.



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry Fran, guess you're out of luck, cya, bye!



Totally!



afwdwfan said:


> Uh oh... That's supposed to happen _after_ you ride it!



Well I'm just glad it didn't happen WHEN I was on it, or once I got to the inside queue!



afwdwfan said:


> Hmmm... this all seems eerily familiar...



Part of me is thinking I shouldn't have read your TR.  



afwdwfan said:


> It's really cool what they did there. I don't even see how you could take very good pictures in there because it is so dark!



But then I wouldn't have known to look for this!  If I used the low lighting lens on the big camera I could have probably got some of the shots in there.  They still would have been dark.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm really starting to get the vibe that we both kind of have that same love/hate feeling about Universal.



Yeah, I was afraid of that when I was reading your TR.  I knew though that I wouldn't be going on any of the coasters that gave you problems with the metal detectors.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, that's somewhat anti-climactic.



Yeah. Chalk another one up for Universal and their ADA friendliness!



afwdwfan said:


> Cool touch, isn't it?



It was!  I'm not sure that I went in there on the last trip.  I was sitting in there and all of a sudden I heard this loud giggling.  If you hadn't mentioned it on your TR, I might have been a little freaked out!  



afwdwfan said:


> Holy crap that thing's huge. I honestly never saw any of them when I was there. I'd have been tempted, but I think I'd have still chosen the apple fritter. It just felt more substantial to have something with fruit in it as opposed to just sugar.



I was really surprised when I first saw it!  I do admit that FB friends saw it first, and it was one of my most commented and liked pictures ever!  As I said, we didn't eat it right there.  Maybe a little, but we did have some tacos first.



afwdwfan said:


> Big Bang Theory. Duh!!!!







afwdwfan said:


> Really? You're on vacation. Can't they just handle it while you're gone?



Unfortunately it was something only Fran could really do.  We were providing the music for a sub group that rehearsed the two Tuesdays after we got back.  There was a whole stupid thing where EVERYone "said" they wanted to play, so they had to hold auditions.  In the end we barely got enough people to have the exact number that we needed, so actually nothing really needed to be done, but we didn't know it at the time.



afwdwfan said:


> It's funny, but it isn't.



Well.....maybe.....they might ease up on some of the water restrictions after the rain this winter.  But some are never going away.



afwdwfan said:


> I'll say one. You needed protein so no need for 2 of them.
> 
> I don't know all my drink names well, but it looks like something with pineapple and rum?
> 
> Olive Garden
> 
> Five Italian Cheese Fonduta
> 
> No. You never sleep through the night. You woke up at 3... watched a movie, drifted back off and woke up for good at about 5:30. Close?
> 
> If it was me I'd say 20 minutes. But hopefully your luck is better. So 5 minutes.



Recorded.



afwdwfan said:


> They might have one or two of them...



Yeah, the only ride that doesn't use them that comes to mind it carousel in Seussland and Cat in the hat.    Although I would hope the Jurassic Park ride didn't.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my sorry to hear Fran is getting the camera! And you in two weeks! I know this only too well. Part of the territory with inflammatory bowel disease. I can honestly say the prep is worse than the actual procedure!
> 
> The U.K. Would welcome you but it's not that accessible. It's work able if you plan but London is very small and old and many buildings are just not possible in a wheelchair or scooter. But there are many places you can enjoy! Harry Porter is actually in Watford. So much better. Jo works near there.



Yeah, not the funnest days of our lives!  Today is her "clear liquids" day and she hasn't even got out of bed.  I don't blame her.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looking forward to next update!



I'm just giving some time so a few more folks can take a shot at the contest before posting the next update.


----------



## dizneeat

*Caught up here too! 
Great start to your trip. We love the RPR. Have been there a few times and loved every single time. UO looks so different. We have not been since the addition of Harry Potter and it is so interesting to read all about it.
Oh, and what relaxing time by the pool. That is just awesome!*


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> Of course I'm here for the pretty pictures but I'll play the contest for fun...



  Yay!  Another person in the contest!



Malia78 said:


> The quote sounds like its from Big Bang Theory.



Noted!



Malia78 said:


> 1 large donut
> 
> Wouldn't know on the drink--can't see the picture at work and don't drink so knowledge of said beverages is zip
> 
> No clue on the restaurant or food..sigh
> 
> Woke up at 3:38 am, called it done at 6:25 am
> 
> Let's say 15 min for Epcot bus



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> P.S. When I'm using my HP wand this September, I will be very conscientious of my 3 foot radius.



I didn't mean any offense, I just saw so many kids wildly waving their wands as if no one was anywhere near them.  One of them was bound to hit someone eventually!


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> So here goes!
> 
> 
> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)



*1) 1
2) Bahama Mama
3) I have a feeling I should know this, but I don't. 
4) Something yummy, I am sure.
5) You slept until 3am and got up at 5
6) 10 minutes

..... and I guess I have it all wrong. I am SO not good at guessing. *


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *Caught up here too!
> Great start to your trip. We love the RPR. Have been there a few times and loved every single time. UO looks so different. We have not been since the addition of Harry Potter and it is so interesting to read all about it.
> Oh, and what relaxing time by the pool. That is just awesome!*



I'm glad you are all caught up!  I hope you two enjoyed your trip to Italy, it looked like you did a lot of relaxing.



dizneeat said:


> 1) 1
> 2) Bahama Mama
> 3) I have a feeling I should know this, but I don't.
> 4) Something yummy, I am sure.
> 5) You slept until 3am and got up at 5
> 6) 10 minutes



Recorded.



dizneeat said:


> ..... and I guess I have it all wrong. I am SO not good at guessing.



Yay!  Another contest taker!


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> I'm glad you are all caught up! I hope you two enjoyed your trip to Italy, it looked like you did a lot of relaxing.



*We did nothing else BUT relax (and eat). And today, which was the first day back to work I had to call in sick with a massive headache. But at least it gave me time to read and catch up a bit later in the day. *


----------



## franandaj

Hi Everyone!

We're midway through the week, I'm not giving you the "24 hours before I post the next update warning" yet, but I just wanted to make sure everyone had the chance to get in on the Contest.  Some of you may have missed the questions as there was a lot of information in that last update.  I'm posting them again here and I'm going to give you all a little hint.  No one yet has gotten the answer correct to question #3 where are we dining, so here's a little hint.  And another, this meme is not insight into #4.  Feel free to change your answers even if you've already posted, you can change all the way up until the next update is posted.  Maybe this weekend.





So here are the questions again for those who may have missed!  (@jedijill @Paula Sedley-Burke @Flossbolna @IowaTater @mvf-m11c @ACDSNY )

1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)

2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)

3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property.  I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)

4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)

5.  Did I sleep through the night?  If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)

6. We went to Disney on this day.  How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Yeah, the only ride that doesn't use them that comes to mind it carousel in Seussland and Cat in the hat.  Although I would hope the Jurassic Park ride didn't.


JP doesn't.  Honestly, there are maybe 6 or 8 rides that don't really rely on the screens, but aside from Flight of the Hippogriff and Rip Ride Rockit, they're all older attractions and they seem to be making a habit of replacing those rides with new ones that do.  And I'm still afraid they'll add some of those elements to Hulk when it re-opens.  I know they've made some announcements about what it will entail, but I'm convinced they're still holding something back.


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> I didn't mean any offense, I just saw so many kids wildly waving their wands as if no one was anywhere near them.



Oh no offense taken!---sorry my tone didn't come through. I will insert a belated  here. All good.


----------



## Steppesister

5 pages?! 

Gah! I'll have to come back over the weekend and catch up. Visiting family, while fun, doesn't make for very good DISTime. Hope you are well, Alison! Miss everyone here.


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *We did nothing else BUT relax (and eat). And today, which was the first day back to work I had to call in sick with a massive headache. But at least it gave me time to read and catch up a bit later in the day. *



I need to get over to your threads....but the question is which one to comment on!  



afwdwfan said:


> JP doesn't.  Honestly, there are maybe 6 or 8 rides that don't really rely on the screens, but aside from Flight of the Hippogriff and Rip Ride Rockit, they're all older attractions and they seem to be making a habit of replacing those rides with new ones that do.  And I'm still afraid they'll add some of those elements to Hulk when it re-opens.  I know they've made some announcements about what it will entail, but I'm convinced they're still holding something back.



I have a feeling that screens are OK with most young people since they spend all their time engrossed in them.  I'm not saying that I don't check my phone and I do spend a lot of time on the computer, but I like to think that still I enjoy more than just screen based entertainment.  Universal is putting a lot of eggs in one basket with all the "screen-based" entertainment.  I hope your Hulk coaster comes back with something exciting that doesn't involve a screen.



Malia78 said:


> Oh no offense taken!---sorry my tone didn't come through. I will insert a belated  here. All good.



I wasn't sure, I kind of heard a bit of "sarcasm" in there, but we haven't met IRL so I still don't know you quite so well.    Looking forward to that time!



Steppesister said:


> 5 pages?!
> 
> Gah! I'll have to come back over the weekend and catch up. Visiting family, while fun, doesn't make for very good DISTime. Hope you are well, Alison! Miss everyone here.



OK, you are one of the folks that I'm hoping will play along in the Contest, so I'll wait until you can catch up.  I have plenty to report on the "Sharing" TR since DCA had it's F&W Festival.  Plus I'm finding it much harder to deal with pictures and putting together future posts when I have two cameras, and Jim and Alberto had four cameras between them.

Also I lost my Photoshop 12 install disk, so I had to order Photoshop 14 for my new computer.  That arrives tomorrow and I need it for the post after the next since there is information in some of J&A's pictures that shouldn't be posted on a public forum.

As far as being well....Fran has a Colonoscopy tomorrow.  Not fun.  I get a repeat performance for myself in two weeks!  Yay!  Other than that, things are fine.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

1. 2 one each
2. Not sure but first one you questioned if it came in a souvernir glass... Mai Tai?
3. Jake America
4 steak
5 . You never sleep well on vacation
6. 10 mins.


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> Plus I'm finding it much harder to deal with pictures and putting together future posts when I have two cameras, and Jim and Alberto had four cameras between them.



Good luck with all the pictures! In my experience, it is vital to ensure that all cameras that will provide pictures are set to the exact same time. This enables pictures to be sorted according to the time they were taken. Of course this tip is too late now!


----------



## Malia78

Another guess for #3 Outback and maybe shrimp for #4


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We're midway through the week, I'm not giving you the "24 hours before I post the next update warning" yet, but I just wanted to make sure everyone had the chance to get in on the Contest.  Some of you may have missed the questions as there was a lot of information in that last update.  I'm posting them again here and I'm going to give you all a little hint.  No one yet has gotten the answer correct to question #3 where are we dining, so here's a little hint.  And another, this meme is not insight into #4.  Feel free to change your answers even if you've already posted, you can change all the way up until the next update is posted.  Maybe this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the questions again for those who may have missed!  (@jedijill @Paula Sedley-Burke @Flossbolna @IowaTater @mvf-m11c @ACDSNY )
> 
> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property.  I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> 5.  Did I sleep through the night?  If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day.  How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)


1. 2
2. Mai Tai
3. Delmonico’s Italian Steak House
4. Pork Chops
5. No, 3am, 5am
6. 7 minutes


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All right, I'll change my guess for #3 to Del Frisco's steakhouse, and for #4 you got a Wagyu beef prime ribeye.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 1. 2 one each
> 2. Not sure but first one you questioned if it came in a souvernir glass... Mai Tai?
> 3. Jake America
> 4 steak
> 5 . You never sleep well on vacation
> 6. 10 mins.



Recorded.



Flossbolna said:


> Good luck with all the pictures! In my experience, it is vital to ensure that all cameras that will provide pictures are set to the exact same time. This enables pictures to be sorted according to the time they were taken. Of course this tip is too late now!



I can see where that would be helpful, but then on some of my trips I go back to a spot from earlier in the TR for pictures and work them in.  Plus I want to keep my photos separate from Jim's only because his interpretation and view of the world is often different than mine.  Plus he takes a LOT of video!



Malia78 said:


> Another guess for #3 Outback and maybe shrimp for #4



Recorded.



dgbg100106 said:


> 1. 2
> 2. Mai Tai
> 3. Delmonico’s Italian Steak House
> 4. Pork Chops
> 5. No, 3am, 5am
> 6. 7 minutes



Recorded.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All right, I'll change my guess for #3 to Del Frisco's steakhouse, and for #4 you got a Wagyu beef prime ribeye.



Recorded.


----------



## irene_dsc

I finally found your TR, thanks to your hints on ponzi's TR!  I was wondering why I never saw any of yours, and then realized they were hidden on the DVC board, lol.  I'm just at the end of the first page, so have a little catching up to do.  Thanks for all the background story!  Your friends look like a lot of fun.

But, I do have to say, it was weird to see crab rangoon, potstickers and spring rolls as dim sum!  I just think of those as appetizers, and never see them when we actually go for dim sum!  (Which is sadly not very often - Chinatown isn't terribly convenient for brunch most of the time.)


----------



## irene_dsc

Whoops - I think the things I wanted to comment on are scattered throughout the 5 pages, so I'm just going to comment without quotes!

Well, we skipped the wands at Universal, so they didn't get us!  It helped that the kids have done MagiQuest at the Dells before, and also that they had just done Sorcerers earlier in the week.  It was also incredibly crowded when we were there (Spring Break), so we didn't get to spend much time in the HP areas - mainly in the morning, and then in the evening after the crowds died down.  Plus, dd wanted to save her spending money for other stuff!

Moaning Myrtle was fun.  We were glad we got to hear her!

Motion screens were annoying.  I think bi-focals make it worse.  But, none of the water rides had them!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> You got one to share, in addition to the 4 small ones.
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> It looks like a passion fruit frozen colada, so I'll go with that.
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> Outback?
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> Steak and shrimp; with Great Barrier Trio
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> NO, awake at 3:45, done at 5:45
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)



17 minutes



franandaj said:


> As far as being well....Fran has a Colonoscopy tomorrow. Not fun. I get a repeat performance for myself in two weeks! Yay! Other than that, things are fine.



UGH!! I think I'll stay 49 forever. 



franandaj said:


> OK, you are one of the folks that I'm hoping will play along in the Contest, so I'll wait until you can catch up.



And play I shall. I suck at these. Big time. But there ya have it.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> I finally found your TR, thanks to your hints on ponzi's TR! I was wondering why I never saw any of yours, and then realized they were hidden on the DVC board, lol. I'm just at the end of the first page, so have a little catching up to do. Thanks for all the background story! Your friends look like a lot of fun.





You reminded me to update my signature with a link to the TR!



irene_dsc said:


> But, I do have to say, it was weird to see crab rangoon, potstickers and spring rolls as dim sum! I just think of those as appetizers, and never see them when we actually go for dim sum! (Which is sadly not very often - Chinatown isn't terribly convenient for brunch most of the time.)



Well, I have actually never been for Dim Sum, it's still on my bucket list.  I said we ate "Dim Sum style" because everything came in those little bamboo buckets.  Had they come out on actual plates it would have seemed more like "just appetizers".



irene_dsc said:


> Whoops - I think the things I wanted to comment on are scattered throughout the 5 pages, so I'm just going to comment without quotes!



That is a problem when youre a little late to the party!



irene_dsc said:


> Well, we skipped the wands at Universal, so they didn't get us! It helped that the kids have done MagiQuest at the Dells before, and also that they had just done Sorcerers earlier in the week. It was also incredibly crowded when we were there (Spring Break), so we didn't get to spend much time in the HP areas - mainly in the morning, and then in the evening after the crowds died down. Plus, dd wanted to save her spending money for other stuff!



Never thought of going back in the evening.  



irene_dsc said:


> Moaning Myrtle was fun. We were glad we got to hear her!



I thought it was a cute touch!



irene_dsc said:


> Motion screens were annoying. I think bi-focals make it worse. But, none of the water rides had them!



Never thought of that.  I have bi-focals.  Maybe if I took my glasses off it wouldn't be so bad.  But wait, in 2008 I didn't even have glasses and the Simpsons ride still made me queasy.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> You got one to share, in addition to the 4 small ones.
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> It looks like a passion fruit frozen colada, so I'll go with that.
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> Outback?
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> Steak and shrimp; with Great Barrier Trio
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> NO, awake at 3:45, done at 5:45
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)
> 
> 17 minutes



Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> UGH!! I think I'll stay 49 forever.



   If only that were possible!



Steppesister said:


> And play I shall. I suck at these. Big time. But there ya have it.



Thanks for being a good sport!


----------



## franandaj

OK folks!  Here it is--your 24 hour plus warning!

I can tell you that the next update will not be in the next 24 hours, and it is highly unlikely that it will be in the next 36 hours. But before my head hits the pillow Sunday evening, I hope to have the next update published.

Anyone who is friends on FB will be able to follow along with the debauchery that will occur tomorrow!

  

 


[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Well, I have actually never been for Dim Sum, it's still on my bucket list. I said we ate "Dim Sum style" because everything came in those little bamboo buckets. Had they come out on actual plates it would have seemed more like "just appetizers".



The buckets definitely did make them look like Dim Sum!  It was just weird since I've never seen them at an actual Dim Sum place.  Well, maybe the potstickers.  There are usually a bunch of different variations on dumplings.  It's best to go with someone who is familiar with the choices, especially your first time.  Although, my first time was with my family, in Toronto, completely at random.    There was lots of pointing at carts, and just picking whatever looked good.  We had no clue what we were getting into, since there weren't any prices.  When my Dad finally got the bill, his reaction was, We should've ordered more!  



franandaj said:


> Never thought of going back in the evening.



That was the biggest tip I got from my pre-trip research on the Universal Disboard forum.  We definitely needed it, too.



franandaj said:


> Never thought of that. I have bi-focals. Maybe if I took my glasses off it wouldn't be so bad. But wait, in 2008 I didn't even have glasses and the Simpsons ride still made me queasy.



I probably still wouldn't have liked it - but I think the bifocals made it even worse!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Just checking in again.  Glad to see I haven't missed an update!!


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm finally here! Sorry I'm so late, last week I finished my job and this week it's been moving week. Then I start the new job Monday. 

Great start to the trip, travel day seemed pretty good.  

I love Universal. It's so fun seeing new places and experiencing new rides. I do have to take Dramamine but it keeps me from getting sick so that's great. 

Too fun that you got the giant donut. If I could eat them there's no way I could have resisted. Instead we got soft serve ice cream from Lard Lads. Some of the best soft serve we've ever had. 

I will try to play the game: 

3 giant donuts
A Rum Runner at the pool
28 minute wait to Epcot 
I'm drawing a total blank to the other questions


----------



## pkondz

You're probs getting ready to post.
Gimme a minute. Comments coming up asap.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> For those who know Fran and I you are probably reading the title, and scratching your heads right now thinking, “Don’t all your kids have four legs and they aren’t allowed at WDW?”



I will admit to being in that category.



franandaj said:


> Well, yes. But it turns out that we have some other kids in our lives that we were’t so aware of.



.... wait. Isn't that physiologically impossible for a woman?
Unless you have some form of memory loss...



franandaj said:


> “Hold that Bus! How we barely missed almost every bus.”



I keep telling you. Get the VIP bus package!



franandaj said:


> Ever since we got back from the trip we took in 2010 where we brought my parents along, we've talked about bringing some friends. We knew that Jim and Alberto were the next set of friends that we would bring



I'm your friend! Take me!



franandaj said:


> It has actually worked out for the best as Alberto was able to join us for the trip in 2016.



New here. I assume they're a couple? Were they together back then? Or was it just that Alberto couldn't make it then.



franandaj said:


> The trip began with Fran and myself Cheating on Mickey with Harry.



 You... You.... _hussy!

_
(thanks! I don't get to use the word "hussy" in a sentence very often.)



franandaj said:


> they ended up on a red eye that arrived at 5:30AM in Orlando



Ouch. No.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I are the DVC owners and certifiable Disney Fanatics.



All I got from that was that you guys are certifiable.



franandaj said:


> but I have to say that these pictures they posted on FB while waiting for the doctor in the ER give you some insight into their character.



Okay, that one in the bottom left corner with the glove cracks me up.



franandaj said:


> Anyone who has followed previous TRs knows that leaving town is always an ordeal for Fran and myself.



This I know.



franandaj said:


> This has been a precedent for all of our trips for almost 20 years now



 Good grief!



franandaj said:


> We woke easily at 4AM



So... how does one wake "easily" at 4am????



franandaj said:


> We were cleared for TSA Precheck



Is this something you can do ahead of time? I presume you have to be a US citizen?



franandaj said:


> Once it got close to boarding time we found out that our flight left from a remote terminal.



Last minute gate change? Or was the other gate just a marshalling area?



franandaj said:


>



That photo makes it look like the guy with the suitcase is towing Fran.



franandaj said:


>



"Who are you people and why are you at this extremely remote location?"



franandaj said:


> I barely stayed awake during the end of the movie



Higher praise I can barely imagine.



franandaj said:


> I knew I barely had enough time to finish it so I forwarded through the scary parts with the evil mother.



 I don't know why, but that tickles me. I like you more just for sharing that.



franandaj said:


> I had booked a Mears shuttle and we felt so special as our driver, Ali, was standing at baggage claim waiting for us holding an iPad with Fran's name on it.



Nice. I've always wanted to do that.
I've booked a couple of limos in my day, but never had the sign.



franandaj said:


> At 7PM we were awakened by a phone call from home about band nonsense that I was too incoherent to deal with,



What was so important that they had to bug you while on vacation?



franandaj said:


>



Cool! That was on the ceiling??






franandaj said:


>



First character meal!



franandaj said:


> We ended up ordering Dim Sum style, all appetizers. We got Beef Satay, Potstickers, Vegetable Spring Rolls, and Crab Rangoon.



mmmm.... that sounds so good.



franandaj said:


> Well here is a small IRL update. I'm working on making Beef Stroganoff for tonight.



Not a fan. I think it's the sour cream with the meat.
Either way.... meh.



franandaj said:


> Our recipe is low carb and does not include any noodles



No noodles?
What do you serve it with? Rice?



franandaj said:


> So I promise this is the only “rapid fire” update that you will get from me on this TR.



Uh, huh. I'll believe that when I see it!



franandaj said:


> I know the time because our fancy new clock that we used for the first time on the Mississippi cruise was projecting it strongly on the wall. Here is a picture I took later in the day. When the room is dark, the projection is brighter.



Elle had one of those. She had it projecting on the ceiling so when she was in bed, she just had to open her eyes to see the time.



franandaj said:


>



Wow. Not even Cpt. Picard is impressed with it. Rude.



franandaj said:


> What is with me and sleeping on vacation????



I. Don't. Know!



franandaj said:


> I looked at FB. I tried to sleep, I wrote in my phone journal, I tried to sleep. Finally, I turned on World News Now which turned into America This Morning. I kept trying to sleep to no avail. At 6:25 the alarm that Fran had set went off.
> 
> We both got up and got dressed slowly.



"And then I promptly fell asleep and missed the rest of the day."



franandaj said:


> I didn't take any pictures as we were on a mission.



Did the tape self-destruct in 5 seconds?



franandaj said:


> but when the moment struck me I didn't want to take the time to get it out,



When the moment strikes me, I'm always happy to get it out.



You're talking about cameras!
Never mind.



franandaj said:


> By this point my tummy was feeling a little queasy.



Oh, no. Not again...



franandaj said:


> We found the Gringott's ride and found out there is no option to go through the queue and then bail on the ride. It's also not scooter friendly (that's an understatement), so I said "so long" to Fran and got in line.



 A gal's gotta do, what a gal's gotta do.



franandaj said:


>



Nice! Haven't seen that angle before.



franandaj said:


> I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find.



Oh boy. Poor Alison.



franandaj said:


> One of the nice TMs was working at a cart next to the trash can and offered me the napkin dispenser that he had just restocked.



Nice of him.



franandaj said:


> He offered to get me medical attention, but I knew exactly what it was as I had suffered a similar problem a few weeks ago. It all comes down to sugar and caffeine don't go together when it comes to my stomach. I left the queue to find Fran and my bottle of water.



Ah. Good that you knew what it was, too bad that it happened.



franandaj said:


> After a few minutes rest, I decided again to give it a shot.



That seemed pretty quick recovery time. Good!



franandaj said:


>



I assume they were animatronic and moving?



franandaj said:


> It was a neat ride, but it was really uncomfortable.



Too bad about that last.



franandaj said:


> They tried to push the bar down hard on my legs and it hurt while I was riding.



Ouch. Maybe if you do it again, flex your leg muscles or go on your toes a bit?



franandaj said:


> The fact that most of the ride relied on projections on a video screen also took away from the Wow factor



Too bad. Maybe some day I'll get a chance to see it for myself.



franandaj said:


> After the ride, we went into the animal store.



Cool! Never even knew this existed.



franandaj said:


> It was cool, but almost every place was selling the same souvenirs for the four different houses, and I'm getting so over "stuff".



Darn. I really hoped for some unique merch in there.



franandaj said:


> Good job Universal! You found a way to sell every bleepin' kid a wand to wave around and annoy everyone in a 3 ft radius!







franandaj said:


> Then we decided to take the Hogwarts Express. But first i had a visit with Stan and the Night Bus.



Nice shot!



franandaj said:


> The train was interesting. We got to see the "wall" where you transform but scooters couldn't go that way, so I watched a few people go through and then we went through a regular door to the boarding area.



The "wall"? What does it do?



franandaj said:


> We didn't buy anything.



Nothing???? Then again, considering your recent acquaintance with a trash can, perhaps that's for the best.



franandaj said:


> I did have to use the facilities and was glad I did, I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there!



Oh, that's right! How was she?



franandaj said:


> I would highly recommend taking it both ways if you're a fan. It was different on the two trips.



Didn't know that either. Interesting.



franandaj said:


> I haven’t watched the Simpsons in years



Ditto.



franandaj said:


> They had a giant pink donut! I showed it to Fran and we both decided that we had to have one.



Well, of course.
One does not say no to giant pink donuts.



franandaj said:


> It was as big as my head!



Good Lord.

But it matches your outfit, so... you have to get it.



franandaj said:


> and they even had my Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock T-shirt!



 Love that show.



franandaj said:


> Bonus points if you can name what that is from!



Not only is it from The Big Bang Theory, but it was invented by (and introduced and explained by) Sheldon.



franandaj said:


> I got in the water and it was definitely refreshing.



Nothing like a dip on a hot day, especially after doing a lot of walking.



franandaj said:


>



Looks.... decadent. Niiiice.



franandaj said:


> I thought about getting a second one, but when I saw that it was $15, I said "forget it!" Evidently your 1st drink comes with a "souvenir" glass, then every drink thereafter you get $5 off. Still a little more than I wanted to spend.



Way too pricey. Especially for a glass that I'd wind up throwing out.



franandaj said:


> I probably got a good two hours of sleep when I was awakened again with the lameness of band.



Again? What the heck's with that?



franandaj said:


> No shivering while I'm lathering up my hair, the warm water just kept flowing!



Interesting. You live in Cali and shiver, I live in Canada and don't.
Hey! You could where a wet or dry suit when you shower.
No?



franandaj said:


> This stream runs through the front of the resort. It doesn’t look like its really “running” though.



Meanders through? Stagnates through?



franandaj said:


>



 At first glance, I didn't think the water was coming out of containers.



franandaj said:


> OK, what the heck! I will do a contest (yes, call me crazy).



Okay. You're crazy.



franandaj said:


> I will even try to give 24 hours notice before the next post goes up.



And I thank you for that!



franandaj said:


> 1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)
> 
> 
> 2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)
> 
> 
> 3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property. I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)
> 
> 
> 4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)
> 
> 
> 5. Did I sleep through the night? If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points, 10-20 depending on your answer)
> 
> 
> 6. We went to Disney on this day. How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)



Oy.
Okay, here goes. Totally random off the top of my head.
1. Two
2. Mai Tai?
3. Benihana?
4. no clue. Calamari
5. No. Up at 3.
6. Just missed it... so 20 minutes.


----------



## juniorbugman

Hi  = first time poster on your reports - thought I would join into the contest
1 Donut
Mai Tai
Outback Steakhouse
Blooming onion
No - 6:38
12 Minutes
   Judy


----------



## Malia78

I might miss the next round of contest questions because tomorrow we are driving to Vancouver for our Alaska cruise on the Wonder.  Wanted to do a quick post before taking off--will catch up when I get back. I don't know how quick I'll be with a trip report but if there's anything I can share before your sailing in July, just let me know.

--Karilynn


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> The buckets definitely did make them look like Dim Sum! It was just weird since I've never seen them at an actual Dim Sum place. Well, maybe the potstickers. There are usually a bunch of different variations on dumplings. It's best to go with someone who is familiar with the choices, especially your first time. Although, my first time was with my family, in Toronto, completely at random. There was lots of pointing at carts, and just picking whatever looked good. We had no clue what we were getting into, since there weren't any prices. When my Dad finally got the bill, his reaction was, We should've ordered more!



Thanks for clarifying where you live. You got me curious when you mentioned Chinatown.  I know there are many around, but I usually think of San Francisco. I would love to have an experienced "guide" to come along, but I don't know anyone local. Plus I would like to do it with a group so we could try more things. 



irene_dsc said:


> That was the biggest tip I got from my pre-trip research on the Universal Disboard forum. We definitely needed it, too.



I kept meaning to go over and research that section and never found the time.



irene_dsc said:


> I probably still wouldn't have liked it - but I think the bifocals made it even worse!



Since they opened a Wizarding World of Harry Potter out here we'll probably go eventually.  I'll try riding something without glasses.



PrincessInOz said:


> Just checking in again.  Glad to see I haven't missed an update!!



Nope, hopefully today. Unfortunately the conductor of our band shared a little airborne virus with us at rehearsal Tuesday.  I ignored it while at the park yesterday but woke up today definitely feeling it.  

But see how on top of it you are! You could have made guesses in the contest!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I'm finally here! Sorry I'm so late, last week I finished my job and this week it's been moving week. Then I start the new job Monday.





That's coming right up!  I hope you're getting all settled in.  I hope that you found a nice place.  Yay!  Now we can meet up in October when we come!



Pinkocto said:


> Great start to the trip, travel day seemed pretty good.



As our travel days go, it wasn't so bad.



Pinkocto said:


> I love Universal. It's so fun seeing new places and experiencing new rides. I do have to take Dramamine but it keeps me from getting sick so that's great.



I thought about doing that.  I may try it at Universal Hollywood.  At least there if I go on something and I don't feel good, we just go home.



Pinkocto said:


> Too fun that you got the giant donut. If I could eat them there's no way I could have resisted. Instead we got soft serve ice cream from Lard Lads. Some of the best soft serve we've ever had.



They were really good.  I'm glad you at least enjoyed the soft serve.



Pinkocto said:


> I will try to play the game:
> 
> 3 giant donuts
> A Rum Runner at the pool
> 28 minute wait to Epcot
> I'm drawing a total blank to the other questions



Recorded.



pkondz said:


> You're probs getting ready to post.
> Gimme a minute. Comments coming up asap.



Actually when you posted this we were working on our third establishment at DCA, we were trying to drink our way around the Disneyland Resort but never made it to the 5th and final location.  



pkondz said:


> I will admit to being in that category.



That's understandable.



pkondz said:


> .... wait. Isn't that physiologically impossible for a woman?
> Unless you have some form of memory loss...



Families are grown in all shapes and sizes.    Of course it is interesting that Jim's driver's license says he is older than both Fran and myself.  



pkondz said:


> I keep telling you. Get the VIP bus package!



But it never shows up as an option on my booking form!!!!



pkondz said:


> I'm your friend! Take me!



We'll see, first we have to meet up in 3D!



pkondz said:


> New here. I assume they're a couple? Were they together back then? Or was it just that Alberto couldn't make it then.



They've been together as long as I've known Jim.  I'm not sure what was up with Alberto last year.  Jim didn't know either, he was sort of having a "midlife crisis" of sorts.  He got better over the summer.



pkondz said:


> You... You.... _hussy!
> 
> _
> (thanks! I don't get to use the word "hussy" in a sentence very often.)



    Go ahead.  Use it.



pkondz said:


> Ouch. No.



And on Frontier Airlines no less!



pkondz said:


> All I got from that was that you guys are certifiable.



You could be right about that.



pkondz said:


> Okay, that one in the bottom left corner with the glove cracks me up.



They certainly kept their sense of humor in uncertain times.



pkondz said:


> This I know.



I'm hoping we can change this.



pkondz said:


> Good grief!



As I said, I don't remember how our trips in the "ots" went but it's been crazy for the last however many years in recent past.  I do remember that first trip and it was crazy!



pkondz said:


> So... how does one wake "easily" at 4am????



Well let me describe a "difficult" waking at 4AM.

Fran: "Darlin, it's time to get up"

Alison:  Snore....

Fran: "Alison, wake up."  Nudges arm.

Alison:   Zzzzzz

Fran: Shouting, "It's time to get up!!!!!!"   Throws covers off my body.  Grabs both hands and pulls me up to a sitting position.  Shakes body through hands until audible sounds occur, and finally convinces me to stand up and get dressed.  Fran told me to add that there are many more exchanges that go on before I agree to get up and dressed. And that is usually under protest.  Evidently I whine quite a bit, and not a Chardonnay.

When this sort of a wake up happens, generally I am not conscious for about an hour or so, like when I start to drive the car to the remote parking lot.



pkondz said:


> Is this something you can do ahead of time? I presume you have to be a US citizen?



We keep kicking ourselves when we get to the airport for not signing up for it in advance.  The cost is about $100 I think and it's good for like three years or something.  You complete some online forms, I'm not sure what else.  We just got it randomly selected for the precheck.



pkondz said:


> Last minute gate change? Or was the other gate just a marshalling area?



I'm not sure what you mean by "marshalling area", but it was where they held everyone who was evidently flying out of the remote terminal.



pkondz said:


> That photo makes it look like the guy with the suitcase is towing Fran.



You're right!  That's funny!  I never noticed that.



pkondz said:


> "Who are you people and why are you at this extremely remote location?"



  



pkondz said:


> Higher praise I can barely imagine.



Well, the movie was OK, but I'd only had four hours of sleep.



pkondz said:


> I don't know why, but that tickles me. I like you more just for sharing that.



Since I only had limited time, I wanted to see my favorite scenes.  I never liked the evil mother.  



pkondz said:


> Nice. I've always wanted to do that.
> I've booked a couple of limos in my day, but never had the sign.



That was my first time having a sign.  I didn't realize that they had switched to iPads.



pkondz said:


> What was so important that they had to bug you while on vacation?



It was about a gig we have this Tuesday.  They formed a "swing band" out of the members of the concert band. At first we just picked the players we wanted, but there were more people in my section that "wanted" to do it than there were spaces for. In the week before we left on vacation the band process went from "set players" to "auditions" on May 10 (3 days after we got back).  Fran and I were providing all the music for the band, and now that there were auditions the conductor needed all the music so he could email it to the players.  Well Fran put the scanned music in her drop box, but she didn't realize that she needed to make a folder online and share it with Justin.  I think I took care of that for her in the morning before we left for Universal.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Cool! That was on the ceiling??



Hahahahaha!  Normally I used the photoshop free app to make sure that photobucket didn't do funny things to it, but I missed that one...



pkondz said:


> First character meal!



Pretty much.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... that sounds so good.



It does!  I think I'm going to get Chinese take out for dinner tonight.



pkondz said:


> Not a fan. I think it's the sour cream with the meat.
> Either way.... meh.



We love sour cream on meat!  Fran tells me that we ALWAYS need to have a tub of it in the fridge (one that has not gone bad).



pkondz said:


> No noodles?
> What do you serve it with? Rice?



Well the recipe calls for potato straws, but we usually just have it with green beans.  While we are pretty much omniverous on vacation and we eat tons of carbs, desserts and such, at home we try to avoid starches with our meals and mostly have just a meat and vegetable.  I know you said you didn't like sour cream on your meat, but since you like to cook.  I included the recipe.  I make 1/4 of this.







pkondz said:


> Uh, huh. I'll believe that when I see it!



Well, I have let this go an entire week without a real update!  



pkondz said:


> Elle had one of those. She had it projecting on the ceiling so when she was in bed, she just had to open her eyes to see the time.



Since I sleep on my side mostly I position the clock so I can see it without moving too! 



pkondz said:


> Wow. Not even Cpt. Picard is impressed with it. Rude.







pkondz said:


> I. Don't. Know!



I'm going with hard bed.



pkondz said:


> "And then I promptly fell asleep and missed the rest of the day."



No, that didn't happen until after the poolside drink!



pkondz said:


> Did the tape self-destruct in 5 seconds?



I would make a joke about Snap Chat, but that's not my era, and no it wasn't a self destructing tape, my shoe phone delivered the message.



pkondz said:


> When the moment strikes me, I'm always happy to get it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about cameras!
> Never mind.







pkondz said:


> Oh, no. Not again...







pkondz said:


> A gal's gotta do, what a gal's gotta do.



That's why she brings reading books or her tablet to the amusement parks.



pkondz said:


> Nice! Haven't seen that angle before.







pkondz said:


> Oh boy. Poor Alison.







pkondz said:


> Nice of him.



And he was very nice about the whole thing, and actually seemed genuinely concerned.



pkondz said:


> Ah. Good that you knew what it was, too bad that it happened.



Well between the Beignets making me queasy, and two weeks earlier I had a cinnamon roll and coffee for breakfast with the same result.  I just thought that there was enough "wheat" in those Frosted Mini Wheats, but no.



pkondz said:


> That seemed pretty quick recovery time. Good!



Well there wasn't any coffee left in my stomach.  Not sure about the cereal.



pkondz said:


> I assume they were animatronic and moving?



Yes, they were stamping things and looking like they could have been shuffling papers.



pkondz said:


> Too bad about that last.



Universal thinks people should be skinnier or just more petit.



pkondz said:


> Ouch. Maybe if you do it again, flex your leg muscles or go on your toes a bit?



The bar is supposed to go down "3 clicks" or at least that's what the guy uttered as he pushed down hard.



pkondz said:


> Too bad. Maybe some day I'll get a chance to see it for myself.



I hope so!  Sounds like Ruby might not like that park so much either.



pkondz said:


> Cool! Never even knew this existed.



Leave it to Fran to find the animal store!



pkondz said:


> Darn. I really hoped for some unique merch in there.



Well considering that our last trip, we bought practically one of everything (well Gryffindor, nothing Slitherin). Not to mention I had Ron's wand before there even was a WWoHP.



pkondz said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> The "wall"? What does it do?



You know the wall that you go through to reach platform 9 3/4....



pkondz said:


> Nothing???? Then again, considering your recent acquaintance with a trash can, perhaps that's for the best.



Yeah, I looked at Bertie Bots Many Flavored Beans, but I didn't want to risk Booger flavor.



pkondz said:


> Oh, that's right! How was she?



Amusing, sort of loud.



pkondz said:


> Didn't know that either. Interesting.



I won't give any spoilers, but it was definitely cool playing the "spot the..." game.



pkondz said:


> Well, of course.
> One does not say no to giant pink donuts.



Heck no!



pkondz said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> But it matches your outfit, so... you have to get it.



And as Jenny pointed out, my nails as well!  (Which the color was chosen to compliment my clothing choices for this trip, which sort of centered around the hat from New Orleans.)



pkondz said:


> Love that show.
> 
> Not only is it from The Big Bang Theory, but it was invented by (and introduced and explained by) Sheldon.



Well actually someone else came up with it....further explanation coming with the points and answers reveal.



pkondz said:


> Nothing like a dip on a hot day, especially after doing a lot of walking.



   It was quite nice.



pkondz said:


> Looks.... decadent. Niiiice.



It was a relaxing way to spend some time, and I mostly played on my phone while sipping the drink.



pkondz said:


> Way too pricey. Especially for a glass that I'd wind up throwing out.



Yeah, I haven't figured out what to do with it.  Put in a cupboard until I'm purging, or just put it in a donation box now!  



pkondz said:


> Again? What the heck's with that?



So even though I put the stuff in the Drop Box that morning, Justin was freaking out that he didn't get the "email link."  Fran promised that I would do it, but once I was conscious again, I texted him to just log onto drop box and he should be able to find the folder.  He did.

But it turns out, there were exactly enough people for a band, not one more, not one less.  The two people who were "auditioning" in my section, had to work and couldn't make the audition rehearsal.  So he didn't even need to distribute the music in advance, we could have just passed it out at the first rehearsal and all that bothering was unnecessary.  Later in the week, he calls Jim to cry on his shoulder!  



pkondz said:


> Interesting. You live in Cali and shiver, I live in Canada and don't.
> Hey! You could where a wet or dry suit when you shower.
> No?



You probably get to keep the warm water running the whole time you're in the shower.



pkondz said:


> Meanders through? Stagnates through?



Stagnates would be more appropriate.



pkondz said:


> At first glance, I didn't think the water was coming out of containers.



I knew someone would go there!



pkondz said:


> Okay. You're crazy.







pkondz said:


> And I thank you for that!



You're welcome!



pkondz said:


> Oy.
> Okay, here goes. Totally random off the top of my head.
> 1. Two
> 2. Mai Tai?
> 3. Benihana?
> 4. no clue. Calamari
> 5. No. Up at 3.
> 6. Just missed it... so 20 minutes.



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> Hi = first time poster on your reports - thought I would join into the contest
> 1 Donut
> Mai Tai
> Outback Steakhouse
> Blooming onion
> No - 6:38
> 12 Minutes
> Judy



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> I might miss the next round of contest questions because tomorrow we are driving to Vancouver for our Alaska cruise on the Wonder.  Wanted to do a quick post before taking off--will catch up when I get back. I don't know how quick I'll be with a trip report but if there's anything I can share before your sailing in July, just let me know.
> 
> --Karilynn



I can't wait to hear all about it!  I will have a list of questions for you!  Like which nights are Casual, Formal, etc.  I think I have a good idea.  I'm planning for Palo on what I think is Frozen night.

Have a great trip and maybe you'll get a moment to check in and give some answers! The update is going up now! I'll keep in mind that you're on the ship from tomorrow until next Monday!


----------



## franandaj

When we left off, the valets were hailing us a cab to take us to dinner.  We love Del Frisco's. For a chain restaurant, it’s a pretty swanky place.













The first time we ate at one was about eight years ago in Ft. Worth, and it was hands down the best steak I'd had in a restaurant. Since then we have eaten at locations in Las Vegas, Houston, and now Orlando. The menu.

















I got Katama Bay Oysters, which were a HUGE improvement over my last batch of oysters! 





I also got my regular Gibson to go along with it.





Now, I’m not sure how @Captain_Oblivious got his information, but he nailed the restaurant. And was only so close….he said we got the Wagyu Beef Prime Rib Eye, and that is technically correct, BUT we order that every time we go to Del Frisco’s, as well as their delicious onion rings, and creamed spinach.  The points were for what NEW item on the menu did we add to our repertoire.

Fran ordered this Bacon au Poivre which was absolutely INSANE! it was a tad bit spicy, but it was so good!  It had a Bourbon Molasses Glaze that was just out of this world!









We split a Caprese Salad.





Then it was time for our steak, creamed spinach and onion rings. Soooo good!

















We had to take most of this home, but it made for some awesome leftovers in our villa. We caught a cab back to the hotel and had some sleep.


Day 3


I woke up at 4AM but luckily I fell back into a light sleep until around 6:30 when my phone chimed in on a text. It was Disney telling me that my room was not ready. Well I really didn't think it would be, I guess I shouldn't have told them that Jim & Alberto were arriving then! At that point I really couldn't go back to sleep, I mean, I was going to Disney today!!!!!!

I played around on my phone, watched the news and just sort of wasted time for maybe an hour or so. Then I got dressed and went in search of more bottled water for me and diet coke for Fran. I couldn't wait to get "home" with my owner’s locker and have my water filter and other comforts, especially space. I felt like I was tripping over everything in that tiny hotel room!

Around 9AM I started to pack up all the suitcases and get everything ready to go. I ate one of the leftover pieces of steak so I had something in my stomach. I let Fran continue to sleep. She told me to wake her at 10 if she wasn't up already. 10AM came and went and I just continued to work on my phone journal while she slept. At 10:30, I told her she HAD to get up, and so she did. She finished off what was left of the four small donuts we had bought the day before.  I’m not sure when she ate the other parts, but I’m pretty sure I didn’t get much of those.

I got a text that our driver had been dispatched at quarter to 11, and then another saying he was on approach just before 11. We called the bellman and it didn't take long for someone to come down and get our bags. We were loaded in the van and on our way by 11:20 and 20 minutes later we were approaching the Wilderness lodge. Jim greeted us as we unloaded the van, we gave our bags to Bell Services and we were all set to start our Disney day.

Because they flew all night neither Jim nor Alberto got any sleep on the plane. After breakfast they spent most of their day in the Lobby, Alberto tried to sleep while Jim checked out the store and other amenities.  Neither had been outside, so I took them on the "nickel tour" of the pool area, DVC building lobby, and the bus stops. Fran waited in the lobby and air conditioning. As we walked down to the Villas portion of the hotel, both of them banged the heck out of the cowbells outside the arcade.  C’mon children, let’s move along.  Part of the reason I stalled a little with this little tour, was that I hoped that the text that the room was ready would come in while we were still there, but no luck.

So we headed down to the bus stop to wait for our transport. Before the trip, Jim had told me that he was really interested in Epcot, so I planned the trip to be very Epcot heavy and that was our destination today.

Eight minutes after we got to the bus stop, a bus arrived and we were on our way!

We were on our way to Epcot. We stopped at the giant golf ball for some PP pics while Fran hurried ahead to replace our TIW card.  You see we had purchased a TIW card on our December trip, but the night we were leaving we couldn't find it.  Fran was sure that she had it in her little wallet, but it wasn't there.  We even paid it off on that trip!  So off she went to get another.  Want to guess what we found underneath her "other" computer yesterday?  Hey! I'll even give bonus points if you tell me!

























Now Alberto had neglected to pack a bathing suit and his hat was in the suitcase with Bell Services.  We stopped in Mouse Gears, they had the hat, but we needed to go to the Beach Club Marketplace for some trunks.

Once we were set on the hat we pushed ahead to find some kiosks for some grub. Neither Fran nor I had a proper breakfast, as I mentioned we snacked on some leftovers before leaving the RPH but nothing substantial so far. Fran was getting ready to bite someone's head off.

Our first stop was La Isla Fresca.





We got the Jamaican-braised beef and the Tres Leches cake. The beef was tender and melt in your mouth, so good!









Meanwhile Jim and Alberto were becoming the Selfie Kings. 






























*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then we went on to Pineapple Promenade.





We split a spicy hot dog and a pineapple soft serve. 





I also got the pineapple sparkling wine. 





The dog wasn't too spicy and we liked it. And who doesn't like a Dole Whip, even if they didn't call it that!

We dawdled by checking out the various topiaries until we reached the border of the UK and Cider House. 

































No one could resist the corned beef, also we got a potato and cheese biscuit. I washed it all down with a Sonoma “The Pitchfork” Organic Pear Hard cider.









The corned beef was delicious! I didn't care for the biscuit so much, but Jim and Alberto finished off my half. I loved the cider too. It was about this time that we got our notification that the room was ready, but none of us wanted to go back to the room only to return in time for dinner.

It was time for our first FP, and Fran didn't want to ride so she offered to go get the trunks while we did the ride. Then we could all meet up for our next FP. 


Contest!


Results from Last Round…


1. In the last update I showed you one large donut and four small donuts. How many total Large donuts did we actually buy? (10 points)

Answer: 3, we bought two for us and one for Jim.


2. What drink did I order in the last update? (10 points)

Answer: Mai Tai


3. You should gather from the fact that the valets hailed us a cab, we are not eating on Universal property.  I don’t remember if I spilled the beans on this one somewhere beforehand, but Veteran TR readers may have an advantage on this one. Where did we have dinner? Hint: It’s a chain restaurant. Fran told me to add that it’s not Chili’s. (10 points)

Answer: Del Frisco’s Steakhouse


4. We almost always order the exact same things when dining at this establishment. What did we add to our repertoire this trip and plan to get it again as long as it on the menu? (25 points)

Answer: Bacon au Poivre


5.  Did I sleep through the night?  If not, what time did I awaken at night? Either way what time did I decide I was done sleeping? (5 points for the no, 10 points for each correct time, sliding scale to 5 points for within an hour)

Answer: No, 4:00AM, 6:30AM


6. We went to Disney on this day.  How long did we wait for our first bus to Epcot? (10 points)

Answer: 8 minutes


Random Bonus Points
Captain_Oblivious & pkondz, 4, they know I’m crazy and are not afraid to say so!
afwdwfan, 4, for getting me to google, Five Cheese Italian Fonduta


Responses

ACDSNY, 1, pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, 0 points
rndmr, 2, Mai Tai, Applebees, Won Ton Tacos, yes; 5AM, 10 minutes, 18 points
Leshaface, 2, Tequlia Sunrise, pass, pass, no; 3:30; 6AM, 25 minutes, 15 points
Dhorner344, 4, Hurricane, Olive Garden, Salmon, no;1:30; 3:30:5:30, 30 minutes, 15 points
Captain_Oblivious, 1, Mai Tai, Del Frisco’s steakhouse, Wagyu Beef Prime Rib Eye, no; 4:00;5:30, 8 minutes, 50 points
afwdwfan, 1, something with pineapple & rum, Olive Garden, Five Italian Cheese Fonduta, no; 3:00; 5:30, 5 minutes, 27 points
Malia78, 1, pass, Outback, shrimp, no; 3:38; 6:25, 15 minutes, 21
dizneeat, 1, Bahama Mama, pass, something yummy I am sure, no; 3AM, 5AM, 10 minutes, 20 points
Paula Sedley-Burke, 2, Mai Tai, Jake America, Steak, No, 10 minutes, 23 points
dgbg100106, 2, Mai Tai, Delmonico’s Italian Steakhouse, Pork Chops, no; 3AM; 5AM, 7 minutes, 29 points
Steppesister, 1, passion fruit frozen colada, Outback, Steak and shrimp; with Great Barrier Trio, no; 3:45; 5:45, 17 minutes, 16 points
Pinkocto, 3, Rum Runner, pass, pass, pass, 28 minutes, 10 points
pkondz, 2, Mai Tai, Benihana, Calamari, no; 3:AM, 20 minutes, 20 points
juniorbugman, 1, Mai Tai, Outback Steakhouse, Blooming Onion, no; 6:38, 12 minutes, 28 points


Bonus points (10) – Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock was brought to national attention on the Big Bang Theory.  It was mentioned on two episodes, and the second episode mentioned it as a shout out to the original creator as they didn’t give proper credit in the first episode.
dhorner233, Leshaface, IowaTater, afwdwfan, Malia78, pkondz

Scoreboard:

Captain_Oblivious – 54 points
afwdwfan – 41 points
pkondz – 34 points
dgbg100106 – 29 points
juniorbugman – 28 points
Dhorner233 – 25 points
Leshaface – 25 points
Malia78 – 21 points
Paula Sedley-Burke, 23 points
dizneeat – 20 points
rndmr – 18 points
Steppesister – 16 points
IowaTater – 10 points
Pinkocto – 10 points
ACDSNY – 0 points

Questions for next round:

1.  What is our 1st FastPass?  (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!

2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have?  Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)

3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”.  Where is it?  Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)

4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)

5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)

6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Your dinner at Del Frisco's looks so good!  Can totally get why you go back to it wherever you go!  That bacon looks so good.  I could really go for that right now!  

If you ever get down to Southwest Florida - we have some excellent steak places that probably would be right up your alley!  (One of them has prohibition era cocktails!)  

Since getting DVC - it seems rarely rooms are ever ready before 2PM unless you get really lucky - although nowadays we rarely to get to the hotel early enough for that to be an issue for us!  

Looks like you all had fun at EPCOT with the booths & flowers!  Your friends look like a ton of fun to have on a trip with you!


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Thanks for clarifying where you live. You got me curious when you mentioned Chinatown.  I know there are many around, but I usually think of San Francisco. I would love to have an experienced "guide" to come along, but I don't know anyone local. Plus I would like to do it with a group so we could try more things.



I actually meant Chicago Chinatown.  We try to go to the Phoenix for dim sum. The Toronto experience was on a family vacation  - I guess I skipped that part!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update, love Jim and Alberto's selfies! For no sleep they look great!! 

I'll be back to answer questions. I had a feeling you bought another donut for the guys


----------



## dhorner233

1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!

Soarin'? 

2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)

Donut croissant?

3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)

Stuff from the Karmel Shop in Germany?

4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)

Not in Epcot huh? Somewhere in DTD/Disney Springs? Wolfgang Puck?

5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)

The Sea Finding Nemo ride, Imagination and the movie in China?

6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)

9:00?

I love Epcot too! And the Food and Wine Festival is the best of Epcot! Everyone looks delicious! Love the topiaries too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice first update on your first day at Epcot along with Naked Jim and Alberto. I have miss going to WDW during the Epcot Flower Garden & Garden Festival which the Disney character topiaries. The food from the kiosks look good. After seeing your latest update, I might want to go back during that season.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Your dinner at Del Frisco's looks so good! Can totally get why you go back to it wherever you go! That bacon looks so good. I could really go for that right now!



It really is a great restaurant!  I was looking over some of the other sides when I was getting ready to post this update and between the appetizers, seafood options and side dishes, they have something for almost everyone!



Dis_Yoda said:


> If you ever get down to Southwest Florida - we have some excellent steak places that probably would be right up your alley! (One of them has prohibition era cocktails!)



Sounds pretty good.  Fran is always saying that we need to do a Florida trip that isn't WDW based.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Since getting DVC - it seems rarely rooms are ever ready before 2PM unless you get really lucky - although nowadays we rarely to get to the hotel early enough for that to be an issue for us!



It's rare that we are there before 2PM of course unless we are doing a split stay.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Looks like you all had fun at EPCOT with the booths & flowers! Your friends look like a ton of fun to have on a trip with you!



It was fun!  We enjoyed the first few kiosks. Boy those things fill you up fast!  I'm glad we have longer for F&W because there are so many more and so much to try!



irene_dsc said:


> I actually meant Chicago Chinatown.  We try to go to the Phoenix for dim sum. The Toronto experience was on a family vacation  - I guess I skipped that part!



Ahhhh, I just assumed since you were reading Ponzi's TR that you were a fellow Canadian.  I had no idea that Chicago had a Chinatown too!



Pinkocto said:


> Great update, love Jim and Alberto's selfies! For no sleep they look great!!
> 
> I'll be back to answer questions. I had a feeling you bought another donut for the guys



They were quite resilient for having no sleep, but that will change!  And you were the only one who guessed correctly on the donuts!  No one else thought about us getting one for the guys!


----------



## rndmr2

franandaj said:


>



They seem like fun guys! 



franandaj said:


>



Love this with the antennae!  



franandaj said:


> I also got the pineapple sparkling wine.



How was this?? Sounds good. 



franandaj said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!  --------Mission Space,  Others--Spaceship Earth and Living with the land
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)-------France for slushies
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)-------Caramel stuff from the Karamel Kuche (caramel corn, caramel rice krispy treats, those caramel pinwheels--those are what I would get, LOL)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)------------San Angel Inn
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> ----------------Test Track (maybe single rider?),  The Living Seas, Imagination
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)----------------9:30 pm


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> Soarin'?
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> Donut croissant?
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> Stuff from the Karmel Shop in Germany?
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> Not in Epcot huh? Somewhere in DTD/Disney Springs? Wolfgang Puck?
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> The Sea Finding Nemo ride, Imagination and the movie in China?
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> 9:00?



Recorded.



dhorner233 said:


> I love Epcot too! And the Food and Wine Festival is the best of Epcot! Everyone looks delicious! Love the topiaries too!



The Flower & Garden Festival is pretty good as well as the F&W festival.  They turned F&G into a mini F&W!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The first time we ate at one was about eight years ago in Ft. Worth, and it was hands down the best steak I'd had in a restaurant. Since then we have eaten at locations in Las Vegas, Houston, and now Orlando. The menu.


 that menu makes me hungry just reading it.  They do such a good job at making you want everything on it. 



franandaj said:


>


 such a pretty smile, and a lovely Gibson to go with!



franandaj said:


> I got Katama Bay Oysters, which were a HUGE improvement over my last batch of oysters!


 nothing like briney oysters!


franandaj said:


> we got the Wagyu Beef Prime Rib Eye, and that is technically correct, BUT we order that every time we go to Del Frisco’s, as well as their delicious onion rings, and creamed spinach.  The points were for what NEW item on the menu did we add to our repertoire.
> 
> Fran ordered this Bacon au Poivre which was absolutely INSANE! it was a tad bit spicy, but it was so good!  It had a Bourbon Molasses Glaze that was just out of this world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We split a Caprese Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time for our steak, creamed spinach and onion rings. Soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to take most of this home, but it made for some awesome leftovers in our villa. We caught a cab back to the hotel and had some sleep.


 I want to share this meal with you two!



franandaj said:


> Day 3
> 
> 
> I was going to Disney today!!!!!!





franandaj said:


> We were on our way to Epcot. We stopped at the giant golf ball for some PP pics while Fran hurried ahead to replace our TIW card.  You see we had purchased a TIW card on our December trip, but the night we were leaving we couldn't find it.  Fran was sure that she had it in her little wallet, but it wasn't there.  We even paid it off on that trip!  So off she went to get another.  Want to guess what we found underneath her "other" computer yesterday?  Hey! I'll even give bonus points I'd you tell me!


 ummm your TIW card!

The topiaries are so beautiful.  I really need to get back to F&G!



franandaj said:


> Now Alberto had neglected to pack a bathing suit and his hat was in the suitcase with Bell Services.  We stopped in Mouse Gears, they had the hat, but we needed to go to the Beach Club Marketplace for some trunks.


 that sounds like something I would do!



franandaj said:


> Meanwhile Jim and Alberto were becoming the Selfie Kings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is better than watching for wands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this butterfly one.
> 
> 
> 
> franandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one could resist the corned beef, also we got a potato and cheese biscuit. I washed it all down with a Sonoma “The Pitchfork” Organic Pear Hard cider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corned beef was delicious! I didn't care for the biscuit so much, but Jim and Alberto finished off my half. I loved the cider too. It was about this time that we got our notification that the room was ready, but none of us wanted to go back to the room only to return in time for dinner.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you try the Lemon Scone.  I love scones, and lemon is one of my top flavors, I would have had to pick that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1.  What is our 1st FastPass?  (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have?  Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”.  Where is it?  Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Soarin', Spaceship Earth, Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> 2. Carmel at Karamell-Küche
> 3. Screen Door General Store, Chips and Diet coke
> 4. Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> 5. Test Track, Nemo and Friends, Living with the Land
> 6. 9:30 pm
Click to expand...


----------



## skier_pete

Boy, if they keep up with those booths for Flower and Garden, there may soon be a less-crowded alternative to food and wine! I like all the selfies they are taking, especially the bee-antenna one. (I am not sure yet that I know who is Jim and which is Alberto - but I think that was Alberto.) 

Those Del Fresco meals look really good. Ulana and I love a good high-end steak - but I looked it up and the nearest ones to us are NYC and Boston, which in fact aren't near us at all. Maybe next spring when we are in Orlando/not at Disney we can try it.


----------



## jedijill

I'm back and catching up after this weekend's debauchery!  

That steak looks delicious!  I love Del Frisco's!  We have one right by the office.  The one in Philly is cool...its in an old bank building and they have a 2 story wine cellar with wine angels!  NJ and Alberto are so cute. 

Jill in CO


----------



## EJ4Disney

Ok Alison, I am going to try the quiz, only cuz you asked so nice that I do.

1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
Soarin - Space ship Earth - Illuminations

2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
Dole whip at the Floridian

3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
At the Contemporary - Fudge

 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
The Wave

 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
Test Track - Mission Space - Character Spot

 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
10:30 p.m. 

Good grief, this is harder than you think.

Loving the report, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice first update on your first day at Epcot along with Naked Jim and Alberto. I have miss going to WDW during the Epcot Flower Garden & Garden Festival which the Disney character topiaries. The food from the kiosks look good. After seeing your latest update, I might want to go back during that season.



Thank you very much.  Since you don't drink, you might even like this Festival better, there are beautiful topiaries and plenty of good food, but not as much of a focus on wines and craft beers.



rndmr2 said:


> They seem like fun guys!



They are!



rndmr2 said:


> Love this with the antennae!







rndmr2 said:


> How was this?? Sounds good.



It was a little sweeter than my taste, but I still liked it.  And don't forget, All @pkondz Air Pilots drink Pineapple Wine before they Fly!



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points! --------Mission Space, Others--Spaceship Earth and Living with the land
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)-------France for slushies
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)-------Caramel stuff from the Karamel Kuche (caramel corn, caramel rice krispy treats, those caramel pinwheels--those are what I would get, LOL)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)------------San Angel Inn
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> ----------------Test Track (maybe single rider?), The Living Seas, Imagination
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)----------------9:30 pm



Recorded.



dgbg100106 said:


> that menu makes me hungry just reading it. They do such a good job at making you want everything on it.



I know!  I was looking over it prior to posting and realized that there are so many other things on it that I would like to try.



dgbg100106 said:


> such a pretty smile, and a lovely Gibson to go with!



Thank you.  



dgbg100106 said:


> nothing like briney oysters!







dgbg100106 said:


> I want to share this meal with you two!



There is plenty!  We'd love to have you!



dgbg100106 said:


> ummm your TIW card!



That was pretty much free bonus points!



dgbg100106 said:


> The topiaries are so beautiful. I really need to get back to F&G!



It is a great time of year!



dgbg100106 said:


> that sounds like something I would do!







dgbg100106 said:


> 1. Soarin', Spaceship Earth, Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> 2. Carmel at Karamell-Küche
> 3. Screen Door General Store, Chips and Diet coke
> 4. Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> 5. Test Track, Nemo and Friends, Living with the Land
> 6. 9:30 pm



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Boy, if they keep up with those booths for Flower and Garden, there may soon be a less-crowded alternative to food and wine! I like all the selfies they are taking, especially the bee-antenna one. (I am not sure yet that I know who is Jim and which is Alberto - but I think that was Alberto.)



Jim is the one with Gray Hair, Alberto is the one with Antennae



********** said:


> Those Del Fresco meals look really good. Ulana and I love a good high-end steak - but I looked it up and the nearest ones to us are NYC and Boston, which in fact aren't near us at all. Maybe next spring when we are in Orlando/not at Disney we can try it.



It's definitely worth a try if you don't mind that it's expensive.  It's not like we get to go often, especially since the closest one to us is in Las Vegas.  That being said, we have been to that one 4-5 times.  They have Del Frisco's Grille out here in California, it's mostly salads and other foo foo stuff.  We went to one once, and when we talked the manager he confirmed that they didn't think a big steakhouse type restaurant here.  They think Californians want to eat healthy.



jedijill said:


> I'm back and catching up after this weekend's debauchery!



It was so much fun wasn't it?  Since I'm not updating this report as often to give people a chance on the quiz, I might throw in a Mini update from our day there!  Just the drink pictures!  



jedijill said:


> That steak looks delicious! I love Del Frisco's! We have one right by the office. The one in Philly is cool...its in an old bank building and they have a 2 story wine cellar with wine angels! NJ and Alberto are so cute.



I'm envious that you have one by your office, but glad there isn't one nearby.  I even like it that we have to drive to Tustin for the Lonestar Steakhouse, at least we don't go to often that way!



EJ4Disney said:


> Ok Alison, I am going to try the quiz, only cuz you asked so nice that I do.



Thank you so much!  :flower3



EJ4Disney said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> Soarin - Space ship Earth - Illuminations
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> Dole whip at the Floridian
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> At the Contemporary - Fudge
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> The Wave
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> Test Track - Mission Space - Character Spot
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 10:30 p.m.



Recorded.



EJ4Disney said:


> Good grief, this is harder than you think.



Oh believe me!  I know!  I'm following two other TRs with contests, and one is on Maui so I have no idea what to guess on that one!



EJ4Disney said:


> Loving the report, can't wait to hear more.



This one is going to move slower than the others since I want to give folks time to get their answers in!  But I may include bonus material in between posts!


----------



## franandaj

So the contest answers are coming in for the next round and thought that I would be nice and help all of you out some.  There are a couple things you should keep in mind.

1.  We are kind of "older" and not so ambitious.  There are some of you who have guessed some rather ambitious plans for us for the evening.  I know that many of you have no problem hopping on a monorail or a bus and grabbing a drink here, a snack there or riding all the headliners in one day, but if you haven't met Fran, she can't do that. We tried to make plans that she may or may not be able to do, and I made our FP+ so that she could do at least one per day.  So if any of you want to make a change from "what you would do" to "what you would do if you were bringing your grandparents" that might help your chances.

2.  Many of you aren't planning trips so you may not know that Soarin' has been closed down for quite some time as they build another theater.  Who knows if they will continue to show the old one when the new one is released.  There are conflicting opinions.  But either way, Soarin' was closed during our visit, so there is no way we could have gotten a FP for it or we could have rode it as a non FP+ option.

Feel free to change any of your answers before the next update.  You will get at least 24 hours notice!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> So the contest answers are coming in for the next round and thought that I would be nice and help all of you out some.  There are a couple things you should keep in mind.
> 
> 1.  We are kind of "older" and not so ambitious.  There are some of you who have guessed some rather ambitious plans for us for the evening.  I know that many of you have no problem hopping on a monorail or a bus and grabbing a drink here, a snack there or riding all the headliners in one day, but if you haven't met Fran, she can't do that. We tried to make plans that she may or may not be able to do, and I made our FP+ so that she could do at least one per day.  So if any of you want to make a change from "what you would do" to "what you would do if you were bringing your grandparents" that might help your chances.
> 
> 2.  Many of you aren't planning trips so you may not know that Soarin' has been closed down for quite some time as they build another theater.  Who knows if they will continue to show the old one when the new one is released.  There are conflicting opinions.  But either way, Soarin' was closed during our visit, so there is no way we could have gotten a FP for it or we could have rode it as a non FP+ option.
> 
> Feel free to change any of your answers before the next update.  You will get at least 24 hours notice!




hmmm with this info I need to change my guesses

1. Character spot, Spaceship Earth, Journey Into Imagination With Figment
2. Carmel at Karamell-Küche
3. Screen Door General Store, Chips and Diet coke
4. Hoop Dee Doo Revue
5. IllumiNations, Nemo and Friends, Living with the Land
6. 9:30 pm


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I got Katama Bay Oysters, which were a HUGE improvement over my last batch of oysters!



Ever see Jim Gaffigan's comedy routine on seafood?  It's great.

"How did we ever start eating oysters?  'Hey, I found this rock with a snot on it...I think I'll eat it.'"



franandaj said:


> Now, I’m not sure how @Captain_Oblivious got his information, but he nailed the restaurant.



After you gave hints, including one for steak, I randomly clicked on a few of your past TR's.  In your "Cheating on Mickey" TR you had a chapter on "Now That's A Steak!" or something like that.  Lo and behold, there was Del Frisco's, and it was THE BEST STEAK YOU EVER HAD.  So I figured you'd want to eat that again.



franandaj said:


> And was only so close….he said we got the Wagyu Beef Prime Rib Eye, and that is technically correct, BUT we order that every time we go to Del Frisco’s, as well as their delicious onion rings, and creamed spinach. The points were for what NEW item on the menu did we add to our repertoire.



And then I didn't read the question carefully!  I thought I needed to answer with your favorite item.  Sigh.



franandaj said:


> Because they flew all night neither Jim nor Alberto got any sleep on the plane.



 I can never sleep on a plane, either.



franandaj said:


> We even paid it off on that trip! So off she went to get another. Want to guess what we found underneath her "other" computer yesterday? Hey! I'll even give bonus points if you tell me!



Um...I'm gonna guess the original TIW card?



franandaj said:


> We stopped in Mouse Gears, they had the hat, but we needed to go to the Beach Club Marketplace for some trunks.



Thank you, sir.  That will be $59.95.



franandaj said:


> Fran was getting ready to bite someone's head off.



 Did you hide behind Alberto?



franandaj said:


> Meanwhile Jim and Alberto were becoming the Selfie Kings.



Yes, that is quite a lot of selfies.



franandaj said:


> And who doesn't like a Dole Whip, even if they didn't call it that!



I don't care what it's called, just gimme gimme gimme!



franandaj said:


> Scoreboard:
> 
> Captain_Oblivious – 54 points



I need to enjoy this, because it won't last.  I suck at the random guessing games.



franandaj said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!



Test Track.  Followed by Spaceship Earth and Livin' With The Land.



franandaj said:


> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)



Does this mean I have to randomly search TR's again?  I'll go with the cronut, because it's awesome.



franandaj said:


> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)



Karamel Kuche?  And you got, uh... caramel?



franandaj said:


> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)



Morimoto's.



franandaj said:


> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)



1. The Nemo ride.
2. Mission: Space
3. Journey Into Imagination (why??)



franandaj said:


> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)



8:30 p.m.


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> It's definitely worth a try if you don't mind that it's expensive.  It's not like we get to go often, especially since the closest one to us is in Las Vegas.  That being said, we have been to that one 4-5 times.  They have Del Frisco's Grille out here in California, it's mostly salads and other foo foo stuff.  We went to one once, and when we talked the manager he confirmed that they didn't think a big steakhouse type restaurant here.  They think Californians want to eat healthy!



Well, I thought the prices were "on par" with what I think of for a good steak house. We have one here at the local Casino called the Western Door - similar price range ($40-50 for most entrees). Debating about whether we head there for our anniversary next week. It's one of the reasons we enjoy Yachtsman so much. The prices there are very similar to those at the high-end steak houses, there doesn't seem to be a "Disney add-on" to the price. 

That is what most of us Easterners think Californians eat - salad, avocados and sushi. And of course people from Seattle only eat/drink Starbucks.


----------



## rentayenta

OMG you dinner looks amazing! Love steak, onion rings, and creamed spinach.  

What a fabulous trip with the 4 of you!  

You found your TIW card.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> hmmm with this info I need to change my guesses
> 
> 1. Character spot, Spaceship Earth, Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> 2. Carmel at Karamell-Küche
> 3. Screen Door General Store, Chips and Diet coke
> 4. Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> 5. IllumiNations, Nemo and Friends, Living with the Land
> 6. 9:30 pm



Recorded.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ever see Jim Gaffigan's comedy routine on seafood? It's great.
> 
> "How did we ever start eating oysters? 'Hey, I found this rock with a snot on it...I think I'll eat it.'"



Fran got a kick out of this one too.  And then I had to google it and it turns out that people started eating oysters long before they probably even were deterred about eating snot!  They found cave pictures which indicated that folks near the ocean ate all kinds of weird stuff they pulled out of the sea!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> After you gave hints, including one for steak, I randomly clicked on a few of your past TR's. In your "Cheating on Mickey" TR you had a chapter on "Now That's A Steak!" or something like that. Lo and behold, there was Del Frisco's, and it was THE BEST STEAK YOU EVER HAD. So I figured you'd want to eat that again.



So no Voodoo, just good solid research.  I would expect nothing less from an Engineer!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then I didn't read the question carefully! I thought I needed to answer with your favorite item. Sigh.



I was counting on you to find the bacon!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can never sleep on a plane, either.



If I'm up all night, I have no choice!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...I'm gonna guess the original TIW card?



See.  Easy bonus points.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thank you, sir. That will be $59.95.



Probably.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you hide behind Alberto?



I'm used to fighting her off!   





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, that is quite a lot of selfies.



It only got worse, but as I said Jim stopped downloading them for me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't care what it's called, just gimme gimme gimme!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I need to enjoy this, because it won't last. I suck at the random guessing games.



I seem to as well judging from my performance on Andy and pkondz TRs.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Test Track. Followed by Spaceship Earth and Livin' With The Land.
> 
> Does this mean I have to randomly search TR's again? I'll go with the cronut, because it's awesome.
> 
> Karamel Kuche? And you got, uh... caramel?
> 
> Morimoto's.
> 
> 1. The Nemo ride.
> 2. Mission: Space
> 3. Journey Into Imagination (why??)
> 
> 8:30 p.m.



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Well, I thought the prices were "on par" with what I think of for a good steak house. We have one here at the local Casino called the Western Door - similar price range ($40-50 for most entrees). Debating about whether we head there for our anniversary next week. It's one of the reasons we enjoy Yachtsman so much. The prices there are very similar to those at the high-end steak houses, there doesn't seem to be a "Disney add-on" to the price.



We tend to prefer high end steakhouses or make it at home. I like my steak semi mooing and at so many of the popular chain restaurants, I often receive an overcooked piece of meat. It's been a while since we've been to the Yachtsman and it's high time it goes back on the list!



********** said:


> That is what most of us Easterners think Californians eat - salad, avocados and sushi.



Well the only salads it eat for a meal are filled with pork products, otherwise a salad is something that leads to the meat. I don't like avocados unless you make guacamole out of them. And sushi for me usually again leads to something better like Tempura or Teppanyaki.



********** said:


> And of course people from Seattle only eat/drink Starbucks.



Either that or fish thrown through the air at an open air market.



rentayenta said:


> OMG you dinner looks amazing! Love steak, onion rings, and creamed spinach.
> 
> What a fabulous trip with the 4 of you!
> 
> You found your TIW card.



It was amazing! Dinner and the trip!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>



Almost identical to mine... that I made last night. Yum!



franandaj said:


> Hey! I'll even give bonus points if you tell me!



Ummmm, the first TIW card?? Just a random guess. 



franandaj said:


>



Oooooh, so it wasn't caseys!! Still looks amazing! 



franandaj said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> SE, Living with the Land, Character Spot.
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> Cronut.
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> Sunshine Seasons, cookies and chips.
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> Morimoto.
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> Figment, The movie in France, Circle of Life.
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)



9:15


----------



## rentayenta

And  post pics of Saturday, ONLY drink pics.  I had sooooooo much fun!


----------



## IowaTater

I so need to make a trip during F&G.  It looks so pretty!

Jim & Alberto look like they are a hoot. 



franandaj said:


> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)





1. Spaceship Earth, Test Track, Figment

2.  Cronut?

3.  Karmel Kuche

4.  Artist Point

5.  Character Spot, Seas with Nemo, Illuminations

6.  9:30 pm


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update! That steak restaurant looks nice. I loved that on your pretty dress is that a Mickey head in the gems with the lovely collar line?

Oh that bacon joint so good..

Lovely you booked VWL we are tempted by an add on at the new DvC offering here..

You said 'who doesn't like dole whips...' I don't! Give me soft serve anyday I spat my dole whip out. Dull whip lol..I was so dissapointed folks had raved about them. 

I like Roberto's hat!

Ok question time..

1. Soarin, test track and illuminations
2. Cronut
3. Caramel at Germany
4. Boathouse
5. Space ship, A character meet and greet, Figment
6. 11:00 pm


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)



Ok, ok, I'll jump in, even though I missed the first round, and haven't read any of your other TRs...

Firstly, of course the original TiW card showed up...

But, the actual questions:
1.  Living with the Land, Spaceship Earth, Character Spot
2.  Norway for schoolbread
3.  Karamel Kuche, and um, something caramelly
4.  Via Napoli
5.  Nemo, Turtle Talk, IllumiNations
6.  10:30


----------



## pkondz

Oh, thank God!
This is my third (THIRD!!! ) attempt to reply.
First time, 'puter crashed.
Second time, the DIS gave me the dreaded "the message you are quoting cannot be found" (or something like that) error message.
Darn it! I've got zero time to spare. That is not helping!



franandaj said:


> Families are grown in all shapes and sizes.  Of course it is interesting that Jim's driver's license says he is older than both Fran and myself.







franandaj said:


> But it never shows up as an option on my booking form!!!!



It's not on there. You have to know a guy who knows a guy...



franandaj said:


> We'll see, first we have to meet up in 3D!



I'd like that!



franandaj said:


> Jim didn't know either, he was sort of having a "midlife crisis" of sorts. He got better over the summer.



I had my midlife crisis and bought a Harley. I don't _want_ to get better!



franandaj said:


> Go ahead. Use it.



Hussy!



(and... thanks!)



franandaj said:


> Well let me describe a "difficult" waking at 4AM.
> 
> Fran: "Darlin, it's time to get up"
> 
> Alison: Snore....
> 
> Fran: "Alison, wake up." Nudges arm.
> 
> Alison: Zzzzzz
> 
> Fran: Shouting, "It's time to get up!!!!!!" Throws covers off my body. Grabs both hands and pulls me up to a sitting position. Shakes body through hands until audible sounds occur, and finally convinces me to stand up and get dressed. Fran told me to add that there are many more exchanges that go on before I agree to get up and dressed. And that is usually under protest. Evidently I whine quite a bit, and not a Chardonnay.





You guys are a perfect pair.



franandaj said:


> When this sort of a wake up happens, generally I am not conscious for about an hour or so, like when I start to drive the car to the remote parking lot.



 Remind me not to be a passenger in a car with you on those days.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "marshalling area", but it was where they held everyone who was evidently flying out of the remote terminal.



That's what I meant.



franandaj said:


> We love sour cream on meat!



I am absolutely going to not comment on that.


Nope.



franandaj said:


> Fran tells me that we ALWAYS need to have a tub of it in the fridge (one that has not gone bad).



 Man, if I had a nickel for every time I've made Mexican and _then_ had to run out for sour cream... (For Ruby and Kay)



franandaj said:


> I know you said you didn't like sour cream on your meat, but since you like to cook. I included the recipe. I make 1/4 of this.



Thank goodness you mentioned you make a 1/4 of that. 2 lbs of filet???? What is that... about $300???



franandaj said:


> Well, I have let this go an entire week without a real update!



Okay. You win!



franandaj said:


> No, that didn't happen until after the poolside drink!



Even better.



franandaj said:


> I would make a joke about Snap Chat, but that's not my era, and no it wasn't a self destructing tape, my shoe phone delivered the message.



oohh.. oohhh.... you used a Get Smart reference! You're my new best friend.



franandaj said:


> Yes, they were stamping things and looking like they could have been shuffling papers.



Cool!



franandaj said:


> The bar is supposed to go down "3 clicks" or at least that's what the guy uttered as he pushed down hard.



Oh. Well, there goes that plan.
But does that mean if they can't do three clicks, does the person have to get up?



franandaj said:


> I hope so! Sounds like Ruby might not like that park so much either.



Oh, she'd enjoy the park. She's not big on thrill rides, but she likes to look around.



franandaj said:


> Not to mention I had Ron's wand before there even was a WWoHP.



How did you manage that?



franandaj said:


> You know the wall that you go through to reach platform 9 3/4....



Yep... but what did Universal do? Hologram wall? Mist? Curtain?



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I looked at Bertie Bots Many Flavored Beans, but I didn't want to risk Booger flavor.



No one does.



franandaj said:


> Well actually someone else came up with it....further explanation coming with the points and answers reveal.



Really! I remember that episode and could've sworn Sheldon came up with it.
Standing by...



franandaj said:


> But it turns out, there were exactly enough people for a band, not one more, not one less. The two people who were "auditioning" in my section, had to work and couldn't make the audition rehearsal. So he didn't even need to distribute the music in advance, we could have just passed it out at the first rehearsal and all that bothering was unnecessary. Later in the week, he calls Jim to cry on his shoulder!







franandaj said:


> You probably get to keep the warm water running the whole time you're in the shower.



 And for a long time, too.
Unless I'm filling up my oversize soaker tub, of course.



franandaj said:


> I knew someone would go there!



And you probably knew it'd be me!


Off to read the update now!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> The first time we ate at one was about eight years ago in Ft. Worth, and it was hands down the best steak I'd had in a restaurant.



Really! Wish I'd be able to remember that.... but I'm sure I won't .



franandaj said:


> I got Katama Bay Oysters, which were a HUGE improvement over my last batch of oysters!



Which you'd think would've been the other way around.



franandaj said:


> Now, I’m not sure how @Captain_Oblivious got his information, but he nailed the restaurant.



Simple really.
@Captain_Oblivious cheats. A lot.



franandaj said:


> Fran ordered this Bacon au Poivre which was absolutely INSANE!



That thing looks _huge!_ (and delicious)



franandaj said:


> We split a Caprese Salad.



Of course you did. 



franandaj said:


> Then it was time for our steak, creamed spinach and onion rings. Soooo good!



Those are the biggest onion rings I've ever seen.



franandaj said:


> I woke up at 4AM but luckily I fell back into a light sleep until around 6:30 when my phone chimed in on a text. It was Disney telling me that my room was not ready.



They told you your room wasn't ready.... at 6:30am???



franandaj said:


> At 10:30, I told her she HAD to get up, and so she did.



Well that was easy.



franandaj said:


> Because they flew all night neither Jim nor Alberto got any sleep on the plane.



I envy anyone who can.



franandaj said:


> Eight minutes after we got to the bus stop, a bus arrived and we were on our way!



Whoopsie! Slight typo there. You wrote "eight" instead of "twenty"... 



franandaj said:


> Want to guess what we found underneath her "other" computer yesterday? Hey! I'll even give bonus points if you tell me!



A coaster! A trivet!  A TIW card!!! A needle and thread!!!! A fur ball!!!

It's gotta be one of those!!



franandaj said:


> Fran was getting ready to bite someone's head off.



Note to self. Avoid getting head near Fran if she's starving.
Feed first, hug second.



franandaj said:


>



I gotta know. Did he do the antennae on purpose?



franandaj said:


> I also got the pineapple sparkling wine.



How was it?



franandaj said:


> I washed it all down with a Sonoma “The Pitchfork” Organic Pear Hard cider.



Mmmm... sounds good.



franandaj said:


> the second episode mentioned it as a shout out to the original creator



Ah! Didn't catch the reference (or forgot it.) So who _is_ the creator?



franandaj said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)



OMG. Okay, here goes.

1. TT, SE and Living With The Land.
2. cronut. At least I would.
3. Karamelle Kuche. Caramel corn, rice krispie treats and something else. But can't think of what.
4. Raglan Road?
5. Nemo. Turtle Talk. Mexican small world.
6. 9:30pm


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Almost identical to mine... that I made last night. Yum!



Wow!  That's interesting.  Most everyone thinks that mine is weird because it's not full of noodles!



Steppesister said:


> Ummmm, the first TIW card?? Just a random guess.



Gotcha!



Steppesister said:


> Oooooh, so it wasn't caseys!! Still looks amazing!



Nope!  Not Caseys!  But it was pretty good, I was afraid when it said spicy, but it wasn't bad at all.



Steppesister said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> SE, Living with the Land, Character Spot.
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> Cronut.
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> Sunshine Seasons, cookies and chips.
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> Morimoto.
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> Figment, The movie in France, Circle of Life.
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> 9:15



Recorded.



rentayenta said:


> And  post pics of Saturday, ONLY drink pics.  I had sooooooo much fun!



Actually there is one of us before our drinks were even started, we look sober, except that Jill has her eyes shut.  And ride photos....



IowaTater said:


> I so need to make a trip during F&G. It looks so pretty!
> 
> Jim & Alberto look like they are a hoot.



The topiaries are so elaborate, it's a really nice time to go!



IowaTater said:


> 1. Spaceship Earth, Test Track, Figment
> 
> 2. Cronut?
> 
> 3. Karmel Kuche
> 
> 4. Artist Point
> 
> 5. Character Spot, Seas with Nemo, Illuminations
> 
> 6. 9:30 pm



Recorded.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update! That steak restaurant looks nice. I loved that on your pretty dress is that a Mickey head in the gems with the lovely collar line?
> 
> Oh that bacon joint so good..
> 
> Lovely you booked VWL we are tempted by an add on at the new DvC offering here..



Thank you, I got that top in November at the studio and it hasn't been warm enough until that day to wear it!  The bacon was awesome!  I'm not sure we could afford to add on.  It's a whole new DVC, not part of VWL.  Fran wants BLT points.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> You said 'who doesn't like dole whips...' I don't! Give me soft serve anyday I spat my dole whip out. Dull whip lol..I was so dissapointed folks had raved about them.







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 1. Soarin, test track and illuminations
> 2. Cronut
> 3. Caramel at Germany
> 4. Boathouse
> 5. Space ship, A character meet and greet, Figment
> 6. 11:00 pm



Recorded.


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay here goes:
1 - Mickey & Minnie Character Meet, Spaceship Earth, Mission Space
2) Cinamon roll
3) Karamelle Kuche - Caramel Corn
4) Morimota Asia
5) Figment, Canada, Mexico, 
6) 10:45pm
Found the original TIW card
Judy


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> Simple really.
> @Captain_Oblivious cheats. A lot.



It's only cheating if they catch you.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Ok, ok, I'll jump in, even though I missed the first round, and haven't read any of your other TRs...



There are still plenty of chapters left to catch up!  This is only our first day at Disney.  We still have 7 1/2 days left!



irene_dsc said:


> Firstly, of course the original TiW card showed up...
> 
> But, the actual questions:
> 1. Living with the Land, Spaceship Earth, Character Spot
> 2. Norway for schoolbread
> 3. Karamel Kuche, and um, something caramelly
> 4. Via Napoli
> 5. Nemo, Turtle Talk, IllumiNations
> 6. 10:30



Recorded.



pkondz said:


> Oh, thank God!
> This is my third (THIRD!!! ) attempt to reply.
> First time, 'puter crashed.
> Second time, the DIS gave me the dreaded "the message you are quoting cannot be found" (or something like that) error message.
> Darn it! I've got zero time to spare. That is not helping!



Ugh, I noticed you had a problem similar on Andy's report too.  Must be the "in a hurry nothing works" syndrome.



pkondz said:


> It's not on there. You have to know a guy who knows a guy...



Ahhhh, there's my problem!  I stopped doing deals like that back when....well, we just won't go there!



pkondz said:


> I'd like that!



Well we need to be within a few hundred miles to work that one?  Can you make it to Vancouver around July 1st?  



pkondz said:


> I had my midlife crisis and bought a Harley. I don't _want_ to get better!



Fran had to sell hers, and now she wants a trike!



pkondz said:


> You guys are a perfect pair.



  Should I be offended or take that as a compliment?



pkondz said:


> Remind me not to be a passenger in a car with you on those days.



Better just not to be a passenger in my car.  I always prefer other people to drive.



pkondz said:


> Man, if I had a nickel for every time I've made Mexican and _then_ had to run out for sour cream... (For Ruby and Kay)



I always make sure before I cook anything that I have it, I'll delay the start if I don't have all the ingredients.



pkondz said:


> Thank goodness you mentioned you make a 1/4 of that. 2 lbs of filet???? What is that... about $300???



Actually I use leftover Rib Eye when I make a prime rib.  We buy them and freeze them when they are like $5.99lb.  But even so, filet here is only about $15.99 lb, and $8.99 if you get it on sale.



pkondz said:


> Okay. You win!







pkondz said:


> oohh.. oohhh.... you used a Get Smart reference! You're my new best friend.



:



pkondz said:


> Oh. Well, there goes that plan.
> But does that mean if they can't do three clicks, does the person have to get up?



Very possibly.  They have "tester seats" outside their rides so that you can make sure you fit and save the embarrassment of being made to leave a ride.



pkondz said:


> Oh, she'd enjoy the park. She's not big on thrill rides, but she likes to look around.



It's OK to look around, but just not nearly as magical as a Disney Park.



pkondz said:


> How did you manage that?



We got on some mailing list where they sent us a Catalog of all things Harry Potter, they were incredibly overpriced, but well done.  I don't remember if we bought them all from there, or my mom got us one as a Christmas present, but I picked out Ron's wand, you know being wonky and all and backfiring with the spells.  We also have the sword of Gryffendor hanging next to one of our coat closets.



pkondz said:


> Yep... but what did Universal do? Hologram wall? Mist? Curtain?



It was a sort of hologram wall projection.



pkondz said:


> Really! I remember that episode and could've sworn Sheldon came up with it.
> Standing by...



I think they did make it sound like Sheldon made it up, which is why the creators we none too pleased.

From Wikipedia

"One popular five-weapon expansion is "rock-paper-scissors-Spock-lizard", invented by Sam Kass and Karen Bryla,[81] which adds "Spock" and "lizard" to the standard three choices. "Spock" is signified with the _Star Trek_Vulcan salute, while "lizard" is shown by forming the hand into a sock-puppet-like mouth. Spock smashes scissors and vaporizes rock; he is poisoned by lizard and disproven by paper. Lizard poisons Spock and eats paper; it is crushed by rock and decapitated by scissors. This variant was mentioned in a 2005 article in _The Times_ of London[82] and was later the subject of an episode of the American sitcom_The Big Bang Theory_ in 2008 (as rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock).[83]"

This is a link to the original page.



pkondz said:


> And for a long time, too.
> Unless I'm filling up my oversize soaker tub, of course.



Yeah, I have one of those too.  



pkondz said:


> And you probably knew it'd be me!
> 
> 
> Off to read the update now!



I had a feeling.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Ugh, I noticed you had a problem similar on Andy's report too. Must be the "in a hurry nothing works" syndrome.


 
Yeah... When it happens I usually just shrug or go "Dang it!" and start over.
But lately it's more like "OK... I've got 20 minutes... I _might_ be able to squeeze in comments on one TR... GO! <quote><quote><quote><quote><quote><quote><quote>.... and paste!.... paste!.... PASTE DAMN YOU!!!"
And then I'm out of time and can't start over.



franandaj said:


> Ahhhh, there's my problem! I stopped doing deals like that back when....well, we just won't go there!


 




franandaj said:


> Can you make it to Vancouver around July 1st?


 
No, unfortunately not. Too far.



franandaj said:


> Fran had to sell hers, and now she wants a trike!


 
Good idea! Do it Fran!



franandaj said:


> Should I be offended or take that as a compliment?


 
Absolutely a compliment. Just seems like when one can't get up, the other saves the day and vice versa.



franandaj said:


> Better just not to be a passenger in my car. I always prefer other people to drive.


 
That's okay. I like to drive.



franandaj said:


> I always make sure before I cook anything that I have it, I'll delay the start if I don't have all the ingredients.


 
Me too... but I always make sure I've got all the ingredients... cut up all the veggies, etc... and then serve... Oh! Can someone grab the sour cream out of the fridge? There isn't any? Crap!



franandaj said:


> We buy them and freeze them when they are like $5.99lb. But even so, filet here is only about $15.99 lb, and $8.99 if you get it on sale.


 
I have no idea what it is here... just that it's expensive. And the prices just keep going up.



franandaj said:


> It was a sort of hologram wall projection.


 
Oh, okay. Cool!



franandaj said:


> I think they did make it sound like Sheldon made it up, which is why the creators we none too pleased.
> 
> From Wikipedia
> 
> "One popular five-weapon expansion is "rock-paper-scissors-Spock-lizard", invented by Sam Kass and Karen Bryla,[81] which adds "Spock" and "lizard" to the standard three choices. "Spock" is signified with the _Star Trek_Vulcan salute, while "lizard" is shown by forming the hand into a sock-puppet-like mouth. Spock smashes scissors and vaporizes rock; he is poisoned by lizard and disproven by paper. Lizard poisons Spock and eats paper; it is crushed by rock and decapitated by scissors. This variant was mentioned in a 2005 article in _The Times_ of London[82] and was later the subject of an episode of the American sitcom_The Big Bang Theory_ in 2008 (as rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock).[83]"


 
Yeah, I'd be ticked too. It definitely came across that he invented it.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> We love Del Frisco's.



POOP!  I never would have guessed that.



franandaj said:


>




OH MY!  



franandaj said:


>



Stop.



franandaj said:


>



Oh my gosh, STOP!  This all looks amazing!  Are there any locations in LA?  Definitely need to remember this place, the food looks amazing.  Is it similar to a Ruth's Chris?



franandaj said:


> As we walked down to the Villas portion of the hotel, both of them banged the heck out of the cowbells outside the arcade. C’mon children, let’s move along



It's nearly impossible to walk near a cowbell and NOT hit it!



franandaj said:


> so I planned the trip to be very Epcot heavy



I'm sure you were okay with that



franandaj said:


>



Love the border.



franandaj said:


>



This is a great selfie!



franandaj said:


>



How did this taste?



franandaj said:


>



Mmm, corned beef



franandaj said:


> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!



Test Track
Character Spot
Nemo




franandaj said:


> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)



Marshmallow Pinwheels from Karamell Kuche!



franandaj said:


> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)



Caramel Corn 



franandaj said:


> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)



Raglan Road



franandaj said:


> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)



Livin' with the Land
Mexican IASW
Journey into Imagination



franandaj said:


> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)



9:45pm


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Really! Wish I'd be able to remember that.... but I'm sure I won't .



You know I can't remember someone's name once I leave the conversation, but ask me where we ate and what we had and chances are I remember (although if it was before 10 years ago and I wasn't taking food porn pictures, chances are I might only remember 50% of it).



pkondz said:


> Which you'd think would've been the other way around.



Well now I know better.



pkondz said:


> Simple really.
> @Captain_Oblivious cheats. A lot.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's only cheating if they catch you.



Me and Fran were the only ones who knew the answer and I can swear neither of us told him.  In fact Jim was over yesterday and I asked him some of the questions and he said he couldn't even remember half of the stuff!!!!!! So unless he bribed Fran without my knowledge...



pkondz said:


> That thing looks _huge!_ (and delicious)



It was!  It was regular American bacon length, but it was a good 1.5 cms thick.



pkondz said:


> Of course you did.







pkondz said:


> Those are the biggest onion rings I've ever seen.



That's one of the reasons we love that place! They have the best onion rings we have ever had!



pkondz said:


> They told you your room wasn't ready.... at 6:30am???



OK now that I look the timestamp on my phone was a little later, but my clock on the wall said 6:30. I guess I need to set it with the satellite next time.  OK and I know the timestamp says 3:42, but that's because my phone is on west coast time now.  If it were on East Coast time it would have said 6:42.







pkondz said:


> Well that was easy.



Surprisingly!  At home she's been known to sleep the day away.



pkondz said:


> I envy anyone who can.



Well I sometimes do, but you wouldn't envy the circumstances that got me to the point where I can sleep!



pkondz said:


> Whoopsie! Slight typo there. You wrote "eight" instead of "twenty"...



No my notes specifically said 8 minutes. It was later in the trip that the buses began to pull away when we walked up.



pkondz said:


> A coaster! A trivet! A TIW card!!! A needle and thread!!!! A fur ball!!!
> 
> It's gotta be one of those!!



I'll take that into account.



pkondz said:


> Note to self. Avoid getting head near Fran if she's starving.
> Feed first, hug second.



Starving or pain. Make sure she has eaten and taken a pain pill. When she starts " growling" my first question is, "have you had a pain pill lately?"



pkondz said:


> I gotta know. Did he do the antennae on purpose?



I asked Jim when he stopped by yesterday and he thought that it was purposeful. I do remember that he took quite a few versions of this one.



pkondz said:


> How was it?



Very good!  I remember that all pkondz airline pilots drink pineapple wine before flying.



pkondz said:


> Mmmm... sounds good.



Yes, it was.  I ended up having to share a lot of it since it was so good!



pkondz said:


> Ah! Didn't catch the reference (or forgot it.) So who _is_ the creator?



I think you got it in the other post.



pkondz said:


> OMG. Okay, here goes.
> 
> 1. TT, SE and Living With The Land.
> 2. cronut. At least I would.
> 3. Karamelle Kuche. Caramel corn, rice krispie treats and something else. But can't think of what.
> 4. Raglan Road?
> 5. Nemo. Turtle Talk. Mexican small world.
> 6. 9:30pm



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> Okay here goes:
> 1 - Mickey & Minnie Character Meet, Spaceship Earth, Mission Space
> 2) Cinamon roll
> 3) Karamelle Kuche - Caramel Corn
> 4) Morimota Asia
> 5) Figment, Canada, Mexico,
> 6) 10:45pm
> Found the original TIW card
> Judy



Recorded.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> You know I can't remember someone's name once I leave the conversation, but ask me where we ate and what we had and chances are I remember (although if it was before 10 years ago and I wasn't taking food porn pictures, chances are I might only remember 50% of it).


 
I'm about the same. But remember a place to eat... that I haven't eaten at yet? Good luck!



franandaj said:


> Me and Fran were the only ones who knew the answer and I can swear neither of us told him. In fact Jim was over yesterday and I asked him some of the questions and he said he couldn't even remember half of the stuff!!!!!! So unless he bribed Fran without my knowledge...


 
Checked Fran's bank account lately?






franandaj said:


> It was! It was regular American bacon length, but it was a good 1.5 cms thick.


 
I think it's funny how you say regular American length... and then give the thickness in cms!
It looks thicker than half an inch thick in the picture, though.



franandaj said:


> Well I sometimes do, but you wouldn't envy the circumstances that got me to the point where I can sleep!


 
Oh?



franandaj said:


> No my notes specifically said 8 minutes. It was later in the trip that the buses began to pull away when we walked up.


 
Oh... Well... In that case, it was _my_ typo! I meant to type 8! Really! Honest! Yup! Uh, huh. You bet.



franandaj said:


> Starving or pain. Make sure she has eaten and taken a pain pill. When she starts " growling" my first question is, "have you had a pain pill lately?"


 
Aw, that sucks. I feel bad for Fran.



franandaj said:


> Very good! I remember that all pkondz airline pilots drink pineapple wine before flying.


 




franandaj said:


> I think you got it in the other post.


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Alison, Just popping by to catch up on the banter and say howdy. Always fun and funnier stuff.  It's a busy holiday weekend here full of yard work, church, and a possible trip to take my FIL to see his sister in her last days with us. Cancer sux big time. Hopefully, I can catch up a bit more on Monday.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Yeah... When it happens I usually just shrug or go "Dang it!" and start over.
> But lately it's more like "OK... I've got 20 minutes... I _might_ be able to squeeze in comments on one TR... GO! <quote><quote><quote><quote><quote><quote><quote>.... and paste!.... paste!.... PASTE DAMN YOU!!!"
> And then I'm out of time and can't start over.



Ugh.  That's frustrating.  I don't have those sorts of time constraints, but it always happens to me when it's late at night and I'm ready for bed.  I figure I'll do all the quoting on the computer, and when I get up in the morning it will all be there on my phone.  And I get that error, "no quotes selected".  And I give up and go to sleep.



pkondz said:


> No, unfortunately not. Too far.



I figured as much, but it's the closest I will be to Winnipeg in the foreseeable future.  How far is Montreal?  That's on the bucket list.



pkondz said:


> Good idea! Do it Fran!



She might, once we sell the 73 Cougar.



pkondz said:


> Absolutely a compliment. Just seems like when one can't get up, the other saves the day and vice versa.



Well and then there are the days that no one saves and we sit around binge watching TV and eating.



pkondz said:


> That's okay. I like to drive.



Good.  I don't.  I mean I don't hate it or fear it, but if there is a choice, I'll ride.



pkondz said:


> Me too... but I always make sure I've got all the ingredients... cut up all the veggies, etc... and then serve... Oh! Can someone grab the sour cream out of the fridge? There isn't any? Crap!



But that's an ingredient.  I literally get everything I'll need out.  It started with the "What's for Dinner?" Thread over on the Community board a few years ago.  Some of us would post pictures of our meals step by step, so I would take a "here's my ingredients" picture. Now I still get out the ingredients and set them on the counter, but this is the idea.







pkondz said:


> I have no idea what it is here... just that it's expensive. And the prices just keep going up.



The prices do keep going up, that's for sure!



pkondz said:


> Yeah, I'd be ticked too. It definitely came across that he invented it.



The Wikipedia page has changed since I looked it up a year or two ago (we only started watching in 2014, but we caught up quickly, like in one summer).  It said on there that the "creators" required them to do another show giving them credit or there would be potential legal action.  Now it says what I posted earlier.



Leshaface said:


> POOP! I never would have guessed that.



I'm pretty sure you have read TRs where we went there. It's just not something that you remember. Every time we go to Las Vegas we try to fit it in. And when we took the cruise out of Galveston, we had a night in Houston before our flight out the next morning.  I was thrilled when we found out there was one in the big mall of Houston.



Leshaface said:


> OH MY!



Beautiful isn't it?



Leshaface said:


> Stop.







Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh, STOP! This all looks amazing! Are there any locations in LA? Definitely need to remember this place, the food looks amazing. Is it similar to a Ruth's Chris?



I have never been to a Ruth's Chris, so I can't say to that.  In LA they have opened "Del Frisco's Grill".  They serve a "lighter fare" of salads and other foo foo things.  We went to the one in Santa Monica and they didn't even have the onion rings on the menu.  They were able to make them for us, but they only had one steak on the menu.  It was sad.



Leshaface said:


> It's nearly impossible to walk near a cowbell and NOT hit it!



Are you a closet percussionist?



Leshaface said:


> I'm sure you were okay with that



Totally!



Leshaface said:


> Love the border.



Disney put that one on for us.



Leshaface said:


> This is a great selfie!



I think he made several attempts before he got it right.



Leshaface said:


> How did this taste?



It was a little sweet, but it was still good.  It might not be my first choice, but I would order it again.



Leshaface said:


> Mmm, corned beef



This was so good!  It was tender and so good!  Reminds me, I haven't made corned beef in a few years.



Leshaface said:


> Test Track
> Character Spot
> Nemo
> 
> 
> Marshmallow Pinwheels from Karamell Kuche!
> 
> Caramel Corn
> 
> Raglan Road
> 
> Livin' with the Land
> Mexican IASW
> Journey into Imagination
> 
> 9:45pm



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'm about the same. But remember a place to eat... that I haven't eaten at yet? Good luck!



That's what Notepad in my phone is for!



pkondz said:


> Checked Fran's bank account lately?



As goes on in @Captain_Oblivious house, I am the Budget Committee, although there is one department that often goes over budget, but that's usually for artwork.  I haven't found any funny spending since the last update went up. 



pkondz said:


> I think it's funny how you say regular American length... and then give the thickness in cms!
> It looks thicker than half an inch thick in the picture, though.



Well it does look thicker than half an inch so I didn't want to get into 1/8th and 1/4 inches.  The reference to American Bacon is more something I've been trained with over on the What's for Dinner thread.  @PrincessInOz often posts pictures of food, and while Canadian Bacon is different than American Bacon, Aussie Bacon is also different.  One gal on those boards is continually referring to it as Kangaroo Bacon.



pkondz said:


> Oh?



Well such as staying up all night packing so there's no hope of staying awake.



pkondz said:


> Oh... Well... In that case, it was _my_ typo! I meant to type 8! Really! Honest! Yup! Uh, huh. You bet.



Sure you did.  Sure you did.



pkondz said:


> Aw, that sucks. I feel bad for Fran.



That's nice of you.



Steppesister said:


> Hi Alison, Just popping by to catch up on the banter and say howdy. Always fun and funnier stuff.  It's a busy holiday weekend here full of yard work, church, and a possible trip to take my FIL to see his sister in her last days with us. Cancer sux big time. Hopefully, I can catch up a bit more on Monday.



  Nice of you to stop by.  I hope you get everything done.  Glad you put your forced child labor to good use!


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> *Test track - character meet and great - Spaceship earth*
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> *Funnel cake*
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> *Caramel popcorn from Karamel Kuche*
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> *Boathouse*
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> *Living with the land - Figment - Mexican Boatride*
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> *4.50pm*



*Nearly forgot to hand in my answers! Lots of guessing, I am sorry. *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Ugh. That's frustrating. I don't have those sorts of time constraints, but it always happens to me when it's late at night and I'm ready for bed. I figure I'll do all the quoting on the computer, and when I get up in the morning it will all be there on my phone. And I get that error, "no quotes selected". And I give up and go to sleep.



Yup. Same annoying process.



franandaj said:


> I figured as much, but it's the closest I will be to Winnipeg in the foreseeable future. How far is Montreal? That's on the bucket list.



Driving: Vancouver is 24 hours drive away. Montreal is 25 hours.
Flying: Vancouver is a three hour flight. Montreal 2 and a half hours.

Actually, I'll be in Montreal in a couple of weeks.



franandaj said:


> She might, once we sell the 73 Cougar.



Go for it.



franandaj said:


> Well and then there are the days that no one saves and we sit around binge watching TV and eating.



Those are the _better _days.



franandaj said:


> But that's an ingredient. I literally get everything I'll need out. It started with the "What's for Dinner?" Thread over on the Community board a few years ago. Some of us would post pictures of our meals step by step, so I would take a "here's my ingredients" picture. Now I still get out the ingredients and set them on the counter, but this is the idea.



But it's an ingredient that isn't listed. So it gets forgotten.
Actually, I don't think of it as an ingredient. It's a condiment, since you may or may not add it later if you wish (I don't.)



franandaj said:


> The Wikipedia page has changed since I looked it up a year or two ago (we only started watching in 2014, but we caught up quickly, like in one summer). It said on there that the "creators" required them to do another show giving them credit or there would be potential legal action. Now it says what I posted earlier.



Interesting.



franandaj said:


> I haven't found any funny spending since the last update went up.



How about mildly amusing? Or silly?



franandaj said:


> Canadian Bacon is different than American Bacon, Aussie Bacon is also different.



Never heard of Aussie Bacon. Gotta look that one up...

Did. Interesting.



franandaj said:


> One gal on those boards is continually referring to it as Kangaroo Bacon.







franandaj said:


> Well such as staying up all night packing so there's no hope of staying awake.



Ah.



franandaj said:


> Sure you did. Sure you did.



I'm so glad you believe me!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> *Test track - character meet and great - Spaceship earth*
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> *Funnel cake*
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> *Caramel popcorn from Karamel Kuche*
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> *Boathouse*
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> *Living with the land - Figment - Mexican Boatride*
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> *4.50pm*



Recorded.



dizneeat said:


> Nearly forgot to hand in my answers! Lots of guessing, I am sorry.



Hey, it's all a guess for everyone!  If anyone actually knew the answers what fun would that be????


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Nice of you to stop by. I hope you get everything done. Glad you put your forced child labor to good use!



The side yard looks so much better! In fact, Imma think I wanna finish up here and go sit in the sun and have a glass of wine in my spruced up space. It's pretty. BBQ steaks in t-2hours. WOOT!!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> The side yard looks so much better! In fact, Imma think I wanna finish up here and go sit in the sun and have a glass of wine in my spruced up space. It's pretty. BBQ steaks in t-2hours. WOOT!!



Sounds nice. I'm battling another upper respiratory bug. Making comfort food for dinner, Chicken and Dumplings. Steaks on the grill sound lovely for when I feel better.


----------



## Pinkocto

FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!

         SE, LWTL, TT

2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)

       Ice cream in France,

3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)


    Karamel Kuche; marshmallow circle, regular caramels, rice crispy, popcorn, pecan caramel thing

4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)

         Hmmmmm, Boathouse

5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)

      Figment, Nemo, Pixar shorts

6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)

         8:45pm


----------



## franandaj

Somehow I missed this reply yesterday   



pkondz said:


> Driving: Vancouver is 24 hours drive away. Montreal is 25 hours.
> Flying: Vancouver is a three hour flight. Montreal 2 and a half hours.
> 
> Actually, I'll be in Montreal in a couple of weeks.



That's long, probably as far as it would be for me to drive to Vancouver.  So another bonus TR?  



pkondz said:


> Go for it.



I think it all comes back to "When we get the old house cleaned out and rented."



pkondz said:


> But it's an ingredient that isn't listed. So it gets forgotten.
> Actually, I don't think of it as an ingredient. It's a condiment, since you may or may not add it later if you wish (I don't.)



I used to forget Fran's condiments, so now I include them in the ingredient list.



pkondz said:


> How about mildly amusing? Or silly?



Or annoying?  



pkondz said:


> Never heard of Aussie Bacon. Gotta look that one up...
> 
> Did. Interesting.



The things you learn.



Pinkocto said:


> FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> 
> SE, LWTL, TT
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> Ice cream in France,
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> 
> Karamel Kuche; marshmallow circle, regular caramels, rice crispy, popcorn, pecan caramel thing
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> Hmmmmm, Boathouse
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> Figment, Nemo, Pixar shorts
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> 8:45pm



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

So here it is, your 24+ hour notice....

There are still a few people who I believe would like to get their contest answers in, but I can't hold it up forever.  It won't be before Tuesday night, (band and all) so most likely the update will come on Wednesday.  It's already written, I'm just trying to give everyone a chance.

Any changes to your answers should be made soon....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Somehow I missed this reply yesterday



What?!?!?!? 



franandaj said:


> That's long, probably as far as it would be for me to drive to Vancouver.



According to Google, if you left from Tijuana... it'd be quicker than leaving from Winnipeg.
(22.5hrs vs 24hrs)



franandaj said:


> So another bonus TR?



Nope!
I plan to just sit in my room and stare at the walls while giggling uncontrollably.

Can you say "World's dullest TR?"



franandaj said:


> I think it all comes back to "When we get the old house cleaned out and rented."



Gotcha.



franandaj said:


> I used to forget Fran's condiments, so now I include them in the ingredient list.



Smart. I should do that.



franandaj said:


> Or annoying?


----------



## DnA2010

Boy I am late to the party! Better late than never! I will comment on the next update, but just going to throw some guesses in for now as I have a meeting at work pretty quick.

Questions for next round:

1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
Character meet up, Living with the land, Spaceship Earth

2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)

Carrot Cake Cookie from SR

3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)

Karamelle Kuche- carmel corn, marshmellow swirl thing, dark chocolate sea salt caramel 

4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)

I think you ate at Morimoto Asia

5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)

Journey into Imagination, Mission Space, Nemo

6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)

9:55pm


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Sounds nice. I'm battling another upper respiratory bug. Making comfort food for dinner, Chicken and Dumplings. Steaks on the grill sound lovely for when I feel better.




Hope you are feeling better.  

Oh and I am ready for an update. I am all caught up on my clinical reviews at work.....


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Oh and I am ready for an update. I am all caught up on my clinical reviews at work.....



Today is the first day I felt like having coffee again.  Check out the sharing thread.


----------



## rentayenta

Will do. Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Malia78

Whew...still in time for round two.
1. Epcot Character Spot, Living with Land, Spaceship Earth
2. Cronut
3. Karamell Kuche--the marshmallow/caramel swirls, caramel drizzled cookies, caramel corn
4. Morimoto's
5. Figment, Mission Space, Rio de Tempo in Mexico
6. 9:15 pm


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> What?!?!?!?



At least I found it later!



pkondz said:


> According to Google, if you left from Tijuana... it'd be quicker than leaving from Winnipeg.
> (22.5hrs vs 24hrs)



Wow!  Canada is one BIG country!



pkondz said:


> Nope!
> I plan to just sit in my room and stare at the walls while giggling uncontrollably.
> 
> Can you say "World's dullest TR?"



Yeah, right.



DnA2010 said:


> Boy I am late to the party! Better late than never! I will comment on the next update, but just going to throw some guesses in for now as I have a meeting at work pretty quick.



Don't worry you made the second round of questions, you're good!



DnA2010 said:


> Questions for next round:
> 
> 1. What is our 1st FastPass? (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!
> Character meet up, Living with the land, Spaceship Earth
> 
> 2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have? Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)
> 
> Carrot Cake Cookie from SR
> 
> 3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”. Where is it? Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)
> 
> Karamelle Kuche- carmel corn, marshmellow swirl thing, dark chocolate sea salt caramel
> 
> 4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)
> 
> I think you ate at Morimoto Asia
> 
> 5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)
> 
> Journey into Imagination, Mission Space, Nemo
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)
> 
> 9:55pm



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Will do. Glad you are on the mend.



Thank you.



Malia78 said:


> Whew...still in time for round two.



I was holding out for you to come back from your cruise.  I mean I can't pump you for information if I don't let you get in on the Contest!  



Malia78 said:


> 1. Epcot Character Spot, Living with Land, Spaceship Earth
> 2. Cronut
> 3. Karamell Kuche--the marshmallow/caramel swirls, caramel drizzled cookies, caramel corn
> 4. Morimoto's
> 5. Figment, Mission Space, Rio de Tempo in Mexico
> 6. 9:15 pm



Recorded.


----------



## Malia78

Just re-read the last couple pages.  Can I still squeeze in the bonus question--the old TIW card was under the computer.



franandaj said:


> I was holding out for you to come back from your cruise.  I mean I can't pump you for information if I don't let you get in on the Contest!





I'm ready with answers too


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> Just re-read the last couple pages. Can I still squeeze in the bonus question--the old TIW card was under the computer.



All answers are still admissible until the next update is posted.



Malia78 said:


> I'm ready with answers too



Cool. I know my questions but need the time to write them all down. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Steppesister

HI Alison.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> HI Alison.



  Hi back atcha!  I've been at band all night and had Mani/Pedi before that so I been busy. But now it's time for the next update!


----------



## franandaj

Before we get on with the next update, I have a little bit of an aside here.  By this point in the trip (and it had only been about 3 ½ hours in with Jim and Alberto) I had come to a realization.  Those of you who travel with children or families or even other large groups are most likely used to this concept. I was not.  If you know me, you know I like to have a plan.  Fran is very easy going for the most part, and she is usually OK with going along with my plan.  If she has her own idea, she will certainly let me know, we discuss it, and form a new plan.

Alberto seems to be a lot like that as well. He liked to know where we were going and start on our way, he might stop to take a selfie or two, but he never really slowed us down. As soon as we got to Epcot, it started to become clear to me that I was going to have to scale back my expectations of “how far around the world we would get” or “if I was going to cross off all the things that I wanted to do.”  

Jim is a free spirit.  He is really not bound by time. For him it is merely a guideline. Now I see why he is constantly strolling into band rehearsal half an hour or so late.  Or when he says “he’s coming right over”, that can be half an hour to an hour, or it could be 10 minutes.  To say that he is easily sidetracked would be an understatement. When we first entered the park, he stopped to take pictures of even the most mundane of topiaries, a lot of them.  Unfortunately, that camera had a blue tinge to all the pictures as he had it on some setting that wasn’t congruent with the lighting, so very few of those pictures were actually salvageable, even using advanced mode in photoshop.  He stopped using that camera after the first day.  But what I’m getting at is the reason that Fran was ready to bite off someone’s head in the previous update was because Jim kept stopping. Every topiary or other shiny object, and it took us twice as long as we expected to go from the entrance of Future World, to the International Gateway where the food booths started.

After this I realized that I should not project my own interpretations on “what Jim and Alberto should see” and hurry them through the parks, but let them move at their own pace for the most part.  If they wanted to stop and look at something, I would point out that we had this or that with a time factor and if you want to see/do this or that you need to hustle. If you don’t, well then don’t and we’ll skip it.

I talked to Jim about this the other day, and the funny thing is, that he knew exactly what I was talking about. You see he often takes neophytes to Disneyland.  He has a complete agenda of what they need to see at the park, when they stop in amazement, he finds himself annoyed that they aren’t going to get to everything they need to see!  He confessed that there were points on our trip when he realized that he was experiencing the wonder and amazement of his guests at Disneyland.  He told me that he needs to cut his guests a little more slack on their first visit!

On our way to our FP we took some pictures of various topiaries. And F&G features

























We had some time until our FP+ opened up, so I decided we needed to visit Club Cool. Alberto seemed to take everything much harder than Jim!









Our first FP+ was Spaceship Earth, we boarded our time capsule, and Jim and I rode together. I know I just showed you pictures from this ride on the last TR, so I made sure that none of them were identical to that TR.









































What’s funny is that mine and Jim’s future looks very similar to mine and Fran’s from December (and I let him answer all the questions).

















Once we got off the ride, both Jim and Alberto sent E-postcards home.

















I figured that the Figment ride would be a walk on, and more than the ride, I thought they would enjoy the after fun. Fran was watching a HS band perform, so she stayed to listen. I took some pictures of the Fantasia inspired topiaries while we made our way to the Imagination Pavilion.

















I was right. Not only did they both conduct at several of the different music making sessions, they each built a Figment. Fran finally came into the workshop through the gift store wondering what was taking us so long.

















After that was done, we headed on to our next FP. 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


We didn't need one as it was a walk on, but we all made our Mickey heads light up anyways. It was the Pixar short film festival.  Even though they were all movies that we had all seen before, it was fun to see them in 4D (the theater did fun things that fit with the films).

Then we stopped for a couple PP shots.









Now I was a little dubious about calling this one a “snack” which is why I put it in quotes, but many of you might know that we love to pick up a Margarita at the stand outside of Mexico on our first day in Epcot. On another TR, it was put as a question for a snack, and everyone seemed to guess Margarita.  But since no one on this TR guessed Margarita, I guess it’s a beverage and not a snack.  Noted for future reference. Since no one got the answer, we could strike it from the contest and no one would be any the worse.









Drinkin’ and Drivin’ in Epcot!

Then we went over to Germany to pick up our ration of caramel. We got our caramel stash and by now it was time for our dinner ADR so we headed back to Mexico, and the San Angel Inn. The only reason we were originally going to leave Epcot for dinner, was because the rumor of Fulton’s closing had started.  We wanted one last chance to dine there and this was the only night we could fit it in.  After we were notified of the closing, why leave this park if we didn’t need to?

Selfie time again!









Don’t worry after today I won’t post more of the selfies, but I promise you, Alberto took probably to 50-100 selfies every day.  He must have one heck of a large memory card for his phone!  Or maybe those were the only pictures he took!

We were seated almost immediately.  Alberto had fun talking to all the servers in Spanish. 





Fran and I both ordered the San Angel Inn Margarita like we had back in December.









We got an appetizer of Queso fundidio. This was so good!









We got the Mahi Mahi to split.  It was really tasty however I had wolfed down so much of the Queso, I was glad to have Fran eat most of it.  Although I did finish off the corn, it was so good!









and they ordered the combination platter with short rib, shrimp, and Chile relleno. they both really liked the mole. I found it a real compliment to the restaurant that Alberto liked the food so much as he is from Costa Rica.









After dinner, Fran went back to the room while we took a spin on it’s a Small Mexico.


















































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*






















After finding Donald, we went on to China, we watched the end of the acrobat show.  We were drawn in by this strange looking guy.









Without dropping one of those thingys, she turned over onto her stomach





The guy with the masks came out and did a dance, but we were not impressed.  Then there were some more acrobats, but we didn’t take any pictures.  After a few photos of the topiaries outside we went inside for the circle vision. 

















By the time we finished the circle vision movies it was time to go to our reserved seating for Illuminations. But a quick stop for the Topiaries in Norway.





It was kind of a mess, there was no CM monitoring the line and it turned into a mob rather than a queue. Once they started to scan the bands a line began to form and luckily there was an area for scooters and wheelchairs, because we ended up being very far back in the line and most of the good spots at the water's edge were already taken. We waited about 20 minutes for the show.













































After the show we headed out to the bus. The first one was full, so we waited for the next one and made it home around 10PM. 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Fran had called down for our bags, when she got back to the room, but didn't request the groceries or the owner's locker.  Jim had neglected to put the DME tags on his luggage so instead of the bags being magically sent to the room, they had retrieved them from baggage claim at MCO and stowed them under the DME bus. All his bags were checked with Bell Services. So he called down to get all of our stuff. It took over half an hour for them to bring everything up as they evidently got slammed with requests as soon as they hung up the phone with him. I took pictures of the room while we waited for the bags and groceries.

I wasn’t sure how fast Jim and Alberto would trash their room so I took pictures of their room first.

























Out into the Living room area.





















There’s the two Big Pink donuts that were left.  One was Jim’s, one was Fran and mine.





Fran was out like a light.





















My glorious tub!

















We put away the groceries and I did a little bit of unpacking before taking my tub and going to bed. Here’s our kitchen all stocked.







Contest!


So I’m going to say this much, so many of you guessed that we would do all of the headliners and best rides today but once I got to making our FPs, I realized that this was the only night we had to see Illuminations as the other days we were in Epcot we had other plans, so that was our 1st tier choice for FP+.  I didn’t want to chance it for Jim and Alberto that we would get good seats and I didn’t want to sit for hours.  So we couldn't have done the other FP choices like TT or Character spot.  Epcot is a tricky one as it it tiered.  We come back here for a couple days so keep that in mind!


Answers for Last Round

1.  What is our 1st FastPass?  (10 points) Name all three correctly and you’ll get triple the points!

Answer: Spaceship Earth, Pixar Short Film Festival, Illuminations Reserved Seating


2. We make a “snack stop” before dinner what do we have?  Hint: It’s a tradition! (10 points)

Answer: Margarita from the stand outside.


3. We make another stop for “stock up snacks”.  Where is it?  Bonus points if you can name what we buy. (10 points)

Answer: Karamel Kuche


4. Where do we have dinner? Hint: Fran and I ate there on our last trip. Originally we were going to Fulton’s for dinner, but we got a call about a month out from the trip that it would be closed so we had to come up with another plan. (10 points)

Answer: San Angel Inn.


5. In addition to our three FPs for the day, we experience three other attractions. (10 points each, 10 Bonus points if you get them in order)

Answer: Imagination with Figment, It's a Small Mexico, Circle Vision in China.


6. What time do I get back to the room? (15 points for correct time or 10 mins before/after. 10 points for 10-20 mins before/after. 5 points within an hour)

Answer: 10:00PM


So there were a few answers/situations I didn’t count on here, so I’ll explain my scoring in case anyone is curious.

Question #1 asked, “What is our First Fast Pass?”  So the 10 points was if you gave the correct answer first.  If you named the first fast pass in your guesses for the 2nd and 3rd FPs, you still get 5 points.


Responses

dhorner233, Soarin, Cronut, Karamel Kuche, Wolfgang Puck, Nemo; Imagination; Movie in China, 9PM, 35 points
rndmr, Mission Space; others Spaceship Earth, Living with the Land, France for Slushies, Karamel Kuche, San Angel Inn, Test Track; The Living Seas; Imagination, 9:30PM, 40 points
dgbg100106, Character spot, Spaceship Earth; Journey Into Imagination With Figment; Carmel at Karamell-Küche, Screen Door General Store, Chips and Diet coke, Hoop Dee Doo Revue, IllumiNations; Nemo and Friends; Living with the Land, 9:30 pm, 10 points
EJ4Disney, Soarin - Space ship Earth – Illuminations, Dole whip at the Floridian, At the Contemporary – Fudge, The Wave, Test Track - Mission Space - Character Spot, 10:30PM, 20 points
Captain_Oblivious, Test Track; Spaceship Earth; Livin' With The Land, cronut, Karamel Kuche, Morimoto's, The Nemo ride; Mission: Space; Journey Into Imagination (why??), 8:30PM
Steppesister, SE; Living with the Land; Character Spot, Cronut, Sunshine Seasons; cookies and chips, Morimoto, Figment, The movie in France, Circle of Life, 9:15, 35 points.
IowaTater, Spaceship Earth; Test Track; Figment, Cronut, Karmel Kuche, Artist Point, Character Spot; Seas with Nemo; Illuminations, 9:30 pm, 25 points
Paula Sedley-Burke, Soarin; test track; illuminations, Cronut, Caramel at Germany, Boathouse, Space ship; A character meet and greet; Figment, 11:00 pm, 35 points
Irene_dsc, Living with the Land; Spaceship Earth; Character Spot, Norway for schoolbread, Karamel Kuche, Via Napoli, Nemo; Turtle Talk; IllumiNations, 10:30, 20 points
pkondz, TT; SE; Living With The Land, cronut, Karamelle Kuche, Raglan Road, Nemo; Turtle Talk; Mexican small world, 9:30pm, 30 points
juniorbugman, Mickey & Minnie Character Meet; Spaceship Earth; Mission Space, Cinamon roll, Karamelle Kuche, Morimota Asia, Figment; Canada; Mexico, 10:45pm
Leshaface, Test Track; Character Spot; Nemo, Karamell Kuche, Karamell Kuche, Raglan Road, Livin' with the Land; Mexican IASW; Journey into Imagination, 9:45pm, 40 points
dizneet, Test track; character meet and great; Spaceship earth, Funnel cake, Caramel popcorn from Karamel Kuche, Boathouse, Living with the land; Figment; Mexican Boatride, 4:50PM, 35 points
Pinkocto, SE; LWTL; TT, Ice cream in France, Karamel Kuche; Boathouse, Figment; Nemo; Pixar shorts, 8:45pm, 30 points
DnA2010, Character meet up; Living with the land; Spaceship Earth, Carrot Cake Cookie from SR, Karamelle Kuche, Morimoto Asia, Journey into Imagination; Mission Space; Nemo, 9:55pm, 40 points
Maila78, Epcot Character Spot; Living with Land; Spaceship Earth, Cronut, Karamell Kuche, Morimoto's, Figment; Mission Space; Rio de Tempo in Mexico, 9:15 pm, 40 points


Bonus Points from Karamel Store (5 each correct answer)

Caramel Pinwheels, plain caramel, Milk Chocolate covered caramel with sea salt, Milk Chocolate covered caramel, Caramel Smores.  Jim got caramel corn, but he ate it before I could get a picture.



rndmr (caramel corn for Jim (sorry he ate it the next day before I could get a picture), caramel pinwheels for me) 10
At first I was going to say, ‘Sorry Captain_Oblivious, this was not specific enough, “And you got, uh... caramel?” ‘ But last week I found my pictures of what caramel was left on our last day, and there was a piece of plain caramel in the lot, so you do get bonus points! 5
I guess the same logic now applies to irene_dsc for “and um, something caramelly” 5
pkondz, 5, Caramel corn for Jim
juniorbugman, 5 Caramel Corn for Jim
Leshaface, 5 Marshmallow Pinwheels, 5 Caramel Corn
Dizneet, 5 Caramel popcorn
Pinkocto, marshmallow circle, regular caramels, 10
DnA2010, - carmel corn, marshmellow swirl thing, dark chocolate sea salt caramel, 12.5 (we got milk chocolate sea salt caramel not dark, so half points.)
Malia78 - --the marshmallow/caramel swirls, caramel corn, 10



Bonus points for found TIW card (5)
rndmr, dgbg100106, Captain_Oblivious, rentayenta, Steppesister, Irene_dsc, pkondz, juniorbugman, Malia78


Points this Round

Malia78 – 55 points
DnA2010 – 52.5 points
rndmr – 50 points
Leshaface – 50 points
juniorbugman - 50 points
Steppesister – 40 points
pkondz – 40 points
dizneet – 40 points
Pinkocto - 40 points
dhorner233 – 35 points
Captain_Oblivious – 35 points
Pinkocto - 40 points
Paula Sedley-Burke – 35 points
IowaTater – 25 points
irene_dsc – 25 points
EJ4Disney – 20 points
dgbg100106 – 15 points


Overall Scoreboard:

Captain_Oblivious – 89 points
Malia78 – 86 points
juniorbugman - 78 points
Leshaface – 75 points
pkondz, 74
rndmr – 68 points
dhorner233 – 60 points
dizneet – 60 points
Paula Sedley-Burke- 58 points
DnA2010 – 52.5 points
Pinkocto – 50 points
dgbg100106 – 49 points
Steppesister – 46 points
afwdwfan – 41 points
IowaTater – 35 points
irene_dsc – 30 points
EJ4Disney – 20 points


Next Round

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café.  What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness.  How do we get there? (10 points)

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Enjoyed the EPCOT update. Now I am wondering if your friends are really my parents in disguise? Vacation with my Mum and you are forever with your hand off the scooter acceralor trying to bring it to a grinding halt as you realise she has stopped. Distracted by a leaf blowing in the wind...Jo says this is going to be a long day day lol. 

Looks like you had a nice day and love those topiaries. So skilled. Dinner looks great I adore Mahi Mahi. 

I love it in DL where the Mexican restaurant is inside and you can see it from the pirates ride. 

I will bravely kick off..

1. 4:45 am
2. You asked for Ketchup, Jim tried to get them to repeat the reaction wheh this occurs for his camera but could not get the camera to work. Asked them to repeat a third time everybody had lost interest...
3. The ketchup
4. Boat 
5. Dining Room
6. Ketchup


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just marking my spot. Thanks for the bat signal. I am hoping to come back and get all caught up after my shift today.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Love the update, and I can understand both sides of the "guide" story.  Hope things got better and settled into a routine.


----------



## DnA2010

I am feeling seriously amazingly awesome for scoring *1st!! place* in that round! I will prob fail miserably in future rounds, however I shall enjoy this small victory indeed! Especially as my own knowledge of Epcot is a bit weak as I've only been there once, but thanks to everyone's fab TRs!


----------



## rndmr2

Fun way to finish Epcot day! 



franandaj said:


>



I had no idea they had a Paschal Magic Shot! So cute! 

So glad the guys seem to be having fun, I don't mind the selfies. 

They really need to return that Imagination play area back to its former glory! I used to love that weird pin table, do they still have that? 

Yay!   I got some of the questions right!! I don't usually do too well at these.  

Hey, a Margarita can be a snack, especially a frozen one, it's like a dessert! (so can a Slushie...)  



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)------5am
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!-------Jim and/or Alberto got up and rode the horses on sticks around the restaurant with the little kids
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)------------Leftover cinnamon buns
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)-----------boat
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?-----------Front and center
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?--------------leftover strawberry shortcake


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Enjoyed the EPCOT update. Now I am wondering if your friends are really my parents in disguise? Vacation with my Mum and you are forever with your hand off the scooter acceralor trying to bring it to a grinding halt as you realise she has stopped. Distracted by a leaf blowing in the wind...Jo says this is going to be a long day day lol.



That's funny!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looks like you had a nice day and love those topiaries. So skilled. Dinner looks great I adore Mahi Mahi.



The topiaries are really cool!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love it in DL where the Mexican restaurant is inside and you can see it from the pirates ride.



Yes it is very nice.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 1. 4:45 am
> 2. You asked for Ketchup, Jim tried to get them to repeat the reaction wheh this occurs for his camera but could not get the camera to work. Asked them to repeat a third time everybody had lost interest...
> 3. The ketchup
> 4. Boat
> 5. Dining Room
> 6. Ketchup



Recorded.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks for the bat signal. I am hoping to come back and get all caught up after my shift today.
> 
> Corinna





Glad you made it safely home.  Catch up at your leisure, this TR is moving very slowly.



dgbg100106 said:


> Love the update, and I can understand both sides of the "guide" story.  Hope things got better and settled into a routine.



I'm not sure we can have a routine with these two, but we have fun!



DnA2010 said:


> I am feeling seriously amazingly awesome for scoring *1st!! place* in that round! I will prob fail miserably in future rounds, however I shall enjoy this small victory indeed! Especially as my own knowledge of Epcot is a bit week as I've only been there once, but thanks to everyone's fab TRs!



Congratulations!  We have a couple more EPCOT days, so put that TR knowledge to work!



rndmr2 said:


> Fun way to finish Epcot day!



Thanks! It was!



rndmr2 said:


> I had no idea they had a Paschal Magic Shot! So cute!
> 
> So glad the guys seem to be having fun, I don't mind the selfies.



We had no idea what they were going to put in there, they told Jim that he could look "smug" or "proud of himself" and the rest of us should look surprised.



rndmr2 said:


> They really need to return that Imagination play area back to its former glory! I used to love that weird pin table, do they still have that?



I didn't see that.  All I really saw were the two games they played.



rndmr2 said:


> Yay!  I got some of the questions right!! I don't usually do too well at these.
> 
> Hey, a Margarita can be a snack, especially a frozen one, it's like a dessert! (so can a Slushie...)



You were the only one who guessed the restaurant right, and I think you did guess an alcoholic beverage, you just missed the country.



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)------5am
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!-------Jim and/or Alberto got up and rode the horses on sticks around the restaurant with the little kids
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)------------Leftover cinnamon buns
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)-----------boat
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?-----------Front and center
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?--------------leftover strawberry shortcake



Recorded.


----------



## Malia78

In relation to the last update, did you hear that the Margarita stand in Mexico closed yesterday?


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> In relation to the last update, did you hear that the Margarita stand in Mexico closed yesterday?




FOREVER?????


----------



## Malia78

That's what it looks like...

ETA: Did a little more reading and hopefully it is just temporary and it will return bigger and better...


----------



## juniorbugman

Hi Alison
My points are not shown here and it doesn't show that I got some this round either.


franandaj said:


> Overall Scoreboard:
> 
> Captain_Oblivious – 89 points
> Malia78 – 86 points
> Leshaface – 75 points
> pkondz, 74
> rndmr – 68 points
> dhorner233 – 60 points
> dizneet – 60 points
> Paula Sedley-Burke- 58 points
> DnA2010 – 52.5 points
> Pinkocto – 50 points
> dgbg100106 – 49 points
> Steppesister – 46 points
> afwdwfan – 41 points
> IowaTater – 35 points
> irene_dsc – 30 points
> EJ4Disney – 20 points


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> That's what it looks like...
> 
> ETA: Did a little more reading and hopefully it is just temporary and it will return bigger and better...



So did Fran.  I was just going to post that!



juniorbugman said:


> Hi Alison
> My points are not shown here and it doesn't show that I got some this round either.



Ugh, you are right!  Thanks for pointing that out!  You are third in the overall scoreboard!   You got 50 points in the second round which tied for a few others as the third highest score.

I have modified the scoreboard on the original post and I missed a couple others in the last minute updates.  It now means that @Malia78 won the round instead of @DnA2010 but it was still very close!

Overall Scoreboard:

Captain_Oblivious – 89 points
Malia78 – 86 points
juniorbugman - 78 points
Leshaface – 75 points
pkondz, 74
rndmr – 68 points
dhorner233 – 60 points
dizneet – 60 points
Paula Sedley-Burke- 58 points
DnA2010 – 52.5 points
Pinkocto – 50 points
dgbg100106 – 49 points
Steppesister – 46 points
afwdwfan – 41 points
IowaTater – 35 points
irene_dsc – 30 points
EJ4Disney – 20 points


----------



## dhorner233

Loved your update. You guys looked like you were having a blast! Love it when everyone gets into it like on the Pascal shot. Loved all of the topiaries. Jim looks like he was having a blast conduction in the Imagination playground! And your suite is so cozy and homey. I could live there!!

Next Round

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)

6:00 am

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!

The guys got up and danced with the kids.

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)

A frying pan.

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)

Horse drawn wagon.

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?

Front row, center.

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?

Silverware.


----------



## Malia78

Great update--your pics remind me of why I enjoyed Flower & Garden so much last year. The group photopass shots were really nice--love the facial expressions with Pascal.

Now for the latest round of questions--feeling the pressure after that last round

1. 4:45 am
2. Here's my story: someone dropped a piece of silverware (like a knife) and the server called out for everyone else in the restaurant to bring a replacement to your table. So you swarmed by a bunch of other diners and ended up with a huge stack of eating utensils.
3. Skillet
4. By boat
5. Main floor by the stage
6. Strawberry Shortcake to go


----------



## Steppesister

Malia78 said:


> In relation to the last update, did you hear that the Margarita stand in Mexico closed yesterday?



What the crap?!!!!??


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Jim is a free spirit. He is really not bound by time. For him it is merely a guideline.



That would drive me nuts!



franandaj said:


> But what I’m getting at is the reason that Fran was ready to bite off someone’s head in the previous update was because Jim kept stopping. Every topiary or other shiny object, and it took us twice as long as we expected to go from the entrance of Future World, to the International Gateway where the food booths started.



Especially if I was the one who put the plan together!



franandaj said:


> I talked to Jim about this the other day, and the funny thing is, that he knew exactly what I was talking about. You see he often takes neophytes to Disneyland. He has a complete agenda of what they need to see at the park, when they stop in amazement, he finds himself annoyed that they aren’t going to get to everything they need to see! He confessed that there were points on our trip when he realized that he was experiencing the wonder and amazement of his guests at Disneyland. He told me that he needs to cut his guests a little more slack on their first visit!



Funny that he was recognizing it in himself.



franandaj said:


>



This is beautiful!



franandaj said:


> I figured that the Figment ride would be a walk on



Really?  Taking a big gamble there.



franandaj said:


> But since no one on this TR guessed Margarita, I guess it’s a beverage and not a snack. Noted for future reference. Since no one got the answer, we could strike it from the contest and no one would be any the worse.



I don't think I've ever gotten a single snack question right in any TR ever, so I don't mind striking them from the contest!

Then again, I got my only points from the Karamel Kuche question.  So I guess a blind squirrel found a nut there.



franandaj said:


> I promise you, Alberto took probably to 50-100 selfies every day.







franandaj said:


> Without dropping one of those thingys, she turned over onto her stomach



 Wow!



franandaj said:


> It was kind of a mess, there was no CM monitoring the line and it turned into a mob rather than a queue.



There has to be a better way to view Disney night-time shows other than being packed into a small area like sardines.



franandaj said:


> We come back here for a couple days so keep that in mind!



Sure, NOW you tell us.  I don't think I would have guessed what you ultimately did in 20 tries!



franandaj said:


> At first I was going to say, ‘Sorry Captain_Oblivious, this was not specific enough, “And you got, uh... caramel?” ‘ But last week I found my pictures of what caramel was left on our last day, and there was a piece of plain caramel in the lot, so you do get bonus points! 5







franandaj said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)



7:00 a.m.



franandaj said:


> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!



Somebody is on their cell phone (Alberto?), and the server slams down the tray and yells, "QUIET EVERYBODY!!!  HE'S ON THE PHONE!!!!"



franandaj said:


> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)



The green/red flip card that tells the server if you have a sense of humor or not.



franandaj said:


> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)



By boat from the MK.



franandaj said:


> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?



You're on the first floor of the Hoop-de-Doo Revue.



franandaj said:


> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



 A bandanna?


----------



## Malia78

Steppesister said:


> What the crap?!!!!??



No worries...Shouldn't be permanent--will come back in some form, likely bigger and better.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *7am*
2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* Fran tried to steal ketchup to avoid the scene and got caught and the guy in the ketchup costume came to the table.*

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *Ketchup, I think.*

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *You guys took a very long walk (escorted part of the way by us!)*

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front row?*

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *BBQ sauce!*


----------



## Flossbolna

This sounds like a lovely day at Epcot. I think with Soarin closed (and for Californians that would have not been a priority anyway), I think you made really good use of FP+ and got to see some things that were special for Epcot. The short films sound really cute and I hope they will be around for a while as I would love to catch them!

How funny that Jim understood your frustration about taking newcomers! I remember when I took Katharina for her first trip, she was very good in not slowing me down when it was important to be quick, but other times she kept telling me that she needed to slow down and look more. I actually enjoyed it because I got to explore again as well. But since she was my sister I could easily tell her no slowing down now because it is rope drop and we need to be at point X now and she would not be offended. I can see how with friends that might be trickier!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


>




HAHAHAH!!!  Out like a light while watching Guy Fieri!!  



franandaj said:


> Next Round
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



Hey, I didn't do too bad that round. 

1.  4:15 am

2.  Jim participates in the hobby horse races. 

3.  The napkin

4.  Ferry

5.  Lower level, left side of stage. 

6.  A participation certificate


----------



## ACDSNY

Great first day at Epcot, love the topiaries and selfies.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> Loved your update. You guys looked like you were having a blast! Love it when everyone gets into it like on the Pascal shot. Loved all of the topiaries. Jim looks like he was having a blast conduction in the Imagination playground! And your suite is so cozy and homey. I could live there!!



We did have fun that first day, well pretty much we had fun every day.  I'm not sure how they made it through on no sleep, but you'll soon hear about how that goes.



dhorner233 said:


> Next Round
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 6:00 am
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> The guys got up and danced with the kids.
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> A frying pan.
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> Horse drawn wagon.
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> Front row, center.
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?
> 
> Silverware.



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> Great update--your pics remind me of why I enjoyed Flower & Garden so much last year. The group photopass shots were really nice--love the facial expressions with Pascal.



It was great and with the addition of the kiosks, that was a really nice touch.



Malia78 said:


> Now for the latest round of questions--feeling the pressure after that last round
> 
> 1. 4:45 am
> 2. Here's my story: someone dropped a piece of silverware (like a knife) and the server called out for everyone else in the restaurant to bring a replacement to your table. So you swarmed by a bunch of other diners and ended up with a huge stack of eating utensils.
> 3. Skillet
> 4. By boat
> 5. Main floor by the stage
> 6. Strawberry Shortcake to go



Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> What the crap?!!!!??



Turns out it's a temporary refurbishment. It's supposed to open bigger and better.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That would drive me nuts!



It did for me too, until I just decided to give up my agenda and go with the flow.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Especially if I was the one who put the plan together!



The good thing was that he had the app on his phone, so he knew the broad plan without me even having to hammer it into his brain.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Funny that he was recognizing it in himself.



Yeah, I thought it was even funnier when he said, "Maybe I should cut my guests some slack!"



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is beautiful!



They really do an especially lovely job with that area during this time of year.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Really? Taking a big gamble there.



  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten a single snack question right in any TR ever, so I don't mind striking them from the contest!
> 
> Then again, I got my only points from the Karamel Kuche question. So I guess a blind squirrel found a nut there.



I'm not sure that I have either, well maybe.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There has to be a better way to view Disney night-time shows other than being packed into a small area like sardines.



Yeah, but we keep piling in and doing it, so why would they change?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure, NOW you tell us. I don't think I would have guessed what you ultimately did in 20 tries!



Well I did give you all this little nugget in the first post when we met up with J&A....

_"Before the trip, Jim had told me that he was really interested in Epcot, so I planned the trip to be very Epcot heavy and that was our destination today."_



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 7:00 a.m.
> 
> Somebody is on their cell phone (Alberto?), and the server slams down the tray and yells, "QUIET EVERYBODY!!! HE'S ON THE PHONE!!!!"
> 
> The green/red flip card that tells the server if you have a sense of humor or not.
> 
> By boat from the MK.
> 
> You're on the first floor of the Hoop-de-Doo Revue.
> 
> A bandanna?



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> No worries...Shouldn't be permanent--will come back in some form, likely bigger and better.



Thank Goodness!  I hope that it is back by October!



DisneyFirefly said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *7am*
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* Fran tried to steal ketchup to avoid the scene and got caught and the guy in the ketchup costume came to the table.*
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *Ketchup, I think.*
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *You guys took a very long walk (escorted part of the way by us!)*
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front row?*
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *BBQ sauce!*



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> This sounds like a lovely day at Epcot. I think with Soarin closed (and for Californians that would have not been a priority anyway), I think you made really good use of FP+ and got to see some things that were special for Epcot. The short films sound really cute and I hope they will be around for a while as I would love to catch them!



Thanks!  I'm glad you thought I made good use of Epcot.  I bet they'll keep that around for a while, it uses the old, "Honey, I shrunk the Audience" and "Captain EO" stage.



Flossbolna said:


> How funny that Jim understood your frustration about taking newcomers! I remember when I took Katharina for her first trip, she was very good in not slowing me down when it was important to be quick, but other times she kept telling me that she needed to slow down and look more. I actually enjoyed it because I got to explore again as well. But since she was my sister I could easily tell her no slowing down now because it is rope drop and we need to be at point X now and she would not be offended. I can see how with friends that might be trickier!



You'll see later how we work out and discuss certain items, and some of my plans get changed by popular vote!  



IowaTater said:


> HAHAHAH!!! Out like a light while watching Guy Fieri!!



I didn't even notice that. Maybe at the time I did, but I forgot!



IowaTater said:


> Hey, I didn't do too bad that round.
> 
> 1. 4:15 am
> 
> 2. Jim participates in the hobby horse races.
> 
> 3. The napkin
> 
> 4. Ferry
> 
> 5. Lower level, left side of stage.
> 
> 6. A participation certificate



Recorded.



ACDSNY said:


> Great first day at Epcot, love the topiaries and selfies.



Thanks! It was a fun day, but there's more to come!


----------



## Pinkocto

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)

5:38am

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!

Alberto was made to deliver the next table a tray of ketchup.

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)

Leftovers?

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)

By boat

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?

On the main floor in the back

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?

A napkin


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Wow! Canada is one BIG country!



2nd biggest in the world, toots! (after Russia)



franandaj said:


> I have a little bit of an aside here.



A what?!?!?


Oh... as_ide_. Nevermind.



franandaj said:


> Fran is very easy going for the most part, and she is usually OK with going along with my plan. If she has her own idea, she will certainly let me know, we discuss it, and form a new plan.



Sounds like a good system.



franandaj said:


> But what I’m getting at is the reason that Fran was ready to bite off someone’s head in the previous update was because Jim kept stopping.



 I can see how that can get to someone... oh, I do see.



franandaj said:


> Every topiary or other shiny object



Squirrel!



franandaj said:


> If they wanted to stop and look at something, I would point out that we had this or that with a time factor and if you want to see/do this or that you need to hustle. If you don’t, well then don’t and we’ll skip it.



 Did the same with Kay.
"Okay, we're going to do this, this, this, this and then that."
"Can we stop and do this instead?"
"Sure."



franandaj said:


> I talked to Jim about this the other day, and the funny thing is, that he knew exactly what I was talking about. You see he often takes neophytes to Disneyland. He has a complete agenda of what they need to see at the park, when they stop in amazement, he finds himself annoyed that they aren’t going to get to everything they need to see! He confessed that there were points on our trip when he realized that he was experiencing the wonder and amazement of his guests at Disneyland. He told me that he needs to cut his guests a little more slack on their first visit!



So it was educational for him.



franandaj said:


> Alberto seemed to take everything much harder than Jim!



Oh, Beverly. What would we do without you?



franandaj said:


> I was right. Not only did they both conduct at several of the different music making sessions, they each built a Figment.



Good call.



franandaj said:


>



Love that pic!



franandaj said:


> But since no one on this TR guessed Margarita, I guess it’s a beverage and not a snack. Noted for future reference.



It's a bevy.



franandaj said:


> Drinkin’ and Drivin’ in Epcot!







franandaj said:


> The only reason we were originally going to leave Epcot for dinner, was because the rumor of Fulton’s closing had started. We wanted one last chance to dine there and this was the only night we could fit it in. After we were notified of the closing, why leave this park if we didn’t need to?



Seems reasonable.



franandaj said:


> Alberto took probably to 50-100 selfies every day



What does he do with all those?!?



franandaj said:


> I found it a real compliment to the restaurant that Alberto liked the food so much as he is from Costa Rica.



You're right. That's a pretty good yardstick right there.



franandaj said:


> We were drawn in by this strange looking guy.



I was wondering if he was coming or going.... now I know.



franandaj said:


> Without dropping one of those thingys, she turned over onto her stomach



Impressive! And doesn't seem possible.



franandaj said:


> The guy with the masks came out and did a dance, but we were not impressed.



Couldn't live up to the pre-show-stroll hype.



franandaj said:


> It was kind of a mess, there was no CM monitoring the line and it turned into a mob rather than a queue.



Sucks.



franandaj said:


> Jim had neglected to put the DME tags on his luggage so instead of the bags being magically sent to the room, they had retrieved them from baggage claim at MCO and stowed them under the DME bus.



Whoops! No magic for you!



franandaj said:


> Fran was out like a light.



Awwww... Been a long day.



franandaj said:


> Next Round
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



1. I think you slept in. 6:30
2. Alberto got up to run with the kids, Jim thought he was leaving and jumped up after him. While Alberto was just having fun, Jim was chasing him all over the restaurant, totally confused.
3. Menu
4. Boat
5. Right up against the stage.
6. Napkin


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up.



franandaj said:


> As a result, Fran had picked out most all her clothes by two days before we had to leave, and handed me the last of things by 1PM on our penultimate day. As a result, I had three of our suitcases in the car by 3PM before we left for band (the night before leaving) and the last suitcase was in the car before I went to bed (shortly after midnight).



That is what I call a result.



franandaj said:


> We ended up ordering Dim Sum style, all appetizers. We got Beef Satay, Potstickers, Vegetable Spring Rolls, and Crab Rangoon. Even though each order was only three pieces each, we ate the cucumber and daikon garnish for our veggies and were pleasantly full by the end of our meal.



This looks really nice.



franandaj said:


> It's that fun one that you don't get to eat real food for two days beforehand and get to drink a bunch of stuff you wouldn't ever consume on a regular basis. But if you don't do it right you get to do it all over again! I get to do it a couple weeks after she does! Yay! I love being over 50!



I hope that both of you got through this without too much trouble.



franandaj said:


> 3:38 AM



Not good.



franandaj said:


> I kept trying to sleep to no avail.



What a pain.



franandaj said:


> I was in line in the outside queue for less than 10 minutes before I got a very bad feeling in my stomach. I got out of line and ran straight for the first trash can I could find.



I am sorry that you felt unwell.



franandaj said:


> After a few minutes rest, I decided again to give it a shot. The wait time was still 30 minutes (which is where it was when I first got in line), by this point it was only 8:20, so we had plenty of time to do what we wanted still even after I rode the ride.



I am glad that you still got to ride.



franandaj said:


> It was a neat ride, but it was really uncomfortable. They tried to push the bar down hard on my legs and it hurt while I was riding. The fact that most of the ride relied on projections on a video screen also took away from the Wow factor.



What a shame that the right was so uncomfortable and that it was lacking the wow factor.



franandaj said:


> I did have to use the facilities and was glad I did, I had forgotten that @afwdwfan has reported from back in January that Moaning Myrtle was in there!



That is really neat.



franandaj said:


> It was as big as my head!



I think that is the biggest donut I have ever seen.



franandaj said:


> and they even had my Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock T-shirt!



I could not have resisted as I am a massive Big Bang Theory fan.



franandaj said:


>



That looks like a very civilized way to spend the afternoon. I loved all the photos from the hotel.



franandaj said:


> Imagine Soarin with fewer riders and the movement is on steroids. It can go backwards and forwards, lay you on your back, flip you forward. The Harry Potter Ride Forbidden Journey uses this technology with a four-rider vehicle. I nearly got sick when "riding brooms" through the forest and into the Womping Willow.



I feel queasy just reading this and looking at the photo.



franandaj said:


> Fran ordered this Bacon au Poivre which was absolutely INSANE! it was a tad bit spicy, but it was so good! It had a Bourbon Molasses Glaze that was just out of this world!



That looks delicious.



franandaj said:


> It was Disney telling me that my room was not ready.



They were early.



franandaj said:


> Eight minutes after we got to the bus stop, a bus arrived and we were on our way!



That was quick.



franandaj said:


> It was the Pixar short film festival. Even though they were all movies that we had all seen before, it was fun to see them in 4D (the theater did fun things that fit with the films).



That sounds really neat.



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)



05:30



franandaj said:


> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!



Somebody ordered soda and ended up with a bucket of it.




franandaj said:


> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)



Biscuits.



franandaj said:


> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)



Walk.



franandaj said:


> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?



Right in front of the stage.



franandaj said:


> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



Napkin



franandaj said:


> Catch up at your leisure, this TR is moving very slowly.



At the moment that is a good job, too.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

I've made the CARDINAL mistake of wandering in this thread BEFORE lunch.  Now I'm hungry.  Someone pass the ketchup and forks from Whispering Canyons.  

Free and Easy at Epcot with lots of stops on your way to the food booths?  I'm with Fran on that one.

Loving arrival day!


----------



## dizneeat

*Okay, caught up again. 
Your experiences when it comes to sticking to a plan REALLY reminds me of travelling with my students. There is always one who has to stop for everything. 

And you still had a very busy day at Epcot. And reading along I was like ...... why didn't I think of that - just the right thing to do when thinking back to answering your questions. 

I love that photo of the "fire breatheing" dragon in China. We were not allowed to take a full shot when we were on the tour as there were several CMs looking after the plants while we were there. They must not be photographed (well, at least, that is what we were told.

Okay, now on to the next quiz:*


1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)

5.30

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!

One of the guys asked for ketchup and ended up with more than he could eat and was later chosen to ride around the restaurant on a wooden horse

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)

Straws?

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)

Boat

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?

Front row to the stage

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?

Well since you said theatre, I guess you are at the dinner show, so, since you are all musical pros I say they left you a "washboard" (don't know the correct name of it) to play along!


----------



## juniorbugman

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
6:05

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
Selfie Jim was taking a group photo and all the servers run over to get in it and they took the camera and took the photo as well with lots of noise & cheering and they made you wear your napkins on your heads as bandanas
3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
Cloth napkin 

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
Boat then internal bus

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
Last row centre to the stage

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?
Another cloth napkin - you want to wear them as bandana's on your heads.
Judy


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> 2nd biggest in the world, toots! (after Russia)



Well.  You learn something every day!



pkondz said:


> Sounds like a good system.



It works for us most of the time.



pkondz said:


> I can see how that can get to someone... oh, I do see.



I can be much more flexible than Fran sometimes.



pkondz said:


> Squirrel!



That's exactly what it was like!



pkondz said:


> Did the same with Kay.
> "Okay, we're going to do this, this, this, this and then that."
> "Can we stop and do this instead?"
> "Sure."



The only thing that I didn't budge on was ADRs, you know the whole $10pp no show fee.



pkondz said:


> So it was educational for him.



Yes, I guess you could say that.



pkondz said:


> Oh, Beverly. What would we do without you?



Actually it wasn't Beverly that caused those looks, or maybe it was. Jim liked Beverly, but they had seen the video on the DME on the way there so they knew that there was something I would try to get them to drink that wasn't so good. Being from South America, Alberto had actually had some of those beverages before.



pkondz said:


> Love that pic!



Thanks!    That was one of our better magic shots.



pkondz said:


> It's a bevy.



Well, now I have conflicting opinions, someone else said it was a snack almost like a smoothie.  Either way, that question won't come up again.  I don't think we had any more "on the go" beverages like that.



pkondz said:


> What does he do with all those?!?



I think he was posting the better ones to FB.  He didn't take any pictures of "things".  He said he could remember it all up here (pointing to head).



pkondz said:


> You're right. That's a pretty good yardstick right there.



He even said they made the queso just like he did.



pkondz said:


> Impressive! And doesn't seem possible.



If I hadn't seen her do it with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it!



pkondz said:


> Whoops! No magic for you!



I was fretting for him that the bags were not already in the room, he wondered why I thought they would be there, and then he remembered the luggage tags.  Oh well.



pkondz said:


> Awwww... Been a long day.



This is a common shot of the room for Fran.



pkondz said:


> 1. I think you slept in. 6:30
> 2. Alberto got up to run with the kids, Jim thought he was leaving and jumped up after him. While Alberto was just having fun, Jim was chasing him all over the restaurant, totally confused.
> 3. Menu
> 4. Boat
> 5. Right up against the stage.
> 6. Napkin



Recorded.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am all caught up.



That was fast!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is what I call a result.



Now lets see if we can pull it off again!



dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks really nice.



It was a pleasant and light dinner that worked out well for us.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that both of you got through this without too much trouble.



Well Fran did.  I had to postpone mine because I got another upper respiratory bug, so now end of July.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Not good.
> 
> What a pain.



I don't know what it is with the first few days of my trips, it seems that I can't sleep at first, but finally it sort of works itself out.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you felt unwell.



At least I know.  Sugar and coffee don't mix for me.  I have been very careful since then and had no problems.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you still got to ride.



Me too!



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that the right was so uncomfortable and that it was lacking the wow factor.



I'm glad I did it, but Universal's rides just don't seem to have the same appeal for me as Disney's.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think that is the biggest donut I have ever seen.



I'm pretty sure it was the biggest I'd ever seen too!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I could not have resisted as I am a massive Big Bang Theory fan.



That's why I purchased it as soon as I saw it at the Star Trek Convention however, many years back that was!  I wore it on the Mississippi River Cruise.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks like a very civilized way to spend the afternoon. I loved all the photos from the hotel.



It was very pleasant, and unfortunately the only pool time that I had for this trip.  I need to change that in October.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I feel queasy just reading this and looking at the photo.



It is pretty jarring.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks delicious.



Omigosh!  It was so good!  I can't wait to go back to another Del Frisco's and have it again!



dolphingirl47 said:


> They were early.



Well, I did tell them that we would be checking in at 6:30AM since that's when Jim and Alberto would get there.  Unfortunately they did not have a spare room laying around.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That was quick.



It was one of our better wait times.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds really neat.



It was a nice break, to sit in air conditioning was pretty welcome at that point, it was a hot week in Orlando, at least the first part was.



dolphingirl47 said:


> 05:30
> 
> Somebody ordered soda and ended up with a bucket of it.
> 
> Biscuits.
> 
> Walk.
> 
> Right in front of the stage.
> 
> Napkin



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Ooops!  I almost missed this one, but I knew that you had replied so I went back and found it!



Pinkocto said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 5:38am
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> Alberto was made to deliver the next table a tray of ketchup.
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> Leftovers?
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> By boat
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> On the main floor in the back
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?
> 
> A napkin



Recorded.



PrincessInOz said:


> I've made the CARDINAL mistake of wandering in this thread BEFORE lunch. Now I'm hungry. Someone pass the ketchup and forks from Whispering Canyons.



Yeah, don't do that!  Every day is filled with food.  It seems that my chapters are coming out to showcase a full day, so you have at least two meals if not three!



PrincessInOz said:


> Free and Easy at Epcot with lots of stops on your way to the food booths? I'm with Fran on that one.



She didn't know what was making her cranky other than she was hungry and we were not doing anything about it to get her some food!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Loving arrival day!



Thanks!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It works for us most of the time.



I like how you put "most of the time" it's those other times that test a marriage, no?



franandaj said:


> I can be much more flexible than Fran sometimes.



Yoga?







franandaj said:


> The only thing that I didn't budge on was ADRs, you know the whole $10pp no show fee.



Me too. But more because I knew that if we didn't, it might be tough to get in somewhere else. Besides, I let Kay pick where to eat (with my recommendations) and she was looking forward to them.



franandaj said:


> Actually it wasn't Beverly that caused those looks, or maybe it was. Jim liked Beverly, but they had seen the video on the DME on the way there so they knew that there was something I would try to get them to drink that wasn't so good. Being from South America, Alberto had actually had some of those beverages before.



Huh. I was so sure it had to be.



franandaj said:


> Well, now I have conflicting opinions, someone else said it was a snack almost like a smoothie. Either way, that question won't come up again. I don't think we had any more "on the go" beverages like that.



That someone else? They were wrong.
Just saying.








franandaj said:


> He said he could remember it all up here (pointing to head).



He's a better man than me!
I have to take notes and photos otherwise..... poof.



franandaj said:


> He even said they made the queso just like he did.



Not bad!



franandaj said:


> This is a common shot of the room for Fran.


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks for going back for my answers 

What are your dates for October? I need to make sure I get over and see you and Fran.


----------



## DnA2010

Crazy busy weekend, just popping on to see if I've missed getting in on the next round of questions- will get caught up tonight


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Those of you who travel with children or families or even other large groups are most likely used to this concept. I was not.



Lol.  Why yes, I am familiar with this concept.  



franandaj said:


> But what I’m getting at is the reason that Fran was ready to bite off someone’s head in the previous update was because Jim kept stopping.



Oops.  Introduction to that concept can be stressful.  Best done gradually.



franandaj said:


>



Phineas & Ferb!  Woot!



franandaj said:


> We didn't need one as it was a walk on, but we all made our Mickey heads light up anyways. It was the Pixar short film festival.



I never would've guessed that one - I didn't even know it existed as an option!



franandaj said:


> But since no one on this TR guessed Margarita, I guess it’s a beverage and not a snack.



Yup.  But maybe a Guinness.  Because there's a sandwich in every beer, y'know.  Guinness is a nice chewy beer.  But strangely enough, I didn't guess that, either.  You don't seem like the Guinness type, at least, not as your chosen Epcot snack.



franandaj said:


> Next Round
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



1.  7:30
2.  Fran gets accidentally whacked in the head with a bottle of ketchup, wielded by Jim. 
3.  Lots of napkins
4.  Boat
5.  On the stage?
6.  A stuffed animal

I'll be surprised if I get *any* points out of this round!!!  (Pity points, maybe?)


----------



## happymommy

Hi, Allison!  

I love your trip reports so much!  

Thanks so much for sharing.  It amazes me all the cool trips you two go on.  I love going to Disney (duh, who in their right mind doesn't?).  Never been to DL but will someday (I'm in Maryland so WDW is just so easy to get to).


----------



## jedijill

I'm playing catch up again!  

Jill in CO


----------



## skier_pete

Ahhh...I totally get the touring styles thing. We've taken friends to Disney once, but I am mostly against the idea. We have the way we like to tour, and that's the way we do it. If we ever go with friends in the future - it would be mostly a "we'll meet you here" thing. 

Well, actually we've taken my mom and MIL and that has been mostly painless. (OK - MIL was NOT happy with touring style.) I've mellowed over multiple trips, but I still go pretty hard core from rope drop until around noon-time. After that I mellow a lot, though mellow is all relative. Let's just say I'm not a "meander" guy. Though food and wine is the exception to that!

We've liked San Angel Inn when we've gone. What I like is it's not typically "dumbed down" Mexican food. However, I think a lot of people prefer their foreign food dumbed down - so it gets bad reviews. The atmosphere is top-notch too.  However, I now can't go back for at least 4 years. I realized a while ago I've eaten there four times: once in the 80s, 90s, 00s, and 10s. So now can't go back until the Roarin' 20s.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Caught up on your latest update from your WDW trip. I enjoyed reading your trip report at Epcot where you were able to get great photos of the Disney character topiaries. Your dark ride photos are getting better and better every time you use that lens. The meal at San Angel Inn looked appetizing. I will have to try that place one day. Nice to see that you were able to watch Illuminations that night. Very nice update.


----------



## rentayenta

Heavens I am so sorry I got behind. I had that gum graph surgery and have been in pain, more pain when I try to focus. I am bruised down the side of my face so thank goodness I have a little tan going on.  I'll be back to comment.......


----------



## rentayenta

I am such a crappy fiend for not playing but it's super fun to read along.  I enjoy everyone's competition.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I am such a crappy fiend for not playing...



She's devilish and a friend. Good to know! Rentayenta must be a whole lot of fun. Insert wink.

_______________________________________________

Catching up. Well trying to....

The best read, as usual!


----------



## jedijill

lisaviolet said:


> She's devilish and a friend. Good to know! Rentayenta must be a whole lot of fun. Insert wink.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Catching up. Well trying to....
> 
> The best read, as usual!




I can vouch for that!

Jill in CO


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay my answers -

1. Too early! Way too early! Note: anything before 10 while on vacation gets that vote.
2. Sorry, I got a headache just thinking about that establishment. Laughing. Loudly. No points for moi!
3. A bottle of ketchup, not because any of you are fiends or felons but because someone was hiding it and forgot?!? Trying to save it from shenanigans of the lovely establishment and actually use it. Can you tell how much I love this place? And I'm fun, I swear. Although I sound very bitter.
4. Boat.
5. Front row near the piano player. Because you are such an organized gal with bookings?! Early booking. Take off points if there is something in this TR that shows me it is not long planned.
6. Serviettes. Wink. In honour of the your questions about Winnipeg, Montreal and Vancouver of course!


----------



## lisaviolet

Gasped, well swore too , when I saw this one.

Holy crap!!!

What a flippin' gorgeous picture Alison!

(And I tried to do the short paste with it and it just kept going to your photobucket. I gave up!)


----------



## Pinkocto

lisaviolet said:


> She's devilish and a friend. Good to know! Rentayenta must be a whole lot of fun. Insert wink.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Catching up. Well trying to....
> 
> The best read, as usual!



She sure is!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Heavens I am so sorry I got behind. I had that gum graph surgery and have been in pain, more pain when I try to focus. I am bruised down the side of my face so thank goodness I have a little tan going on.  I'll be back to comment.......



That sounds beyond painful, hope you're doing ok


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Oh Allison, I love this picture.  Brought a little tear to my eye.  You both look happy and well.  Don't see Fran smile often.


----------



## EJ4Disney

Loved the update.  Yes, it is somewhat difficult touring with newbies.  But good for you for realizing it and going at their speed.  You and Fran look so happy - I love it.

Ok, even though I am at the "bottom" of the scoring, I am going to keep trying!! 

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *5:15 am*
2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* Alberto was scared of all the craziness and finally joined in and everybody loved him.*

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *The napkins*

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *scootered there*

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front and center*

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *the skillet*


----------



## DnA2010

Just popping on to get some answers in!

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points) 5:55am

2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough! In the excitement of all the craziness going on, Jim knocked over one of those massive jars/glasses of pop (I really hope I'm thinking of the right restaurant) as sometimes a pop in the morning just works, and a river fall of pop hit the table and partially showered you and Fran!

3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) Leftover meat!

4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) My lack of WDW site knowledge is hitting, however most people have answered boat- I think I saw a hint, so I am going to say walked/scootered

5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? Centre, basically front

6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? Leftovers! Yum! Meat!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That sounds beyond painful, hope you're doing ok



Thanks lady.  I look like crap but feel a little better. Still swollen which stinks. How's the move process going?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thanks lady.  I look like crap but feel a little better. Still swollen which stinks. How's the move process going?



I can't imagine.  I'm glad you're feeling a little better.  Were you able to take time off work?  

Move process is going really well, I had an offer accepted on a house and getting it inspected on Friday.  Lots of change happening and I think I'm dealing with it pretty well.


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> Okay, caught up again.
> Your experiences when it comes to sticking to a plan REALLY reminds me of travelling with my students. There is always one who has to stop for everything.



As much as I enjoyed this trip with them, I am looking forward to our October trip and a return to carefree touring.



dizneeat said:


> And you still had a very busy day at Epcot. And reading along I was like ...... why didn't I think of that - just the right thing to do when thinking back to answering your questions.







dizneeat said:


> I love that photo of the "fire breatheing" dragon in China. We were not allowed to take a full shot when we were on the tour as there were several CMs looking after the plants while we were there. They must not be photographed (well, at least, that is what we were told.



That's interesting.  At first I was wondering why, but then I realized that World Showcase doesn't open until 11AM.



dizneeat said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 
> 5.30
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> 
> One of the guys asked for ketchup and ended up with more than he could eat and was later chosen to ride around the restaurant on a wooden horse
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> 
> Straws?
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> 
> Boat
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> 
> Front row to the stage
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?
> 
> Well since you said theatre, I guess you are at the dinner show, so, since you are all musical pros I say they left you a "washboard" (don't know the correct name of it) to play along!



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)
> 6:05
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!
> Selfie Jim was taking a group photo and all the servers run over to get in it and they took the camera and took the photo as well with lots of noise & cheering and they made you wear your napkins on your heads as bandanas
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)
> Cloth napkin
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)
> Boat then internal bus
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?
> Last row centre to the stage
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?
> Another cloth napkin - you want to wear them as bandana's on your heads.
> Judy



Recorded.



pkondz said:


> I like how you put "most of the time" it's those other times that test a marriage, no?



Well not quite that bad.



pkondz said:


> Yoga?



She did tell me that she found something called "sitting yoga".



pkondz said:


> Me too. But more because I knew that if we didn't, it might be tough to get in somewhere else. Besides, I let Kay pick where to eat (with my recommendations) and she was looking forward to them.



At the bold, so was I!



pkondz said:


> That someone else? They were wrong.
> Just saying.



Well, Andy was one of them....and several others.



pkondz said:


> He's a better man than me!
> I have to take notes and photos otherwise..... poof.



I bet he's forgotten it all by now.



Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for going back for my answers
> 
> What are your dates for October? I need to make sure I get over and see you and Fran.



We are there October 18-28.  So far I only have plans for the night of the 19th and the 25th, plus a couple other ADRs.



DnA2010 said:


> Crazy busy weekend, just popping on to see if I've missed getting in on the next round of questions- will get caught up tonight



Nope.  You're good!    There are a few more people I want to give the chance to get answers in.  Maybe an update on Friday.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> We are there October 18-28.  So far I only have plans for the night of the 19th and the 25th, plus a couple other ADRs.



Thanks, I've got your dates in the phone.  I also have two friends coming the 23rd-28th so that will be a busy and fun couple weeks.


----------



## ajf1007

Well it's been sooooo long since I've been on the boards.  Life has been crazy but I'm so glad I was able to get caught up on this TR!  I love your TR's so when I logged in and saw this one and saw I wasn't too too far behind, I settled in to read!  It's been a great TR too!  I've never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge so that was exciting to see!  I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Lol. Why yes, I am familiar with this concept.
> 
> Oops. Introduction to that concept can be stressful. Best done gradually.



Yeah, we sort of learned that....



irene_dsc said:


> I never would've guessed that one - I didn't even know it existed as an option!



I didn't either, until we started looking at options.  It was a nice easy one that I knew Fran would come along with!



irene_dsc said:


> Yup. But maybe a Guinness. Because there's a sandwich in every beer, y'know. Guinness is a nice chewy beer. But strangely enough, I didn't guess that, either. You don't seem like the Guinness type, at least, not as your chosen Epcot snack.



Actually I do like Guinness, pretty much prefer a Black and Tan, but on occasion enjoy a good Guinness



irene_dsc said:


> 1. 7:30
> 2. Fran gets accidentally whacked in the head with a bottle of ketchup, wielded by Jim.
> 3. Lots of napkins
> 4. Boat
> 5. On the stage?
> 6. A stuffed animal
> 
> I'll be surprised if I get *any* points out of this round!!! (Pity points, maybe?)



Recorded.



happymommy said:


> Hi, Allison!
> 
> I love your trip reports so much!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.  It amazes me all the cool trips you two go on.  I love going to Disney (duh, who in their right mind doesn't?).  Never been to DL but will someday (I'm in Maryland so WDW is just so easy to get to).



   I'm glad you have been enjoying my TRs!  And thank you for coming out of lurkdom!



jedijill said:


> I'm playing catch up again!
> 
> Jill in CO



I do know the feeling!  Glad you are almost there!



********** said:


> Ahhh...I totally get the touring styles thing. We've taken friends to Disney once, but I am mostly against the idea. We have the way we like to tour, and that's the way we do it. If we ever go with friends in the future - it would be mostly a "we'll meet you here" thing.



Yeah, I have another set of friends that like WDW, we had talked about going with them, and it would be a lot like that with them since they have been 4-5 times on their own. For the most part, I see us going mostly on our own and meeting up with folks that I've met here on the DIS. At least that is how the October trip seems to be playing out.



********** said:


> Well, actually we've taken my mom and MIL and that has been mostly painless. (OK - MIL was NOT happy with touring style.) I've mellowed over multiple trips, but I still go pretty hard core from rope drop until around noon-time. After that I mellow a lot, though mellow is all relative. Let's just say I'm not a "meander" guy. Though food and wine is the exception to that!



We may take my parents again, but it may be a while with the Alaska trip coming up. My planning seems to boggle their minds, but hopefully they will appreciate that we're not just sitting around asking, "What do you want to do next?"



********** said:


> We've liked San Angel Inn when we've gone. What I like is it's not typically "dumbed down" Mexican food. However, I think a lot of people prefer their foreign food dumbed down - so it gets bad reviews. The atmosphere is top-notch too. However, I now can't go back for at least 4 years. I realized a while ago I've eaten there four times: once in the 80s, 90s, 00s, and 10s. So now can't go back until the Roarin' 20s.



Yes, I think that's the problem Skipper Canteen is facing and why Morocco's restaurant is able to be done as a walk up. People are afraid of food they don't know.  I wouldn't wait that long to go back. Also how do you know the 2020's will be roarin'?  I'm not sure the 1990's were very "Gay", although you could argue the 20-teens were!



mvf-m11c said:


> Caught up on your latest update from your WDW trip. I enjoyed reading your trip report at Epcot where you were able to get great photos of the Disney character topiaries. Your dark ride photos are getting better and better every time you use that lens. The meal at San Angel Inn looked appetizing. I will have to try that place one day. Nice to see that you were able to watch Illuminations that night. Very nice update.



Thank you Bret, the lens did good today, but not so much on later days. It was a fun day, glad you enjoyed the update.



rentayenta said:


> Heavens I am so sorry I got behind. I had that gum graph surgery and have been in pain, more pain when I try to focus. I am bruised down the side of my face so thank goodness I have a little tan going on.  I'll be back to comment.......



Sorry you had to go through that surgery and pain. Don't worry, I'm moving very slowly here.



rentayenta said:


> I am such a crappy fiend for not playing but it's super fun to read along.  I enjoy everyone's competition.



Don't worry about it. You can choose when to play, and don't have to do every round. You are not crappy, but let's think about how fiendish you are!


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> She's devilish and a friend. Good to know! Rentayenta must be a whole lot of fun. Insert wink.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Catching up. Well trying to....
> 
> The best read, as usual!



   I haven't seen you around for a while.  Missed you!



jedijill said:


> I can vouch for that!
> 
> Jill in CO



Me too!



lisaviolet said:


> Okay my answers -
> 
> 1. Too early! Way too early! Note: anything before 10 while on vacation gets that vote.
> 2. Sorry, I got a headache just thinking about that establishment. Laughing. Loudly. No points for moi!
> 3. A bottle of ketchup, not because any of you are fiends or felons but because someone was hiding it and forgot?!? Trying to save it from shenanigans of the lovely establishment and actually use it. Can you tell how much I love this place? And I'm fun, I swear. Although I sound very bitter.
> 4. Boat.
> 5. Front row near the piano player. Because you are such an organized gal with bookings?! Early booking. Take off points if there is something in this TR that shows me it is not long planned.
> 6. Serviettes. Wink. In honour of the your questions about Winnipeg, Montreal and Vancouver of course!



Recorded.



lisaviolet said:


> Gasped, well swore too , when I saw this one.
> 
> Holy crap!!!
> 
> What a flippin' gorgeous picture Alison!
> 
> (And I tried to do the short paste with it and it just kept going to your photobucket. I gave up!)



Thanks!  I didn't really even notice at the time, I was just taking a picture of my drink, but it does have some nice lighting and such.



Pinkocto said:


> She sure is!







wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Oh Allison, I love this picture. Brought a little tear to my eye. You both look happy and well. Don't see Fran smile often.



  Thanks, she actually smiled quite a big on this trip!



EJ4Disney said:


> Loved the update. Yes, it is somewhat difficult touring with newbies. But good for you for realizing it and going at their speed. You and Fran look so happy - I love it.



Thanks!  This was a very good trip and she did have a lot of smiles on her face!



EJ4Disney said:


> Ok, even though I am at the "bottom" of the scoring, I am going to keep trying!!
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *5:15 am*
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* Alberto was scared of all the craziness and finally joined in and everybody loved him.*
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *The napkins*
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *scootered there*
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front and center*
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *the skillet*



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Just popping on to get some answers in!
> 
> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points) 5:55am
> 
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough! In the excitement of all the craziness going on, Jim knocked over one of those massive jars/glasses of pop (I really hope I'm thinking of the right restaurant) as sometimes a pop in the morning just works, and a river fall of pop hit the table and partially showered you and Fran!
> 
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) Leftover meat!
> 
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) My lack of WDW site knowledge is hitting, however most people have answered boat- I think I saw a hint, so I am going to say walked/scootered
> 
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? Centre, basically front
> 
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? Leftovers! Yum! Meat!



Recorded.



Pinkocto said:


> Thanks, I've got your dates in the phone.  I also have two friends coming the 23rd-28th so that will be a busy and fun couple weeks.



So far I already have three meets practically solidified, and I believe two more on the horizon, so October will be quite the meet filled trip!



ajf1007 said:


> Well it's been sooooo long since I've been on the boards.  Life has been crazy but I'm so glad I was able to get caught up on this TR!  I love your TR's so when I logged in and saw this one and saw I wasn't too too far behind, I settled in to read!  It's been a great TR too!  I've never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge so that was exciting to see!  I can't wait for the next update!



   So glad to see you back here!  Last time you dropped in I know there were lots of things going on in your life.  I hope things have calmed down and you can spend some more time using up your points for trips to Disney!


----------



## franandaj

OK folks!  Here it is!  Your approximately 24 hours notice before the next update!   It will probably take place on Friday afternoon or evening, so if you haven't got your answers in now, get a move on!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> She did tell me that she found something called "sitting yoga".



When she finds "lying down yoga with a bag of chips" let me know.



franandaj said:


> Well, Andy was one of them....and several others.



Proves my point (considering the source.)



franandaj said:


> I bet he's forgotten it all by now.



Forgotten what?


----------



## rentayenta

Fiendish!


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison,

Here are my answers...
I am sure they are wrong but hey, I am here to enjoy!

1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *7:15 am*
2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* both guys ordered ketchup*
3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *The napkins*
4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *Bus to Magic Kingdom, Ferry to Fort Wilderness*
5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front and right*
6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *the menu*


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> You see he often takes neophytes to Disneyland.



I've done this once and it is very difficult trying to fit everything in!  Agh, can't imagine doing this for WDW!  Kudos to you.  Thank God my DM is very easy going and laid back (well, as far as touring parks go) and will just follow along and do what I say.



franandaj said:


> Alberto seemed to take everything much harder than Jim!



LOL his faces!  He's so animated!



franandaj said:


>




These are cute little guys.



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


>



I've literally NEVER seen this before and they managed to find it of course



franandaj said:


>



Love Jim's stance.



franandaj said:


> On another TR, it was put as a question for a snack, and everyone seemed to guess Margarita. But since no one on this TR guessed Margarita, I guess it’s a beverage and not a snack.



Agh!  This was my next guess 



franandaj said:


> Alberto took probably to 50-100 selfies every day



Just wondering, does he have Instagram or Snapchat??  He could be taking all those selfies to post to those social media sites (snapchat is used where people take LOTS of selfies.)



franandaj said:


>



Oh my.



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? (10 points)




6:15am




franandaj said:


> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!



Jim asked for Ketchup! 




franandaj said:


> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)



The flip card they give you if you want to play along with the antics?




franandaj said:


> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points)



Boat.



franandaj said:


> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?




The front!



franandaj said:


> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us?



Ooh that's tough.  Milkshakes??


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> When she finds "lying down yoga with a bag of chips" let me know.



I'll be sure to let you know.



pkondz said:


> Proves my point (considering the source.)







pkondz said:


> Forgotten what?







rentayenta said:


> Fiendish!



You're the one who said it!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison,
> 
> Here are my answers...
> I am sure they are wrong but hey, I am here to enjoy!



That's part of the fun!  Unless you were there you won't really know the answers.  If I didn't have pictures of half of this I could be making it all up!



dgbg100106 said:


> 1. What time do I wake up in the morning? *7:15 am*
> 2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café. What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points)* both guys ordered ketchup*
> 3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points) *The napkins*
> 4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness. How do we get there? (10 points) *Bus to Magic Kingdom, Ferry to Fort Wilderness*
> 5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater? *Front and right*
> 6. In keeping with today’s themes, what leaves this restaurant with us? *the menu*



Recorded.



Leshaface said:


> I've done this once and it is very difficult trying to fit everything in! Agh, can't imagine doing this for WDW! Kudos to you. Thank God my DM is very easy going and laid back (well, as far as touring parks go) and will just follow along and do what I say.



Well the good thing about doing it a WDW is you KNOW you will never get through everything.  Disneyland is small enough to give you false hope that you might be able to do just about everything.



Leshaface said:


> LOL his faces! He's so animated!



I know!  Isn't it hilarious!



Leshaface said:


> I've literally NEVER seen this before and they managed to find it of course



What I thought was funny was that they each made their figment resemble what they perceive themselves to look like!  



Leshaface said:


> Love Jim's stance.



He asked what to do, and the PP photographer told him that we could look smug and proud of himself.



Leshaface said:


> Agh! This was my next guess



Well you know us!



Leshaface said:


> Just wondering, does he have Instagram or Snapchat?? He could be taking all those selfies to post to those social media sites (snapchat is used where people take LOTS of selfies.)



I don't think so, but I think he put a lot of them up on FB.



Leshaface said:


> 6:15am
> 
> Jim asked for Ketchup!
> 
> The flip card they give you if you want to play along with the antics?
> 
> Boat.
> 
> The front!
> 
> Ooh that's tough. Milkshakes??



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Day 4 

_We never laughed so much..._

I was up around 5:30AM and the tub was calling so I couldn't resist. 

Because it was Saturday, and that’s a pretty busy day for the parks, I had us sitting out for the day and resting. All we had to do today was breakfast and dinner, plus I had set up a long overdue DISmeet during the day. After the tub I wrote up some of the TR on my phone and finally got dressed. I unpacked the rest of the suitcases and started to wake everyone up for breakfast.

Breakfast today was at 9AM at Whispering Canyon.  We were looking forward to what was to come. Now I have a question here.  On the contest where I asked “What comes home with us?” Quite a few people said, “a skillet.”  What is up with that?  I’ve heard various stories about the antics at Whispering Canyon, but I’ve never heard of anyone leaving with a skillet.  Have I missed something?  Bonus points if you can explain it to me.


I had a slight inkling for a title for this TR after our first day with Jim and Alberto, but at breakfast it was totally confirmed. As soon as we checked in and they told us to have a seat, Jim and Alberto began to play with the Lincoln Logs. It was at that point I knew the title of the TR.





We were seated almost immediately and our waiter was fairly reserved but that didn't affect our experience there. Menu. 













I love that at many WDW restaurants they just give you a pot of coffee so that you are not constantly hunting down your server for a refill!  It also gets them a much better tip!





Fran got the Buttermilk Pancakes and we split them. 





Jim got the Banana Bread French Toast with Bananas Foster sauce. 





Alberto got the healthy omelet.





I ordered the Eggs Benedict. 





When breakfast arrived, my heart sank. I realized that I wanted ketchup to go with my home fries. I had heard stories of what happens when you ask for ketchup and knew that I didn't want to do it. Just as I was expressing this to our party, a table in our half of the restaurant asked for ketchup. Fran saw an opportunity and told me that she would go get a bottle for me. She got up and walked over to the table and grabbed a bottle. As she was skulking away, the server yelled, "Thief!!!!"

"Thief!!!!  We have a Ketchup thief!!"

Just as Fran was sitting down a CM dressed in a ketchup bottle suit was making his way to their table. Instead he turned around and came to our table with a portable jail cell, and promptly put Fran in ketchup jail.  We were all laughing so hard it was difficult to stay steady enough to take clear pictures.













All the while the ketchup bottles came pouring in. Any table that had a bottle of ketchup gave it to us. There were little kids about three and four years old bringing ketchup to the table as well as the adults from the last table who were bringing them by the armload!  





















When all the ruckus was done our server came by and told us, "You're part of the ketchup network now. You need to give this to the next table who asks for ketchup."

It was quite a while before anyone else asked for ketchup, but we finally unloaded it on another unsuspecting table.

Later they gave all the kids Hobby Horses and they did the parade around the restaurant, it was cute. 

We were stuffed and decided to head back to the room. 





It was then that we found out what had left the restaurant with us.





It turns out that the ketchup followed us to our Bungalow, and then when we split up Jim and Alberto took the ketchup.  Jim told me that somehow it made it into his suitcase. Fran’s birthday was the day after we returned from the trip and Jim gifted her with a pretty little gift bag, holding the ketchup.

I had planned a DISmeet for around 11AM and Fran wanted a nap. Jim and Alberto planned to go down to the pool. 

After a few texts I found out my friend had overslept and was running late. Jim and Alberto decided to take a nap before going down to the pool. So I got my computer out and decided to get caught up on things. I downloaded my pictures from both cameras and checked various places online and realized there were only a handful of short responses on my last TR, so I answered those real quick and since I was already two updates ahead in writing, I posted one, and then worked on finishing that TR.

A couple hours went by and the villa was eerily quiet. Everyone laid down around 11AM and at 1PM, Dana and I started texting. They were at the TTC and had to catch a couple of boats to get to the VWL.  It was close to 2PM when I went down and met them at the dock.

They came up to our room and I woke Fran up. We chatted for a couple hours and even took the obligatory photos. Dana and I have been talking on the boards since 2010, maybe 2009. I've seen her go through three jobs, possibly as many relationships, pastry school, the college program and now she is a pastry chef at BoG! It was so great to finally meet her and her fiance Matt.

















Jim finally woke up and joined the conversation and at the tail end Alberto came out too. 

At 4:30 we had to leave for the Hoop de doo revue. Now many of you know there are multiple ways to get from the Wilderness Lodge to Ft. Wilderness, there is the boat, and there is the bus. 

Most of you guessed boat, and I am going to share a little tidbit of information that you may not know, and if you ever are traveling to WDW with folks in mobility assistance devices you will find this hint handy.  Not all the boats on Bay Lake and the Seven Seas Lagoon are Handicapped Accessible.  We learned this the hard way in 2013 when we were staying at the VWL.  We tried to catch a boat to MK so that we could ride the monorail to the GF for 1900 Park Fare.  When the boat arrived, the captain informed us that his boat was not accessible and that there would not be an accessible boat until 11:40 or 12 noon.  Since then, we have not bothered with the boats to the MK resorts.

So that left us two options, bus or walking. We had decided to walk over to Ft. Wilderness as I'd heard about a trail from @Pinkocto.  I figured that since I was going to be pigging out on fried chicken and ribs, a little exercise wouldn't hurt. The Concierge said that it was less than 3/4 mile to get there and I could do that without wearing out my bad foot. Besides giving the kids a little exercise on the way might get them to sleep more, any parent knows that, right?













We started off playing the lizard game. I think we saw 15 on the whole trip. We spotted squirrels too!





When we were almost there we saw that someone had made (what I thought was) a heart out of pinecones on the forest floor. 













Alberto saw this as a challenge to his artistic self and began to supplement it with glee.





Then he finished his masterpiece. 





We also saw this on our way.






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Pretty soon we were at Ft. Wilderness and we had a couple minutes to kill before it was time to check in for dinner.  

























We checked out the mercantile.













Then we came back to Check in. 





We got a picture and then waited quite a while to be seated. 









We were seated in the front row. Directly front and center.





The cornbread and salad were waiting for us on the table when we sat down.  Both were really delicious, and I don’t normally say that about green salad.





Jim and Alberto were total hams eating up the attention of the performers. 









My starting plate.





We were entertained by a banjo player and ragtime pianist.





Around the time we were finishing up our salad, the performers made their way into the hall.





They came onstage and sang an introductory number, and then took a break while we were served our dinner.





First was the Fried Chicken.





Then the ribs.





Beans





Yummy corn!





Mashed Potatoes





My plate, everything was sooo good!





Once the meals were served and everyone was happily eating they resumed the show.











*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

At one point they were doing the hokey pokey and Claire De Lune was lifting up her skirt.  Jim was taking pictures just "because" but the boyfriend type totally got jealous and shamed Jim, it was hilarious! 









Then at another point, one of the performers was doing something up close and personal and Alberto stuck out his tongue at him. The look on his face was priceless!  During one number they went out into the audience and got everyone in the room to twirl their napkins over their heads.





It was a very fun and interactive show.  Then they served us strawberry shortcake.  









I could have eaten this whole piece by myself! 





But the other people at the table wanted some too, so this is what we all got.





For the finale, they got audience members up on stage and dressed them up.













At the end they gave us washboards to play along.





Eventually the funny guy saw me taking Jim’s picture. For each shot he posed differently.





















When Jim realized what he was doing he put the washboard in front of him and it was too funny!  Of course that was the one picture that I didn’t get!


Then they put on their coats and sang their way off stage and out of the hall.













All in all it was a fun show. 

Corny? 

Yes. 

But if you know that's what you're in for and just go with it, you can have a lot of fun. The food was fantastic!  Oh yeah, what came home with us?  For those of you who know Fran, whenever we go to an “All you care to eat” establishment, she puts a resealable baggie in her pocket.  Everyone liked the ribs so much we asked for a second bucket. However, our eyes were bigger than our stomachs and after eating two or three of them, we were stuffed, so Fran put them in her baggie and into her pocket.  We also couldn’t finish all the cornbread either.  Bonus points if you guessed that one.

We took the bus home, and had to wait for the second one, as the first bus already had two wheelchairs in line in front of us.  I’m pretty sure we just all went to bed with our bellies full and tuckered out from all the laughing we did. However, I probably took a bath since I was in a place where water was plentiful.


Answers from Last Round


1. What time do I wake up on this morning? (10 points for exact time or within 10 minutes, 5 points for within half an hour, 2 points for within the hour)

Answer: 5:30AM


2. Breakfast tomorrow is at Whispering Canyon Café.  What do you think happened to make the meal memorable? (10 points) Creativity points may be awarded if your story is good enough!

Answer: Fran goes to Ketchup Jail


3. What leaves the restaurant with us? (10 points)

Answer: a spare ketchup bottle


4. Dinner takes place at Ft. Wilderness.  How do we get there? (10 points)

Answer: Walking Path


5. Where are we seated in the dining room/theater?

Answer: Front Row, Center.


6. What leaves this restaurant with us?

Answer: Barbecued Ribs in a resealable baggie.


Responses

Paula Sedley-Burke, 4:45 am, You asked for Ketchup, Jim tried to get them to repeat the reaction wheh this occurs for his camera but could not get the camera to work. Asked them to repeat a third time everybody had lost interest..., The ketchup, Boat, Dining Room, Ketchup,
rndmr, 5AM, horseys in the restaurant, cinnamon buns, boat, Front and Center, strawberry shortcake, 15 points
dnorner233, 6:00 am, The guys got up and danced with the kids, A frying pan, Horse drawn wagon, Front row, center, Silverware, 15 points
Malia78, 4:45 am, Here's my story: someone dropped a piece of silverware (like a knife) and the server called out for everyone else in the restaurant to bring a replacement to your table. So you swarmed by a bunch of other diners and ended up with a huge stack of eating utensils, Skillet, By boat, Main floor by the stage, Strawberry Shortcake to go, 10 points
Captain_Oblivious, 7:00 a.m, Somebody is on their cell phone (Alberto?), and the server slams down the tray and yells, "QUIET EVERYBODY!!! HE'S ON THE PHONE!!!!", The green/red flip card that tells the server if you have a sense of humor or not, By boat from the MK, You're on the first floor of the Hoop-de-Doo Revue, A bandanna, 5 points
DisneyFirefly, 7am, Fran tried to steal ketchup to avoid the scene and got caught and the guy in the ketchup costume came to the table, Ketchup, You guys took a very long walk (escorted part of the way by us!), Front row, BBQ sauce, 30 points
IowaTater, 4:15 am, Jim participates in the hobby horse races, The napkin, Ferry, Lower level, left side of stage, A participation certificate , 5 points
Pinkocto, 5:38am, Alberto was made to deliver the next table a tray of ketchup, Leftovers, By boat, On the main floor in the back, A napkin, 13 points
pkondz, 6:30, Alberto got up to run with the kids, Jim thought he was leaving and jumped up after him. While Alberto was just having fun, Jim was chasing him all over the restaurant, totally confused., Menu, Boat, Right up against the stage, Napkin, 12 points
dolphingirl47, 05:30, Somebody ordered soda and ended up with a bucket of it., Biscuits, Walk, Right in front of the stage, Napkin, 30 points
dizneeat, 5.30, One of the guys asked for ketchup and ended up with more than he could eat and was later chosen to ride around the restaurant on a wooden horse, Straws, Boat, Front row to the stage, Well since you said theatre, I guess you are at the dinner show, so, since you are all musical pros I say they left you a "washboard" (don't know the correct name of it) to play along! , 20 points
juniorbugman, 6:05, Selfie Jim was taking a group photo and all the servers run over to get in it and they took the camera and took the photo as well with lots of noise & cheering and they made you wear your napkins on your heads as bandanas, Cloth napkin, Boat then internal bus, Last row centre to the stage, Another cloth napkin - you want to wear them as bandana's on your heads, 4 points
Irene_dsc, 7:30, Fran gets accidentally whacked in the head with a bottle of ketchup, wielded by Jim, Lots of napkins, Boat, On the stage, A stuffed animal, 0 points
Lisaviolet, Too early! Way too early! Note: anything before 10 while on vacation gets that vote, Sorry, I got a headache just thinking about that establishment. Laughing. Loudly. No points for moi!, A bottle of ketchup, not because any of you are fiends or felons but because someone was hiding it and forgot?!? Trying to save it from shenanigans of the lovely establishment and actually use it. Can you tell how much I love this place? And I'm fun, I swear. Although I sound very bitter., Boat, Front row near the piano player. Because you are such an organized gal with bookings?! Early booking. Take off points if there is something in this TR that shows me it is not long planned., Serviettes. Wink. In honour of the your questions about Winnipeg, Montreal and Vancouver of course!, 20 points
EJ4Disney, 5:15 am, Alberto was scared of all the craziness and finally joined in and everybody loved him., The napkins, scootered there, Front and center, the skillet, 25 points
DnA2010, 5:55am, In the excitement of all the craziness going on, Jim knocked over one of those massive jars/glasses of pop (I really hope I'm thinking of the right restaurant) as sometimes a pop in the morning just works, and a river fall of pop hit the table and partially showered you and Fran!, Leftover meat!, walked/scootered, Centre, basically front, Leftovers! Yum! Meat!
dgbg100106, 7:15 am, both guys ordered ketchup, The napkins, Bus to Magic Kingdom, Ferry to Fort Wilderness, Front and right, the menu, 5 points
Leshaface, 6:15am, Jim asked for Ketchup!, The flip card they give you if you want to play along with the antics?, Boat, The front!, Milkshakes??, 15 points



Creativity Points
Paula Sedley_Burke – 4 points for being first
dhorner233 - 5 points for the horse drawn wagon
Malia78 – 4 points for creative silverware story.
Captain_Oblivious – 4 points for the cell phone story
DisneyFirefly – 9 points for the guy in the ketchup costume (technically the answer I was looking for was “Fran went to ketchup jail”, but this was pretty close!)
pkondz – 4 points for the mayhem story
juniorbugman – 4 points for the crazy camera stealing CMs
Irene_dsc – 4 pity points
DnA2010 – 4 points reluctantly, because I feel sticky just thinking about being covered in pop.

Results

DisneyFirefly – 39 points
DnA2010 – 39 points
dolphingirl47 – 30 points
EJ4Disney - 25 points
dhorner233 – 20 points
dizneeat – 20 points
lisaviolet – 20 points
pkondz – 16 points
rndmr – 15 points
Leshaface – 15 points
Paula Sedley-Burke – 14 points
Malia78 – 14 points
Pinkocto – 13 points
Captain_Oblivious – 9 points
Juniorbugman – 8 points
IowaTater – 5 points
dgbg100106 – 5 points
irene_dsc – 4 points


Overall Results

Malia78 – 100 points
Captain_Oblivious – 98 points
DnA2010 – 91.5 points
pkondz – 90 points
Leshaface – 90 points
juniorbugman – 86 points
rndmr – 83 points
dhorner233- 80 points
dizneeat – 80 points
Paula Sedley-Burke – 72 points
Pinkocto – 63 points
Steppesister – 56 points
dgbg100106 – 49 points
EJ4Disney – 45 points
afwdwfan – 41 points
IowaTater – 40 points
DisneyFirefly – 39 points
irene_dsc – 34 points
dolphingirl47- 30 points
lisaviolet – 20 points
rentayenta – 5 points

Next round of questions:

For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)


----------



## Flossbolna

Isn't the food fabulous? I am so happy you enjoyed it as much as we did, so that is proof that we were not blinded (made tasteless?) by pixie dust when we were there! I can't wait to go back! And the show is pretty funny, too! 

The walking path is really nice, good that you could make good use of it! 

Oh, and the ketchup jail is just amazing! I had no idea they had this and I have eaten there quite a few times!


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounded like a really fun and relaxing day. I had to love about the travelling ketchup. The show sounded like a lot of fun.



franandaj said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)



22 minutes.



franandaj said:


> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)



Spaceship Earth



franandaj said:


> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)



Somebody left the door open triggering an alert on your cellphone.



franandaj said:


> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)



5



franandaj said:


> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)



Ducks



franandaj said:


> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)



2 (Test Track, Living with the Land)

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Isn't the food fabulous? I am so happy you enjoyed it as much as we did, so that is proof that we were not blinded (made tasteless?) by pixie dust when we were there! I can't wait to go back! And the show is pretty funny, too!



Not that I doubted your taste, but you put that question out there as to whether or not the food was really good or not and you were just taken up by the moment.  I can confirm that it was not just pixie dust, the food was really really good.  Everything was so delicious!



Flossbolna said:


> The walking path is really nice, good that you could make good use of it!



It was fun and relaxing to take the path and nice to get out into nature.



Flossbolna said:


> Oh, and the ketchup jail is just amazing! I had no idea they had this and I have eaten there quite a few times!



After they finished with us, the table in the background of her jail pictures, also took pictures with it.  The kids looked like they were having fun.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounded like a really fun and relaxing day. I had to love about the travelling ketchup. The show sounded like a lot of fun.



It was good to have a day just to relax after running around for the past three days.



dolphingirl47 said:


> 22 minutes.
> 
> Spaceship Earth
> 
> Somebody left the door open triggering an alert on your cellphone.
> 
> 5
> 
> Ducks
> 
> 2 (Test Track, Living with the Land)



Recorded.


----------



## orangecats2

Have I posted yet? Can't remember. Hi! I've been following along. Not playing the contest. I have enough trouble with Ponzi's. 

I know the piano player at HDDR! His name is John. I know him from another site, Theme Park Review. He goes by the name PianoJohn. I met him and his partner at the airport when DH and I were going on our honeymoon to WDW!


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> Have I posted yet? Can't remember. Hi! I've been following along. Not playing the contest. I have enough trouble with Ponzi's.



Yes, you did post here. On page 2, you asked why Jim was naked and I shared the story. Ponzi's contest is pretty much over now, so you could give it a shot!



orangecats2 said:


> I know the piano player at HDDR! His name is John. I know him from another site, Theme Park Review. He goes by the name PianoJohn. I met him and his partner at the airport when DH and I were going on our honeymoon to WDW!



Interesting to know.


----------



## cruisehopeful

The Hoopdedoo show looks like fun. I don't think I'll ever attempt to use ketchup at that other restaurant, but I may be tempted to ask someone else to get me a bottle. 

For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 25 minutes

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Spaceship Earth

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) Band drama

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 5

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) a squirrel 

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 2, one for Spaceship Earth and one for Soarin.


----------



## Malia78

Ketchup jail.....Hilarious!!!

Won't overthink this round of questions...
1. 11minutes
2. Living with the Land
3. Cat trouble
4. 6 kiosks
5. momma duck and ducklings
6. 2 FP used, Test Track and Epcot Character Spot


----------



## DisneyFirefly

I forgot about the ketchup jail part of it  Hoop De Doo sounds so fun! We want to go at some point, but we're not sure when we'll be able to go.

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) *40 minutes*

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) *Gran Fiesta Tour*

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) *Text about one of the kitties not doing well?*

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) *All of them!*

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) *A flying purple dragon with yellow horns *

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) *Illuminations, Spaceship Earth, and Journey Into Imagination. I'll go with using two.*


----------



## rndmr2

Great update! Nice to have a rest day.  I haven't been able to schedule one of those in a long time because I haven't been able to take long enough trips to allow for them.  

Your Breakfast at WCC looked good! I have eaten there for dinner before, I'll have to try breakfast someday.  Funny about Fran having to go to Ketchup Jail! I never thought there was a CM with a ketchup suit,  Too funny!

Fun dinner at Hoop Dee Doo! I haven't been there in years, I think it's a totally different show since then. Pretty much the same food though, I remember it being really good and it looks good in your pictures too, especially the Fried chicken. 



franandaj said:


> For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day
> 
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)---------------10 minutes
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)-------------Test Track
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)-----something happened to one of the kitties
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)-----------------5
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)------------------Ducks
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> ------------------------2, Test track and the Character Spot, didn't use one for Living with the Land because you didn't need it


----------



## dizneeat

*I always read about others doing HDD, but we never have been.  It's not in the cards for the summer either. Well, another reason to get back. 

OMG - I have never ever before heard about the ketchup jail, let alone the life size ketchup bottle.  Kudos to Fran for playing along so nicely. 

I knew there was a walking path between the WL and FW, but I had it in my mind it was more for hiking, so I thought that might not be doable with a scooter - shoots, I could have earned more points. 
And I need to take my own advice (to my pupils) to read things carefully. Because if you say leave with it, it means you take it home, not place on your table.

Okay, lets get on with more guessing.*

Next round of questions:

For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

*12 minutes*

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)

*Living with the land*

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)

*One of your kitties escaped the catsitter*

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)

*Let's say you visited 6 of them*

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)

*A squirrel*

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)

*You used all three. They were for Spaceship Earth, Turtle Talk with Crush, Test Track*


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Love the DisMeet with @DisneyFirefly and her DF!!!  So glad that you managed to catch up.  It was long overdue.

Ketchup jail?  Love it.  Remind me to bring a bottle of Aussie ketchup for Fran next time I visit.
You WALKED to FW?  Good for you and the kids.

Loved your recap of dinner there.


----------



## alohamom

Oh I just LOVE the ketchup jail story!!! Hilarious and the CM as the ketchup bottle too-so funny. As always, I am living vicariously through your trip reports and enjoying every minute. My daughter LOVEs ketchup, she puts it on things you would never even dream of so one year for her birthday I found a recipe for a ketchup cake. I know, I know, it sounds gross but it was actually very good, along the lines of a made from scratch old fashioned spice cake. I shaped it like a ketchup bottle and even printed off a label that I gently placed on top. I know what I would be buying for Fran for the next special occasion...


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness, the ketchup jail story was hilarious!!! And where else would there bad someone dressed in a ketchup suit, so funny!!! 

I could kick myself, I had the walking trail written in and I changed my answer. Ugh! 

How lovely to finally meet Dana! 

A nice relaxing day like that sounds perfect. 

The HDDR sounds like an absolute riot! I never even gave it a second thought, this was the first review I've read of it.


----------



## Pinkocto

How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

17 minutes

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)

SE

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)

Alarms set off at the house

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)

7

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)

Bunnies

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)

2, TT, LWTL


----------



## rentayenta

Love your R2-D2 dress!

Fran in the ketchup prison!  

Both your meals look amazing! And truly, what a fun trip. Love traveling with good friends.


----------



## franandaj

cruisehopeful said:


> The Hoopdedoo show looks like fun. I don't think I'll ever attempt to use ketchup at that other restaurant, but I may be tempted to ask someone else to get me a bottle.



Regardless of who asks for the ketchup they get you all in on it!  



cruisehopeful said:


> For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day
> 
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 25 minutes
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Spaceship Earth
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) Band drama
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 5
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) a squirrel
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 2, one for Spaceship Earth and one for Soarin.



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> Ketchup jail.....Hilarious!!!



It was probably the funniest moment of the trip.  We laughed so hard we had a difficult time finishing Breakfast!



Malia78 said:


> Won't overthink this round of questions...
> 1. 11minutes
> 2. Living with the Land
> 3. Cat trouble
> 4. 6 kiosks
> 5. momma duck and ducklings
> 6. 2 FP used, Test Track and Epcot Character Spot



Recorded.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is great that you were able to meet @DisneyFirefly during your trip. 

The story with the Ketchup Jail is very interesting.

Dinner looks good.


----------



## franandaj

DisneyFirefly said:


> I forgot about the ketchup jail part of it



That was the funniest part!  



DisneyFirefly said:


> Hoop De Doo sounds so fun! We want to go at some point, but we're not sure when we'll be able to go.



It was so fun!  I don't think we would have enjoyed it nearly as much with just the two of us.



DisneyFirefly said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) *40 minutes*
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) *Gran Fiesta Tour*
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) *Text about one of the kitties not doing well?*
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) *All of them!*
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) *A flying purple dragon with yellow horns *
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) *Illuminations, Spaceship Earth, and Journey Into Imagination. I'll go with using two.*



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Great update! Nice to have a rest day. I haven't been able to schedule one of those in a long time because I haven't been able to take long enough trips to allow for them.



We might have done something that day, but once Jim and Alberto booked the Red Eye, they were too tired, and Fran didn't mind the extra sleep.



rndmr2 said:


> Your Breakfast at WCC looked good! I have eaten there for dinner before, I'll have to try breakfast someday. Funny about Fran having to go to Ketchup Jail! I never thought there was a CM with a ketchup suit, Too funny!



I had heard about antics having to do with ketchup, but I had no idea it was as crazy as it was!  There were some other funny things with brithdays too, but I'll let people experience that for themselves!



rndmr2 said:


> Fun dinner at Hoop Dee Doo! I haven't been there in years, I think it's a totally different show since then. Pretty much the same food though, I remember it being really good and it looks good in your pictures too, especially the Fried chicken.



I wouldn't mind if they slightly altered the show, but the food, no way!  It was just perfect.  They better not ever change a thing, except maybe the portion size of the strawberry shortcake.



rndmr2 said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)---------------10 minutes
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)-------------Test Track
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)-----something happened to one of the kitties
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)-----------------5
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)------------------Ducks
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> ------------------------2, Test track and the Character Spot, didn't use one for Living with the Land because you didn't need it



Recorded.



dizneeat said:


> I always read about others doing HDD, but we never have been.  It's not in the cards for the summer either. Well, another reason to get back.



There's always a reason to go back!  



dizneeat said:


> OMG - I have never ever before heard about the ketchup jail, let alone the life size ketchup bottle.  Kudos to Fran for playing along so nicely.



I hadn't heard of it either, it totally took us by surprise and was part of the reason we all laughed so hard!



dizneeat said:


> I knew there was a walking path between the WL and FW, but I had it in my mind it was more for hiking, so I thought that might not be doable with a scooter - shoots, I could have earned more points.



I knew that Disney would not put a path on a map if it wasn't paved.  They would never suggest a walkway that wasn't completely safe and risk being sued!  



dizneeat said:


> And I need to take my own advice (to my pupils) to read things carefully. Because if you say leave with it, it means you take it home, not place on your table.



I can see where that might be a confusing statement.   I can tell you we do not leave another restaurant with anything besides leftovers in a box they provide.



dizneeat said:


> *Okay, lets get on with more guessing.*
> 
> Next round of questions:
> 
> For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day
> 
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> *12 minutes*
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> *Living with the land*
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> *One of your kitties escaped the catsitter*
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> *Let's say you visited 6 of them*
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> *A squirrel*
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> 
> *You used all three. They were for Spaceship Earth, Turtle Talk with Crush, Test Track*



Recorded.



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW! Love the DisMeet with @DisneyFirefly and her DF!!! So glad that you managed to catch up. It was long overdue.



Yes it was!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Ketchup jail? Love it. Remind me to bring a bottle of Aussie ketchup for Fran next time I visit.
> You WALKED to FW? Good for you and the kids.



It was a short walk and since I spent a lot of the day in the hotel room working on the computer, the fresh air was nice.  It only took 20-30 minutes and Jim and Alberto made it a lot of fun.



PrincessInOz said:


> Loved your recap of dinner there.



I could go for a dinner of chicken, ribs, corn, beans and potatoes again!  I guess I'll settle for my steak, baked potato, and steamed cabbage.


----------



## rndmr2

franandaj said:


> I had heard about antics having to do with ketchup, but I had no idea it was as crazy as it was! There were some other funny things with brithdays too, but I'll let people experience that for themselves!



Yeah, My Hubby experienced their Birthday celebration on our 2010 trip it was funny!



franandaj said:


> I wouldn't mind if they slightly altered the show, but the food, no way! It was just perfect. They better not ever change a thing, except maybe the portion size of the strawberry shortcake.



Yeah, that was a small portion of the Strawberry Shortcake to share between 4 people. It looked yummy though! They probably would have have given you another one if you asked. 

I have special memories about Strawberry Shortcake.  I love it (that one from Sunshine Seasons is heavenly!!) and I love almost anything with strawberries but My Mother used to get me a strawberry shortcake from this one local bakery every year for my Birthday, (For the family dinner on the actual day, not the party with other family/friends) sometimes we would have individual ones like with those sponge cake cups you get at the grocery store but usually it was an official cake.  Well, she died the day before I turned 29, (2002) and a few days afterwards, after the funeral and all that, my brother said we were going to celebrate my birthday anyway before I had to go home (they were in Philly, I was in VA at the time) and everyone starts in with the singing Happy Birthday and I look up and there he is with a strawberry shortcake!  (and he HATES Strawberries, LOL) I have had it lots of times since then but I think that was the last one on a Birthday.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> _We never laughed so much..._


 
I saw the title for the update and couldn't wait to read what happened.
So I finally have a few minutes to spare... and came here first!



franandaj said:


> I was up around 5:30AM and the tub was calling so I couldn't resist.


 
Water, water, everywhere.



franandaj said:


> All we had to do today was breakfast and dinner


 
No lunch? Or was it because you were anticipating being pretty stuffed at hoop de doo?



franandaj said:


> After the tub I wrote up some of the TR on my phone


 
Not _during_ the tub?



franandaj said:


> On the contest where I asked “What comes home with us?” Quite a few people said, “a skillet.” What is up with that? I’ve heard various stories about the antics at Whispering Canyon, but I’ve never heard of anyone leaving with a skillet. Have I missed something? Bonus points if you can explain it to me.


 
I was wondering about that too.
How would you get a skillet out?



franandaj said:


> As soon as we checked in and they told us to have a seat, Jim and Alberto began to play with the Lincoln Logs.


 
Of course! Who wouldn't?



franandaj said:


> It was at that point I knew the title of the TR.


 




franandaj said:


> We were seated almost immediately


 
Awww... but we're not done playing with the logs!



franandaj said:


> I love that at many WDW restaurants they just give you a pot of coffee so that you are not constantly hunting down your server for a refill! It also gets them a much better tip!


 
I don't drink coffee, but this sounds like a great idea.
Leave a water pitcher (or better yet... Coke) too.



franandaj said:


> I ordered the Eggs Benedict.


 
 Although the hollandaise doesn't look scratch made.



franandaj said:


> When breakfast arrived, my heart sank. I realized that I wanted ketchup to go with my home fries.


 
uh, oh!



franandaj said:


> As she was skulking away, the server yelled, "Thief!!!!"
> 
> "Thief!!!! We have a Ketchup thief!!"


 




franandaj said:


> Just as Fran was sitting down a CM dressed in a ketchup bottle suit was making his way to their table. Instead he turned around and came to our table with a portable jail cell, and promptly put Fran in ketchup jail. We were all laughing so hard it was difficult to stay steady enough to take clear pictures.


 
OMG! 



franandaj said:


> All the while the ketchup bottles came pouring in. Any table that had a bottle of ketchup gave it to us. There were little kids about three and four years old bringing ketchup to the table as well as the adults from the last table who were bringing them by the armload!


 




franandaj said:


>


 
I love this shot where they're laughing so hard they're crying.



franandaj said:


> When all the ruckus was done our server came by and told us, "You're part of the ketchup network now. You need to give this to the next table who asks for ketchup."


 
 Yup. Been there.



franandaj said:


> It was then that we found out what had left the restaurant with us.


 
How did you manage that without being seen??



franandaj said:


> Fran’s birthday was the day after we returned from the trip and Jim gifted her with a pretty little gift bag, holding the ketchup.


 
Bwahahahaha! Priceless!



franandaj said:


> Dana and I have been talking on the boards since 2010, maybe 2009. I've seen her go through three jobs, possibly as many relationships, pastry school, the college program and now she is a pastry chef at BoG! It was so great to finally meet her and her fiance Matt.


 
Nice that you got to meet up.



franandaj said:


>


 




franandaj said:


> Not all the boats on Bay Lake and the Seven Seas Lagoon are Handicapped Accessible. We learned this the hard way in 2013 when we were staying at the VWL. We tried to catch a boat to MK so that we could ride the monorail to the GF for 1900 Park Fare. When the boat arrived, the captain informed us that his boat was not accessible and that there would not be an accessible boat until 11:40 or 12 noon. Since then, we have not bothered with the boats to the MK resorts.


 
Did not know that.
Someone had posted that you walked and I almost picked that.
But thought it was a lot farther than what you've told us, so didn't consider it as a reasonable option.



franandaj said:


> Besides giving the kids a little exercise on the way might get them to sleep more, any parent knows that, right?


 




franandaj said:


> We started off playing the lizard game. I think we saw 15 on the whole trip.


 
I only saw one on my last _two _trips.



franandaj said:


> We were seated in the front row. Directly front and center.


 
Knew it!



franandaj said:


> The cornbread and salad were waiting for us on the table when we sat down. Both were really delicious, and I don’t normally say that about green salad.


 
That salad looks really good.



franandaj said:


> Jim and Alberto were total hams eating up the attention of the performers.


 
I don't know them, but from what little I've learned.... this surprises me not at all.



franandaj said:


> We were entertained by a banjo player and ragtime pianist.


 
Nice!



franandaj said:


> First was the Fried Chicken.
> 
> Then the ribs.


 
Both of which I've heard good things.



franandaj said:


> At one point they were doing the hokey pokey and Claire De Lune was lifting up her skirt. Jim was taking pictures just "because" but the boyfriend type totally got jealous and shamed Jim, it was hilarious!


 




franandaj said:


> Then at another point, one of the performers was doing something up close and personal and Alberto stuck out his tongue at him. The look on his face was priceless!


 
I bet!



franandaj said:


> I could have eaten this whole piece by myself!


 
Looks good, but.... by that point, I'd probably be too full of chicken and ribs to eat any!



franandaj said:


> At the end they gave us washboards to play along.


 
He looks like a true washboard pro there.



franandaj said:


> When Jim realized what he was doing he put the washboard in front of him and it was too funny! Of course that was the one picture that I didn’t get!


 
Oh, well. The others were good, though.



franandaj said:


> But if you know that's what you're in for and just go with it, you can have a lot of fun.


 
I like that.
I've heard "Must see!" as well as "I don't know what the fuss is about". I think you just need to go in with the right mind-set.



franandaj said:


> For those of you who know Fran, whenever we go to an “All you care to eat” establishment, she puts a resealable baggie in her pocket. Everyone liked the ribs so much we asked for a second bucket. However, our eyes were bigger than our stomachs and after eating two or three of them, we were stuffed, so Fran put them in her baggie and into her pocket.


 
Ah. Well, hopefully I'll know for the next contest!



franandaj said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)


 
1. 30 minutes.
2. SE
3. Cat went AWOL.
4. 5
5. duck
6. One for SE.


----------



## Steppesister

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

12 minutes

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)

The Land

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)

Kitty gets out. 

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)

6

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)

A bunny

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 

2 (Illuminations and Spaceship Earth)

Well, I missed the whole last round. With all I had on my plate, it just couldn't be helped. So sorry, Alison! 

But here I am for this round.


----------



## dgbg100106

The ketchup jail is amazing and I love it that Fran did this for you, how wonderful is she!  I really love the photo of the table with all the ketchup.

Dinner looks like fun, we have never done this, but I really do not think David would enjoy it either.  So it was nice to live thru your TR for awhile and see it.

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 17 minutes
2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Soarin
3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) Sheet music was needed for 
auditions
4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 5 
5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) ducks
6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 2 Soarin and Turtle Talk with Crush


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I have a t shirt saying 'I love kethup with my kethup'! Your breakfast looked nice. Oh my re Fran going to ketchup jail lol. 

I love the R2 dress! 

Thank you for info on the boats from WL not always being disabled ones! I did not realise! If we have an ADR the bus it is you saved us that shock. 

How nice to 3D Dana she looks like a nice lady. A pastry chef at BOG! What! I want a friend like that...

Dinner looks both yummy and fun. What a hoot. Must try this. It sounds like our panto very tongue in cheek humour. 

Here are my responses..

1 0 mins you had up your pace to race to a bus already there ( I love that at WL it displays on a digital tv the times till the next bus ) 

2 it's early. So snoring at soarin'

3 renters giving you grief

4 5 alive 

5 a bird

6 4 you got the one more when your 3 ran out. Test track, SE , Illuminations and Character spot.


----------



## franandaj

alohamom said:


> Oh I just LOVE the ketchup jail story!!! Hilarious and the CM as the ketchup bottle too-so funny. As always, I am living vicariously through your trip reports and enjoying every minute. My daughter LOVEs ketchup, she puts it on things you would never even dream of so one year for her birthday I found a recipe for a ketchup cake. I know, I know, it sounds gross but it was actually very good, along the lines of a made from scratch old fashioned spice cake. I shaped it like a ketchup bottle and even printed off a label that I gently placed on top. I know what I would be buying for Fran for the next special occasion...
> View attachment 174747



That's so funny!  Was the ketchup cake any good?  Sounds kinda icky!



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, the ketchup jail story was hilarious!!! And where else would there bad someone dressed in a ketchup suit, so funny!!!



We laughed so hard throughout that whole breakfast, between the guy in the ketchup suit and the fake jail, we had so much fun.



Pinkocto said:


> I could kick myself, I had the walking trail written in and I changed my answer. Ugh!



And you were the one who gave me the idea in the first place.  I remember you and your Mom took a trail to walk over there.  I think the one you took was closed because of the construction.



Pinkocto said:


> How lovely to finally meet Dana!



It was!  She was one of my first DIS friends.



Pinkocto said:


> A nice relaxing day like that sounds perfect.



It was nice to recharge because we had some busy days coming up!



Pinkocto said:


> The HDDR sounds like an absolute riot! I never even gave it a second thought, this was the first review I've read of it.



It was so much fun.  It was full of corny jokes and humor.  They also have a vegetarian option for dinner, but I think that it might be pasta.  I'm sure they have some sort of gluten free back up.



Pinkocto said:


> How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 17 minutes
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> SE
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> Alarms set off at the house
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> 7
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> Bunnies
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> 
> 2, TT, LWTL



Recorded.



rentayenta said:


> Love your R2-D2 dress!
> 
> Fran in the ketchup prison!
> 
> Both your meals look amazing! And truly, what a fun trip. Love traveling with good friends.



Thank you, I love my Droid dresses! Both meals were excellent and we had a fun day just from the company we kept!


----------



## alohamom

franandaj said:


> That's so funny! Was the ketchup cake any good? Sounds kinda icky!



It honestly wasnt too bad, kind of like a spice cake (if you like that sort of thing) I made a very sweet butter cream icing that balanced it but one SMALL piece was more than enough for me!!!


----------



## franandaj

rndmr2 said:


> Yeah, My Hubby experienced their Birthday celebration on our 2010 trip it was funny!



We actually saw 2 or 3 birthday bits, and I told everyone in my party NOT to let it out that the next day was my birthday!



rndmr2 said:


> Yeah, that was a small portion of the Strawberry Shortcake to share between 4 people. It looked yummy though! They probably would have have given you another one if you asked.



Probably, but then again we were stuffed pretty full, so better off without it.  I gained a few pounds on the trip as it was!



rndmr2 said:


> I have special memories about Strawberry Shortcake. I love it (that one from Sunshine Seasons is heavenly!!) and I love almost anything with strawberries but My Mother used to get me a strawberry shortcake from this one local bakery every year for my Birthday, (For the family dinner on the actual day, not the party with other family/friends) sometimes we would have individual ones like with those sponge cake cups you get at the grocery store but usually it was an official cake. Well, she died the day before I turned 29, (2002) and a few days afterwards, after the funeral and all that, my brother said we were going to celebrate my birthday anyway before I had to go home (they were in Philly, I was in VA at the time) and everyone starts in with the singing Happy Birthday and I look up and there he is with a strawberry shortcake! (and he HATES Strawberries, LOL) I have had it lots of times since then but I think that was the last one on a Birthday.



What a bittersweet story.  



pkondz said:


> I saw the title for the update and couldn't wait to read what happened.
> So I finally have a few minutes to spare... and came here first!



Well I'm honored!  



pkondz said:


> No lunch? Or was it because you were anticipating being pretty stuffed at hoop de doo?



I don't normally eat three meals a day.  If I do it's because I have a very small bowl of cereal for breakfast. Not sure if Canada has the same packaging as in the US, but a "serving" of Corn Flakes is like 3/4 cup, and that's about what I eat if I'm planning on having lunch and dinner.  The breakfast was pretty filling, and after our walk, I had a great appetite built up for dinner.  Of course I couldn't even finish everything on the plate that I showed, so having built up an appetite doesn't mean much for me.



pkondz said:


> Not _during_ the tub?



Not until I get one of those waterproof cell phones.



pkondz said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> How would you get a skillet out?



A Big Purse.



pkondz said:


> Of course! Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww... but we're not done playing with the logs!



They really were disappointed that we were seated so quickly.  On the way out there were some young children playing with them and Jim was like, "They're playing with our toys!"



pkondz said:


> I don't drink coffee, but this sounds like a great idea.
> Leave a water pitcher (or better yet... Coke) too.



There was one restaurant where they did leave a pitcher of water, maybe that was Hoop de Doo.



pkondz said:


> Although the hollandaise doesn't look scratch made.



And the yolks of the eggs weren't runny.  



pkondz said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot where they're laughing so hard they're crying.



We all were!



pkondz said:


> How did you manage that without being seen??



Cargo shorts with bellows pockets!  



pkondz said:


> Did not know that.
> Someone had posted that you walked and I almost picked that.
> But thought it was a lot farther than what you've told us, so didn't consider it as a reasonable option.



Normally I wouldn't choose walking somewhere like that, because of my old foot injury.  One mile is about my limit before I start limping and having severe pain.  However since all we did was sit around the room all day, it seemed like a perfect option.  The one who posted we walked, was the gal who met up with us in the room, so she had inside information!



pkondz said:


> I only saw one on my last _two _trips.



Dang!  We usually see 10x that many the first day!



pkondz said:


> That salad looks really good.



It really was and normally I'm not a huge fan of green salad.



pkondz said:


> I don't know them, but from what little I've learned.... this surprises me not at all.



Yeah, they do enjoy being silly.



pkondz said:


> Both of which I've heard good things.



I swear, everything they put out was really tasty!



pkondz said:


> Looks good, but.... by that point, I'd probably be too full of chicken and ribs to eat any!



I don't know, it seems I can always find room for some dessert if I can stay awake.



pkondz said:


> He looks like a true washboard pro there.



Well he is from the Midwest....



pkondz said:


> I like that.
> I've heard "Must see!" as well as "I don't know what the fuss is about". I think you just need to go in with the right mind-set.



I've always been curious, I wasn't quite sure what I would think. We had a reservation a couple years ago, but that trip was canceled at the last minute.  I knew it would be fun to do it with these guys.



pkondz said:


> Ah. Well, hopefully I'll know for the next contest!



I can't remember if she does it again this trip or not.  I know she brings the baggies but whether or not there is anything to put in them is the question.



pkondz said:


> 1. 30 minutes.
> 2. SE
> 3. Cat went AWOL.
> 4. 5
> 5. duck
> 6. One for SE.



Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 12 minutes
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> The Land
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> Kitty gets out.
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> 6
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> A bunny
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> 
> 2 (Illuminations and Spaceship Earth)



Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> Well, I missed the whole last round. With all I had on my plate, it just couldn't be helped. So sorry, Alison!
> 
> But here I am for this round.



Well I'd say you had much more important things on your mind!


----------



## jedijill

Catching up again!  I unexpectedly had my parents visiting this weekend.

I love Fran in ketchup jail at WCC!!  That is hysterical!

Hoop De Doo is made for you guys!  I haven't been for several years but it seems just up you and the "kids" alley!

Jill in CO


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Quite a few people said, “a skillet.” What is up with that? I







franandaj said:


>



LINCOLN LOGS!!!  Heck yes, I would have joined in on the fun!



franandaj said:


> "Thief!!!! We have a Ketchup thief!!"







franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



These pictures are AMAZING!



franandaj said:


>



HAHA is Alberto crying from laughter?!?



franandaj said:


>



That is hilarious.  What a great experience you all had!



franandaj said:


> pastry chef at BoG!



Wow that's really cool, good for her!



franandaj said:


> Besides giving the kids a little exercise on the way might get them to sleep more, any parent knows that, right?







franandaj said:


>



Fantastic!



franandaj said:


>



Love this picture.  Also, this is the second review i've read today about this place.  Looks like i'll be needing to make an ADR here for next time!



franandaj said:


>



Dang, couldn't get any closer if you wanted too!



franandaj said:


> At one point they were doing the hokey pokey and Claire De Lune was lifting up her skirt. Jim was taking pictures just "because" but the boyfriend type totally got jealous and shamed Jim, it was hilarious!








franandaj said:


> Eventually the funny guy saw me taking Jim’s picture. For each shot he posed differently.



Those shots are perfect!  What an awesome time you guys had at all your meals this day.



franandaj said:


> For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)




8 minutes




franandaj said:


> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)



Test Track




franandaj said:


> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)



Your house alarm went off



franandaj said:


> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)



4




franandaj said:


> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)



Ducks




franandaj said:


> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)



2 - Illuminations, Character spot


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> The ketchup jail is amazing and I love it that Fran did this for you, how wonderful is she! I really love the photo of the table with all the ketchup.



We had no idea what was going to happen, she thought she was going to get away with something slick and ended up causing more attention to come to us than if I'd asked for the ketchup!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Dinner looks like fun, we have never done this, but I really do not think David would enjoy it either. So it was nice to live thru your TR for awhile and see it.



I really didn't know what to expect.  20 years ago I never would have liked something like this, I was much too uptight, but I was able to sit back, laugh and have a really good time!



dgbg100106 said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 17 minutes
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Soarin
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) Sheet music was needed for
> auditions
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 5
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) ducks
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 2 Soarin and Turtle Talk with Crush



Recorded,



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I have a t shirt saying 'I love kethup with my kethup'! Your breakfast looked nice. Oh my re Fran going to ketchup jail lol.



That's a funny shirt!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love the R2 dress!



Thank you!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank you for info on the boats from WL not always being disabled ones! I did not realise! If we have an ADR the bus it is you saved us that shock.



The ones from Boardwalk, and Beach Club are very nice, and we expected the same here, but no.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice to 3D Dana she looks like a nice lady. A pastry chef at BOG! What! I want a friend like that...



She is very nice, hopefully we can meet up again and maybe visit some parks or something!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Dinner looks both yummy and fun. What a hoot. Must try this. It sounds like our panto very tongue in cheek humour.



It was definitely a lot of fun and lots of good food!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Here are my responses..
> 
> 1 0 mins you had up your pace to race to a bus already there ( I love that at WL it displays on a digital tv the times till the next bus )
> 
> 2 it's early. So snoring at soarin'
> 
> 3 renters giving you grief
> 
> 4 5 alive
> 
> 5 a bird
> 
> 6 4 you got the one more when your 3 ran out. Test track, SE , Illuminations and Character spot.



Recorded.



alohamom said:


> It honestly wasnt too bad, kind of like a spice cake (if you like that sort of thing) I made a very sweet butter cream icing that balanced it but one SMALL piece was more than enough for me!!!



I like spice cake, but I can't imagine ketchup tasting like that.  I can see where the sweet frosting would make it better.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Catching up again!  I unexpectedly had my parents visiting this weekend.
> 
> I love Fran in ketchup jail at WCC!!  That is hysterical!
> 
> Hoop De Doo is made for you guys!  I haven't been for several years but it seems just up you and the "kids" alley!
> 
> Jill in CO



It always seems that when we think we are caught up, we get behind again!  Our day at DL will be going up here soon....



Leshaface said:


> LINCOLN LOGS!!! Heck yes, I would have joined in on the fun!



You are a kid at heart as well!



Leshaface said:


> These pictures are AMAZING!



Isn't that hilarious?  The guy in the ketchup suit totally made the pictures!



Leshaface said:


> HAHA is Alberto crying from laughter?!?



Yes he is!  



Leshaface said:


> That is hilarious. What a great experience you all had!



We totally did!  Jim was talking about it for days.  He was even telling random strangers at the bus that it's even better to steal the ketchup instead of asking for it.



Leshaface said:


> Wow that's really cool, good for her!



She worked really hard to get there!



Leshaface said:


> Fantastic!



He is such an ar-TIS-te



Leshaface said:


> Love this picture. Also, this is the second review i've read today about this place. Looks like i'll be needing to make an ADR here for next time!



I'm sure Calvin would love it, and for sure DH would love the food!  You can also get even get Yuengling Draft beer as your beverage.  They brought at least three rounds of wine and sangria for us.



Leshaface said:


> Dang, couldn't get any closer if you wanted too!



Nope, we would have been sitting on the stage!



Leshaface said:


> Those shots are perfect! What an awesome time you guys had at all your meals this day.



Everything about this day was fun.  It was one of those days that you go to sleep with your cheeks hurting from laughing too much!



Leshaface said:


> 8 minutes
> 
> Test Track
> 
> Your house alarm went off
> 
> 4
> 
> Ducks
> 
> 2 - Illuminations, Character spot



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Well folks....since I am not doing rapid fire updates to the Trip Report in order to give folks a fair shot at the Contest, I will instead share "real time" visits to the park in California inbetween my TR updates.  This took place about three weekends ago and I'm finally getting around to telling you all about it.

*Debauchery Day*


That’s what I’m calling it, but it sounds worse than it really was.  I'll give you a little background as to how this day came about. For almost a year, Jenny's daughter has been living, working and going to school in southern California.  This means that Jenny has come back to visit even more often than she did before.

She was here with her family when we got back from the Mississippi River trip, but we didn't feel up to meeting the day after we got home and she left the following day (I think).

Once at home she immediately planned another trip for May. She said that she wanted to do a day at Disney without kids, I think she was a little envious of the two "adult trips to Disney" that I had in Feb & March. Don't get me wrong she loves her family and they are great kids and a lot of fun to be around, but we were in need of "girls time". 

As Jenny was waiting to board her plane, she sent Jill a text asking her to come along. This was Thursday morning and we were planning for Saturday in the parks, and Jill actually considered it seriously.  It would take a little less than 48 hours out of her normal weekend, and her rationale was, "I spend this much on concert tickets, why not for girls weekend?" So the idea was born. Jill arrived Friday night and stayed with Jenny and her daughter.

Saturday morning they got a ride to my house and Fran had offered to be our chauffeur in case we consumed a few more beverages than we should. Around 9:30 we were on our way to the park. Fran dropped us off and we went to sort out Jill's ticket. That done, we headed towards the park entrance, “rrriiiinnnng”, scanned Jill's ticket, “rrriiiinnnng” scanned mine. “Bonk” went Jenny's ticket.

In all our excitement nobody had bothered to check to see that her pass was blocked on this day. A CM asked if she needed a schedule and reached out to hand her one. So we stepped away from the turnstiles and decided to regroup. It wasn't a huge deal to fix the problem but it took a bit of time. So with that underway we got back in line to enter the park and this time everyone went “rrriiiinnnng” and we were in the park.  We had decided to head to the Cove Bar straight away since they had a drink called the Mickey's Fun  Wheel which was off menu, but looked rather tasty.  When we got to the bar (which was supposed to open at 11AM) right at 11AM, there was a huge line. I guess we didn't wait quite as long as we thought because by 11:43 we were posting and taking these pictures. 

















The bar where they were constantly making these drinks during our whole time there.









For an "off menu" drink, it didn't seem to be a huge secret. Just about everyone in the restaurant was ordering them. At first we didn't want the white stuff on top, but when our server explained that it was lime foam and not whipped cream we were glad we went with it.

We got an order of spinach and artichoke dip so that none of us were drinking g on an empty stomach. 





We thought about having another drink but my friend who could get us into the exclusive lounges let me know he was in the park and was willing to get us into 1901.

So we cleared up our check and headed out. It was a short walk over to 1901 and we found some seats and got down to business.  Jill had the Hemingway Daquiri while I went with the Diamond Martini. I have no idea what drink Jenny got, she changed to a Hemingway Daquiri





We contemplated ordering some food here but in the decided against it. 





I think the bulk of our time was spent there. We laughed at so many things and had girl talk, so much so that we had another round of drinks. On our second round Jenny did go for the Hemingway Daquiri while Jill and I went for the same drinks on our last round.





Then we decided we should go on at least one ride, and paid the bill and went on to Radiator Springs. 





We visited the Golden Vine Winery for some Reisling and Prosecco. Jill got a cheese plate so that we had some more food to go with our beverages. 





About halfway through our drinks one of them took a tumble and so Jenny came back with a second round! After we finished our wines, we decided to give one last tribute to Soarin' over California which goes away on June 15 and will be replaced with Soarin' over the world.

After we flew over California, we hopped across the Esplanade to Disneyland. By this time my friend had migrated over to the Lounge at Club 33 and invited us to join him. Having tried a Hurricane at the place of their origin I was anxious to try one here, after all we are in New Orleans Square. We all went for the Hurricaine.





Unfortunately it paled in comparison to the original, it was very sweet and didn't pack nearly the punch. However, that is what I would expect from Disney. We were hungry, but a $38 cheeseburger wasn't really to anyone's liking. I went ahead and ordered my “go to” Beef Tartare. 





Jenny had a few bites, but wasn't all that thrilled with it. Jill got some french fries. But for $8 fries, we’ll skip them next time.  





Then it was time to ride Hyperspace Mountain, we had a blast, but the day’s activities had started to take a toll. 





We still had Trader Sams to hit and it was looking like we wouldn't be getting there tonight. Instead, Jenny and I opted to split a Chicken dinner from the Plaza Inn and Jill got a corn dog from the little red wagon





Sorry no photo of the corn dog.  We called Fran and told her that we had decided to call it a “day”, and could she come pick us up.  We decided that it would be best to meet her at the Disneyland hotel.  She said, give her 45 minutes and she would be there.


We were done.  Jill and I overruled Jenny (who wanted to walk down Main Street and through DTD) and decided that we should take the monorail to DTD and then walk over to the DLH.  We had to wait for about three monorails before we were able to board.  We had fun on the way talking about various plights that some of us were suffering (including something that rhymes with ascension).  And then we were at the hotel.  Fran was our Knight in shining armor who came to rescue us from our day of Debauchery!  Everyone eventually arrived at their location of origin and made it back home unscathed.


We are talking about doing it again some time….


----------



## DnA2010

Well that was a fun update!

Ketchup jail, who knew! (Well some people did!) really enjoyed those pictures!

My DH has memories of the HDDR, I hope we can visit it whenever it is we get back to WDW

I also really enjoyed the "posing photos" from the actor when it was noticed that his picture was being taken- too funny!


Ok answers- I am starting to feel heat after having 2 good weeks in a row- sure wish I had been with you for the first set of questiosn!



1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 23 minutes (boo) 

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Figment

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) a sick kittie  (but he/she is fine now) 

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 7

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) Well I don't think I've read much about Disney cats at WDW (we had one hang out over the exit of the Indy tunnel last fall during our visit) and I've reviewed the answers already guessed as well as consulted the google store- I am going to guess a real turtle in the future world lagoon. 

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 3: SE, Character Meet, TT


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Irene_dsc – 4 pity points



Thank you for the pity points!  But I was right about getting all of the answers wrong!  

I have to say, the whole ketchup jail story was hilarious.  It reminded me of when my son was put in jail at a Renaissance Faire last year...

 

I doubt I'll do any better at this round, but here goes nothing...



franandaj said:


> Next round of questions:
> 
> For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day
> 
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)



1.  8 minutes
2.  Spaceship Earth
3.  Kitty escaped
4.  7
5.  Seagull trying to get someone's food
6.  2 - Spaceship Earth, Living with the Land


----------



## juniorbugman

I really love your trip reports.  They make me want to go back to WDW.
I am going to try to do better this round.  I loved the ketchup escapades. I have a ketchup cookbook and I made a ketchup apple pie one day.  It was odd tasting but we ate it all.  

My sister is always carrying baggies with her because you never know when you might need one.  I do have to admit that I did have a few spoons make their way into my purse from some of our local restaurants that show the restaurant logo on them.  I just tell people that I don't know how they got in there. 

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 
7 minutes because you have that Magical Bus pass 

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
Listen to the Land

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
Jim had band issues and he had to resolve them

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
6

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
Lizards because you had such fun with them on your walk to Fort Wilderness

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)

2 (Illuminations and Test Track) because you didn't need to use the one for Listen to the Land because it was a walk on.


----------



## Steppesister

That was certainly a bit of debauchery. Sounds like you had a ton of fun! The drinks look perfectly delectable. Mmmm!


----------



## rndmr2

Fun Girls' Day!! 

What exactly was in that Blue drink??


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> As Jenny was waiting to board her plane, she sent Jill a text asking her to come along. This was Thursday morning and we were planning for Saturday in the parks, and Jill actually considered it seriously. It would take a little less than 48 hours out of her normal weekend, and her rationale was, "I spend this much on concert tickets, why not for girls weekend?" So the idea was born. Jill arrived Friday night and stayed with Jenny and her daughter.



@jedijill  is AMAZING to just hop on a plane last second!



franandaj said:


> Saturday morning they got a ride to my house and Fran had offered to be our chauffeur in case we consumed a few more beverages than we should.



Yay Fran!  



franandaj said:


> “Bonk” went Jenny's ticket.



Oops.  I hate that noise BTW.  Couldn't they have made it a little more pleasant?



franandaj said:


>



Wow really cool! 



franandaj said:


> Then we decided we should go on at least one ride



Thank goodness it wasn't California Screamin'! 



franandaj said:


>



I'm loving you guys you even more.  First the Cove, 1901 and then here! 



franandaj said:


> we decided to give one last tribute to Soarin' over California which goes away on June 15 and will be replaced with Soarin' over the world.



As excited as I am that this will be changing over for something new and exciting, i'm a little saddened too.  This was my Dad's favorite ride (especially the desert/mountain scene when the jets fly by) and I always think of him when i'm on it. I'm so thankful I was able to ride it one last time (actually twice!) a few weeks ago



franandaj said:


> Jill got some french fries. But for $8 fries, we’ll skip them next time.



Heck no!  I'm sure the cooks just went over to the Golden Horseshoe real quick to pick up an order that would have cost you only $3!  Crazy.



franandaj said:


>



Jill looks sober.  Jenny looks buzzed.  You on the other hand 



franandaj said:


> decided that we should take the monorail to DTD and then walk over to the DLH.



Ugh but it takes FOREVER to take a monorail out of the park!


----------



## dolphingirl47

How wonderful that Jill was able to come and join you on short notice. What a shame that there was an issue with Jenny's ticket. This looks like a really fun day. I have to say I probably would have been under the table after the second drink with so little food during the day.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

I.am.envious!!!

Y'all looked like you had so much fun on Debauchery....Girl's weekend.  Wish I could just drop everything and go like that!!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

I loved your day of Debauchery, what a fun way to spend the day


----------



## rentayenta

Loved our day of debauchery! You girls are the best, truly.  The drinks were incredible but the company was the best. It is so nice to have normal, non completive women friends; friends who accept you and love you for just being you who have similar interest but appreciate the diversity.

Thanks for filling in the blanks!  It was one of the best days I've had in a long time. I'll be back out in July...............


And speaking of getting DENIED access and that terrible booooooiiiiinnnngggg.  I felt like a peasant.  Here's your schedule not be gone. LOL! Thankfully it was a quick fix.

And  to Fran for being our chauffeur.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Your day with Jenny and Jill looks fun here we would call that a pub crawl lol... 

What was that neat looking Mickey wheel drink that was a secret? It looked nice. Is it a soft drink one I could have or is it laiden with alcholol and off my radar? 

Fun to ride Hyper Space Mountain and Soarin' I hear the refurb has been good at WDW as clear as a bell now. 

Good of Fran to rescue 3 Princesses in distress. I bet she was a sight for sore eyes and tipsy ones!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> On the contest where I asked “What comes home with us?” Quite a few people said, “a skillet.” What is up with that? I’ve heard various stories about the antics at Whispering Canyon, but I’ve never heard of anyone leaving with a skillet. Have I missed something? Bonus points if you can explain it to me.



Well, you already explained that Jim and Alberto are deviating from your plans, stopping for selfies every 2 minutes, etc.  Personally, I think a skillet could come in very handy.



franandaj said:


> As soon as we checked in and they told us to have a seat, Jim and Alberto began to play with the Lincoln Logs.



Because Lincoln Logs.



franandaj said:


> I had heard stories of what happens when you ask for ketchup and knew that I didn't want to do it.



Boooooo.

You just gotta go with it!



franandaj said:


> She got up and walked over to the table and grabbed a bottle. As she was skulking away, the server yelled, "Thief!!!!"
> 
> "Thief!!!! We have a Ketchup thief!!"





franandaj said:


> Just as Fran was sitting down a CM dressed in a ketchup bottle suit was making his way to their table. Instead he turned around and came to our table with a portable jail cell, and promptly put Fran in ketchup jail. We were all laughing so hard it was difficult to stay steady enough to take clear pictures.





That's just plain awesome!



franandaj said:


> When all the ruckus was done our server came by and told us, "You're part of the ketchup network now. You need to give this to the next table who asks for ketchup."



You might be angry with me, but I'm glad you got roped into it.



franandaj said:


> It was then that we found out what had left the restaurant with us.



Thief!!!!  THIEF!!!!



franandaj said:


> I've seen her go through three jobs, possibly as many relationships, pastry school, the college program and now she is a pastry chef at BoG!



Wow, very cool!



franandaj said:


> Besides giving the kids a little exercise on the way might get them to sleep more, any parent knows that, right?



 That's the idea, anyway.



franandaj said:


> We also saw this on our way.



Excellent!



franandaj said:


> We were seated in the front row. Directly front and center.



Wow.  Premium seats to have the performers shower you with spit!



franandaj said:


> Both were really delicious, and I don’t normally say that about green salad.



I don't think I've said that about any salad ever.



franandaj said:


> First was the Fried Chicken.



That's it.  I'm good.



franandaj said:


> My plate, everything was sooo good!



Looks like my kind of meal!



franandaj said:


> Jim was taking pictures just "because" but the boyfriend type totally got jealous and shamed Jim, it was hilarious!







franandaj said:


> All in all it was a fun show.
> 
> Corny?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> But if you know that's what you're in for and just go with it, you can have a lot of fun. The food was fantastic!



Sounds perfect to me!



franandaj said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)



If you had @pkondz with you, it would be 30 seconds.  But since you don't, I'd say 6 minutes.



franandaj said:


> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)



Spaceship Earth



franandaj said:


> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)



Something with the cats.  One of them strayed outside and wouldn't come back in?



franandaj said:


> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)



Seven.



franandaj said:


> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)



Squirrel!



franandaj said:


> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)



Two.  One for Test Track and one for the character meet & greet.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> Then it was time to ride Hyperspace Mountain, we had a blast, but the day’s activities had started to take a toll.


Wow! If you can go on Space Mountain after all those drinks, you are a true warrior. I haven't been able to ride that ride for years, even without drinking. I don't know why, but it suddenly started making me sick a few years ago. I used to miss it, but now that I've heard the chocolate chip cookie is missing, I don't feel as bad.

What do you think of radiator Springs? I still haven't been on it. I don't know if it will give me motion sickness or not, but I want to try it.


----------



## IowaTater

Yay!  Reviews of one of my favorite restaurants and of a new place we're trying this trip.  I love HDDR, especially because it's campy, but the food there is delicious!!!
And ketchup jail??  I knew some of the antics but not that one.  And I always have to have ketchup with my breakfast.  Yikes! lol



franandaj said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)



Ooooh, another EPCOT day.  Hmmmmm......

1. 7 minutes
2. Spaceship Earth
3. One of the kitties got sick
4. 6
5. Duck
6. 1, for Test Track??


Loved your DL day.  Those drinks look fabulous!  You could tell by the time you got to Hyperspace, you were feelin' fine!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Well that was a fun update!
> 
> Ketchup jail, who knew! (Well some people did!) really enjoyed those pictures!



Thanks!  It was really funny and a great time!



DnA2010 said:


> My DH has memories of the HDDR, I hope we can visit it whenever it is we get back to WDW
> 
> I also really enjoyed the "posing photos" from the actor when it was noticed that his picture was being taken- too funny!



I thought the show was a lot of fun, and that guy posing was my favorite of all of them, he was the "stooge" character.



DnA2010 said:


> Ok answers- I am starting to feel heat after having 2 good weeks in a row- sure wish I had been with you for the first set of questiosn!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 23 minutes (boo)
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points) Figment
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points) a sick kittie  (but he/she is fine now)
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points) 7
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points) Well I don't think I've read much about Disney cats at WDW (we had one hang out over the exit of the Indy tunnel last fall during our visit) and I've reviewed the answers already guessed as well as consulted the google store- I am going to guess a real turtle in the future world lagoon.
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction) 3: SE, Character Meet, TT



Recorded.



irene_dsc said:


> Thank you for the pity points! But I was right about getting all of the answers wrong!



You gave me the idea!     You're welcome!



irene_dsc said:


> I have to say, the whole ketchup jail story was hilarious. It reminded me of when my son was put in jail at a Renaissance Faire last year...



That's a funny picture!



irene_dsc said:


> I doubt I'll do any better at this round, but here goes nothing...
> 
> 1. 8 minutes
> 2. Spaceship Earth
> 3. Kitty escaped
> 4. 7
> 5. Seagull trying to get someone's food
> 6. 2 - Spaceship Earth, Living with the Land



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> I really love your trip reports. They make me want to go back to WDW.



Awww, thanks!  



juniorbugman said:


> I am going to try to do better this round. I loved the ketchup escapades. I have a ketchup cookbook and I made a ketchup apple pie one day. It was odd tasting but we ate it all.



Wow!  I'm finding out about all kinds of interesting ketchup recipes.



juniorbugman said:


> My sister is always carrying baggies with her because you never know when you might need one. I do have to admit that I did have a few spoons make their way into my purse from some of our local restaurants that show the restaurant logo on them. I just tell people that I don't know how they got in there.



Well, it's definitely true!  I don't need anymore utensils, so luckily those never seem to fall in my purse.



juniorbugman said:


> 1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 7 minutes because you have that Magical Bus pass
> 
> 2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
> Listen to the Land
> 
> 3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
> Jim had band issues and he had to resolve them
> 
> 4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
> 6
> 
> 5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
> Lizards because you had such fun with them on your walk to Fort Wilderness
> 
> 6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
> 
> 2 (Illuminations and Test Track) because you didn't need to use the one for Listen to the Land because it was a walk on.



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> That was certainly a bit of debauchery. Sounds like you had a ton of fun! The drinks look perfectly delectable. Mmmm!



It was a fun day, we sort of did a little bit of everything.



rndmr2 said:


> Fun Girls' Day!!
> 
> What exactly was in that Blue drink??



It was fun!  The Blue drink was essentially a Long Island Iced Tea without the Coke.  I think it was Rum, Vodka, Gin (I could really taste the Gin), Tequila, and Blue Curacao.  I believe there was a splash of sprite in there.



Leshaface said:


> @jedijill is AMAZING to just hop on a plane last second!



I sort of couldn't believe that she did that, but then I know her, so it didn't surprise me!



Leshaface said:


> Yay Fran!



Isn't she wonderful!



Leshaface said:


> Oops. I hate that noise BTW. Couldn't they have made it a little more pleasant?



It was sad, but we laughed so hard about it once everything was fixed.



Leshaface said:


> Wow really cool!



They were potent!



Leshaface said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't California Screamin'!



  We weren't THAT crazy!   



Leshaface said:


> I'm loving you guys you even more. First the Cove, 1901 and then here!



Our plan was to end up at Trader Sam's, but we never made it there!



Leshaface said:


> As excited as I am that this will be changing over for something new and exciting, i'm a little saddened too. This was my Dad's favorite ride (especially the desert/mountain scene when the jets fly by) and I always think of him when i'm on it. I'm so thankful I was able to ride it one last time (actually twice!) a few weeks ago



I'm sad that there won't be an option to see the old one again.  I thought WDW was going to have theaters with both showing, but now I've heard that was just a rumor.  I'm not sure if I'll get out there to see the new one before I leave for Alaska.



Leshaface said:


> Heck no! I'm sure the cooks just went over to the Golden Horseshoe real quick to pick up an order that would have cost you only $3! Crazy.



Actually they do make the fries there.  They are much better than anywhere else in the park, but still $8.  



Leshaface said:


> Jill looks sober. Jenny looks buzzed. You on the other hand



I look what?  



dolphingirl47 said:


> How wonderful that Jill was able to come and join you on short notice. What a shame that there was an issue with Jenny's ticket. This looks like a really fun day. I have to say I probably would have been under the table after the second drink with so little food during the day.
> 
> Corinna



It was so fun having all three of us there together.  Hopefully we can swing it again sometime!



PrincessInOz said:


> I.am.envious!!!
> 
> Y'all looked like you had so much fun on Debauchery....Girl's weekend.  Wish I could just drop everything and go like that!!!!!



Man, for you to do that would take the whole weekend just to get here and back.  We need a transporter!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I loved your day of Debauchery, what a fun way to spend the day



It was fun to spend the day with friends and not have an agenda where we had to run around and do stuff.  We just laughed, relaxed and did things at our own pace.



rentayenta said:


> Loved our day of debauchery! You girls are the best, truly.  The drinks were incredible but the company was the best. It is so nice to have normal, non completive women friends; friends who accept you and love you for just being you who have similar interest but appreciate the diversity.



Yes, that was the best part!    Just being friends and not worrying about the other bullcrap.  And the laughing, that was great too!



rentayenta said:


> Thanks for filling in the blanks!  It was one of the best days I've had in a long time. I'll be back out in July...............



Blanks?   

Looking forward to July!



rentayenta said:


> And speaking of getting DENIED access and that terrible booooooiiiiinnnngggg.  I felt like a peasant.  Here's your schedule not be gone. LOL! Thankfully it was a quick fix.



"Did you need a schedule, Ma'am?"     



rentayenta said:


> And  to Fran for being our chauffeur.



That was very nice of her.  I'm glad I didn't have to drive home.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your day with Jenny and Jill looks fun here we would call that a pub crawl lol...



We thought if people could drink around the World, why not try it West Coast Version!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What was that neat looking Mickey wheel drink that was a secret? It looked nice. Is it a soft drink one I could have or is it laiden with alcholol and off my radar?



No, there isn't much in there that you could have.  Maybe the dash of sprite.   The Blue drink was essentially a Long Island Iced Tea without the Coke. I think it was Rum, Vodka, Gin, Tequila, and Blue Curacao. I believe there was a splash of sprite in there.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Fun to ride Hyper Space Mountain and Soarin' I hear the refurb has been good at WDW as clear as a bell now.



DL got the refurb last year for the 60th and the digital quality was amazing.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Good of Fran to rescue 3 Princesses in distress. I bet she was a sight for sore eyes and tipsy ones!



She was great!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun day with the ladies!  Glad it was an easy fix for Jenny's ticket.


----------



## EJ4Disney

1.  to long - 22 minutes

2. Test Track

3. a lost kitty - not accounted for

4. 4

5. a bunny and a bird

6. 3 - Space Ship Earth, Crush, Illuminations

Your girls day out sounds perfect.  That had to be so fun.  Someday I am going to surprise you and we will be there.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, you already explained that Jim and Alberto are deviating from your plans, stopping for selfies every 2 minutes, etc. Personally, I think a skillet could come in very handy.



I'm not saying that the skillet wouldn't be handy, I'm just wondering where I would get one to sneak out of there!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because Lincoln Logs.



Well.  OK.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Boooooo.
> 
> You just gotta go with it!



Yeah, but I didn't want to be an average ketchup orderer.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's just plain awesome!



See, Fran turned us into total spectacles!  Do it BIG or go home!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You might be angry with me, but I'm glad you got roped into it.



No, not at all.  I was just glad that we did something crazy that people hadn't heard about before.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thief!!!! THIEF!!!!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, very cool!



It's amazing the people you meet here!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's the idea, anyway.



I'm guessing it doesn't always work so good for you guys....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. Premium seats to have the performers shower you with spit!



Ewww.  I'm glad you weren't there to point it out that night!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't think I've said that about any salad ever.



No I wouldn't think you did.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's it. I'm good.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like my kind of meal!



See I told you there would be something you liked coming up in this TR!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds perfect to me!



It was.  Fun, good food, what more do you need?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you had @pkondz with you, it would be 30 seconds. But since you don't, I'd say 6 minutes.
> 
> Spaceship Earth
> 
> Something with the cats. One of them strayed outside and wouldn't come back in?
> 
> Seven.
> 
> Squirrel!
> 
> Two. One for Test Track and one for the character meet & greet.



Recorded.



cruisehopeful said:


> Wow! If you can go on Space Mountain after all those drinks, you are a true warrior. I haven't been able to ride that ride for years, even without drinking. I don't know why, but it suddenly started making me sick a few years ago. I used to miss it, but now that I've heard the chocolate chip cookie is missing, I don't feel as bad.



I was bummed about the chocolate chip cookie too. I have that with CA Screamin' and RnRC. I can only ride them twice now instead of three times.



cruisehopeful said:


> What do you think of radiator Springs? I still haven't been on it. I don't know if it will give me motion sickness or not, but I want to try it.



I love it! I doubt it would give you motion sickness.



IowaTater said:


> Yay! Reviews of one of my favorite restaurants and of a new place we're trying this trip. I love HDDR, especially because it's campy, but the food there is delicious!!!
> And ketchup jail?? I knew some of the antics but not that one. And I always have to have ketchup with my breakfast. Yikes! lol



Either bring your own or prepare the ketchup deluge!



IowaTater said:


> Ooooh, another EPCOT day. Hmmmmm......
> 
> 1. 7 minutes
> 2. Spaceship Earth
> 3. One of the kitties got sick
> 4. 6
> 5. Duck
> 6. 1, for Test Track??



Recorded.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your weekend with Jenny and Jill looked fun and glad that you had a fun time and all the different food and drinks. I can't wait to go this weekend.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> What a fun day with the ladies!  Glad it was an easy fix for Jenny's ticket.



It was definitely at fun day, but I did nothing the next day!  



EJ4Disney said:


> 1. to long - 22 minutes
> 
> 2. Test Track
> 
> 3. a lost kitty - not accounted for
> 
> 4. 4
> 
> 5. a bunny and a bird
> 
> 6. 3 - Space Ship Earth, Crush, Illuminations



Recorded.



EJ4Disney said:


> Your girls day out sounds perfect. That had to be so fun. Someday I am going to surprise you and we will be there.



Make the surprise that you finally come out here, but don't surprise me when you come, I want to make sure I'm here when you are!  



mvf-m11c said:


> Your weekend with Jenny and Jill looked fun and glad that you had a fun time and all the different food and drinks. I can't wait to go this weekend.



I hope you get a ride on Soarin' over the World.  We have to clean up the vacant apartment this weekend and get it on the market, so it will hopefully be rented before we go to Alaska.


----------



## franandaj

So almost everyone that I’m expecting to respond in the Contest has submitted their answers, there’s a couple left who have yet to respond, but I do need to get on with things.  You see two weeks from today I will already be on our next adventure.  That being our cruise to Alaska on the Disney Wonder with my parents.

We have quite a trip planned!  We’re spending three nights in Vancouver prior to the cruise.  I’ll have a full trip report on that one as well, but no contest.  I’ve got my hands full with this one.  Also the TRs will be running concurrently, but that’s not what I wanted to tell you here.  I just wanted to share my excitement since no one else seems to be nearly as excited as I am!  

We have some really cool excursions planned, mountain train rides through multiple ecosystems, float planes, up close and personal glacier sightings!  We have some excellent dining coming up, Palo, Palo, and hopefully more Palo!  Not to mention two of Vancouver’s top rated restaurants.  And then there is just the every day loveliness of food on a Disney ship.  And yes, there will be pampering, adult beverages, and to top it all off we are spending our final night of the trip at a casino!  Thank you @pkondz!

It will be quite the adjustment to go from highs in the 80s, 90s and 100s to highs in the 50s, but I have all my own clothes picked out and ready to pack when the time comes.  Let’s hope that I can convince Fran to do so in advance as well.  This weekend is when the pressure begins.

So, I am giving you the 24 hour plus warning that the next update is coming.  I still have to finish uploading the pictures and adding the links, but I should have that done by the end of the weekend!  Be warned this will be a long one with LOTS of pictures!


----------



## juniorbugman

You are going to love cruising to Alaska.   I did the cruise land tour in 2000 and my friend and I had a marvelous time.  We stopped in Juneau and Skagway then toured Yukon and Alaska.   Are you eating at the Keg when you are in Vancouver?   We have one in Toronto and just love it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Your excursions and yummy food plans sound exciting!  I will be reading this TR with extra special attention, I just booked an Alaskan cruise for next September.

Your trip is coming up really fast


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> You are going to love cruising to Alaska.   I did the cruise land tour in 2000 and my friend and I had a marvelous time.  We stopped in Juneau and Skagway then toured Yukon and Alaska.   Are you eating at the Keg when you are in Vancouver?   We have one in Toronto and just love it.



Fran and I did an Alaskan Cruise in 1998 on Celebrity and remember it with great fondness.  The Keg is on my radar, but I'm not sure it will happen. Sunday is the only day we don't have planned out. Other than transferring to the Pan Pacific Hotel and getting our rental car back to the airport we don't have any solid plans yet.  My parents didn't sound all that thrilled with it.  There's one on Granville Island, and two with easy cab distance from the port hotel. We don't have dinner plans for that night, so I may be suggesting it, but my Mom may be nixing it since she's already convinced we will be eating too much on the cruise.

Although, I just looked up "Keg Richmond" on Google and there is one less than two miles from the Casino hotel where we are staying on the last night before we go home.  If that sounds better than any of the choices at the casino I will certainly bring it up.  While I love Disney food, they don't offer a good Ribeye and I hear the escargot are highly recomended.



Pinkocto said:


> Your excursions and yummy food plans sound exciting!  I will be reading this TR with extra special attention, I just booked an Alaskan cruise for next September.
> 
> Your trip is coming up really fast



Cool! Yes the trip is coming up REALLY fast! I can't believe how I agonized over what clothes to pack!  I don't have lots of cold weather clothes, and evidently Disney keeps the ship nice and warm inside while it's freezing outside at most places.  OK not freezing, but highs are in the 50s.  Did you book with Disney or are you going with another cruise line?


----------



## pkondz

Well, I just finished posting on my TR that I was going to ignore everyone else's until I caught up.
And then I see the 24hr warning. Figured I should come over just to make sure you hadn't posted an update (you had!) that I needed to get answers in on (you hadn't.)



franandaj said:


> I don't normally eat three meals a day. If I do it's because I have a very small bowl of cereal for breakfast.


 
Me neither... at least not anymore. And same. If I have a bit of cereal, then yeah.



franandaj said:


> A Big Purse.


 
Ah. Gotcha.



franandaj said:


> And the yolks of the eggs weren't runny.


 
Ew! Totally wrong!



franandaj said:


> Cargo shorts with bellows pockets!


 
That'll do it!



franandaj said:


> The one who posted we walked, was the gal who met up with us in the room, so she had inside information!


 
I thought that was possibly the case. But then I thought she was kidding.
Shoulda gone with my first instinct.



franandaj said:


> I don't know, it seems I can always find room for some dessert if I can stay awake.


 
I haven't found room for dessert in a long time.
I have to start eating smaller meals.



franandaj said:


>


 
Wow! Those look amazing!



franandaj said:


> At first we didn't want the white stuff on top, but when our server explained that it was lime foam and not whipped cream we were glad we went with it.


 
Yumm..



franandaj said:


> We contemplated ordering some food here but in the decided against it.


 
Why?



franandaj said:


>


 
 How many drinks had you guys had?



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately it paled in comparison to the original,


 
Not surprising.



franandaj said:


> We were hungry, but a $38 cheeseburger wasn't really to anyone's liking.


 
??? Kobe beef? Truffles?



franandaj said:


> I went ahead and ordered my “go to” Beef Tartare.


 
Not a fan. Tried it, but...



franandaj said:


>


 
That pic looks like "Ew! I'm taking these beans right off the plate!"



franandaj said:


> and to top it all off we are spending our final night of the trip at a casino! Thank you @pkondz!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I hear the escargot are highly recomended.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I look forward to reading your TR about Alaska. It is a place of much interest to Jo and I. I would like to see how accessible it is. I hope you manage to pack the right clothes! It is hard to imagine being cold when you have great warm weather.

A casino? I assume this is a land trip? I did not think any DCL ships had casinos. I like the sound of Palo plus! 

Staying tuned...


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm looking forward to seeing Alaska!

I'll catch up in a week or so.  Heading on vacay myself, so if you notice I'm MIA, don't celebrate too hard.    I'll definitely be back.  LOL


----------



## dizneeat

*Awesome DL day! I made a note of the Funwheel drink - we need to go and try this. 

Loved to hear that you fit in a ride as well. *


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh God warning bells!!! And I'm already late to the program with points.

Okay, okay.

1. no wait - was right there.
2. Test Track
3. Renter issues
4. 11 - are there 11? Laughing, I have no clue!
5. Crows, forget that they hang out at CR - I'll go with lizards.
6. One - character meet

Loved the update. So much fun you all had. Days like that are just the best!

The feelings remind me of a Tragically Hip song -

I had my hands in the river, my feet back up on the banks
I looked up to the Lord above and said hey man thanks
Sometimes I feel so good I got to scream
She said Gordie baby I know exactly what you mean
She said, she said, I swear to God she said

I just love those days! Sigh.

Anyway, wonderful update. Your photographs always paint the picture Alison!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> We’re spending three nights in Vancouver prior to the cruise



I know you are obviously booked for those nights but Alison Carmana Plaza is insanely fantastic. I can't say enough about the place. I've stayed there on both my last two train trips out (Mom and I went out again on train). They are full apartments - full kitchens, beautiful design (especially the executive ones), most have balconies, fantastic location in general terms - central to the city - easy to Stanley Park. And so easy to the port. And the price is the same as hotel rooms in the city. And it has the best grocery store right across the street with fantastic ready made food as well.

They used to be crazy low in prices. But more and more people are finding out about them. Unfortunately (and fortunately!).

I need to go, now. Oh Vancouver how I love thee!

Have a wonderful time. What a life you live! Good for you.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> since no one else seems to be nearly as excited as I am!



Ummm, what's wrong with them? 

Beyond exciting!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your trip to Vancouver and your Alaska cruise sounds amazing. I can't wait to read all about it. I hope that when the time comes, you will have a magical trip. 

I also wish you a productive weekend.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Well, I just finished posting on my TR that I was going to ignore everyone else's until I caught up.
> And then I see the 24hr warning. Figured I should come over just to make sure you hadn't posted an update (you had!) that I needed to get answers in on (you hadn't.)



Well I'm honored that you stopped by in all your busy-ness.



pkondz said:


> Me neither... at least not anymore. And same. If I have a bit of cereal, then yeah.



A good hearty breakfast will fill me up for most of the day.



pkondz said:


> I thought that was possibly the case. But then I thought she was kidding.
> Shoulda gone with my first instinct.



Always go with your instinct. 



pkondz said:


> I haven't found room for dessert in a long time.
> I have to start eating smaller meals.



At home I never have room for dessert and rarely do I fix any, but at Disney I try to plan my meals so I can eat dessert. There are so many good ones.



pkondz said:


> Wow! Those look amazing!



 and potent too!



pkondz said:


> Why?



Nothing on the menu really sounded so great and I think we were still full from the spinach dip.



pkondz said:


> How many drinks had you guys had?



By that time only three.



pkondz said:


> ??? Kobe beef? Truffles?



Tomato Concasse, sauce bernaise, St. Andre cheese, truffle bacon marmalade, prime beef and my mistake it was only $33. 



pkondz said:


> Not a fan. Tried it, but...



I like this particular recipe, not sure if I would like it elsewhere.



pkondz said:


> That pic looks like "Ew! I'm taking these beans right off the plate!"



Na, that's just Jenny and her dainty fingers, she was putting them on her plate.  She was too hungry to wait while I took the picture. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I look forward to reading your TR about Alaska. It is a place of much interest to Jo and I. I would like to see how accessible it is. I hope you manage to pack the right clothes! It is hard to imagine being cold when you have great warm weather.
> 
> A casino? I assume this is a land trip? I did not think any DCL ships had casinos. I like the sound of Palo plus!
> 
> Staying tuned...



I'm sure there are some parts that are accessible, but we were very limited on the excursions. We chose from the mild category because the moderate group had ones with 90 minute hikes and such. The ones we are doing involve mostly sitting.

There is no casino on the Disney ship, but there is one near the airport outside Vancouver. We saved a lot of airline miles by flying out the day after the cruise. We had planned to go back to the same hotel we are at pre-cruise, but then when pkondz mentioned on his bonus Maui TR that his family stayed overnight at this casino, I checked it out. It was the same price (or cheaper) and sounded like a fun way to spend our last day of the trip.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Alaska!
> 
> I'll catch up in a week or so.  Heading on vacay myself, so if you notice I'm MIA, don't celebrate too hard.    I'll definitely be back.  LOL



I remember it was breathtaking when we went in 1998, and combine that with a Disney ship and it should be extra special!

I can't wait to hear about your trip. Sadly that is one place I think we might have to leave out when we finally make it down there. It's just so far from everything! 



dizneeat said:


> *Awesome DL day! I made a note of the Funwheel drink - we need to go and try this.
> 
> Loved to hear that you fit in a ride as well. *



Be careful! That drink packs a punch! I might even want to have one with you!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Cool! Yes the trip is coming up REALLY fast! I can't believe how I agonized over what clothes to pack!  I don't have lots of cold weather clothes, and evidently Disney keeps the ship nice and warm inside while it's freezing outside at most places.  OK not freezing, but highs are in the 50s.  Did you book with Disney or are you going with another cruise line?



Did you buy any warm clothes on that trip you went to the mountains and there was snow? I'm sure it's really hard to pack for cold places when you rarely need that stuff.

Disney all the way. Booked the last Alaskan cruise of the season as well as the 4 night positioning cruise afterwards. Very excited! Also just booked Aulani for next May, so 2017 is set.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Oh God warning bells!!! And I'm already late to the program with points.



Consider it a courtesy warning.  You're welcome.



lisaviolet said:


> Okay, okay.
> 
> 1. no wait - was right there.
> 2. Test Track
> 3. Renter issues
> 4. 11 - are there 11? Laughing, I have no clue!
> 5. Crows, forget that they hang out at CR - I'll go with lizards.
> 6. One - character meet



Recorded.



lisaviolet said:


> Loved the update. So much fun you all had. Days like that are just the best!



It was a lot of fun. Reminds me of the TR you wrote when you had no park passes.



lisaviolet said:


> Anyway, wonderful update. Your photographs always paint the picture Alison!



Thank you. 



lisaviolet said:


> I know you are obviously booked for those nights but Alison Carmana Plaza is insanely fantastic. I can't say enough about the place. I've stayed there on both my last two train trips out (Mom and I went out again on train). They are full apartments - full kitchens, beautiful design (especially the executive ones), most have balconies, fantastic location in general terms - central to the city - easy to Stanley Park. And so easy to the port. And the price is the same as hotel rooms in the city. And it has the best grocery store right across the street with fantastic ready made food as well.



I looked it up and I'll keep it in mind if we go back. We have a unit with an separate bedroom, and also a kitchen. Saturday night we're going to whip up something in the room instead of dragging Fran out to a restaurant. She'll need a nap after driving us around Stanley Park and lunch at the Tea Room.

For a while there I was going several times a year, mostly for business, but we fit some fun in. I love Vancouver too!



lisaviolet said:


> Have a wonderful time. What a life you live! Good for you.



Yeah, now. I put in my time between 2004 and 2009.  Hopefully my parents will not need as much maintenance.



lisaviolet said:


> Ummm, what's wrong with them?
> 
> Beyond exciting!



I know!  Fran hardly wants to talk about it, and I sent my mom and dad an email a week ago suggesting we spend Sunday exploring Grouse Mountain and they haven't even replied back, yea, nay, or "we'll think about it!"


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Your trip to Vancouver and your Alaska cruise sounds amazing. I can't wait to read all about it. I hope that when the time comes, you will have a magical trip.
> 
> I also wish you a productive weekend.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks! The only thing I have left is to assemble my FE gifts and pack our suitcases! I can't wait!

Well so far I spent the morning cleaning windows, this afternoon I got a nail fixed, and now I'm sitting at Barnes & Noble avoiding the heat while the guy at Best Buy installs our car stereo for the third and hopefully last time. Tomorrow looks just as fun except I'm making a turkey and basic Thanksgiving type dinner.



Pinkocto said:


> Did you buy any warm clothes on that trip you went to the mountains and there was snow? I'm sure it's really hard to pack for cold places when you rarely need that stuff.



We were in a National Park at 8000ft, so no I couldn't buy any clothes. This was all I had for warm clothes packed.





For god sakes it was May, all I had was T-shirts and tank tops!

I did go shopping on New Year's Day and got some clothes that I wore on my Mississippi cruise. The problem is I only need the warm stuff for the excursions and time in Vancouver. Evidently the temperature inside of the ship is the same as it is everywhere else in the world. 



Pinkocto said:


> Disney all the way. Booked the last Alaskan cruise of the season as well as the 4 night positioning cruise afterwards. Very excited! Also just booked Aulani for next May, so 2017 is set.



Cool. Good for you! If all goes according to plan, my 2017 is also fairly set. Just need to get that darned apartment finished. And if all goes as planned, you and I are doing somewhat "opposite" trips in 2016 & 2017.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> We were in a National Park at 8000ft, so no I couldn't buy any clothes. This was all I had for warm clothes packed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For god sakes it was May, all I had was T-shirts and tank tops!



I couldn't remember what happened, but I did remember it was cold! 



franandaj said:


> I did go shopping on New Year's Day and got some clothes that I wore on my Mississippi cruise. The problem is I only need the warm stuff for the excursions and time in Vancouver. Evidently the temperature inside of the ship is the same as it is everywhere else in the world.



I don't know if that's good or bad because you'll have to carry a sweatshirt or jacket around for when you go outside. 

Great that you already had bought some stuff for the Mississippi cruise. 




franandaj said:


> Cool. Good for you! If all goes according to plan, my 2017 is also fairly set. Just need to get that darned apartment finished. And if all goes as planned, you and I are doing somewhat "opposite" trips in 2016 & 2017.



Does that mean you're going to Hawaii this year???


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I couldn't remember what happened, but I did remember it was cold!



Yeah, with the exception of the first and last nights we were in the serious boondocks the whole time.



Pinkocto said:


> I don't know if that's good or bad because you'll have to carry a sweatshirt or jacket around for when you go outside.
> 
> Great that you already had bought some stuff for the Mississippi cruise.



I had both trips in mind when I bought the clothes, and I think it is bad because I will constantly be taking off and putting on. At least I can store it in Fran's scooter bag.  People on early cruises said that ladies were wearing sleeveless dresses at dinner, so yeah warm inside, cold outside.



Pinkocto said:


> Does that mean you're going to Hawaii this year???



No, it's what I hope to be doing in 2017.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

franandaj said:


> I did go shopping on New Year's Day and got some clothes that I wore on my Mississippi cruise. The problem is I only need the warm stuff for the excursions and time in Vancouver. Evidently the temperature inside of the ship is the same as it is everywhere else in the world.



I was on the Alaska cruise last June, and I remember wearing a sweater to dinner. I also wore whatever inside that I had on outside except for my heavy coat on Tracy Arm day.


----------



## franandaj

sharksfinatic17 said:


> I was on the Alaska cruise last June, and I remember wearing a sweater to dinner. I also wore whatever inside that I had on outside except for my heavy coat on Tracy Arm day.



That's interesting. Everyone else who has reported back told me otherwise.  I guess I'll just have to prepare for multiple options.


----------



## franandaj

Day 5

OK, you can credit Fran for the title of this chapter.  I asked her for a little help and said that it was the day that _yadda yadda yadda _happened.  (You will find out when you read it), and she suggested "A Funny thing happened on the way to the 'yadda'".  I substituted "Kiosks" and thus came the title.  It didn't hurt that we were watching the the 1966 Musical "A Funny Thing Happened on the way to the Forum" on TV.

Since I didn’t note the time I woke up, I must assume that I slept in until a reasonable time (like 7:00AM), probably took another bath as I love my Jacuzzi tub!

We had breakfast in the room, yogurt, toast, cereal, V8, or some combination of the above.

Just as we approached the bus stop the Epcot bus pulled away. We ended up waiting the proverbial 20 minutes wait. 

When we got to the park, Fran picked us up buttons, me Happy Birthday and 1st visit for Alberto. 

We rode Nemo first.





































It seems that I need a bit more practice with my new dark ride lens.

Then we checked out the aquariums. 













I was stalking this little crab.













We also stopped for a photo op or two.

















Then we went over to The Land to get on Living with the Land. 









There was no wait, it was a complete walk on.  I warn you, if you’re not into plants, just scroll ahead to the next post.  I took waaaaaay too many pictures in here, but the place always fascinates me.


















































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*













































































I always think that this combining the fish with the plants environment is so cool!









And in just a few days, we’ll be back for this!





After the ride, we decided to exit the pavilion. Especially since Soarin’ was closed during our trip. When we got back up to the second level, we looked back at the line for LWTL and the queue was 3/4 full! We sort of dodged a bullet on that one!

We still had a few more minutes until our 11:30AM FP+ for Mission Space.  So we looked at some of the floral displays.













We took a PP picture.









Then it was time for our Orange Team Mission. Jim loved it Alberto hated it. He said that it affected his blood pressure for the rest of the day and even the next day.

When we got off the ride we found Fran on the phone. 

Now I loved everyone’s answers to the question, “What caused a hiccup in our day?”  It shows that folks know lots of things about us and our habits and stuff.  We were lucky that on this trip we didn’t have any cat problems, but I can see from some of our last few trips, why that would be one thought.  Also we had our share of band nonsense on this trip.  We aren’t even in leadership anymore, Fran is the librarian, but that’s it and you’d think we would be out of the loop, but that wasn’t it either.  I know at some point, Jim had to deal with band drama, but it wasn’t that today.

Fran was talking to the home security alarm company who had received an alert that the alarm went off. The cats were being fed by a tag team, Darcy and her brother, and our friend Donna and her husband. We called Darcy and they weren't doing this feeding shift. We called David's cell phone (Donna's husband) and got voice mail. We called their land line (as Donna refuses to get a cell phone), we also got the answering machine. Rather than send the police out to the house, Darcy and her brother agreed to go check it out, and as they were on their way, we got a call back from David that Donna had left just over 20 minutes ago, and it was most likely she who tripped the alarm. I disarmed it from my phone, and then Darcy called back to confirm it was Donna who tripped the alarm. 

There was some kind of problem with the keypad, and evidently some of the keys were sticking causing the alarm to go off. Whatever the situation, Darcy fired Donna and said that she and her brother would take care of the rest of the feeding. That’s putting it a little harshly, but Donna doesn’t handle technology very well, and being unable to disarm the alarm caused her to have a full emotional breakdown. Darcy just realized that it was easier all around for her and her brother to take care of the cats.

This probably took about half an hour with all the calls to and from the security company, various cat sitters, brother of cat sitter (to get David’s work phone number when they didn’t initially answer the phones).  Between Fran, Jim and myself we were calling everyone trying to figure out what was going on, and deciding whether or not to call the police.  Luckily in the end it was nothing.  After your first false alarm, the city charges a penalty for each additional police visit, so we didn’t want to waste it on a false alarm.

We took a couple more PP pictures.


















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

So we moved on to the Mexico kiosk.





Normally we would have split everything but we decided after all that craziness Fran and I each needed our own margarita. 





We also got a shrimp taco.





And a vegetable Quesadilla.  





Both were good, but I could really taste the habanero sauce on the taco!  It was a tad bit spicy!

We had decided to skip China and Germany in lieu of Italy and the American Smokehouse, but we did stop in Germany for their grapefruit beer. On our way to Germany we spied these creations.

















And I got a glass of Kabinett.









When I came out from the Wine shop, I found Fran and Alberto who were thoroughly amused by this duck in the fountain who was interested in stealing pieces of their pretzel that they had purchased in addition to the grapefruit beer.





We headed out toward Italy, but not before stopping at these topiaries.

















Then we moved on to Italy.





Fran and I split a Chicken Parmesan.





We also split the vegetable ravioli.  Both were quite tasty.





I got the Pinot Grigio





We also got the Pistachio Crema with Strawberries.  It was good.





We spied these two on the way to the American Pavillion





And we pushed on to America. Florida was in the midst of a heatwave, and we were really starting to feel it on this day.  It was really hot out, and it was the height of the sun, and there was hardly any shade anywhere. They had cart with a strawberry lemonade that you could top with a shot or two of grey goose vodka. I chose one. 









And Fran got a pink donut.  I think our second pink donut saw it’s ending the night before, so she needed another one.





The Voices of Liberty were just about to start, so I sucked down my drink (and didn't get a brain freeze) and went in. 





It had been quite a few years since we had seen the American Adventure, so it was a nice break from the heat. 









We had planned to get something at the kiosk in America, but we were all still so full from Mexico and Italy that we skipped it.  It was still blazing hot outside. Something that became painfully obvious as we trekked back to the character stop, where we used our second FP+.





























*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*





















Then we were on our way to the bus stop. 





Our third FP+ was for Journey into Imagination, but since we rode that two days before, we didn’t need to do it again. Once we were back at the resort, Fran laid down for a nap while I started our first load of laundry. I tried to sleep. I decided that I couldn't so I just took my shower and got ready for dinner. 

By the time I was dressed, so was Fran and it was about time for our dinner reservation. We headed down to Artist Point.









I had my standard Gibson





Jim ordered a Margarita.





They gave us some bread and sea salted butter.









We started off with the Mushroom soup.  They gave us two orders and split it into four portions. That was perfect!





I got the Farm Egg Fettucine.  Evidently there are people who don’t know the difference between Fettucine (a type of noodle), and Fettucine Alfredo (a preparation of said noodle). Our waiter tried to explain to me that there was no creamy sauce on the pasta, it just had some tomatoes, garlic, and shaved cheese tossed in olive oil.  I sort of looked at him blankly thinking, “Um, I can read the menu…”  I just told him that was fine.





Alberto and Jim ordered the mussels





They also got the Delta Asparagus Salad





Jim and I both ordered the Buffalo Strip Loin, Fran planned to finish what I couldn’t eat.





Jim’s was prettier than mine.





Alberto got the Vegetarian Eggplant Panisse.





They also ordered a side of Crispy Tubers





Our server brought me a birthday dessert.





And we all split the berry cobbler





I took one bite of dessert and realized I just couldn't hold my head up any more. I was full on exhausted and could not stay at the table any longer. Fran let me take her scooter back to the room and I was asleep before they even made it back to the room.

Contest!!!!!!!

Answers:

For the next round of questions, we go to EPCOT the next day

1. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
20 Minutes

2. What was our first ride of the day? (10 points)
Nemo

3. What happened at home (in California) to create a hiccup in our day? (10 points)
 Pet Sitter set off the house alarm

4. How many kiosks do we visit? (10 points)
 two

5. What wildlife amuses us? (10 points)
Duck in the fountain eating pretzels

6. We have three FP+, how many do we use? (10 points for the right answer, 5 bonus points for each correct attraction)
Two, Mission Space, Character Spot.


Responses

dolphingirl47, 22 minutes, Spaceship Earth, Somebody left the door open triggering an alert on your cellphone, 5, Ducks, 2 (Test Track, Living with the Land), 33 points
cruisehopeful, 25 minutes, Spaceship Earth, Band drama, 5, a squirrel, 2, one for Spaceship Earth and one for Soarin., 15 points
Malia78, 11minutes, Living with the Land, Cat trouble, 6 kiosks, momma duck and ducklings, 2 FP used, Test Track and Epcot Character Spot, 16 points
DisneyFirefly, 40 minutes, Gran Fiesta Tour, Text about one of the kitties not doing well?, All of them!, A flying purple dragon with yellow horns , Illuminations, Spaceship Earth, and Journey Into Imagination. I'll go with using two., 10 points
rndmr, 10 minutes, Test Track, something happened to one of the kitties, 5, Ducks, 2, Test track and the Character Spot, 20 points
dizneeat, 12 minutes, Living with the land, One of your kitties escaped the catsitter, Let's say you visited 6 of them, A squirrel, You used all three. They were for Spaceship Earth, Turtle Talk with Crush, Test Track, 2 points
Pinkocto, 17 minutes, SE, Alarms set off at the house, 7, Bunnies, 2, TT, LWTL, 27 points
pkondz, 30 minutes, SE, Cat went AWOL, 5, duck, One for SE, 10 points
Steppesister, 12 minutes, The Land, Kitty gets out, 6, A bunny, 2 (Illuminations and Spaceship Earth), 12 points
dgbg100106, 17 minutes, Soarin, Sheet music was needed for auditions, 5, ducks, 2 Soarin and Turtle Talk with Crush, 27 points
Paula Sedley-Burke, 0 mins you had up your pace to race to a bus already there, it's early. So snoring at soarin', renters giving you grief, 5 alive, a bird, 4 you got the one more when your 3 ran out. Test track, SE , Illuminations., 5 points
Leshaface, 8 minutes, Test Track, Your house alarm went off, 4, Ducks, 2 - Illuminations, Character spot, 30 points
DnA2010, 23 minutes (boo), Figment, a sick kittie  (but he/she is fine now), 7, Well I don't think I've read much about Disney cats at WDW (we had one hang out over the exit of the Indy tunnel last fall during our visit) and I've reviewed the answers already guessed as well as consulted the google store- I am going to guess a real turtle in the future world lagoon., 3: SE, Character Meet, TT, 7 points
Irene_dsc, 8 minutes, Spaceship Earth, Kitty escaped, 7, Seagull trying to get someone's food, 2 - Spaceship Earth, Living with the Land, 0 points
juniorbugman, 7 minutes because you have that Magical Bus pass, Listen to the Land, Jim had band issues and he had to resolve them, 6, Lizards because you had such fun with them on your walk to Fort Wilderness, 2 (Illuminations and Test Track) because you didn't need to use the one for Listen to the Land because it was a walk on, 10 points.
Captain_Oblivious, 6 minutes, Spaceship Earth, Something with the cats. One of them strayed outside and wouldn't come back in?, Seven, Squirrel!, Two. One for Test Track and one for the character meet & greet, 10 points
IowaTater, 7 minutes, Spaceship Earth, One of the kitties got sick, 6, Duck, 1, for Test Track??
EJ4Disney, to long - 22 minutes, Test Track, a lost kitty - not accounted for, 4, a bunny and a bird, 3 - Space Ship Earth, Crush, Illuminations
lisaviolet, no wait, Test Track, Renter issues, 11 - are there 11? Laughing, I have no clue!, Crows, forget that they hang out at CR - I'll go with lizards, One - character meet, 0 points



Bonus Points

Malia78 – 5 points for Character Spot
rndmr – 5 points for Character Spot
Paula Sedley-Burke – 5 points for Character Spot
Leshaface – 5 points for Character Spot
DnA2010 – 5 points for Character Spot
irene_dsc – 5 points for the animal question, got the animal wrong, but got it right what it was doing.
Captain_Oblivious - 5 points for Character Spot
lisaviolet - 5 points for Character Spot


Results

Leshaface – 35 points
dolphingirl47 – 33 points
Pinkocto – 27 points
dgbg100106 – 27 points
rndmr – 25 points
Malia78 – 21 points
cruisehopeful – 15 points
Captain_Oblivious – 15 points
Steppesister – 12 points
pkondz – 10 points
DisneyFirefly – 10 points
Paula Sedley-Burke – 10 points
juniorbugman – 10 points
IowaTater – 10 points
EJ4Disney – 8 points
DnA2010 – 7 points
Irene_dsc – 5 points
lisaviolet - 5 points
dizneeat – 2 points


Overall Results


Leshaface – 125 points
Malia78 – 121 points
Captain_Oblivious  - 113 points
rndmr – 108 points
DnA2010 – 103.5 points
pkondz – 100 points
juniorbugman – 96 points
Pinkocto – 90 points
dizneeat – 82 points
Paula Sedley-Burke – 82 points
dgbg100106 – 76 points
Steppesister – 68 points
dolphingirl47 – 63 points
EJ4Disney – 53 points
IowaTater – 50 points
DisneyFirefly – 49 points
irene_dsc – 39 points
lisaviolet - 25 points
cruisehopeful – 15 points


Next round of questions:

1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)

6. What do we do for dinner?  (10 points)


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sounds like an eventful day! Oh my re the alarm. Good job you had somebody to take care of it. Donna getting the elbow! No good is she if she can't operate an alarm system.

Nemo looks fun. I only did this once. I have a shark phobia. 

Food at the kiosks looks great. Good idea to spilt food. 

Dinner looked good too. I guess that previous guests must have complained where is my creamy sauce .... 

Were you drunk in charge of a scooter Alison lol. On the right side of the coridor I wonder... Hick...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Also just booked Aulani for next May, so 2017 is set.




When are you going to be at Aulani? I am hoping to spend the day there when we are in Oahu on our cruise. That will be May 9th.

Corinna


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Florida Heat can really hit you hard when you aren't used to it!  Smart to call it a day with the kiosks!  Glad you enjoyed Italy & Mexico's kiosks!  I loved those ones too!  

Your dinner at Artist Pointe looks good! That buffalo looks delicious and super lean.  The macarons they gave you also look awesome.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I enjoyed all the photos. Fortunately the alert was just a false alarm. If the Margarita was as potent as the one I had at the foot and wine festival, then that would have taken the edge off.



franandaj said:


> 2. How long do we wait for the bus?



18 minutes.



franandaj said:


> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to?



Animal Kingdom 



franandaj said:


> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant?



Sana'a



franandaj said:


> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all?



No



franandaj said:


> 6. What do we do for dinner?



Cook in the villa.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> No, it's what I hope to be doing in 2017.



Awesome! When are you hoping for?


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous birthday!!!  Yummy food, delicious drinks, fantastic company, how can it get any better! Well, the alarm drama could have been avoided. Poor lady having a problem with it, that must have been very stressful. Good that Darcy took over. Those kitties were probably wondering what in the world was going on!

Love LWTL. I feel with FP+ the wait times have been more erratic.



1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)

Breakfast in the room

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

3 minutes

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)

HS

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)

Beaches and Cream

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)

Yes

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)

You make a delicious meal in the room


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> When are you going to be at Aulani? I am hoping to spend the day there when we are in Oahu on our cruise. That will be May 9th.
> 
> Corinna



We'll overlap!!!  we'll be there May 5-19.


----------



## rndmr2

Looking forward to hearing about your Alaska Cruise. I know what you mean about others not being as excited, that happens to me all the time if there are multiple people going on a trip, nobody ever wants to talk about pre planning.

Love the LWTL pics, I really like that ride. 

Lots of nice PP pics of the 4 of you, fun Character pics too

That duck picture was too funny!

Nice dinner at Artist Point, we really enjoyed our dinner there when we went in 2014, I would definitely go back.



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)------in the room
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)-------------5 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)--------------MK
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)--------------The Wave
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)-------yes
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)-------------Ohana


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds like an eventful day! Oh my re the alarm. Good job you had somebody to take care of it. Donna getting the elbow! No good is she if she can't operate an alarm system.



That's the first time that it's gone off, other than the time when the contractor didn't know we had alarmed the system and he just came waltzing into the house.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nemo looks fun. I only did this once. I have a shark phobia.



The sharks only play a small role in the ride.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Food at the kiosks looks great. Good idea to spilt food.



That way we get to try more things!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Dinner looked good too. I guess that previous guests must have complained where is my creamy sauce ....



Evidently....



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Were you drunk in charge of a scooter Alison lol. On the right side of the coridor I wonder... Hick...



Naw, just plum exhausted.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Florida Heat can really hit you hard when you aren't used to it! Smart to call it a day with the kiosks! Glad you enjoyed Italy & Mexico's kiosks! I loved those ones too!



The humidity is brutal!  Even when it's 97 here today, it's not as bad as it was in the heat of the day in Florida.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Your dinner at Artist Pointe looks good! That buffalo looks delicious and super lean. The macarons they gave you also look awesome.



It was really good, but my favorite was the mushroom soup, and then the fettucine!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I enjoyed all the photos. Fortunately the alert was just a false alarm. If the Margarita was as potent as the one I had at the foot and wine festival, then that would have taken the edge off.



It wasn't all that potent, but the lemonade with the vodka really did the trick!



dolphingirl47 said:


> 18 minutes.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> Sana'a
> 
> No
> 
> Cook in the villa.



Recorded.



Pinkocto said:


> Awesome! When are you hoping for?



I don't want to jinx it. When we get the apartment cleaned out then it will be a go.



Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous birthday!!! Yummy food, delicious drinks, fantastic company, how can it get any better! Well, the alarm drama could have been avoided. Poor lady having a problem with it, that must have been very stressful. Good that Darcy took over. Those kitties were probably wondering what in the world was going on!
> 
> Love LWTL. I feel with FP+ the wait times have been more erratic.



It was a fun day, but it really wore me out.  Donna is easily stressed, and this just put her over the edge.  I'm pretty sure the kitties scattered as soon as the alarm went off.



Pinkocto said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> Breakfast in the room
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 3 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> HS
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> 
> Beaches and Cream
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> Yes
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
> 
> You make a delicious meal in the room



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

rndmr2 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your Alaska Cruise. I know what you mean about others not being as excited, that happens to me all the time if there are multiple people going on a trip, nobody ever wants to talk about pre planning.



I did get a little boost of fun today.  When I called my father for Father's Day he was really talkative (which is unusual).  We were talking about the cruise and I was telling him that I was a little concerned that he and my mom might have trouble finding breakfast that they are used to on the ship.  He asked something about "What are the choices?" which gave me the chance to launch into a huge spiel about all the restaurants on the ship, what they serve and when.  It was fun and hopefully he found it educational! 



rndmr2 said:


> Love the LWTL pics, I really like that ride.



Thanks!  It was so fun to do the backstage tour, lots of great information there you don't get on the ride.



rndmr2 said:


> Lots of nice PP pics of the 4 of you, fun Character pics too



Thanks!  We tried to make good use of PP this trip.



rndmr2 said:


> That duck picture was too funny!



It took a bunch of tried to get one, he was fast!



rndmr2 said:


> Nice dinner at Artist Point, we really enjoyed our dinner there when we went in 2014, I would definitely go back.



We really liked it too!  I would love to go back on a day when I rested more.  I might just get the soup and the cobbler, although if the fettucine is still on the menu, I'd order it again!



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)------in the room
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)-------------5 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)--------------MK
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)--------------The Wave
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)-------yes
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)-------------Ohana



Recorded.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oops, I somehow managed to overlook the first question.

1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points) - You had breakfast in the villa.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> We'll overlap!!!  we'll be there May 5-19.



That is fantastic news. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I don't want to jinx it. When we get the apartment cleaned out then it will be a go.



No jinxing, I won't pry anymore.  I hope it works out!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That is fantastic news.
> 
> Corinna



I already told mom, she's excited as well!


----------



## Malia78

Been away the past few days so catching up. I'm at work so I can't see the pictures-will have to reread tonight and comment.

Your Alaska cruise is just around the corner--yay! Sounds like you've made some great plans though and I can't wait to read about your adventures. 

I'm still sorting through pictures so probably won't have my trip report started in time--I realized that I didn't take as many pictures as I usually do and traveling with children was a different experience for me so it will be fun to see the same cruise from another perspective.

--Karilynn


----------



## dgbg100106

This Alaska trip sounds very exciting and I can't wait to read all about it.  It is on my bucket list.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oops, I somehow managed to overlook the first question.
> 
> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points) - You had breakfast in the villa.
> 
> Corinna



Recorded.



Pinkocto said:


> No jinxing, I won't pry anymore.  I hope it works out!



Need to get to the old house today and do so.e work on it!



Malia78 said:


> Been away the past few days so catching up. I'm at work so I can't see the pictures-will have to reread tonight and comment.



Where did you go?  



Malia78 said:


> Your Alaska cruise is just around the corner--yay! Sounds like you've made some great plans though and I can't wait to read about your adventures.



It's getting there! I have all my clothes I'm bringing hanging in the spare bedroom. The weather predictions for the first day will show up in my weather kitty app tomorrow. It will be about like Winter in So Cal. I may add a few tanks and T's to wear inside the ship during the day.



Malia78 said:


> I'm still sorting through pictures so probably won't have my trip report started in time--I realized that I didn't take as many pictures as I usually do and traveling with children was a different experience for me so it will be fun to see the same cruise from another perspective.



That's OK. You answered my questions,  and there are enough TRs out there that I'm getting the idea.



dgbg100106 said:


> This Alaska trip sounds very exciting and I can't wait to read all about it.  It is on my bucket list.



I've done it before, but I'm really excited to do it again. Especially on Disney!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> Next round of questions:
> 
> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)



1. Eat in the villa

2. 12 minutes

3. Animal Kingdom

4. Sanaa

5. No

6. Citricos


----------



## franandaj

IowaTater said:


> 1. Eat in the villa
> 
> 2. 12 minutes
> 
> 3. Animal Kingdom
> 
> 4. Sanaa
> 
> 5. No
> 
> 6. Citricos



Recorded.


----------



## dhorner233

1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)

1. 1900? The one at the Grand Floridian?
2. 10 min.
3. HS
4. O'Hana
5. No, of course not lol
6. Something in the room that you cooked.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Great report, Allison!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> Next round of questions:
> 
> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)


1.) Eat in your room
2.) 5 minutes
3.) Hollywood Studios
4.) Big River Grille and Brewing
5.) No
6.) Try a new restaurant


----------



## EJ4Disney

I loved your top that you wore in todays report.  Really pretty.

1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
Eat at Starring Rolls

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited.

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
Hollywood Studios

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
You took the boat over to the Boardwalk and ate at Beaches and Cream

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
no

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
eat and cook in the room


----------



## Malia78

Loved all the group photos because everyone looks so HAPPY!

Time to post some guesses:
1. Grabbed something quick service at Roaring Forks
2. 8 min
3. HS
4. Captain's Grille
5. Yes
6. cooked a meal in the villa

--Karilynn


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> 1. 1900? The one at the Grand Floridian?
> 2. 10 min.
> 3. HS
> 4. O'Hana
> 5. No, of course not lol
> 6. Something in the room that you cooked.



Recorded.



bobbiwoz said:


> Great report, Allison!



Thanks!  and 



cruisehopeful said:


> 1.) Eat in your room
> 2.) 5 minutes
> 3.) Hollywood Studios
> 4.) Big River Grille and Brewing
> 5.) No
> 6.) Try a new restaurant



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

EJ4Disney said:


> I loved your top that you wore in todays report. Really pretty.



Thanks!  I got it on my December trip and that was one of the first times it was warm enough to wear it!  We were having a cold spell in So Cal and didn't hardly get out of the 70s until this week.



EJ4Disney said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> Eat at Starring Rolls
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited.
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> You took the boat over to the Boardwalk and ate at Beaches and Cream
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> no
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
> eat and cook in the room



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> Loved all the group photos because everyone looks so HAPPY!



It's funny because we were all hot and tired, but we covered it well!



Malia78 said:


> Time to post some guesses:
> 1. Grabbed something quick service at Roaring Forks
> 2. 8 min
> 3. HS
> 4. Captain's Grille
> 5. Yes
> 6. cooked a meal in the villa



Recorded.


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay let's see if I can redeem myself this time round.
1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
Eat in the room

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited.

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
Magic Kingdom

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
I can only guess at this one since I haven't been to Disney in quite a few years so I don't know what restaurants are at the resorts but I know that you have written before that you like Beaches and Cream so I am going to guess that one.

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
no

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
You are all so pooped with your days adventures that you cook in the room.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I'm honored that you stopped by in all your busy-ness.



It ain't easy.
so tired.



franandaj said:


> Always go with your instinct.



_Now_ you tell me!



franandaj said:


> At home I never have room for dessert and rarely do I fix any, but at Disney I try to plan my meals so I can eat dessert. There are so many good ones.



Someone else mentioned only eating appies to leave room for dessert.
I might try that.



franandaj said:


> I must assume that I slept in until a reasonable time (like 7:00AM),



Reasonable. 



franandaj said:


> probably took another bath as I love my Jacuzzi tub!



Love hotel tubs.
Let the hot water run!



franandaj said:


>



Interesting. I don't remember those.



franandaj said:


>



Nice shots.



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> I warn you, if you’re not into plants, just scroll ahead to the next post. I took waaaaaay too many pictures in here, but the place always fascinates me.



I haven't decided how I feel about it yet.
I've only been on a few times.



franandaj said:


>



Like a sturgeon.... swimming for the very first time!


Sorry. Tired.



franandaj said:


> When we got back up to the second level, we looked back at the line for LWTL and the queue was 3/4 full! We sort of dodged a bullet on that one!



Timing is everything.



franandaj said:


> Then it was time for our Orange Team Mission. Jim loved it Alberto hated it. He said that it affected his blood pressure for the rest of the day and even the next day.



I totally get that.



franandaj said:


> Fran was talking to the home security alarm company



Uh, oh...



franandaj said:


> Darcy called back to confirm it was Donna who tripped the alarm.



That's it! She's banned!!



franandaj said:


> There was some kind of problem with the keypad, and evidently some of the keys were sticking causing the alarm to go off.



Oh well... that happens.
To my folks, actually.

Funny thing was they had one number twice, like 0102 so the "0" was sticking.
I told them to change it.
So they did...
To something like 0123.





franandaj said:


> Whatever the situation, Darcy fired Donna and said that she and her brother would take care of the rest of the feeding.



She's outta there!



franandaj said:


> Donna doesn’t handle technology very well, and being unable to disarm the alarm caused her to have a full emotional breakdown.



Oh, dear. I was just kidding.......



franandaj said:


>



Cutest picture of the group so far!



franandaj said:


> Normally we would have split everything but we decided after all that craziness Fran and I each needed our own margarita.



Again... seems reasonable.



franandaj said:


> When I came out from the Wine shop, I found Fran and Alberto who were thoroughly amused by this duck in the fountain who was interested in stealing pieces of their pretzel that they had purchased in addition to the grapefruit beer.



 Great pic!!!



franandaj said:


>



Oh. My.



franandaj said:


> They had cart with a strawberry lemonade that you could top with a shot or two of grey goose vodka. I chose one.



I should hope so!



franandaj said:


> And Fran got a pink donut. I think our second pink donut saw it’s ending the night before, so she needed another one.



I keep using the term "reasonable".



franandaj said:


> It had been quite a few years since we had seen the American Adventure, so it was a nice break from the heat.



I haven't been since the 80s.



franandaj said:


> Our third FP+ was for Journey into Imagination, but since we rode that two days before, we didn’t need to do it again.



Or even the first time.



franandaj said:


> I decided that I couldn't so I just took my shower and got ready for dinner.



No bath?



franandaj said:


> I took one bite of dessert and realized I just couldn't hold my head up any more.



Wow! That's one heavy dessert!



franandaj said:


> I was full on exhausted and could not stay at the table any longer. Fran let me take her scooter back to the room and I was asleep before they even made it back to the room.



Awwww... poor Alison.



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)



Okay, I'm wayyyyy too tired to make educated or even sensible guesses, so...
1. Sing a duet while throwing donuts at each other.
2. 20 minutes
3. MK
4. no clue. The Wave.
5. Yes... but you don't use them all anyway.
6. You eat. Drink, too.


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> Okay let's see if I can redeem myself this time round.
> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> Eat in the room
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited.
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> I can only guess at this one since I haven't been to Disney in quite a few years so I don't know what restaurants are at the resorts but I know that you have written before that you like Beaches and Cream so I am going to guess that one.
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> no
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
> You are all so pooped with your days adventures that you cook in the room.



Recorded.



pkondz said:


> It ain't easy.
> so tired.



I bet.  I don't know how you do it at our age.  



pkondz said:


> _Now_ you tell me!



You should know that by now!



pkondz said:


> Someone else mentioned only eating appies to leave room for dessert.
> I might try that.



I do that often.  Works out very well!  



pkondz said:


> Love hotel tubs.
> Let the hot water run!



Especially in parts of the country which aren't experiencing a drought!



pkondz said:


> Interesting. I don't remember those.



That was actually Jim's picture, mine was underexposed.



pkondz said:


> Nice shots.



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> I haven't decided how I feel about it yet.
> I've only been on a few times.



When life gets settled again, we will have a garden once again!



pkondz said:


> Like a sturgeon.... swimming for the very first time!
> 
> 
> Sorry. Tired.



That was bad.  



pkondz said:


> Timing is everything.









pkondz said:


> Uh, oh...
> 
> That's it! She's banned!!



Pretty much.



pkondz said:


> Oh well... that happens.
> To my folks, actually.
> 
> Funny thing was they had one number twice, like 0102 so the "0" was sticking.
> I told them to change it.
> So they did...
> To something like 0123.



We have different codes for each of our cat sitters and get a text/email when the system is disarmed.



pkondz said:


> She's outta there!
> 
> Oh, dear. I was just kidding.......



Yeah, even still she is wracking her brain to figure out what she did wrong!



pkondz said:


> Cutest picture of the group so far!



Awww, thanks!



pkondz said:


> Again... seems reasonable.



Margaritas are always reasonable!



pkondz said:


> Great pic!!!



You should see how many I took to get that one.  That little sucker was FAST!



pkondz said:


> I should hope so!



Why?    I was on vacation....



pkondz said:


> I keep using the term "reasonable".



With Fran there is no such thing.



pkondz said:


> I haven't been since the 80s.



We love it on hot days!



pkondz said:


> Or even the first time.







pkondz said:


> No bath?



It takes me too long to cool down from a proper bath so I don't normally do it before going out to a nice restaurant.



pkondz said:


> Awwww... poor Alison.







pkondz said:


> Okay, I'm wayyyyy too tired to make educated or even sensible guesses, so...
> 1. Sing a duet while throwing donuts at each other.
> 2. 20 minutes
> 3. MK
> 4. no clue. The Wave.
> 5. Yes... but you don't use them all anyway.
> 6. You eat. Drink, too.



Recorded.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I bet. I don't know how you do it at our age.



Me neither.



franandaj said:


> When life gets settled again, we will have a garden once again!



I tried to garden once.
I have a brown thumb. Everything I touch, I kill.



franandaj said:


> We have different codes for each of our cat sitters and get a text/email when the system is disarmed.



Huh. Cool.



franandaj said:


> Margaritas are always reasonable!







franandaj said:


> You should see how many I took to get that one. That little sucker was FAST!







franandaj said:


> It takes me too long to cool down from a proper bath so I don't normally do it before going out to a nice restaurant.



Oh! Never thought of that. But, true.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Caught up on your latest update to your WDW trip report. Boy it was hot last week in SoCal on Sunday and Monday in the 100s.

Interesting that you start with The Seas with Nemo and Friends. It is nice to go in The Seas to see the fish. I can never get tired of The Land pavilion and ride Living with the Land every time I go to Epcot. Nice to see more food pics from the kiosks even though there aren't that many like the F&W Festival but it is nice to see the Disney character topiaries. Dinner at Artist Point looks very appetizing.


----------



## orangecats2

Hi! Still following along. I'm not going to take part in your contest. Ponzi's was enough for now, they're stressful! I'll definitely take part if you have another one. 

I have my dog/cat/house sitting job for three weeks this summer. They have an outdoor hot tub but no house alarm. So no chance of that going off. Plus their doors lock from the outside so I can't be locked out. 

I was wondering about the possibility of renting DVC points. We'd be going next year in Sept and staying in a studio.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I tried to garden once.
> I have a brown thumb. Everything I touch, I kill.



   I didn't think you could grow anything in the frozen tundra up there anyways!



mvf-m11c said:


> Caught up on your latest update to your WDW trip report. Boy it was hot last week in SoCal on Sunday and Monday in the 100s.



It sure was!  When it's that hot out there all I want to do is hide inside the nicely air conditioned buildings and rides!



mvf-m11c said:


> Interesting that you start with The Seas with Nemo and Friends. It is nice to go in The Seas to see the fish.



We were trying to get Jim and Alberto on almost all the attractions and I figured that would be a walk on as well as Living with the Land, so we knocked out that side of the park that morning.



mvf-m11c said:


> I can never get tired of The Land pavilion and ride Living with the Land every time I go to Epcot.



It's a great ride, and soon our Behind the Seeds tour is coming.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see more food pics from the kiosks even though there aren't that many like the F&W Festival but it is nice to see the Disney character topiaries.



In a way, I liked it better that they had less booths, not as stressful to get through all of them!



mvf-m11c said:


> Dinner at Artist Point looks very appetizing.



It was very good!



orangecats2 said:


> Hi! Still following along. I'm not going to take part in your contest. Ponzi's was enough for now, they're stressful! I'll definitely take part if you have another one.



I understand.  I'm not sure I would do another contest!  It's a tiny bit stressful on my end too!



orangecats2 said:


> I have my dog/cat/house sitting job for three weeks this summer. They have an outdoor hot tub but no house alarm. So no chance of that going off. Plus their doors lock from the outside so I can't be locked out.



When we're gone next week both Jim and Darcy will be taking care of the cats.  She was hoping to go in the pool, but I had to tell her that they are draining our pool and starting work on it Tuesday, so no such luck.



orangecats2 said:


> I was wondering about the possibility of renting DVC points. We'd be going next year in Sept and staying in a studio.



I'll send you a PM.


----------



## franandaj

Our next trip out to Disneyland resort was a week after the girls debauchery weekend. Frozen the Musical was opening and through an “AP style” event we had managed to get tickets.  We had decided to out early and have a late lunch.  We entered DCA and headed directly to….





We get one of each, a corn dog and a cheese filled dog.





I just love the cheese dog, it’s all ooey and gooey in there!





But the regular corn dog isn’t bad either.





Then we stopped for a couple of Margaritas at the stand in Pacific Wharf





A quick look around the wharf.







 





We got our wristbands which got us into the show.





Then we headed to Fran’s favorite store.  Where we didn’t buy anything!





They were setting up all the stuff for the Media the next morning.













We had some time to kill before we could start lining up, so we looked in some of the shops and I’ll give you spoiler alert, we tried to buy this dress on the WDW trip, but they didn’t have my size in stock.  They had it here and we got our better hometown discount on it as well!





Then we were off to find the line





They had been busy while we were gone!





In the rehab of the theater they added an elevator so that the top floors are accessible now.  We had to wait in the elevator line.  As far as the show running late, it seems that there were technical issues going on.  An older couple who was waiting in the elevator access area with us told us that their son was the technical director and he was called back from the waiting area to fix some glitches.  Here we are in the waiting area for the balcony.





Only the big wigs got to sit in the Orchestra level.  The show was supposed to start at 6:00PM and finally about 6:20 they started loading us in. boy was it slow loading. I’d say that it was 6:45 before the show actually began.  We did get commemorative programs to celebrate the event. I’m showing you the whole program to give you an idea of what the staging was like.  Since this was the World Premiere no photography or video was allowed.  









































Here are some “fun facts” that I learned about the show the next day from my favorite morning news program which broadcasted live from some of those sets I showed earlier.  There are multiple “casts” so that the main stars perform in only one show per day.  As far as the main stars of the show there are:

6 Annas
6 Elsas
5 Olafs
5 Christophs

16 technical folks are required per show for the effects and other such production needs.  24 people are acting in each production and they have over 100 actors total to keep the show running on a daily basis.

Every actor in the production has 2 of each costume custom made to fit them. There are over 1000 costumes and 776 pairs of shoes.

When the show opened they were putting on three performances a day.  When I looked at the schedule earlier this week they were having four performances a day, I believe they will eventually have as many as five shows a day in the peak season.

Here is my take on the show: it was very entertaining and an ambitious production. If you are a musical theater person and love going to see Broadway quality productions, you should definitely see it. I want to see it again from the orchestra.  Only press and big wigs sat in the orchestra, we were in the mezzanine and couldn't see some of the effects.

After I see it for a second time, when my DIS friends come to town, I will go with them if they want to see it. Otherwise I will let all the Frozen fanatics have the opportunity.  I liked it more for the production value, stage sets, costumes, and special effects. The music was good and executed well, but the music does not have the appeal to me that Aladdin did (which I saw over and over).

It took quite some time to unload everyone via the elevator.  The CMs said only one wheelchair/scooter could ride on the elevator at a time, but Fran and I knew otherwise and at least on our trip down we fit in a wheelchair in addition to her scooter.

We were famished by this point as it had been a long time since we had the corn and cheese dogs.  We headed over to Tortilla Jo’s.









We ordered a couple Margaritas





Some Guacamole prepared tableside.













We got an order of Enchiladas Suizas





We did get some taquitos, but I neglected to take a picture.  And with that we headed back home, all pleased with ourselves for having attended the World Premiere of Frozen.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a fantastic day. I am glad that they made the theatre more accessible. The show sounds great and I loved all the facts you posted. I am glad that you got the dress you were after. That cheese dog looks great. I have to try that the next time I come. I have only ever had the traditional corn dogs.

Corinna


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad you enjoyed your the premiere of Frozen!  I have a feeling it will be a one and done for us as well as I'm really over Frozen at this point.  

Tortilla Jo's looks like a great dinner!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm envious of you and Fran that you were able to see it before it was open to the public. But also I was glad that I didn't go as well since you weren't able to take any pictures or videos of the show. From this past trip on Monday where I got to see it again, one of my party members had an ECV and we got to sit in the Orchestra area. We had the FP's for the Orchestra area since we got it that early morning. I didn't see any people go up the elevator but maybe afterwards when we were seated.

The show is nice. I really like the computer graphics to the stage, curtains, AA trolls and when Anna is frozen. Just as you said one time is enough for me unless I have other party members who want to see it for the first time. Nice to see the program and hear from what you said about the cast for the show. I noticed it during my second time which I see different Anna, Kristoff, Olaf, & Hans. I did see the same Elsa that Monday when I saw it in early June. It does make sense to have multiple actors and actresses for each show.

June 4th 1st show 12:30pm




June 20th 1st show 11:30pm




Nice that you had Tortilla Jo's for dinner that night.


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks for posting. I'm glad it wasn't a flop, sounds like they did it well. 

Fun to just get out to the park for a nice evening


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>



Pretty sure this was my very favorite of the bunch. I think he and I would get along very well in a nutty sort of way.

From your pix, I was also able to get a good feel for the size of some of the kiosk items. So that was helpful. Lots and lots of good fun going on! Still trying to play catch up around here and get an update done myself. By the way... looking up a "Gibson" right now.

ETA: Nope. Just no! Gin and I don't agree after my little debaucle last Christmas.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I didn't think you could grow anything in the frozen tundra up there anyways!



Snow peas.



franandaj said:


> We get one of each, a corn dog and a cheese filled dog.



mmmm.... corn dogs.... double mmmm for _Disney_ corn dogs.



franandaj said:


> I just love the cheese dog, it’s all ooey and gooey in there!



I never knew that even existed. Is it just cheese inside? Or cheese and dog?



franandaj said:


> Then we stopped for a couple of Margaritas at the stand in Pacific Wharf



Margaritas are a bartender's way of saying Heaven on Earth.



franandaj said:


> Then we headed to Fran’s favorite store. Where we didn’t buy anything!



 Is that a first?



franandaj said:


> we tried to buy this dress on the WDW trip, but they didn’t have my size in stock. They had it here and we got our better hometown discount on it as well!



Sweet! Love it, BTW.



franandaj said:


> They had been busy while we were gone!



I can't grow anything and they get entire bushes to grow in a few minutes!



franandaj said:


> The show was supposed to start at 6:00PM and finally about 6:20 they started loading us in. boy was it slow loading. I’d say that it was 6:45 before the show actually began.



The show must go on... just not necessarily on time.



franandaj said:


> There are multiple “casts” so that the main stars perform in only one show per day.



Interesting. But understandable.



franandaj said:


> 16 technical folks are required per show for the effects and other such production needs. 24 people are acting in each production and they have over 100 actors total to keep the show running on a daily basis.



Huh.



franandaj said:


> There are over 1000 costumes and 776 pairs of shoes.



Wow!



franandaj said:


> When the show opened they were putting on three performances a day. When I looked at the schedule earlier this week they were having four performances a day, I believe they will eventually have as many as five shows a day in the peak season.



Ambitious schedule. Especially if there are a lot of technical aspects to it.



franandaj said:


> I liked it more for the production value, stage sets, costumes, and special effects. The music was good and executed well, but the music does not have the appeal to me that Aladdin did (which I saw over and over).



Interesting.



franandaj said:


>



I'm not sure why... maybe the little smile?
Anyway, this is one of my fave pics of Fran.



franandaj said:


> And with that we headed back home, all pleased with ourselves for having attended the World Premiere of Frozen.



 And thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## dhorner233

Glad you got to see the world premier of Frozen but what a hassle! Thanks for your pictures, Bret. From what I've read of Bret's thread, it is a huge, time consuming hassle to see the show at this point. And like everyone says, it will not be worth seeing over and over like Aladdin was with the Genie's topical quips. I hope the crowds die down before I get there.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a fantastic day. I am glad that they made the theatre more accessible. The show sounds great and I loved all the facts you posted. I am glad that you got the dress you were after. That cheese dog looks great. I have to try that the next time I come. I have only ever had the traditional corn dogs.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  We did have fun that day.  I love the cheese dogs, but I also like the corn dogs, so I'm glad that she is willing to split both, they are pretty filling.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Glad you enjoyed your the premiere of Frozen!  I have a feeling it will be a one and done for us as well as I'm really over Frozen at this point.
> 
> Tortilla Jo's looks like a great dinner!



I would be more willing to go back for the effects rather than the show itself.  I've pretty much had enough of it too, but there are some defintely cool things that leave you wondering, "How did they do THAT?"



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm envious of you and Fran that you were able to see it before it was open to the public. But also I was glad that I didn't go as well since you weren't able to take any pictures or videos of the show. From this past trip on Monday where I got to see it again, one of my party members had an ECV and we got to sit in the Orchestra area. We had the FP's for the Orchestra area since we got it that early morning. I didn't see any people go up the elevator but maybe afterwards when we were seated.



It was fun getting to see it before other people, but I was bummed we wouldn't be able to take pictures.  I wondered if that was because it was the Premiere or if they didn't want the special effects to get out, but since you could take pictures, it was just that one time.  Thanks for posting your pictures.  I think we saw the Olaf puppeteer in your first picture.  I can't be sure since we were so high up.



Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for posting. I'm glad it wasn't a flop, sounds like they did it well.
> 
> Fun to just get out to the park for a nice evening



No, it certainly isn't a flop.  FPs for the show are still gone quite early, at least I think so.  At this point it looks like I won't be getting back out there unail I come home from Alaska.



Steppesister said:


> Pretty sure this was my very favorite of the bunch. I think he and I would get along very well in a nutty sort of way.



Not having met you in 3D, I can't say for sure, but you seem quirky enough to understand Alberto, and he's pretty easy to get along with anyways!



Steppesister said:


> From your pix, I was also able to get a good feel for the size of some of the kiosk items. So that was helpful. Lots and lots of good fun going on! Still trying to play catch up around here and get an update done myself. By the way... looking up a "Gibson" right now.
> 
> ETA: Nope. Just no! Gin and I don't agree after my little debaucle last Christmas.



I'm glad you got a good idea of the kiosk portions. They're not a lot of food, but they are perfect for nibblers like us!  We sorted out the whole drink confusion on your thread, so some day we must get together and have one!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sounds like a good day.

Those corn dogs fascinate me. We are so denied in UK! Cheese in the middle? Jo would be all over that like a rash. Don't waste the meat in the middle of mine. I'll take it as it is and dip it in a bucket of ketchup. I heard a rumour WDW no longer using Heinz kethcup. If this is true I am bring my own and buying a kids gun belt in Frontierland and carrying around a bottle of my own. If I am asked if I am packing by the Disney Security I shall say hell yes officer. One loaded bottle of heinz loaded and ready to fire.

That is great news you got that fab bb8 dress. I love it! 

How neat that they have an elevator to the show. So you need to get yourselves on the VIP list for next time. Maybe print off some press passes and say you are writers of a very famous Disney trip report followed by folks globally.. 


The show sounded good. I too adore Aladdin. It's hard to beat that music. Every one a classic like The Little Mermaid.


Dinner sounds a hit too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rentayenta

Ugh! I am not getting alerts to this thread anymore.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> We get one of each, a corn dog and a cheese filled dog.


One of my favorite things about your reports is that I learn stuff. I never knew that they had cheese on a stick here. I love those things and will have to remember that next time I am there. The margaritas look good, too. I think I need to pay more attention when I am in DCA instead of just going along doing the things I know I enjoy.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update! I think Frozen looks cute. Def not my favorite but a change is nice.

Looooove cheese dogs.  

The tableside guacamole at Tortilla Joe's is good. Looks like a fun evening.


----------



## Flossbolna

What a lovely day at Disneyland! I have been meaning to tell you that you actually know one of the Olaf's! Remember Iago from when we were at Disneyland together, the friend of a friend that we saw when watching Aladdin and then he joined us for lunch? He is one of the Olafs. He isn't in the pictures above, but I saw him on a video that was posted somewhere on the web.


----------



## dhorner233

Glad you got to see the world premier of Frozen but what a hassle! Thanks for your pictures, Bret. From what I've read of Bret's thread, it is a huge, time consuming hassle to see the show at this point. And like everyone says, it will not be worth seeing over and over like Aladdin was with the Genie's topical quips. I hope the crowds die down before I get there.

And I'm sorry if I missed it but are those cheese corn dogs just cheese or is there a hot dog in there too? I LOVE the corn dogs! But now I want to try the cheese dog..


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> mmmm.... corn dogs.... double mmmm for _Disney_ corn dogs.
> 
> I never knew that even existed. Is it just cheese inside? Or cheese and dog?



It's all cheese, which is why it's better to have someone to share one of each!



pkondz said:


> Margaritas are a bartender's way of saying Heaven on Earth.



Works for me! 



pkondz said:


> Is that a first?



It's becoming more and more common with her "art pusher" feeding her habit.  Oh wait, you may not have heard about him. That's the next update.



pkondz said:


> Sweet! Love it, BTW.



I was wearing it today, until Fran noticed I already got a stain on it.  First day of wearing! 



pkondz said:


> I can't grow anything and they get entire bushes to grow in a few minutes!







pkondz said:


> The show must go on... just not necessarily on time.



They were fashionably late.



pkondz said:


> Ambitious schedule. Especially if there are a lot of technical aspects to it.



Which is why I think they originally kept it to 3 shows.



pkondz said:


> I'm not sure why... maybe the little smile?
> Anyway, this is one of my fave pics of Fran.



That's the second one it took. I had to warn her to smile.



pkondz said:


> And thanks for sharing it with us!



You're welcome. 



dhorner233 said:


> Glad you got to see the world premier of Frozen but what a hassle! Thanks for your pictures, Bret. From what I've read of Bret's thread, it is a huge, time consuming hassle to see the show at this point. And like everyone says, it will not be worth seeing over and over like Aladdin was with the Genie's topical quips. I hope the crowds die down before I get there.



I'm going to have to wait until I'm back from Alaska to see it and ride the new Soarin. We're starting to run out of time.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's becoming more and more common with her "art pusher" feeding her habit. Oh wait, you may not have heard about him. That's the next update.


 
Haven't heard. Standing by.



franandaj said:


> I was wearing it today, until Fran noticed I already got a stain on it. First day of wearing!


 
Already!?!? Crap!!



franandaj said:


> They were fashionably late.


 




franandaj said:


> That's the second one it took. I had to warn her to smile.


 
Good warning.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Fran was talking to the home security alarm company who had received an alert that the alarm went off. The cats were being fed by a tag team, Darcy and her brother, and our friend Donna and her husband. We called Darcy and they weren't doing this feeding shift. We called David's cell phone (Donna's husband) and got voice mail. We called their land line (as Donna refuses to get a cell phone), we also got the answering machine. Rather than send the police out to the house, Darcy and her brother agreed to go check it out, and as they were on their way, we got a call back from David that Donna had left just over 20 minutes ago, and it was most likely she who tripped the alarm. I disarmed it from my phone, and then Darcy called back to confirm it was Donna who tripped the alarm.
> 
> There was some kind of problem with the keypad, and evidently some of the keys were sticking causing the alarm to go off. Whatever the situation, Darcy fired Donna and said that she and her brother would take care of the rest of the feeding. That’s putting it a little harshly, but Donna doesn’t handle technology very well, and being unable to disarm the alarm caused her to have a full emotional breakdown. Darcy just realized that it was easier all around for her and her brother to take care of the cats.
> 
> This probably took about half an hour with all the calls to and from the security company, various cat sitters, brother of cat sitter (to get David’s work phone number when they didn’t initially answer the phones). Between Fran, Jim and myself we were calling everyone trying to figure out what was going on, and deciding whether or not to call the police. Luckily in the end it was nothing. After your first false alarm, the city charges a penalty for each additional police visit, so we didn’t want to waste it on a false alarm.



Oh geez that sucks but glad it was all worked out in the end.  And I didn't know that the city can charge you until someone told me a year ago after DS accidentally called the cops from my phone! 



franandaj said:


> Normally we would have split everything but we decided after all that craziness Fran and I each needed our own margarita.



Uh yes you do!



franandaj said:


>



Haha how cute!



franandaj said:


>



Yep, i'll take everything on the menu, thanks!



franandaj said:


> They had cart with a strawberry lemonade that you could top with a shot or two of grey goose vodka. I chose one.



This sounds yummy and refreshing!  Hey you'll be proud of me, i'm finally getting my drank on!  Have been able to drink some wine and beers lately!  Feeling like myself again 



franandaj said:


>



You all look nice!



franandaj said:


>



THERE IT IS!  Ugh, I can't get enough of this stuff. 



franandaj said:


> Evidently there are people who don’t know the difference between Fettucine (a type of noodle), and Fettucine Alfredo (a preparation of said noodle).



Seriously?!  Oh my gosh.



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)




Hmmm, waffles??




franandaj said:


> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)



20 minutes




franandaj said:


> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)



Magic Kingdom!




franandaj said:


> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)



Grand Floridian Cafe




franandaj said:


> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)



Yes!




franandaj said:


> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)



Cali Grill



franandaj said:


> Then we headed to Fran’s favorite store. Where we didn’t buy anything!



Woah shocking!



franandaj said:


>



Yay glad you got it and for cheaper too!



franandaj said:


>



Very cool, and what fun facts!



franandaj said:


> There are multiple “casts” so that the main stars perform in only one show per day.



I've always wondered how many actors there were for each role.



franandaj said:


> After I see it for a second time, when my DIS friends come to town, I will go with them if they want to see it. Otherwise I will let all the Frozen fanatics have the opportunity. I liked it more for the production value, stage sets, costumes, and special effects. The music was good and executed well, but the music does not have the appeal to me that Aladdin did (which I saw over and over).



I bet i'll be the same way.  Really not in any hurry to see this.



franandaj said:


>



Hold the Cilantro!


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> I was wearing it today, until Fran noticed I already got a stain on it. First day of wearing!



That's annoying!  It was such a cute dress!  I hope you can get the stain out!

And yes, I'm way behind on commenting on everyone's threads.  Been busy with work, plus the last minute trip to DC.  And with 2 0's in a row, I think I'm dropping out of the contest!


----------



## DnA2010

1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points) Eat at the villa
2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 14 minutes

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points) AK

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points) Sanaa

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points) Yes

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points) Cook in the villa (packed meat perhaps?)


Thanks for the DL update also- I have somehow missed knowing about the cheese dog- yummm! The regular are indeed good and DH and I would def enjoy sharing! 

Love the BB dress also, glad you were able to grab it. 

How is Fran's recovery these days from the ankle/leg problems- I'm still a bit limpy, but it's coming. It is hard for sure though. 

Mmmm margaritas- I can not wait- my bar and wine area are WAY too full! (31 weeks pregnant currently)


----------



## DnA2010

Leshaface said:


> Hold the Cilantro!




Extra cilantro!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds like a good day.



It was a fun filled and not rushed day.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Those corn dogs fascinate me. We are so denied in UK! Cheese in the middle? Jo would be all over that like a rash. Don't waste the meat in the middle of mine. I'll take it as it is and dip it in a bucket of ketchup.



You poor souls in the UK. All that squabbling over the EU and no corn dogs to fall back on! We have a place here in malls that us called "Hot Dog on a Stick" it's a Venice Beach creation. They were the first place I tried the cheese on a stick, Disney's is much larger and they use cheddar I think so it has more of a tang.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I heard a rumour WDW no longer using Heinz kethcup. If this is true I am bring my own and buying a kids gun belt in Frontierland and carrying around a bottle of my own. If I am asked if I am packing by the Disney Security I shall say hell yes officer. One loaded bottle of heinz loaded and ready to fire.



You are too funny! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That is great news you got that fab bb8 dress. I love it!



Thanks!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How neat that they have an elevator to the show. So you need to get yourselves on the VIP list for next time. Maybe print off some press passes and say you are writers of a very famous Disney trip report followed by folks globally..



It is better to sit on the orchestra level, but at least now they can put folks with disabilities in the nosebleed section.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The show sounded good. I too adore Aladdin. It's hard to beat that music. Every one a classic like The Little Mermaid.



You just can't beat the songwriting team of Ashman and Menken!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Dinner sounds a hit too. Thanks for posting.



When I go back,  I'm getting the soup  (full portion) and the cobbler. Pasta if it's still on the menu.



rentayenta said:


> Ugh! I am not getting alerts to this thread anymore.



I'll send you your own private bat signal. 



cruisehopeful said:


> One of my favorite things about your reports is that I learn stuff. I never knew that they had cheese on a stick here. I love those things and will have to remember that next time I am there. The margaritas look good, too. I think I need to pay more attention when I am in DCA instead of just going along doing the things I know I enjoy.



That's the best part about reading TRs, you find out all kinds of things that you never knew about. 



rentayenta said:


> Great update! I think Frozen looks cute. Def not my favorite but a change is nice.



The thing is with all that they did to the theater it's going to be there for a long long long long time.



rentayenta said:


> Looooove cheese dogs.



Totally!



rentayenta said:


> The tableside guacamole at Tortilla Joe's is good. Looks like a fun evening.



And we weren't even out too late!



Flossbolna said:


> What a lovely day at Disneyland! I have been meaning to tell you that you actually know one of the Olaf's! Remember Iago from when we were at Disneyland together, the friend of a friend that we saw when watching Aladdin and then he joined us for lunch? He is one of the Olafs. He isn't in the pictures above, but I saw him on a video that was posted somewhere on the web.



I was wondering if he made the audition, I knew he would have gone for it. I wonder if any of the Genies are playing Christoph or the evil prince.



pkondz said:


> Haven't heard. Standing by.



Well since it might be a while, I'll explain. A few years ago (before we knew we'd be buying our house), she connected with an eBay seller who had Mary Poppins framed art. After their transaction was complete, he kept calling her and chatting. I think he was lonely. Soon after that he went back to work with Disney as a contractor and he was signing artists and contracting them to produce artwork, not for public consumption but Disney would aquire the digital rights once the original painting was finished. I've been told some of these will be used on the new cruise ships, some of our Star Wars inspired art may already be on the Fantasy. But these are the kind of things that you would see in a display at a resort. 

The reason I call him the art "pusher" is because there are barely a few weeks that go by without me seeing a PayPal charge to his financial guy. (Money launderer ) I don't even know what any of this money is for, all I know is that every so often we drive to this framing store located in the back alley of an industrial complex down in Irvine and we come home with another piece of art. Last week he texted us a picture of Richard Sherman signing the back of my picture of Marie from the aristocats.  Sounds like an addiction to me!



pkondz said:


> Already!?!? Crap!!



Well I may have accidently ordered one online and forgot....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well since it might be a while, I'll explain. A few years ago (before we knew we'd be buying our house), she connected with an eBay seller who had Mary Poppins framed art. After their transaction was complete, he kept calling her and chatting. I think he was lonely. Soon after that he went back to work with Disney as a contractor and he was signing artists and contracting them to produce artwork, not for public consumption but Disney would aquire the digital rights once the original painting was finished. I've been told some of these will be used on the new cruise ships, some of our Star Wars inspired art may already be on the Fantasy. But these are the kind of things that you would see in a display at a resort.
> 
> The reason I call him the art "pusher" is because there are barely a few weeks that go by without me seeing a PayPal charge to his financial guy. (Money launderer ) I don't even know what any of this money is for, all I know is that every so often we drive to this framing store located in the back alley of an industrial complex down in Irvine and we come home with another piece of art. Last week he texted us a picture of Richard Sherman signing the back of my picture of Marie from the aristocats. Sounds like an addiction to me!


 
Now I know.
Thanks!

(and... sure. It's an addiction. Sounds like a good one to have.)


----------



## Leshaface

DnA2010 said:


> Extra cilantro!


 
Haha i'm all about Cilantro!  I'm even growing it in my garden.  Alison, however, is definitely NOT a fan!


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh geez that sucks but glad it was all worked out in the end. And I didn't know that the city can charge you until someone told me a year ago after DS accidentally called the cops from my phone!



Yeah when we applied for the alarm permit they outlined all the.charges. I don't remember now, but I think the first was something like $35 and then it went up in the $200+ range.



Leshaface said:


> Yep, i'll take everything on the menu, thanks!



That's what we did at least for the food!



Leshaface said:


> This sounds yummy and refreshing! Hey you'll be proud of me, i'm finally getting my drank on! Have been able to drink some wine and beers lately! Feeling like myself again



Good for you. I always hope that when I go through dry spells I will lose weight, but when to you have another person inside you I guess that doesn't work out so good.



Leshaface said:


> THERE IT IS! Ugh, I can't get enough of this stuff.



Next time I'm having this as my entree!



Leshaface said:


> Seriously?! Oh my gosh.



I know. I sat there listening to him wondering why he had to tell me it didn't come with a creamy sauce when there was nothing on the menu to lead me to believe so.  In fact the idea of a light pasta with olive oil, tomatoes, and basil sounded really refreshing.



Leshaface said:


> Hmmm, waffles??
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom!
> 
> Grand Floridian Cafe
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Cali Grill



Recorded.



Leshaface said:


> Yay glad you got it and for cheaper too!



Me too!



Leshaface said:


> I've always wondered how many actors there were for each role.



I knew there were multiple because different genies were at different times time of the shows, but I didn't know how many.



Leshaface said:


> I bet i'll be the same way. Really not in any hurry to see this.



You should see it. The production Is cool, But I'm not going to suggest it multiple times like I used to see Aladdin.  Once you've seen it, I think you're good.



Leshaface said:


> Hold the Cilantro!







irene_dsc said:


> That's annoying!  It was such a cute dress!  I hope you can get the stain out!
> 
> And yes, I'm way behind on commenting on everyone's threads.  Been busy with work, plus the last minute trip to DC.  And with 2 0's in a row, I think I'm dropping out of the contest!



It's in the laundry with stain stick. I won't know until I get back from Alaska. I'm done with laundry and the white laundry will have to wait untIl I get back.  I understand.  Thanks for letting me know so I won't wait for your answers.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up on 4 pages worth!

Love the Land.  Glad you got in early.
The food from the booths have me drooling.  I wish I had a trip planned again!
Sorry about having the hiccup with the alarm.  Glad that it ended up being a false alarm.
Love, love, love the PP pictures.
And.....your photos are so good!  Well done with picking up the camera again!!


What a great time you had at DLR.  I'm so tempted to just book a solo flight for myself.  I need a Disney fix!
Thanks for sharing the pics, Bret.


----------



## rentayenta

Leshaface said:


> Haha i'm all about Cilantro!  I'm even growing it in my garden.  Alison, however, is definitely NOT a fan!




 We love cilantro too!


----------



## skier_pete

I'm mostly just sorry I only got to see the Aladdin show once. Aladdin is one of my top5 Disney Animated films so I would've liked to have seen it a second time before it closed. Frozen I enjoyed, and would probably see it once, but I agree that it is doubtful it will give me the "Oh I gotta see it again" factor that Aladdin did. I am sure by the time we get out there again (2019 maybe) there won't be much probably getting in to see the show.


----------



## dizneeat

*Caught up ............. just a day or two I can't get on here and I am pages behind. It's time for school to stop! SOON!

Okay I need to get those answers in:
1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
You eat in the room. 

2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
15 minutes

3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
Hollywood Studios

4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
You went to Yacht Club and ate at Captains Grill.

5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
Yes

6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
You pick up some items in the resort shop and have a meal in your room.*


----------



## orangecats2

Have fun on the cruise! Can't wait to hear about it. 

I sent you a PM reply. Don't worry about answering until you're back home.


----------



## pkondz

Have fun! Stay warm!


----------



## franandaj

Well I had a whole post written up on my phone and I put it in my pocket and poof! It disappeared so I'm going to give you the shorter version. We had one less day to pack, but in a way that's a good thing! You see we offered Jim and Alberto to stay while we're gone. That way the kitties have someone to keep them company and they get use of the A/C. However, this morning Jim had outpatient surgery and he wanted to know if he could come here instead of climb two flights of stairs to his non air-conditioned apartment.
So Fran picked him up around 10AM while I scrambled to get Olga's room ready for occupants and not a suitcase packing staging area.
We had a few realizations over the past few days. One was we needed phone service outside of the US and luckily we could get that, the other was that we needed CDN currency. Our bank was able to order it for us within one day. For those of you who are friends on FB you may have seen that our pool is having a major makeover. We hope that will be done by the time we get back.
We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back.  But this is a major improvement,  I'm going to bed before midnight!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back. But this is a major improvement, I'm going to bed before midnight!



That is great news. Have a magical trip.

Corinna


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back. But this is a major improvement, I'm going to bed before midnight!



*Have an AWESOME trip!  Hope it all works out the way you planned it. Be kind to the Wonder  we love her too! *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I had a whole post written up on my phone and I put it in my pocket and poof! It disappeared


 
Oh.....crap.



franandaj said:


> So Fran picked him up around 10AM while I scrambled to get Olga's room ready for occupants and not a suitcase packing staging area.


 
Olga?



franandaj said:


> We had a few realizations over the past few days. One was we needed phone service outside of the US


 
 I get this a lot. "Just use your cell phone!" It doesn't work. "Who doesn't have a cell?" It doesn't work in _foreign_ countries.



franandaj said:


> the other was that we needed CDN currency. Our bank was able to order it for us within one day.


 
Interesting. Any bank up here will always have US funds on hand. Well... unless you want tens of thousands then you'd have to wait probably.



franandaj said:


> For those of you who are friends on FB you may have seen that our pool is having a major makeover.


 




franandaj said:


> We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back. But this is a major improvement, I'm going to bed before midnight!


 
Woot!


----------



## juniorbugman

Have a great trip and hope you enjoy Vancouver.


----------



## dhorner233

Hope Jim is doing okay. You are getting good at this packing routine! Can't wait to see your pictures! I love following along with your life!


----------



## rentayenta

Have a fabulous trip ladies!


----------



## rndmr2

Have a great trip! 

Hope Jim is OK.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Well I had a whole post written up on my phone and I put it in my pocket and poof! It disappeared so I'm going to give you the shorter version. We had one less day to pack, but in a way that's a good thing! You see we offered Jim and Alberto to stay while we're gone. That way the kitties have someone to keep them company and they get use of the A/C. However, this morning Jim had outpatient surgery and he wanted to know if he could come here instead of climb two flights of stairs to his non air-conditioned apartment.
> So Fran picked him up around 10AM while I scrambled to get Olga's room ready for occupants and not a suitcase packing staging area.
> We had a few realizations over the past few days. One was we needed phone service outside of the US and luckily we could get that, the other was that we needed CDN currency. Our bank was able to order it for us within one day. For those of you who are friends on FB you may have seen that our pool is having a major makeover. We hope that will be done by the time we get back.
> We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back.  But this is a major improvement,  I'm going to bed before midnight!



Safe travels.  Catch you at the other end!

Hope Jim is comfortably recovering in your place.


----------



## Flossbolna

Have a wonderful cruise!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Safe travels and have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points) Eat at the villa
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points) 14 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points) AK
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points) Sanaa
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points) Yes
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points) Cook in the villa (packed meat perhaps?)



Recorded.



DnA2010 said:


> Thanks for the DL update also- I have somehow missed knowing about the cheese dog- yummm! The regular are indeed good and DH and I would def enjoy sharing!



It seems a lot of folks didn't know about the cheese dogs. They are so good!



DnA2010 said:


> Love the BB dress also, glad you were able to grab it.



Yeah, I hope the stains come out.



DnA2010 said:


> How is Fran's recovery these days from the ankle/leg problems- I'm still a bit limpy, but it's coming. It is hard for sure though.



She's pretty much recovered, but hers was not nearly as severe as yours!!



DnA2010 said:


> Mmmm margaritas- I can not wait- my bar and wine area are WAY too full! (31 weeks pregnant currently)



Good luck on your pregnancy!



DnA2010 said:


> Extra cilantro!



Blech!



pkondz said:


> Now I know.
> Thanks!
> 
> (and... sure. It's an addiction. Sounds like a good one to have.)



I'm not so sure of that.  



Leshaface said:


> Haha i'm all about Cilantro!  I'm even growing it in my garden.  Alison, however, is definitely NOT a fan!







PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on 4 pages worth!



Good job  



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the Land. Glad you got in early.
> The food from the booths have me drooling. I wish I had a trip planned again!
> Sorry about having the hiccup with the alarm. Glad that it ended up being a false alarm.
> Love, love, love the PP pictures.
> And.....your photos are so good! Well done with picking up the camera again!!



It was a pretty full day, but lots of fun!



PrincessInOz said:


> What a great time you had at DLR. I'm so tempted to just book a solo flight for myself. I need a Disney fix!
> Thanks for sharing the pics, Bret.



It would be fun to have you come visit again!


rentayenta said:


> We love cilantro too!



Well you guys can have all of it!



********** said:


> I'm mostly just sorry I only got to see the Aladdin show once. Aladdin is one of my top5 Disney Animated films so I would've liked to have seen it a second time before it closed. Frozen I enjoyed, and would probably see it once, but I agree that it is doubtful it will give me the "Oh I gotta see it again" factor that Aladdin did. I am sure by the time we get out there again (2019 maybe) there won't be much probably getting in to see the show.



Yeah, I used to love going to see Aladdin to see what the Genie was going to come up with this time.  Based on the program, they are trying to give people a "first theater experience" that they will remember.  They're probably trying to groom folks to go out and pay Broadway prices for their multitude of musicals that they now have on offer.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Steppesister

By now, you're well into your cruise and hopefully having a fabulous time. Enjoy it all and stay warm!


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *Caught up ............. just a day or two I can't get on here and I am pages behind. It's time for school to stop! SOON!
> 
> Okay I need to get those answers in:
> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> You eat in the room.
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 15 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> You went to Yacht Club and ate at Captains Grill.
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> Yes
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
> You pick up some items in the resort shop and have a meal in your room.*



Recorded.



orangecats2 said:


> Have fun on the cruise! Can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> I sent you a PM reply. Don't worry about answering until you're back home.



OK. Thanks. I saw it but haven't had a lot of computer time, phone, maybe but I real keyboard for detailed responses.



pkondz said:


> Have fun! Stay warm!



Warm isn't going to be the problem, more like stay dry!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is great news. Have a magical trip.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks! We'll see how that goes!



dizneeat said:


> *Have an AWESOME trip!  Hope it all works out the way you planned it. Be kind to the Wonder  we love her too! *



Thank you! I can already tell you it's not working out as planned, but hopefully it will be OK.



pkondz said:


> Olga?



Oh geez....this is another long one. Back when Fran's father was still alive his cat died. We hooked him up with an animal rescue lady who had a Russian Blue cat, but she had a caveat that she was a single cat household kind of cat. I don't remember how long he had her, but she wasn't an old cat when he died. We tried to get her previous rescue owner to take her back, but she changed her # and we couldn't get a hold of her. Eventually we took her to our house. We had two apartments next to each other. We had previously walked through the patio to stay in the second apartment with my cats (prior to our relationship) who wouldn't get along in Fran's herd. Once they died and Fran's health got worse, we stopped alternating nights.

Well eventually we couldn't leave Olga in the FIL's empty house and go over twice a day to feed her anymore. Plus we had a trip to WDW and needed our cat sitters to feed her, so she needed to be in the same place as our cats. We brought her over about two weeks before we left. She cowered in one corner of the living room, while the "white things" (as we call them, two twin sister white cats who are so skittish they disappear when guests arrive) tortured her by "being curious". We left on a trip to WDW during one of the worst winter storms we have seen since, and Olga got out. She preferred to be outside in the rain over the attention of the white things.

She spent quite some time living as an outdoor cat (maybe a week or two) until one day my "house boy" (I used to pay a guy in the band to clean the house and do laundry) left the door open to the second apartment while folding laundry. Olga found a new home. We went back to switching bedrooms every night and even put a door between the two apartments.

Fast forward to 2013 when we were house hunting: one of the considerations was that there needed to be a separate "wing" where Olga could live. Our current house has an addition where the laundry room is located. The previous owner had converted it to an office with a separate entrance besides the front door. However it was clearly a bedroom before that. We put closet doors back where they clearly used to be and turned it into a guest room, and Olga's suite.  The room has its own ensuite. I'll post a link to pictures when I get my computer out again.

About 8 months after we moved in the house, Olga was able to assimilate as part of the herd and refused to go into her wing any more.  That was a good thing because only a couple days after she refused to go in there was when Fran broke her leg and couldn't get herself into that room.
Olga was the kitty who.passed on during our trip to New Orleans, but we still call it "her" room.



pkondz said:


> I get this a lot. "Just use your cell phone!" It doesn't work. "Who doesn't have a cell?" It doesn't work in _foreign_ countries



This $2 a day international plan has been great!



pkondz said:


> Interesting. Any bank up here will always have US funds on hand. Well... unless you want tens of thousands then you'd have to wait probably.



I think it's more common for Canadians to see US money than for US folks to see Canadian money.



juniorbugman said:


> Have a great trip and hope you enjoy Vancouver.



Thank you! It has been interesting to say the least!



dhorner233 said:


> Hope Jim is doing okay. You are getting good at this packing routine! Can't wait to see your pictures! I love following along with your life!



He is hanging in there. His surgery was to repair a deviated septum, but he is prolifically posting on FB, so it can't be so bad.



rentayenta said:


> Have a fabulous trip ladies!



Thanks! 



rndmr2 said:


> Have a great trip!
> 
> Hope Jim is OK.



Thanks!  See above reply. ^^^



PrincessInOz said:


> Safe travels.  Catch you at the other end!
> 
> Hope Jim is comfortably recovering in your place.



Sounds like he is!



Flossbolna said:


> Have a wonderful cruise!!



Thank you! 



Pinkocto said:


> Safe travels and have a wonderful trip!!!



Thanks! 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Enjoy your cruise!



Thank you!  I hope you're having a great time on your trip!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> By now, you're well into your cruise and hopefully having a fabulous time. Enjoy it all and stay warm!



Actually I'm sitting up in bed playing on my phone waiting to see the Wonder sail under the Lion's Gate Bridge and into Port!  Only about six hours until boarding! 

There she is!


----------



## rentayenta

Where are you ladies now? Are you in Alaska?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Have a great cruise in Alaska and I hope Jim is ok. Look forward to reading about it!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Where are you ladies now? Are you in Alaska?



I've been up for over an hour watching for the Wonder out my hotel room window! 25 minutes ago I got my first glimpse and I've been shooting (photos) ever since, she is still in the process of docking.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I've been up for over an hour watching for the Wonder out my hotel room window! 25 minutes ago I got my first glimpse and I've been shooting (photos) ever since, she is still in the process of docking.



Woo hoo!  I saw your FB post!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Have a great cruise in Alaska and I hope Jim is ok. Look forward to reading about it!



Thanks! I'll wait to get it started until I get home, but there may be an update here while I'm on the ship. It's already written.  Maybe tomorrow or another day without a lot going on.


----------



## franandaj

Soon we leave!  There are still a few of you who need to get their answers in for Round 5. It probably won't happen tomorrow but I'm giving you fair warning. I will post the update sometime this week. I've already got it written and have been sitting on it for over a week now.  Get your answers in soon! If anyone wants to change their answers this is your chance!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Woo hoo!  I saw your FB post!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> Soon we leave!  There are still a few of you who need to get their answers in for Round 5. It probably won't happen tomorrow but I'm giving you fair warning. I will post the update sometime this week. I've already got it written and have been sitting on it for over a week now.  Get your answers in soon! If anyone wants to change their answers this is your chance!



Thanks for the heads up. I'm throwing in the towel on the questions. Just to let you know. I enjoy reading the posts but my health hasn't been great.


----------



## ljcrochet

Have a great cruise


----------



## juniorbugman

franandaj said:


> Get your answers in soon! If anyone wants to change their answers this is your chance!


Okay I want to change my answer on how long you waited for the bus.  I think you just missed the bus and had to wait 20 minutes for the next one.
Judy


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> Recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to see you back here!  Last time you dropped in I know there were lots of things going on in your life.  I hope things have calmed down and you can spend some more time using up your points for trips to Disney!



Thank you thank you!!!  Yes definitely lots going on but all is good now!  So happy to get caught up and read your awesome report!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Oh geez....this is another long one. Back when Fran's father was still alive his cat died. We hooked him up with an animal rescue lady who had a Russian Blue cat, but she had a caveat that she was a single cat household kind of cat. I don't remember how long he had her, but she wasn't an old cat when he died. We tried to get her previous rescue owner to take her back, but she changed her # and we couldn't get a hold of her. Eventually we took her to our house. We had two apartments next to each other. We had previously walked through the patio to stay in the second apartment with my cats (prior to our relationship) who wouldn't get along in Fran's herd. Once they died and Fran's health got worse, we stopped alternating nights.
> 
> Well eventually we couldn't leave Olga in the FIL's empty house and go over twice a day to feed her anymore. Plus we had a trip to WDW and needed our cat sitters to feed her, so she needed to be in the same place as our cats. We brought her over about two weeks before we left. She cowered in one corner of the living room, while the "white things" (as we call them, two twin sister white cats who are so skittish they disappear when guests arrive) tortured her by "being curious". We left on a trip to WDW during one of the worst winter storms we have seen since, and Olga got out. She preferred to be outside in the rain over the attention of the white things.
> 
> She spent quite some time living as an outdoor cat (maybe a week or two) until one day my "house boy" (I used to pay a guy in the band to clean the house and do laundry) left the door open to the second apartment while folding laundry. Olga found a new home. We went back to switching bedrooms every night and even put a door between the two apartments.
> 
> Fast forward to 2013 when we were house hunting: one of the considerations was that there needed to be a separate "wing" where Olga could live. Our current house has an addition where the laundry room is located. The previous owner had converted it to an office with a separate entrance besides the front door. However it was clearly a bedroom before that. We put closet doors back where they clearly used to be and turned it into a guest room, and Olga's suite. The room has its own ensuite. I'll post a link to pictures when I get my computer out again.
> 
> About 8 months after we moved in the house, Olga was able to assimilate as part of the herd and refused to go into her wing any more. That was a good thing because only a couple days after she refused to go in there was when Fran broke her leg and couldn't get herself into that room.
> Olga was the kitty who.passed on during our trip to New Orleans, but we still call it "her" room.


 
And now I know.
You guys lead interesting lives.
Take that as a compliment, please.



franandaj said:


> This $2 a day international plan has been great!


 
$2? Not bad!



franandaj said:


> I think it's more common for Canadians to see US money than for US folks to see Canadian money.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Well I had a whole post written up on my phone and I put it in my pocket and poof! It disappeared so I'm going to give you the shorter version. We had one less day to pack, but in a way that's a good thing! You see we offered Jim and Alberto to stay while we're gone. That way the kitties have someone to keep them company and they get use of the A/C. However, this morning Jim had outpatient surgery and he wanted to know if he could come here instead of climb two flights of stairs to his non air-conditioned apartment.
> So Fran picked him up around 10AM while I scrambled to get Olga's room ready for occupants and not a suitcase packing staging area.
> We had a few realizations over the past few days. One was we needed phone service outside of the US and luckily we could get that, the other was that we needed CDN currency. Our bank was able to order it for us within one day. For those of you who are friends on FB you may have seen that our pool is having a major makeover. We hope that will be done by the time we get back.
> We leave tomorrow and again our suitcases are in the car, we still have to put our carry ons inside and her scooter on the back.  But this is a major improvement,  I'm going to bed before midnight!


That is awesome news, in bed before midnight!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Soon we leave!  There are still a few of you who need to get their answers in for Round 5. It probably won't happen tomorrow but I'm giving you fair warning. I will post the update sometime this week. I've already got it written and have been sitting on it for over a week now.  Get your answers in soon! If anyone wants to change their answers this is your chance!



I too am throwing in the towel, so please don't wait for me.


----------



## afwdwfan

Finally had a chance to read through everything.  The ketchup story was hilarious.  The world premier of Frozen looks like a fun event.  I didn't think there was any way that show could live up to the standard set by Aladdin, but I'm glad it is at least a high quality production.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm throwing in the towel on the questions. Just to let you know. I enjoy reading the posts but my health hasn't been great.



No worries. Keep reading along! I just love to hear your comments!



ljcrochet said:


> Have a great cruise



Thanks!



juniorbugman said:


> Okay I want to change my answer on how long you waited for the bus.  I think you just missed the bus and had to wait 20 minutes for the next one.
> Judy


  OK got it!



ajf1007 said:


> Thank you thank you!!!  Yes definitely lots going on but all is good now!  So happy to get caught up and read your awesome report!



Another chapter coming up hopefully soon!



pkondz said:


> And now I know.
> You guys lead interesting lives.
> Take that as a compliment, please.
> 
> $2? Not bad!




Thank you. She told me in the beginning that it would never be boring.

I thought it was worth the extra $2.



dgbg100106 said:


> That is awesome news, in bed before midnight!!!



It was good but I still only got 4 hours sleep.  



dgbg100106 said:


> I too am throwing in the towel, so please don't wait for me.



OK no problem. I get it.



afwdwfan said:


> Finally had a chance to read through everything.  The ketchup story was hilarious.  The world premier of Frozen looks like a fun event.  I didn't think there was any way that show could live up to the standard set by Aladdin, but I'm glad it is at least a high quality production.



Well I'm glad you were able to stop by. I hope you will start to have a more normal life soon. What am I saying? You have a newborn!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> It was good but I still only got 4 hours sleep.


Still that is better than some nights you have had.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> Eat in the villa.
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 13 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> MK
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> 
> Kona
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> Not quite
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)



Go off property for something differnt.


----------



## rentayenta

Update, update, update!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Still that is better than some nights you have had.



True



Steppesister said:


> 1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)
> 
> Eat in the villa.
> 
> 2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)
> 
> 13 minutes
> 
> 3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning in the room, but negotiations occurred after I went to bed and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)
> 
> MK
> 
> 4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)
> Kona
> 
> 5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)
> 
> Not quite
> 
> 6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)
> 
> Go off property for something differnt.



Recorded.



rentayenta said:


> Update, update, update!



Ok, ok. Since I'm waiting for Fran to get ready to go into port I might as well.


----------



## franandaj

Day 6

I woke up around 3:30, it was 10PM when I went to bed and I wondered if 5 1/2 hours was enough sleep. I took a bath at 4AM and ended up going back to sleep for almost two hours. Sometime in the night Fran had told me that the plan they made after I went to sleep, was to get up between 6-7AM and go to AK as early as we all could manage. Just before 7AM I got up and put some bacon strips on the broiler pan and started coffee. People started rising and eventually we had some bacon, eggs and toast. 









Then we were ready to leave. It was 8:59 when we got to the bus stop and the bus was there within 3 minutes. By 9:20 we were entering AK. I hadn't even planned to be here until after lunch so all this was bonus time.

Jim dawdled along the way looking at the animals in the beginning as you go up the hill.





Then we took a couple of photo pass pictures. 

















And a few more PP pics

























After that we were on our way to Dinosaur.  All our FP were for the afternoon so we just went standby. The wait said 10 minutes, and it was about right. Alberto wanted to get a shot of him kissing the dinosaur, and Jim kept trying, but he just wasn’t tall enough!













We brought back the dinosaur and even got the photo to prove we went back.





We had a little over an hour to kill before we had to be at the bus stop, so we checked out the trails around the tree of life and all the animals there. 

























Then it was time to head to the AKL for lunch at Sanaa. Now I'm sure you are wondering why we had a day planned to start with lunch and not sooner. Well, when we planned this day, Rivers of Light had a projected opening of April 22, however about two weeks before our trip they announced it would be postponed until summer. 

As we were on our way to lunch, Fran asked if she could be excused from the second half of the day. I can't say no to her so I let her go back to the room after lunch.

The guys loved the hotel and were happy that they would be staying on their final night.  Jim was better about taking pictures than I was.





















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Then we were seated for lunch.

















We went for the Bread Service and got the five breads with all Nine accompaniments.  My favorites were the less spicy ones. But we ate all of them.





Jim and Alberto got additional appetizers of the salad sampler





And the Tomato Soup.  We had the tomato soup on our last visit and we liked it, but were trying not to get too full so we passed on appies.





Here was our table spread.





We all ordered the Chicken Tandoori sandwich, two of them to split between each of the couples.  It was really good and totally filling.





I was still wearing my “happy birthday” button and so they brought me this bonus dessert.  We all finished it off together.





When we arrived at the bus stop, it was 1:00PM.  We had 30 minutes until our FP for FOTLK  opened up, and then 20 minutes until it was done, we should be fine, right?

They have these really handy signs that tell you when the next bus for each park is supposed to arrive. The AK bus should have been there at 1:17. Well that's pushing the “a bus arrives every 20 minutes” mantra. Until the sign changed to 1:18, and then 1:22. Well finally a packed bus showed up, let off some passengers, including a scooter. And promptly left, without even asking us about getting on, or saying "sorry, but you can catch the next bus."

The sign on the bus stop said the next bus would be there at 1:34. When he did arrive he could only take one scooter, so Fran decided to stay back and play "bus roulette" to get back to the hotel. Of course when we got to Jambo house everyone but the family who boarded at Kidani left the bus. She ended up going back to the hotel via Epcot.

We got to the bus stop at AK at 1:58. So much for our 2PM FOTLK FP.  

We decided to regroup and make a new plan. We had an FP for EE from 5-6:00PM, and that wasn't going to work out for us. Fran and I had 6PM drinks with someone we had never met in 3D. I jokingly call him her "art pusher" as Disney Fine Art is sort of her vice.  We were meeting him and his new girlfriend at the Territory Lounge.

So we decided to do the single rider line for Jim and I. It took about 20 minutes, and soon we were both on the ride.









When we finished it was 2:30 so we decided to go get in line for the 3PM Lion King show. The new theater was very nice and a welcome bit of air conditioning! 


























































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

When the show finished our FP for the safari was up. It really wasn't necessary and our wait was probably longer for the scooter line. But within about 20 minutes we were on our safari.





























































And no lion at all, it was too darned hot!





































We were pretty wiped out after all that so we headed out to the bus stop. 

We stopped in the front area to look at some animals that were a little more active than the last time we walked through here.  There was this animal that we had looked at earlier, it was some kind of a pig or warthog.  Alberto seemed to have a special bond with it and Jim captured this on film.






There was a wilderness lodge bus at the stop, so I motored ahead to try and catch it, but just as I got within about 10 yards of the bus it pulled away! We got in line and I didn't time out our wait, but two busses for Saratoga Springs came and went before we saw another WL bus. When it finally came the driver packed it to the gills and we took off just in time for another WL bus to pull up behind it. By this time it was almost quarter to 6PM.

When we got back to the lodge, I ran a brush quickly through my hair, and was ready to go. I had called Fran ahead of time and told her to be dressed and ready to go, and she was!

We went down to the lobby and could tell who our friend was because he was the one on his cell phone pacing and fretting.  We’re also friends on FB so we had seen a few pictures of him as well.

It was great to put a face to all the texts and many phone calls over the last three years. And this November I'll even be able to say that I'm friends with an Imagineer!

He and his lady friend had dinner reservations at Artist Point where we dined the night before, so after our drinks, Fran and I headed back to the room.  I heated up our leftovers for dinner for all of us.  We had Prime Ribeye, Pork Ribs, some of that peppered thick cut bacon, onion rings, creamed spinach, crispy tubers, and three kinds of bread, whole grain, sesame loaf and cornbread.  Not a bad spread for leftovers!









As most of you who have followed along know, when Fran hits the wall and goes back to the room, I usually join her. I usually don't have friends along who keep me in the parks and tire me out. So when I started to fade at the dinner table again this night, Jim and Alberto offered to do the dishes and clean up. I think it was 9:30 and I was out like a light.


Contest!!!!!!!


1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)

  Eat hot breakfast in the room (Bonus points if toast, eggs or bacon are mentioned) Points were given for the fact that we ate breakfast in the room (2), the clue you were given was that it was supposed to be a leisurely morning, so this was the one I had planned to make bacon and eggs, a must on WDW vacations in a villa with a kitchen!


2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

  3 minutes


3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning, but negotiations occurred and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)

  AK


4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)

  Sanaa


5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)

  No


6. What do we do for dinner?  (10 points)

  Reheated Leftovers, many of you guessed “Cook in the villa” and I gave 2 points for that, but the key word I was looking for was “Leftovers”.  Because technically all we did was reheat and not actually cook.  I did give a hint of this when we went to the steakhouse. “We had to take most of this home, but it made for some awesome leftovers in our villa.” Post #110


Responses


dolphingirl47, 18 minutes, Animal Kingdom, Sana'a, No, Cook in the villa, 34 points

Pinkocto, Breakfast in the room, 3 minutes, HS, Beaches and Cream, Yes, You make a delicious meal in the room, 14 points

rndmr, in the room, 5 minutes, MK, The Wave, yes, Ohana, 10 points

IowaTater, Eat in the villa, 12 minutes, Animal Kingdom, Sanaa, No, Citricos, 33 points

Dhorner233, 1900, The one at the Grand Floridian, 10 min, HS, O'Hana, No, of course not lol, Something in the room that you cooked, 15 points

cruisehopeful, Eat in your room, 5 minutes, Hollywood Studios, Big River Grille and Brewing, No, Try a new restaurant, 20 points

EJ4Disney, Eat at Starring Rolls, It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited, Hollywood Studios, You took the boat over to the Boardwalk and ate at Beaches and Cream, no, eat and cook in the room, 19 points

Malia78, Grabbed something quick service at Roaring Forks, 8 min, HS, Captain's Grille, Yes, cooked a meal in the villa, 7 points

juniorbugman, Eat in the room, It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited, Magic Kingdom, Beaches and Cream, no, You are all so pooped with your days adventures that you cook in the room.

pkondz, Sing a duet while throwing donuts at each other, 20 minutes, MK, no clue. The Wave,  Yes... but you don't use them all anyway, You eat. Drink, too, 0 points

Leshaface, Hmmm, waffles??, 20 minutes, Magic Kingdom!, Grand Floridian Café, Yes!, Cali Grill, 0 points

DnA2010, Eat at the villa, 14 minutes, AK, Sanaa, Yes, Cook in the villa, 24 points

dizneeat, eat in room, 15 minutes, HS, Captain’s Grill, Yes, eat in the room, 4 points

Steppesister, ate in the Villa, 13 minutes, MK, Kona, Not quite, Off property, 12 points

Bonus Points


pkondz – 7 bonus points for answers that were so far out there, no way they could be correct!

Leshaface – 10 bonus points for being the first to suggest something worthy of breakfast on a leisurely morning (or what was supposed to be), however we don’t have a waffle maker in our owner’s locker.



Results

dolphingirl47 – 34 points
IowaTater – 33 points
DnA2010 – 24 points
cruisehopeful – 20 points
EJ4Disney – 19 points
dhorner233 – 15 points
juniorbugman - 14 points
Pinkocto – 14 points
Steppesister- 12 points
rndmr – 10 points
Leshaface – 10 points
Malia – 7 points
pkondz – 7 points
dizneeat – 4 points


Overall Results

Leshaface – 135 points
Malia78 – 128 points
DnA2010 – 127.5
rndmr – 118 points
Captain_Oblivious – 113 points
juniorbugman – 110 points
pkondz – 107 points
Pinkocto – 104 points
dolphingirl47 – 97 points
dhorner233 – 95 points
dizneeat – 86 points
IowaTater – 83 points
Steppesister – 80 points
EJ4Disney – 72 points
DisneyFirefly – 49 points
cruisehopeful – 35 points
lisaviolet – 25 points



Next Round of Questions

Today is our day to switch to the Poly


1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?

2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?

3. What time is our new room ready?

4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?

5. How many kiosks do we get food from?

6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day.  What score does our car get?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the Photopass photos with Pumbaa and Simba and the photo frame. I have not seen either before. I love the look of lunch. I am glad that you did managed to get everything you wanted done even though the Fastpasses did not work out.



franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?



10:30



franandaj said:


> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?



His Magic Band



franandaj said:


> 3. What time is our new room ready?



2:00 PM



franandaj said:


> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?



Fran as her's has broken down.



franandaj said:


> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?



3



franandaj said:


> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?



206

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the bat signal.  

Great update! How did you heat up the onion rings without them being soggy? I don't take fries or rings home as they ever seem to heat up well but those look great!

If we ever get back to WDW, FOTLK is on the list. It looks fantastic! 

Sanaa is one of our favorites. In fact AKV is my favorite resort from the ones we have visited at WDW.


----------



## dgbg100106

oh dinner at sanna looks wonderful, I love going there, and AK is my favorite resort.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I woke up around 3:30



Ugh. Go back to bed!
Maybe have a bath first.



franandaj said:


> I took a bath at 4AM and ended up going back to sleep for almost two hours.



So glad you listened to me.



franandaj said:


> Just before 7AM I got up and put some bacon strips on the broiler pan and started coffee. People started rising



If people don't start rising at the smell of bacon, there's something seriously wrong.



franandaj said:


> Jim dawdled along the way looking at the animals in the beginning as you go up the hill.



That's okay. That park is _made_ for dawdling.



franandaj said:


>



Cute pic!



franandaj said:


>



This one too!



franandaj said:


>



Nice shot! 



franandaj said:


>



I remember that spot! That's where Kay and I had our ice cream.



franandaj said:


> We went for the Bread Service and got the five breads with all Nine accompaniments. My favorites were the less spicy ones. But we ate all of them.



That right there is probably my biggest incentive to try Sanaa.



franandaj said:


> We all ordered the Chicken Tandoori sandwich, two of them to split between each of the couples. It was really good and totally filling



Oooohh... That looks good.



franandaj said:


> When we arrived at the bus stop, it was 1:00PM. We had 30 minutes until our FP for FOTLK opened up, and then 20 minutes until it was done, we should be fine, right?



Nope. I would've been worried even without knowing how it turned out.



franandaj said:


> finally a packed bus showed up, let off some passengers, including a scooter. And promptly left, without even asking us about getting on, or saying "sorry, but you can catch the next bus."



Wow. Rude.



franandaj said:


> So we decided to do the single rider line for Jim and I.



No Alberto?



franandaj said:


> And no lion at all, it was too darned hot!



No such thing.
At least I've never seen one there.
I think it's a myth.



franandaj said:


> Alberto seemed to have a special bond with it and Jim captured this on film.



Shoot. At work. I'll have to wait until I get home to see it.



franandaj said:


> We went down to the lobby and could tell who our friend was because he was the one on his cell phone pacing and fretting.







franandaj said:


> We’re also friends on FB so we had seen a few pictures of him as well.



Nah. I like the first explanation better.



franandaj said:


> And this November I'll even be able to say that I'm friends with an Imagineer!



Cool!



franandaj said:


> I heated up our leftovers for dinner for all of us. We had Prime Ribeye, Pork Ribs, some of that peppered thick cut bacon, onion rings, creamed spinach, crispy tubers, and three kinds of bread, whole grain, sesame loaf and cornbread. Not a bad spread for leftovers!



Wow! That's some leftover spread all right!



franandaj said:


> So when I started to fade at the dinner table again this night, Jim and Alberto offered to do the dishes and clean up.



That was nice of them.



franandaj said:


> pkondz, Sing a duet while throwing donuts at each other, 20 minutes, MK, no clue. The Wave, Yes... but you don't use them all anyway, You eat. Drink, too, 0 points



Yes! Consistency is all!



franandaj said:


> pkondz – 7 bonus points for answers that were so far out there, no way they could be correct!







franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?



1. 10am
2. MB
3. 1pm
4. For Jim. Twisted his ankle.
5. six
6. 190


----------



## dizneeat

*Sorry I have been missing, but I am now officially on vacation and hope to keep up until we leave for the US, which is in only three weeks. 

There is way too much to comment on, but I loved that you got so much done at AK, got to visit the resort and had lunch at Sanaa. Seeing your pics I am going to keep my reservation. I had forgotten what yummy food they offered.

On to the questions ....... I am not very lucky guessing, but I'll try anyway. *



franandaj said:


> Today is our day to switch to the Poly
> 
> 
> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 
> *9.45*
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> 
> *His magic band*
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> *12.30*
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> 
> *Fran's runs out of "battery"*
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 
> *4*
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
> 
> *We rarely ride it, so I have no idea on how high the scores get. Let's say you got 199!*


----------



## rndmr2

Hope you are having a great cruise!

Nice Day at AK

I really want to go to Sanaa someday and get that bread service.

Love the Lion King show! 

Great animal pics on the Safari! 




franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?-------------10am
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?-------------his magic band
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?---------4pm
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?---------------for Fran, there's something wrong with hers
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?----------------------5
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?


-----------------------------185


----------



## jedijill

Finally caught up again!  Loved the recap of our girls weekend!  It was soooo much fun!  Glad Jenny sent me that text!  I was able to find a dogsitter and a good plane ticket and I was there!  

The boys look like so much fun to tour with.  Your trip looks amazing so far.

Have fun in Alaska!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

Loving the updates.

Pity that AK night didn't quite work out.  But it looks like you got a full day in.
Sanaa food looks amazing!  I haven't eaten there yet. Maybe next trip.
What a shame you didn't make it for your FotLK FP+ but at least you made the next show.  GREAT shots from the show!!!
Leftover dinner!  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Looks like you had a wonderful day at the Animal Kingdom!

Sanaa is such a nice lunch spot!  I love that bread service & chicken sandwich!  Sorry that Fran wasn't feeling well though and left you afterwards.  Hopefully the nap did her well! 

Always great to meet a Disney Friend IRL! 

Being able to reheat leftovers like that is totally a nice advantage to being in a 1 bedroom/2 bedroom!


----------



## skier_pete

Oooh....your pictures of Sanaa/our "home" resort are making me excited for our October trip now only 96 days away. We are staying the first four nights at Jambo (trying out a value room) and then switching to Kidani (Standard view - we ate up too many points with that 1-bedroom at the Grand Cali).  Our "off" day (Thursday 10/20) we are having lunch at Sanaa. I LOVE the bread service, maybe my favorite part of the meal. That chicken Tandoori sandwich looks really, really good. I may have to try it. 

Sorry to hear about the bus problems. I am pretty STUNNED that you had bus issues getting from AKV to AK. Usually they just have a bus running that loop constantly, so it's really only 10-15 minutes to wait. While your morning bus karma was good, you definitely did not get favorable bus karma that day!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I guess I missed a chapter in there.  I thought I was still caught up with you guys heading to Alaska.  Oh, well.  Anyway, I need to go back and get caught up!


----------



## dhorner233

Looks like you had a good time at the Animal Kingdom. The barbarosa is my favorite animal too  

Sounds like the busses are a hassle to me. I rent a scooter when I go and have always rented a car to go with it. It's so much easier except for breaking the scooter down and putting it in the trunk....


----------



## Pinkocto

Look at that beautiful otter!  Great photos of all the animals. 

Oh my about the bus from Kidani, that must have been frustrating. 

Fun that they were all ready to go so early that morning. Bonus park time is always fabulous. 


Today is our day to switch to the Poly


1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?

       11:10am

2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?

       his wallet

3. What time is our new room ready?

      12:15pm

4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?

      Fran, because her battery has died

5. How many kiosks do we get food from?

      4

6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?

       222


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the Photopass photos with Pumbaa and Simba and the photo frame. I have not seen either before. I love the look of lunch. I am glad that you did managed to get everything you wanted done even though the Fastpasses did not work out.



I'd always wanted to do the photo frame thing and finally there was someone with one!



dolphingirl47 said:


> 10:30
> 
> His Magic Band
> 
> 2:00 PM
> 
> Fran as her's has broken down.
> 
> 3
> 
> 206



Recorded.



rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the bat signal.
> 
> Great update! How did you heat up the onion rings without them being soggy? I don't take fries or rings home as they ever seem to heat up well but those look great!



I heated them in the oven and broiled them slightly at the end.  It also helped that were not greasy in the first place. Greasy onion rings don't reheat very well.



rentayenta said:


> If we ever get back to WDW, FOTLK is on the list. It looks fantastic!



It is a great show, and Jim being into chorus and theater, I knew that he would love it.



rentayenta said:


> Sanaa is one of our favorites. In fact AKV is my favorite resort from the ones we have visited at WDW.



I like it a lot too.  Fran doesn't seem to like it as much as some of the others.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh dinner at sanna looks wonderful, I love going there, and AK is my favorite resort.



Lunch is the only time that they have the sandwiches, it was my first time trying those.



pkondz said:


> Ugh. Go back to bed!
> Maybe have a bath first.



OK.



pkondz said:


> So glad you listened to me.



Only when you speak with the voice of reason, which we both know is actually not that often.



pkondz said:


> If people don't start rising at the smell of bacon, there's something seriously wrong.



Like duh!



pkondz said:


> That's okay. That park is _made_ for dawdling.



We probably could have used another day there to dawdle some more.



pkondz said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> This one too!



thanks!



pkondz said:


> I remember that spot! That's where Kay and I had our ice cream.



I remember you mentioning that.  I always liked that spot for relaxing and cooling off.



pkondz said:


> That right there is probably my biggest incentive to try Sanaa.



You should, it's a very good restaurant. One of my top 10 probably.



pkondz said:


> Oooohh... That looks good.







pkondz said:


> Nope. I would've been worried even without knowing how it turned out.



Hmmm....are you psychic or just psychotic?



pkondz said:


> No Alberto?



After riding Mission Space he chickened out on just about anything that wasn't a bus or monorail.



pkondz said:


> No such thing.
> At least I've never seen one there.
> I think it's a myth.



I have pictures....somewhere.



pkondz said:


> Shoot. At work. I'll have to wait until I get home to see it.



I hope you had a chance to see it at home, pretty funny!  You can hear Jim and I laughing at how funny we thought it was!



pkondz said:


> Wow! That's some leftover spread all right!



I thought so!  



pkondz said:


> That was nice of them.



They are very nice guys.



pkondz said:


> Yes! Consistency is all!



Let's hope your answers are a little better this round.



pkondz said:


> 1. 10am
> 2. MB
> 3. 1pm
> 4. For Jim. Twisted his ankle.
> 5. six
> 6. 190



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> Sorry I have been missing, but I am now officially on vacation and hope to keep up until we leave for the US, which is in only three weeks.



Well I'm glad you are finally on vacation!  Three weeks!  I need to get back to you on a few questions!



dizneeat said:


> There is way too much to comment on, but I loved that you got so much done at AK, got to visit the resort and had lunch at Sanaa. Seeing your pics I am going to keep my reservation. I had forgotten what yummy food they offered.



I'm glad you will be eating there it's definitely a great choice for lunch or dinner.



dizneeat said:


> On to the questions ....... I am not very lucky guessing, but I'll try anyway.



It doesn't really matter, it's just fun for me to see what people think we might do!  Some of the answers actually amaze me for how ambitious folks think we are!



dizneeat said:


> *9.45*
> 
> *His magic band*
> 
> *12.30*
> 
> *Fran's runs out of "battery"*
> 
> *4*
> 
> *We rarely ride it, so I have no idea on how high the scores get. Let's say you got 199!*



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Hope you are having a great cruise!



Thanks!  I did, but now we're back, on land at least.



rndmr2 said:


> Nice Day at AK
> 
> I really want to go to Sanaa someday and get that bread service.



It was a nice, but exhausting day.  Love Sanaa 



rndmr2 said:


> Love the Lion King show!
> 
> Great animal pics on the Safari!



Both two of my favorites at AK!



rndmr2 said:


> -------------10am
> 
> -------------his magic band
> 
> ---------4pm
> 
> ---------------for Fran, there's something wrong with hers
> 
> ----------------------5
> 
> -----------------------------185



Recorded.



jedijill said:


> Finally caught up again!  Loved the recap of our girls weekend!  It was soooo much fun!  Glad Jenny sent me that text!  I was able to find a dogsitter and a good plane ticket and I was there!
> 
> The boys look like so much fun to tour with.  Your trip looks amazing so far.
> 
> Have fun in Alaska!
> 
> Jill in CO



We had so much fun that weekend!

Jim and Alberto were a hoot!  I was laughing so much!

Alaska.  Ok been there. done that.  coming home tomorrow.



PrincessInOz said:


> Loving the updates.
> 
> Pity that AK night didn't quite work out.  But it looks like you got a full day in.
> Sanaa food looks amazing!  I haven't eaten there yet. Maybe next trip.
> What a shame you didn't make it for your FotLK FP+ but at least you made the next show.  GREAT shots from the show!!!
> Leftover dinner!  Wish I could have been there.



We'll have to plan for a night at AK in October, yes we did get in a full day.  I was bummed that we didn't hit the trails, but at least we did most of the biggies.  It's great when your leftovers are actually worth reheating!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I hadn't even planned to be here until after lunch so all this was bonus time.



Woohoo for bonus park time!



franandaj said:


> Alberto wanted to get a shot of him kissing the dinosaur, and Jim kept trying, but he just wasn’t tall enough!



Need to use a low-angle for the shot. 



franandaj said:


> As we were on our way to lunch, Fran asked if she could be excused from the second half of the day. I can't say no to her so I let her go back to the room after lunch.



So much for bonus park time!



franandaj said:


> The guys loved the hotel and were happy that they would be staying on their final night. Jim was better about taking pictures than I was.



Man, I miss the AKL.  Such a magical resort.



franandaj said:


> I was still wearing my “happy birthday” button and so they brought me this bonus dessert.



Woohoo for bonus dessert!



franandaj said:


> They have these really handy signs that tell you when the next bus for each park is supposed to arrive. The AK bus should have been there at 1:17. Well that's pushing the “a bus arrives every 20 minutes” mantra. Until the sign changed to 1:18, and then 1:22. Well finally a packed bus showed up, let off some passengers, including a scooter. And promptly left, without even asking us about getting on, or saying "sorry, but you can catch the next bus."



Say WHAT???  That's so not cool.  Communication, people!



franandaj said:


> We got to the bus stop at AK at 1:58. So much for our 2PM FOTLK FP.







franandaj said:


> And no lion at all, it was too darned hot!



Wow.  The animatronics must have been malfunctioning in the heat.



franandaj said:


> There was a wilderness lodge bus at the stop, so I motored ahead to try and catch it, but just as I got within about 10 yards of the bus it pulled away!



Whatever @pkondz had with the Bus Pass, you guys had the opposite.



franandaj said:


> It was great to put a face to all the texts and many phone calls over the last three years. And this November I'll even be able to say that I'm friends with an Imagineer!



  So cool!

Should I forward Sarah's job application now, or wait until he gets settled in first. 



franandaj said:


> I heated up our leftovers for dinner for all of us. We had Prime Ribeye, Pork Ribs, some of that peppered thick cut bacon, onion rings, creamed spinach, crispy tubers, and three kinds of bread, whole grain, sesame loaf and cornbread. Not a bad spread for leftovers!



That's the best leftovers ever!  Except for the spinach.



franandaj said:


> I think it was 9:30 and I was out like a light.



Hope you get more than 5 hours sleep this time!



franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?



9:30 a.m.



franandaj said:


> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?



A Wilderness Lodge bathrobe.  And some ketchup from Whispering Canyon, because you're THIEVES!!!!



franandaj said:


> 3. What time is our new room ready?



1:47:16 p.m.



franandaj said:


> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?



Fran, because the battery is dead on hers.  Again.



franandaj said:


> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?



4.



franandaj said:


> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?



210.


----------



## EJ4Disney

I am horrible at this..........but it's fun, so I will try again.

1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
11:35 am

 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
his credit cards

 3. What time is our new room ready?
when you got there and checked in

 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
Alberto because his back hurt

 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
7

6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
250

I am loving your trip report.  Thanks


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Looks like you had a wonderful day at the Animal Kingdom!



It was a great day!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Sanaa is such a nice lunch spot! I love that bread service & chicken sandwich! Sorry that Fran wasn't feeling well though and left you afterwards. Hopefully the nap did her well!



I think I'm going to need to pencil in Sanaa lunch on an upcoming trip.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Always great to meet a Disney Friend IRL!



Yup! And especially one that we've been talking with for so long.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Being able to reheat leftovers like that is totally a nice advantage to being in a 1 bedroom/2 bedroom!



I love that ability! And to be able to cook is also a major bonus.



********** said:


> Oooh....your pictures of Sanaa/our "home" resort are making me excited for our October trip now only 96 days away.



Oooh you got me counting and now I'm 97 days away!



********** said:


> We are staying the first four nights at Jambo (trying out a value room) and then switching to Kidani (Standard view - we ate up too many points with that 1-bedroom at the Grand Cali).



I'm glad you were able to snag a value room. I know what you mean about reeling from points, that Bungalow really ate up our points!



********** said:


> Our "off" day (Thursday 10/20) we are having lunch at Sanaa. I LOVE the bread service, maybe my favorite part of the meal. That chicken Tandoori sandwich looks really, really good. I may have to try it.



It was good! Sounds like you guys have things pretty well planned out. I have barely got a framework figured out!



********** said:


> Sorry to hear about the bus problems. I am pretty STUNNED that you had bus issues getting from AKV to AK. Usually they just have a bus running that loop constantly, so it's really only 10-15 minutes to wait. While your morning bus karma was good, you definitely did not get favorable bus karma that day!!!



I was pretty stunned as well. I thought this was a pretty easy trip.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I guess I missed a chapter in there.  I thought I was still caught up with you guys heading to Alaska.  Oh, well.  Anyway, I need to go back and get caught up!



I really tried to wait until you could catch up. When you left on vacation I thought you had missed the chapter for sure, but then I didn't get the update posted before I left on vacation. So then I did wait a bit, and even a few days after you got home. But hey, you're still in the top of the contest, so you have that going for you!



dhorner233 said:


> Looks like you had a good time at the Animal Kingdom. The barbarosa is my favorite animal too



It was a fun day, but I was sure tired after that.



dhorner233 said:


> Sounds like the busses are a hassle to me. I rent a scooter when I go and have always rented a car to go with it. It's so much easier except for breaking the scooter down and putting it in the trunk....



We've gotten cars too, but having to disassemble two scooters everywhere you want to go is a real PITA. I don't mind the buses so much usually they are pretty good.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Look at that beautiful otter! Great photos of all the animals.
> 
> Oh my about the bus from Kidani, that must have been frustrating.



He was rather photogenic!  Yes, watching the time just slip away was incredibly frustrating!



Pinkocto said:


> Fun that they were all ready to go so early that morning. Bonus park time is always fabulous.



It did work out nicely, but eventually all that running around did catch up with us.



Pinkocto said:


> Today is our day to switch to the Poly
> 
> 
> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 
> 11:10am
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> 
> his wallet
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 12:15pm
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> 
> Fran, because her battery has died
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 
> 4
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
> 
> 222



Recorded.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Need to use a low-angle for the shot.



Never thought of that!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So much for bonus park time!



Yeah.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, I miss the AKL. Such a magical resort.



Me too, I wish we had plans to stay there sometime.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Woohoo for bonus dessert!



Gotta love it!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Say WHAT??? That's so not cool. Communication, people!



I know, at least say something like, "Sorry suckers!"



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. The animatronics must have been malfunctioning in the heat.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whatever @pkondz had with the Bus Pass, you guys had the opposite.



Yeah, it gets ever better in a couple days!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So cool!
> 
> Should I forward Sarah's job application now, or wait until he gets settled in first.



Ha!  The one thing I have learned from all the panels I have attended and folks that I have met, is there is no "one way" to become an Imagineer.  She needs to somehow get in the "biz" and let her star shine and be noticed.  Wish I could help.  Perhaps she should move to California and hang out Disney adjacent!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's the best leftovers ever! Except for the spinach.



Well, I like the spinach, and yes they were the best leftovers.  Even better than the breakfast I just had this morning.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope you get more than 5 hours sleep this time!



Just not all at once.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 9:30 a.m.
> 
> A Wilderness Lodge bathrobe. And some ketchup from Whispering Canyon, because you're THIEVES!!!!
> 
> 1:47:16 p.m.
> 
> Fran, because the battery is dead on hers. Again.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 210.



Recorded.



EJ4Disney said:


> I am horrible at this..........but it's fun, so I will try again.
> 
> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 11:35 am
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> his credit cards
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> when you got there and checked in
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> Alberto because his back hurt
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 7
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
> 250



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

OK folks here it is!   If you didn't have a hard enough time keeping up, I've started the Alaska TR!

Planes, Trains, and .....

Come on over and join in the fun.  If you haven't made it by tomorrow, I'll start to send out bat signals!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> OK folks here it is!   If you didn't have a hard enough time keeping up, I've started the Alaska TR!
> 
> Planes, Trains, and .....
> 
> Come on over and join in the fun.  If you haven't made it by tomorrow, I'll start to send out bat signals!



Heading over there now.

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

Wish I had more time to comment, but I AM really reading, Alison. This new job thing has me pretty busy and I really have to cut back my DISTime until after I pass my Boards on Wednesday. (I should be studying right now, in fact... )



franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 
> 10:20
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> 
> His phone charger.
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 1:24
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> 
> Alberto, he tweaked his ankle or knee.
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 
> 6
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
> 
> 235


----------



## juniorbugman

franandaj said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 11:00 just at check out time.
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> His magic band
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 3:25
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> Alberto because he was tired from all the walking yesterday and needed to take it easy.
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 4
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?


I really have no idea on this one because we haven't ridden the new test track so I will guess 225


----------



## cruisehopeful

1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room? 9:35

2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly? Magic band

3. What time is our new room ready? 3:00pm

4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why? Mechanical issue, gave to someone to fix

5. How many kiosks do we get food from? 6

6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get? 212


----------



## Malia78

I am really loving your camera right now--really beautiful shots of AKL, FotLK, Safari....and I'm going to say it again, everyone looks so happy--Love It

Okay here's some guesses--as the contest goes on, I'm doing worse so I'm not feeling very optimistic. But here goes nothing...
1. 0945
2. his magicband
3. 2:15pm
4. Fran because her scooter was having technical difficulties
5. 4
6. 214


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Heading over there now.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!



Steppesister said:


> Wish I had more time to comment, but I AM really reading, Alison. This new job thing has me pretty busy and I really have to cut back my DISTime until after I pass my Boards on Wednesday. (I should be studying right now, in fact... )





Steppesister said:


> 10:20
> 
> His phone charger.
> 
> 1:24
> 
> Alberto, he tweaked his ankle or knee.
> 
> 6
> 
> 235



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> 11:00 just at check out time.
> 
> His magic band
> 
> 3:25
> 
> Alberto because he was tired from all the walking yesterday and needed to take it easy.
> 
> 4
> 
> I really have no idea on this one because we haven't ridden the new test track so I will guess 225



Recorded.



cruisehopeful said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room? 9:35
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly? Magic band
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready? 3:00pm
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why? Mechanical issue, gave to someone to fix
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from? 6
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get? 212



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> I am really loving your camera right now--really beautiful shots of AKL, FotLK, Safari....and I'm going to say it again, everyone looks so happy--Love It



We really had a good time, and I'm getting better and better with the Camera.  Disney really challenges me since I don't get out to too many other places.



Malia78 said:


> Okay here's some guesses--as the contest goes on, I'm doing worse so I'm not feeling very optimistic. But here goes nothing...
> 1. 0945
> 2. his magicband
> 3. 2:15pm
> 4. Fran because her scooter was having technical difficulties
> 5. 4
> 6. 214



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

So there's a half dozen folks that have not officially thrown in the towel on the contest who still have to give their answers.  I'm hoping to get in an update over the weekend so please consider this as 24 hours notice for the next update.  It will most likely be longer than that, but it could happen anywhere from Saturday night forward.  Consider yourselves forewarned!


----------



## jedijill

Checking in!

Jill in CO


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Only when you speak with the voice of reason, which we both know is actually not that often.


 
Excuse me!!!???!?!?
"not that often"????
What exactly... I mean... how could you.....




Yeah, you're right.



franandaj said:


> I remember you mentioning that. I always liked that spot for relaxing and cooling off.


 
Without going back to check
(That is just _not_ going to happen)
I seem to recall you saying you liked that spot.



franandaj said:


> Hmmm....are you psychic or just psychotic?


 
The latter of course.



franandaj said:


> After riding Mission Space he chickened out on just about anything that wasn't a bus or monorail.


 
aw, too bad.



franandaj said:


> I hope you had a chance to see it at home, pretty funny! You can hear Jim and I laughing at how funny we thought it was!


 
I did!


----------



## lisaviolet

Loving it. Fran looks extra happy on this trip. So many smiles in your pictures.

Lovely.

Trying to catch up.

Let's see if I can get out of the basement. 

1. 8:30 am cause you're that ridiculous! Or I am! 
2. I want to say bathing suit because there is all kinds of swimming fun at the Polynesian - main pool, cabanas, your own private splash pool but I will go with magic band. 
3. 8:00 am - thinking you got a very early as in  "no one was in the bungalow the night before" text and that's why you checked out early and  ran on over. 
4. Fran, mechanical issues
5. 5
6. 235

Can't wait to see what you thought of the bungalow.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and I forgot to comment on the hotel suggestion response, earlier. When you said that at one point you were in Vancouver once a month. Let me just tell you the jealousy was fierce and overwhelming.

What a life, Alison. Lovely!


----------



## DnA2010

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

When the show finished our FP for the safari was up. It really wasn't necessary and our wait was probably longer for the scooter line. But within about 20 minutes we were on our safari.





























































And no lion at all, it was too darned hot!





































We were pretty wiped out after all that so we headed out to the bus stop.

We stopped in the front area to look at some animals that were a little more active than the last time we walked through here. There was this animal that we had looked at earlier, it was some kind of a pig or warthog. Alberto seemed to have a special bond with it and Jim captured this on film.



There was a wilderness lodge bus at the stop, so I motored ahead to try and catch it, but just as I got within about 10 yards of the bus it pulled away! We got in line and I didn't time out our wait, but two busses for Saratoga Springs came and went before we saw another WL bus. When it finally came the driver packed it to the gills and we took off just in time for another WL bus to pull up behind it. By this time it was almost quarter to 6PM.

When we got back to the lodge, I ran a brush quickly through my hair, and was ready to go. I had called Fran ahead of time and told her to be dressed and ready to go, and she was!

We went down to the lobby and could tell who our friend was because he was the one on his cell phone pacing and fretting. We’re also friends on FB so we had seen a few pictures of him as well.

It was great to put a face to all the texts and many phone calls over the last three years. And this November I'll even be able to say that I'm friends with an Imagineer!

He and his lady friend had dinner reservations at Artist Point where we dined the night before, so after our drinks, Fran and I headed back to the room. I heated up our leftovers for dinner for all of us. We had Prime Ribeye, Pork Ribs, some of that peppered thick cut bacon, onion rings, creamed spinach, crispy tubers, and three kinds of bread, whole grain, sesame loaf and cornbread. Not a bad spread for leftovers!









As most of you who have followed along know, when Fran hits the wall and goes back to the room, I usually join her. I usually don't have friends along who keep me in the parks and tire me out. So when I started to fade at the dinner table again this night, Jim and Alberto offered to do the dishes and clean up. I think it was 9:30 and I was out like a light.


Contest!!!!!!!


1. What do we do for breakfast the next morning? (10 points)

Eat hot breakfast in the room (Bonus points if toast, eggs or bacon are mentioned) Points were given for the fact that we ate breakfast in the room (2), the clue you were given was that it was supposed to be a leisurely morning, so this was the one I had planned to make bacon and eggs, a must on WDW vacations in a villa with a kitchen!


2. How long do we wait for the bus? (10 points)

3 minutes


3. It was supposed to be a leisurely morning, but negotiations occurred and plans changed. What park do we go to? (10 points)

AK


4. Lunch is at a resort, what is the restaurant? (10 points)

Sanaa


5. All our FP+ are for the afternoon. Do we make it to the park to use them all? (10 points)

No


6. What do we do for dinner? (10 points)

Reheated Leftovers, many of you guessed “Cook in the villa” and I gave 2 points for that, but the key word I was looking for was “Leftovers”. Because technically all we did was reheat and not actually cook. I did give a hint of this when we went to the steakhouse. “We had to take most of this home, but it made for some awesome leftovers in our villa.” Post #110
Responses


dolphingirl47, 18 minutes, Animal Kingdom, Sana'a, No, Cook in the villa, 34 points

Pinkocto, Breakfast in the room, 3 minutes, HS, Beaches and Cream, Yes, You make a delicious meal in the room, 14 points

rndmr, in the room, 5 minutes, MK, The Wave, yes, Ohana, 10 points

IowaTater, Eat in the villa, 12 minutes, Animal Kingdom, Sanaa, No, Citricos, 33 points

Dhorner233, 1900, The one at the Grand Floridian, 10 min, HS, O'Hana, No, of course not lol, Something in the room that you cooked, 15 points

cruisehopeful, Eat in your room, 5 minutes, Hollywood Studios, Big River Grille and Brewing, No, Try a new restaurant, 20 points

EJ4Disney, Eat at Starring Rolls, It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited, Hollywood Studios, You took the boat over to the Boardwalk and ate at Beaches and Cream, no, eat and cook in the room, 19 points

Malia78, Grabbed something quick service at Roaring Forks, 8 min, HS, Captain's Grille, Yes, cooked a meal in the villa, 7 points

juniorbugman, Eat in the room, It was a walk on after the bus driver saw you coming - he waited, Magic Kingdom, Beaches and Cream, no, You are all so pooped with your days adventures that you cook in the room.

pkondz, Sing a duet while throwing donuts at each other, 20 minutes, MK, no clue. The Wave, Yes... but you don't use them all anyway, You eat. Drink, too, 0 points

Leshaface, Hmmm, waffles??, 20 minutes, Magic Kingdom!, Grand Floridian Café, Yes!, Cali Grill, 0 points

DnA2010, Eat at the villa, 14 minutes, AK, Sanaa, Yes, Cook in the villa, 24 points

dizneeat, eat in room, 15 minutes, HS, Captain’s Grill, Yes, eat in the room, 4 points

Steppesister, ate in the Villa, 13 minutes, MK, Kona, Not quite, Off property, 12 points
Bonus Points


pkondz – 7 bonus points for answers that were so far out there, no way they could be correct!

Leshaface – 10 bonus points for being the first to suggest something worthy of breakfast on a leisurely morning (or what was supposed to be), however we don’t have a waffle maker in our owner’s locker.

Results

dolphingirl47 – 34 points
IowaTater – 33 points
DnA2010 – 24 points
cruisehopeful – 20 points
EJ4Disney – 19 points
dhorner233 – 15 points
juniorbugman - 14 points
Pinkocto – 14 points
Steppesister- 12 points
rndmr – 10 points
Leshaface – 10 points
Malia – 7 points
pkondz – 7 points
dizneeat – 4 points


Overall Results

Leshaface – 135 points
Malia78 – 128 points
DnA2010 – 127.5
rndmr – 118 points
Captain_Oblivious – 113 points
juniorbugman – 110 points
pkondz – 107 points
Pinkocto – 104 points
dolphingirl47 – 97 points
dhorner233 – 95 points
dizneeat – 86 points
IowaTater – 83 points
Steppesister – 80




Just popping on to get my answers on- hoping for a proper reply later tonight



Next Round of Questions

Today is our day to switch to the Poly


1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?

9:15

2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?

Wallet

3. What time is our new room ready?

2:20

4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?

Fran- hers won't hold the charge

5. How many kiosks do we get food from?

5 kiosks 

6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?

Oh boy- no idea- I don't remember scoring- from reviewing the answers- 215?


----------



## kid-at-heart

DnA2010 said:


>





DnA2010 said:


>





DnA2010 said:


>





DnA2010 said:


>



My, my, in all our safari excursions, we have not seen such a variety of animals in one setting. You guys were so lucky!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Checking in!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm glad you're keeping your head afloat!



pkondz said:


> Excuse me!!!???!?!?
> "not that often"????
> What exactly... I mean... how could you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right.



 



pkondz said:


> Without going back to check
> (That is just _not_ going to happen)
> I seem to recall you saying you liked that spot.



I think we're talking about the under the tree fish viewing spot.  And yes, it's an especially nice spot in hot weather.



pkondz said:


> The latter of course.



I thought so.



lisaviolet said:


> Loving it. Fran looks extra happy on this trip. So many smiles in your pictures.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Trying to catch up.
> 
> Let's see if I can get out of the basement.



It's not whether you win or lose....Oh heck, you want to win!  Fran was happy, until she got cranky!



lisaviolet said:


> 1. 8:30 am cause you're that ridiculous! Or I am!
> 2. I want to say bathing suit because there is all kinds of swimming fun at the Polynesian - main pool, cabanas, your own private splash pool but I will go with magic band.
> 3. 8:00 am - thinking you got a very early as in "no one was in the bungalow the night before" text and that's why you checked out early and ran on over.
> 4. Fran, mechanical issues
> 5. 5
> 6. 235



Recorded.



lisaviolet said:


> Can't wait to see what you thought of the bungalow.



I can tell you now, we loved it!  The place was crazy roomy and so luxurious!



lisaviolet said:


> Oh and I forgot to comment on the hotel suggestion response, earlier. When you said that at one point you were in Vancouver once a month. Let me just tell you the jealousy was fierce and overwhelming.
> 
> What a life, Alison. Lovely!


/

I'm not sure it was once a month, unless that was for like three months.  However 20 or so years ago, I did feel that I got to know Vancouver very well.  When we were there last week or so, I felt like I had never been there before or it had a weird facelift and I missed something!



DnA2010 said:


> 1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room?
> 
> 9:15
> 
> 2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?
> 
> Wallet
> 
> 3. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 2:20
> 
> 4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?
> 
> Fran- hers won't hold the charge
> 
> 5. How many kiosks do we get food from?
> 
> 5 kiosks
> 
> 6. After all the days that people guessed we rode Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day. What score does our car get?
> 
> Oh boy- no idea- I don't remember scoring- from reviewing the answers- 215?



Recorded.



kid-at-heart said:


> My, my, in all our safari excursions, we have not seen such a variety of animals in one setting. You guys were so lucky!



Wow!  Really?  I thought that this was an average sort of viewing and I was a little sad that we didn't see as many elephants as we are used to.  I guess we have been mostly lucky over all!


----------



## franandaj

So tomorrow we have Drag Queen Bingo  in the evening and in the morning Darcy is going to come clean our house.  If I have time I will post the next update and there are still a few folks that I'm hoping can get their answers in, but I may be posting the update tomorrow morning before we leave for Drag Queen Bingo.  It's all ready to go, and I would hope that some folks could get their answers in, but if not, the TR must go on.....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think we're talking about the under the tree fish viewing spot.







franandaj said:


> So tomorrow we have Drag Queen Bingo in the evening



Cool! So if you win, you get a drag queen for the day?
That'd be awesome. I've got a ton of housework that needs catching up on.
Do they cook, too?



(this is my way of saying.... what the heck is "drag queen bingo"???)


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Cool! So if you win, you get a drag queen for the day?
> That'd be awesome. I've got a ton of housework that needs catching up on.
> Do they cook, too?
> 
> 
> 
> (this is my way of saying.... what the heck is "drag queen bingo"???)



I am certainly NOT bringing a Drag Queen home with us! I assume it's like a regular Bingo tournament but Drag Queens do the calling of the numbers. 

It's a fund raiser for the band and Fran and I donated two gift baskets of souvies from our Alaska trip as prizes. I think we have 9 gift baskets that can be won and 4 raffle prizes. It costs $20pp to get in (and play I guess). We get whatever they take in at the the door less $500. We have reservations to to sit with a couple of guys, as they only take ressies for tables of 4 or more. The place is Hamburger Marys, so I'm assuming we will have burgers for dinner tonight, but then again this is not the "What's for Dinner?" Thread!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I assume it's like a regular Bingo tournament but Drag Queens do the calling of the numbers.



*That sounds like a blast! (although my version sounds fun too)

And thanks for the deets on the rest, too!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *That sounds like a blast! (although my version sounds fun too)
> 
> And thanks for the deets on the rest, too!*



I just looked up the menu online, we're in for some good eatin' as well!


----------



## franandaj

Day 7 

Switch Day

I woke up in the middle of the night around 3:45AM and decided to take a bath to help me go back to sleep, especially since I didn't take one before going to sleep. Around 4:30 I fell back asleep and slept until around 6:30. I started to pack up our suitcases and got dressed for the day.

We did an "everyone for themselves" for breakfast.  I probably had cereal, yogurt and some V8, Fran had V8 and toast two ways, as we call it at home (two pieces of toast, one with a slice of melted American cheese and one with peanut butter.)  I don’t know what Jim and Alberto had, but I do know that between Jim, Fran and myself we finished off his big pink donut.

We packed up all the food, and finished up our suitcases.  We were all packed up by 11AM, and needed a bellman like everyone else checking out.  The bellman didn’t arrive until 11:20 and he needed to go back and get another cart after filling up the first one.

We stopped in the lobby of the Villas to take some pictures as we had neglected to do that before.

























This is the Carrollwood Pacific Room dedicated to Walt and all things trains.

















And then we left the Lodge





I stopped to take one last picture for this trip.









One more look at the cowbells.





Finally at 11:40, we were on our way to the bus stop, when Jim exclaimed that he had packed his MB inside his suitcase that was now at Bell Services awaiting it’s journey to the Poly. There wasn’t a heck of a lot we could do about that, he did have his AP in his wallet so we decided to just go ahead and see what we could do with that.  We had a 12:30 “Behind the Seeds” Tour that we had to get to.

It wasn’t until 12:05 that the bus arrived.  Jim got off the bus right away at Epcot to sort out his AP.  Fran and I went through the whole “getting untied from the bus” procedure, and we headed toward the tapstiles.  It turned out that everything was fine.  AP/Magic Band both do the same thing, so Jim was fine.  I sped ahead to the Land Pavilion to let them know we were just about there because by now, it was pretty darned close to 12:30, I got my nametag and portable headphones and about five minutes later the others showed up to get theirs, and then the tour started.

While I was waiting for them, I got the Room text that our Bungalow at the Poly was ready.

We started off in a room where they purposely apply pests to certain plants. They do this so that they know how to combat them in the event that they actually do infest the Greenhouse.





These are some of the possible infestations and potential cures.





This is a new experimental area, where you can also take home a souvenir.  We have one growing in our house.













Then we went into the main greenhouses.





I took this one for you @pkondz





All these flowers are edible and the pillars that they are growing in rotate around. The water trickles down from the top giving each plant just the right amount of saturation.









Here they have five different kinds of Basil growing.





Here our guide was getting us some fresh cucumber slices to taste.









He demonstrated this plant to us and it has a “safety mechanism” built in.  





Our guide shook the plant fiercely as if a wind storm or other peril was facing it.





Not exactly sure what this is, but it looks really cool.





These tomato vines stretch for a long ways around the loop you see pictured here.









They have pictures around the greenhouse to show what should be growing in each space.






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

A bunch of cool squash like veggies.













Then we came to the area where they grow in sand.





Those are some BIG pumpkins





Our guide mentioned something about the blossoms being male or female.  I don’t remember exactly how you could tell now that it’s been a while, but I think it had to with the bulb you see behind the flower.





Then we moved to the animal part of the greenhouse.  The alligators were cool.













They sure liked togetherness





Not so hidden Mickey





We got to feed this tank of fishes.





It was cool seeing all the fish close up and not on a moving boat.









Our guide played a little game of scents here with us and had us try to identify what spices were what.





Then we had a photo op in front of this Mickey Tree









That was the end of our tour and all we had to do was walk back out the way we came.  There were these etchings in the sand that I took pictures of on the way back.













I never got any coffee that morning so after the tour I ran off to Starbucks to get an iced coffee.  Fran got really cranky as she didn’t remember where the Starbucks was, nor did she evidently hear me say I was going though everyone else heard it.  She decided that she wanted to go back to the room since it was ready and left us at Epcot to our own devices.

Originally we had a 2:00 reservation for lunch at Chefs de France, but after our last day at Epcot and we hardly got through any kiosks, we decided it was better to cancel the reservation.  Good thing too because we didn’t finish our tour until 2:30 and it was supposed to be over at 1:30 so we got a bonus hour on the tour!

We had decided to head to World Showcase to hit a few more kiosks, but Jim’s feet were really hurting him.  He had blisters all over them, so I let him ride the scooter while I walked.

We took the Friendship boat to Morocco. Our first stop was Japan. 





I had the Beef udon and Suigai Sake.





They split the frushi and a sparkling slushy.  Sorry no picture, they ate it too fast!

We went to America next, and we got one of each food item. 













After this picture, Jim took them over to dispenser and drenched in BBQ sauce.  I had the Zinfandel for me and it was really yummy.  The chocolate cake was very moist.





Back to Morocco, we got the Harissa chicken kebab and all three took bites of this one.









Next up was France.









I really wanted to try the Onion tart and rose grey goose slushy. 





We had a FP+ for TT and we walked rather than take friendship boat, it ended up being faster. Plus we got to enjoy topiaries on the way.









We stopped in one of the Flower and Garden Festival Booths and I got a stitch shirt.  


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## Steppesister

DnA2010 said:


> Leshaface – 135 points
> Malia78 – 128 points
> DnA2010 – 127.5
> rndmr – 118 points
> Captain_Oblivious – 113 points
> juniorbugman – 110 points
> pkondz – 107 points
> Pinkocto – 104 points
> dolphingirl47 – 97 points
> dhorner233 – 95 points
> dizneeat – 86 points
> IowaTater – 83 points
> Steppesister – 80



Oooh, look, I'm in last place. (I suck at these games so bad.) 



franandaj said:


> Jim exclaimed that he had packed his MB inside his suitcase



Figures. 

LOL!

I can't wait to take my kids on this tour in a couple months. I"ve done it before and enjoyed it so much that I am really looking forward to having my kids see it all too. Glad you got to do it!!!


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

On the way to Test Track we saw thee guys.


















Jim and Alberto designed this car.





After our ride, we were all tired so we went back to our new room via monorail. Based on information from @Captain_Oblivious we decided to exit at the TTC and walked to the bungalows. It turned out to be faster.  Aren’t these fantastic looking?













We were all stunned by the room!  I started taking pictures immediately while we called Bell Services and got bags and groceries. Here is the entry way.





Artwork in the Hallway.









Looking down the hallways to the common area.





Looking back.





Kitchen and Dining table.





Appliances.  I know.  I’m the only one who gets excited about these totally high end appliances!



 





Look at all the space in that Fridge!













Looking out over the Living room from the Kitchen.













With the pull out couch open.





Out on the terrace.













Our View









The Master Bedroom.














*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The Bath.

















The second bedroom





Pull out bed









Hallway to bathroom.





Hall bath









Washer and Dryer





It was almost 6PM by this point, so we got the groceries put away and started on the spaghetti sauce. Alberto and I worked in the kitchen while we listened to Jim and Fran snoring in their respective bedrooms.













By 6:30 the sauce was simmering and we had the rest of dinner in a holding pattern.  I enjoyed watching the ferry boats go by as the sun was setting.





















Just before 8PM, both sleeping beauties began to wake and we got the rest of dinner going.









We sat down to a hearty dinner in our lovely Villa.









We finished our "firsts" before the Electric Water Pageant started at 9PM.





































After watching that, I think Jim had second and thirds.  Alberto told me that I needed to make the whole box of spaghetti and he wasn't kidding!

Alberto got everything all cleaned up and dishwasher loaded and running and we watched Wishes from our balcony. I didn’t bother to take pictures and just enjoyed the show.  After that we all turned in. It had been a long day. But not before a bath!




Contest


Answers

Today is our day to switch to the Poly


1. Check out day, what time do we actually leave the room? (10 points for right on, 7.5 for within 20 minutes, 5 for within 30 minutes, 2.5 for within 60 minutes)

  11:40AM


2. What does Jim pack in his suitcase that’s being transferred to the Poly?

  Magic Band


3. What time is our new room ready? (10 points for right on, 7.5 for within 20 minutes, 5 for within 30 minutes, 2.5 for within 60 minutes)

  12:30PM


4. I have to give up my scooter for the afternoon, to who and why?

  Jim’s feet are covered in blisters and he’s having a hard time walking.


5. How many kiosks?

  4


6. After all the days that people guess we ride Test Track with our FPs, we finally do it on this day.  What score does our car get?  (10 for right on, 7.5 for within 5 either direction, 5 for 6-10 in either direction, 2.5 for 11-20 in either direction)

  200




Responses


dolphingirl47, 10:30, His Magic Band, 2:00 PM, Fran as her's has broken down, 3, 206, 15 points

pkondz, 10am, MB, 1pm, For Jim. Twisted his ankle, six, 190, 25 points

dizneeat, 9.45, His magic band, 12.30, Fran's runs out of "battery", 4, Let's say you got 199, 

rndmr, 10am, his magic band, 4pm, for Fran, there's something wrong with hers, 5, 185

Pinkocto, 11:10am, his wallet, 12:15pm, Fran, because her battery has died, 4, 222, 22.5 points

Captain_Oblivious, 9:30 a.m., A Wilderness Lodge bathrobe. And some ketchup from Whispering Canyon, because you're THIEVES!!!!, 1:47:16 p.m., Fran, because the battery is dead on hers. Again., 4, 210, 15 points

EJ4Disney, 11:35 am, his credit cards, when you got there and checked in, Alberto because his back hurt, 7, 250, 7.5 points

Steppesister, 10:20, His phone charger, 1:24, Alberto, he tweaked his ankle or knee, 6, 235, 2.5 points

juniorbugman, 11:00 just at check out time, His magic band, 3:25, Alberto because he was tired from all the walking yesterday and needed to take it easy, 4, I really have no idea on this one because we haven't ridden the new test track so I will guess 225, 22.5 points

cruisehopeful, 9:35, Magic band, 3:00pm, Mechanical issue, gave to someone to fix, 6, 212, 12.5 points

Malia78, 0945, his magicband, 2:15pm, Fran because her scooter was having technical difficulties, 4, 214, 22.5 points

Lisaviolet, 8:30 am cause you're that ridiculous! Or I am,  magic band, 8:00 am - thinking you got a very early as in "no one was in the bungalow the night before" text and that's why you checked out early and ran on over, Fran, mechanical issues, 5, 235, 10 points

DnA2010, 9:15, Wallet, 2:20, Fran- hers won't hold the charge, 5 kiosks, Oh boy- no idea- I don't remember scoring- from reviewing the answers- 215,

Results

Dizneeat – 37.5 points
pkondz – 25 points
Pinkocto- 22.5 points
juniorbugman – 22.5 points
Malia78 – 22.5 points
dolphingirl47 – 15 points
Captain_Oblivious – 15 points
rndmr – 12.5 points
cruisehopeful- 12.5 points
lisaviolet – 10 points
EJ4Disney – 7.5 points
Steppesister – 2.5 points
DnA2010 – 2.5 points


Overall Results

Malia78 – 150.5 points
juniorbugman – 132.5 points
pkondz – 132 points
Leshaface – 135 points
rndmr – 130.5 points
DnA2010 – 130 points
Captain_Oblivious – 128 points
Pinkocto – 126.5 points
dizneeat – 123.5 points
dolphingirl47 – 112 points
dhorner233 – 95 points
IowaTater – 83 points
Steppesister – 82.5 points
EJ4Disney – 79.5 points
cruisehopeful – 47.5 points
lisaviolet – 35 points 


Next Round of Questions


Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?

We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?

We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?

With what character do I do an impromptu meet?

What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?

I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks.  Who is it?  Bonus points if you can name the DISer.


----------



## Steppesister

Again, lots more food pix, and menu pix to boot. This really helps me out! You got a very nice variety going there; I'm super stoked about getting to go this year!


----------



## Steppesister

I could get used to views like this:



franandaj said:


>



And this:



franandaj said:


>



And especially this!!!



franandaj said:


>


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> 10:40
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> 7DMT, PP, Jungle Cruise
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> HM, PoTC
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> Goofy
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> A churro
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.



I have no idea.


----------



## ACDSNY

OMG I love the bungalow pics!  Us lowly commoners we'll be slumming in the studios in January.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad you enjoyed the Backstage Tour!   It seems they have updated it since I last did it (2006 or 2007?)  which is always good to see!  

Didn't you just love that hash from America?  I crave that dish!  So good  

The bungalow looks awesome!  So relaxing!


----------



## dgbg100106

your day was very busy, up and out of the resort, touring at EPCOT, festival food and drinks, new abode, and dinner. I would have been out like a light.

The tour looked like fun, I think I might just do that one next time.

Your bungalow was beautiful and the view amazing, what a cap to a busy day...  Color me green with jealousy.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I really like those photos at AK. I am very impressed by Frans cane holder on the front of her scooter. I wish I could get some of those! The one I have at the bag is on the side of my wheelchair bag it's a PITA. 

No offers to lift Alberto up to the Dinosaur huh! Maybe get him a balloon or two... 

Lunch looked nice and the rides looked fun. I do like AK. Apart from the hill up when you first arrive oh boy does that drain the battery. I recall in my better days trying to walk that..

I love all your outfits on this day. Nice Fran tie die t. You great dress. The kids cool tees.


----------



## jedijill

Omg, the bungalow looks amazing!  I'm totally staying there when I win Powerball!!!!!  

The tour looked fun!  I've done it a few times and they always have new stuff.  I was wondering if they were going to get rid of the alligators there now.  I love the food booths...looks like you guys found some tasty treats!!

Jill in CO  

PS I just texted you Alison!


----------



## IowaTater

Dagnabbit!  I knew I was going to miss the update.  This week has just not been a very DIS-friendly week. 

Loving all the pics, especially the ones of the bungalow.   Holy cow!!!



franandaj said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.



1.  10:38
2.  Pirates, Big Thunder, Mine Train
3.  Small World, Philharmagic
4.  Peter Pan
5.  A cinnamon roll
6.  Gah, I have no idea so I'll just go ahead and take a big fat 0 on this one.


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> Our guide mentioned something about the blossoms being male or female. I don’t remember exactly how you could tell now that it’s been a while, but I think it had to with the bulb you see behind the flower.



I'm pretty sure it's the females that have the little bulb behind the flower.  If and when it gets fertilized, it turns into a pumpkin.  Usually, the male flowers show up first, and you get all disappointed when you don't see any pumpkins forming.  And then you get a whole bunch.  And the pumpkins start taking over the yard...

That was a ton of cool photos from the tour.  It's totally fascinating to me, even though I much prefer gardening outside than inside.



franandaj said:


> On the way to Test Track we saw thee guys.



Appropriate, lol.



franandaj said:


> Appliances. I know. I’m the only one who gets excited about these totally high end appliances!



Actually, I got all excited about the backsplash.  I just love the jade green against the cabinets.  Lovely.



franandaj said:


> The second bedroom



I love the pose!



franandaj said:


> We finished our "firsts" before the Electric Water Pageant started at 9PM.



Looks like you had the perfect vantage point!  We've never gotten around to watching that one, tbh, but it looks cool!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update 

I did not do so good on that last round though...

Glad you made it for the tour. It's been a few years since I've done it but really enjoyed it.

You got to the France kiosk but didn't try the maroon???

The bungalow is gorgeous. I didn't see those cool swinging chairs when we visited.

Dinner looked delicious. Nothing like a nice homemade dinner while on vacation.

Great pictures of the water parade.


----------



## skier_pete

Oooh...excited about the Poly bungalow. I know I'll never have the points to stay there - so really enjoying seeing your pix. Actually, almost more want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge though - the style there is probably just about my favorite (next to AK) and I'm really looking forward to staying there one day. (DW and I on our first trip to WDW in 1997 had breakfast there and said "Can you imagine ever staying here?" I just want that wish to come true.) 

I do have to say it would be really cool to see the Electric Water Pagent from the bungalows. Moreso even then Wishes. I sort of really liked watching wishes from the 3rd floor of the Poly. 

Did you end up using the "plunge pool" at all? It just seems to me to be too small to be much use. 

Sorry to hear about Jim's blisters. Sounds like he was maybe improperly shod?

And what a yummy meal. I am happy to never cook on a Disney trip - but I can see the appeal of a nice meal followed by fireworks!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> We stopped in the lobby of the Villas to take some pictures as we had neglected to do that before.



Something about the WL just makes me immediately want to go back to Disney World.



franandaj said:


> This is the Carrollwood Pacific Room dedicated to Walt and all things trains.



That room is really cool, too.



franandaj said:


> Finally at 11:40, we were on our way to the bus stop, when Jim exclaimed that he had packed his MB inside his suitcase that was now at Bell Services awaiting it’s journey to the Poly.



 Rookie mistake.



franandaj said:


> We started off in a room where they purposely apply pests to certain plants. They do this so that they know how to combat them in the event that they actually do infest the Greenhouse.



Interesting.  I've been applying pests to our gardens at home, too, but haven't had as much luck in finding ways to combat them.



franandaj said:


> I took this one for you @pkondz







franandaj said:


> Our guide shook the plant fiercely as if a wind storm or other peril was facing it.



That's pretty neat!



franandaj said:


> These tomato vines stretch for a long ways around the loop you see pictured here.



Wow!



franandaj said:


>



I could see myself spending a lot of time at this stand.



franandaj said:


> Based on information from @Captain_Oblivious we decided to exit at the TTC and walked to the bungalows. It turned out to be faster. Aren’t these fantastic looking?



Whew.  Glad that worked out for you.  And yes, they look amazing!



franandaj said:


> With the pull out couch open.



Neat artwork there.



franandaj said:


> I enjoyed watching the ferry boats go by as the sun was setting.



That would be a great spot to sit on the deck and just enjoy being at Disney!



franandaj said:


> We finished our "firsts" before the Electric Water Pageant started at 9PM.



Looks like you had the best seat in the house!



franandaj said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?



10:42.



franandaj said:


> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?



Big Thunder, Splash, Pirates



franandaj said:


> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?



I'm confused on this one.  Do you mean two attractions that you already had FP's for, or two that you did not?  I'm guessing the latter: Haunted Mansion and Buzz Lightyear.



franandaj said:


> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?



(Total shot in the dark) Goofy.



franandaj said:


> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?



Cinnamon roll?  I'm sure a Dole Whip wouldn't last the trip back to the Poly.



franandaj said:


> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.



Oh man, I have no idea.  I can't keep track of all the people around here, let alone their SO.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Again, lots more food pix, and menu pix to boot. This really helps me out! You got a very nice variety going there; I'm super stoked about getting to go this year!



And at F&W there are like three times as many kiosks as at F&G!



Steppesister said:


> I could get used to views like this:
> 
> And this:
> 
> And especially this!!!



While my view at home isn't bad (well with the empty pool it kinda sucks right now), it's nothing like those views!



Steppesister said:


> 10:40
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> 7DMT, PP, Jungle Cruise
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> HM, PoTC
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> Goofy
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> A churro
> 
> I have no idea.



Recorded.



ACDSNY said:


> OMG I love the bungalow pics!  Us lowly commoners we'll be slumming in the studios in January.



The studios aren't bad either.  However there aren't as many studios with view even close to that in the Bungalows!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Backstage Tour!   It seems they have updated it since I last did it (2006 or 2007?)  which is always good to see!
> 
> Didn't you just love that hash from America?  I crave that dish!  So good
> 
> The bungalow looks awesome!  So relaxing!



I'm glad that they continue to update the tour.  As far as the Hash, what I didn't show was how Jim literally floated the dishes in Barbeque sauce.  I guess it came out of the dispenser faster than he expected, so the subtleness of the dish ended up being lost in by being smothered in sauce.     I loved the Bungalow and planned more downtime there so we could enjoy it and not be running around so much.



dgbg100106 said:


> your day was very busy, up and out of the resort, touring at EPCOT, festival food and drinks, new abode, and dinner. I would have been out like a light.
> 
> The tour looked like fun, I think I might just do that one next time.
> 
> Your bungalow was beautiful and the view amazing, what a cap to a busy day...  Color me green with jealousy.



It was fairly busy, but we had a good amount of time to sit and relax after dinner was started.  Jim and Fran were out for over an hour, and Fran had been resting since before that!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I really like those photos at AK. I am very impressed by Frans cane holder on the front of her scooter. I wish I could get some of those! The one I have at the bag is on the side of my wheelchair bag it's a PITA.



Actually that's just a strip of velcro and she attaches the canes to the steering wheel. Nothing extra, just ingenuity!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> No offers to lift Alberto up to the Dinosaur huh! Maybe get him a balloon or two...



I like the idea of using a low angle to shoot it.  Less work!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lunch looked nice and the rides looked fun. I do like AK. Apart from the hill up when you first arrive oh boy does that drain the battery. I recall in my better days trying to walk that..



I wish they had a shortcut to bypass that hill, always drains the scooter battery!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love all your outfits on this day. Nice Fran tie die t. You great dress. The kids cool tees.



Thanks!


----------



## EJ4Disney

Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
10:45

 We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
Mickey on Main Street, Big Thunder Railroad and Peter Pan

 We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
Mickey and Big Thunder

 With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
Three Stepsisters

 What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
pop corn

 I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.
Richard

I LOVE the bungalows!  Just beautiful.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Omg, the bungalow looks amazing!  I'm totally staying there when I win Powerball!!!!!
> 
> The tour looked fun!  I've done it a few times and they always have new stuff.  I was wondering if they were going to get rid of the alligators there now.  I love the food booths...looks like you guys found some tasty treats!!
> 
> Jill in CO
> 
> PS I just texted you Alison!



I hope to stay there again....girls trip!  Either that or bring my parents.   Keep in mind this was in May before the whole aligator thing happened.  If they took Louis out of the MK parade, I wouldn't be surprised if the Alligators weren't in LWTL anymore.



IowaTater said:


> Dagnabbit! I knew I was going to miss the update. This week has just not been a very DIS-friendly week.
> 
> Loving all the pics, especially the ones of the bungalow. Holy cow!!!



Sorry, I've been waiting as long as I can stand it, and tried to let everyone get their guesses in.  There are still several more rounds, OK, three maybe four!



IowaTater said:


> 1. 10:38
> 2. Pirates, Big Thunder, Mine Train
> 3. Small World, Philharmagic
> 4. Peter Pan
> 5. A cinnamon roll
> 6. Gah, I have no idea so I'll just go ahead and take a big fat 0 on this one.



Recorded.



irene_dsc said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the females that have the little bulb behind the flower. If and when it gets fertilized, it turns into a pumpkin. Usually, the male flowers show up first, and you get all disappointed when you don't see any pumpkins forming. And then you get a whole bunch. And the pumpkins start taking over the yard...



That sounds about right.  We didn't have a garden for the past two years, medical reasons last year, and this year we are just trying to get out of our old place so we can rent it and have money coming in!!!  I can't wait to have a garden growing again!



irene_dsc said:


> That was a ton of cool photos from the tour. It's totally fascinating to me, even though I much prefer gardening outside than inside.



I love all the creative things they do with gardening.  Like I said, I hope next year we are back at it!



irene_dsc said:


> Actually, I got all excited about the backsplash. I just love the jade green against the cabinets. Lovely.



That's funny with all the remodeling we have been doing, I still hardly think about the backsplashes!  



irene_dsc said:


> I love the pose!



He can be quite the Ham!



irene_dsc said:


> Looks like you had the perfect vantage point! We've never gotten around to watching that one, tbh, but it looks cool!



I've seen it from our room at BLT and one year a bunch of us DISers all got together and did a Hallowishes Cruise, and we got to see it then too.  this was the best, sitting on the patio with a glass of wine!  



Pinkocto said:


> Great update
> 
> I did not do so good on that last round though...



It's totally random, I mean really how are you going to know what we ended up doing?  We didn't even know some days!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad you made it for the tour. It's been a few years since I've done it but really enjoyed it.



We liked it too!  Very interesting.



Pinkocto said:


> You got to the France kiosk but didn't try the maroon???



I'm always afraid that they will have coconut in them. 



Pinkocto said:


> The bungalow is gorgeous. I didn't see those cool swinging chairs when we visited.
> 
> Dinner looked delicious. Nothing like a nice homemade dinner while on vacation.
> 
> Great pictures of the water parade.



They were on the other side of the kitchen wall, outside the Master Bedroom.



********** said:


> Oooh...excited about the Poly bungalow. I know I'll never have the points to stay there - so really enjoying seeing your pix. Actually, almost more want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge though - the style there is probably just about my favorite (next to AK) and I'm really looking forward to staying there one day. (DW and I on our first trip to WDW in 1997 had breakfast there and said "Can you imagine ever staying here?" I just want that wish to come true.)



Having stayed at all the WDW DVC resorts now, I really want to go back to OKW and just spend some time soaking in that jacuzzi tub.  Then I want to invite a whole bunch of people over and cook stuff!  It's huge and great for entertaining.



********** said:


> I do have to say it would be really cool to see the Electric Water Pagent from the bungalows. Moreso even then Wishes. I sort of really liked watching wishes from the 3rd floor of the Poly.



Was that at the end of your building when you stayed in the studio?



********** said:


> Did you end up using the "plunge pool" at all? It just seems to me to be too small to be much use.



No we didn't.  Jim stuck his feet in and took a picture the first night, but as you will see in the next update.  Weather was not permitting.



********** said:


> Sorry to hear about Jim's blisters. Sounds like he was maybe improperly shod?



His shoes were probably old and well worn.  Also I don't think he walks much when at home.  He hasn't been felling well at all since we got back from the last trip.



********** said:


> And what a yummy meal. I am happy to never cook on a Disney trip - but I can see the appeal of a nice meal followed by fireworks!



I do like the idea of having a meal or two in the room.  And especially since we were paying 135 points per night to stay there, I modified our plans so that we were taking advantage of evenings in the Villa.  No point in having a killer view if you're running around and not enjoying it!


----------



## jedijill

I'm up for a Girls Trip!!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> Was that at the end of your building when you stayed in the studio?



Yes - we were at the end of Tokelau so even though it was a standard view we got to see the fireworks in the park. Great view looking out over the Bungalows.



franandaj said:


> I do like the idea of having a meal or two in the room.  And especially since we were paying 135 points per night to stay there, I modified our plans so that we were taking advantage of evenings in the Villa.  No point in having a killer view if you're running around and not enjoying it!



That's a very good point - I have to say if I ever had the points to stay there - I probably would just spend the whole day there!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Something about the WL just makes me immediately want to go back to Disney World.



I don't know, something about almost every DVC property makes me want to be back at WDW, and now I'm getting the itch since it's my next vacation!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That room is really cool, too.



It's very nostalgic.  We need to be able to stay a long long time and not feel cheated when we just hang out at the resort.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rookie mistake.



Totally!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Interesting. I've been applying pests to our gardens at home, too, but haven't had as much luck in finding ways to combat them.



Huh?  Wonder why?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's pretty neat!



And when we walked back by it say 45 minutes later, the plant was all back to normal.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I could see myself spending a lot of time at this stand.



I was going to be real upset if we didn't get to try this one!  I hope they have something similar at F&W.  I need to start studying the menus.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whew. Glad that worked out for you. And yes, they look amazing!



Makes sense, the TTC was a lot closer than the lobby.  I just couldn't convince Fran of that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That would be a great spot to sit on the deck and just enjoy being at Disney!



Totally!  Unless it was pouring rain or something like that.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you had the best seat in the house!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> 10:42.
> 
> Big Thunder, Splash, Pirates
> 
> I'm confused on this one. Do you mean two attractions that you already had FP's for, or two that you did not? I'm guessing the latter: Haunted Mansion and Buzz Lightyear.
> 
> (Total shot in the dark) Goofy.
> 
> Cinnamon roll? I'm sure a Dole Whip wouldn't last the trip back to the Poly.
> 
> Oh man, I have no idea. I can't keep track of all the people around here, let alone their SO.



Recorded.



EJ4Disney said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 10:45
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> Mickey on Main Street, Big Thunder Railroad and Peter Pan
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> Mickey and Big Thunder
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> Three Stepsisters
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> pop corn
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.
> Richard



Recorded.



EJ4Disney said:


> I LOVE the bungalows! Just beautiful.



It was by far the nicest room I've stayed in at Disney!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I'm up for a Girls Trip!!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Well first we have to finish getting our stuff out of #1 De Soto.    I can't talk about any new trips until that happens.  Even then, she might say it has to be rented before we do any more big trips!



********** said:


> Yes - we were at the end of Tokelau so even though it was a standard view we got to see the fireworks in the park. Great view looking out over the Bungalows.



So that makes three building that I know of with DVC studios, Bora Bora, Pago Pago and Tokelau.



********** said:


> That's a very good point - I have to say if I ever had the points to stay there - I probably would just spend the whole day there!



We almost did later in the trip!


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> So that makes three building that I know of with DVC studios, Bora Bora, Pago Pago and Tokelau.



Moorea is the other one I think.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> Sorry, I've been waiting as long as I can stand it, and tried to let everyone get their guesses in. There are still several more rounds, OK, three maybe four!



Oh it's okay. Not your fault.  I've been slacking on the DIS lately.


----------



## lancgirl

I just spent the better part of my late afternoon reading your trip report. Really enjoying it! Looking forward to the next installment! Cheers!


----------



## Pinkocto

Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?

10:50

We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?

7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan

We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?

Carousel of Progress and Hall of Presidents

With what character do I do an impromptu meet?

Mickey

What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?

Caramel apple

I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the Diser.

Michael, Flossbolna


----------



## rndmr2

Nice pics of the WL as you were leaving. 

We really enjoyed the Behind the Seeds tour when we did it 5 years ago, it was really fun, they didn't have headphones though. 

Did you get to release a ladybug? 

I feel for Jim with his blisters. I have gotten blisters on my feet on 4 of my last 5 trips. The one trip I also had Plantar Fasciitis and ended up renting a scooter the last park day. 

Great lunch at the F&W Kiosks

Beautiful pics of the Bungalo!! 



franandaj said:


> Next Round of Questions
> 
> 
> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?-----------10:30
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?-----------Mine Train, Buzz, Jungle Cruise
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?---------Hall of Presidents, Haunted Mansion
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?----------Talking Mickey
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?-----------Corn Dog Nuggets
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.-----------'ll go with Michael, Flossbolna's SO.


----------



## juniorbugman

Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?

10:20

We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?

7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan

We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?

Jungle Cruise and Its a Small World 

With what character do I do an impromptu meet?

Goofy

What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?

Popcorn

I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the Diser.

Matt , DisneyFirefly


----------



## DnA2010

Well that last round of questions was a big time fail for me- will be back later for a proper comment, just popping on to make sure i was good to do my reply later today.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Wow the bunalow is amazeballs! How neat. Also the behind the scenes tour. I think they removed the alligators now which is a bit silly. They are part of Florida life.

Your dinner sounds great!


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Moorea is the other one I think.



Yes, I have heard of people staying in that one as well.



IowaTater said:


> Oh it's okay. Not your fault.  I've been slacking on the DIS lately.



Sorry life has been so busy!



lancgirl said:


> I just spent the better part of my late afternoon reading your trip report. Really enjoying it! Looking forward to the next installment! Cheers!



   I hope that you didn't get too bored.    Working on the next installment!



Pinkocto said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> 10:50
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> 7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> Carousel of Progress and Hall of Presidents
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> Mickey
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> Caramel apple
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the Diser.
> 
> Michael, Flossbolna



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Nice pics of the WL as you were leaving.



Thanks!



rndmr2 said:


> We really enjoyed the Behind the Seeds tour when we did it 5 years ago, it was really fun, they didn't have headphones though.
> 
> Did you get to release a ladybug?



The headphones were new, like as in either that day or the day before, the guide was still getting used to them and wanted our feedback on how they worked.



rndmr2 said:


> I feel for Jim with his blisters. I have gotten blisters on my feet on 4 of my last 5 trips. The one trip I also had Plantar Fasciitis and ended up renting a scooter the last park day.



I've been diagnosed with PF as well, but it hasn't bothered me too bad recently.  I can't make it more than one day in the parks without the scooter, or my left foot is history.



rndmr2 said:


> Great lunch at the F&W Kiosks
> 
> Beautiful pics of the Bungalo!!



Thanks!



rndmr2 said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?-----------10:30
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?-----------Mine Train, Buzz, Jungle Cruise
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?---------Hall of Presidents, Haunted Mansion
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?----------Talking Mickey
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?-----------Corn Dog Nuggets
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.-----------'ll go with Michael, Flossbolna's SO.



Recorded.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night around 3:45AM and decided to take a bath to help me go back to sleep, especially since I didn't take one before going to sleep. Around 4:30 I fell back asleep and slept until around 6:30.



One of two things happened here.
Either that was a quick bath or... you fell asleep in the tub.



franandaj said:


> We did an "everyone for themselves" for breakfast.



And there was mass hysteria and pandemonium.



franandaj said:


> I don’t know what Jim and Alberto had, but I do know that between Jim, Fran and myself we finished off his big pink donut.



It died a noble death.



franandaj said:


> We stopped in the lobby of the Villas to take some pictures as we had neglected to do that before.



I don't think I've seen that before.
Thanks!
And.... beautiful.



franandaj said:


> This is the Carrollwood Pacific Room dedicated to Walt and all things trains.



Now that's cool.



franandaj said:


> And then we left the Lodge



Not without some sadness... and excitement for the next place.



franandaj said:


> Finally at 11:40, we were on our way to the bus stop, when Jim exclaimed that he had packed his MB inside his suitcase that was now at Bell Services awaiting it’s journey to the Poly.



Whoops!



franandaj said:


> Fran and I went through the whole “getting untied from the bus” procedure,



No easy feat after being dragged behind for the past few miles.



franandaj said:


> It turned out that everything was fine. AP/Magic Band both do the same thing, so Jim was fine.



Whew! But there were some worried folks in Disney that day, I'm guessing.



franandaj said:


> We started off in a room where they purposely apply pests to certain plants. They do this so that they know how to combat them in the event that they actually do infest the Greenhouse.



Huh. Interesting.



franandaj said:


> I took this one for you @pkondz



You are a cruel woman.


(Actually, I'm tickled that you thought of me!)



franandaj said:


> All these flowers are edible and the pillars that they are growing in rotate around. The water trickles down from the top giving each plant just the right amount of saturation.



Huh, again.
I never had any interest in that tour... perhaps I was a little hasty in that decision.



franandaj said:


> Here they have five different kinds of Basil growing.



My favourite Basil is Fawlty.



franandaj said:


> Our guide shook the plant fiercely as if a wind storm or other peril was facing it.



We actually had one of those for a while.
It was cool. Just touching the leaves made them close.


Then we found out that if you do it to often, you kill the plant.



franandaj said:


> Those are some BIG pumpkins



Whoa.



franandaj said:


> Our guide played a little game of scents here with us and had us try to identify what spices were what.



How did you guys do?



franandaj said:


> Aren’t these fantastic looking?







franandaj said:


> We were all stunned by the room!



As am I! Wow!



franandaj said:


> Appliances. I know. I’m the only one who gets excited about these totally high end appliances!



Me too. Believe it or not.
I guess if you cook, it helps.



franandaj said:


> Out on the terrace.



Beautiful view!



franandaj said:


> The Master Bedroom.



I see that didn't take Fran long! 



franandaj said:


> The second bedroom







franandaj said:


> Alberto and I worked in the kitchen while we listened to Jim and Fran snoring in their respective bedrooms.



How was working with another chef?



franandaj said:


> I enjoyed watching the ferry boats go by as the sun was setting.



I can totally see myself doing that.
It must've been very relaxing as well.



franandaj said:


>



Question? What method do you use to keep the noodles from sticking?



franandaj said:


> We finished our "firsts" before the Electric Water Pageant started at 9PM.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> Alberto told me that I needed to make the whole box of spaghetti and he wasn't kidding!



Whoa! Big appetites!
(I love spaghetti. May well be my favourite dish.... if done right.)



franandaj said:


> After that we all turned in. It had been a long day. But not before a bath!



Good girl. Use that water while it's available.



franandaj said:


> pkondz, 10am, MB, 1pm, For Jim. Twisted his ankle, six, 190, 25 points



Hey! Look at me getting points and everything.



franandaj said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.



1. 10:40
2. PP, Space, BTMRR
3. Alice
4. Cupcake
5. No clue.


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> 10:20
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> 7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> Jungle Cruise and Its a Small World
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> Goofy
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> Popcorn
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the Diser.
> 
> Matt , DisneyFirefly



Recorded.



DnA2010 said:


> Well that last round of questions was a big time fail for me- will be back later for a proper comment, just popping on to make sure i was good to do my reply later today.



Ya win some, ya lose some.  It's all fun!  Looking forward to hearing your comments.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow the bunalow is amazeballs! How neat. Also the behind the scenes tour. I think they removed the alligators now which is a bit silly. They are part of Florida life.
> 
> Your dinner sounds great!



It was an incredible treat to stay there.  Someday again, after I've got my point totals back up, and we're traveling with friends.  That's sad that they took out the alligators, they were among my favorites.  Dinner was really good and nice to eat something familiar and homemade.



pkondz said:


> One of two things happened here.
> Either that was a quick bath or... you fell asleep in the tub.



It was about 35-40 minutes.  Once I got out of the tub, I laid down on the bed and that was 4:30, I probably went out like a light.



pkondz said:


> And there was mass hysteria and pandemonium.



It was more organized calm.



pkondz said:


> It died a noble death.



I like to think that it fulfilled it's prophecy.



pkondz said:


> I don't think I've seen that before.
> Thanks!
> And.... beautiful.



The only thing in that building is DVC rooms, so most likely the only people who really go there are staying, either that or visiting other people.  I had a DISmeet in the Carrolwood Pacific Room once.



pkondz said:


> Not without some sadness... and excitement for the next place.



More excitement.    I can always come back, especially since I own there.



pkondz said:


> Whoops!



As @Captain_Oblivious pointed out, Rookie mistake.



pkondz said:


> No easy feat after being dragged behind for the past few miles.



Our little wheels were spinning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






pkondz said:


> Whew! But there were some worried folks in Disney that day, I'm guessing.



No, just us.



pkondz said:


> You are a cruel woman.
> 
> 
> (Actually, I'm tickled that you thought of me!)



First thing that went through my mind when I saw the Brussel Sprouts.  PKONDZ!!!!!



pkondz said:


> Huh, again.
> I never had any interest in that tour... perhaps I was a little hasty in that decision.



I thought it was pretty cool, then again, I'm into gardening.



pkondz said:


> My favourite Basil is Fawlty.



Love John Cleese!



pkondz said:


> We actually had one of those for a while.
> It was cool. Just touching the leaves made them close.
> 
> 
> Then we found out that if you do it to often, you kill the plant.



I bet they go through a lot of those plants with 5-6 tours per day.



pkondz said:


> How did you guys do?



I couldn't identify anything.  



pkondz said:


> As am I! Wow!



Too bad three nights is about all I can afford and justify.  That used up half of my points for the year!



pkondz said:


> Me too. Believe it or not.
> I guess if you cook, it helps.



I suppose people who don't cook are like, "yeah, it's a stove."



pkondz said:


> How was working with another chef?



Alberto and I have worked together before. I used to do a lot of meals for breaks at band rehearsals or after the rehearsal.  He started off by wrapping the plastic utensils in napkins while we were playing.  Eventually I had him heating tortillas, starting the veggies boiling, and other last minute stuff so that when the rehearsal finished, I didn't have to do it.  He does food service as part of his job.



pkondz said:


> I can totally see myself doing that.
> It must've been very relaxing as well.



It was nice out that night so sitting on the patio was very comfortable.



pkondz said:


> Question? What method do you use to keep the noodles from sticking?



Butter.



pkondz said:


> Whoa! Big appetites!
> (I love spaghetti. May well be my favourite dish.... if done right.)



Well, Jim ate a lot.  Alberto was constantly watching his girlish figure and eating light.



pkondz said:


> Good girl. Use that water while it's available.







pkondz said:


> Hey! Look at me getting points and everything.



Yup!  Ya done good!



pkondz said:


> 1. 10:40
> 2. PP, Space, BTMRR
> 3. Alice
> 4. Cupcake
> 5. No clue.



Recorded.

Normally I try not to comment on people's answers as I don't want to give an inkling as to whether they got things right or wrong.   However you may want to double check your answers.  There are six questions on each chapter.  The only reason I was able to figure out that you missed one was that I was trying to figure out where the "Alice" ride was in MK, until I remembered that was a DL exclusive.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It was about 35-40 minutes. Once I got out of the tub, I laid down on the bed and that was 4:30, I probably went out like a light.



Magical tub of sleepiness.



franandaj said:


> It was more organized calm.



Where's the fun in that??



franandaj said:


> I like to think that it fulfilled it's prophecy.



Ooohh... I like your explanation better.



franandaj said:


> More excitement.  I can always come back, especially since I own there.



I _keep _forgetting that!



franandaj said:


> Our little wheels were spinning!







franandaj said:


> First thing that went through my mind when I saw the Brussel Sprouts. PKONDZ!!!!!







franandaj said:


> I thought it was pretty cool, then again, I'm into gardening.



I like gardens... but not gardening.



franandaj said:


> I bet they go through a lot of those plants with 5-6 tours per day.



Pretty soon there'll be protesters outside demanding the cessation of plant molestation.



franandaj said:


> I couldn't identify anything.



I'd probably be the same, except.......

I did a course a year or so ago. One of the things they did was have us line up (about 40 of us) and then the passed little vials around. You were supposed to see if you could guess the scent. The idea was to see if a scent might elicit a memory. I was roughly in the middle of the line. When the first vial got to me, I was pretty sure it was strawberry. (it was) The second vial I didn't know, but it smelled familiar (vanilla.) The last vial? I knew what it was as soon as they opened it on the other side of the room. Coconut.



franandaj said:


> Butter.



Ah. Just curious.



franandaj said:


> Normally I try not to comment on people's answers as I don't want to give an inkling as to whether they got things right or wrong. However you may want to double check your answers. There are six questions on each chapter. The only reason I was able to figure out that you missed one was that I was trying to figure out where the "Alice" ride was in MK, until I remembered that was a DL exclusive.



Whoops! Revised guesses.
(although I may be better off leaving it at five... or changing them all... or...)
1. 10:40
2. PP, Space, BTMRR
3 PP, Space
4. Alice
5. Cupcake
6. No clue.


----------



## dhorner233

Wow! Fun packed day! That bungalow is to die for! I could live there happily the rest of my life! What a great view! Did you see any alligators in the water around you?

1. Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?

2. We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?

3. We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?

4. With what character do I do an impromptu meet?

5. What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?

6. I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.

1. 10:42

2. Star Tours, 7 Dwarfs Mine Ride, Jungle Cruise

3. People Mover and Winnie the Pooh.

4. Capt. Hook

5. Flavored popcorn

6. What is a SO? Jedi Jill?


----------



## basketlacey

Fantastic trip report!!! I started reading last night and finished up this morning. 

We're just back from WDW and we stayed in a studio at the Poly. We were in Moorea (so likely right behind your bungalow). We also quickly realized that we were closer to the TTC than the Great Ceremonial House. 

We loved our stay. The bungalows look amazing!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


>



Bitter gourd or bitter melon.  The Chinese use it a lot....they like the medicinal value of bitterness.





jedijill said:


> 'm up for a Girls Trip!!!!





franandaj said:


> Well first we have to finish getting our stuff out of #1 De Soto.  I can't talk about any new trips until that happens. Even then, she might say it has to be rented before we do any more big trips!




Keep me in mind!!!! 




OMG!!  That bungalow is just amazing.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for the report on the Behind the Seeds tour! I really want to do it next time and your report confirmed that this is really a great little tour! 

And the Bungalow ist just amazing!! Oh, I so want to stay there (but not pay the points for it...)


----------



## DnA2010

Neat day! I enjoyed hearing about the plant with the safety mechanism! Thanks for the pics!

The pictures of the fish and smaller alligators were neat, we’ve only spent one day at each park other than 2 at MK so I’ve never toured these areas! Epcot is one park we are itching to visit again!

Nice choices at the booths- we had lunch at Marrakesh and enjoyed it!

What is the flavor of the rose grey goose slushie?


Oh the bungalow – WOW just WOW! Thank you so much for the detailed tour, it was just great to see the details of the place. Really enjoyed all the art and richness of the various woods…great appliances too! 
The terrace is great also- enjoyed your pictures of the boats going back and forth, SM, and the Water Pageant right there! DH has been following along over my shoulder and your TR is really solidifying WDW as our spring vacation plans 



Next Round of Questions

Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
10:33
We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
Jungle Cruise, Splash, 7DMT
We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
Does this mean FP atractions you didn't use FP for? HM, Pirates
With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
Goofy
What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
Cinnemon bun from Gastons I think it is 
I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks.  Who is it?  Bonus points if you can name the DISer.[/QUOTE]
Michael -Flossbolna's OH (this is a guess)


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night around 3:45AM



What a pain.



franandaj said:


> Around 4:30 I fell back asleep and slept until around 6:30.



At least you got some more sleep.



franandaj said:


> We stopped in the lobby of the Villas to take some pictures as we had neglected to do that before.



I loved all the photos.



franandaj said:


> This is the Carrollwood Pacific Room dedicated to Walt and all things trains.



This looks like a really amazing space.



franandaj said:


> Good thing too because we didn’t finish our tour until 2:30 and it was supposed to be over at 1:30 so we got a bonus hour on the tour!



Looks like the Behind the Seeds Tour has not changed much since we did it in 2009 or 2010. We loved it and this brought back memories. A bonus hour sounds really neat.

I love the photos from the Poly bungalow. The sunset photos are also beautiful



franandaj said:


> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?



10:45



franandaj said:


> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?



Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain



franandaj said:


> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?



Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean



franandaj said:


> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?



Tigger



franandaj said:


> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?



A Mickey Pretzel



franandaj said:


> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.



Michael, Flossbolna

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I did a course a year or so ago. One of the things they did was have us line up (about 40 of us) and then the passed little vials around. You were supposed to see if you could guess the scent. The idea was to see if a scent might elicit a memory. I was roughly in the middle of the line. When the first vial got to me, I was pretty sure it was strawberry. (it was) The second vial I didn't know, but it smelled familiar (vanilla.) The last vial? I knew what it was as soon as they opened it on the other side of the room. Coconut.



Yeah, I can smell coconut a mile away as well!  Occasionally Fran gets treats that have coconut and she says, "Want some?"  I can smell it from across the room, and she'll swear there is no coconut in it!  



pkondz said:


> Ah. Just curious.



What do you use?



pkondz said:


> Whoops! Revised guesses.
> (although I may be better off leaving it at five... or changing them all... or...)
> 1. 10:40
> 2. PP, Space, BTMRR
> 3 PP, Space
> 4. Alice
> 5. Cupcake
> 6. No clue.



Recorded and Revised.



dhorner233 said:


> Wow! Fun packed day! That bungalow is to die for! I could live there happily the rest of my life! What a great view! Did you see any alligators in the water around you?



It was a very nice place to stay, and no I did not see any alligators.



dhorner233 said:


> 1. 10:42
> 
> 2. Star Tours, 7 Dwarfs Mine Ride, Jungle Cruise
> 
> 3. People Mover and Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> 4. Capt. Hook
> 
> 5. Flavored popcorn



Recorded.



dhorner233 said:


> 6. What is a SO? Jedi Jill?



SO=Significant Other



basketlacey said:


> Fantastic trip report!!! I started reading last night and finished up this morning.



    That's a lot of reading!



basketlacey said:


> We're just back from WDW and we stayed in a studio at the Poly. We were in Moorea (so likely right behind your bungalow). We also quickly realized that we were closer to the TTC than the Great Ceremonial House.
> 
> We loved our stay. The bungalows look amazing!!!



I really liked the Poly.  We will have to stay there again sometime.  I just need to recharge my points!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Bitter gourd or bitter melon. The Chinese use it a lot....they like the medicinal value of bitterness.



Thanks for clarifying that!



PrincessInOz said:


> Keep me in mind!!!!



Absolutely!  And we'll let you know if we plan a West Coast girls weekend too!  As long as there are more than two days notice!



PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!! That bungalow is just amazing.







Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for the report on the Behind the Seeds tour! I really want to do it next time and your report confirmed that this is really a great little tour!



You're welcome!  Are you going to book this for your upcoming trip.



Flossbolna said:


> And the Bungalow ist just amazing!! Oh, I so want to stay there (but not pay the points for it...)



I know what you mean, it sort of brought tears to my eyes using that many points for three nights!



DnA2010 said:


> Neat day! I enjoyed hearing about the plant with the safety mechanism! Thanks for the pics!



It was a cool little plant, I hope they don't end up killing off a bunch of them if you saw pkondz's comments.



DnA2010 said:


> The pictures of the fish and smaller alligators were neat, we’ve only spent one day at each park other than 2 at MK so I’ve never toured these areas! Epcot is one park we are itching to visit again!



You really need to go back and have some more time at Epcot!



DnA2010 said:


> Nice choices at the booths- we had lunch at Marrakesh and enjoyed it!



I really liked it on our December trip!



DnA2010 said:


> What is the flavor of the rose grey goose slushie?



It was actually Rose flavored.  It was weird but good!



DnA2010 said:


> Oh the bungalow – WOW just WOW! Thank you so much for the detailed tour, it was just great to see the details of the place. Really enjoyed all the art and richness of the various woods…great appliances too!
> The terrace is great also- enjoyed your pictures of the boats going back and forth, SM, and the Water Pageant right there! DH has been following along over my shoulder and your TR is really solidifying WDW as our spring vacation plans



Just don't expect bungalow accomodations without bungalow prices!  



DnA2010 said:


> 10:33
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> Jungle Cruise, Splash, 7DMT
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> Does this mean FP atractions you didn't use FP for? HM, Pirates
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> Goofy
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> Cinnemon bun from Gastons I think it is
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.


Michael -Flossbolna's OH (this is a guess)[/QUOTE]

Recorded.



dolphingirl47 said:


> At least you got some more sleep.



I often think of you when I wake up in the middle of the night because I know that you have the same problem on your trips to California.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks like a really amazing space.



I met with Paula and Jo here are few years ago, it was very nice and relaxing.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Looks like the Behind the Seeds Tour has not changed much since we did it in 2009 or 2010. We loved it and this brought back memories. A bonus hour sounds really neat.



That's good to know, I like when things change a little, but gradually.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the photos from the Poly bungalow. The sunset photos are also beautiful



Thanks!



dolphingirl47 said:


> 10:45
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain
> 
> Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> Tigger
> 
> A Mickey Pretzel
> 
> Michael, Flossbolna



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

So folks.....

It's been 10 days since the last update....It's not happening in the next 24 hours.  That's for sure, but anytime after that....I'm getting ancy!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I can smell coconut a mile away as well! Occasionally Fran gets treats that have coconut and she says, "Want some?" I can smell it from across the room, and she'll swear there is no coconut in it!



 I'll have people say "Want some?"
and I'll reply "No thanks. It has coconut in it. I can smell it."
"No it doesn't." They reply. Take a bite... "Nope. No coconut at all."
Me: "Uh, huh. Read the ingredients."
"Sugar, cocoa, cornstarch, flour,.... coconut. Well I'll be darned."



franandaj said:


> What do you use?



Depends.
Frequently if I know we're eating right away, I'll rinse in cold water to kill the cooking and wash off the starch,  add some water to the pan and re-heat to a boil for a second.
Best way is as soon as the noodles are done, toss with some of the pasta sauce. The sauce gets into the pasta and it doesn't stick.
Again, depends on how I feel.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'll have people say "Want some?"
> and I'll reply "No thanks. It has coconut in it. I can smell it."
> "No it doesn't." They reply. Take a bite... "Nope. No coconut at all."
> Me: "Uh, huh. Read the ingredients."
> "Sugar, cocoa, cornstarch, flour,.... coconut. Well I'll be darned."



Yeah, I've had that discussion.  I don't know if you have Hostess products up there, but they have these "crumb" donuts.  Fran had me buy her some, she offered me one, but as soon as she opened the bag, I was like no thanks.



pkondz said:


> Depends.
> Frequently if I know we're eating right away, I'll rinse in cold water to kill the cooking and wash off the starch, add some water to the pan and re-heat to a boil for a second.
> Best way is as soon as the noodles are done, toss with some of the pasta sauce. The sauce gets into the pasta and it doesn't stick.
> Again, depends on how I feel.



That makes sense.  In my house we grew up with picky people so my Mom always put butter on it, because not everyone wanted sauce on their noodles.  I just kept doing that ever since.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I've had that discussion. I don't know if you have Hostess products up there, but they have these "crumb" donuts. Fran had me buy her some, she offered me one, but as soon as she opened the bag, I was like no thanks.



Hmmm.... I _think_ we have Hostess.... maybe....
Either way, I don't buy any.

Were the "crumbs" coconut flakes?
That stuff ruins more food than anything else.



franandaj said:


> That makes sense. In my house we grew up with picky people so my Mom always put butter on it, because not everyone wanted sauce on their noodles. I just kept doing that ever since.



 I do the sauce immediately thing when I make alfredo, but not (usually) the red sauce.
No idea why since there's always at least one person who doesn't want the sauce I make.

Fussy, rotten kids!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... I _think_ we have Hostess.... maybe....
> Either way, I don't buy any.
> 
> Were the "crumbs" coconut flakes?
> That stuff ruins more food than anything else.



I think the coconut is mixed in, you wouldn't know it's there from looking.

 



pkondz said:


> I do the sauce immediately thing when I make alfredo, but not (usually) the red sauce.
> No idea why since there's always at least one person who doesn't want the sauce I make.
> 
> Fussy, rotten kids!



OK, no more food talking.  This is not a good day.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think the coconut is mixed in, you wouldn't know it's there from looking.



Yep. Sneaky.



franandaj said:


> OK, no more food talking. This is not a good day.



Whoops! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dizneeat

*Late as always - but there are quite a few loose ends to tie before we leave and ...............*



franandaj said:


> Jim exclaimed that he had packed his MB inside his suitcase that was now at Bell Services awaiting it’s journey to the Poly. There wasn’t a heck of a lot we could do about that, he did have his AP in his wallet so we decided to just go ahead and see what we could do with that.



*Yes, one or the other will do. We have several of those "never expiring" tickets tied to our account, so I always fear the system might just take the wrong day, so we use our AP cards to get in and the MB for FP. Works a charm. But still glad you got everything sorted out.*



franandaj said:


>



*Behind the seeds is such a fun little tour. We have taken it before and it never disappoints, always something new to learn.
But I don't remember that Mickey behind you - cute photo by the way - is that new?*



franandaj said:


>



*Never saw these either!!! Guess it's time to go on the tour again.* 



franandaj said:


>



*French food! I didn't try the onion tarte - Tom makes an awesome one!, but had the maccaroon insead - yummy!*



franandaj said:


>



*We walked by those bungalows before they were opened (I think) during Tom's birthday trip and they looked awesome from the outside. They look AMAZING from the inside - thanks for sharing all the details.*



franandaj said:


>



*And you even had your own pool!!*



franandaj said:


>



*That must be so awesome to see from your home away from home! Those boys were in for a real treat!*



franandaj said:


> Next Round of Questions
> 
> *Hope I am not too late - especially after the awesome round I had last time. *
> 
> 
> Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?
> 
> *10.35*
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> *Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain, Mine Train*
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> *Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain (am I reading this correct? Do you mean you did not use two of the FPs you had?) Oh well ........*
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> *Alice*
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> *A turkey leg?*
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.
> 
> *Sorry, NO idea.*



*I am going to write to you tomorrow - somehow days don't seem to be 24 hours long any more. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Yep. Sneaky.



Didn't catch me on it!



pkondz said:


> Whoops! Sorry to hear that.



Well....on your TR a while back I alluded to a "special" treat for those over 50, not exclusive to that crowd, but often suggested.  Today was my day, so yesterday was "clear fluids" day.  By the time we were talking about donuts, it had been 15+ hours since I'd had solid food.  And when I say solid food I mean egg noodles with butter.  Before that my dinner was a vanilla milkshake, so by the time I posted yesterday, I was in complete grump mode.  Now I'm just not allowed to operate an motor vehicle until 9AM tomorrow.  Nor can I make legal decisions, so forget about trying to get in my will!  



dizneeat said:


> Late as always - but there are quite a few loose ends to tie before we leave and ...............



Hey no worries!  Your day is coming up quick! I don't know what I would do being gone as long as you two will be!  If all goes as planned, next year we will be taking one of our trips as 1/3 of your vacation and being very happy about it, while knowing the cats will be very unhappy!



dizneeat said:


> *Yes, one or the other will do. We have several of those "never expiring" tickets tied to our account, so I always fear the system might just take the wrong day, so we use our AP cards to get in and the MB for FP. Works a charm. But still glad you got everything sorted out.*



Yeah, that's good to know.  From now on when I pack my "park purse", I'm going to include my AP just in case.  But it's not like I don't have 6 different MBs that still worked on our last trip.  I still have to order one for our upcoming trip because I don't have purple yet.



dizneeat said:


> *Behind the seeds is such a fun little tour. We have taken it before and it never disappoints, always something new to learn.
> But I don't remember that Mickey behind you - cute photo by the way - is that new?*



The Mickey tree was in the first room of the boat tour (ie last room of the walking tour).  I was watching the reruns of The Chew (American Food series produced by ABC who is owned by Disney) and they showed the Mickey tree when one of the Chefs was inside The Land.



dizneeat said:


> *Never saw these either!!! Guess it's time to go on the tour again.*



Maybe they didn't have them. or maybe because the headphones were new, it may have been hard to hear the guide point them out.



dizneeat said:


> French food! I didn't try the onion tarte - Tom makes an awesome one!, but had the maccaroon insead - yummy!



I'm always afraid that macaroons will have coconut, so I don't usually order them.



dizneeat said:


> *We walked by those bungalows before they were opened (I think) during Tom's birthday trip and they looked awesome from the outside. They look AMAZING from the inside - thanks for sharing all the details.*



You would never even imagine from the outside just how cool they are inside!  I want to stay there again, but part of me doesn't because it makes me want to just hang out there and not go into the parks!  I'm so glad we did it second so we were ready to relax a little bit more.



dizneeat said:


> *And you even had your own pool!!*



As you will see weather was not so cooperative.



dizneeat said:


> That must be so awesome to see from your home away from home! Those boys were in for a real treat!



It was incredible.  I'm not sure they knew how much to appreciate it!



dizneeat said:


> I am going to write to you tomorrow - somehow days don't seem to be 24 hours long any more.



I totally know what you mean.  I can't seem to get everything I need to do accomplished and I always get so tired and sit down and give up.  I have been looking forward to hearing from you!!!!  I am getting very excited about your visit!



dizneeat said:


> *Hope I am not too late - especially after the awesome round I had last time. *



Nope.  You are not too late and there are a couple others that I am hoping will chime in before the next update



dizneeat said:


> *10.35*
> 
> We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?
> 
> *Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain, Mine Train*
> 
> We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?
> 
> *Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain (am I reading this correct? Do you mean you did not use two of the FPs you had?) Oh well ........*
> 
> With what character do I do an impromptu meet?
> 
> *Alice*
> 
> What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?
> 
> *A turkey leg?*
> 
> I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks. Who is it? Bonus points if you can name the DISer.
> 
> *Sorry, NO idea.*



Recorded.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I'm always afraid that macaroons will have coconut, so I don't usually order them.



French macaroons are always made from ground almond. They do have the coconut kind as well, but they call them something different.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well....on your TR a while back I alluded to a "special" treat for those over 50, not exclusive to that crowd, but often suggested. Today was my day, so yesterday was "clear fluids" day. By the time we were talking about donuts, it had been 15+ hours since I'd had solid food. And when I say solid food I mean egg noodles with butter. Before that my dinner was a vanilla milkshake, so by the time I posted yesterday, I was in complete grump mode. Now I'm just not allowed to operate an motor vehicle until 9AM tomorrow.



Oh... OH!!
_Now_ I understand! 

Sorry shouldn't laugh.... but I am anyway. 



franandaj said:


> Nor can I make legal decisions, so forget about trying to get in my will!



Shoot! Well, there goes _that_ plan!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> French macaroons are always made from ground almond. They do have the coconut kind as well, but they call them something different.
> 
> Corinna



That's good to know. There is a French style bakery in the Gelson's (behind the Lucilles you have been to) that has like 7 flavors of macaroons.  Now I know I can try them! They looked good the last time I was there, but I was afraid of coconut.



pkondz said:


> Oh... OH!!
> _Now_ I understand!
> 
> Sorry shouldn't laugh.... but I am anyway.



Your day will come!  



pkondz said:


> Shoot! Well, there goes _that_ plan!



I don't even have a will!


----------



## Steppesister

I didn't read the chatter tooooo far back, but I suspect there's been some "over 50 testing" chatter here. Oddly, yesterday, I trained ALL DAY long on post-procedure recovery from these. Luckily, most of my patients are not grumpy at all, but have this funny cheesy grin all over their faces all the way until I wheel them to their car.  Odd what Versed and Fentanyl can do...


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> I didn't read the chatter tooooo far back, but I suspect there's been some "over 50 testing" chatter here. Oddly, yesterday, I trained ALL DAY long on post-procedure recovery from these. Luckily, most of my patients are not grumpy at all, but have this funny cheesy grin all over their faces all the way until I wheel them to their car.  Odd what Versed and Fentanyl can do...



Not a lot just me and @pkondz, he had the good fortune to be bantering with me on prep day. Which for me wasn't bad at all except for the starvation part. I can honestly say that I'm not full of s**t!

As I sat in my recovery room, I wondered if the facility I was in was similar to where you work.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Not a lot just me and @pkondz, he had the good fortune to be bantering with me on prep day. Which for me wasn't bad at all except for the starvation part. I can honestly say that I'm not full of s**t!
> 
> As I sat in my recovery room, I wondered if the facility I was in was similar to where you work.



It might be...

We do MANY colonoscopies, done in one of our ORs, but the same OR is used for all kinds of other outpatient surgeries as well, and even some overnight ones. The recovery is MUCH simpler for those though, because they are done under conscious sedation, not general or MAC. Glad you didn't starve! And that we can give  you a clean bill of health. At least in that area. LOL!


----------



## franandaj

Day 8

Before going to bed the previous night we discussed options for the morning. I had left the early morning wide open in case we wanted to hit MK for the rope drop show. Then we had a 10:40 breakfast reservation at 1900 Park Fare for Fran's fix of strawberry soup. When I explained the rope drop show to the guys, they were not impressed and would rather sleep in. I told everyone that we wanted to be leaving the Villa by 10AM in order to be on time for our reservation. 

We made a good call because when I woke up there was a huge thunderstorm going on and it was raining really hard all night.  I was up really early trying to capture lightning pictures, but no luck.









You can see in this picture how hard the rain was coming down.





Fran had also given up on the May the 4th merchandise. I was the first one up and dressed and I made coffee. I was starving and breakfast was still a couple hours away so I made a piece of toast with spaghetti sauce on top as a snack. It was a bad choice as I got some of the sauce on my shirt, and that was before 8AM!





The rain stopped, but it was still kind of dreary and icky out.





Slowly everyone started to get up. I'm not sure how the glitch happened, but for whatever reason we didn't get going until 10:25. Then we had to stop in the gift store to get some moleskin for the blisters on Jim's feet. By the time we got to the monorail it was time for our reservation.  Just as we approached the front of the line, the sentry told us we'd have to wait until the next train. By this point Fran and I were both trying to contact the restaurant and let them know we were running late. We boarded the next monorail and no sooner than we had left the station did we come to a complete stop. I'm not sure how long we sat there but it was after 11:05 before we started moving again. Remember, our reservation was for 10:40AM. Fran dashed off to the restaurant to see if they would still take us, while I stuck with Jim & Alberto who ooohhed and aaaahhhed at the Grand Floridian and took selfies with just about every flower arrangement and other pretty fixture that they came across.

Luckily they could seat us and after our picture with the castle, we were taken to our table. 









As soon as we sat down the characters started to come by rapid fire style.









Mary Poppins was the first to come by.









The we met the Mad Hatter.

































With the meets out of the way we could get down to breakfast finally!  This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots?  These are some of my favorites!





Here is the rest of the buffet.













































So that was the buffet, here is my first plate.





Jim came back from the buffet next.





Fran’s plate.





This was my second plate.





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

This was Fran’s next plate. 





I had made one last trip up to the buffet for Fran's last bowl of strawberry soup and almost missed Alice, but they all told her to come back after I returned from the buffet.

We ended up having quite a deep discussion (I didn’t include all the pictures), but I have no idea what it was about.  Somehow Alice and I always get in discussions.

















We got our pictures and all was well with the universe. We were even out of there before they started cleaning up the buffet.

Fran decided she would rather go back to the room while we went to MK to use our FP+. 





When we got to MK it was Southern California raining, Fran had the ponchos in her scooter bag, plus there were two more back in the owner's locker in the room. 

















I wasn't going to spring for another poncho, so we headed down Main Street, where we encountered the Rainy Day Parade.. 

































Our first FP was for 7DMT, but we had to get there first.  We walked through the Castle and Jim admired the mosaics and took pictures of them. I was even inspired to take some pictures as it had been many years since I had done it.  His pictures came out better, so I’m using those.





















We headed over to the ride. Obviously a wet and dreary day.









Alberto wouldn't ride, so just Jim and I went. While we were in the queue the rain picked up, it still wasn't bad, but I was afraid about the camera getting wet.





My pictures didn’t come out nearly as good as I had hoped.

















After the ride it was starting to come down pretty good, so we hightailed it over to Mickey's Philharmagic just in time for the doors to open. And yes @pkondz I did watch for the younguns and they did try to reach for the baubles. You gotta love the carpet in here!













As musicians, we always end up taking pictures in the dump shop.  These are Jim’s but Fran and I have many of the same from previous trips.





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

By this time our FP+ for Peter Pan came up and we rode that.  I think I like DL’s version better, but I still have not seen the revised version. The line is always so long and they don’t have FP for it!  





We decided to just go standby for HM since I thought the guys would enjoy the queue and we didn’t really want to wait until 2:30 to try and get on it.

































Jim had an App on his phone that tells the weather for the next 10-20 minutes and it said rain, so we decided that it was time to leave the park.  Jim was delayed by piano player at Casey’s.  I don’t have any pictures because Jim video taped the piano player for almost 10 minutes, but who knows how long he sat and talked to him.  

Before we left her, Fran asked me to get Sorcerer's cards for the MK game, so I left them at Casey’s to listen.  I got my cards, and still the guys were not there, and I noticed Stitch over by the Emporium with no line.  I took a few pictures with him.  The photographer go one of me “on approach”.













After the photo op, I tried to hide underneath the doorway to the Emporium waiting for Jim and Alberto to arrive.  This witch of an employee was standing there talking to me and trying to chase me away, she asked if I was waiting for family, and I said, “just friends”.  

She kept suggesting “other places” where I might find them, like “you might check the train station” or “maybe they are in the confectioners” and finally I just left because it was really annoying the way she was trying “get rid of me.”  Eventually we finally met back up and took monorail home.  I went right back to the room and took these photos as I walked through the resort.  The feature pool.





The quiet pool.





Just a few glimpses on the way back to the bungalow.













They stopped at Pineapple Lanai and got Dole Whips at  the hotel, and brought one back for Fran.





It was around 4PM when Jim and Alberto got back to the room, I had a 5PM meeting set up with Michael, Flossbolna’s SO, at Trader Sam’s for drinks.  Those of you who “know” Michael, also know that he does not like his picture online, so I honored his request, but here is the bar and our drinks.

















Michael had a friend who wanted the Nautilus Souvenir Glass, so he got it, essentially the friend bought his drink to get the glass.





During the course of the evening, Michael’s brother joined us, and there was a hope that one of the friends I met last summer would show up, but he didn’t. Eventually, I said goodbye to them as the time for our dinner reservation at O’Hana was coming up soon.

I met Jim, Alberto and Fran upstairs and we got our pager, and then waited.  Evidently due to the nature of meals, (meaning everyone gets the same thing and the skewers need to cook relatively evenly) they seemed to turn the entire restaurant at once.  We had a bit of a wait, but once they brought us to our table the food came quickly.





Look at all that meat!

















We were seated at a table near the window.  I’m not sure if you can tell from these shots just how hard it is raining outside.









The place was fairly packed.














*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


We got our bread right away.  It’s got coconut in it so I don’t eat it.





Jim and I ordered Mai Tai’s













We also got our salad quickly.





Then they brought us the appetizer of Chicken Wings and Potstickers.  I’ve seen reports about how they used to bring more sauces for these.  I don’t remember from my last two times here, but we got two sauces.





Fran asked for some butter.  When I first looked at my pictures, I was like, “why is the ice cream before the meal?” Then I remembered!





To go with your meats, they bring some noodles and vegetables.





They come by with Chicken, Beef and Shrimp, this is my plate once each of the meats had graced our plates.  Alberto got seconds on the shrimp.  He must have eaten 2 dozen or more shrimps!  He had a HUGE pile of shells when dinner was finished.





Then the piece de resistance!  The Bananas Foster Bread Pudding, so, so, so good!





But wait!  Then you drizzle it with the tasty ooey gooey sauce!





Perfection!





Then we went back to the room.  Pam and I were texting each other.  Her plane had arrived while we were having dinner.  They were going to get settled in their room for a bit and then come over to see the Bungalow.  They were hoping to make the fireworks, but were still on the bus when they started.  At least the nice bus driver pulled over so they could see them.

We watched the Electrical water pageant first, but I already showed you pictures of that.  Tonight I decided to try and take pictures of the fireworks. 





















































Pam and her Mom stopped by and hung out for a bit and we caught up. They left around midnight. So I took a tub, and fell asleep around 1AM.



Contest!!!!!!!


Answers

*Our reservation for 1900 Park Fare is for 10:40, what time do we arrive?*
  11:05 possibly later, (10 points for right on, 7.5 for within 10 minutes, 5 for within 20 minutes, 2.5 for within 30 minutes)


*We’re headed to the MK, what are our three FP’s?*
  7DMT, Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion


*We do two attractions without using our FP, what are they?*
  Mickey’s Philharmagic, Haunted Mansion.  OK, so these last two were almost a trick question, we HAD FP+ for HM, but instead we did it stand by to get it out of the way sooner and get back to the room and beat the rain.


*With what character do I do an impromptu meet?*
  Stitch


*What snack do Jim and Alberto bring back to the room for Fran?*
  Dole Whip

*I meet up with the SO of a DISer for drinks.  Who is it?  Bonus points if you can name the DISer.*

Michael, DISer Flossbolna or Magdalene, I was surprised at how many folks (who are also reading Magdalene’s TR) didn’t get this one.  Michael even mentioned on her TR that we met up, but I guess since they are enjoying each other’s company and not updating the TR, folks have already forgotten!  

Responses

*Steppesister*, 10:40, 3 FP+ : 7DMT, PP, Jungle Cruise, 2 w/o FP+: HM, PoTC, Goofy, A churro, I have no idea, 32.5 points

*IowaTater*, 10:38, 3 FP+: Pirates, Big Thunder, Mine Train, 2 w/o FP+: Small World, Philharmagic, Peter Pan, A cinnamon roll, Gah, I have no idea so I'll just go ahead and take a big fat 0 on this one, 22.5 points

*Captain_Oblivious*, 10:42, 3 FP+: Big Thunder, Splash, Pirates, 2 w/o FP+: Haunted Mansion and Buzz Lightyear, (Total shot in the dark) Goofy, Cinnamon roll? I'm sure a Dole Whip wouldn't last the trip back to the Poly, Oh man, I have no idea. I can't keep track of all the people around here, let alone their SO, 12.5 points

*EJ4Disney*, 10:45, 3 FP+: Mickey on Main Street, Big Thunder Railroad and Peter Pan, 2 w/o FP+: Mickey and Big Thunder, Three Stepsisters, pop corn, Richard, 12.5 points

*Pinkocto*, 10:50, 3 FP+: 7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan, 2 w/o FP+: Carousel of Progress and Hall of Presidents, Mickey, Caramel apple, Michael, DISer: Flossbolna, 35 points

*rndmr*, 10:30, 3 FP+: Mine Train, Buzz, Jungle Cruise, 2 w/o FP+: Hall of Presidents, Haunted Mansion, Talking Mickey, Corn Dog Nuggets, I'll go with Michael, Flossbolna's SO, 30 points

*juniorbugman*, 10:20, 3 FP+: 7DMT, Pooh, Peter Pan, 2 w/o FP+: Jungle Cruise and Its a Small World, Goofy, Popcorn, Matt , DisneyFirefly, 20 points

*pkondz*, 10:40, 3 FP+: PP, Space, BTMRR, 2 w/o FP+:  PP, Space, Alice, Cupcake, No clue, 12.5 points

*dhorner233*, 10:42, 3 FP+: Star Tours, 7 Dwarfs Mine Ride, Jungle Cruise, 2 w/o FP+: People Mover and Winnie the Pooh, Capt. Hook, Flavored popcorn,  Jill  , 12.5 points

*DnA2010*, 10:33, 3 FP+: Jungle Cruise, Splash, 7DMT, 2 w/o FP+: HM, Pirates, Goofy, Cinnemon bun from Gastons I think it is, Michael -Flossbolna's OH (this is a guess), 30 points

*dolphingirl47*, 10:45, 3 FP+: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain, 2 w/o FP+:Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean, Tigger, A Mickey Pretzel, Michael, Flossbolna

*dizneeat*, 10.35, 3 FP+: Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain, Mine Train, 2 w/o FP+: Jungle Cruise, Thunder Mountain, Alice, A turkey leg?, Sorry, NO idea, 12.5 points



Bonus Points (10)
For knowing the DISer was Flossbolna (aka Magdalene): Pinkocto, rndmr, DnA2010, dolphingirl47

Results

Pinkocto – 45 points
dolphingirl47 – 42.5 points
rndmr – 40 points
DnA2010 – 40 points
Steppesister – 32.5 points
IowaTater – 22.5 points
juniorbugman – 20 points
Captain_Oblivious – 12.5 points
EJ4Disney – 12.5 points
pkondz – 12.5 points
dhorner233 – 12.5 points
dizneeat – 12.5 points

Overall Results

Pinkocto – 171.5 points
rndmr – 170.5 points
DnA2010 – 170 points
dolphingirl47 – 154.5
juniorbugman – 152.5 points
Malia78 – 150 .5
pkondz – 144.5 points
Captain_Oblivious – 140.5 points
dizneeat – 136 points
Leshaface – 135 points
Steppesister – 115 points
dhorner233 – 107.5
IowaTater – 105.5 points
EJ4Disney – 92 points


Next Round of Questions  (10 points each unless otherwise specified)


1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?

2. Fran and I take a Disney bus.  Where do we go?

3. Where do we eat lunch?  Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.

4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)

5. Where do we have dinner?

6. What time do I get back to the room?


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> It might be...
> 
> We do MANY colonoscopies, done in one of our ORs, but the same OR is used for all kinds of other outpatient surgeries as well, and even some overnight ones. The recovery is MUCH simpler for those though, because they are done under conscious sedation, not general or MAC. Glad you didn't starve! And that we can give  you a clean bill of health. At least in that area. LOL!



This place is a Surgery Center. In my Cruise TR I mentioned that Jim had a procedure the day before we left, he also had it done there, but it was related to a deviated septum, not what Fran and I had done.  I don't think they do anything requiring an overnight stay.  It's just a building in the middle of a business park.  Fran had to meet specially with the anesthesiologist in advance of her procedure to make sure it would be safe to do it outside of a hospital environment. 

I did get a clean bill of health and I was fully sedated so while I was under, the doc decided to let me have a double whammy, meaning they went in through both ends and checked it out!


----------



## rndmr2

Great update! Glad you were still able to be seated for your breakfast. Love the character pics! I love Pooh and Tigger, they are so cute

Sorry you had rain for your day at MK but looks like you still saw a lot

Cute pics of you with Stitch

Love Ohana!! We finally got there for our most recent trip and we all enjoyed it!  We were there during the time they didn't have the chicken skewer or salad and they had those lettuce cups instead. I really liked the shrimp but I am not a fan of peel and eat shrimp when it is seasoned or with sauce, so messy! 

Glad you had a nice visit with Michael, Trader Sam's looks fun 



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning? Eggs and Bacon in the room
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?----- Disney Springs
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had. -----Casey's, corn dog nuggets
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> ----yes, Big Thunder, Splash, Space
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner? ------Be Our Guest
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?------midnight





franandaj said:


> I did get a clean bill of health and I was fully sedated so while I was under, the doc decided to let me have a double whammy, meaning they went in through both ends and checked it out!



Lucky you!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Then we had a 10:40 breakfast reservation at 1900 Park Fare for Fran's fix of strawberry soup.



But of course. I should have known this.



franandaj said:


> When I explained the rope drop show to the guys, they were not impressed and would rather sleep in.



Doesn't surprise me.
I think rope drop and welcome show is only a must if you're really into it.



franandaj said:


> You can see in this picture how hard the rain was coming down.







franandaj said:


> I was starving and breakfast was still a couple hours away so I made a piece of toast with spaghetti sauce on top as a snack.



Interesting choice.
Kind of like a quick and dirty bruschetta.



franandaj said:


> It was a bad choice as I got some of the sauce on my shirt, and that was before 8AM!



 Could've been worse... like red dye on your shorts.





franandaj said:


> I'm not sure how the glitch happened, but for whatever reason we didn't get going until 10:25.



Uh, oh.



franandaj said:


> Then we had to stop in the gift store to get some moleskin for the blisters on Jim's feet



Did the same with Kay.



franandaj said:


> We boarded the next monorail and no sooner than we had left the station did we come to a complete stop.



Oh, no! How much were you panicking?



franandaj said:


> while I stuck with Jim & Alberto who ooohhed and aaaahhhed at the Grand Floridian and took selfies with just about every flower arrangement and other pretty fixture that they came across.



Alison: "Come on! Come on!!!!"



franandaj said:


> Luckily they could seat us and after our picture with the castle, we were taken to our table.



Phew! You must've breathed a big sigh of relief.



franandaj said:


> Mary Poppins was the first to come by.



Perfect.



franandaj said:


>



 Too cute!



franandaj said:


> This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots? These are some of my favorites!



Doesn't mean you can't take.... all of it.



franandaj said:


>



Is that... is.... that.... _baked apples??????????????_



franandaj said:


>



If those were baked apples, that combined with eggs benny... I may have to reschedule a few things and hit this place for breakfast.



franandaj said:


> We ended up having quite a deep discussion



Looks like it!



franandaj said:


> When we got to MK it was Southern California raining,



What is "Southern California raining"?



franandaj said:


> My pictures didn’t come out nearly as good as I had hoped.



Tough on a coaster.
However...



franandaj said:


>



This one came out extraordinarily well!



franandaj said:


>



Checking the settings? Or reviewing your pics already?



franandaj said:


> And yes @pkondz I did watch for the younguns and they did try to reach for the baubles.



See? Fun to see, isn't it?



franandaj said:


> I think I like DL’s version better, but I still have not seen the revised version. The line is always so long and they don’t have FP for it!



No FP?  Nope!
(Unless it's first thing after RD.)



franandaj said:


> We decided to just go standby for HM since I thought the guys would enjoy the queue



It's a good queue. How'd they like it?



franandaj said:


>



And did the boys see her eyes open?



franandaj said:


>



Not bad. Another one that's not easy to get.



franandaj said:


> Jim was delayed by piano player at Casey’s.



As am I. Always.



franandaj said:


> The photographer go one of me “on approach”.



I like that one!



franandaj said:


> She kept suggesting “other places” where I might find them, like “you might check the train station” or “maybe they are in the confectioners” and finally I just left because it was really annoying the way she was trying “get rid of me.”



Ugh. "Please stop bothering me. Don't you have something to do?"



franandaj said:


> They stopped at Pineapple Lanai and got Dole Whips at the hotel, and brought one back for Fran.



You can't have Dole whip and _not_ smile.



franandaj said:


>



Cool mug! But...



franandaj said:


>



This one is awesome!!!
Still miffed that they lost that ride.



franandaj said:


> Evidently due to the nature of meals, (meaning everyone gets the same thing and the skewers need to cook relatively evenly) they seemed to turn the entire restaurant at once.



Huh. But it makes sense.



franandaj said:


> Look at all that meat!



A vegan's nightmare.



franandaj said:


> I’m not sure if you can tell from these shots just how hard it is raining outside.







franandaj said:


> We got our bread right away. It’s got coconut in it so I don’t eat it.



'Cause you're smart.



franandaj said:


> Fran asked for some butter. When I first looked at my pictures, I was like, “why is the ice cream before the meal?” Then I remembered!







franandaj said:


> Then the piece de resistance! The Bananas Foster Bread Pudding, so, so, so good!



meh.



franandaj said:


> But wait! Then you drizzle it with the tasty ooey gooey sauce!



_Now_ it looks awesome!



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



1. Bacon and eggs
2. Springs
3. WPE. Sammies.
4. No, you don't use them all. BTMRR, Space, Splash
5. BOG
6. 11pm


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Day 8
> 
> Before going to bed the previous night we discussed options for the morning. I had left the early morning wide open in case we wanted to hit MK for the rope drop show. Then we had a 10:40 breakfast reservation at 1900 Park Fare for Fran's fix of strawberry soup. When I explained the rope drop show to the guys, they were not impressed and would rather sleep in. I told everyone that we wanted to be leaving the Villa by 10AM in order to be on time for our reservation.
> 
> We made a good call because when I woke up there was a huge thunderstorm going on and it was raining really hard all night.  I was up really early trying to capture lightning pictures, but no luck.
> 
> You can see in this picture how hard the rain was coming down.



You guys made a great call, and that is rain coming down!




franandaj said:


> Fran had also given up on the May the 4th merchandise. I was the first one up and dressed and I made coffee. I was starving and breakfast was still a couple hours away so I made a piece of toast with spaghetti sauce on top as a snack. It was a bad choice as I got some of the sauce on my shirt, and that was before 8AM!


 S***t happens, at least you had something in your tummy...



franandaj said:


> Slowly everyone started to get up. I'm not sure how the glitch happened, but for whatever reason we didn't get going until 10:25. Then we had to stop in the gift store to get some moleskin for the blisters on Jim's feet. By the time we got to the monorail it was time for our reservation.  Just as we approached the front of the line, the sentry told us we'd have to wait until the next train. By this point Fran and I were both trying to contact the restaurant and let them know we were running late. We boarded the next monorail and no sooner than we had left the station did we come to a complete stop. I'm not sure how long we sat there but it was after 11:05 before we started moving again. Remember, our reservation was for 10:40AM. Fran dashed off to the restaurant to see if they would still take us, while I stuck with Jim & Alberto who ooohhed and aaaahhhed at the Grand Floridian and took selfies with just about every flower arrangement and other pretty fixture that they came across.
> 
> Luckily they could seat us and after our picture with the castle, we were taken to our table.


  so glad they were able to get seated and that you got all the characters and enjoyed your meal.  It looks like there is plenty to choose from the buffet, even if it is on the kids side.  



franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> By this time our FP+ for Peter Pan came up and we rode that.  I think I like DL’s version better, but I still have not seen the revised version. The line is always so long and they don’t have FP for it!
> 
> We decided to just go standby for HM since I thought the guys would enjoy the queue and we didn’t really want to wait until 2:30 to try and get on it.


  looks like everyone enjoyed that queue.  


franandaj said:


> I got my cards, and still the guys were not there, and I noticed Stitch over by the Emporium with no line.  I took a few pictures with him.  The photographer go one of me “on approach”.


  I love "on approach" picture.




franandaj said:


> It was around 4PM when Jim and Alberto got back to the room, I had a 5PM meeting set up with Michael, Flossbolna’s SO, at Trader Sam’s for drinks.  Those of you who “know” Michael, also know that he does not like his picture online, so I honored his request, but here is the bar and our drinks.


The drinks look good, that nautilus is huge...  I am sure it has nice price tag with it too. 



franandaj said:


> I met Jim, Alberto and Fran upstairs and we got our pager, and then waited.  Evidently due to the nature of meals, (meaning everyone gets the same thing and the skewers need to cook relatively evenly) they seemed to turn the entire restaurant at once.  We had a bit of a wait, but once they brought us to our table the food came quickly.


 this looks like a place David would really like.  Do they keep the meat coming?  




franandaj said:


> Then you drizzle it with the tasty ooey gooey sauce!





franandaj said:


>


  Now that looks wonderfully amazing!!!



franandaj said:


> Then we went back to the room.  Pam and I were texting each other.  Her plane had arrived while we were having dinner.





franandaj said:


> We watched the Electrical water pageant first, but I already showed you pictures of that.  Tonight I decided to try and take pictures of the fireworks.


 Your fireworks pictures are getting better all the time, these are great photos.




franandaj said:


> Pam and her Mom stopped by and hung out for a bit and we caught up. They left around midnight. So I took a tub, and fell asleep around 1AM.


  how cool y'all got to meet up.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> Well....on your TR a while back I alluded to a "special" treat for those over 50, not exclusive to that crowd, but often suggested. Today was my day, so yesterday was "clear fluids" day.


I have that special joy coming up. I get my clear liquids tomorrow. I am secretly hoping my diverticulitis acts up and I'll have to cancel. I get pretty grumpy even under the best circumstances. Maybe I should stay off the internet for a couple days. I know I'll need to avoid your trip reports because of the food pics!

Did your insides turn back to normal quickly? My husband (who has had 2 before) said I probably won't feel right again for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## jedijill

How fun you got to meet up with Michael and his brother at Trader Sam's.  I haven't eaten at 'Ohanas forever.  I love that bread!  Mmmmm, that bananas foster bread pudding is delicious.  YOu know what would make it better?  Coconut!  

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ahhh that tropical rain! Good morning Florida. Good idea to get an edge on yoiur hunger otherwise you just don't enjoy the breakfast reservation. Bolt it down too fast and don't enjoy it!

Lovely photo I am glad you made your reservation. I love Fran's shorts! Your top also. I like the way the pattern is in the design.

Oh yes I always head for the kids food at buffets they have the best deal there! 

Great re 7DMT FP+ and Peter Pan. Love HM also. How annoying of that CM. You are not a local pesky sea gull that needs to be waved away. You are a paying guest!

Now dinner is looking grrreeeaaattt. Look at that meat indeed. And that banana bread pudding oh my. 

How nice to see the light pagent and Pam and her Mom!


----------



## Flossbolna

You would think that I had seen a picture of that Nautilus already... But of course I have not! So, thanks for posting it!

I have to say that I am amused who guessed me and Michael correctly! Most of the people I chat with seem to have missed it and some people who I only know from your threads got it!  

I really like the outfit you were wearing that day, it seems perfect for the breakfast at the GF! And it seems like a fun day for most of you! Sorry that Fran was feeling so tired!

Ohana looks like it is great food, but I am surprised that it is only three different meats now, it seemed to be more in the past!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> Luckily they could seat us and after our picture with the castle, we were taken to our table.



That's good.  1900 is one of my favorite breakfast locations, although I'm still a little peeved they got rid of the lobster eggs benedict. 



franandaj said:


> This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots?



Amen, sista!  Of course, at WDW, everyone is a kid so it's all fair game.  That's my story & I'm sticking to it!



franandaj said:


> Somehow Alice and I always get in discussions.



Not surprising.  She's a chatty little thing.  



franandaj said:


> I wasn't going to spring for another poncho, so we headed down Main Street, where we encountered the Rainy Day Parade..



That's a thing??  I've never heard of it before.  Kind of neat.  Is it a pretty short parade?



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



1.  Leftovers
2. Disney Springs
3. Raglan Road and you had shepherd's pie & bangers and booze. 
4.  no; Big Thunder, Pirates, Jungle Cruise
5.  Citricos
6. 9 pm


----------



## franandaj

rndmr2 said:


> Great update! Glad you were still able to be seated for your breakfast. Love the character pics! I love Pooh and Tigger, they are so cute



I like that both of them are so friendly. Both characters urged us to take group photos.



rndmr2 said:


> Sorry you had rain for your day at MK but looks like you still saw a lot



I was pleased that we got to see the Rainy Day parade. I had heard about it and now I can say that I've seen it.



rndmr2 said:


> Cute pics of you with Stitch



I couldn't believe that he had no line!



rndmr2 said:


> Love Ohana!! We finally got there for our most recent trip and we all enjoyed it! We were there during the time they didn't have the chicken skewer or salad and they had those lettuce cups instead. I really liked the shrimp but I am not a fan of peel and eat shrimp when it



Was there some kind of food scare? Why didn't they have the chicken or the salad?  The Potstickers and chicken wings are my favorite besides the bread pudding.



rndmr2 said:


> Glad you had a nice visit with Michael, Trader Sam's looks fun



It's a neat place. I do like the one at DL better, it's smaller and feels more like a little island hideaway.



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning? Eggs and Bacon in the room
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?----- Disney Springs
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had. -----Casey's, corn dog nuggets
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> ----yes, Big Thunder, Splash, Space
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner? ------Be Our Guest
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?------midnight



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Lucky you!



Hey! At least I'm off the hook for the next 5 years!



pkondz said:


> But of course. I should have known this.



It's the one place that Fran requests so we end up going every trip.



pkondz said:


> Doesn't surprise me.
> I think rope drop and welcome show is only a must if you're really into it.



Every time we've seen the show, it has been by chance. I've never actually set out with it as a plan.



pkondz said:


> Interesting choice.
> Kind of like a quick and dirty bruschetta.



I came up with that years ago. Probably because we ran out of noodles.



pkondz said:


> Could've been worse... like red dye on your shorts.



And at least I had another shirt. Not like I only brought one!   see four suitcases has its merits!



pkondz said:


> Uh, oh.







pkondz said:


> Did the same with Kay.



It was your trip that gave me the idea. Turns out he never used it. The nurse at MK advised him against it. Gave him band-aids instead.



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! How much were you panicking?



  A. Lot.



pkondz said:


> Alison: "Come on! Come on!!!!"



No, by that point I had put it in Fran's hands. She would get the good/bad news. Besides they make you wait once you've checked in.



pkondz said:


> Phew! You must've breathed a big sigh of relief.



Yes. I would have been very unhappy not to have had strawberry soup.



pkondz said:


> Too cute!







pkondz said:


> Doesn't mean you can't take.... all of it.







pkondz said:


> Is that... is.... that.... _baked apples??????????????_



No, sorry. They are pecan sticky buns.



pkondz said:


> If those were baked apples, that combined with eggs benny... I may have to reschedule a few things and hit this place for breakfast.



Well I highly recommend it, but no baked apples.



pkondz said:


> What is "Southern California raining"?



Andy described it perfectly in his TR when he was in San Diego. For people who have "real weather" it's not really rain, it's a little heavier than a mist but nothing so hard that you feel you need to get out an umbrella or put on a hat. You get wet if you stay out in it for a long time, but if you're just going a ahort distance, it's more of an annoyance than anythig else.



pkondz said:


> Tough on a coaster.
> However...



But it's a baby coaster.



pkondz said:


> This one came out extraordinarily well!



Thank you!



pkondz said:


> Checking the settings? Or reviewing your pics already?



I think I was turning it from auto mode (which I used for the outdoor settings) to manual (for the inside).



pkondz said:


> No FP?  Nope!
> (Unless it's first thing after RD.)



And therein lies why I haven't been on it. We don't stay at DL and I'd have to be up really early to make rope drop driving in from home.



pkondz said:


> It's a good queue. How'd they like it?



They had fun playing with all the silly stuff.



pkondz said:


> And did the boys see her eyes open?



I think so.



pkondz said:


> Not bad. Another one that's not easy to get.



I have the most trouble with anything in the graveyard.



pkondz said:


> As am I. Always.



Except that I had had enough of the rain and wanted to get out of there.



pkondz said:


> I like that one!



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> Ugh. "Please stop bothering me. Don't you have something to do?"



I know. Really?



pkondz said:


> You can't have Dole whip and _not_ smile.



Actually this is the 2nd picture. I had to tell her to smile. 



pkondz said:


> Cool mug! But...



I didn't get the souvie mug.



pkondz said:


> This one is awesome!!!
> Still miffed that they lost that ride



It's Nemo in DL.



pkondz said:


> A vegan's nightmare.







pkondz said:


> 'Cause you're smart.







pkondz said:


> meh.
> 
> _Now_ it looks awesome!



That's cause it is!



pkondz said:


> 1. Bacon and eggs
> 2. Springs
> 3. WPE. Sammies.
> 4. No, you don't use them all. BTMRR, Space, Splash
> 5. BOG
> 6. 11pm



Recorded.


----------



## Malia78

Checking back in after being out of the loop for awhile.  Yummy meal photos--O'hana is still on my to do list.

Since I completely missed out on the last round of questions, getting my answers in early this time.
1. some leftovers from dinner
2. Disney Springs
3. Wolfgang Puck Express, pizza
4. No, BTTMR, Pirates, Talking Mickey
5. Be Our Guest
6. 10:25pm


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Every time we've seen the show, it has been by chance. I've never actually set out with it as a plan.



If I'm there for rope drop, I'm under the arch waiting to be one of the first in the park.



franandaj said:


> And at least I had another shirt. Not like I only brought one!  see four suitcases has its merits!







franandaj said:


> It was your trip that gave me the idea. Turns out he never used it. The nurse at MK advised him against it. Gave him band-aids instead.



Really? Odd. Why not?



franandaj said:


> No, sorry. They are pecan sticky buns.



Yeah, I saw that after I posted. Went to check out the menu.
Disappointed.
It's been _years_ since I've had a good baked apple.



franandaj said:


> Andy described it perfectly in his TR when he was in San Diego. For people who have "real weather" it's not really rain, it's a little heavier than a mist but nothing so hard that you feel you need to get out an umbrella or put on a hat.



Ah. Got it.



franandaj said:


> I have the most trouble with anything in the graveyard.



That place is impossible.
Unless your buggy stops.
Or your buggy stops and you cheat by using your flash....
Not that anyone would do that, of course...











franandaj said:


> Actually this is the 2nd picture. I had to tell her to smile.







franandaj said:


> It's Nemo in DL.



A travesty.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> We made a good call because when I woke up there was a huge thunderstorm going on and it was raining really hard all night.



That does not sound good at all.



franandaj said:


> I was starving and breakfast was still a couple hours away so I made a piece of toast with spaghetti sauce on top as a snack.



This looks yummy. 



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure how long we sat there but it was after 11:05 before we started moving again. Remember, our reservation was for 10:40AM.



What a pain.



franandaj said:


> Luckily they could seat us and after our picture with the castle, we were taken to our table.



I am glad that they were still able to seat you.



franandaj said:


> and I noticed Stitch over by the Emporium with no line. I took a few pictures with him.



Now I am officially jealous.



franandaj said:


> She kept suggesting “other places” where I might find them, like “you might check the train station” or “maybe they are in the confectioners” and finally I just left because it was really annoying the way she was trying “get rid of me.”



I wonder what her problem was.



franandaj said:


> The quiet pool.



I think this is the first time I have seen this pool without ducks.



franandaj said:


> Then the piece de resistance! The Bananas Foster Bread Pudding, so, so, so good!



That is the reason why we have never had dinner there. 



franandaj said:


> They were hoping to make the fireworks, but were still on the bus when they started. At least the nice bus driver pulled over so they could see them.



What a shame that they did not make the fireworks.



franandaj said:


> Pam and her Mom stopped by and hung out for a bit and we caught up.



Nice that you got to catch up later.



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?



Bacon and eggs at the bungalow.



franandaj said:


> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?



Disney Springs



franandaj said:


> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.



Morimoto Asian - Pork Dumplings ,Shrimp Tempura Sushi, Morimoto Spare Ribs



franandaj said:


> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine?



No



franandaj said:


> what are they?



Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Jungle Cruise.



franandaj said:


> 5. Where do we have dinner?


 Narcoossee's



franandaj said:


> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



11:00 PM


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have been away for a long time on your recent WDW trip and it was nice to read it along with your DCL trip report.

A nice day at AK with all those nice pictures in front of the Tree of Life. IT is a bummer about Rivers of Light not being ready and hoping that it will be up by October but I don’t know if it will be. Lunch from Sanaa looks very appetizing and good. Nice that you were able to ride EE. I can never get tired of FotLK and your pics are very nice. Nice shots from Kilimanjaro Safari and riding at night will be very interesting.

The Behind the Seeds tour looks very interesting and to be able to walk through the Land from the plants and seeing the alligators and fish up close. Nice to see more different food kiosks during your visit and there are some kiosks that aren’t there during the F&W Festival which look very appetizing. That Smokehouse kiosk I would like the most. The Disney topiaries are stunning as well.

The Poly Bungalow look so amazing and glad that you were able to take a lot of pictures of the room to see what it is like. The terrace looks amazing and seeing the MK during the fireworks would be a perfect photo spot.

That is a big thunderstorm that morning. Nice to see that you got to eat at 1900 Park Fare like you do on most of your trips and I can understand that is one of your must do restaurants during a WDW trip.

It is interesting to see those Rainy Day Cavalcades when it is wet. Nice to see that you were able to do a lot even though it was wet at the MK.

I really like that Nautilus souvenir glass that I might have to get it even though I don’t drink. Dinner at O’Hana looks very appetizing and good.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> You guys made a great call, and that is rain coming down!



Yeah, we would have been miserable doing MK that morning.



dgbg100106 said:


> S***t happens, at least you had something in your tummy...







dgbg100106 said:


> so glad they were able to get seated and that you got all the characters and enjoyed your meal. It looks like there is plenty to choose from the buffet, even if it is on the kids side.



Well, it was just the first and last pictures that were at kids level.  Everything else was at adult level.



dgbg100106 said:


> looks like everyone enjoyed that queue.



They were having fun with it.



dgbg100106 said:


> I love "on approach" picture.



This cracks me up!  I'm wondering why everyone likes this so much?



dgbg100106 said:


> The drinks look good, that nautilus is huge... I am sure it has nice price tag with it too.



It was like $50, and by the end of our time together, Michael was asking me to help him with it.



dgbg100106 said:


> this looks like a place David would really like. Do they keep the meat coming?



They'll give you as much as you want.  Like I said, Alberto got a second helping of the shrimp and they gave him a ton.  I should have taken a picture.



dgbg100106 said:


> Now that looks wonderfully amazing!!!



I love that Bread Pudding, it's one of the best I've had!



dgbg100106 said:


> Your fireworks pictures are getting better all the time, these are great photos.



Thanks!



dgbg100106 said:


> how cool y'all got to meet up.



It was nice to hang out with her Mom (and of course Pam) for a little bit, we barely had time to meet each other in December.



cruisehopeful said:


> I have that special joy coming up. I get my clear liquids tomorrow. I am secretly hoping my diverticulitis acts up and I'll have to cancel. I get pretty grumpy even under the best circumstances. Maybe I should stay off the internet for a couple days. I know I'll need to avoid your trip reports because of the food pics!
> 
> Did your insides turn back to normal quickly? My husband (who has had 2 before) said I probably won't feel right again for 3 or 4 days.



So I guess today was your day?  He is kind of right, it took me until the weekend to feel "right" again.  It wasn't bad, just a little weird.



jedijill said:


> How fun you got to meet up with Michael and his brother at Trader Sam's.  I haven't eaten at 'Ohanas forever.  I love that bread!  Mmmmm, that bananas foster bread pudding is delicious.  YOu know what would make it better?  Coconut!
> 
> Jill in CO



I love O'Hana, but Fran isn't as crazy about it so I have to do it sparingly. We need to actually plan a trip together so that you can have people to share your meals with!

I need a reason to plan a trip!  We don't have any planned past Feb 2017.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> So I guess today was your day? He is kind of right, it took me until the weekend to feel "right" again. It wasn't bad, just a little weird.


It was. I've heard they don't put people to sleep so when they told me they were putting me to sleep I yelled out, "good!" 

I ate normal the rest of the day and just had a lot of grumblings going on. I hope things go back to normal because I have plans to meet my daughter at DCA on Saturday and we are planning an eat and drink day.


----------



## dhorner233

Finally caught up again! 

It would be just like me to put on a shirt that I had planned for weeks to wear on that particular morning and then immediately spill coffee or spaghetti sauce on it  

I am hoping to go to DW next spring for the Flower Garden Show and I think I will put the 1900 breakfast and Ohana's on my "must do list"!!

It would also be just like me to pack a few ponchos and then not have them when it rains.......

Nice that you got to meet up with some Disboarders! 

You pictures of the fireworks are awesome! What a great place to view them!! Love the bungalow!!!


----------



## dhorner233

What do we have for breakfast the next morning?

You make something in the bungalow

2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?

Disney Springs

3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.

Wolfgang Puck's. Oysters?

4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)

No, you do not use all of them. Big Thunder Mt., Splash Mt., Pirates.

5. Where do we have dinner?

Boma

6. What time do I get back to the room?

9:00


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> When I explained the rope drop show to the guys, they were not impressed and would rather sleep in.



Blasphemy!!!!



franandaj said:


> I was up really early trying to capture lightning pictures, but no luck.



That's a bucket list item for me--get a really cool shot of a lightning bolt.  I was lucky once to actually get one on camera, but it still wasn't a great shot.



franandaj said:


> You can see in this picture how hard the rain was coming down.



Yikes!



franandaj said:


> We boarded the next monorail and no sooner than we had left the station did we come to a complete stop. I'm not sure how long we sat there but it was after 11:05 before we started moving again.







franandaj said:


> I stuck with Jim & Alberto who ooohhed and aaaahhhed at the Grand Floridian and took selfies with just about every flower arrangement and other pretty fixture that they came across.







franandaj said:


> This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots? These are some of my favorites!



I totally would have grabbed the tater tots!  They'll make more for the kids.



franandaj said:


>



Looks like you left her hanging on an important question here.



franandaj said:


> Fran decided she would rather go back to the room while we went to MK to use our FP+.



Blasphemy!!!



franandaj said:


>



Front row seats!  Nice work!



franandaj said:


> By this time our FP+ for Peter Pan came up and we rode that. I think I like DL’s version better, but I still have not seen the revised version. The line is always so long and they don’t have FP for it!



I always think that ride will load faster than it does.



franandaj said:


>



This shot just cracked me up!



franandaj said:


> She kept suggesting “other places” where I might find them, like “you might check the train station” or “maybe they are in the confectioners” and finally I just left because it was really annoying the way she was trying “get rid of me.”



Hmm, yes, they might be there.  Maybe your place is behind the cash register.



franandaj said:


> They stopped at Pineapple Lanai and got Dole Whips at the hotel, and brought one back for Fran.



Nice!  She looks very happy.



franandaj said:


> I had a 5PM meeting set up with Michael, Flossbolna’s SO, at Trader Sam’s for drinks.



In retrospect, he should have come to mind.  I just blanked when thinking of how many DISers I know and wondering who the heck their SO's were.



franandaj said:


> Look at all that meat!








I need to try Ohana someday.



franandaj said:


> Tonight I decided to try and take pictures of the fireworks.



Nice!  I love watching the fireworks from the Poly.  That's one thing the bungalows messed up.  Of course, if you rented a bungalow, it works gangbusters.



franandaj said:


> OK, so these last two were almost a trick question



Hey!  I suck enough at this without having to deal with trick questions!



franandaj said:


> Dole Whip



I wasn't thinking of getting Dole Whips at the Poly, so I ruled that one out.  D'oh!



franandaj said:


> Michael, DISer Flossbolna or Magdalene, I was surprised at how many folks (who are also reading Magdalene’s TR) didn’t get this one. Michael even mentioned on her TR that we met up, but I guess since they are enjoying each other’s company and not updating the TR, folks have already forgotten!



I'm surprised how many people running contests seem to think we've memorized everyone else's TR's...



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?



Tonga Toast?



franandaj said:


> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?



Disney Springs seems to be the popular response, so I'll go with that.



franandaj said:


> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.



I'll go out on a limb and say you tried out the sliders at Jock Lindsey's Hangar bar.  And the drink that comes in the monkey head thing.



franandaj said:


> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)



Sure, why not?  Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Pirates.



franandaj said:


> 5. Where do we have dinner?



Be Our Guest



franandaj said:


> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



10:30 p.m.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ahhh that tropical rain! Good morning Florida. Good idea to get an edge on yoiur hunger otherwise you just don't enjoy the breakfast reservation. Bolt it down too fast and don't enjoy it!



I just didn't want to be practically passing out when we got to breakfast!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lovely photo I am glad you made your reservation. I love Fran's shorts! Your top also. I like the way the pattern is in the design.



Thanks!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh yes I always head for the kids food at buffets they have the best deal there!



I guess they just want to make you bend over farther to get your food!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great re 7DMT FP+ and Peter Pan. Love HM also. How annoying of that CM. You are not a local pesky sea gull that needs to be waved away. You are a paying guest!



Pesky sea gull!   



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Now dinner is looking grrreeeaaattt. Look at that meat indeed. And that banana bread pudding oh my.



I just love this place!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice to see the light pagent and Pam and her Mom!







Flossbolna said:


> You would think that I had seen a picture of that Nautilus already... But of course I have not! So, thanks for posting it!



Well, technically it wasn't his so....  



Flossbolna said:


> I have to say that I am amused who guessed me and Michael correctly! Most of the people I chat with seem to have missed it and some people who I only know from your threads got it!



I know!  I was cracking up as the replies were coming in!



Flossbolna said:


> I really like the outfit you were wearing that day, it seems perfect for the breakfast at the GF! And it seems like a fun day for most of you! Sorry that Fran was feeling so tired!



Thanks!  I've gotten used to Fran feeling tired, hopefully once we get the pool fixed and back to exercising she will have a little more energy.



Flossbolna said:


> Ohana looks like it is great food, but I am surprised that it is only three different meats now, it seemed to be more in the past!



I seem to remember them having a pork loin on there too.



IowaTater said:


> That's good. 1900 is one of my favorite breakfast locations, although I'm still a little peeved they got rid of the lobster eggs benedict.



I don't ever remember the lobster eggs benedict, but I'm fine with the regular one.  Maybe it's because they put it on the menu at Narcoosee's.



IowaTater said:


> Amen, sista! Of course, at WDW, everyone is a kid so it's all fair game. That's my story & I'm sticking to it!



I like that!



IowaTater said:


> Not surprising. She's a chatty little thing.



True.



IowaTater said:


> That's a thing?? I've never heard of it before. Kind of neat. Is it a pretty short parade?



I heard of it from @Paula Sedley-Burke.  I didn't expect to catch the parade on this trip, so it was an added bonus!



IowaTater said:


> 1. Leftovers
> 2. Disney Springs
> 3. Raglan Road and you had shepherd's pie & bangers and booze.
> 4. no; Big Thunder, Pirates, Jungle Cruise
> 5. Citricos
> 6. 9 pm



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> Checking back in after being out of the loop for awhile. Yummy meal photos--O'hana is still on my to do list.



I hope that you had a good trip!  I didn't realize you were going to be in WDW!



Malia78 said:


> Since I completely missed out on the last round of questions, getting my answers in early this time.



Sorry about that, I was hoping you would chime in once you got back.



Malia78 said:


> 1. some leftovers from dinner
> 2. Disney Springs
> 3. Wolfgang Puck Express, pizza
> 4. No, BTTMR, Pirates, Talking Mickey
> 5. Be Our Guest
> 6. 10:25pm



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> If I'm there for rope drop, I'm under the arch waiting to be one of the first in the park.



I can understand that.  There aren't any rides in MK that I rush off to.  Any that are there, I find the DL component to be far superior to the MK version, so I don't bother riding them there.



pkondz said:


> Really? Odd. Why not?



They said that it sticks to the blister and rather than helping it to heal, it adheres to the blister and pulls it right off.



pkondz said:


> Yeah, I saw that after I posted. Went to check out the menu.
> Disappointed.
> It's been _years_ since I've had a good baked apple.



I'm not sure I've ever had one.



pkondz said:


> That place is impossible.
> Unless your buggy stops.
> Or your buggy stops and you cheat by using your flash....
> Not that anyone would do that, of course...



I had the same fortune to be stuck in the same spot, but on DL's ride when the NBC overlay was in effect.  I was able to get it without a flash.







dolphingirl47 said:


> That does not sound good at all.



Well at least we were safely inside and not out in the rain!



dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks yummy.



It's one of my favorite "weird snacks".



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that they were still able to seat you.



Me too.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Now I am officially jealous.







dolphingirl47 said:


> I wonder what her problem was.



I could make a guess, but it wouldn't be DIS friendly and it would involve a stick and the posterior region.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think this is the first time I have seen this pool without ducks.



Really?  Wow!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is the reason why we have never had dinner there.



I can totally see that!



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that they did not make the fireworks.



They did see them from the bus.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Nice that you got to catch up later.



It was a fun night, even if it was late.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Bacon and eggs at the bungalow.
> 
> Disney Springs
> 
> Morimoto Asian - Pork Dumplings ,Shrimp Tempura Sushi, Morimoto Spare Ribs
> 
> No
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Jungle Cruise.
> 
> Narcoossee's
> 
> 11:00 PM



Recorded.



mvf-m11c said:


> I have been away for a long time on your recent WDW trip and it was nice to read it along with your DCL trip report.



I'm glad you made it back safely.



mvf-m11c said:


> A nice day at AK with all those nice pictures in front of the Tree of Life. IT is a bummer about Rivers of Light not being ready and hoping that it will be up by October but I don’t know if it will be. Lunch from Sanaa looks very appetizing and good. Nice that you were able to ride EE. I can never get tired of FotLK and your pics are very nice. Nice shots from Kilimanjaro Safari and riding at night will be very interesting.



Thanks, we enjoyed Sanaa.



mvf-m11c said:


> The Behind the Seeds tour looks very interesting and to be able to walk through the Land from the plants and seeing the alligators and fish up close. Nice to see more different food kiosks during your visit and there are some kiosks that aren’t there during the F&W Festival which look very appetizing. That Smokehouse kiosk I would like the most. The Disney topiaries are stunning as well.



It was a very nice tour, and the food from the American Kiosk was very tasty.



mvf-m11c said:


> The Poly Bungalow look so amazing and glad that you were able to take a lot of pictures of the room to see what it is like. The terrace looks amazing and seeing the MK during the fireworks would be a perfect photo spot.



I would love to stay there again, but have to build my points back up.



mvf-m11c said:


> That is a big thunderstorm that morning. Nice to see that you got to eat at 1900 Park Fare like you do on most of your trips and I can understand that is one of your must do restaurants during a WDW trip.



Yes we do like that place a lot!



mvf-m11c said:


> It is interesting to see those Rainy Day Cavalcades when it is wet. Nice to see that you were able to do a lot even though it was wet at the MK.



I'm glad that I finally got to see it for myself!



mvf-m11c said:


> I really like that Nautilus souvenir glass that I might have to get it even though I don’t drink. Dinner at O’Hana looks very appetizing and good.



Fran or I would be happy to drink your drink!



cruisehopeful said:


> It was. I've heard they don't put people to sleep so when they told me they were putting me to sleep I yelled out, "good!"
> 
> I ate normal the rest of the day and just had a lot of grumblings going on. I hope things go back to normal because I have plans to meet my daughter at DCA on Saturday and we are planning an eat and drink day.



Yeah, I would not have wanted to be conscious during that!  I'm sure you'll be fine by Saturday.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> Finally caught up again!
> 
> It would be just like me to put on a shirt that I had planned for weeks to wear on that particular morning and then immediately spill coffee or spaghetti sauce on it



Yeah, and of course it was a white (cream) shirt!



dhorner233 said:


> I am hoping to go to DW next spring for the Flower Garden Show and I think I will put the 1900 breakfast and Ohana's on my "must do list"!!



I just booked 2 nights at the Boardwalk in March for after our cruise on the Fantasy.  I wanted to stay 3 nights, but Fran said we can't stay any longer because of the kitties.



dhorner233 said:


> It would also be just like me to pack a few ponchos and then not have them when it rains.......



Story of my life!



dhorner233 said:


> Nice that you got to meet up with some Disboarders!



If I am not misreading, I may have the opportunity again.



dhorner233 said:


> You pictures of the fireworks are awesome! What a great place to view them!! Love the bungalow!!!



Thanks!



dhorner233 said:


> What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> You make something in the bungalow
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> Disney Springs
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> Wolfgang Puck's. Oysters?
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> No, you do not use all of them. Big Thunder Mt., Splash Mt., Pirates.
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> Boma
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?
> 
> 9:00



Recorded.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's a bucket list item for me--get a really cool shot of a lightning bolt. I was lucky once to actually get one on camera, but it still wasn't a great shot.



I doubt it might happen for me.   With the infrequency of lightning storms in CA, I would most likely have to be at WDW to catch one.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I totally would have grabbed the tater tots! They'll make more for the kids.



I thought I did, but evidently I got the Corned Beef Hash instead.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you left her hanging on an important question here.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Front row seats! Nice work!



I want to say we did something special, but they just put us there!  I think we were posing as Father/Daughter there.  I think his daughter is about my age.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always think that ride will load faster than it does.



I think that was my first time riding it at WDW and I've only been on it a handful of times at DL.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This shot just cracked me up!



I'm trying to figure out why everyone likes this shot so much.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmm, yes, they might be there. Maybe your place is behind the cash register.



Yeah.  You tell her!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! She looks very happy.



She was!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In retrospect, he should have come to mind. I just blanked when thinking of how many DISers I know and wondering who the heck their SO's were.



True.  But then you also could compare the subset of folks you and I have in common and that narrows the playing field quite a bit!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I need to try Ohana someday.



I think you guys would like it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! I love watching the fireworks from the Poly. That's one thing the bungalows messed up. Of course, if you rented a bungalow, it works gangbusters.



I can see where the Bungalows have ruined most of the beach view, but hey since they're fenced off, people won't go near the water!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey! I suck enough at this without having to deal with trick questions!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wasn't thinking of getting Dole Whips at the Poly, so I ruled that one out. D'oh!



And in your own TR, you mentioned something about "your hotel has Dole Whips..."



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm surprised how many people running contests seem to think we've memorized everyone else's TR's...



Or even their own....  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Tonga Toast?
> 
> Disney Springs seems to be the popular response, so I'll go with that.
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say you tried out the sliders at Jock Lindsey's Hangar bar. And the drink that comes in the monkey head thing.
> 
> Sure, why not? Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Pirates.
> 
> Be Our Guest
> 
> 10:30 p.m.



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

About 3 weeks ago, I hit the double digits countdown for my October Food & Wine trip to WDW. This visit will be a tad bit more relaxed than trips in the past.  I have very sparse plans and far less ADRs than previous trips. I wanted to give you all a brief overview of our plans. However, this is all subject to change and most likely will!

Tuesday – dinner and crash
Wednesday – Epcot & meets
Thursday – Epcot
Friday –  F&W lunch in Epcot, relax
Saturday – DHS morning, resort and eat
Sunday – AK & Disney Springs
Monday – Strawberry Soup & MK
Tuesday – Epcot, V&A’s
Wednesday – F&W lunch in Epcot
Thursday - ????,  Fly home

There are lots of things that have been left to chance on this trip.  But you all know me, and this is Food & Wine, it’s almost all about the food! Normally at 180 days I have a ton of ADRs.  This trip? Not so many. I have only made a handful of ADRs. I've considered these carefully, and most are repeats of old favorites. But before I get to the ADRs, I’ve made another decision.  Originally I thought that I would not place an order with We Go Shop and just order through the DVC order form.  I figured that it was OK to pay their outrageous prices since I would only order a few things.  Then I noticed that there is a $10 service charge so that you can pay their outrageous prices!    Well I think it cost me $12 delivery for the SSR order in December, and maybe $20 for the order with Jim and Alberto, but we got a LOT of stuff on that one.  Why pay a service fee and outrageous prices when you can pay regular grocery store prices and a service fee to have your groceries delivered?  So now I need to get crackin’ on the grocery order.

OK, back to ADRs…In the last year, I've seen a number of my friends dine at the Yachtsman. I decided that one needs to "go back on the list", especially since we're staying at the Beach Club. Of course Beaches and Cream needs at revisit as well.

We will definitely need our dose of strawberry soup, and keeping with the GF tradition, the next night we'll be back to V&A's for a birthday celebration.  Plus, we owe the Boathouse a return visit. That's only five ADRs in 9 nights, one is breakfast and another is lunch. What are we going to do with the rest of our nights?

Now if any of you have been keeping score, you’ll know that originally this trip was 10 nights. However, after returning from Alaska we booked our airfare for the October trip. By cutting the trip one night short, we save 40,000 miles on airfare (which is almost a round trip ticket, it's 25K each way for the "plan ahead" 1st class seats). On our last day, I didn’t end up canceling our accomodations, so we’ll have the room up until the time we catch the DME.  I hate being homeless on checkout day and since we don’t have another WDW only trip on the horizon, I can afford to blow off one day's worth of points for this. 

Securing airfare has also changed another thing. With the merger between American Airlines and U.S. Airways they have switched up some of our favorite flights. Now instead of leaving LAX at 8:00AM and arriving in Orlando at 4PM, we leave at 10AM and arrive at 6PM. It usually takes about 2 hours for us to get to the resort on Disney Transport. That puts us at the hotel by 8PM. Even crazy me doesn't want to cook dinner in the room that late, so I made us a reservation at Trattoria al Forno for 8:30PM.  We may feel like it's a little early to eat for our bodies (5:30 in CA), but we'll be tired enough that it will help us ease into East Coast time.

So now for the part I was waiting for. After months of anticipation they released the list of special events. We were hoping to attend a French Family Traditions lunch with Jedijill and she got up at the crack of dawn on registration day to book it. But as the craziness of registering for Disney is, she was on hold for an hour waiting to talk to someone and the day we were looking for sold out before she could book it.

I had decided that I didn't want to put myself through that whole waking up at 3:30AM and then stressing the whole time I'm on hold. Once Jill notified me it was sold out, I was bummed, and after a while of lying in bed I decided to go to my computer (to check my planning spreadsheet) and called Disney Dining. Yes, the Sunday lunch was sold out. But there were two spaces available for the Friday lunch! I was sad that Jill wouldn't be able to join us, but glad we were able to get in. I also signed the two of us up for the Mediterranean lunch at Spice Road Table.

So back to our plans for dinner and other meals. I've strategically planned the four dinner ADRs for arrival night, Sat, Sun, and celebration night. I try to avoid the kiosks at Epcot from Friday through Sunday during Food and Wine.  With a French lunch from 1PM-3PM on Friday, I suspect we will go back to the room for a nap. I plan on having simple things in the room so that we could have something light, simple and comforting like grilled cheese and tomato soup. If we are looking to head out, there's always Jellyrolls across the Boardwalk. So that's still four nights of no plans whatsoever which leaves us hopefully plenty of time to enjoy the tastes from the kiosks. The point of this trip IS Food & Wine! Plus there are several afternoons in there where we can eat around the world.

I won't bore you with a play by play of each kiosk and everything we plan to order, but (mainly for my own purposes) I'm putting together a plan of attack. Our first full day in WDW we have plans, but nothing set in “Disney stone”. The loose plan is to spend the afternoon and evening strolling around Epcot. When we enter through the International Gateway, I think we'll turn right towards France. 

We'll probably take one of everything in France, although I'm not sure about the escargot croissant.  I've had escargot before and they were OK. Next should be Belgium, where I'm sad to see that the savory waffle was replaced with Gouda mashed potatoes, but we'll still get one of each. According to the Map I’ve found from previous years, next would be New Zealand. I’m not so sure about the lamb slider, I don’t remember it being all that memorable, but we did enjoy the venison sausage, which I see is now a Venison Loin, that sounds worth trying!

I’m sure by this point we will be slowing down and the next kiosk is Morocco.  I can take or leave the Beef Kefta.  While I have had it before and it’s pretty good, if we’re not hungry, I’m not going to eat it.  

So somewhere in this timeline we’re going to meet up with @********* and his wife.  I think they are still trying to figure out the size of their traveling party and that may affect what we do when we meet up.  

Among other plans for this day might include riding the new ride in Norway (if we can get a FP+, although I’m not holding my breath for this early in the trip), but not via standby.

We’ll have a little bit of food to burn off before we’re hungry again, so it will be interesting to see how we use our time. We may even head back to the room for a nap if a meet is not imminent. 

I figure on this day we should try and hit a dozen or so booths on this day.  There are 28 regional kiosks in addition to a few other marketplace locations.  If we can get through 12 before the day is out, we’ll have a good start on the festival.

The reason I say that a nap might be prudent is that around 6PM there is another meet being planned.  This is with @Steppesister’s crew.  This meet may prove to be a little more “involved” as there is talk of finishing things off at La Cava.

Excluding the four kiosks mentioned above there are 9 “must do’s” and a few specialty items from some of the quick service locations.  Then there are 10 more places I’d like to get to if at all possible, and 6 I can take or leave

The following are must “do’s”

Chocolate Studio – I’ve heard nothing but good about the Liquid Nitro Chocolate Almond Truffle with Warm Whiskey Caramel, and the others sound pretty good too!

Desserts and Champagne – well because desserts and champagne!

Farm Fresh for the Chicken and Dumplings: Stewed Chicken with Mushrooms and Spinach and the Loaded Mac ‘n’ Cheese with Nueske’s® Pepper Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, Peppers and Green Onions

Germany – Because I love Bratwurst, Schinkennudeln, and Strudel!

Hops and Barley - for the Smoked Beef Brisket and Pimento Cheese Served on Griddled Garlic Toast and New England Lobster Roll

Ireland -for the Warm Chocolate Pudding with Irish Cream Liqueur Custard, and while I’m there I might as well get the Seafood Fisherman’s Pie.  Maybe it will be as good as the first time I had it 

Patagonia - for the Beef Empanada and the Grilled Beef Skewer with Chimichurri Sauce and Boniato Purée.  I’ve had both these before and they were excellent!

Poland - for the Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi with Caramelized Onions and Sour Cream and while I’m there I might as well get Golabki: Pork-stuffed Cabbage in Tomato Sauce

Also on my list is the Intermissions Café at the Festival Center for their Caprese Salad: BelGioioso® Fresh Mozzarella Cheese & Tomatoes with Basil Pesto.  Gotta get those veggies in! Then there is the Refreshment Cool Post for the Spicy Hot Dog with Kimchi and Mustard Sauce which used to be South Korea.

These are also ones that I’d like to get in as well:

Brazil – I really liked the Crispy pork belly with black beans and tomato last time, and other sound pretty good too!
Canada – cause what beats a piece of steak and a cheese soup!
The CHEW Collective – The beef skewer and ravioli sound good!
China – I liked these things at the last festival
Craft Beers – not for the beer but for the Piggy Wings: Fried Pork Wings with Korean BBQ Sauce and Sesame Seeds, although I might try the Two Henrys Blueberry Vanilla American Wheat Ale, Plant City, FL
Hawaii – The Tuna Poke sounds good and even the Kalua Pork Slider
Italy – Chicken Parmesan sounds good (although I may have the for dinner on Tuesday), and chocolate cannoli is intriguing.
Mexico – The Taco y Camarón is good and the Barbacoa Enchilada sounds great! 
South Korea – The Pork Lettuce Wrap and BBQ Beef sound good, but I probably won’t go out of my way for them.
Wine and Dine Studio – The Pork Tenderloin and the Seared Scallop sound good, plus I might get the trio of Artisan Cheeses just because I know the wines that are paired with them are great!

These I can take or leave:
Africa
Australia
Greece, I’ve had these before and can get them at home, heck Trader Joes has a good spanakopita!
Islands of the Caribbean
Japan
Scotland

I have already isolated the following booths from my Radar:

Brewer’s Collection – I don’t really care for beer, why waste the calories?

And this is sad because it’s the only one of 29 booths that I don’t want to visit, so that leaves 28 in 2 full days and 2 half days!


But here you go Check out the Menu for yourselves!

2016 Epcot Food and Wine Festival Booths and Menus

*Africa*

Food:
Buttered Chicken with Micro Cilantro and Naan Bread
Berbere-style Beef Tenderloin Tips with Onions, Jalapeños, Tomato and Pap
Beverages:
Simonsig Pinotage
Indaba Chenin Blanc
Jam Jar Sweet Shiraz

*Australia*

Food:
Grilled Lamb Chop with Mint Pesto and Potato Crunchies
Lamington: Yellow Cake Dipped in Chocolate and Shredded Coconut
Grilled Sweet and Spicy Bush Berry Shrimp with Pineapple, Pepper, Onion and Snap Peas
Beverages:
Yangarra Estate Vineyard Shiraz
Bulletin Place Unoaked Chardonnay
Coopers Brewery Extra Strong Vintage Ale
Château Tanunda Grand Barossa Dry Riesling

*Belgium*

Food:
Beer-braised Beef served with Smoked Gouda Mashed Potatoes
Belgian Waffle with Berry Compote and Whipped Cream
Belgian Waffle with Warm Chocolate Ganache and Whipped Cream
Beverages:
Hoegaarden Witbier
Leffe Blonde Belgian Pale Ale
Stella Artois Hard Cidre

*Brazil*

Food:
Pão de Queijo: Brazilian cheese bread
Crispy pork belly with black beans and tomato
Escondidinho de Carne: Layered Meat Pie with Mashed Yucca
Beverages:
Kaiser Brewery Xingu Black Beer
Carnaval Moscato Sparkling White Wine, Serra Gaúcha
Frozen Caipirinha featuring LeBlon Cachaça

*Brewer’s Collection*

Beverages:
Schöfferhofer Zitrone Weizen-Mix
Hacker-Pschorr Hefe Weisse
Radeberger Zwickel Pilsner (Unfiltered)

*Canada*

Food:
Canadian cheddar cheese soup served with a pretzel roll
“Le Cellier” Wild Mushroom Beef Filet Mignon with Truffle-Butter Sauce
Beverages:
Moosehead Lager
Neige Premiere Apple Ice Wine, Québec
Fielding Estate Red Conception

*THE CHEW Collective — NEW!*

Food:
Grilled Beef Skewer with Romaine, Apricots and Feta Cheese
Ricotta and Zucchini Ravioli with Rustic Tomato Sauce
Peanut Butter and White Chocolate Mousse with a Caramel Drizzle
Beverages:
Festival Chardonnay, CA
Festival Cabernet Sauvignon, CA

*China*

Food:
Chicken Pot Stickers
Sichuan Spicy Chicken
Black Pepper Shrimp with Garlic Noodles
Beijing Roasted Duck in a Steamed Bun with Hoisin Sauce
Beverages:
Tsingtao Lager
Strawberry Plum Wine Cooler with Takara Plum Wine
Ritzy Lychee with Courvoisier Cognac VS and Smirnoff Vodka
Kung Fu Punch with Smirnoff Vodka and Bols Triple Sec
Happy Peach with Dekuyper Peach Liqueur and Myers’s Dark Rum
Mango Bubble Tea with Assam Black Tea and Milk

*Chocolate Studio — NEW!*

Food:
Liquid Nitro Chocolate Almond Truffle with Warm Whiskey Caramel
Red Wine Chocolate Truffle
Ghirardelli® Chocolate Raspberry Torte
Beverages:
Fonseca Bin No. 27 Port
Justin Cabernet Sauvignon
Rosa Regale Sweet Red Sparkling Wine
Blandy’s Alvada 5yr-Old Madeira

*Craft Beers*

Food:
Pimento Cheese Dip with Pretzel Crisps
Charcuterie Plate: Country Pâté, Cured Meats and Crostini
Piggy Wings: Fried Pork Wings with Korean BBQ Sauce and Sesame SeedsBeverages:
Orlando Brewing OTown Weiss, Orlando, FL
Florida Beer Company Passport 20 Belgian-Style Tripel Ale, Cape Canaveral, FL
Two Henrys Blueberry Vanilla American Wheat Ale, Plant City, FL
Concrete Beach Stiltsville Pilsner, Miami, FL
3 Daughters Bimini Twist IPA, St. Petersburg, FL
Shipyard Midnight Snack Milk Stout, Clearwater, FL
Beer Flights also available

*Desserts and Champagne*

Beverages:
Veuve Clicquot Ponsardin “Yellow Label” Brut
Dom Pérignon Brut
Nicolas Feuillatte Brut Rosé
Moët & Chandon Ice Impérial
Hard Soda Floats with Vanilla Soft-Serve (alcoholic) – Best Damn Hard Root Beer Float, Sprecher Hard Cherry Cola Float or Sprecher Hard Orange Cream Soda Float
Soda Floats with Vanilla Soft-Serve (non-alcoholic) – Coca-Cola® Float, Grape Fanta® Float or Strawberry Fanta Float

*Farm Fresh*

Food:
Chicken and Dumplings: Stewed Chicken with Mushrooms and Spinach
Pickled Beet Salad with Herbed Goat Cheese, Minus 8 Vinaigrette and Toasted Walnuts
Loaded Mac ‘n’ Cheese with Nueske’s® Pepper Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, Peppers and Green Onions
Beverages:
Woodchuck Raspberry Hard Cider
Wyder’s Dry Pear Hard Cider
Two Henrys Elderberry Hard Cider
Florida Orange Groves Mango Mama Wine

*France*

Food:
Croissant aux Escargots: Escargot Croissant with Garlic and Parsley
Soupe à l’oignon au Gruyère et Cognac: Gruyère and Cognac Onion Soup
Boeuf Bourguignon: Cabernet Sauvignon-braised Short Ribs with Mashed Potatoes
Crème Brûlée Caramel Chocolat: Caramel and Chocolate Crème Brûlée topped with Caramelized Sugar
Beverages:
Kronenbourg Blanc 1664 Pale Lager
Chardonnay, Bourgogne Blanc, Mommessin, La Clé Saint-Pierre
Merlot & Cabernet Blend, Bordeaux, Château les Graves de Barrau
St-Germain Sparkling Kir: Sparkling Wine and St-Germain Elderflower Liqueur
Frozen Daiquiri Ice Pop: Strawberry Puree with French Caribbean Rhum Clément
La Passion Martini Slush: Vodka, Grey Goose Le Citron Vodka, Cranberry and Passion Fruit Juice

*Germany*

Food:
Roast Bratwurst in a Hard Roll
Schinkennudeln: Pasta Gratin with Ham and Cheese
Apple Strudel with Vanilla Sauce
Beverages:
Radeberger Zwickel Pilsner (Unfiltered)
J&H Selbach Bernkasteler Kurfürstlay Riesling Kabinett, Mosel
Selbach-Oster Zeltinger Sonnenuhr Riesling Spätlese, Mosel
J&H Selbach Bernkasteler Kurfürstlay Riesling, Mosel

*Greece*

Food:
Vegan Loaded Greek “Nachos”: Pita Chips, Meatless Sausage Crumbles, and Vegan Tzatziki
Oikos Greek Yogurt Vanilla Cake Soaked in Ouzo with Yogurt Whipped Cream and Pistachios
Spanakopita
Chicken Gyro with Tzatziki Sauce featuring Oikos® Greek Yogurt
Beverages:
Domaine Skouras Moscofilero
Domaine Siglas Assyrtiko
Alpha Estate Axia Syrah Xinomavro

*Hawai’i*

Food:
Spicy Tuna Poke with Seaweed Salad and Nori Rice
Kalua Pork Slider with Sweet and Sour Dole® Pineapple Chutney and Spicy Mayonnaise
Beverages:
Florida Orange Groves Sparkling Pineapple Wine
Kona Brewing Company, Big Wave Golden Ale
Mai Tai featuring Sammy’s Beach Bar Rum

*Hops & Barley*

Food:
Smoked Beef Brisket and Pimento Cheese Served on Griddled Garlic Toast
New England Lobster Roll
Freshly Baked Carrot Cake and Cream Cheese Icing
Beverages:
Samuel Adams Rebel Grapefruit IPA, Boston, MA
Anchor Brewing Liberty Ale, San Francisco, CA
Dogfish Head Chicory Stout, Milton, DE
La Crema Chardonnay, Sonoma Coast
Cambria Estate Winery Benchbreak Pinot Noir, Santa Barbara County
Frozen Orange-spiked Tea featuring Florida Cane “Orlando Orange” Vodka

*Ireland*

Food:
Seafood Fisherman’s Pie
Irish Cheese Selection Plate: Irish Cheddar, Dubliner and Irish Porter
Warm Chocolate Pudding with Irish Cream Liqueur Custard
Beverages:
Kilkenny Irish Cream Ale
Bunratty Meade Honey Wine
Twinings® Pumpkin Chai Tea Frozen Cocktail with Caramel Vodka
Twinings Pumpkin Chai Tea and Caramel Shake (Non-alcoholic)

*Islands of the Caribbean — NEW!*

Food:
Mojo Pork with Black Beans, Cilantro Rice, and Pickled Red Onions
Quesito: Puff Pastry with Sweetened Cream Cheese and Guava Sauce
Jamaican Beef Patty
Pescado con Coco: Seared Grouper, Pigeon Peas and Rice with Coconut Sauce
Beverages: 
Presidente Pilsner
Frozen Mojito
Caribbean Sangria

*Italy*

Food:
Pennete alla Parmigiana: Baked Ziti and Chicken Parmigiana, Tomato Sauce, Mozzarella and Parmesan Cheese
Spezzatino alla Toscana con Polenta: Tuscan-style Stew with Carrots, Mushrooms and Crispy Polenta
Cannoli al Cioccolato: Chocolate-covered Cannoli filled with Sweet Ricotta, Chocolate and Candied Fruit
Beverages:
Moretti Lager
Moretti La Rossa Double Malt Beer
Pinot Grigio, Placido
Chianti, Placido
Prosecco, Fantinel Borgo
Corbinello Spumante Dolce Rose, Montegrande
Fior d’Arancio Moscato Spumante, Montegrande
Frozen Margarita with Limoncello and Tequila

*Japan*

Food:
Spicy Sushi Roll: Tuna and Salmon with Kazan Volcano Sauce
Grilled Spicy Edamame tossed with Sesame Oil, Soy Sauce and Chili Powder
Garlic Shrimp: Marinated Shrimp sautéed with Garlic and Butter and served over Rice
Beverages:
Kirin Pale Lager
Sapporo Black Lager
Pineapple Breeze Sake Cocktail
Echigo “Northern Bloom” Junmai Sake

*Mexico*

Food:
Taco de Camarón: Battered Shrimp served over a Flour Tortilla with Crispy Purple Cabbage and
Chipotle Mayonnaise
Barbacoa Enchilada: Corn Tortilla filled with Beef Barbacoa and covered with Oaxaca Mole
Flan de Chocolate Abuelita: Mexican Chocolate Custard
Beverages:
Bohemia Pilsner with Floater
Mexican-style Red Sangria
Mezcal Pineapple Margarita on the Rocks
Jalapeño Margarita on the Rocks

*Morocco*

Food:
Kefta Pocket: Seasoned Ground Beef in a Pita Pocket
Spicy Hummus Fries with Cucumber, Tomato, Onions and Tzatziki Sauce
Chocolate Baklava: Rolled Phyllo Dough with Toasted Almonds and Dark Chocolate Sauce
Beverages:
Casa Pale Lager
Les Trois Domaines Guerrouane White Wine
Moroccan Sangria
Mimosa Royale: Sparkling Wine and Orange Juice topped with Orange Liqueur

*New Zealand*

Food:
Lamb Meatball with Spicy Tomato Chutney
Steamed Green Lip Mussels with Garlic Butter and Toasted Breadcrumbs
Seared Venison Loin with Wild Mushroom Marsala Sauce and Kumara Dumpling
Beverages:
Nobilo Icon Pinot Noir
Kim Crawford Pinot Gris
Mohua Sauvignon Blanc, Marlborough

*Patagonia*

Food:
Beef Empanada
Grilled Beef Skewer with Chimichurri Sauce and Boniato Purée
Roasted Verlasso® Salmon with Quinoa Salad and Arugula Chimichurri
Beverages:
Verum Pinot Noir
Bodega Noemía A Lisa Malbec

*Poland*

Food:
Golabki: Pork-stuffed Cabbage in Tomato Sauce
Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi with Caramelized Onions and Sour Cream
Beverages:
Okocim O.K. Beer Euro Pale Lager
Donausonne Blaufränkisch Hungarian Wine
Frozen Szarlotka Apple Pie featuring Zubrowka Bison Grass Vodka

*Scotland*

Food:
Traditional Scottish Lamb Stew with Neeps and Tatties
Fresh Potato Pancake with Scottish Smoked Salmon and Herbed Sour Cream
The Tipsy Laird: Whiskey-soaked Cake with Lemon Cream and Toasted Oats
Beverages:
Citrus Thistle featuring Hendrick’s Gin
Innis & Gunn Irish Whiskey Aged Stout

*South Korea*

Food:
Roasted Pork Lettuce Wrap and Kimchi
Korean-style BBQ Beef with Steamed Rice and Cucumber Kimchi
Vegan Korean BBQ with Steamed Rice and Cucumber Kimchi featuring Gardein™ Beefless TipsBeverages:
iCing Grapefruit Sparkling Rice Brew
Bohae Bokbunjajoo Raspberry Wine
Soju Fruit Slushy featuring Jinro Chamisul Soju

*Wine and Dine Studio — NEW!*

Food:
Pork Tenderloin with Cannellini Bean Ragoût and Zinfandel Reduction
Seared Scallop, Truffled Celery Root Purée, Brussels Sprouts and Wild Mushrooms featuring Melissa’s Produce
Trio of Artisan Cheese
La Bonne Vie Goat Cheese served with toasted Craisin Bread
Karst Cave-aged Cheddar Cheese served with Fig Compote
Statesboro Blue Cheese served with Spiced Candied Walnuts
Artist Palette of Wine and Cheese
Trio of Artisan Cheese paired with Conundrum White Blend 25th Anniversary, Kurt Russell’s GoGi “Goldie” Chardonnay and Robert Mondavi Maestro Red BlendBeverages:
Round Pond Estate Sauvignon Blanc, Rutherford
Kurt Russell’s GoGi “Goldie” Chardonnay, Sta. Rita Hills
Conundrum White Blend 25th Anniversary, California
Vinum Cellars Pinot Noir, Monterey
Kurt Russell’s GoGi “Tiger” Pinot Noir, Sta. Rita Hills
Michael David Winery Seven Deadly Zins Zinfandel, Lodi
Robert Mondavi Winery Maestro Red Blend, Napa Valley
Additional Festival Locations

*Block & Hans*

Beverages:
Mmmhops Pale Ale
Festival Chardonnay, CA
Festival Cabernet Sauvignon, CA

*Festival Market Place Intermissions Cafe*

Food:
Southwest Chicken Wrap
Tuna Salad with a Croissant
Asian Chicken Salad with Noodles
Caprese Salad: BelGioioso® Fresh Mozzarella Cheese & Tomatoes with Basil Pesto
Side Salad
Fruit and Cheese Plate
Grapes
Brownie
Key Lime PieBeverages:
Cigar City Maduro Brown Ale
Cigar City Homemade Apple Pie Hard Cider, Tampa, FL
Festival Chardonnay, CA
Festival Cabernet Sauvignon, CA
Zonin Prosecco
Caposaldo Peach Moscato Sweet Sparkling Wine
Iron Horse Vineyards “Fairy Tale Celebration Cuvée” Sparkling Wine, Green Valley, Sonoma

*Joffreys Coffeey and Tea: Coffee Carts*Showcase Coffee Cart (Canada) Kahlúa-tini Iced Coffee: chilled roasted Coffee topped with Kahlúa, Grey Goose Vodka and creamy Half & Half

Disney Traders Tiki Torch: frozen Passion Fruit thrills with juicy sweet flavors, a hint of tartness and blended with Grey Goose Vodka

Future World EastFrozen Strawberry-Lemon Sunset: layered frozen Strawberry and Lemon topped with Grey Goose Vodka

The American Adventure Spiked Chai Latte: iced, frozen or hot Chai tea Latte blended with Chai spices, creamy Vanilla and Baileys Irish Cream or Grey Goose Vodka

*Refreshment Cool Post*

Food:
Spicy Hot Dog with Kimchi and Mustard SauceBeverages:
Frozen Brown Elephant
Mango Starr featuring African Starr Rum

*Refreshment Port*

Food:
Pineapple Dole Whip Soft-Serve Ice Cream
Croissant doughnut with Cinnamon and Sugar
Fried Chicken Chunks with Dole Pineapple Sweet and Sour SauceBeverages:
Dragon Berry Refresher featuring Bacardi Dragon Berry Rum
Pineapple Dole Whip Soft-Serve Ice Cream with Bacardi Coconut Rum

*The Chocolate Experience: *

From Bean to the Bar Hosted by Ghirardelli Chocolate CompanyBeverages:
Lasseter Family Winery Amoureux Malbec Blend, Sonoma Valley
Terra d’Oro Zinfandel Port, Amador County
Ghirardelli Drinking Chocolate


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Loving the sound of your F & W plus meet plans for October! 

That's quite a surcharge $10 for the delivery you def want to mame the most of that. We are lucky we always rent a car. Walmarts or Publix is our friend.

Nice line up for F & W no UK? What a dissapointment... Roly poly pudding and toad in the hole  

I recall Jill being in the phone for hours trying to book that! 

Beaches and Cream yum! Jo loves the cheese grilled sandwich and tom soup plenty of room for the ice cream then...


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> If I am not misreading, I may have the opportunity again.



 I'll tell him to finally get that email out! He has been talking about getting in touch for quite some time



franandaj said:


> Germany – Because I love Bratwurst, Schinkennudeln, and Strudel!



This deservs another  Those are all good things! I still wish I could bring you some real Nuremberg Sausages... Stupid customs rules (not really stupid, I do understand the reason for them!).


----------



## jedijill

I'm going to be in Epcot at least part of the days on Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday for deminars and F&W kiosks.  We are already on for dinner Tuesday night!  Hopefully we can sync up a bit more while we are both there.

We do need to make some plans!  Next year, I have a tentative cruise booked for February although I could be persuaded to save that week of vacation for something else.  I've committed to a 2 week trip to Yellowstone and Glacier NP with my folks in July.  Otherwise I have no plans past that either.

Jill in CO


----------



## Malia78

Mouth-watering trip overview 

As you may remember, I'll be missing your trip by a couple weeks as I'm there the first part of October.  Your plans look solid and delicious--I too have aspirations to eat every booth except the Beer booth. I'm also very impressed in how you will attempt this in the number of days of you have--I have a little more time but don't know if I'll accomplish it. Harder when there isn't someone to share the food with--feel like I have to eat it all so I don't waste it...


----------



## skier_pete

Excited that we will hopefully get to meet up with you on your first full day. Also very excited to finally meet Fran. I'm sure she loves meeting your crazy DIS friends. 

That Wednesday we will be on our THIRD (and last) day at Epcot. DD will definitely be along for the ride - so we've decided we are not doing any of the extra events as it would be just too difficult to have to run back to the room with her (at 13 I am not quite ready to let her wander around the parks alone).

Though It's possible we may meet up with others that day, but our priority is to meet up with you and Fran. (The other people we are meeting multiple times that trip.) We would be pretty flexible about the timing, so I'm sure we can text to make arrangements. We will certainly be getting over to F&W for lunch-time.

I can't say I plan out my food booths at all, but seeing your note of:


franandaj said:


> When we enter through the International Gateway, I think we'll turn right towards France


that I will try and leave that section of F&W booths for that Wednesday (France through Japan area) and maybe we can meet you along there somewhere. Even if we just team up for an hour or two it would be great to see you.   We do have an Illuminations Cruise that evening, so I am not sure if we will be going back to the hotel for a bit first.


----------



## dhorner233

Wow, you just went to DW and you are going back in the fall? Lucky you! I love the Wine and Food Festival!! When in March will you be there for the Flower Garden Show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> About 3 weeks ago, I hit the double digits countdown for my October Food & Wine trip to WDW.



That time will fly.



franandaj said:


> Tuesday – dinner and crash
> Wednesday – Epcot & meets
> Thursday – Epcot
> Friday – F&W lunch in Epcot, relax
> Saturday – DHS morning, resort and eat
> Sunday – AK & Disney Springs
> Monday – Strawberry Soup & MK
> Tuesday – Epcot, V&A’s
> Wednesday – F&W lunch in Epcot
> Thursday - ????, Fly home



The plans look good.



franandaj said:


> so I made us a reservation at Trattoria al Forno for 8:30PM.



I will be interesting to see what you make of this. That is on my list of possibles for November.



franandaj said:


> We were hoping to attend a French Family Traditions lunch with Jedijill and she got up at the crack of dawn on registration day to book it. But as the craziness of registering for Disney is, she was on hold for an hour waiting to talk to someone and the day we were looking for sold out before she could book it.



What a shame that this did not work out.



franandaj said:


> But there were two spaces available for the Friday lunch! I was sad that Jill wouldn't be able to join us, but glad we were able to get in. I also signed the two of us up for the Mediterranean lunch at Spice Road Table.



I am glad that you got the Friday lunch and the lunch at Spice Road Table sounds interesting.



franandaj said:


> Among other plans for this day might include riding the new ride in Norway (if we can get a FP+, although I’m not holding my breath for this early in the trip), but not via standby.



I keep my fingers crossed for you.



franandaj said:


> I’ve heard nothing but good about the Liquid Nitro Chocolate Almond Truffle with Warm Whiskey Caramel, and the others sound pretty good too!



This is out of this world. I wish I could sample this again this year.



franandaj said:


> Loaded Mac ‘n’ Cheese with Nueske’s® Pepper Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, Peppers and Green Onions



I really enjoyed this last year.



franandaj said:


> Because I love Bratwurst, Schinkennudeln, and Strudel!



Yes to all of those.



franandaj said:


> for the Smoked Beef Brisket and Pimento Cheese Served on Griddled Garlic Toast



That sounds really nice.



franandaj said:


> Golabki: Pork-stuffed Cabbage in Tomato Sauce



I have not had this at Epcot, but this is the kind of food I was raised on having Polish ancestry.



franandaj said:


> even the Kalua Pork Slider



This was a real surprise last year, both in terms of size and flavour. Somebody recommended it to me and I decided to give it a go although this is not something I would normally order. I am not too keen on mixing sweet and savoury. I loved it.

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> The reason I say that a nap might be prudent is that around 6PM there is another meet being planned. This is with @Steppesister’s crew. This meet may prove to be a little more “involved” as there is talk of finishing things off at La Cava.




Food and Wine is the one BIG chunk of Trip Planning that I have left. And hope to start hitting that hard next weekend. I definitely am going to go back and comment more carefully, but this got me pretty darned tootin' excited. Norway Pav at 6:00; be there or be square. I"m thinking of cancelling VN or moving it to another day for our Meet that night. As it is, I have a 6:30 ADR. I can take or leave thin crust pizza. And easily replace it with heavy apps in La Cava.  Back with more later.... first a work out!


----------



## juniorbugman

I am really enjoying your trip report.  I wish I was going anytime soon but not in the plans right now.
Okay let me try this again.  I am getting a little better with my answers.
1)What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
since you have food delivered to the room I think you made eggs, bacon, bagels for breakfast.

2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
Disney Springs

3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
Rainforest cafe - some seafood dish.

4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
Yes. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Splash Mountain 

5. Where do we have dinner?
O'Hana 

6. What time do I get back to the room?
10:20
Judy


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Loving the sound of your F & W plus meet plans for October!



It's one of the most relaxed touring plans we have had.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That's quite a surcharge $10 for the delivery you def want to mame the most of that. We are lucky we always rent a car. Walmarts or Publix is our friend.



I'd rather not have to get the groceries and I don't necessarily like having a car at WDW.  The bus system and other transportation works great for us, and having to park and put the scooter in and out is just a pain.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice line up for F & W no UK? What a dissapointment... Roly poly pudding and toad in the hole



I thought there was a UK booth in the past, but there isn't one for this year.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I recall Jill being in the phone for hours trying to book that!



Disney really needs a better way for people to register for their stuff.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Beaches and Cream yum! Jo loves the cheese grilled sandwich and tom soup plenty of room for the ice cream then...



We just split the entree to save room for the ice cream.  Most people can't make as good a grilled Cheese sandwich as I can.



Flossbolna said:


> I'll tell him to finally get that email out! He has been talking about getting in touch for quite some time



Well, I'm not going anywhere for about 72 days, so I should be here.



Flossbolna said:


> This deservs another  Those are all good things! I still wish I could bring you some real Nuremberg Sausages... Stupid customs rules (not really stupid, I do understand the reason for them!).



I just heard about an interesting restaurant that we will be trying out this week, it's called BiergartenLA and it is a German/Korean fusion restaurant. We'll see how good their sausages are!



jedijill said:


> I'm going to be in Epcot at least part of the days on Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday for deminars and F&W kiosks. We are already on for dinner Tuesday night! Hopefully we can sync up a bit more while we are both there.



Sunday we're going to avoid Epcot, but I'll be there on Monday and Wednesday as well.  Since your reservations are showing up in MDE, I know where you will be!



jedijill said:


> We do need to make some plans! Next year, I have a tentative cruise booked for February although I could be persuaded to save that week of vacation for something else. I've committed to a 2 week trip to Yellowstone and Glacier NP with my folks in July. Otherwise I have no plans past that either.



Our plans extend to October/November 2017, but that is all dependent on getting De Soto cleaned out.  We are making progress, but every day we spend there accomplishing stuff, then knocks us out for a few days afterwards.  But we are continuing plugging away.  I can't make any other plans until we get that cleaned out.  She may even want it rented before I make plans.  



Malia78 said:


> Mouth-watering trip overview



Thanks!



Malia78 said:


> As you may remember, I'll be missing your trip by a couple weeks as I'm there the first part of October. Your plans look solid and delicious--I too have aspirations to eat every booth except the Beer booth. I'm also very impressed in how you will attempt this in the number of days of you have--I have a little more time but don't know if I'll accomplish it. Harder when there isn't someone to share the food with--feel like I have to eat it all so I don't waste it...



I did not remember that.  It is a lot easier to get through the booths with someone to split the food items with.  How long is your trip?  Ours is 9 days, but I'm steering clear of the kiosks in Epcot on the Friday - Sunday of our trip.


----------



## DnA2010

Bit of a long weekend, will get caught up and reply in the am


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Excited that we will hopefully get to meet up with you on your first full day. Also very excited to finally meet Fran. I'm sure she loves meeting your crazy DIS friends.



She's getting used to meeting crazy DIS friends.  She's even gotten used to lurkers coming up to us in the parks and saying, "I recognize you two from your reports!"    I'm looking forward to all of us meeting, again for us, and for the first time for Fran.



********** said:


> That Wednesday we will be on our THIRD (and last) day at Epcot. DD will definitely be along for the ride - so we've decided we are not doing any of the extra events as it would be just too difficult to have to run back to the room with her (at 13 I am not quite ready to let her wander around the parks alone).



I can understand about not wanting to let a 13 year old on her own.  It will be our first day and I think I would rather head that direction first than the other way.



********** said:


> Though It's possible we may meet up with others that day, but our priority is to meet up with you and Fran. (The other people we are meeting multiple times that trip.) We would be pretty flexible about the timing, so I'm sure we can text to make arrangements. We will certainly be getting over to F&W for lunch-time.



That's sweet of you to make us a priority.  As much as I might want to get there at 11AM when WS opens, that will be 8AM our time and I have a hard enough time getting Fran up before noon at home.  I'm not sure we'll be there before noon even if we are on a mission!



********** said:


> I can't say I plan out my food booths at all, but seeing your note of:
> that I will try and leave that section of F&W booths for that Wednesday (France through Japan area) and maybe we can meet you along there



I only plan my first plan of attack because I never know the curves that Fran will throw me.  But my guess is that we will go right on Wednesday and then we are back on Thursday so we will go left towards the UK and Canada that day.  From there on out, we will just try to fill in the blanks.



********** said:


> I can't say I plan out my food booths at all, but seeing your note of:
> that I will try and leave that section of F&W booths for that Wednesday (France through Japan area) and maybe we can meet you along there somewhere. Even if we just team up for an hour or two it would be great to see you.  We do have an Illuminations Cruise that evening, so I am not sure if we will be going back to the hotel for a bit first.



You'll be coming from AKL so you'll come in the front door right?  We can text and figure out where we are at and eventually meet up somewhere in the middle.



dhorner233 said:


> Wow, you just went to DW and you are going back in the fall? Lucky you! I love the Wine and Food Festival!! When in March will you be there for the Flower Garden Show?



We have had this F&W trip planned since 2013.  When we bought our BCV points, we decided to go back every three years.  The trip with Jim and Alberto was supposed to happen in 2015, but Fran broke her leg a month before we were going to go so technically this trip was a "make up" trip that we had to postpone a year.  Otherwise we wouldn't have gone twice in one year.

Technically this March is really not a trip to WDW, we will be there the 4th and 5th of March to ease the let down of getting off our cruise on the Fantasy.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That time will fly.



deja vu



dolphingirl47 said:


> The plans look good.



Thanks!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I will be interesting to see what you make of this. That is on my list of possibles for November.



I'm hoping we like it.  I will be making my ADRs for the March trip before we actually try it.  We are staying at the Boardwalk for two nights in March after our Fantasy cruise.



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that this did not work out.



Yeah, I was bummed too.  At least we have V&A's together and we will work out a few other times.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you got the Friday lunch and the lunch at Spice Road Table sounds interesting.



I love the special events of F&W, possibly more than the kiosks.  I just hate the whole registration process.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I keep my fingers crossed for you.



Thank you.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This is out of this world. I wish I could sample this again this year.



I remember you liked it very much.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I really enjoyed this last year.



Good to know.  It sounds delicious!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes to all of those.







dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds really nice.



Yes it does!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have not had this at Epcot, but this is the kind of food I was raised on having Polish ancestry.



I know we ate at the Poland booth in 2013 we had one of everything and enjoyed it.  I don't remember if this was on the menu then.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This was a real surprise last year, both in terms of size and flavour. Somebody recommended it to me and I decided to give it a go although this is not something I would normally order. I am not too keen on mixing sweet and savoury. I loved it.



I know that I like Kalua Pork, so I'm sure it will be good!



Steppesister said:


> Food and Wine is the one BIG chunk of Trip Planning that I have left. And hope to start hitting that hard next weekend. I definitely am going to go back and comment more carefully, but this got me pretty darned tootin' excited. Norway Pav at 6:00; be there or be square. I"m thinking of cancelling VN or moving it to another day for our Meet that night. As it is, I have a 6:30 ADR. I can take or leave thin crust pizza. And easily replace it with heavy apps in La Cava.  Back with more later.... first a work out!



I think that cancelling the ressie will be a prudent choice.  Whenever I've got together with DIS friends, there is never enough time and we always end up having a great time and wanting more, we should be good hitting up some kiosks for snacks and then pounding the margaritas. However, we definitely want to eat before going inside.  The food menu doesn't really offer more than chips and dips, so if we're going to be enjoying margaritas we might want a bit more in our tummies before sitting down to some beverages.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

The liquid nitro truffle is really good! We made it last year


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> Bacon and eggs, toast and/or cereal. In the bungalow.
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> Disney Springs; I don't think you'd been there yet and have some more shopping to do.
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> WGPE. Some sort of pizza/flatbread or pasta (Italian anyway)
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> No. 7DMT, PP, and PoTC
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> Plaza
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



10:15


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> it's called BiergartenLA and it is a German/Korean fusion restaurant. We'll see how good their sausages are!



That sounds like an unusual combination.



franandaj said:


> I'm hoping we like it.



I am kind of leaning towards trying Trattoria Al Forna the evening we arrive at Walt Disney World. I think we will drop the car off at Swan and Dolphin so this would make this very easy.

Corinna


----------



## IowaTater

$10 surcharge & outrageous prices?? Uh, no thanks.  You definitely made the right choice on that one.  We're planning on ordering a bunch of stuff from a travel website we use & shipping it down ahead of time.  Although, I'm definitely shipping it earlier on this trip. 

If I ever end up taking a solo trip, I'm signing up for some of the special events.  That Mediterranean one sounds so good!  

Your must do list looks very similar to mine.   It's making me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> How long is your trip? Ours is 9 days, but I'm steering clear of the kiosks in Epcot on the Friday - Sunday of our trip.



The WDW portion of our trip is Oct 2 through Oct 13. I'm actually arriving Sept 26 with my friend and her daughter to go to Universal Studios for 4 nights (9/28-10/1).  The first two nights are at WDW because I was able to secure reservations for the DVC Safari Bash at AK on the 27th but since they won't have park tickets, the rest of the time will be roaming different areas of the property that aren't in a park. I've sprinkled Epcot time over the course of the trip and I did reserve a couple F&W events.  My mom will be a good sport and I'm sure I can convince her to share some of the eating with me


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> we will be there the 4th and 5th of March to ease the let down of getting off our cruise on the Fantasy.



Reading the latest posts, I realized that we will be repeating a pattern with the Fantasy next spring kind of like we did with Alaska this year--I will be on the 4/22 Fantasy sailing and staying for a few post cruise days at WDW. Is your cruise Eastern or Western Caribbean itinerary?


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I think that cancelling the ressie will be a prudent choice. Whenever I've got together with DIS friends, there is never enough time and we always end up having a great time and wanting more, we should be good hitting up some kiosks for snacks and then pounding the margaritas. However, we definitely want to eat before going inside. The food menu doesn't really offer more than chips and dips, so if we're going to be enjoying margaritas we might want a bit more in our tummies before sitting down to some beverages.



I"m going to keep it for a bit longer... just in case. I tried today to change it to a 5:00 seating and NOTHING is available. But you're right, in all my DISMeets, I've always hoped for more time to get hang out casually with no agenda but to just get to know each other better and laugh together. I agree, the kiosks will  be nearby if we need to fill up before we hit up the Ditch. It seriously is one of the best little places to hang out on property IMHO. I love it in there. I would LOVE to do the table-service guac!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> she was on hold for an hour waiting to talk to someone and the day we were looking for sold out before she could book it.



Well, doesn't that just bite! 



franandaj said:


> although I'm not sure about the escargot croissant.



And oddly, this is one I'm really looking forward to. 



franandaj said:


> where I'm sad to see that the savory waffle was replaced with Gouda mashed potatoes,



But, but... it's mashed potatoes AND cheese. How can this be a bad thing?! 



franandaj said:


> New England Lobster Roll



Come to Mama...



franandaj said:


> Berbere-style Beef Tenderloin Tips with Onions, Jalapeños, Tomato and Pap



And THIS! Oh yes, this!


----------



## dgbg100106

ok that grocery business sucks, why the surcharge?  That is crazy.

All you F&W plans sound busy, but I can tell it is a calm plan compared to years past.
All of that darn food is making me hungry at 6:28AM, not good!  

One of these days I will get back there.

Oh when you were listing the Germany booth food, it made me think that I had not heard about you and Fran going to the German Festival in awhile?  Do you still go?


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> Technically this March is really not a trip to WDW, we will be there the 4th and 5th of March to ease the let down of getting off our cruise on the Fantasy.



Daphne and I are planning to be there Feb 25 - March 4. But haven't booked anything yet.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Every time we've seen the show, it has been by chance. I've never actually set out with it as a plan.



When I'm there... I can't see it because I'm _underneath _it.



franandaj said:


> They said that it sticks to the blister and rather than helping it to heal, it adheres to the blister and pulls it right off.



Ah. Makes sense.
I think you're supposed to put them on _before_ you get the blister.
I think it's "put on when you feel a hot spot" kind of thing.



franandaj said:


> I had the same fortune to be stuck in the same spot, but on DL's ride when the NBC overlay was in effect. I was able to get it without a flash.



Not bad!



franandaj said:


> I have very sparse plans and far less ADRs than previous trips.



Ditto.



franandaj said:


> Tuesday – dinner and crash
> Wednesday – Epcot & meets
> Thursday – Epcot
> Friday – F&W lunch in Epcot, relax
> Saturday – DHS morning, resort and eat
> Sunday – AK & Disney Springs
> Monday – Strawberry Soup & MK
> Tuesday – Epcot, V&A’s
> Wednesday – F&W lunch in Epcot
> Thursday - ????, Fly home



I noticed the Strawberry soup right away! 



franandaj said:


> Normally at 180 days I have a ton of ADRs. This trip? Not so many. I have only made a handful of ADRs.



I have.... two.
And I may cancel one.



franandaj said:


> the next night we'll be back to V&A's for a birthday celebration.



Oh! Nice.



franandaj said:


> By cutting the trip one night short, we save 40,000 miles on airfare (which is almost a round trip ticket, it's 25K each way for the "plan ahead" 1st class seats).



Not an insignificant saving!



franandaj said:


> We were hoping to attend a French Family Traditions lunch with Jedijill and she got up at the crack of dawn on registration day to book it. But as the craziness of registering for Disney is, she was on hold for an hour waiting to talk to someone and the day we were looking for sold out before she could book it.



Ugh. That really bites.



franandaj said:


> I try to avoid the kiosks at Epcot from Friday through Sunday during Food and Wine.



Oh, crap. I plan on being there Saturday night.
Oh, well...



franandaj said:


> I've had escargot before and they were OK.



Did you try it at the Keg? Sooooo good.



franandaj said:


> which I see is now a Venison Loin, that sounds worth trying!







franandaj said:


> Desserts and Champagne – well because desserts and champagne!



 Of course!



franandaj said:


> Loaded Mac ‘n’ Cheese with Nueske’s® Pepper Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, Peppers and Green Onions



Good Lord!



franandaj said:


> Germany – Because I love Bratwurst, Schinkennudeln, and Strudel!





And I copied your entire must dos/might dos list and then the entire menu into my To Do list!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sounds like you have a well organized trip like you do every time. It would have been nice if I pushed my trip back to cross between yours but I am glad to get to go again this year.

I am always interested in grocery delivery to the resort and I understand why you do it.

You have a good selection on the kiosks you want to do at the Epcot Food & Wine Festival. Mine and your selections are close except for the desserts which I barely do. But I will have to get a Dole Whip at Epcot this time. 

Hope you are able to get your FP+ you want for your trip which should be coming up shortly.


----------



## DnA2010

Wow that's a heck of a storm!

Selfies with every flower arrangement - too funny!

Excellent food pictures of the buffet as always- those pecan sticky buns - it's 10:30pm and I feel like I could kill for one right now! 

We did the dash to PP in DL at our Oct trip- having ridden the MK one in May, I would say I prefer the DL one also.

Stitch!! My DD actually was trying to get me to put Stitch down!! She is going to love that she was right!! 

Nice fireworks shots- great shot of the star! the castle looks very pretty!

Some day I will try O'Hana :sigh:


1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
Eat bacon and eggs, yogurt, v8 at bungalow
2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
DS/DTD
3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
WPE- pizza and maybe the bacon meatloaf? 
4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
Yes- 7DMT, Splash, jungle cruise
5. Where do we have dinner?
Be Our Guest 
6. What time do I get back to the room?
10:05pm


----------



## juniorbugman

I apparently was reading correctly when I picked my dinner choice.


juniorbugman said:


> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> O'Hana


I need to change this answer - I think you have dinner at Be Our Guest


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


>



Oh. My. Gosh.



franandaj said:


> Appliances. I know. I’m the only one who gets excited about these totally high end appliances!



Yes!  And also, let's talk about that backsplash for a sec please 



franandaj said:


>



The Water Pageant on the pull out!?  



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


>



Dying.



franandaj said:


>



DEAD!



franandaj said:


>



UGH, the bathroom is GORGEOUS!  Hope you got time to check out that tub!



franandaj said:


>



Aw such a sweet helper.



franandaj said:


>



Seriously, I hate you.



franandaj said:


>



Was it really this close or was this zoomed in?



franandaj said:


> when I woke up there was a huge thunderstorm going on



Good call indeed!



franandaj said:


> It was a bad choice as I got some of the sauce on my shirt, and that was before 8AM!



We always give my mom a hard time for this, every time it seems she gets something on her shirt and/or pants!



franandaj said:


>



Love how goofy you're being!



franandaj said:


> This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots?



Right?!  



franandaj said:


> where we encountered the Rainy Day Parade..



Even though the Rainy Day Parade is not what people are waiting for, at least Disney does something for those that actually wait around an hour or so for the parade.  



franandaj said:


>



Cute!



franandaj said:


>



I love this one!



franandaj said:


>



For a second I was like, they make caged in chairs for kids?!  SIGN ME UP!   Then I looked closer and got disappointed.



franandaj said:


>



Oh yum!



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



Amazing shots!  

I can't get over how gorgeous that bungalow is.  In your opinion, worth the points?  I mean, it's A LOT of points!  



franandaj said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?



Eggs and Toast



franandaj said:


> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?



DS



franandaj said:


> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.



.....



franandaj said:


> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)



No.  BTMRR and Space



franandaj said:


> 5. Where do we have dinner?



Cali Grill?



franandaj said:


> 6. What time do I get back to the room?



8:20pm


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness, I think every other picture was about food, and then you start talking about  food. I haven't eaten all day, this job is killing me.   

That nitro chocolate truffle is to die for delicious! Can't wait to have one again!!!

I'm so glad we were able to get together, that was so nice 

That was a really rainy day, wow.

I can just imagine the stress of already being late and the boys stopping for tons of pictures 

Breakfast, as always, looks scrumptious. I'm going to have to get there one day.

For October, I just found out my one friend won't be able to come down, I still have the 23rd-28th off. Hopefully we can do something?

I love the picture of you driving to Stitch, you look like a kid in a candy shop


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I'm going to be in Epcot at least part of the days on Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday for deminars and F&W kiosks.  We are already on for dinner Tuesday night!  Hopefully we can sync up a bit more while we are both there.
> 
> We do need to make some plans!  Next year, I have a tentative cruise booked for February although I could be persuaded to save that week of vacation for something else.  I've committed to a 2 week trip to Yellowstone and Glacier NP with my folks in July.  Otherwise I have no plans past that either.
> 
> Jill in CO




Keep me posted on what you ladies plan and hopefully I can tag along. 



I can't believe, or maybe I can believe, that I got so far behind. Your F&W plans, although somewhat tentative, sound fabulous. 

Holy rain. Started off So Cal but definitely ended up Florida-like.

That Poly looks amazing!

Love Fran's smile with her Dole Whip.


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> I am really enjoying your trip report. I wish I was going anytime soon but not in the plans right now.
> Okay let me try this again. I am getting a little better with my answers.



Thanks!  I'm sad that I don't have plans to go back after my two nights in March, but we REALLY need to get our old place cleaned out and rented!!!!



juniorbugman said:


> 1)What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> since you have food delivered to the room I think you made eggs, bacon, bagels for breakfast.
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> Disney Springs
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> Rainforest cafe - some seafood dish.
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> Yes. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Splash Mountain
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> O'Hana
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?
> 10:20



Recorded.



DnA2010 said:


> Bit of a long weekend, will get caught up and reply in the am



Okey dokey!  



DisneyFirefly said:


> The liquid nitro truffle is really good! We made it last year



When you say "we made it last year"  I'm guessing you mean at work.  I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------



## DnA2010

Ok what the heck!! I wrote a reply last night?! Where is it!!


----------



## DnA2010

All good


----------



## DnA2010

Update is actually just above!


----------



## Pinkocto

What do we have for breakfast the next morning?

Captain Cooks

2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?

Disney Springs

3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.

The Boathouse. Burgers and onion rings 

4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)

Yes, 7DMT, Splash, BTMRR

5. Where do we have dinner?

villa

6. What time do I get back to the room?

8:00


----------



## Pinkocto

DnA2010 said:


> Ok what the heck!! I wrote a reply last night?! Where is it!!



I can see your first response, it's on this page.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> Bacon and eggs, toast and/or cereal. In the bungalow.
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> Disney Springs; I don't think you'd been there yet and have some more shopping to do.
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> WGPE. Some sort of pizza/flatbread or pasta (Italian anyway)
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> No. 7DMT, PP, and PoTC
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> Plaza
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?
> 
> 10:15



Recorded.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like an unusual combination.



It does, but they are a couple Korean guys who backpacked through Europe after college and loved the food in Germany.  We didn't get up to band in time to eat there Tuesday, and we have something instead of rehearsal next week, but I plan on having dinner there the following Tuesday when we are back at rehearsal.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am kind of leaning towards trying Trattoria Al Forna the evening we arrive at Walt Disney World. I think we will drop the car off at Swan and Dolphin so this would make this very easy.



I've only seen one review of it so far, but the menu looks good and straightforward.



IowaTater said:


> $10 surcharge & outrageous prices?? Uh, no thanks. You definitely made the right choice on that one. We're planning on ordering a bunch of stuff from a travel website we use & shipping it down ahead of time. Although, I'm definitely shipping it earlier on this trip.



Yeah, if I'm paying a surcharge I want real world pricing.  I've ordered from Minimus before, but I had trouble coming up with the $20 minimum.



IowaTater said:


> If I ever end up taking a solo trip, I'm signing up for some of the special events. That Mediterranean one sounds so good!



I'm so glad that Fran is willing to try almost anything.



IowaTater said:


> Your must do list looks very similar to mine.  It's making me hungry just thinking about it.



You know, we could always meet up on Thursday and hit some of the kiosks together so you could eat things your hubby doesn't like!  I can't guarantee that Fran will be up to anything.



Malia78 said:


> The WDW portion of our trip is Oct 2 through Oct 13. I'm actually arriving Sept 26 with my friend and her daughter to go to Universal Studios for 4 nights (9/28-10/1).  The first two nights are at WDW because I was able to secure reservations for the DVC Safari Bash at AK on the 27th but since they won't have park tickets, the rest of the time will be roaming different areas of the property that aren't in a park. I've sprinkled Epcot time over the course of the trip and I did reserve a couple F&W events.  My mom will be a good sport and I'm sure I can convince her to share some of the eating with me



I'm not sure I could handle 4 nights at Universal Studios!     Sounds like a great trip!  You get to go on lots of trips!



Malia78 said:


> Reading the latest posts, I realized that we will be repeating a pattern with the Fantasy next spring kind of like we did with Alaska this year--I will be on the 4/22 Fantasy sailing and staying for a few post cruise days at WDW. Is your cruise Eastern or Western Caribbean itinerary?



Ours is an Eastern Caribbean cruise.  We have exhausted ourselves with the Western Caribbean.  We're on the 2/25 sailing.  No concrete vacation plans after that.    If we aren't out of the old place by then, we can't go anywhere until it's done.



Steppesister said:


> I"m going to keep it for a bit longer... just in case. I tried today to change it to a 5:00 seating and NOTHING is available. But you're right, in all my DISMeets, I've always hoped for more time to get hang out casually with no agenda but to just get to know each other better and laugh together. I agree, the kiosks will  be nearby if we need to fill up before we hit up the Ditch. It seriously is one of the best little places to hang out on property IMHO. I love it in there. I would LOVE to do the table-service guac!



I saw on your PTR that you still haven't been able to change it yet.   I have more bad news for you.  I don't think they do tableside guacamole any more.  When we had drinks and chips there, they didn't have it and I don't see it on the menu.  I think the place is just too small.


----------



## DnA2010

Pinkocto said:


> I can see your first response, it's on this page.



It is there! Good! I got confused by Fran's quote but should have gone back and actually looked


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> Ours is an Eastern Caribbean cruise.



Ours too.



franandaj said:


> You get to go on lots of trips!


Yes I have been fortunate this past year. There's a long story behind the scenes that drives me...maybe I can share it one day when we cross 3D paths.

In the meantime, best of luck on getting that old place cleaned out and off your hands.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I saw on your PTR that you still haven't been able to change it yet. I have more bad news for you. I don't think they do tableside guacamole any more. When we had drinks and chips there, they didn't have it and I don't see it on the menu. I think the place is just too small.



Well, crapadoodledoodoo. They have plenty of other nice things though, so I'm not too worried.

*Trio Combo*
Tortilla chips served with salsa, queso, and guacamole.  Looks just like the Mexican Flag!

Sounds pretty decent... enough for everyone to have a nibble or 4.

AND,

I did change VN for Pat, Marv and me and the kids for 4:00. We all still wanna grab a pizza before we hit the booze. I still need to have Brook try to change my Skippers to 12:00 so those meals aren't too close together now.


----------



## franandaj

So I will be back to catch up on replies, but I'm giving the 24 hour notice that as soon as I get the replies done, the next update is on its way!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> So I will be back to catch up on replies, but I'm giving the 24 hour notice that as soon as I get the replies done, the next update is on its way!


Yeah! Your readers await ...


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Alberto wanted to get a shot of him kissing the dinosaur, and Jim kept trying, but he just wasn’t tall enough!


  Get that man a ladder!  We've got to make this picture happen! 



franandaj said:


> We got to the bus stop at AK at 1:58. So much for our 2PM FOTLK FP.


Yikes.  This type of thing never happens to @pkondz .  Sorry the bus screwed with your plans, but it looked like you rebounded and adjusted nicely.



franandaj said:


> He and his lady friend had dinner reservations at Artist Point where we dined the night before, so after our drinks, Fran and I headed back to the room. I heated up our leftovers for dinner for all of us. We had Prime Ribeye, Pork Ribs, some of that peppered thick cut bacon, onion rings, creamed spinach, crispy tubers, and three kinds of bread, whole grain, sesame loaf and cornbread. Not a bad spread for leftovers!


Cool!  Nice little meet up and that's definitely a nice leftover dinner. 



franandaj said:


> This is a new experimental area, where you can also take home a souvenir. We have one growing in our house.


Cool!  So what kind of plant was the souvenir?  I tried to look in the pictures and couldn't really tell anything from it.  Either way, Behind the Seeds looks like a fun tour.  Thanks for sharing!



franandaj said:


> Originally we had a 2:00 reservation for lunch at Chefs de France, but after our last day at Epcot and we hardly got through any kiosks, we decided it was better to cancel the reservation. Good thing too because we didn’t finish our tour until 2:30 and it was supposed to be over at 1:30 so we got a bonus hour on the tour!


That's great!  Bonus time on the tour and then you just get to eat around the world.  I could go for that!



franandaj said:


> After watching that, I think Jim had second and thirds. Alberto told me that I needed to make the whole box of spaghetti and he wasn't kidding!
> 
> Alberto got everything all cleaned up and dishwasher loaded and running and we watched Wishes from our balcony. I didn’t bother to take pictures and just enjoyed the show. After that we all turned in. It had been a long day. But not before a bath!


  I can be that way with spaghetti too sometimes. 

The bungalow looks amazing.  Thanks for taking so many pictures to share with us... even the one of the inside of the fridge.   

I really can't think of a better way to spend an evening than a nice dinner with friends in a beautiful bungalow with a view of Cinderella castle.  Just amazing. 



franandaj said:


> We boarded the next monorail and no sooner than we had left the station did we come to a complete stop. I'm not sure how long we sat there but it was after 11:05 before we started moving again. Remember, our reservation was for 10:40AM. Fran dashed off to the restaurant to see if they would still take us, while I stuck with Jim & Alberto who ooohhed and aaaahhhed at the Grand Floridian and took selfies with just about every flower arrangement and other pretty fixture that they came across.


Come on guys, there's no time for selfies.  There's food to eat!

I'm glad that they were able to take care of you even though you were late.  Gotta love the highly reliable monorail. 



franandaj said:


> With the meets out of the way we could get down to breakfast finally! This was technically the kids area, but what I want to know is why do the kids get dibs on the Mickey Waffles, Bacon and Tater Tots? These are some of my favorites!


I'm right there with ya.



franandaj said:


> I wasn't going to spring for another poncho, so we headed down Main Street, where we encountered the Rainy Day Parade..


You know... I can't say as I've ever seen the Rainy Day Parade before.  And I know I've been in the park on rainy days. 



franandaj said:


> She kept suggesting “other places” where I might find them, like “you might check the train station” or “maybe they are in the confectioners” and finally I just left because it was really annoying the way she was trying “get rid of me.”


I probably would have just told her that this is where we were supposed to meet.    Sorry she was being such a PITA. 



franandaj said:


> had a 5PM meeting set up with Michael, Flossbolna’s SO, at Trader Sam’s for drinks.


Awesome!  Glad you could work in another meet up, but a nice bonus that it was in Trader Sams!



franandaj said:


> We watched the Electrical water pageant first, but I already showed you pictures of that. Tonight I decided to try and take pictures of the fireworks.


Ok, I've been speeding through to try to catch up so I apologize if this has been covered already, but do they stream the music from Wishes to the Bungalows or have it on the TV or anything?  That view is just so perfect.  I don't think I'd want to see Wishes in the park if I was staying in one of those.  Heck, I don't know if I'd ever want to go to the park if I was staying in one.  I'd probably just sit out on the deck enjoying life and letting all the poor saps on the ferry be envious of me.


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Yikes. This type of thing never happens to @pkondz .



Of course not. Don't be silly.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Well, doesn't that just bite!



I wish Disney had a less ruthless process for registering for their events.



Steppesister said:


> And oddly, this is one I'm really looking forward to.



I'm becoming less adventurous in my aging status. It's been a long time since I last ate snails.



Steppesister said:


> But, but... it's mashed potatoes AND cheese. How can this be a bad thing?!



It's not that it's bad, but the savory waffle was one of my most favorite things three years ago. It was like a beef version of chicken and dumplings.



Steppesister said:


> Come to Mama...



While I enjoyed this last time, it was lacking something. It was not near as good as lobstER rolls I'd had in New England.



Steppesister said:


> And THIS! Oh yes, this!



 I am happy to steer clear of Africa. I had this before and it wasn't to my liking. The butter chicken sounds interesting without the micro cilantro. 



dgbg100106 said:


> OK that grocery business sucks, why the surcharge? That is crazy.



It's Disney. 



dgbg100106 said:


> All you F&W plans sound busy, but I can tell it is a calm plan compared to years past.
> All of that darn food is making me hungry at 6:28AM, not good!



I really had to restrain myself with ADRs, there are so many places I want to try, but sit down meals really affect your ability to hit the kiosks.



dgbg100106 said:


> One of these days I will get back



You guys need to, it's been a long time.



dgbg100106 said:


> when you were listing the Germany booth food, it made me think that I had not heard about you and Fran going to the German Festival in awhile? Do you still go?



They don't have it anymore. I don't want to get into it online, but that's kind of a sore spot still.



dhorner233 said:


> Daphne and I are planning to be there Feb 25 - March 4. But haven't booked anything yet.



I just booked Sat and Sun nights at the Boardwalk.  Now ADRs will be coming up. I'm considering trying a restaurant at the Swan or Dolphin. I need to start looking at that.  We should get together at least for a drink or coffee.



pkondz said:


> When I'm there... I can't see it because I'm _underneath _it.



  yes, because you hit the parks like a mad man.



pkondz said:


> Ah. Makes sense.
> I think you're supposed to put them on _before_ you get the blister.
> I think it's "put on when you feel a hot spot" kind of thing.



That makes sense. Jim waited until he was practically crippled before speaking up.



pkondz said:


> I noticed the Strawberry soup right away!



Of course you did.



pkondz said:


> I have.... two.
> And I may cancel one.



See above, "hit parks like mad man."



pkondz said:


> Ugh. That really bites.



It does.



pkondz said:


> Oh, crap. I plan on being there Saturday night.
> Oh, well...



As long as you don't mind long lines and drunk locals you'll be fine.



pkondz said:


> Did you try it at the Keg? Sooooo good.



 we never made it to the keg.



pkondz said:


> And I copied your entire must dos/might dos list and then the entire menu into my To Do list!



Good for you!



mvf-m11c said:


> Sounds like you have a well organized trip like you do every time. It would have been nice if I pushed my trip back to cross between yours but I am glad to get to go again this year.



Yes, at least you get to go 



mvf-m11c said:


> I am always interested in grocery delivery to the resort and I understand why you do it.



They will deliver to any resort and shop at any store you like, in case you are considering getting something.



mvf-m11c said:


> You have a good selection on the kiosks you want to do at the Epcot Food & Wine Festival. Mine and your selections are close except for the desserts which I barely do. But I will have to get a Dole Whip at Epcot this time.



I'm picky about the desserts, but they have some good oes on there.



mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you are able to get your FP+ you want for your trip which should be coming up shortly.



One more week!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> yes, because you hit the parks like a mad man.



"Okay... I've got twenty minutes to do all of Magic Kingdom.... Go!"



franandaj said:


> See above, "hit parks like mad man."



Actually it's a combination of not wanting to be tied down/having done some "must dos" last couple trips/not feeling like tying myself down to particular times.

That's not to say that if I had free dining, I wouldn't have booked more.



franandaj said:


> As long as you don't mind long lines and drunk locals you'll be fine.



Not at all! I don't mind it one little bit.
Well, except for the long lines. I refuse to stand in long lines.
And drunk people in public. Can't stand them either.
But other than that!!!



franandaj said:


> we never made it to the keg.



Too bad.


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> That's sweet of you to make us a priority.  As much as I might want to get there at 11AM when WS opens, that will be 8AM our time and I have a hard enough time getting Fran up before noon at home.  I'm not sure we'll be there before noon even if we are on a mission!
> 
> I only plan my first plan of attack because I never know the curves that Fran will throw me.  But my guess is that we will go right on Wednesday and then we are back on Thursday so we will go left towards the UK and Canada that day.  From there on out, we will just try to fill in the blanks.
> 
> You'll be coming from AKL so you'll come in the front door right?  We can text and figure out where we are at and eventually meet up somewhere in the middle.



Understood that you won't be coming to the park early. We WILL be coming from AKL. It occurred to me after my last post that this is also our "change rooms" day. (We are in a value room at Jambo until Wednesday, then switching to a standard at Kidani on this day.) So we will definitely head back to the room, but probably not until late afternoon, and then probably take a taxi/uber back to Yacht Club for the evening of Illuminations. So we will probably be at the park until 3 or 4 PM - somewhat dependent on when our room is ready, so hopefully that is late enough that you will be getting into the park before then. Definitely you can text us as you are heading into the park. I am not sure if we will be at rope drop but I expect we will be fairly early into the park, but I think will be in future world for a while before heading into World Showcase for lunch / snacking.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> You know, we could always meet up on Thursday and hit some of the kiosks together so you could eat things your hubby doesn't like! I can't guarantee that Fran will be up to anything.



That might work out.  We're planning on hitting EMH that morning as well as trying to get all of rides out the way early.  That way I don't have to worry about drinking and riding.    We'll finalize more as it gets closer. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, if I'm paying a surcharge I want real world pricing. I've ordered from Minimus before, but I had trouble coming up with the $20 minimum.



Oh really? We've never had trouble but we tend to buy for multiple trips at once (vacays, camping, trips to see family, etc.)


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Wow that's a heck of a storm!



I'm glad that I wasn't the only one who thought that way.



DnA2010 said:


> Selfies with every flower arrangement - too funny!



I know!  I was like, "C'mon you guys!"



DnA2010 said:


> Excellent food pictures of the buffet as always- those pecan sticky buns - it's 10:30pm and I feel like I could kill for one right now!



I have a nectarine coffee cake in the oven right now and it smells so good!



DnA2010 said:


> We did the dash to PP in DL at our Oct trip- having ridden the MK one in May, I would say I prefer the DL one also.



I think I'm just going to have to go out and brave the crowds to see it at DL.



DnA2010 said:


> Stitch!! My DD actually was trying to get me to put Stitch down!! She is going to love that she was right!!



I was wondering why no one guessed him, he is such a cute little alien!



DnA2010 said:


> Nice fireworks shots- great shot of the star! the castle looks very pretty!



Thanks.



DnA2010 said:


> Some day I will try O'Hana :sigh:



You must!  It's a wonderful place to eat!



DnA2010 said:


> 1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> Eat bacon and eggs, yogurt, v8 at bungalow
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> DS/DTD
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> WPE- pizza and maybe the bacon meatloaf?
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> Yes- 7DMT, Splash, jungle cruise
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> Be Our Guest
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?
> 10:05pm



Recorded.



juniorbugman said:


> I apparently was reading correctly when I picked my dinner choice.
> 
> I need to change this answer - I think you have dinner at Be Our Guest



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.



Like it, huh?



Leshaface said:


> The Water Pageant on the pull out!?



I love how the pullouts have a variety of different pictures on them.



Leshaface said:


> UGH, the bathroom is GORGEOUS! Hope you got time to check out that tub!



Of course I did!



Leshaface said:


> Aw such a sweet helper.



He was so helpful.  I think he's got OCD as far as keeping things clean, but either way it was really helpful.



Leshaface said:


> Seriously, I hate you.



  



Leshaface said:


> Was it really this close or was this zoomed in?



That was zoomed in, it was definitely farther away.



Leshaface said:


> Good call indeed!



Yeah, the rain was pretty heavy.



Leshaface said:


> We always give my mom a hard time for this, every time it seems she gets something on her shirt and/or pants!



I'm glad no one gives anyone a hard time for that, both Fran and I always have spills on our shirts.



Leshaface said:


> Love how goofy you're being!



I saw people doing the same thing after the Mad Hatter had come by our table.  I thought they made hilarious pictures and vowed to do it next time if I remembered.



Leshaface said:


> Even though the Rainy Day Parade is not what people are waiting for, at least Disney does something for those that actually wait around an hour or so for the parade.



I'm not sure people were standing out in the rain waiting for it, but we just stumbled upon it.



Leshaface said:


> I love this one!



I guess I was on a roll that day!



Leshaface said:


> For a second I was like, they make caged in chairs for kids?! SIGN ME UP!  Then I looked closer and got disappointed.



That's too funny.  I didn't even notice the kid looked like he was penned in by the server's tray holder.  



Leshaface said:


> Amazing shots!
> 
> I can't get over how gorgeous that bungalow is. In your opinion, worth the points? I mean, it's A LOT of points!



Thanks.  I'm not sure that I would want to use that many points, unless I was in an abundance of points situation again.  It could be a perfect girls trip pad!



Leshaface said:


> Eggs and Toast
> 
> DS
> 
> .....
> 
> No. BTMRR and Space
> 
> Cali Grill?
> 
> 8:20pm



Recorded.



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, I think every other picture was about food, and then you start talking about food. I haven't eaten all day, this job is killing me.
> 
> That nitro chocolate truffle is to die for delicious! Can't wait to have one again!!!



You should know that pretty much all my posts are going to have food in them!



Pinkocto said:


> I'm so glad we were able to get together, that was so nice
> 
> That was a really rainy day, wow.



It was great to meet up with you and your Mom and I'm glad you missed most of the rain.



Pinkocto said:


> I can just imagine the stress of already being late and the boys stopping for tons of pictures



Actually it wasn't that bad because I knew if they were going to give us a pager once Fran checked in, so we had some time.  I just couldn't believe that they stopped at almost every arrangement too!



Pinkocto said:


> Breakfast, as always, looks scrumptious. I'm going to have to get there one day.



They have plenty that you would love there!



Pinkocto said:


> For October, I just found out my one friend won't be able to come down, I still have the 23rd-28th off. Hopefully we can do something?



The 23rd, we're going to AK in the morning and having dinner at the Boathouse that night.
The 24th we have 1900 Park Fare and the rest of the day is free.  We'd planned to visit the kiosks.
The 25th, the morning is open, and we have V&A's with Jill for her birthday.
The 26th is our Mediterranean lunch and then I planned for us to stroll the kiosks that night.
The 27th we fly home in the afternoon, but we have our room for the whole day.

Were you planning on coming out for the day or staying overnight somewhere?  I looked at DVC studios and there is a night here or there during the 23rd-27th.



Pinkocto said:


> I love the picture of you driving to Stitch, you look like a kid in a candy shop



Actually, I had to drive out from a covered awning through large drops that were falling from the awning.  That's why I have the funny look on my face because all of a sudden I was getting all wet.



rentayenta said:


> Keep me posted on what you ladies plan and hopefully I can tag along.



Well, we plan to get De Soto cleaned all out, then we plan to make plans!  



rentayenta said:


> can't believe, or maybe I can believe, that I got so far behind. Your F&W plans, although somewhat tentative, sound fabulous.
> 
> Holy rain. Started off So Cal but definitely ended up Florida-like.
> 
> That Poly looks amazing!
> 
> Love Fran's smile with her Dole Whip.



The rain was like a torrential downpour in the morning, then So Cal then back to downpour.  It was crazy.

The Poly was nice, even the studio wasn't half bad.  I just wish they had one bedrooms.



DnA2010 said:


> Ok what the heck!! I wrote a reply last night?! Where is it!!





DnA2010 said:


> All good





DnA2010 said:


> Update is actually just above!



If I didn't notice that you edited your posts, I would have thought I was going crazy.  Today I looked and was like, didn't she post asking what happened to her post and then post it?  But when I read your second posting, I was like, "hey?  Deja vu! Where have I read this before?


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm sure I'll just drive over, with the boys I can't stay away overnight. I'll be there several days that week. I need to catch friends Peggy and George as well. Christine, the friend that isn't coming now, was going to be staying with me, so this makes things much more flexible for me. 

Are you going to catch the Jungle Book show at AK? I saw it a couple weekends ago and absolutely loved it.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> What do we have for breakfast the next morning?
> 
> Captain Cooks
> 
> 2. Fran and I take a Disney bus. Where do we go?
> 
> Disney Springs
> 
> 3. Where do we eat lunch? Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.
> 
> The Boathouse. Burgers and onion rings
> 
> 4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)
> 
> Yes, 7DMT, Splash, BTMRR
> 
> 5. Where do we have dinner?
> 
> villa
> 
> 6. What time do I get back to the room?
> 
> 8:00



Recorded.



DnA2010 said:


> It is there! Good! I got confused by Fran's quote but should have gone back and actually looked



You crack me up!  We are both "Alison/Alyson" and yet you still refer to me as Fran!    That's OK, after almost 20 years, I'm used to answering to her name as well.



Malia78 said:


> Ours too.
> 
> Yes I have been fortunate this past year. There's a long story behind the scenes that drives me...maybe I can share it one day when we cross 3D paths.
> 
> In the meantime, best of luck on getting that old place cleaned out and off your hands.



Cool, possibly my TR can help you out.  Maybe.  I will look forward to hearing your story, hopefully one of those many trips will include another visit to DL.  I would have like to meet you the last time in October, but I don't remember how things got so crazy and I missed you.



Steppesister said:


> Well, crapadoodledoodoo. They have plenty of other nice things though, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> *Trio Combo*
> Tortilla chips served with salsa, queso, and guacamole.  Looks just like the Mexican Flag!
> 
> Sounds pretty decent... enough for everyone to have a nibble or 4.
> 
> AND,
> 
> I did change VN for Pat, Marv and me and the kids for 4:00. We all still wanna grab a pizza before we hit the booze. I still need to have Brook try to change my Skippers to 12:00 so those meals aren't too close together now.



Well that sounds like plan!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yeah! Your readers await ...



Well, I just have to get through the replies!



afwdwfan said:


> Get that man a ladder! We've got to make this picture happen!



Mark @Captain_Oblivious was right, the angle of the camera would have done it!



afwdwfan said:


> Yikes. This type of thing never happens to @pkondz . Sorry the bus screwed with your plans, but it looked like you rebounded and adjusted nicely.



Yeah, I know he has all the luck.  But what else are you going to do besides make the best of it?  



afwdwfan said:


> Cool! Nice little meet up and that's definitely a nice leftover dinner.



Thanks!  We were totally lucky to have so many awesome leftovers!



afwdwfan said:


> Cool! So what kind of plant was the souvenir? I tried to look in the pictures and couldn't really tell anything from it. Either way, Behind the Seeds looks like a fun tour. Thanks for sharing!



Funny you ask.  I've been wanting to show a picture of it.  I wish I had taken one when it was just a tiny little graft of the plant.  Now it has several leaves and some roots.  I'm not sure when we're supposed to take it out of the jar and plant it. If you can't read the tag, it's vanilla. And it wasn't actually a "souvenir" of the tour.  Anyone can take home one of these souvenirs for like $9.95 or $19.95.







afwdwfan said:


> That's great! Bonus time on the tour and then you just get to eat around the world. I could go for that!



I wasn't upset about it.  I'm just glad that we canceled the lunch reservation.



afwdwfan said:


> I can be that way with spaghetti too sometimes.



I miss the time when I was a competitive swimmer and had the appetite where I could carb load and not gain weight or get full.



afwdwfan said:


> The bungalow looks amazing. Thanks for taking so many pictures to share with us... even the one of the inside of the fridge.
> 
> I really can't think of a better way to spend an evening than a nice dinner with friends in a beautiful bungalow with a view of Cinderella castle. Just amazing.



I was just so enamoured with it and have never had a fridge that cool in a "hotel" accomodation.  That was my same thought.  If we were going to pay all that for the Bungalow, we should enjoy it and not run around the parks.  Spaghetti is an easy dinner, but still satisfying and good, so it just made sense.  Then to be able to just relax on the patio was awesome!



afwdwfan said:


> Come on guys, there's no time for selfies. There's food to eat!
> 
> I'm glad that they were able to take care of you even though you were late. Gotta love the highly reliable monorail.



Yeah, I did think of you once or twice while we sat there, FOREVER!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm right there with ya.



The big kids want the good food too!  I guess we just have to bend down farther to get it.



afwdwfan said:


> You know... I can't say as I've ever seen the Rainy Day Parade before. And I know I've been in the park on rainy days.



@Paula Sedley-Burke is the only one I'd heard of it from before, but I think you have to be on Main Street at noon to see it.



afwdwfan said:


> I probably would have just told her that this is where we were supposed to meet.  Sorry she was being such a PITA.



Perfect.  If something like that happens again, I'll remember that.



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome! Glad you could work in another meet up, but a nice bonus that it was in Trader Sams!



It was, and it was nice to see Michael.  It appears that we may be doing it again next month on my side of the country.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I've been speeding through to try to catch up so I apologize if this has been covered already, but do they stream the music from Wishes to the Bungalows or have it on the TV or anything? That view is just so perfect. I don't think I'd want to see Wishes in the park if I was staying in one of those.



They actually had built in speakers on the patio, I never mentioned that.  There was a volume switch on the wall so that you could turn it up when you were out there.  It had some kind of "kill switch" that turned the volume back off for the next day in case you forgot to turn it off the night before.



afwdwfan said:


> Heck, I don't know if I'd ever want to go to the park if I was staying in one. I'd probably just sit out on the deck enjoying life and letting all the poor saps on the ferry be envious of me.



I know!  I sort of enjoyed sitting at the kitchen table looking out the window just relaxing and catching up online, which you'll see in the next update annoys Fran.



pkondz said:


> Of course not. Don't be silly.



Yeah, why would you ever have to wait for a bus?


----------



## DnA2010

Bloody hell I did it again


----------



## pkondz

DnA2010 said:


> Bloody hell I did it again



oops she did it again...


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> "Okay... I've got twenty minutes to do all of Magic Kingdom.... Go!"



  At Disneyland that wouldn't even get us down Main Street.  After we get through security:

Fran: Do you mind if we stop in the Disneyana shop?
Me: Of course not.  (silently rolling eyes)

I go through the shop and look at everything in the cabinets and on the walls.

Me: I'll be waiting outside the store.   (Playing around on phone for unspecified amount of time)

Fran emerges carrying nothing

Me: You didn't buy anything? (astonished)
Fran: Oh I did, they're holding it for me so that we can pick it up on the way out.
Me: Are we going to need a dolly?
Fran: Probably not, well maybe, we'll make it work.



Then I go on rides while she reads a book on her tablet.



pkondz said:


> Actually it's a combination of not wanting to be tied down/having done some "must dos" last couple trips/not feeling like tying myself down to particular times.



I can sort of understand that.  I'm a structure kind of person, and like to know how things are going to work out, so I enjoy having ADRs.  You'll see in the coming updates, that that whole process goes out the window.  (That was kind of a Hint for some of the upcoming questions)



pkondz said:


> That's not to say that if I had free dining, I wouldn't have booked more.



Well, of course!



pkondz said:


> Not at all! I don't mind it one little bit.
> Well, except for the long lines. I refuse to stand in long lines.
> And drunk people in public. Can't stand them either.
> But other than that!!!



All righty then, you're all set!



pkondz said:


> Too bad.



I know.  Now we'll have to plan a trip back to Canada.  Fran gets better, but not "go to the Keg for dinner" better.



********** said:


> Understood that you won't be coming to the park early. We WILL be coming from AKL. It occurred to me after my last post that this is also our "change rooms" day. (We are in a value room at Jambo until Wednesday, then switching to a standard at Kidani on this day.) So we will definitely head back to the room, but probably not until late afternoon,



When you and I speak we need to use actual hours and not vague words like "early".  As I read your post I realize that for you early probably means "rope drop".  For me early to Epcot means "just before the kiosks open".  



********** said:


> So we will probably be at the park until 3 or 4 PM - somewhat dependent on when our room is ready, so hopefully that is late enough that you will be getting into the park before then.



I'm guessing we will arrive at just before 11AM and go until around 3-4PM if we make it that long.  3PM would probably be a perfect quitting time.  Then we could go back to the room, rest until 5PM and head out for my next DISmeet which will be at 6PM in Norway.



********** said:


> Definitely you can text us as you are heading into the park. I am not sure if we will be at rope drop but I expect we will be fairly early into the park, but I think will be in future world for a while before heading into World Showcase for lunch / snacking.



Now I see you aren't sure about rope drop. Still I'm sure you'll be in Future World before World Showcase opens.  When we move we are lucky if we are ready to move out of the room by 11AM check out time, so I admire you!



********** said:


> then probably take a taxi/uber back to Yacht Club for the evening of Illuminations.



That sounds fun.  If I hadn't already made plans, I would have taken you up on the cruise.



IowaTater said:


> That might work out. We're planning on hitting EMH that morning as well as trying to get all of rides out the way early. That way I don't have to worry about drinking and riding.  We'll finalize more as it gets closer.



I really need to start thinking about my FP+ selections.  If I can get my butt out of bed that morning, I might go try and ride Test Track a couple times.  I want to ride the new Frozen ride, but might have to wait towards the end of my stay to get that.  If you make it for EMH, you'll have three hours before WS opens to ride stuff.



IowaTater said:


> Oh really? We've never had trouble but we tend to buy for multiple trips at once (vacays, camping, trips to see family, etc.)



We did it just for WDW because if we drive anywhere Fran is more than happy to buy full size anything.  She doesn't mind taking too much everywhere we go, because she has her own personal valet to transport it all for her.  



Pinkocto said:


> I'm sure I'll just drive over, with the boys I can't stay away overnight. I'll be there several days that week. I need to catch friends Peggy and George as well. Christine, the friend that isn't coming now, was going to be staying with me, so this makes things much more flexible for me.



I understand, we don't like to leave the kitties.  That's a lot of driving though, 3 hours a day!   



Pinkocto said:


> Are you going to catch the Jungle Book show at AK? I saw it a couple weekends ago and absolutely loved it.



I had no idea about this.  I guess I have more research to do.  All I've looked at are the F&W Festival offerings.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Bloody hell I did it again



You Canadians crack me up!  We are binge watching a Canadian show on Netflix, it's a Police Dramedy set at the turn of the last Century, and the Head Constable is always saying, "Bloody Hell!"   But I didn't know that folks still said it!  



pkondz said:


> oops she did it again...


----------



## franandaj

Day 9

Today was another planned leisurely day in the morning and this time no one voted me out of it.  I made the rest of the bacon and fixed us up some French Toast.  





After breakfast Fran went back to the bedroom to lay down, Jim and I started working with our pictures.  We kept sharing our pictures every day.  He cleaned off his memory cards at the end of every day, but he would copy them to a memory stick for me and then once I copied them to my computer, I would copy my pictures for him. That way each of us had copies of each other’s pictures. Alberto kept falling asleep on the couch sitting upright. 





Fran started to have cabin fever and was very frustrated that we weren't doing anything. So I wrapped up the picture exchange and we headed out to Disney Springs. 





Two buses to Disney Springs pulled up as we were on approach and we were able to catch one of them before it took off!  Maybe our luck was finally starting to turn around.

Once at DS she wanted to visit the Galactic Empire shop. It was May 5th.  She had given up on going early to DHS on “May the 4th be with you” day. Partly due to the rain, but also sanity had kicked in and she realized that running around like a crazy person was, well crazy!

When we got to the store they still had shirts from May the 4th and Revenge of the 5th. We got the T-shirts. They also had the cutest BB8 dress, but they didn't have it in my size. I hope by the time you're reading this we have ordered it online and already received it.  Well what do you know?  I have two of them now!  

We also took a look in the Harley Store (we always do), however, we’ve bought stuff here before, and I am starting to get more selective with the T-shirts that I buy.  It is only cold enough for T-shirts in So Cal for 3-4 months out of the year.  I could literally go several years without having to wash my T-shirts, as I have that many.  Tank tops are another story as those are something I wear 8-9 months out of the year, alas Harley Davidson does not make clothing for women with robust figures.

I took these pictures for @Steppesister Liesa.  I’m sure you already know this now, but you’ll have to plan a return trip for this location.













They had taken down some of the construction fences and we got our first glimpse at what I suppose is the Springs part of Disney Springs.









We stopped for lunch at Cooke's of Dublin. We ordered a kids meal of fish and chips. It was a small piece of fish to start with but I guess we couldn’t wait.





And some Onion rings, which have got to be one of the best deals on property, for $5 you get a ton of them! 





We called Jim and told him we'd meet them at MK. Then we took a spin through WoD without purchasing anything! 

All that shopping made us thirsty so we stopped for Margaritas.





We knew from our stay back in December that there was a bus stop not too far away, as that had been the stop for our room. It really was a convenient location for Disney Springs! We ended up having to chug our margaritas as the bus came soon after we arrived at the bus stop. 





Jim and Alberto beat us to the MK. They had already been to first aid, where Jim was putting more band aids on his blisters. When I got there, they were nowhere to be found. I called Jim and Alberto answered. When I asked where they were, he told me they were listening to a Mariachi band. Turns out it was the Main Street Philharmonic marching band. He is so funny with his take on English, he made us laugh every day on at least one or more occasions.

When the band finished we were well into our FP time, so we headed to PotC.

This is so far my best attempt at capturing the water projection near the start of the ride.

















































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

None of us had seen the Country Bears in years as its been gone from California for 15 years. We knew that the only wait would be for the next show.  That was our next stop.  I wanted a picture of these pictures on the wall, but this girl just wouldn’t sit down or move.  The. Whole. Time.





Finally we were let into the theatre.













And then the show started. For those of you who haven’t seen it in a while, it was quite nostalgic, not that I recommend seeing it often or every trip, it was kind of fun to see it again.





















































It was very nostalgic. I mean after all this was one of Walt’s attractions.

Then as we were off to our next FP we ran into a Flash Mob or as Fran called it, a "Flash Mouse".





















After our little encounter we headed over to Fantasyland to use our FP+ for the Seven Dwarves.





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Again Jim and I were the only ones who wanted to ride the 7DMT, and we had enough FP that we could have gone a second time, but "end of vacation tiredness" must have been kicking in because I didn't feel like riding again, and Jim told me that his vertigo was acting up so he didn't want to go either.

























































Fran went to Gaston's and picked up a pair of cinnamon rolls.  Instead of riding a second time we walked down to Gaston's as Jim hadn't seen that part of Fantasyland. We got a PP pic and then checked in for dinner.









We were seated in the ballroom. 





I snapped this shot of the dessert cart as we walked by.





Dana wasn't allowed to come out and say "Hi", but she asked me to text her our server's name and she would make sure we got something special for our dessert.





























Ambience Shot.





They brought us some bread and butter.









We ordered the onion soup and leek and potato soup. Fran ate the leek and potato soup.





The onion was so good and filled with cheesy goodness!





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The Beast is in the room where you place your order for lunch doing photo ops, but he has to take breaks every so often, here was going back to his post.









Fran and I split the lamb. My lamb was delicious and it came with a layered potato that was just wonderful!





Jim got the pork, he let me taste it. Very good and tender. I would have ordered it but it came with cauliflower puree and it don't like that. 





Alberto got the ratatouille. 





Alberto and I got the lemon cupcakes and Jim and Fran got chocolate eclairs. We all split "the grey stuff". Isn't the presentation beautiful?  This is what Dana did for me!

























Before we went to meet the Beast, I checked out the West Wing.

















Then we met the Beast.













*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Fran went back to the room while the rest of us used our FP to see the MSEP.  I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back.   Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there.  I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.





















































































































When we got back to the resort, they went "their way" which they argued was faster, while I went "my way". The fireworks were just beginning, so I hightailed it back and caught the last half of the show on the balcony with a glass of wine. I got back to the room at 10:05. Afterwards I started writing up this TR. I added the pictures and completed all the introductions, so it would be all ready to go when I got home. After my last bath I turned in for the night. 


Contest!!!!!!!


1. What do we have for breakfast the next morning?

French Toast & Bacon, points were given for those who said bacon, but they were divided based on the number of things you diluted the breakfast with.  Those casting a wider net suggesting we had four items (including bacon) got 2.5 points for their “bacon” whereas those who said “bacon and eggs” got 5 points for their bacon.

2. Fran and I take a Disney bus.  Where do we go?

Disney Springs

3. Where do we eat lunch?  Bonus points if you can tell us what we had.

Cooke’s of Dublin (2.5 points for Raglan Road since it’s kind of the same kitchen)

4. We have three FP+’s at MK Do I use all of mine? (10 points for the right answer) what are they? (7 points for each correct FP guess)

Yes, Pirates, 7DMT, Viewing for MSEP

5. Where do we have dinner?

Be Our Guest

6. What time do I get back to the room?

10:05



Responses


rndmr, Eggs and Bacon in the room, Disney Springs, Casey's, corn dog nuggets, yes, Big Thunder, Splash, Space, Be Our Guest, midnight, 35 points

pkondz, Bacon and eggs, Springs, WPE. Sammies, No, you don't use them all. BTMRR, Space, Splash, BOG, 11pm, 27.5 points

IowaTater, Leftovers, Disney Springs, Raglan Road and you had shepherd's pie & bangers and booze, no; Big Thunder, Pirates, Jungle Cruise, Citricos, 9 pm, 19.5 points

Malia78, some leftovers from dinner, Disney Springs, Wolfgang Puck Express, pizza, No, BTTMR, Pirates, Talking Mickey, Be Our Guest, 10:25pm, 32 points

dolphingirl47, Bacon and eggs at the bungalow, Disney Springs, Morimoto Asian - Pork Dumplings ,Shrimp Tempura Sushi, Morimoto Spare Ribs, No, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain, Jungle Cruise, Narcoossee's, 11:00 PM

dhorner233, You make something in the bungalow, Disney Springs, Wolfgang Puck's. Oysters?, No, you do not use all of them. Big Thunder Mt., Splash Mt., Pirates., Boma, 9:00, 

Captain_Oblivious, Tonga Toast?, Disney Springs seems to be the popular response, so I'll go with that., I'll go out on a limb and say you tried out the sliders at Jock Lindsey's Hangar bar. And the drink that comes in the monkey head thing., Sure, why not? Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Pirates., Be Our Guest, 10:30 p.m., 42 points

juniorbugman, I think you made eggs, bacon, bagels for breakfast, Disney Springs, Rainforest cafe - some seafood dish, Yes. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Splash Mountain, Be Our Guest, 10:20, 47.83

Steppesister, Bacon and eggs, toast and/or cereal. In the bungalow. , Disney Springs; I don't think you'd been there yet and have some more shopping to do, WGPE. Some sort of pizza/flatbread or pasta (Italian anyway), No. 7DMT, PP, and PoTC, Plaza, 10:15, 27 points

DnA2010, Eat bacon and eggs, yogurt, v8 at bungalow, DS/DTD, WPE- pizza and maybe the bacon meatloaf? , Yes- 7DMT, Splash, jungle cruise, Be Our Guest , 10:05pm, 52 points

Leshaface, Eggs and Toast, DS, ....., No. BTMRR and Space, Cali Grill?, 8:20pm, 12.5 points

Pinkocto, Captain Cooks, Disney Springs, The Boathouse. Burgers and onion rings, Yes, 7DMT, Splash, BTMRR, villa, 8:00, 


Bonus Points

Captain_Oblivious for Tonga Toast, while we didn’t actually have this, it is French Toast on Steroids, so it’s got that going for it.  4 points


Results

DnA2010 – 52 points
juniorbugman - 47.83
Captain_Oblivious – 42 points
rndmr – 35 points
Malia78 – 32 points
Pinkocto – 32 points
pkondz – 27.5 points
Steppesister – 27 points
dolophingirl47 – 24.5 points
IowaTater – 19.5 points
dhorner233 – 19.5 points



Overall Results


DnA2010 – 222 points
rndmr – 205.5 points
Pinkocto – 203.5 points
juniorbugman – 200.33 points
Captain_Oblivious – 186.5 points
Malia78 – 182.5 points
dolphingirl47 – 179 points
pkondz – 172 points
Leshaface – 147.5 points
Steppesister – 142 points
dizneeat – 136 points
dhorner233 – 127 points
IowaTater – 125 points
EJ4Disney – 92 points



Next Round of Questions


1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today.  What time is our new room ready?

2. What park do we visit?

3. We do two rides, what are they?  10 points each

4. Where do we have lunch?

5. What’s for “dinner”?

6. When do we go to bed?


----------



## juniorbugman

Hi - I don't know if you have my total for the day wrong or the results section wrong but the 2 values are different.  Judy


franandaj said:


> juniorbugman, I think you made eggs, bacon, bagels for breakfast, Disney Springs, Rainforest cafe - some seafood dish, Yes. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Splash Mountain, Be Our Guest, 10:20, *47.83*





franandaj said:


> Results
> 
> DnA2010 – 52 points
> Captain_Oblivious – 42 points
> *juniorbugman - 37.83*
> rndmr – 35 points
> Malia78 – 32 points
> Pinkocto – 32 points
> pkondz – 27.5 points
> Steppesister – 27 points
> dolophingirl47 – 24.5 points
> IowaTater – 19.5 points
> dhorner233 – 19.5 points


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> Hi - I don't know if you have my total for the day wrong or the results section wrong but the 2 values are different.  Judy



Good catch!  When you changed your answer from O'hana to Be Our Guest you got 10 more points. I fixed it everywhere but there.  I made the changes to the post, so you're good!


----------



## rentayenta

Great update!


How cute is Alberto all cuddled up/slumped overrun the couch?! Adorable!

What a sweet treat from your friend Dana. LOVE!

Dinner looks divine.

Real butter on the breakfast table. A girl after my own my heart.

MSEP.  My favorite Disney parade ever.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> I really need to start thinking about my FP+ selections. If I can get my butt out of bed that morning, I might go try and ride Test Track a couple times. I want to ride the new Frozen ride, but might have to wait towards the end of my stay to get that. If you make it for EMH, you'll have three hours before WS opens to ride stuff.


I think we may skip Frozen this time.  I'm just not all that impressed with it.  3 hours should give us enough time to hit the major rides then. 


franandaj said:


> We did it just for WDW because if we drive anywhere Fran is more than happy to buy full size anything. She doesn't mind taking too much everywhere we go, because she has her own personal valet to transport it all for her.


Haha!  I'm the total opposite.  Take as little as possible is my motto!


franandaj said:


> Alberto and I got the lemon cupcakes and Jim and Fran got chocolate eclairs. We all split "the grey stuff". Isn't the presentation beautiful? This is what Dana did for me!


That presentation is gorgeous! I'm sure the desserts were yummy too. 


franandaj said:


> Next Round of Questions
> 
> 
> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed?



1. 11:30 am
2. EPCOT
3. Living with the Land, Figment
4. Via Napoli
5. Beaches & Cream
6. 8 pm


----------



## DnA2010

QUOTE="franandaj, post: 56280499, member: 258028"]You Canadians crack me up!  We are binge watching a Canadian show on Netflix, it's a Police Dramedy set at the turn of the last Century, and the Head Constable is always saying, "Bloody Hell!"   But I didn't know that folks still said it!  



[/QUOTE]


I think it's more of an English thing- I lived in England for a year and still have a group of friends on fb that I chat with regularly so do have some of the slang still 

The picture of Alberto cuddled on the couch is too cute! 

 MSEP - such early memories of watching it as a wide eyed kid- I'm glad some of the original floats are still represented

Can't believe I got the return time bang on!


----------



## rndmr2

franandaj said:


>



This looks like it will be really pretty!



franandaj said:


>



I always got a kick out of this guy with the hairy leg! Love Disney for their Attention to Detail.



franandaj said:


>



Fun pic! I loved that ride, not comfortable for bigger people but a fun ride!



franandaj said:


>



Great picture! 



franandaj said:


>



What a sweet thing your friend did for your dessert! Everything looks yummy too! I really liked our dinner at BOG. I want to try that pork next time we go. I had the shrimp and scallops in a puff pastry, it was really good, they don't serve it in the pastry anymore, though.  The strawberry cupcake is really good there too.



franandaj said:


>



Beautiful shot!! All your MSEP pics turned put good, Mine never do.  I am not regretting not making more of an effort to  see it on our last 2 trips there now that it is leaving.



franandaj said:


> Next Round of Questions
> 
> 
> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> ------------------2pm
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> ---------------Epcot
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> ------------------Test Track, Mexico boat ride
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> ----------------------France
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> ---------------------F&G kiosks
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed?
> ---------------------midnight


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> When you and I speak we need to use actual hours and not vague words like "early". As I read your post I realize that for you early probably means "rope drop". For me early to Epcot means "just before the kiosks open".
> 
> I'm guessing we will arrive at just before 11AM and go until around 3-4PM if we make it that long. 3PM would probably be a perfect quitting time. Then we could go back to the room, rest until 5PM and head out for my next DISmeet which will be at 6PM in Norway.
> 
> Now I see you aren't sure about rope drop. Still I'm sure you'll be in Future World before World Showcase opens. When we move we are lucky if we are ready to move out of the room by 11AM check out time, so I admire you!



I'll be more specific. I think we'll arrive at the park sometime between 9 and 10 am, maybe not quite rope drop, but it will depend on how much we have left to do in future world. I am thinking we will head over to world showcase around 12-1 pm, which would be somewhat dependent on when you text us. We would stick around until probably 3 or 4 pm, again depending on our room being ready.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great update!
> 
> 
> How cute is Alberto all cuddled up/slumped overrun the couch?! Adorable!



We wore the boys out!  



rentayenta said:


> What a sweet treat from your friend Dana. LOVE!
> 
> Dinner looks divine.



It was a very nice meal, but I think I'm over Be Our Guest for a while.



rentayenta said:


> Real butter on the breakfast table. A girl after my own my heart.



What else do you put on French Toast?  Certainly not some kind of butter substitute!



rentayenta said:


> MSEP.  My favorite Disney parade ever.



It's coming home again!  



IowaTater said:


> I think we may skip Frozen this time. I'm just not all that impressed with it. 3 hours should give us enough time to hit the major rides then.



Have you been on the ride before?



IowaTater said:


> Haha! I'm the total opposite. Take as little as possible is my motto!



That would be my motto too, but I've learned to pick my own battles.  Even if I tried to take less, she would find a way to buy more!



IowaTater said:


> That presentation is gorgeous! I'm sure the desserts were yummy too.



I know wasn't it beautiful!



IowaTater said:


> 1. 11:30 am
> 2. EPCOT
> 3. Living with the Land, Figment
> 4. Via Napoli
> 5. Beaches & Cream
> 6. 8 pm



Recorded.



DnA2010 said:


> I think it's more of an English thing- I lived in England for a year and still have a group of friends on fb that I chat with regularly so do have some of the slang still



Interesting little cultural tidbit there.



DnA2010 said:


> MSEP - such early memories of watching it as a wide eyed kid- I'm glad some of the original floats are still represented
> 
> Can't believe I got the return time bang on!



I never really saw it until the last few years.  I couldn't get over the "so called" music, but now that I'm into photography again, it's fun to photograph.  I too was impressed with your guess on the time!


----------



## juniorbugman

franandaj said:


> you Canadians crack me up! We are binge watching a Canadian show on Netflix, it's a Police Dramedy set at the turn of the last Century, and the Head Constable is always saying, "Bloody Hell!" But I didn't know that folks still said it!


I love watching Murdoch Mysteries  - it is one of my favourite shows.  The Head Constable is actually from England so I am sure he is used to saying that.  I read that the actors have to practice and practice to ensure that they keep in character.   I love how they sneak in true facts.


----------



## Pinkocto

I see Fran and my drink of choice makes an appearance on your breakfast table as well 

Great day!  It's always nice to take it easy and not rush around.

CBJ cracks me up every time.

Cool pictures with the Beast. I have yet to get a dinner reservation there.

I'm with Jenny, love the MSEP.



1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?

3:45

2. What park do we visit?

HS

3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each

GMR, TSMM

4. Where do we have lunch?

Brown Derby

5. What’s for “dinner”?

The cinnamon rolls from Gastons

6. When do we go to bed

11pm


----------



## juniorbugman

1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
2:25pm
2. What park do we visit?
DHS
3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
Toy Story Mania, Star Tours
4. Where do we have lunch?
Beaches and Cream
5. What’s for “dinner”?
Leftovers from lunch
6. When do we go to bed?
11:25


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> Have you been on the ride before?



No, but I've watched the ride through on YouTube.  It looks kind of neat but not enough to me to either fight for FP or stand in line for 3 hours.  I'd rather be eating my way around the world.  You know, priorities.


----------



## franandaj

rndmr2 said:


> This looks like it will be really pretty!



From what I could see, it was nice.  I hope to see more of it on the upcoming trip.



rndmr2 said:


> I always got a kick out of this guy with the hairy leg! Love Disney for their Attention to Detail.



I never even noticed his leg was hairy!    But I do love the attention the attention to detail.  The kitty cats are one of my favorite parts.



rndmr2 said:


> Fun pic! I loved that ride, not comfortable for bigger people but a fun ride!



I can barely fit comfortably, which is why I haven't pushed it with Fran.  Instead I just use her FP to go on the ride.



rndmr2 said:


> Great picture!



Thanks!



rndmr2 said:


> What a sweet thing your friend did for your dessert! Everything looks yummy too! I really liked our dinner at BOG. I want to try that pork next time we go. I had the shrimp and scallops in a puff pastry, it was really good, they don't serve it in the pastry anymore, though. The strawberry cupcake is really good there too.



I had the shrimp and scallops in puff pastry on our previous trip there, it was very good.



rndmr2 said:


> Beautiful shot!! All your MSEP pics turned put good, Mine never do. I am not regretting not making more of an effort to see it on our last 2 trips there now that it is leaving.



Thanks!  I've been working on my dark photography skills.



********** said:


> I'll be more specific. I think we'll arrive at the park sometime between 9 and 10 am, maybe not quite rope drop, but it will depend on how much we have left to do in future world. I am thinking we will head over to world showcase around 12-1 pm, which would be somewhat dependent on when you text us. We would stick around until probably 3 or 4 pm, again depending on our room being ready.



It will also depend on how lucky I am at getting a Frozen FP+.  I have a feeling that it will be difficult this early in my trip, so I may concentrate them all either in the morning or possibly in the afternoon and then let Fran go back to the room.  I'll be able to speculate later on this in about a week.



juniorbugman said:


> I love watching Murdoch Mysteries  - it is one of my favourite shows.  The Head Constable is actually from England so I am sure he is used to saying that.  I read that the actors have to practice and practice to ensure that they keep in character.   I love how they sneak in true facts.



I really like this show.  It's so cute and funny while being topical and thought provoking.  We have been watching about 5 episodes a day or so. I still have about 60 episodes to catch up on before I'm actually caught up.  It was so funny on an episode that we saw recently, there was this exchange that made me laugh.

Constable Crabtree: (As he is accessing a constable phone on the street).  "Could you imagine if someday telephones were small and portable enough that people could carry them around with them.

Constable Higgins: That would be impossible!  The cords would trip the horses!



Pinkocto said:


> I see Fran and my drink of choice makes an appearance on your breakfast table as well



That drink makes it everywhere!



Pinkocto said:


> Great day! It's always nice to take it easy and not rush around.



I was actually enjoying just sitting around the Bungalow.  How often do you get to update a TR in such a picturesque setting?



Pinkocto said:


> CBJ cracks me up every time.



It was certainly nostalgic.



Pinkocto said:


> Cool pictures with the Beast. I have yet to get a dinner reservation there.



It was a nice place to dine, but I'm good with it for now.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm with Jenny, love the MSEP.



It's warming up for me.



Pinkocto said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 3:45
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> 
> HS
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> 
> GMR, TSMM
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> 
> Brown Derby
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> 
> Pretzels
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed
> 
> 11pm



Recorded.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sounds like another great day. I am glad that the buses started your day on the right foot. I am sure we have seen you in the cool BB8 dress? 

We are the same re not needing so many t shirts in the UK but I just wish I had your will power. I say to Jo stop me buying so many! I allocated myself a number and that's that. When I reach it Jo says oh look at this cute Star Wars t shirt. No! Go away I say I am too weak..

I recognise that owners locker! Because the dvc studio has no table on one side of the bed this drives Jo mad. Nowhere for her to put a drink at night. So she uses that top of the owners locker box on an item in the cupboard I think a suitcase holder ... Lol. She mutters and curses every time about the dues we pay and she is making her own table..

Yeah dinner at BOG one of my favs! How nice of your friend. I love BOG any meal. 

Great FP+ sounds like real fun. Thanks for sharing. Btw what is a dolly? You ask Fran in an ealier post do you need a dolly for a purchase? Is this a cart of some kind?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> @Paula Sedley-Burke is the only one I'd heard of it from before, but I think you have to be on Main Street at noon to see it.



I have never seen this at Magic Kingdom, but I was lucky enough to encounter this at Disneyland during my birthday trip in 2014, where it replaced the afternoon parade.



franandaj said:


> You Canadians crack me up! We are binge watching a Canadian show on Netflix, it's a Police Dramedy set at the turn of the last Century, and the Head Constable is always saying, "Bloody Hell!" But I didn't know that folks still said it!



We definitely do in the UK. This is about as "colourful" as my language gets.



franandaj said:


> When we got to the store they still had shirts from May the 4th and Revenge of the 5th. We got the T-shirts.



I am glad that you managed to get some t-shirts.



franandaj said:


> They had taken down some of the construction fences and we got our first glimpse at what I suppose is the Springs part of Disney Springs.



That looks really nice. I can't wait to check this out in November.



franandaj said:


> Then as we were off to our next FP we ran into a Flash Mob or as Fran called it, a "Flash Mouse".



That looks really neat. Nice to see some less common characters, too.



franandaj said:


> Jim got the pork, he let me taste it. Very good and tender. I would have ordered it but it came with cauliflower puree and it don't like that.



The pork is my go to dish when I do lunch there and it is delicious. I only ever have had it with mash potatoes though. I hope they have not changed it to cauliflower puree on the lunch menu.



franandaj said:


> Alberto and I got the lemon cupcakes and Jim and Fran got chocolate eclairs. We all split "the grey stuff". Isn't the presentation beautiful? This is what Dana did for me!



That looks amazing.



franandaj said:


>



I would have loved this.



franandaj said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?



12:05 PM



franandaj said:


> 2. What park do we visit?



Hollywood Studios



franandaj said:


> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each



Rock''n'Rollercoaster and Toy Story Mania



franandaj said:


> 4. Where do we have lunch?



50s Prime Time Cafe



franandaj said:


> 5. What’s for “dinner”?



Leftovers and cinnabon buns



franandaj said:


> 6. When do we go to bed?



9:30 PM


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Alberto kept falling asleep on the couch sitting upright.


Wow... if he can sleep like that, he must be able to sleep anywhere!



franandaj said:


> I wanted a picture of these pictures on the wall, but this girl just wouldn’t sit down or move. The. Whole. Time.


Ok, so I'll take advantage of this opportunity to make fun of them. 

Seriously... you go out and get custom made "Thing" shirts and wear them to the MK.

I mean, I just don't get it.  You go through the effort to have custom shirts made and wear them to the wrong damn park.

If you were at Universal, bought Thing 1, etc shirts and wear them later in the week when you're at Disney World, I get that.  But this just looks like somebody went through a lot of effort and just half assed the most important detail.  



franandaj said:


> And then the show started. For those of you who haven’t seen it in a while, it was quite nostalgic, not that I recommend seeing it often or every trip, it was kind of fun to see it again.






franandaj said:


> Alberto and I got the lemon cupcakes and Jim and Fran got chocolate eclairs. We all split "the grey stuff". Isn't the presentation beautiful? This is what Dana did for me!


Cool!  What a nice dessert spread! 



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back. Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there. I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.


I hope you enjoy it in Disneyland.  But I don't quite understand why they'd move it there when you have Paint the Night?  Is it supposed to be going back to DCA?  I haven't really paid too much attention to all the details.

I liked MSEP, but I'm kind of glad to see it go, honestly.  I always liked Spectro better, so I've been waiting for whatever was going to replace MSEP since it came back.  DW loves it though so we've always made a point to see it.  I enjoy it, but I'm not terribly sad to see it go.  Again. 



franandaj said:


> When we got back to the resort, they went "their way" which they argued was faster, while I went "my way". The fireworks were just beginning, so I hightailed it back and caught the last half of the show on the balcony with a glass of wine. I got back to the room at 10:05.


So what time did they get back?


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


>



Poor Alberto!



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



Oooh very nice   Love not seeing all those ugly walls up.



franandaj said:


> Then we took a spin through WoD without purchasing anything!







franandaj said:


> When I asked where they were, he told me they were listening to a Mariachi band. Turns out it was the Main Street Philharmonic marching band.



TOO FUNNY!



franandaj said:


> And then the show started. For those of you who haven’t seen it in a while, it was quite nostalgic, not that I recommend seeing it often or every trip, it was kind of fun to see it again.



Yes!  Really enjoyed seeing it at DLR as a young'un.  I actually think they should bring it back to give us more shows to sit down for out of the sun and heat.  



franandaj said:


> Then as we were off to our next FP we ran into a Flash Mob or as Fran called it, a "Flash Mouse".





Also, how cool with all those not-seen-often characters!



franandaj said:


>



So nice of Dana to do that!



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back. Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there. I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.



I'm very indifferent about this.  I totally enjoy MSEP, but then when I saw PtN, I was really looking forward to making time during our trips to see this.  Now that it's leaving, i'm kind of mad at MSEP 



franandaj said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?



10:30am



franandaj said:


> 2. What park do we visit?



DHS



franandaj said:


> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each



ToT, TSMM



franandaj said:


> 4. Where do we have lunch?



Sci-Fi



franandaj said:


> 5. What’s for “dinner”?



Quotes? Hmm, leftovers from lunch.



franandaj said:


> 6. When do we go to bed?



10:45pm


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> I can barely fit comfortably, which is why I haven't pushed it with Fran. Instead I just use her FP to go on the ride



This makes me nervous because I'm definitely bigger than you.  Maybe DH and I can ride in separate rows....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice update. It will be very interesting to see Disney Springs in a couple of months. Cookes of Dublin looks like a very nice place to eat. I will put that down as one of the places to eat. 

A nice day at the MK where you got to ride PotC and 7DMT. 

Dinner at BOG looks good and that is nice of Dana for what she did for you. 

It will be nice to see the MSEP back at the DLR and I'll get a chance to see it one more time at the MK until it is back at the DLR.


----------



## Steppesister

I'l have to do this in installments; time to make pizza...



franandaj said:


>



Mountain Dew for breakfast? Seriously?!



franandaj said:


> She had given up on going early to DHS on “May the 4th be with you” day.



Probably a VERY good plan! 



franandaj said:


> I took these pictures for @Steppesister Liesa. I’m sure you already know this now, but you’ll have to plan a return trip for this location.



Oh, you KNOW it, Sister! I was heart-broken when it was announced they wouldn't be opening this Fall, but hey, always good to have something to look forward to! 



franandaj said:


> All that shopping made us thirsty so we stopped for Margaritas.



Wait, you have to have shopping done to get thirsty for margs? I hope you take a spin around the World before we meet up at The Ditch! 



franandaj said:


> they were listening to a Mariachi band. Turns out it was the Main Street Philharmonic marching band





Now THAT'S funny!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Alberto kept falling asleep on the couch sitting upright.



 WDW is never a restful vacation!



franandaj said:


> Fran started to have cabin fever and was very frustrated that we weren't doing anything.



Wait, doesn't she usually want to head back to the room?



franandaj said:


> Two buses to Disney Springs pulled up as we were on approach and we were able to catch one of them before it took off! Maybe our luck was finally starting to turn around.



@pkondz must have put in a call for you.



franandaj said:


> They had taken down some of the construction fences and we got our first glimpse at what I suppose is the Springs part of Disney Springs.



Looks classier to me than it used to.



franandaj said:


> I wanted a picture of these pictures on the wall, but this girl just wouldn’t sit down or move. The. Whole. Time.







franandaj said:


> Again Jim and I were the only ones who wanted to ride the 7DMT, and we had enough FP that we could have gone a second time, but "end of vacation tiredness" must have been kicking in because I didn't feel like riding again, and Jim told me that his vertigo was acting up so he didn't want to go either.



Oh man, you guys must really have been feeling it.



franandaj said:


> Dana wasn't allowed to come out and say "Hi", but she asked me to text her our server's name and she would make sure we got something special for our dessert.



Always nice to have connections!



franandaj said:


> Jim got the pork, he let me taste it. Very good and tender. I would have ordered it but it came with cauliflower puree and it don't like that.



That doesn't sound like an improvement over regular ol' mashed taters.



franandaj said:


> Fran went back to the room while the rest of us used our FP to see the MSEP. I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back. Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there. I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.



Never would have guessed that FP--the concept of using a FP on a parade is so foreign to me!



franandaj said:


> Captain_Oblivious for Tonga Toast, while we didn’t actually have this, it is French Toast on Steroids, so it’s got that going for it. 4 points



 Thanks for your extreme generosity!



franandaj said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?



1:26:48 p.m.



franandaj said:


> 2. What park do we visit?



Hollywood Studios.



franandaj said:


> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each



Star Tours, Toy Story Midway Mania



franandaj said:


> 4. Where do we have lunch?



50's Prime Time Cafe



franandaj said:


> 5. What’s for “dinner”?



The cinnamon rolls you got the day before.  And maybe a kitchen sink at Beaches & Cream.



franandaj said:


> 6. When do we go to bed?



11:12:34 p.m.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> it was quite nostalgic



Definitely nostalgic. Fond memories of childhood trips seeing it. 



franandaj said:


> Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there. I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.



Aaaaaand therefore, I'll be seeing you! 



franandaj said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 2:15
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> 
> DHS
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> 
> GMR, TSMM
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> 
> Beaches and Cream
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> 
> Cinnamon rolls
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed?



9:00


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Day 9
> 
> Today was another planned leisurely day in the morning and this time no one voted me out of it.  I made the rest of the bacon and fixed us up some French Toast.


 mmmm french toast





franandaj said:


> After breakfast Fran went back to the bedroom to lay down, Jim and I started working with our pictures.  We kept sharing our pictures every day.  He cleaned off his memory cards at the end of every day, but he would copy them to a memory stick for me and then once I copied them to my computer, I would copy my pictures for him. That way each of us had copies of each other’s pictures. Alberto kept falling asleep on the couch sitting upright.


 I love the idea of the picture swap, that made things so easy.  Poor ALberto, I would have been hurting after sleeping like that.



franandaj said:


> Two buses to Disney Springs pulled up as we were on approach and we were able to catch one of them before it took off!  Maybe our luck was finally starting to turn around.


  Oh, hopefully this is a good sign for the buses to come!





franandaj said:


> They had taken down some of the construction fences and we got our first glimpse at what I suppose is the Springs part of Disney Springs.


 oh very pretty.



franandaj said:


> All that shopping made us thirsty so we stopped for Margaritas.


 sounds like as good of an excuse as any!  

Your POTC dark pictures are really looking good.



franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> None of us had seen the Country Bears in years as its been gone from California for 15 years. We knew that the only wait would be for the next show.  That was our next stop.  I wanted a picture of these pictures on the wall, but this girl just wouldn’t sit down or move.  The. Whole. Time.



These pictures brought back memories from my childhood, and I had to go look it up.  I knew it was not a Disney memory but something else..  When I was a kid, we used to go to a place called ShowBiz Pizza, it was kind of like Chuck E. Cheese pizza, anyway, they had these animatronic singing bears.  These pictures were like a flash back for me... http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/1079ishot.com/files/2014/01/charindex.jpg




franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*[/COLOR]
> 
> Again Jim and I were the only ones who wanted to ride the 7DMT, and we had enough FP that we could have gone a second time, but "end of vacation tiredness" must have been kicking in because I didn't feel like riding again, and Jim told me that his vertigo was acting up so he didn't want to go either.


 Once is enough for me also.  But that one time is worth it, in my opinion anyway!



franandaj said:


> Fran went to Gaston's and picked up a pair of cinnamon rolls.  Instead of riding a second time we walked down to Gaston's as Jim hadn't seen that part of Fantasyland. We got a PP pic and then checked in for dinner.


  that is a really good picture



franandaj said:


> We were seated in the ballroom.





franandaj said:


> I snapped this shot of the dessert cart as we walked by.


 Yummy looking desserts.

All of the food looked really good actually.



franandaj said:


> This is what Dana did for me!


  Oh very pretty, was beauty and beast done in chocolate also?  That was really beautiful.




franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*





franandaj said:


> Fran went back to the room while the rest of us used our FP to see the MSEP.  I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back.   Yes, it's coming to DL, but it's nice to see it there.  I'm sure we'll be seeing it at DL.


  I am very behind in my Disney news, I guess I did not know it was leaving WDW?



franandaj said:


> When we got back to the resort, they went "their way" which they argued was faster, while I went "my way". The fireworks were just beginning, so I hightailed it back and caught the last half of the show on the balcony with a glass of wine. I got back to the room at 10:05. Afterwards I started writing up this TR. I added the pictures and completed all the introductions, so it would be all ready to go when I got home. After my last bath I turned in for the night.


  So which way was faster?


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 2:25pm
> 2. What park do we visit?
> DHS
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> Toy Story Mania, Star Tours
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> Beaches and Cream
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> Leftovers from lunch
> 6. When do we go to bed?
> 11:25



Recorded.



IowaTater said:


> No, but I've watched the ride through on YouTube.  It looks kind of neat but not enough to me to either fight for FP or stand in line for 3 hours.  I'd rather be eating my way around the world.  You know, priorities.



I've stayed away from that sort of thing. I want to be surprised when it happens.  Yes I want to snack around the world, but it will be a while before I have another real WDW trip planned. This may be my only chance to ride this attraction in the next couple years.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds like another great day. I am glad that the buses started your day on the right foot. I am sure we have seen you in the cool BB8 dress?



I'm not sure that I posted a picture of myself in that dress. I'll wear it out to DL when I go next week. There's bound to be pictures.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We are the same re not needing so many t shirts in the UK but I just wish I had your will power. I say to Jo stop me buying so many! I allocated myself a number and that's that. When I reach it Jo says oh look at this cute Star Wars t shirt. No! Go away I say I am too weak..



I suppose that the reason you don't need T-shirts in the UK is the opposite of why I don't need them. You probably need more sweaters and other warm clothes other than T-shirts.  I need more warm weather clothes and T-shirts are too hot to wear in Spring, Summer and Fall.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I recognise that owners locker! Because the dvc studio has no table on one side of the bed this drives Jo mad. Nowhere for her to put a drink at night. So she uses that top of the owners locker box on an item in the cupboard I think a suitcase holder ... Lol. She mutters and curses every time about the dues we pay and she is making her own table..



This is why we have sworn off studios.  We both need a nightstand, plus I love my Jacuzzi Tub.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yeah dinner at BOG one of my favs! How nice of your friend. I love BOG any meal.



It was very nice, but I'm good with BoG for a while.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for sharing. Btw what is a dolly? You ask Fran in an ealier post do you need a dolly for a purchase? Is this a cart of some kind?



The dolly is what our packages are being rolled out on.  This belonged to the store, but we have our own collapsible dolly that we have been known to bring along strapped to Fran's scooter.















dolphingirl47 said:


> I have never seen this at Magic Kingdom, but I was lucky enough to encounter this at Disneyland during my birthday trip in 2014, where it replaced the afternoon parade.



I had no idea that Disneyland has a Rainy Day Parade!



dolphingirl47 said:


> We definitely do in the UK. This is about as "colourful" as my language gets.



I've heard much more "colorful" out of Fran!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to get some t-shirts.



Especially since they only sell them on 1-2 days out of the year.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks really nice. I can't wait to check this out in November.



I probably won't get that far on my TR before you leave.  Our visit to Disney Springs is right in the middle of our trip.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks really neat. Nice to see some less common characters, too.



It was especially older ones.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The pork is my go to dish when I do lunch there and it is delicious. I only ever have had it with mash potatoes though. I hope they have not changed it to cauliflower puree on the lunch menu.



I have a feeling that they are going for the stupid "healthy" approach that so many American restaurants are taking nowadays. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks amazing.



It was very beautiful.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have loved this.



It was quite tasty!  We all split it.



dolphingirl47 said:


> 12:05 PM
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> Rock''n'Rollercoaster and Toy Story Mania
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe
> 
> Leftovers and cinnabon buns
> 
> 9:30 PM



Recorded.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... if he can sleep like that, he must be able to sleep anywhere!



Either that or he was just so worn out from everything we did all week, he couldn't stay awake any longer.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, so I'll take advantage of this opportunity to make fun of them.
> 
> Seriously... you go out and get custom made "Thing" shirts and wear them to the MK.
> 
> I mean, I just don't get it. You go through the effort to have custom shirts made and wear them to the wrong damn park.
> 
> If you were at Universal, bought Thing 1, etc shirts and wear them later in the week when you're at Disney World, I get that. But this just looks like somebody went through a lot of effort and just half assed the most important detail.



Andy, Have I taken the opportunity to say how glad I am that you are back on the boards and responding to Trip Reports?  I know life has been difficult and you still have a long ways to go, but it's so refreshing to have you giving your commentary again!  



afwdwfan said:


> Cool! What a nice dessert spread!



And it was beautiful too!



afwdwfan said:


> I hope you enjoy it in Disneyland. But I don't quite understand why they'd move it there when you have Paint the Night? Is it supposed to be going back to DCA? I haven't really paid too much attention to all the details.



I don't quite get it either, but I'd rather they keep PTN instead of MSEP, but I have a feeling that PTN might be too expensive to maintain.  I don't know which park it's supposed to go to, but I imagine that I would be DL as DCA has WoC and Pixar Play Parade.



afwdwfan said:


> I liked MSEP, but I'm kind of glad to see it go, honestly. I always liked Spectro better, so I've been waiting for whatever was going to replace MSEP since it came back. DW loves it though so we've always made a point to see it. I enjoy it, but I'm not terribly sad to see it go. Again.



Spectro was a huge flop at DL.  I remember going to the premiere performance and not finding it at all interesting.



afwdwfan said:


> So what time did they get back?



They were back about half an hour after I made it.  I think they stopped and watched the fireworks from the beach.  They did allude to stopping to "enjoy the night".


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> At Disneyland that wouldn't even get us down Main Street. After we get through security:
> 
> Fran: Do you mind if we stop in the Disneyana shop?
> Me: Of course not. (silently rolling eyes)
> 
> I go through the shop and look at everything in the cabinets and on the walls.
> 
> Me: I'll be waiting outside the store. (Playing around on phone for unspecified amount of time)
> 
> Fran emerges carrying nothing
> 
> Me: You didn't buy anything? (astonished)
> Fran: Oh I did, they're holding it for me so that we can pick it up on the way out.
> Me: Are we going to need a dolly?
> Fran: Probably not, well maybe, we'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I go on rides while she reads a book on her tablet.



 Well, sounds like you guys have a system that works for you.



franandaj said:


> I can sort of understand that. I'm a structure kind of person, and like to know how things are going to work out, so I enjoy having ADRs. You'll see in the coming updates, that that whole process goes out the window. (That was kind of a Hint for some of the upcoming questions)



Too late now!



franandaj said:


> All righty then, you're all set!



 Yup!



franandaj said:


> You Canadians crack me up! We are binge watching a Canadian show on Netflix, it's a Police Dramedy set at the turn of the last Century, and the Head Constable is always saying, "Bloody Hell!" But I didn't know that folks still said it!



 A lot.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I made the rest of the bacon and fixed us up some French Toast.



mmmm.... who needs to go out??



franandaj said:


> He cleaned off his memory cards at the end of every day, but he would copy them to a memory stick for me and then once I copied them to my computer, I would copy my pictures for him. That way each of us had copies of each other’s pictures.



Not a bad system.



franandaj said:


> Alberto kept falling asleep on the couch sitting upright.



I don't know whether to  or go "awwww..."



franandaj said:


>



Fran! Fran! Wait for the rest of us!!! Frannnn!!!!!!



franandaj said:


> Two buses to Disney Springs pulled up as we were on approach and we were able to catch one of them before it took off! Maybe our luck was finally starting to turn around.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> It was May 5th. She had given up on going early to DHS on “May the 4th be with you” day. Partly due to the rain, but also sanity had kicked in and she realized that running around like a crazy person was, well crazy!



Good point. Never even thought of that.



franandaj said:


> We also took a look in the Harley Store (we always do)



Yessss....



franandaj said:


> we’ve bought stuff here before, and I am starting to get more selective with the T-shirts that I buy.



I'm the same.
I don't care where I am. I better like the shirt first before I'll buy it.



franandaj said:


> It is only cold enough for T-shirts in So Cal for 3-4 months out of the year.



I wear T-shirts 12 months out of the year.
Summer: T-shirt
Spring or Fall: T-shirt and jacket.
Winter: T-shirt and coat.



franandaj said:


> I could literally go several years without having to wash my T-shirts, as I have that many.



Whoa.



franandaj said:


> I took these pictures for @Steppesister Liesa. I’m sure you already know this now, but you’ll have to plan a return trip for this location.



sucks.



franandaj said:


> It was a small piece of fish to start with but I guess we couldn’t wait.



That cat stole it!





franandaj said:


> Then we took a spin through WoD without purchasing anything!



This is possible?



franandaj said:


> All that shopping made us thirsty so we stopped for Margaritas.



Good choice!



franandaj said:


> I called Jim and Alberto answered. When I asked where they were, he told me they were listening to a Mariachi band. Turns out it was the Main Street Philharmonic marching band. He is so funny with his take on English, he made us laugh every day on at least one or more occasions.







franandaj said:


> This is so far my best attempt at capturing the water projection near the start of the ride.



Tough one to get.



franandaj said:


> None of us had seen the Country Bears in years as its been gone from California for 15 years.



Oh really? Did I know that?



franandaj said:


> I wanted a picture of these pictures on the wall, but this girl just wouldn’t sit down or move. The. Whole. Time.



Hey! You! Stretch! Siddown!



franandaj said:


> For those of you who haven’t seen it in a while, it was quite nostalgic, not that I recommend seeing it often or every trip, it was kind of fun to see it again.



Which is why I'm sure I'll probably skip it this time around.



franandaj said:


> Then as we were off to our next FP we ran into a Flash Mob or as Fran called it, a "Flash Mouse".







franandaj said:


> Again Jim and I were the only ones who wanted to ride the 7DMT, and we had enough FP that we could have gone a second time, but "end of vacation tiredness" must have been kicking in because I didn't feel like riding again, and Jim told me that his vertigo was acting up so he didn't want to go either.



Still... you both rode it once.



franandaj said:


>



 Jim!



franandaj said:


>



Great captures!
Setting? High ISO + wide open with a fast lens I presume.



franandaj said:


>



Cute pic of you guys.



franandaj said:


> I snapped this shot of the dessert cart as we walked by.



yum.

That is all.



franandaj said:


> Dana wasn't allowed to come out and say "Hi", but she asked me to text her our server's name and she would make sure we got something special for our dessert.



Nice of her.



franandaj said:


> The onion was so good and filled with cheesy goodness!



 This is the only reason I'm thinking of dining there.
I _still_ haven't made up my mind.



franandaj said:


> This is what Dana did for me!



Awww... that was nice.



franandaj said:


> Before we went to meet the Beast, I checked out the West Wing.



Love it in there. Feels so.... private.



franandaj said:


> Fran went back to the room while the rest of us used our FP to see the MSEP. I'm so glad we saw this in the MK as it will be leaving before I get back.



And because of you, I'm putting it on my to-do list.
I don't think I've ever seen it from start to finish!



franandaj said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed?



1. 2pm
2. Epcot
3. SE, Fig newton
4. Sunshine seasons
5. Ice cream at Beaches & Cream
6. 10pm


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I had no idea that Disneyland has a Rainy Day Parade!



Yes, they do. On the last afternoon at Disneyland during my birthday trip in 2014, it was raining at parade time so we got treated to the Rainy Day Parade instead.





Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Poor Alberto!



Jim kept dozing off at his computer as well.



Leshaface said:


> Oooh very nice  Love not seeing all those ugly walls up.



I can't wait to see it in two months, hopefully it's even more done.



Leshaface said:


> TOO FUNNY!



Finally someone understands the irony! That is irony right?



Leshaface said:


> Yes! Really enjoyed seeing it at DLR as a young'un. I actually think they should bring it back to give us more shows to sit down for out of the sun and heat.



 This cracked me up! Are those kids prematurely aging you? 



Leshaface said:


> Also, how cool with all those not-seen-often characters!



I know! How often do you see Clarabelle Cow?



Leshaface said:


> So nice of Dana to do that!



It was very sweet and so beautiful!



Leshaface said:


> I'm very indifferent about this. I totally enjoy MSEP, but then when I saw PtN, I was really looking forward to making time during our trips to see this. Now that it's leaving, i'm kind of mad at MSEP



I really love PTN and I'm totally bummed that it won't be playing every night. I'm so glad that I'm seeing it Monday night. However, if MSEP has to go away, at least it's going somewhere that we can see it.  Maybe they are building another PTN for MK.



Leshaface said:


> 10:30am
> 
> DHS
> 
> ToT, TSMM
> 
> Sci-Fi
> 
> Quotes? Hmm, leftovers from lunch.
> 
> 10:45pm



Recorded.



IowaTater said:


> This makes me nervous because I'm definitely bigger than you.  Maybe DH and I can ride in separate rows....



That won't make a big difference.  The seats are "formed", meaning it's not a bench style seat. Each seat is like a butt cradle and there is a "wall" between the seats. It not huge, but enough to cause slight discomfort.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice update. It will be very interesting to see Disney Springs in a couple of months. Cookes of Dublin looks like a very nice place to eat. I will put that down as one of the places to eat.



I'll look forward to your report on this before I go.



mvf-m11c said:


> A nice day at the MK where you got to ride PotC and 7DMT.



Yes it was.



mvf-m11c said:


> Dinner at BOG looks good and that is nice of Dana for what she did for you.



It was a great dinner and so nice of her.



mvf-m11c said:


> It will be nice to see the MSEP back at the DLR and I'll get a chance to see it one more time at the MK until it is back at the DLR.



I thought it was leaving in September.  Maybe I'm wrong, and I'm confusing it with PTN.



Steppesister said:


> I'l have to do this in installments; time to make pizza...



Mmmm Pizza...



Steppesister said:


> Mountain Dew for breakfast? Seriously?!



Fran drinks Mtn Dew all the time!



Steppesister said:


> Probably a VERY good plan!



Especially with all that rain.



Steppesister said:


> Oh, you KNOW it, Sister! I was heart-broken when it was announced they wouldn't be opening this Fall, but hey, always good to have something to look forward to!



I'll have to check it out sometime. Now you have me curious.



Steppesister said:


> Wait, you have to have shopping done to get thirsty for margs? I hope you take a spin around the World before we meet up at The Ditch!



Well no, almost any excuse for a margarita is acceptable! 



Steppesister said:


> Now THAT'S funny!!



Yay! Someone else gets it!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> That won't make a big difference. The seats are "formed", meaning it's not a bench style seat. Each seat is like a butt cradle and there is a "wall" between the seats. It not huge, but enough to cause slight discomfort.



Okay, butt cradle made me giggle. I can handle a little bit of discomfort.  I've been this size for a long time so I'm used to it.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> I snapped this shot of the dessert cart as we walked by.


What exactly is the grey stuff? Is it a brownie with gray frosting? What did it taste like?


----------



## dhorner233

Looks like you all were having a great trip!! Your pictures came out so good on the dark rides! That skeleton at the ship's wheel in the storm is a hard picture to get!!!

I've eaten at the Be Our Guest restaurant. It was nice but not worth all the hoopla. I might try it for lunch next time. 

I also want to know what the gray stuff was. Gray is not a very appetizing color.

How fun to see the Country Bears and the Electric Light Parade!! I heard they changed/shortened the Country Bear show to cut out the references to fat and or drinking? Did you notice a difference?


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> WDW is never a restful vacation!



Well for Fran it often is!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait, doesn't she usually want to head back to the room?



After all those days in the room she finally caught up on sleep!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> @pkondz must have put in a call for you.



I'll have to thank him.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks classier to me than it used to.



And I'm sure by now it's even nicer.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh man, you guys must really have been feeling it.



I seem to have a lower Disney Threshold than folks who can't get there whenever they want, so by this time we'd been there seven days, I think I was starting to get Disney'd out.  I know. Blasphemy!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Always nice to have connections!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That doesn't sound like an improvement over regular ol' mashed taters.



No. Not at all.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never would have guessed that FP--the concept of using a FP on a parade is so foreign to me!



I was trying to think about a FP that Fran might use since she doesn't seem to like to go on rides.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks for your extreme generosity!



You're welcome!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 1:26:48 p.m.
> 
> Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Star Tours, Toy Story Midway Mania
> 
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> 
> The cinnamon rolls you got the day before. And maybe a kitchen sink at Beaches & Cream.
> 
> 11:12:34 p.m.



Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> Definitely nostalgic. Fond memories of childhood trips seeing it.



I think I only saw it once at DL back when I went in the 3rd grade.



Steppesister said:


> Aaaaaand therefore, I'll be seeing you!







Steppesister said:


> 1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today. What time is our new room ready?
> 
> 2:15
> 
> 2. What park do we visit?
> 
> DHS
> 
> 3. We do two rides, what are they? 10 points each
> 
> GMR, TSMM
> 
> 4. Where do we have lunch?
> 
> Beaches and Cream
> 
> 5. What’s for “dinner”?
> 
> Cinnamon rolls
> 
> 6. When do we go to bed?
> 
> 9:00



Recorded.



dgbg100106 said:


> mmmm french toast



And now I'm craving it.  And it will be next Sunday before I can actually make it for breakfast.



dgbg100106 said:


> I love the idea of the picture swap, that made things so easy. Poor ALberto, I would have been hurting after sleeping like that.



I don't know how he could sleep that way.



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh, hopefully this is a good sign for the buses to come!



I guess it was.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh very pretty.



Seems like an improvement over the last incarnation.



dgbg100106 said:


> sounds like as good of an excuse as any!
> 
> Your POTC dark pictures are really looking good.



Thanks!



dgbg100106 said:


> These pictures brought back memories from my childhood, and I had to go look it up. I knew it was not a Disney memory but something else.. When I was a kid, we used to go to a place called ShowBiz Pizza, it was kind of like Chuck E. Cheese pizza, anyway, they had these animatronic singing bears. These pictures were like a flash back for me...



Hmmmm....the link didn't work for me.



dgbg100106 said:


> Once is enough for me also. But that one time is worth it, in my opinion anyway!



The last few trips to the park, I've rode it twice in a row, but then again it was trip with me and Fran at our own pace.  I'm looking forward to doing that again.



dgbg100106 said:


> that is a really good picture



Thanks!



dgbg100106 said:


> Yummy looking desserts.
> 
> All of the food looked really good actually.



It was a very nice meal.  But then again there are other great places there too!



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh very pretty, was beauty and beast done in chocolate also? That was really beautiful.



You know I have no idea.  I didn't want to smear it to taste it, too pretty!



dgbg100106 said:


> I am very behind in my Disney news, I guess I did not know it was leaving WDW?



The information was just released 10 days ago.



dgbg100106 said:


> So which way was faster?



I got back first, but I have a feeling that they stopped along the way for some private time.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

cruisehopeful said:


> What exactly is the grey stuff? Is it a brownie with gray frosting? What did it taste like?





dhorner233 said:


> I also want to know what the gray stuff was. Gray is not a very appetizing color.



The grey stuff is basically a cookies and cream mousse. At breakfast and lunch, we pipe it onto chocolate cupcakes. At dinner, it's on a brownie.

Oh, and Belle and the Beast are done using a special kind of chocolate and a silk screen. It's a pain to do if you've never done it before, but it gets easier over time.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Well, sounds like you guys have a system that works for you.



Well at least one of us.  



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... who needs to go out??







pkondz said:


> Not a bad system.



Except I never got his pictures from this day, even a couple weeks ago when he gave me a drive with photos on it.  They were all the same ones that he's already given me.



pkondz said:


> I don't know whether to  or go "awwww..."



 



pkondz said:


> Fran! Fran! Wait for the rest of us!!! Frannnn!!!!!!



I know!  I feel like that often.



pkondz said:


> Good point. Never even thought of that.



It's a two day merchandise event at both parks, May the Fourth be with you and Revenge of the Fifth.  They have shirts, pins and all sorts of stuff.  Very limited edition and usually sells out fast.



pkondz said:


> I'm the same.
> I don't care where I am. I better like the shirt first before I'll buy it.



I have had to get picky cause my T-shirt section of the closet is pretty full.



pkondz said:


> I wear T-shirts 12 months out of the year.
> Summer: T-shirt
> Spring or Fall: T-shirt and jacket.
> Winter: T-shirt and coat.



It's just too hot here for me to wear much anything but a sleeveless top/dress from May through October.  The T-shirts usually start coming out mid November, and this past year it was so cold between December 15 and January 15 that I was wearing long sleeve shirts!  Normally the Tank top weather rolls back around starting in February, but it stayed nicely cool around here until April.  Temps were in the 60s & 70s and it was really nice!



pkondz said:


> That cat stole it!



I was wondering if anyone would notice Catzilla on her shirt!



pkondz said:


> This is possible?



Evidently so!



pkondz said:


> Good choice!



Margaritas are always a good choice!



pkondz said:


> Tough one to get.



Yeah, usually I cant even get the shutter to go it's so dark.



pkondz said:


> Oh really? Did I know that?



They did an extensive rehab of Critter Country to put in Winnie the Pooh and that's when they took out the Country Bears.



pkondz said:


> Hey! You! Stretch! Siddown!



Where were you on my trip?   I needed someone to yell that out!



pkondz said:


> Which is why I'm sure I'll probably skip it this time around.



Although if it's as hot as your trip with Kay, it's a nice 15 minutes in the AC.  That's how I look at it.



pkondz said:


> Still... you both rode it once.



That was good enough.



pkondz said:


> Great captures!
> Setting? High ISO + wide open with a fast lens I presume.



That's my "dark ride lens".  Prime 35mm with a 1.4 aperture.  Ever since you made a comment about high ISO and grainy pictures, I've stopped using the 12800 ISO, and I've tried to avoid 6400.  I just checked the picture and it was ISO 3200 1/40 sec 1.4 apeture.  Wow! This file info is pretty detailed!  It knows my camera type and everything.  The date is one day off.  I guess I better reset that in the camera.



pkondz said:


> Cute pic of you guys.



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> yum.
> 
> That is all.



The desserts were good.



pkondz said:


> Nice of her.



It was very sweet and so pretty!



pkondz said:


> This is the only reason I'm thinking of dining there.
> I _still_ haven't made up my mind.



Well hurry up!  You don't have much time now!



pkondz said:


> Awww... that was nice.







pkondz said:


> Love it in there. Feels so.... private.



I don't think I would like to eat in there.  So dark, I like to be able to see my food.



pkondz said:


> And because of you, I'm putting it on my to-do list.
> I don't think I've ever seen it from start to finish!



Back when it was at Disneyland I would think, "Cool the parade is starting, now the lines for all the rides will be short!"  A couple years ago Fran wanted to see it and we camped out and got a good spot.  I took pictures and started to appreciate how cool it was.  I took pictures of it again when the 11:00 parade came by.  I knew Jim and Alberto would enjoy it, and now I'm glad we did since it's leaving.



pkondz said:


> 1. 2pm
> 2. Epcot
> 3. SE, Fig newton
> 4. Sunshine seasons
> 5. Ice cream at Beaches & Cream
> 6. 10pm



Recorded.


----------



## dvc at last !

_

Hi,

Reporting for duty  -
 just found this TR - can hardly wait to read ALL 33 pages
 hope to do this this evening.

I love your reports !_


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Except I never got his pictures from this day, even a couple weeks ago when he gave me a drive with photos on it. They were all the same ones that he's already given me.



It's a plot!!!


For what exactly, I'm not sure. Still... It's a plot!!!!



franandaj said:


> I know! I feel like that often.







franandaj said:


> I have had to get picky cause my T-shirt section of the closet is pretty full.



Closet?
Ruby has a closet. I have a drawer.





okay, I'm kidding. I have two drawers and about half the hanging space... all filled with shirts that are hopelessly out of style/date/fit. "I wore this just 30 years ago, I still might wear it! Just gotta get the dust off."



franandaj said:


> It's just too hot here for me to wear much anything but a sleeveless top/dress from May through October.



I recall you saying that.



franandaj said:


> and this past year it was so cold between December 15 and January 15 that I was wearing long sleeve shirts!



What is a "long sleeve shirt"?


Kidding, of course.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, usually I cant even get the shutter to go it's so dark.



Huh.



franandaj said:


> They did an extensive rehab of Critter Country to put in Winnie the Pooh and that's when they took out the Country Bears.



Ah.



franandaj said:


> Where were you on my trip? I needed someone to yell that out!



I can be very obnoxious when asked.



franandaj said:


> Although if it's as hot as your trip with Kay, it's a nice 15 minutes in the AC. That's how I look at it.



True. So... it may happen.



franandaj said:


> I just checked the picture and it was ISO 3200 1/40 sec 1.4 apeture.



I read somewhere (some photo magazine probably) that grain from a too high ISO was much better than a blurry picture from too low an ISO.
I think that pic proves that.
I'll have to make sure I've got it set way high if/when I ride 7DMT.



franandaj said:


> Wow! This file info is pretty detailed! It knows my camera type and everything. The date is one day off. I guess I better reset that in the camera.



Probably the same as mine. I think I set the AM/PM wrong. I noticed my date changed around noon.



franandaj said:


> Well hurry up! You don't have much time now!



I know! But... Could I get away with an ADR for just soup do you think?



franandaj said:


> I don't think I would like to eat in there. So dark, I like to be able to see my food.



Actually, for me anyway, YMMV, my eyes adjusted pretty quickly and I didn't find it dark at all.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, they do. On the last afternoon at Disneyland during my birthday trip in 2014, it was raining at parade time so we got treated to the Rainy Day Parade instead.



Interesting I had no idea.  I guess because usually I try to avoid Disney on rainy days.



IowaTater said:


> Okay, butt cradle made me giggle. I can handle a little bit of discomfort.  I've been this size for a long time so I'm used to it.



You can tell me after you ride it if you agree with my assesment.  I'm hoping by the time I get there I'm a little smaller than I have been on our last few trips.



cruisehopeful said:


> What exactly is the grey stuff? Is it a brownie with gray frosting? What did it taste like?





dhorner233 said:


> I also want to know what the gray stuff was.



I see that Dana answered and she gave a better answer than I would have been able to.



dhorner233 said:


> Gray is not a very appetizing color.



Tell that to Lumiere, or better yet, Harold Ashman who wrote the lyric!



dhorner233 said:


> Looks like you all were having a great trip!! Your pictures came out so good on the dark rides! That skeleton at the ship's wheel in the storm is a hard picture to get!!!



Thanks!  I think that WDW's POTC is a tiny bit more light than DL's version.  I've had better luck with pictures in there than at DL.



dhorner233 said:


> I've eaten at the Be Our Guest restaurant. It was nice but not worth all the hoopla. I might try it for lunch next time.



It was nice for the ambience and I think Jim and Alberto enjoyed it (which was most of the reason we ate there).  I've had lunch and 2 dinners there now, so I'm going to concentrate more on restaurants that I enjoy for their food quality.



dhorner233 said:


> How fun to see the Country Bears and the Electric Light Parade!! I heard they changed/shortened the Country Bear show to cut out the references to fat and or drinking? Did you notice a difference?



I guess they did.  I don't remember any drinking or fat jokes.



DisneyFirefly said:


> The grey stuff is basically a cookies and cream mousse. At breakfast and lunch, we pipe it onto chocolate cupcakes. At dinner, it's on a brownie.
> 
> Oh, and Belle and the Beast are done using a special kind of chocolate and a silk screen. It's a pain to do if you've never done it before, but it gets easier over time.



Thanks for answering this.  I would have mislead everyone saying it was like a frosting, but mousse is more accurate.


----------



## franandaj

dvc at last ! said:


> _
> Hi,
> 
> Reporting for duty  -
> just found this TR - can hardly wait to read ALL 33 pages
> hope to do this this evening.
> 
> I love your reports !_



Good luck!  I hope you come up for air!



pkondz said:


> It's a plot!!!
> 
> 
> For what exactly, I'm not sure. Still... It's a plot!!!!



Is that like, "It's a Trap!"



pkondz said:


> Closet?
> Ruby has a closet. I have a drawer.



The lovely thing about this "new house" is that the Master Bedroom has three closets with sliding glass doors.  Although two of them are filled with drawers (I get one, Fran gets one), that leaves two half closets with double hanging bars, and one full closet where you can hang pants and dresses.  Then, we have the "walk-in" closet which has about two closet lengths for more pants and dresses and about eight half-closets sized shirt hanging racks.

Then there is the two coat closets, and extra wide closets in the other bedrooms (called the Grotto room and Office) and Olga's room has a three door closet.  And we're still running out of space!   



pkondz said:


> okay, I'm kidding. I have two drawers and about half the hanging space... all filled with shirts that are hopelessly out of style/date/fit. "I wore this just 30 years ago, I still might wear it! Just gotta get the dust off."



See that's why I avoid the styles/trends.  I can wear an almost 20 year old dress and no one knows any different!  



pkondz said:


> What is a "long sleeve shirt"?
> 
> Kidding, of course.



I actually had to buy some.  I had no fancy clothes with sleeves or any kind of warmth.  All my dresses were sleeveless!



pkondz said:


> I can be very obnoxious when asked.



I bet you can!



pkondz said:


> I read somewhere (some photo magazine probably) that grain from a too high ISO was much better than a blurry picture from too low an ISO.
> I think that pic proves that.
> I'll have to make sure I've got it set way high if/when I ride 7DMT.



I hope you ride it.



pkondz said:


> Probably the same as mine. I think I set the AM/PM wrong. I noticed my date changed around noon.



I think I'll futz with mine waiting in line today.



pkondz said:


> I know! But... Could I get away with an ADR for just soup do you think?



I don't see why not?  :confused  It might help if you order a cupcake or something for dessert, but I don't think there is a minimum charge per person.



pkondz said:


> Actually, for me anyway, YMMV, my eyes adjusted pretty quickly and I didn't find it dark at all.



I guess it would.  I've only popped in there to shoot a picture or two and left.


----------



## franandaj

*There are still a few more folks out there who need to get their answers in....*

*I can tell you that the next update will not happen in the next 24 hours, nor will it be in the next 36 or even 44 hours.....however, after that I make no promises to wait for the stragglers to get their answers in....  *


----------



## DisneyFirefly

franandaj said:


> I see that Dana answered and she gave a better answer than I would have been able to.
> 
> Thanks for answering this.  I would have mislead everyone saying it was like a frosting, but mousse is more accurate.



Not a problem! I get that question a lot when I tell people where I work


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Is that like, "It's a Trap!"







franandaj said:


> The lovely thing about this "new house" is that the Master Bedroom has three closets with sliding glass doors. Although two of them are filled with drawers (I get one, Fran gets one), that leaves two half closets with double hanging bars, and one full closet where you can hang pants and dresses. Then, we have the "walk-in" closet which has about two closet lengths for more pants and dresses and about eight half-closets sized shirt hanging racks.
> 
> Then there is the two coat closets, and extra wide closets in the other bedrooms (called the Grotto room and Office) and Olga's room has a three door closet. And we're still running out of space!



You realize, that after all that, I focused on "running out of space" 



franandaj said:


> See that's why I avoid the styles/trends. I can wear an almost 20 year old dress and no one knows any different!



If I wear a 20 year old T-shirt, people notice.
Probably the holes.



franandaj said:


> I actually had to buy some. I had no fancy clothes with sleeves or any kind of warmth. All my dresses were sleeveless!



I believe you.



franandaj said:


> I hope you ride it.



Me too! Especially since BTMRR is down for refurb. Grrrr!



franandaj said:


> I don't see why not? :confused It might help if you order a cupcake or something for dessert, but I don't think there is a minimum charge per person.



Just feels weird making an ADR for a bowl of soup!


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> *There are still a few more folks out there who need to get their answers in....*


I admit I am one of them.....

1. 2:45 pm
2. Hollywood Studios
3. TSMM, Star Tours
4. 50s Prime Time
5. "dinner" in quotes implies non-traditional dinner food sooooo Ice Cream for dinner
6. 9:45 pm



franandaj said:


> I will look forward to hearing your story, hopefully one of those many trips will include another visit to DL. I would have like to meet you the last time in October, but I don't remember how things got so crazy and I missed you.



I don't have any solid plans for DL at this point but I really, really want to plan a trip to be there on my 40th B-day in 2018.  My birthday is April 14th, two weeks after Easter that year (which I'd also love to catch some time in the parks), so I'd love to somehow make that trip work.


----------



## DnA2010

*There are still a few more folks out there who need to get their answers in....*

Guilty! 

1. 1:45 pm
2. Hollywood Studios
3. Star Tours, TSMM
4. 50s Prime Time
5. Buffet of food you have on hand - leftovers, snacks and such 
6. 10:15pm


----------



## franandaj

DisneyFirefly said:


> Not a problem! I get that question a lot when I tell people where I work



I bet!



pkondz said:


> You realize, that after all that, I focused on "running out of space"



 but we do have a ton of closet space!



pkondz said:


> If I wear a 20 year old T-shirt, people notice.
> Probably the holes.



Well I do get rid of things with holes, but some of my clothes don't get worn often enough to get holes.



pkondz said:


> I believe you.



Thank you



pkondz said:


> Me too! Especially since BTMRR is down for refurb. Grrrr!



Well I hope that it's getting a new track like DL so it will be smooth. Then I'll rode it again.  I bet it's getting the digital enhancement. 



pkondz said:


> Just feels weird making an ADR for a bowl of soup!



I've done it.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> You can tell me after you ride it if you agree with my assesment. I'm hoping by the time I get there I'm a little smaller than I have been on our last few trips.



Will do.  I managed to snag a FP+ for it towards the end of our trip but I'm hoping to ride it without one sooner than that.  

You and me both!  It's definitely a slow battle for me.


----------



## dhorner233

Wow! That's a lot of closets space!! I'm so envious!


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> I admit I am one of them.....
> 
> 1. 2:45 pm
> 2. Hollywood Studios
> 3. TSMM, Star Tours
> 4. 50s Prime Time
> 5. "dinner" in quotes implies non-traditional dinner food sooooo Ice Cream for dinner
> 6. 9:45 pm



Recorded.



Malia78 said:


> I don't have any solid plans for DL at this point but I really, really want to plan a trip to be there on my 40th B-day in 2018. My birthday is April 14th, two weeks after Easter that year (which I'd also love to catch some time in the parks), so I'd love to somehow make that trip work.



That's a long time until you come back.  However, if you do come back at that time, if they are keeping up the DCA F&W Festival, I will most likely be there at some point then.  Not making any plans until we get De Soto cleaned out, but I'm hoping we can do that really soon!  The biggest problem is the wine cabinet and the remaining furniture.  If we just get the little stuff out we can get the rest via "free" on Craigslist.



DnA2010 said:


> Guilty!
> 
> 1. 1:45 pm
> 2. Hollywood Studios
> 3. Star Tours, TSMM
> 4. 50s Prime Time
> 5. Buffet of food you have on hand - leftovers, snacks and such
> 6. 10:15pm



Recorded.



IowaTater said:


> Will do.  I managed to snag a FP+ for it towards the end of our trip but I'm hoping to ride it without one sooner than that.
> 
> You and me both!  It's definitely a slow battle for me.



We only have one day at MK (planned at least) and I got a FP+ for that day.  I'll ride it twice on that day provided we go there after our ADR at 1900 Park Fare.  Now that the pool is almost done, I might actually get some exercise.



dhorner233 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of closets space!! I'm so envious!



It's an extreme amount of space and yet still not enough!


----------



## franandaj

Day 10

Bungalow check out day. 

Cereal, yogurt, V8 and coffee for breakfast. Fran ate one of her cinnamon rolls in the middle of the night, and she had half of the other one for breakfast. 





We got all the suitcases packed up, divvied up what was left of the groceries, zip tied the owner's locker and called Bell Services at the height of their rush hour.

It was about 11:20 when they came to pick up the bags. We explained the confusion of where the bags were going. Fran and I were staying one more night at the Polynesian in a studio Villa, where as Jim and Alberto had a Standard View Studio at Kidani.  I was amazed that I found that only a week or so before we all left!

Jim and Alberto rode on the golf cart with the bellman to the front and we started to scoot on. In the craziness of getting everything packed up, I hadn’t looked at my phone in over an hour.  I pulled it out just to see if I had received any interesting texts or emails, and an hour earlier I had received the text that our room was ready!!!! At 10:20AM!  So we hightailed it to the bell desk and found our guy. He hadn't even unloaded the bags off the golf cart yet so we caught him in time. We were in 1120 Pago Pago.

















































Beautiful flowers at the Poly!

























Fran called Jim and Alberto in case they wanted to use our room at all that day while they were waiting for theirs to be ready. They stopped by and got one of our extra MBs so they could get into the room if necessary. 

I had FP+ at DHS for TSMM, ToT and Star Tours.  I even made one with Jim’s MB for RnRC, but it had been quite a week with lots of stimuli.  That combined with the fact that it was nearly noon, and I had a slight ulterior motive, those three factors made me question as to whether or not we wanted to stay the course, or come up with a new plan.

In the end, Fran and I had decided to go to MK since I never got my ride on the Peoplemover or the Carousel of Progress, two things that I really wanted to do this trip. The guys were going to MK to catch a bus to AKL so we all rode together for one last ride on the Monorail as a group.

When we entered MK, Fran wanted to take a trip through the Emporium, and we didn't buy anything!  We stopped for a PP photo.













Then we got on the Peoplemover.  I couldn't even remember the last time I was on this ride! 









I hear this is the obligatory shot.

















Whee!





Now I’m going to give you a little fun fact here. Most of you probably know that the Carousel of Progress was created for the 1964 World’s Fair. And I'm sure many of you know that CoP was moved to Disneyland after the fair was over as were several other attractions. Now in researching this segment I found this interesting (the rest of you probably couldn't care less), but the attraction was moved with only minor changes, and one was removing all references to General Electric's "now passe" Gold Medallion Home. The reason I found this humorous is that the CoP opened in 1967, and the home (that I keep saying we need to get cleaned up and rented) as a Gold Medallion "all electric home" was built in 1969 by Fran's parents. So they built an apartment building that was already obsolete!

But I digress, back to the Peoplemover, well a little more tangent. If you had seen the CoP at Disneyland, after the show, you would have boarded a speedramp that would take you to the second level of the building. On the upper level, a 4-minute post show, narrated by Mother and Father, with a few barks and growls from their dog, coincided with guests gazing at an enormous model of Progress City. Progress City was based on Walt Disney's original concept for the Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow (EPCOT) and the Walt Disney World property. And so to reel in this tangent, (finally she gets to her point, you say) when the CoP was relocated to WDW, part of the model was relocated to here on the Peoplemover ride and that's the picture you see below!





And then we were back on our journey through Tomorrowland again.

















So with all that History I just regurgitated for you from Wikipedia, can you guess what ride we went on next?


*[Continued Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Buzz Lightyear!

















No just kidding. Of course we went on the CoP!

So just a little more history here.  In the 1970s GE started to think that they were not getting the bang for their advertising buck as most of the people going to Disneyland were Californians and most were repeat visitors. They asked Disney to relocate the attraction to the newly opened Magic Kingdom.  In the move, the theater dropped the Kaleidephonic Screens that the attraction previous had and we got the shiny silver curtain.  Evidently they were hard to maintain.  They also had the Sherman Brothers write a new song, “The Best Time of Your Life” for the aging attraction. This was replaced with a modern version of “It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow” in 1993 when the attraction had a major refurb.





So with that in mind, _“It’s a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow…”_

We arrive around Valentine’s Day near the turn of the 20th Century.





In this vignette, we are impressed that the house now has gas lamps, a telephone, kitchen pump, and an icebox.





Mother has a hand cranked washing machine which has reduced her laundry load substantially.





They have a grammaphone.





Life couldn’t be better than this!  Sing it with me!  _“It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow….”_

In our next version of tomorrow, we find that The second act during the 4th of July holiday in the 1920s features such wonders as indoor plumbing, electricity which affords a refrigerator, and lighting.





The woman’s job has been made easier with an electric sewing machine and electric lighting so that she can get all her chores done in one day.





The radio was a great new invention because folks could listen to live broadcasts from New York and Los Angeles, or anywhere!





And indoor plumbing makes bathing often easier!  





Wow! We are living the good life!  All together now!  _“It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow….”_

The third act, set around Halloween in the 1940s, features an automatic dishwasher, full size refrigerator (like some of our grandparents may have had in their homes, when some of us were kids  ), transistor radios..what a life?





Grandma and Grandpa can watch television now!





We can focus on fashion and vanity now that the chores are automated.





And you can make a homemade paint mixing system out of mother's kitchen mixer!





In 1993 this scene was revamped as Christmas in the year 2000.  It currently features high-definition television, virtual reality games, voice activated appliances, and other innovations. A slight refurbishment was made in January 2011, upgrading the outdated Sony CRT television to a larger Samsung flat panel display.





After our little trip down memory lane, both of us were starting to get hungry so we talked about dining options.  I would have loved to try Skipper Canteen, but I knew Fran was in the camp of wanting the menu to change, so I kept quiet on that one. I did not relish getting a QS meal at any of the options.  She suggested Liberty Tavern and I thought they served a "Buffet at your table" style meal, but it turns out that's only for dinner. On our phones we were able to get a reservation at 2:20 and it was 1:45, so perfect!

We made our way to Liberty Square via a couple shops, and still no purchases! When we went to check in at the podium the couple in front of us were trying to do a "walk up" and the CM told them that they were only seating reservations. Score for us!





We were seated in the George and Marsha Washington room. 

















We started with the Crab and Lobster Dip.





We followed that with a burger that we split. 





I only ate a quarter of it because we had a 6PM dinner reservation at the Boathouse. Fran finished off the rest.  See @Captain_Oblivious!  I didn’t skip the burger!

It was 10 minutes to 3PM, and Trader Sams opened at 4PM, I was hoping we could get in there for a drink before we had to leave for our dinner reservation. By the time we got back to the resort it was 20 to 4PM and Fran pointed out that she would not be hungry at dinner. I noted that they would charge us $10 each if we didn't show up. We found the phone number online and called the restaurant directly. I had her talk to them as she is much better at telling people bad news, unfortunate details, or outright lies. She got us off the hook for our Boathouse reservation so we were clear to spend the rest of the evening drinking!


*[Continued Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


I picked up a pager at Trader Sams and got in line. Not only is rope drop a good strategy for the parks, but if you want a seat in the bar, you need to get there right at opening. We noticed that several parties had one drink and left.  That's not surprising considering the high price tag on most of the drinks. Seats started to open up again close to 5PM, so if you don’t make it right at opening, you might want to pace yourself and give it a little time.  Some ambience shots.













This “window” was above where we were sitting.  





There was another one on the other side of the room which had the same images displayed when the correct drinks were ordered.





Another drink scenario





But back to us! It was really dark in there and I couldn’t get a picture of a lot of the menu.  I did get this picture of the description of Fran’s choice.





Fran wanted a Nautilus drink.  If you're not aware of this drink, it runs close to $60 total, but you get to take home a Nautilus shaped drinking vessel!





I got the Zombie head drink that I had the other night, it was really potent.





I don’t remember which drink triggered this goddess.  When I was here with Michael the other night, he told me which attraction this was repurposed from, possibly the Tiki Room, Under New Management.









Since my drink was way smaller, I was done before she was and I ordered a second drink. I decided to try the HippopotoMaiTai. It wasn't nearly as good as the Zombie drink. 





For her second drink Fran went for the Uh-Ohah.  It was much smaller than it's Disneyland counterpart. In fact at DL, they absolutely will not sell the drink to one person. Fran tried on one of our visits, but I had a drink already so the bartender wouldn't make her one. At this Trader Sams?  No problem!













Since I finished my smaller drink first again, I had another Zombie head drink. 





We also got an order of Potstickers, they were really good! 





By this point we were both feeling very "happy" and decided to call it a night. We stopped in the Boutiki and she got a Trader Sams T-shirt, a limited edition DVC pin set and a couple Tiki style ceramic glasses.  

Here is our collection





On our way back to the room we stopped at the Pineapple Lanai for a Dole Whip and a Dole Whip float.

















They were doing this fire ceremony as we were heading back to the room.





We went back to the room and crawled into bed. We watched some TV and I was texting back and forth with a former DISer who had just arrived on Disney property that night.  I remember telling her that I had “tee many Tiki rums” and somewhere in there she mentioned getting together the next day.

We were asleep before 8PM.


Contest!!!!!!!


Answers


1. We’re checking out of the Bungalow today.  What time is our new room ready?


10:20AM


2. What park do we visit?


MK


3. We do two rides, what are they?  10 points each


Peoplemover, Carousel of Progress


4. Where do we have lunch?


Liberty Tavern


5. What’s for “dinner”?


Potstickers at Trader Sams, and as I consider it, I guess Dole Whips as well.


6. When do we go to bed?


By 8PM


Responses


IowaTater, 11:30 am, EPCOT, Living with the Land, Figment, Via Napoli, Beaches & Cream, 8 pm, 10 points

Pinkocto, 3:45, HS, GMR, TSMM, Brown Derby, Pretzels, 11pm, 0 points

rndmr, 2pm, Epcot, Test Track, Mexico boat ride, France, F&G kiosks, midnight, 0 points

juniorbugman, 2:25pm, DHS, Toy Story Mania, Star Tours, Beaches and Cream, Leftovers from lunch, 11:25, 0 points

dolphingirl47, 12:05 PM, Hollywood Studios, Rock''n'Rollercoaster and Toy Story Mania, 50s Prime Time Café, Leftovers and cinnabon buns, 9:30 PM, 0 points

Leshaface, 10:30am, DHS, ToT, TSMM, Sci-Fi, Quotes? Hmm, leftovers from lunch, 10:45pm, 7.5 points

Captain_Oblivious, 1:26:48 p.m., Hollywood Studios., Star Tours, Toy Story Midway Mania, 50's Prime Time Café, The cinnamon rolls you got the day before. And maybe a kitchen sink at Beaches & Cream., 11:12:34 p.m., 0 points

Steppesister, 2:15, DHS, GMR, TSMM, Beaches and Cream, Cinnamon rolls, 9:00, 2.5 points

pkondz, 2pm, Epcot, SE, Fig newton, Sunshine seasons, Ice cream at Beaches & Cream, 10pm, 0 points

Malia78, 2:45 pm, Hollywood Studios, TSMM, Star Tours, 50s Prime Time, "dinner" in quotes implies non-traditional dinner food sooooo Ice Cream for dinner, 9:45 pm, 2.5 points, Dole Whips aren't quite Ice Cream, but close

DnA2010, 1:45 pm, Hollywood Studios, Star Tours, TSMM, 50s Prime Time, Buffet of food you have on hand - leftovers, snacks and such, 10:15pm, 0 points


Bonus Points

Pinkocto, juniorbugman, rndmr, dolphingirl47, Captain_Oblivious, Steppesister, pkondz, Malia78, DnA2010, Pity points 4 bonus points.


Results


IowaTater – 10 points
Leshaface – 7.5 points
Steppesister – 6.5 points
Malia78 – 6.5 points
Pinkocto – 4 points
juniorbugman – 4 points
rndmr - 4 points
dolphingirl47 – 4 points
Captain_Oblivious – 4 points
pkondz – 4 points
DnA2010 – 4 points


Overall Results


DnA2010 – 226 points 
rndmr – 209.5 points
Pinkocto – 207.5 points
juniorbugman – 204.33 points 
Captain_Oblivious – 190.5 points 
Malia78 – 189 points
dolphingirl47 – 183 points 
pkondz – 176 points
Leshaface – 155 points
Steppesister – 148.5 points
dizneeat – 136 points
IowaTater– 135 points
dnorner233 – 127 points
EJ4Disney – 92 points

Next Round of Questions


Final Check out Day


1. What time do we leave the room?

2. What do we do between check out and DME?

3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).

4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?

5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?

6. Which cat missed me the most at home?  Hint:  FB friends might have an advantage on this one.  For a complete listing see next page.


----------



## mvf-m11c

The studio villa at the Poly looks very nice. That is a lot of room changing during your visit which I can't see myself doing that. But maybe one time which you have done it multiple times.

It was nice that you were able to ride the PeopleMover and see the Carousel of Progress. The PeopleMover is one of my rides that I must do when I am at the MK along with the WDW RR. It is a shame that DL PeopleMover is gone.

Okay, after seeing your picture of the Nautilus drink I will have to think about getting one in a couple of months. I would guess that I can buy the souvenir Nautilus and don't get the drink but it might not be bad to try something. It does say that it will be good for two people and Fran was able to drink the whole thing? Nice to see that you can get a Dole whip float at the Poly. I really want to stay at the Poly in the future.


----------



## rentayenta

Love this booze filled update. 

I cannot believe you went to the Emporium and didn't buy anything. Scratch that; I can't believe Fran didn't buy anything. 

Traders Sam's look awesome; just love that bar. I will have to try a few of those drinks. 

I really like the color scheme and decor of the Ploy Studio and  to the villa being ready so early. Thats the BEST. Love not being homeless. 

Love CoP and The People Mover. Glad you enjoyed those.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> The studio villa at the Poly looks very nice. That is a lot of room changing during your visit which I can't see myself doing that. But maybe one time which you have done it multiple times.



We originally only meant to change rooms between US/IAO, the VWL and the Poly, but when we went to book flights, it cost us far less to stay and extra night in WDW than to come back on the original day planned.  It was worth it for us not to fly home and change rooms especially since one was available at our desired hotel.



mvf-m11c said:


> It was nice that you were able to ride the PeopleMover and see the Carousel of Progress. The PeopleMover is one of my rides that I must do when I am at the MK along with the WDW RR. It is a shame that DL PeopleMover is gone.



I hadn't done it in years.  Possibly since the first time Fran and I visited together in 1997.  I'm sad that the DL people mover will never come back.  OSHA has made sure of that.



mvf-m11c said:


> Okay, after seeing your picture of the Nautilus drink I will have to think about getting one in a couple of months. I would guess that I can buy the souvenir Nautilus and don't get the drink but it might not be bad to try something. It does say that it will be good for two people and Fran was able to drink the whole thing? Nice to see that you can get a Dole whip float at the Poly. I really want to stay at the Poly in the future.



If I were you, I would try to get the glass without the drink.  It was incredibly potent.  Michael and I were able to finish his.  Fran did have me help, but both of them were not able to finish it on their own without becoming quite tipsy.  Since you don't drink at all, you might have a great deal of difficulty finishing it, the drink had quite a bit of rum in it.



rentayenta said:


> Love this booze filled update.



It was really fun!  Rarely do I get Fran involved in drunken debauchery, but when I do she is a lot of fun!



rentayenta said:


> Traders Sam's look awesome; just love that bar. I will have to try a few of those drinks.



I like our Trader Sam's more than this one, but I wouldn't turn down a night of drinks at either, especially if we knew we could get home safely!



rentayenta said:


> I cannot believe you went to the Emporium and didn't buy anything. Scratch that; I can't believe Fran didn't buy anything.



I guess this "art pusher" guy is raising her standards.



rentayenta said:


> I really like the color scheme and decor of the Poly Studio and  to the villa being ready so early. Thats the BEST. Love not being homeless



I know!  I totally appreciated not being homeless!  Even though it wasn't as big a deal, but it was a great studio location.  It was the only one with nightstands on both sides of the bed!



rentayenta said:


> Love CoP and The People Mover. Glad you enjoyed those.



I had been talking about these for a while.  I'm so glad I got to tick them off the list.  Of course I'll need to do them again within the next couple years, but at least for now I'm good.


----------



## DnA2010

Yay for pity points!


----------



## DnA2010

rentayenta said:


> Love this booze filled update.[/QUOTE
> 
> I loved it too...to a degree...this 38 week pregnant broad kept saying "I want that drink" "oh that one looks good" "why am I googling these drinks?!"
> 
> So it was a slightly torturous update  :missingthebooze:
> 
> Hubby especially liked Fran's boat/vessel


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> When we entered MK, Fran wanted to take a trip through the Emporium, and we didn't buy anything! We stopped for a PP photo.


The castle is so huge compared to ours. I cannot remember, does it have anything you can do in it like the walk through in ours?


franandaj said:


> Then we got on the Peoplemover. I couldn't even remember the last time I was on this ride!


I miss that ride so much. It was so fun to cruise through all the areas of Tomorrowland and have the narrative of all the rides. I wish they'd bring it back to DL.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Bungalow check out day.



Wooo! Check out that Bungalow! Hot stuff!




Wow. I'm more tired than I thought.



franandaj said:


> Fran ate one of her cinnamon rolls in the middle of the night, and she had half of the other one for breakfast.



I absolutely _must_ do this!
Last few.... no... every Disney trip, I've either skipped breakfast, or had the standard fare (rare for me... usually it's skip)
But this is such a great idea (and you're not the first I've heard this about.)



franandaj said:


> an hour earlier I had received the text that our room was ready!!!! At 10:20AM!



Nice!



franandaj said:


>



Love that little bed...



franandaj said:


>



Looks like a nice place to sit and chill.



franandaj said:


> Fran called Jim and Alberto in case they wanted to use our room at all that day while they were waiting for theirs to be ready. They stopped by and got one of our extra MBs so they could get into the room if necessary.



That was a nice thought. I doubt it would've occurred to me.



franandaj said:


> In the end, Fran and I had decided to go to MK since I never got my ride on the Peoplemover or the Carousel of Progress, two things that I really wanted to do this trip.



Alison gets her way!



franandaj said:


> When we entered MK, Fran wanted to take a trip through the Emporium, and we didn't buy anything!







franandaj said:


>



That cat staring at me is freaking me out.



franandaj said:


> I hear this is the obligatory shot.



 Good girl.



franandaj said:


> Now I’m going to give you a little fun fact here. Most of you probably know that the Carousel of Progress was created for the 1964 World’s Fair.







franandaj said:


> Now in researching this segment I found this interesting (the rest of you probably couldn't care less), but the attraction was moved with only minor changes, and one was removing all references to General Electric's "now passe" Gold Medallion Home. The reason I found this humorous is that the CoP opened in 1967, and the home (that I keep saying we need to get cleaned up and rented) as a Gold Medallion "all electric home" was built in 1969 by Fran's parents. So they built an apartment building that was already obsolete!




"Look honey! We did it! We finally finished building our dream home! Isn't it wonderful!?!?!?"

(Standing together, arms around each others' waists, admiring the fruits of their labour.)






"Okay! Now let's tear it down!"



franandaj said:


> But I digress, back to the Peoplemover, well a little more tangent. If you had seen the CoP at Disneyland, after the show, you would have boarded a speedramp that would take you to the second level of the building. On the upper level, a 4-minute post show, narrated by Mother and Father, with a few barks and growls from their dog, coincided with guests gazing at an enormous model of Progress City. Progress City was based on Walt Disney's original concept for the Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow (EPCOT) and the Walt Disney World property. And so to reel in this tangent, (finally she gets to her point, you say) when the CoP was relocated to WDW, part of the model was relocated to here on the Peoplemover ride and that's the picture you see below!



This is new to me. Interesting! Thanks for the tidbit of info!



franandaj said:


> So with all that History I just regurgitated for you from Wikipedia, can you guess what ride we went on next?



CoP??



franandaj said:


> Buzz Lightyear!




Dang it!!!



franandaj said:


> No just kidding. Of course we went on the CoP!



Oh.... STOP THAT!!



franandaj said:


> They also had the Sherman Brothers write a new song, “The Best Time of Your Life” for the aging attraction. This was replaced with a modern version of “It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow” in 1993 when the attraction had a major refurb.



 And since "Now is the time" (as we called it) was the first one we heard, I was totally disappointed when I finally rode it again and..... "What's this new song?????"



franandaj said:


> They have a grammaphone.







franandaj said:


> full size refrigerator (like some of our grandparents may have had in their homes, when some of us were kids ),







franandaj said:


> A slight refurbishment was made in January 2011, upgrading the outdated Sony CRT television to a larger Samsung flat panel display.



Huh. I don't know if I even noticed.



franandaj said:


> I would have loved to try Skipper Canteen, but I knew Fran was in the camp of wanting the menu to change, so I kept quiet on that one.



Nothing on it appeals? Or has there been a lot of negative reviews?



franandaj said:


> She suggested Liberty Tavern and I thought they served a "Buffet at your table" style meal, but it turns out that's only for dinner.



And it was an excellent dinner too, I might add.



franandaj said:


> We made our way to Liberty Square via a couple shops, and still no purchases!



 



franandaj said:


> When we went to check in at the podium the couple in front of us were trying to do a "walk up" and the CM told them that they were only seating reservations. Score for us!



I secretly love it when that happens.
Maybe not even so secretly.
"HELLO! I HAVE A RESERVATION. YES I'LL COME WITH YOU RIGHT NOW TO BE SEATED, THANKS!"
(Glances surreptitiously over shoulder to make sure disappointed people heard.)



franandaj said:


> We started with the Crab and Lobster Dip.



How was that? Looks interesting.



franandaj said:


> See @Captain_Oblivious! I didn’t skip the burger!



 Good! Sacrilege otherwise.



franandaj said:


> I had her talk to them as she is much better at telling people bad news, unfortunate details, or outright lies



 Does _she_ know you think this of her?



franandaj said:


> We noticed that several parties had one drink and left. That's not surprising considering the high price tag on most of the drinks.



Huh, I guess that makes sense. I'm not much of a drinker myself, so one would be it for me probably, regardless of price.



franandaj said:


> Some ambience shots.



Nice looking place.



franandaj said:


> There was another one on the other side of the room which had the same images displayed when the correct drinks were ordered.



Cool!



franandaj said:


> Fran wanted a Nautilus drink. If you're not aware of this drink, it runs close to $60 total, but you get to take home a Nautilus shaped drinking vessel!



<whimper> Want so bad. The glass... not the drink.
I miss 20,000 Leagues under the sea.



franandaj said:


> I got the Zombie head drink that I had the other night, it was really potent.



And for an almost non-drinker, that's _im_-potent to know.
(almost wrote "impotent".... and that just won't do.)



franandaj said:


> I don’t remember which drink triggered this goddess. When I was here with Michael the other night, he told me which attraction this was repurposed from, possibly the Tiki Room, Under New Management.



Cool. What does it do?



franandaj said:


> I decided to try the HippopotoMaiTai. It wasn't nearly as good as the Zombie drink.



Can't win 'em all.



franandaj said:


> In fact at DL, they absolutely will not sell the drink to one person. Fran tried on one of our visits, but I had a drink already so the bartender wouldn't make her one. At this Trader Sams? No problem!



So size doesn't matter?



franandaj said:


> By this point we were both feeling very "happy"



No!



franandaj said:


> Here is our collection



Quite the collection!

Want that Nautilus mug.




And I have your address.......





How hard is it to get into your place?
I'm asking just out of curiosity. Not for any particular reason..........



franandaj said:


> On our way back to the room we stopped at the Pineapple Lanai for a Dole Whip and a Dole Whip float.



Perfect.



franandaj said:


> They were doing this fire ceremony as we were heading back to the room.



"My hands! It burns! It burns!!!!"



franandaj said:


> I remember telling her that I had “tee many Tiki rums”







franandaj said:


> pkondz, 2pm, Epcot, SE, Fig newton, Sunshine seasons, Ice cream at Beaches & Cream, 10pm, 0 points



Yes! Maximum suckage!

I console myself by seeing that pretty much everyone else sucks about as badly.



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?



11!



franandaj said:


> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?



You eat something! God only knows what!!! Stop asking me!!!



franandaj said:


> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).



Toast, cereal, bacon, V8!



franandaj said:


> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?



Catch up on the DIS!



franandaj said:


> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?



Airplane and World's Worst Aviation Disasters!


No.... I'm changing it to.... crap... uh.... Something Disney..... twice!!!



franandaj said:


> 6. Who missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one.



Me! Oh, wait.... at your home.... uh.... Cat!


----------



## irene_dsc

Ooh, we had the crab and lobster dip at LTT, too, and I never hear anyone else talk about it.  It was yummy!

I had to remind myself, after reading about your closets, that since you live in CA, you probably don't have a basement.  My closets are smaller, and less numerous, but the basement makes up for it. 

Aaand...that was a lot of pity points!


----------



## skier_pete

You are correct that the Tiki Goddess is from Enchanted Tiki Room: Under New Management - I believe she activates to the Uh-Oa but I am not 100% on that.

We like Carousel of Progress - thanks for the history lesson - I knew it was at Disneyland but didn't know much about it's history of moving. My mom went to the 1964 World's Fair (she was 24 at the time), so she got to see that and It's a Small World there.  To me that is one of the few attractions that should stay open forever as an artifact of the history of Disney - though I do think they need to update that last scene every 20 years or so.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Bungalow check out day.







franandaj said:


> Jim and Alberto had a Standard View Studio at Kidani. I was amazed that I found that only a week or so before we all left!



Wow, that is quite the feat!



franandaj said:


> When we entered MK, Fran wanted to take a trip through the Emporium, and we didn't buy anything!



 You have to make sure I'm sitting down before you spring something on me like that!



franandaj said:


> The reason I found this humorous is that the CoP opened in 1967, and the home (that I keep saying we need to get cleaned up and rented) as a Gold Medallion "all electric home" was built in 1969 by Fran's parents.  So they built an apartment building that was already obsolete!



Oh, my.  



franandaj said:


> Progress City was based on Walt Disney's original concept for the Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow (EPCOT) and the Walt Disney World property. And so to reel in this tangent, (finally she gets to her point, you say) when the CoP was relocated to WDW, part of the model was relocated to here on the Peoplemover ride and that's the picture you see below!



Now that part I did know!



franandaj said:


> Buzz Lightyear!



Hooray! 



franandaj said:


> No just kidding. Of course we went on the CoP!



Oh.  Well, I guess that's there, too.



franandaj said:


> And indoor plumbing makes bathing often easier!



Yes, very often!



franandaj said:


> When we went to check in at the podium the couple in front of us were trying to do a "walk up" and the CM told them that they were only seating reservations. Score for us!



Heh.  Suckers.



franandaj said:


> See @Captain_Oblivious! I didn’t skip the burger!



Good for you!  I'm very proud of you.



franandaj said:


> Fran wanted a Nautilus drink. If you're not aware of this drink, it runs close to $60 total, but you get to take home a Nautilus shaped drinking vessel!



That is pretty cool.  Maybe not $60 cool, but it is cool.



franandaj said:


> We stopped in the Boutiki and she got a Trader Sams T-shirt, a limited edition DVC pin set and a couple Tiki style ceramic glasses.



Whew.  Now you're back on your game.



franandaj said:


> On our way back to the room we stopped at the Pineapple Lanai for a Dole Whip and a Dole Whip float.



Sounds like a perfect dinner to me!



franandaj said:


> Bonus Points
> 
> Captain_Oblivious
> 
> Pity points 4 bonus points.





franandaj said:


> Captain_Oblivious – 4 points







franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?



10:04 a.m.



franandaj said:


> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?



More zombie drinks!

Oh, wait--too early for that.  Ride the monorail around and shop?



franandaj said:


> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).



A cinnamon roll.  A Dole Whip.  Bacon.  And french toast.



franandaj said:


> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?



Wander the Harry Potter stuff at the Universal store.



franandaj said:


> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?



Aladdin and the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.



franandaj said:


> 6. Who missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one.



Uh...one of the cats.


----------



## franandaj

OK folks, before we go any further, normally I don't interject on the quiz, but I've received two answers now that I'm considering giving negative points for (@pkondz & @Captain_Oblivious)  When I asked "6. Who missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one."    

Was there ever any doubt that I was referring to one of our cats?  

So since everyone does not know "the herd" let me introduce them.  I will introduce them in order of appearance in our lives.

The "white things" are our little old ladies, Soprano has blue eyes.





Alto has yellow eyes.





The next three came from the Animal shelter.  Some of you have met Milo before.





Bagel (whose given name was Basil, but he's too much of a goofball for that name).





The other "spice cat", Pepper.  She is Bagel's sister and we think that the entire litter was given names of spices when fostered out from the SPCA.





Next batch to come to us was Samantha, 





and Molly, not sisters, but their mother got them up in Tulare and when she died, we inherited them.





Next to arrive was Velcro, she was a tiny little spitfire that could fit in the palm of the hand.  She is aptly named for the way she could climb our screens and stick to them.





And last to arrive were these three, all tiny and stuffed into a carrier fit for a Chihuahua, they were rescued via an ad on Craigslist.  DC was the oldest of the lot.





Kliban (named for the artist who did cartoons of cats in the 70's).





And the baby of the family, Tesla.  He is related in some manner to DC, you can see it in their eyes.  He was too small to be her litter mate (when they both arrived), but it's doubtful that she was his mother.  Anyways, this is all of them.





So please consider your answers for #6 carefully, now that you have this information.


----------



## pkondz

Holy crap. That's a lot of felines.
All right. I'll pick Soprano, because it was a good show.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Your have very beautiful babies, all of them.  They, and you and Fran are very lucky to be a family.


----------



## rndmr2

Thank Goodness for pity points! Wow, quite a few of us got none that round

Nice day at MK! I love the Peoplemover and the COP (I am one that really misses "Now is the Time", I remember when they made the change, I was so sad)

 Nice Lunch at Liberty Tree, I would like to try to eat there someday for lunch but mainly to try that Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake, the Dinner menu does appeal to me more. 




franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?-----9:30
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?-------- shop
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> --------eggs, bacon, cinnamon roll, english muffin
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?-----update your TRs and general DISing
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they? ---------- Zootopia, The Jungle Book
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
> -------------------Tesla


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Andy, Have I taken the opportunity to say how glad I am that you are back on the boards and responding to Trip Reports? I know life has been difficult and you still have a long ways to go, but it's so refreshing to have you giving your commentary again!



This. 



pkondz said:


> Great captures!
> Setting? High ISO + wide open with a fast lens I presume.



Yes, do tell! Pretty please! Settings...?



franandaj said:


> when the CoP was relocated to WDW, part of the model was relocated to here on the Peoplemover ride and that's the picture you see below!



I didn't know that! I always wondered where it'd come from. Thanks!



franandaj said:


> This was replaced with a modern version of “It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow” in 1993 when the attraction had a major refurb.



It's a better song. And more catchy...



franandaj said:


> Sing it with me!



... so thanks for this. 



franandaj said:


> All together now!



... and this.  LOL! all day long now.



franandaj said:


>



If I'd known about this souvie mug, I might have planned my 'P' drink here. 



franandaj said:


> I had her talk to them as she is much better at telling people bad news, unfortunate details, or outright lies.







franandaj said:


> By this point we were both feeling very "happy" and decided to call it a night.



No doubt!! Holy cow! 



franandaj said:


>



 I hope you realize how jelly I am over this particular collection. 



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 
> 10:00
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> 
> Shop
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> 
> Toast, cereal, juice, coffee
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> 
> DIS
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> 
> Something Disney, and ??
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.



Milo



pkondz said:


> And for an almost non-drinker, that's _im_-potent to know.
> (almost wrote "impotent".... and that just won't do.)


----------



## rentayenta

Know the kitties, feel special, carry on......


----------



## dhorner233

Wow you changed rooms again? I understand about the flight. Some days are much cheaper than others! And staying at the Poly looks like so much fun! Maybe someday I will get to stay there. 

Love your cats! They are all so beautiful and healthy looking! I assume they all get along? My cat wouldn't tolerate another cat in his house. 



franandaj said:


> Final Check out Day
> 
> 
> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.



1. 6:30 am
2. Kona Cafe
3. Tonga toast, bacon, V-8 and eggs
4. Got a massage
5. Mary Poppins and The Good Dinosaur
6. Tesla


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I had received the text that our room was ready!!!! At 10:20AM!



Wow, that was nice and early. I absolutely love the look of the studios at the Polynesian



franandaj said:


> Then we got on the Peoplemover.



I love this ride and have not done this in far too long. I think this has to go on the list for November.



franandaj said:


> I would have loved to try Skipper Canteen



I have a reservation there for November. I can't wait.



franandaj said:


> On our phones we were able to get a reservation at 2:20 and it was 1:45, so perfect!



Score.



franandaj said:


> When we went to check in at the podium the couple in front of us were trying to do a "walk up" and the CM told them that they were only seating reservations. Score for us!



That makes this even sweeter.



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?



11:30



franandaj said:


> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?



Shopping and lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe.



franandaj said:


> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property?



Caramelized Onion Soup Au Gratin; Strawberry Salad; Grand Floridian Burger; Chocolate Fondue



franandaj said:


> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?



Shopping and catching up online.



franandaj said:


> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?



The Good Dinosaur and The Revenant



franandaj said:


> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home?



Tesla


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Yay for pity points!



Since so many went down the wrong path, I had to offer something.



DnA2010 said:


> I loved it too...to a degree...this 38 week pregnant broad kept saying "I want that drink" "oh that one looks good" "why am I googling these drinks?!"
> 
> So it was a slightly torturous update  :missingthebooze:
> 
> Hubby especially liked Fran's boat/vessel



Sorry to be so torturous!  Only a few more months left, I'm sure you will be happy to have him/her out of your gut and in your arms!  Do you know what you're having?



cruisehopeful said:


> The castle is so huge compared to ours. I cannot remember, does it have anything you can do in it like the walk through in ours?



There is a restaurant on the second floor.  Cinderella's Royal Table.



cruisehopeful said:


> I miss that ride so much. It was so fun to cruise through all the areas of Tomorrowland and have the narrative of all the rides. I wish they'd bring it back to DL.



At one of the D23 events it was mentioned that it would never return to Disneyland because OSHA laws would require escape ladders ever 20 ft or 20 yards.  Something like that.  It just wasn't practical.



pkondz said:


> Wooo! Check out that Bungalow! Hot stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm more tired than I thought.



Get some sleep!



pkondz said:


> I absolutely _must_ do this!
> Last few.... no... every Disney trip, I've either skipped breakfast, or had the standard fare (rare for me... usually it's skip)
> But this is such a great idea (and you're not the first I've heard this about.)



Actually I got this idea from Andy, @afwdwfan I knew Fran would love it.  I told her to go buy a Cinnamon roll and she was the one who came back with two!  



pkondz said:


> Nice!
> 
> Love that little bed...



No, you can't sleep in it in our room!



pkondz said:


> Looks like a nice place to sit and chill.



I wish I would have had the time.  We were also really close to the BBQ grills.  We declined using them from the Bungalow as the walk was sort of long and it didn't seem practical.  If we were in the studio, it would have been great.



pkondz said:


> That was a nice thought. I doubt it would've occurred to me.



She is very thoughtful.



pkondz said:


> Alison gets her way!



Usually I do.  Unless she really has a desire to do something else.



pkondz said:


>



Don't worry, we make up for it later, but not at WDW.



pkondz said:


> That cat staring at me is freaking me out.







pkondz said:


> Good girl.







pkondz said:


> "Look honey! We did it! We finally finished building our dream home! Isn't it wonderful!?!?!?"
> 
> (Standing together, arms around each others' waists, admiring the fruits of their labour.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay! Now let's tear it down!"



Oh, C'mon, there are plenty of obsolete buildings in Long Beach.



pkondz said:


> This is new to me. Interesting! Thanks for the tidbit of info!



Well I'm glad that someone appreciates my research.



pkondz said:


> CoP??
> 
> 
> Dang it!!!
> 
> Oh.... STOP THAT!!







pkondz said:


> And since "Now is the time" (as we called it) was the first one we heard, I was totally disappointed when I finally rode it again and..... "What's this new song?????"



I only rode it at WDW after 1993 (first trip) so I never knew the other.



pkondz said:


> Huh. I don't know if I even noticed.



Wikipedia is my friend too.



pkondz said:


> Nothing on it appeals? Or has there been a lot of negative reviews?



Fran heard that they served shrimp with the heads on, and once she heard that, she poo poo'd it.  I thought the Pho sounded good as well as the steak and a few other things.  I love Asian Fusion cuisine.



pkondz said:


> And it was an excellent dinner too, I might add.



Good to know.



pkondz said:


>



As I said before, we made up for it this weekend.



pkondz said:


> I secretly love it when that happens.
> Maybe not even so secretly.
> "HELLO! I HAVE A RESERVATION. YES I'LL COME WITH YOU RIGHT NOW TO BE SEATED, THANKS!"
> (Glances surreptitiously over shoulder to make sure disappointed people heard.)



Yes, I know you like to gloat.



pkondz said:


> How was that? Looks interesting.



It was really good.  The bread was a little strange, it was covered with a sort of sweet and sticky coating.



pkondz said:


> Good! Sacrilege otherwise.







pkondz said:


> Does _she_ know you think this of her?



Totally!  We play this game all the time.  When tenants need repairs or such, I talk to them and take care of it.  When they haven't paid their rent, she talks to them.



pkondz said:


> Huh, I guess that makes sense. I'm not much of a drinker myself, so one would be it for me probably, regardless of price.



They do have non-alcoholic drinks as well if you just want to experience the ambience.



pkondz said:


> Nice looking place.
> 
> Cool!



It was definitely fun to sit in there watching the antics happen.



pkondz said:


> <whimper> Want so bad. The glass... not the drink.
> I miss 20,000 Leagues under the sea.



Well we already have one request for the drink on our October trip....



pkondz said:


> And for an almost non-drinker, that's _im_-potent to know.
> (almost wrote "impotent".... and that just won't do.)







pkondz said:


> Cool. What does it do?



I don't remember.  I better go back on our next trip.



pkondz said:


> Can't win 'em all.



I'll stick with the Zombie drink.



pkondz said:


> So size doesn't matter?



I know that there is a joke in here, but I'm not following it....



pkondz said:


> Quite the collection!
> 
> Want that Nautilus mug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have your address.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get into your place?
> I'm asking just out of curiosity. Not for any particular reason..........



You know getting here would cost you more than just paying someone to drink it for you and mail it.  Fran is already got one under her belt, too bad you don't know someone else who is going and can drink like a fish... 



pkondz said:


> Perfect.



Dole Whips soak up alcohol.



pkondz said:


> "My hands! It burns! It burns!!!!"







pkondz said:


> Yes! Maximum suckage!
> 
> I console myself by seeing that pretty much everyone else sucks about as badly.



Yeah, this was a hard round, but I tried to foreshadow it with saying a few updates back that we throw it all out the window towards the end of the trip.



pkondz said:


> 11!
> 
> You eat something! God only knows what!!! Stop asking me!!!
> 
> Toast, cereal, bacon, V8!
> 
> Catch up on the DIS!
> 
> Airplane and World's Worst Aviation Disasters!
> 
> 
> No.... I'm changing it to.... crap... uh.... Something Disney..... twice!!!
> 
> Me! Oh, wait.... at your home.... uh.... Cat!



Recorded.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Get some sleep!



I did!
And now I'm on the first midnight of three.... blech.



franandaj said:


> Actually I got this idea from Andy, @afwdwfan I knew Fran would love it.



That's where _I_ saw it!!



franandaj said:


> I told her to go buy a Cinnamon roll and she was the one who came back with two!







franandaj said:


> No, you can't sleep in it in our room!



Poop.



franandaj said:


> I wish I would have had the time.



I hear that. My room is occupied for about 6 or 7 hours out of every 24.



franandaj said:


> Usually I do. Unless she really has a desire to do something else.



Oh, really? Huh. I was under the impression that it was the other way around.



franandaj said:


> Oh, C'mon, there are plenty of obsolete buildings in Long Beach.



I wouldn't know. But I'd like to, some day.



franandaj said:


> Well I'm glad that someone appreciates my research.







franandaj said:


> I only rode it at WDW after 1993 (first trip) so I never knew the other.



I took Kay and was like "See if you remember this song! It was so catchy!" and then.... it wasn't the right one!



franandaj said:


> Fran heard that they served shrimp with the heads on, and once she heard that, she poo poo'd it. I thought the Pho sounded good as well as the steak and a few other things. I love Asian Fusion cuisine.



I like shrimp deveined, head off as a minimum. I'll gladly peel the rest if I have to, but prefer it nekkid.



franandaj said:


> Yes, I know you like to gloat.



YES I DO!!!

no seriously, I don't.


YES I DO! IGNORE THAT PREVIOUS REMARK!!


ha ha. no. really. I'm not like that.



YES I AM! I 100% AM!


nope. not me.



YES! ME!! GLOAT! GLOAT! GLOAT!



franandaj said:


> It was really good. The bread was a little strange, it was covered with a sort of sweet and sticky coating.



That sounds interesting. Can't recall that I've ever had something like that before.



franandaj said:


> Totally! We play this game all the time. When tenants need repairs or such, I talk to them and take care of it. When they haven't paid their rent, she talks to them.



You guys make a good team, sounds like.



franandaj said:


> They do have non-alcoholic drinks as well if you just want to experience the ambience.







franandaj said:


> Well we already have one request for the drink on our October trip....



See? It's a popular glass.



franandaj said:


> I don't remember. I better go back on our next trip.



Good idea.



franandaj said:


> I know that there is a joke in here, but I'm not following it....



Because it's too little? Check.



franandaj said:


> You know getting here would cost you more than just paying someone to drink it for you and mail it.



You're taking all the fun (and the illegality) out of it!



franandaj said:


> Fran is already got one under her belt, too bad you don't know someone else who is going and can drink like a fish...



I would never ask because
1. you wouldn't let me pay for it and it's $$$
2. it would almost certainly get broken in shipping.
3. if I'm that crazy about it... I'll just go get one in a couple of weeks!



franandaj said:


> Dole Whips soak up alcohol.



They're like magic.


----------



## afwdwfan

That cinnamon roll picture just made me drool on my keyboard.  I want one right now!!!

Looks like a nice leisurely day.  Thanks for the history report on CoP.  I knew a lot of the information you shared but I picked up a few new tidbits. 

Sorry lunch at LTT wasn't exactly what you expected.  I really like their family style dinner and I don't recall having ever been there for lunch. 

I'm jealous that you got to hang out at Trader Sam's twice.  I think that was a good call to cancel your dinner reservation and enjoy some drinks and apps there.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> Since so many went down the wrong path, I had to offer something.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so torturous!  Only a few more months left, I'm sure you will be happy to have him/her out of your gut and in your arms!  Do you know what you're having?
> 
> 
> just another week or two hopefully- I think 38 weeks is considered term (I'm now 39 weeks) and they won't let you go past 41 weeks...I'm def ready for it to be out for sure! We don't know what we are having- not much longer to wait to find out now...
> We are pondering a spring WDW trip while I'm still on maternity leave- from what I've read, might be a good age to take a baby


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> OK folks, before we go any further, normally I don't interject on the quiz, but I've received two answers now that I'm considering giving negative points for (@pkondz & @Captain_Oblivious) When I asked "6. Who missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one."
> 
> Was there ever any doubt that I was referring to one of our cats?



Negative points?  Yikes.  I can't have that! 

I went with the cop-out guess because I couldn't remember all of the cats' names.  I'll go with Pepper.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> She suggested Liberty Tavern and I thought they served a "Buffet at your table" style meal, but it turns out that's only for dinner.



We love LTT for dinner because of the family style serving. Although the toffee cake & crab dip for lunch makes me really tempted to tell DH to have another burger! lol



franandaj said:


> “tee many Tiki rums”



Bwahahaha!  The Zombie Heads were eating your brain cells!



franandaj said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page



Gah!  This one is tough.  I love all the furbabies though!!

1. 10:00 am
2. Visit with the guys
3. Cinnamon roll, doll whip, Tonga Toast, and bacon (because bacon makes everything better)
4. Went to one of the bars
5. Superman vs. Batman and Zootopia
6.  Tesla


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Ooh, we had the crab and lobster dip at LTT, too, and I never hear anyone else talk about it.  It was yummy!
> 
> I had to remind myself, after reading about your closets, that since you live in CA, you probably don't have a basement.  My closets are smaller, and less numerous, but the basement makes up for it.
> 
> Aaand...that was a lot of pity points!



I really enjoyed it, you're right, I have not heard it mentioned much.  No, our house is on a slab, nothing is getting under there.  We can't even install a gray water system.

Yes, that round was a tough one.  We surprised everyone!



********** said:


> You are correct that the Tiki Goddess is from Enchanted Tiki Room: Under New Management - I believe she activates to the Uh-Oa but I am not 100% on that.



I'm pretty sure that the Uh-Oa activates her, but I totally can't remember what she did.  Must be the rum.  



********** said:


> We like Carousel of Progress - thanks for the history lesson - I knew it was at Disneyland but didn't know much about it's history of moving. My mom went to the 1964 World's Fair (she was 24 at the time), so she got to see that and It's a Small World there. To me that is one of the few attractions that should stay open forever as an artifact of the history of Disney - though I do think they need to update that last scene every 20 years or so.



I think it definitely needs to stay open, it's classic Walt!  But yeah, the last scene becomes dated really fast.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, that is quite the feat!



I was amazed that it was available.  I felt bad that they couldn't buy their tickets until 10 days before we left and then they were going to spend a night homeless.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You have to make sure I'm sitting down before you spring something on me like that!



Don't worry, we made up for it this past weekend!



No not really said:


> Oh, my.



Well, it still serves it's purpose.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now that part I did know!



Bonus points for you!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Oh. Well, I guess that's there, too.



Maybe no bonus points!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, very often!



I can't tell you how many times I've had to boil the water from the well.



No not really.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heh. Suckers.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good for you! I'm very proud of you.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That is pretty cool. Maybe not $60 cool, but it is cool.



She did think about it long and hard.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whew. Now you're back on your game.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like a perfect dinner to me!



It was perfect for that night.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



You were in pretty good company!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 10:04 a.m.
> 
> More zombie drinks!
> 
> Oh, wait--too early for that. Ride the monorail around and shop?
> 
> A cinnamon roll. A Dole Whip. Bacon. And french toast.
> 
> Wander the Harry Potter stuff at the Universal store.
> 
> Aladdin and the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.
> 
> Uh...one of the cats.



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Holy crap. That's a lot of felines.
> All right. I'll pick Soprano, because it was a good show.



Recorded.



rndmr2 said:


> Thank Goodness for pity points! Wow, quite a few of us got none that round



I guess no one expected us to take a detour like that. DHS was in the plan until we got such a late start, besides I wanted to hit Trader Sam's and that was our last chance!



rndmr2 said:


> Nice day at MK! I love the Peoplemover and the COP (I am one that really misses "Now is the Time", I remember when they made the change, I was so sad)



I'll have to check out that song, it was already removed the first time I rode it.



rndmr2 said:


> Nice Lunch at Liberty Tree, I would like to try to eat there someday for lunch but mainly to try that Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake, the Dinner menu does appeal to me more.



If I had known we would bail on the Boathouse I might have tried that.



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?-----9:30
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?-------- shop
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> --------eggs, bacon, cinnamon roll, english muffin
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?-----update your TRs and general DISing
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they? ---------- Zootopia, The Jungle Book
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
> -------------------Tesla



Recorded.


----------



## dhorner233

Did you see my post on the previous page? 

Wow you changed rooms again? I understand about the flight. Some days are much cheaper than others! And staying at the Poly looks like so much fun! Maybe someday I will get to stay there. 

Love your cats! They are all so beautiful and healthy looking! I assume they all get along? My cat wouldn't tolerate another cat in his house. 

↑
Final Check out Day


1. What time do we leave the room?

2. What do we do between check out and DME?

3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).

4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?

5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?

6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.


1. 6:30 am
2. Kona Cafe
3. Tonga toast, bacon, V-8 and eggs
4. Got a massage
5. Mary Poppins and The Good Dinosaur
6. Tesla


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Yes, do tell! Pretty please! Settings...?



ISO 3200, 1/40 of a second, F 1.4  You're lucky, I copied this into the cache on the computer intending to respond on the phone, but I only got the other TR done, so I'm back on the computer and was able to access the specs.



Steppesister said:


> I didn't know that! I always wondered where it'd come from. Thanks!



Glad I could solve a small mystery.



Steppesister said:


> It's a better song. And more catchy...



Not having hears the other, I'd have to agree.



Steppesister said:


> .. so thanks for this.



Do you know how long it's been in my head? Especially since I actually wrote this update a couple weeks ago.



Steppesister said:


> ... and this.  LOL! all day long now.



The mere mention of the attraction launches the song in my brain.



Steppesister said:


> If I'd known about this souvie mug, I might have planned my 'P' drink here.



There is still the opportunity for change!



Steppesister said:


> No doubt!! Holy cow!



Yeah, I'm not used to hard alcohol,  mostly wine drinker at home.



Steppesister said:


> I hope you realize how jelly I am over this particular collection.



Well I'm glad you appreciate it. Come to Anaheim and we can start your collection. 



Steppesister said:


> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 
> 10:00
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> 
> Shop
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> 
> Toast, cereal, juice, coffee
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> 
> DIS
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> 
> Something Disney, and ??
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
> 
> Milo



Recorded.



rentayenta said:


> Know the kitties, feel special, carry on......



You are special! 



dhorner233 said:


> Wow you changed rooms again? I understand about the flight. Some days are much cheaper than others! And staying at the Poly looks like so much fun! Maybe someday I will get to stay there.



When we booked our airfare, I thought J&A were leaving on the Friday. Plus I didn't have another 135 points to extend our stay in the Bungalow. Plus it gave us the chance to try a studio at the Poly. I'd do it again in a pinch, it was better than other studios as both sides of the bed had a nightstand, but I couldn't do it for a full trip. I'd miss the jacuzzi tub.



dhorner233 said:


> Love your cats! They are all so beautiful and healthy looking! I assume they all get along? My cat wouldn't tolerate another cat in his house.



For the most part, yes they get along.  The house is big enough that there are "territories". The "grays" as we call them, hang out in the living room/family room area, as does one of the white things. The other white thing, as well as the blacks and whites, whites and blacks and mixed sleep in the bedroom with us at night. Then in the day, a few of them come into the rest of the house with us. Tesla likes to case anyone who will rum from him and he will randomly whap the other kids just to be a jerk. Occasionally small tiffs go on in the family room when one cat is on a cat tree that is perceived by another cat to be "theirs".



dhorner233 said:


> 1. 6:30 am
> 2. Kona Cafe
> 3. Tonga toast, bacon, V-8 and eggs
> 4. Got a massage
> 5. Mary Poppins and The Good Dinosaur
> 6. Tesla



Recorded.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that was nice and early. I absolutely love the look of the studios at the Polynesian



I like that they have a split bathroom and both sides of the bed have nightstands.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love this ride and have not done this in far too long. I think this has to go on the list for November.



And it's great that there is hardly ever a line!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have a reservation there for November. I can't wait.



I really want to try it.  Fran, not so much.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Score.







dolphingirl47 said:


> That makes this even sweeter.



It pays to know a bit about how the system works!



dolphingirl47 said:


> 11:30
> 
> Shopping and lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe.
> 
> Caramelized Onion Soup Au Gratin; Strawberry Salad; Grand Floridian Burger; Chocolate Fondue
> 
> Shopping and catching up online.
> 
> The Good Dinosaur and The Revenant
> 
> Tesla



Recorded.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I did!
> And now I'm on the first midnight of three.... blech.



So now you're done with your midnight stint?



pkondz said:


> That's where _I_ saw it!!



  I steal ideas from the best!



pkondz said:


> I hear that. My room is occupied for about 6 or 7 hours out of every 24.



I think we were in that room for a good 13 or 14 hours.



pkondz said:


> Oh, really? Huh. I was under the impression that it was the other way around.



Oh, no pretty much she lets me do whatever I want on vacation or when we go out to Disney.  It's at home that I rarely get to do what I want (unless she is asleep).



pkondz said:


> I wouldn't know. But I'd like to, some day.



Long Beach has somewhat of a history compared to other West Coast cities.  From 1902 until 1910 it was the fastest growing city in the US.  Our port has been running for over 100 years, so there's lots of old buildings downtown.  At least the ones that didn't crumble in the Earthquake of 1933.  Even so much of the city was rebuilt in the 30's. There's been several multi-billion dollar redevelopment programs going on over the last 40 years and it's actually a nice destination for tourism.  That is if you just want a nice scenic, temperate place to relax with good food, weather and oceans.



pkondz said:


> I took Kay and was like "See if you remember this song! It was so catchy!" and then.... it wasn't the right one!







pkondz said:


> I like shrimp deveined, head off as a minimum. I'll gladly peel the rest if I have to, but prefer it nekkid.



I remember when shrimp came without heads, but nothing else done to it.  I learned all about deveining and cleaning.  Nowadays they have machines that do it for you, but I still check them carefully.  Fran got a piece, in a restaurant, a classy one, no less, that still had it's vein.  We didn't go back for quite some time, and still we are wary of eating shrimp there.



pkondz said:


> YES! ME!! GLOAT! GLOAT! GLOAT!



I knew it!



pkondz said:


> That sounds interesting. Can't recall that I've ever had something like that before.



I hadn't either, but it was good.  I would eat it again.



pkondz said:


> You guys make a good team, sounds like.



Pretty much.



pkondz said:


> See? It's a popular glass.



When I was there with Michael earlier in the week, he ordered it for a friend who was buying his drink for the glass.



pkondz said:


> You're taking all the fun (and the illegality) out of it!



That's me!



pkondz said:


> I would never ask because
> 1. you wouldn't let me pay for it and it's $$$
> 2. it would almost certainly get broken in shipping.
> 3. if I'm that crazy about it... I'll just go get one in a couple of weeks!



Oh sure, I'd let you pay for it!



pkondz said:


> They're like magic.



I'll remember that next time I tie one on!



afwdwfan said:


> That cinnamon roll picture just made me drool on my keyboard. I want one right now!!!



Too bad you don't have a plan to go there soon.  I'm sure you could use the distraction.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a nice leisurely day. Thanks for the history report on CoP. I knew a lot of the information you shared but I picked up a few new tidbits.



Always glad when I can fill in even the smallest gaps of information.



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry lunch at LTT wasn't exactly what you expected. I really like their family style dinner and I don't recall having ever been there for lunch.



No, it was just what we expected!  I looked at the menu on my phone before making the reservation.  It was great!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm jealous that you got to hang out at Trader Sam's twice. I think that was a good call to cancel your dinner reservation and enjoy some drinks and apps there.



Me too!



DnA2010 said:


> just another week or two hopefully- I think 38 weeks is considered term (I'm now 39 weeks) and they won't let you go past 41 weeks...I'm def ready for it to be out for sure! We don't know what we are having- not much longer to wait to find out now...
> We are pondering a spring WDW trip while I'm still on maternity leave- from what I've read, might be a good age to take a baby



Good luck!  I can tell you that @Leshaface has taken her young boys to both DL and WDW and said that they are easier as infants than once they hit 2 years or so.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So now you're done with your midnight stint?



No. One more. I had two in a row, today was off (I soooo expected a call to come in. Didn't happen... Woot! I went out and bought a light meter in celebration) and tonight is my last (for now) midnight. After tonight I have two evening shifts, two day shifts and a midnight and I'm done for three weeks!!!



franandaj said:


> I steal ideas from the best!



 Me too!



franandaj said:


> I think we were in that room for a good 13 or 14 hours.



Wait.. in total, or at a stretch?



franandaj said:


> Oh, no pretty much she lets me do whatever I want on vacation or when we go out to Disney. It's at home that I rarely get to do what I want (unless she is asleep).



Sooo.... you're hoping she's asleep a lot? 



franandaj said:


> Long Beach has somewhat of a history compared to other West Coast cities. From 1902 until 1910 it was the fastest growing city in the US. Our port has been running for over 100 years, so there's lots of old buildings downtown. At least the ones that didn't crumble in the Earthquake of 1933. Even so much of the city was rebuilt in the 30's. There's been several multi-billion dollar redevelopment programs going on over the last 40 years and it's actually a nice destination for tourism. That is if you just want a nice scenic, temperate place to relax with good food, weather and oceans.



Thanks for that. I'm pretty sure some day I'll go to take in the Indy. It's on my bucket list at least. As is the Milwaukee Mile and Road America. Heck any of the race venues really. The Milwaukee Mile might be tough since they didn't race there this year. Hopefully they'll go back.



franandaj said:


> I remember when shrimp came without heads, but nothing else done to it. I learned all about deveining and cleaning.



Ew. Deveining off your plate? No thanks.



franandaj said:


> Nowadays they have machines that do it for you, but I still check them carefully. Fran got a piece, in a restaurant, a classy one, no less, that still had it's vein. We didn't go back for quite some time, and still we are wary of eating shrimp there.



Yeah, that's something that just shouldn't be missed at a restaurant.



franandaj said:


> I knew it!







franandaj said:


> When I was there with Michael earlier in the week, he ordered it for a friend who was buying his drink for the glass.



Not a bad deal.



franandaj said:


> Oh sure, I'd let you pay for it!



 Okay, well that still leaves #2 and #3.


----------



## Malia78

Getting my answers in for the final round...
1. left at 7:45 am
2. went to the Grand Floridian resort and Grand Floridian Café for some sustenance
3. all I know is that at one point there was a chocolate fondue with toasted marshmallows, pineapple, strawberries and brownie bites (that's four things right?)
4. made a serious dent in the trip report that we are finishing up
5. Inside Out and Superman vs. Batman
6. Milo


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> ISO 3200, 1/40 of a second, F 1.4 You're lucky, I copied this into the cache on the computer intending to respond on the phone, but I only got the other TR done, so I'm back on the computer and was able to access the specs.



Thanks, I know the "secret" to dark photos is the high ISO and slow shutter. I don't think my lens will allow that low of an f/stop. Hmmmm..... 



franandaj said:


> There is still the opportunity for change!



Very true! 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I'm not used to hard alcohol, mostly wine drinker at home.



Me too. If I'm out for dinner or happy hour, I'm a cocktail girl. 



franandaj said:


> Come to Anaheim and we can start your collection.



I am liking this plan!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Negative points?  Yikes.  I can't have that!
> 
> I went with the cop-out guess because I couldn't remember all of the cats' names.  I'll go with Pepper.



I can understand that, which I why I gave a tutorial.  Recorded.



IowaTater said:


> We love LTT for dinner because of the family style serving. Although the toffee cake & crab dip for lunch makes me really tempted to tell DH to have another burger! lol



With just two of us family style often is a bit too much, but if we were to go with other folks who might like it, the menu sounds good.



IowaTater said:


> Bwahahaha! The Zombie Heads were eating your brain cells!



  



IowaTater said:


> Gah! This one is tough. I love all the furbabies though!!
> 
> 1. 10:00 am
> 2. Visit with the guys
> 3. Cinnamon roll, doll whip, Tonga Toast, and bacon (because bacon makes everything better)
> 4. Went to one of the bars
> 5. Superman vs. Batman and Zootopia
> 6. Tesla



Recorded.



dhorner233 said:


> Did you see my post on the previous page?



Yes I did.  I replied earlier today.  I've been busy this week and got a little bit behind on my replies.  Not exactly sure what, I guess spending most of last week at the park really ate into my schedule!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> No. One more. I had two in a row, today was off (I soooo expected a call to come in. Didn't happen... Woot! I went out and bought a light meter in celebration) and tonight is my last (for now) midnight. After tonight I have two evening shifts, two day shifts and a midnight and I'm done for three weeks!!!



  Woo-hoo for you!



pkondz said:


> Wait.. in total, or at a stretch?



In total. We spent probably an hour or so there before we took off to MK, waiting for the bellman to bring the bags and then for Jim and Alberto to come by. You already know we were back in the room before 8PM.



pkondz said:


> Sooo.... you're hoping she's asleep a lot?



Yes and No. Yes because I can do my own stuff while she's alseep, but No because we have a crap ton of stuff that both of us need to do and I can't do it without her. If she sleeps all day, then we have a panic attack at the end of the day trying to get it done.



pkondz said:


> Thanks for that. I'm pretty sure some day I'll go to take in the Indy. It's on my bucket list at least. As is the Milwaukee Mile and Road America. Heck any of the race venues really. The Milwaukee Mile might be tough since they didn't race there this year. Hopefully they'll go back.



I'm still dumbstruck that you know about the Grand Prix. My BIL who is evidently into NASCAR was like, "There's a race in Long Beach?  Must be something local as opposed to National."



pkondz said:


> Ew. Deveining off your plate? No thanks.



No, no, no!  I meant that prior to cooking them I had to learn how to devein them.  I don't know about Canada, but in the US most stores now sell the shrimp already deveined, but they don't get the one on the other side, so I still have to get that one.



pkondz said:


> Yeah, that's something that just shouldn't be missed at a restaurant.



Especially a swanky members only one.



pkondz said:


> Not a bad deal.



This time around Fran will be drinking one on someone else's tab!



pkondz said:


> Okay, well that still leaves #2 and #3.



We are pretty good about packing things up for shipping (sales on eBay).  But if you want it, you can go get it.  Just keep in mind the box it comes in is pretty big.  If you only take carry on luggage, it may not fit in your suitcase, the box was more than a foot long.



Malia78 said:


> Getting my answers in for the final round...
> 1. left at 7:45 am
> 2. went to the Grand Floridian resort and Grand Floridian Café for some sustenance
> 3. all I know is that at one point there was a chocolate fondue with toasted marshmallows, pineapple, strawberries and brownie bites (that's four things right?)
> 4. made a serious dent in the trip report that we are finishing up
> 5. Inside Out and Superman vs. Batman
> 6. Milo



Who said anything about Final round?

Recorded.



Steppesister said:


> Thanks, I know the "secret" to dark photos is the high ISO and slow shutter. I don't think my lens will allow that low of an f/stop. Hmmmm.....



I call this my "Dark ride lens".  It was quite the saga, and I've had it less than a year, though it was originally purchased in late September last year.



Steppesister said:


> Me too. If I'm out for dinner or happy hour, I'm a cocktail girl.



I have my one cocktail before dinner, and then generally switch to wine.



Steppesister said:


> I am liking this plan!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Woo-hoo for you!



You're not going to believe this.
So I'm finishing up my last bit of my shift this morning when my supervisor walks in.
"Did Joe talk to you about Friday night?"
Uh... no? Apparently, Joe, who's a good friend/co-worker wants to take some time off. I know his DD is going through some stuff right now so it's probably about that. So of course I want to make sure he can get the time off. But that means I'll have to work Friday afternoon from 2:30pm until Saturday morning 7am _and_ go back to work at 2:30 pm that afternoon. I told him to see if there was _anything_ else he could do and call me after 3pm when I should be awake. I wake up at 2 (stupid dog barking) and call him.
"Well, you can either work 16 hours from afternoon til morning, or you can come in Friday morning (at 6:30) and work 16 hours then."

Upshot was that the supervisor said he would work the midnight shift to make sure Joe got his leave... and I said no to the day/evening shift.

I just... can't. I can hardly think straight right now.



franandaj said:


> Yes and No. Yes because I can do my own stuff while she's alseep, but No because we have a crap ton of stuff that both of us need to do and I can't do it without her. If she sleeps all day, then we have a panic attack at the end of the day trying to get it done.



Life. It's not for the meek.



franandaj said:


> I'm still dumbstruck that you know about the Grand Prix. My BIL who is evidently into NASCAR was like, "There's a race in Long Beach? Must be something local as opposed to National."



More _International_ actually. Although currently the Indycars only race in two countries, they have in recent years raced in Mexico, Brazil, Japan, England (and I think one other Euro country, don't remember.)
Plus drivers are from several countries as well. USA, Canada, France, Brazil, Russia come to mind.



franandaj said:


> No, no, no! I meant that prior to cooking them I had to learn how to devein them.



Oh! Okay. Phew.



franandaj said:


> I don't know about Canada, but in the US most stores now sell the shrimp already deveined, but they don't get the one on the other side, so I still have to get that one.



Here too.



franandaj said:


> This time around Fran will be drinking one on someone else's tab!



Betcha it'll taste better.



franandaj said:


> We are pretty good about packing things up for shipping (sales on eBay). But if you want it, you can go get it. Just keep in mind the box it comes in is pretty big. If you only take carry on luggage, it may not fit in your suitcase, the box was more than a foot long.



Okay, thanks for the heads up. Haven't made up my mind one way or the other.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> More _International_ actually. Although currently the Indycars only race in two countries, they have in recent years raced in Mexico, Brazil, Japan, England (and I think one other Euro country, don't remember.)
> Plus drivers are from several countries as well. USA, Canada, France, Brazil, Russia come to mind.


Yes Toronto is their only international stop now and I watch all series of racing - F1, Indy Car and Nascar so am quite familiar with the Long Beach race.  Have been watching it for years. OH and one of our Canadian Indy Car Drivers James Hinchcliffe will be competing in Dancing with the Stars this season.
Now back to your trip report oh and yea for pity/ bonus points.  I didn't do too well this round but I am still hanging in there.
Final Check out Day

1. What time do we leave the room?
9:25am

2. What do we do between check out and DME?
Eat drink and be merry - I don't really know so I will guess - tour the Polynesian resort.

3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
Waffles, bacon, dole whip, pineapple

4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
Prepared your trip report.

5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
Mary Poppins and the Batman vs Superman

6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page. 
Tesla


----------



## DnA2010

will be back for a full read and answers/reply


----------



## DnA2010

Well still pregnant here...nothing like being over due 
Better get some answers in! With assistance from the DH- he likes participating now so some of the picks are his contributions 



Final Check out Day


1. What time do we leave the room?
8:30
2. What do we do between check out and DME?
Have breakfast, finish off last minute shopping
3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
Tonga Toast, Bacon, Mac Pineapple pancakes, coffee
4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
Worked on TR
5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
The Good Dinosaur, Star Wars -TFA (DH picked this one- he's hoping for our little thing to "awaken" and exit!) 
6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
I'm going to go with a white thing- Alto - older cats can really miss their people!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> You're not going to believe this.
> So I'm finishing up my last bit of my shift this morning when my supervisor walks in.
> "Did Joe talk to you about Friday night?"
> Uh... no? Apparently, Joe, who's a good friend/co-worker wants to take some time off. I know his DD is going through some stuff right now so it's probably about that. So of course I want to make sure he can get the time off. But that means I'll have to work Friday afternoon from 2:30pm until Saturday morning 7am _and_ go back to work at 2:30 pm that afternoon. I told him to see if there was _anything_ else he could do and call me after 3pm when I should be awake. I wake up at 2 (stupid dog barking) and call him.
> "Well, you can either work 16 hours from afternoon til morning, or you can come in Friday morning (at 6:30) and work 16 hours then."
> 
> Upshot was that the supervisor said he would work the midnight shift to make sure Joe got his leave... and I said no to the day/evening shift.



That sounds almost as bad as them calling you on vacation!



pkondz said:


> I just... can't. I can hardly think straight right now.



Hopefully by now you have caught up on your sleep and are all ready for WDW.



pkondz said:


> Life. It's not for the meek.



You got that right!



pkondz said:


> More _International_ actually. Although currently the Indycars only race in two countries, they have in recent years raced in Mexico, Brazil, Japan, England (and I think one other Euro country, don't remember.)
> Plus drivers are from several countries as well. USA, Canada, France, Brazil, Russia come to mind.



Interesting.  As I said, we either try to get out of town, or now that we have a big cushy house on the other side of town we can't even hear the race from our house so we just stay put.



pkondz said:


> Okay, thanks for the heads up. Haven't made up my mind one way or the other



Have you made your mind up now? We are going to the local one today for a special Halloweentime mug. I hope the drink doesn't have coconut in it.



juniorbugman said:


> Yes Toronto is their only international stop now and I watch all series of racing - F1, Indy Car and Nascar so am quite familiar with the Long Beach race. Have been watching it for years. OH and one of our Canadian Indy Car Drivers James Hinchcliffe will be competing in Dancing with the Stars this season.



Huh. Look at all this edumacation that I am getting from folks who don't even live in my area.



juniorbugman said:


> Now back to your trip report oh and yea for pity/ bonus points. I didn't do too well this round but I am still hanging in there



Actually you're doing fairly well.



juniorbugman said:


> Final Check out Day
> 
> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 9:25am
> 
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> Eat drink and be merry - I don't really know so I will guess - tour the Polynesian resort.
> 
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> Waffles, bacon, dole whip, pineapple
> 
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> Prepared your trip report.
> 
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> Mary Poppins and the Batman vs Superman
> 
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
> Tesla



Recorded. 



DnA2010 said:


> will be back for a full read and answers/reply



Okey dokey!



DnA2010 said:


> Well still pregnant here...nothing like being over due
> Better get some answers in! With assistance from the DH- he likes participating now so



Well hopefully your little one has awakened!



DnA2010 said:


> Final Check out Day
> 
> 
> 1. What time do we leave the room?
> 8:30
> 2. What do we do between check out and DME?
> Have breakfast, finish off last minute shopping
> 3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).
> Tonga Toast, Bacon, Mac Pineapple pancakes, coffee
> 4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?
> Worked on TR
> 5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?
> The Good Dinosaur, Star Wars -TFA (DH picked this one- he's hoping for our little thing to "awaken" and exit!)
> 6. Which cat missed me the most at home? Hint: FB friends might have an advantage on this one. For a complete listing see next page.
> I'm going to go with a white thing- Alto - older cats can really miss their people!



Recorded.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Hopefully by now you have caught up on your sleep and are all ready for WDW.



Still a little groggy, but it's getting better.
Having trouble getting to bed early, but still getting up early to drive Kay to school. First week, so...



franandaj said:


> Interesting. As I said, we either try to get out of town, or now that we have a big cushy house on the other side of town we can't even hear the race from our house so we just stay put.



How far is it from Long Beach to DL?
I'm thinking....... based on all your kind offers....

This is what I'm thinking... Indy race gets me to Long Beach... and then... stay a bit longer for DL?



franandaj said:


> Have you made your mind up now? We are going to the local one today for a special Halloweentime mug. I hope the drink doesn't have coconut in it.



Yup. If I want it, I'll get it. I assume Trader Sam's is open late (i.e. past park close.)
But... probably not. I wouldn't have a spot for it!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Still a little groggy, but it's getting better.
> Having trouble getting to bed early, but still getting up early to drive Kay to school. First week, so...



I always have trouble getting to bed early, but I rarely have be up early for much of anything so that's why I have so much trouble with getting up early when I need to!



pkondz said:


> How far is it from Long Beach to DL?



Google says 20 miles. Generally it's about 27-32 minutes, but I have made it as quickly as 23 minutes on a day without traffic.



pkondz said:


> I'm thinking....... based on all your kind offers....
> 
> This is what I'm thinking... Indy race gets me to Long Beach... and then... stay a bit longer for DL?



That works. When you go to DL, you'll want to stay nearby, like at one of the Good Neighbor hotels. I will certainly come out during the day to spread pixie dust, but I don't do rope drop when traveling from home. Also I won't be able to keep up late night hours. My idea of a trip to the park is 5-6 hours, even an 8 hour day kills me.  That way you be there at rope drop and close the park down.



pkondz said:


> Yup. If I want it, I'll get it. I assume Trader Sam's is open late (i.e. past park close.)
> But... probably not. I wouldn't have a spot for it!



It is pretty big to put in your luggage, unless you have four oversized suitcases!


----------



## franandaj

I know that there are a lot of folks who are on trips and stuff. There are other folks who have stuff going on. I am giving you the 24 hour notice that I may post the last update. 
But don't fret, there is a whole contest that even if you sucked on the whole contest, you might be able to make it up if you are interested in doing research. I have some questions that allow you to make up points if you were paying attention, in fact it is a notes included test. I think thats what we called it back in HS!


----------



## franandaj

While we're waiting for a few more stragglers to chime in on the Contest, I thought I'd share another day trip out to Disneyland that I took almost three weeks ago.

It had been a long long time since we had been out to Disneyland, very possibly, the last time we were there was for the Premiere of Frozen back in May!  The Horror!  I had DIS friends who were coming into town the third weekend in August and I had arranged to meet them several different days while they were visiting.  In fact that week I was at Disney 5 out of 7 days.  It has taken me this long to catch up on daily life so that I can post about our exploits!

It turns out that the first day that I went out there was the last day that the Haunted Mansion was going to be open for a while.  It was going down the next day to install the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay.  I’m a little sick of that, at first it was a cute novelty, but now half the year the attraction is NBC, and that gets a bit tiresome, after however many years they have been doing it.  I didn’t bring my dark lens, but I actually got a few shots in there that I haven’t been able to get before.  Not the stretching room portraits, but on  the ride itself.





































After we narrowly avoided becoming the 1000th ghost we hopped over to DCA for a ride on 













I won’t spoil anything for those of you who have not been on it, I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride.  What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences.  I can’t wait to ride it again!

After our world travels, we headed over to the Hyperion Theater to see Frozen.  Goofy was out in his Sunday finest.





So we made our way over to the theatre.





Skip ahead to where you see food and drinks, if you don’t want to see Frozen spoilers. I didn't capture some of the surprise special effects, but you get a gist of some of the traditional staging in the feature.

They did a great job on the remodeled theater.









The men in the ice fields.





Young Christoph and Sven.





Anna, wanting to build a snowman.





We’re going to have a party!









It’s all fine and dandy until someone wants to get married.





Someone’s chill pill was overreacting!









Anna and Christoph team up to find Elsa and bring her back.





But first Olaf has to bask in the sunlight!





When Christoph realizes that Anna is sick he takes her to visit the Trolls who raised him.





Because her injury was to the heart she needs true love to save her. When the true love she thought she had turned out to be a schmuck, in the end her sister came to her rescue and they saved the kingdom.  Even Olaf.





Everyone lived Happily Ever After in Arrendell and it was all hunky dory.  I left out some key scenes because there are some really cool scenes that are better left to seeing live.  It is a great show with all the effects of a Broadway style show.  I’ve said this before, but I don’t want to give away the surprises, but at least wanted to show how cool it was.  I’m not going to go see it on my own just to see it, but if any of you come to town, and want to see it, I will try to do my best to get you great seats to see it.

After the show everyone who had been touring all day was ready to chill out and have a few drinks and just relax.

So we hit up a lounge that was nice and close.  I got the Diamond Vodka Martini.





@Leshafaces’s DH got the Manhattan with the Diamond Ice cube.  He wasn’t happy.  If you’ve seen my previous TRs you know that they used to have a spherical ice cube and her DH was totally enthralled with that ice cube.  





I had not eaten all day, and by this time I was starving so I ordered this queso with chips.  No one else seemed to be hungry and I ended up eating the whole thing myself.  It was really hot when it came and I actually burned my mouth on the first bite and it plagued me for almost two weeks after this day!  





After our first drink with the Diamond Ice Cube Leshaface’s DH wanted his sphere Ice Cube.  So he got the bartender to make us some.





The drinks were much better with the Sphere ice cube.  I’m hoping that now that the 60th is over they will be back to making the spheres instead of the diamond.





Before we said goodnight, we all took a group photo.


----------



## Steppesister

When this happens, I will need 3 weeks notice. And I can commit now as long as it's not during our trip to Guam next year. 

Trader Sams, Carsland, and y'all are my priorities.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> When this happens, I will need 3 weeks notice. And I can commit now as long as it's not during our trip to Guam next year.
> 
> Trader Sams, Carsland, and y'all are my priorities.



I don't know if he was talking about 2017, but if so, the Grand Prix takes place April 7-9 next year so days at DL would either be before the 7th or after the 9th. Don't know when your Guam trip is scheduled for, but I'm here then. My only plans in April are weekends at the VGC starting the weekend after Easter!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I always have trouble getting to bed early, but I rarely have be up early for much of anything so that's why I have so much trouble with getting up early when I need to!



I was hoping to sleep in this morning. But I was _still_ up before 8. ugh.



franandaj said:


> Google says 20 miles. Generally it's about 27-32 minutes, but I have made it as quickly as 23 minutes on a day without traffic.



Not bad at all.



franandaj said:


> That works. When you go to DL, you'll want to stay nearby, like at one of the Good Neighbor hotels. I will certainly come out during the day to spread pixie dust, but I don't do rope drop when traveling from home. Also I won't be able to keep up late night hours. My idea of a trip to the park is 5-6 hours, even an 8 hour day kills me. That way you be there at rope drop and close the park down.



I would _never_ expect you to do anything outside your comfort zone. I hate to impose... ever.
That's why I never ask for DISmeets with people in the cities that I visit. It just feels like I'm taking advantage and I don't like doing that.
"Oh! You live in _______ wanna meet?" It feels like I'm forcing you to meet.

But when people say "Hey! You're coming to my town! Let's meet!" then I'm all over that.



franandaj said:


> It is pretty big to put in your luggage, unless you have four oversized suitcases!



I think luggage space won't be an issue for me this trip.


----------



## pkondz

Okay, going to wrap it up soon, so I'll look at your update later.
But.

It definitely won't be 2017 then. Kay's 16th is this year and I'm taking her to Florida for Spring Break (she wants to see Universal and a couple other things, non-Disney). Spring break here is the last week of March.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I would _never_ expect you to do anything outside your comfort zone. I hate to impose... ever.
> That's why I never ask for DISmeets with people in the cities that I visit. It just feels like I'm taking advantage and I don't like doing that.
> "Oh! You live in _______ wanna meet?" It feels like I'm forcing you to meet.
> 
> But when people say "Hey! You're coming to my town! Let's meet!" then I'm all over that



If you were in Long Beach for the Grand Prix and we didn't make arrangements to get together I would feel slighted.  At least we would make arrangements to get together at a restaurant, but I might even invite you over for a home cooked meal (depending on how messy and atrocious our house was at the time).  Although I might worry that my cooking standards were not up to that of yours!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> If you were in Long Beach for the Grand Prix and we didn't make arrangements to get together I would feel slighted.



Oh! I'd definitely let you know I was coming and ask to meet you.
Because you've already asked!
But if I'd said "I'm going to DL!" and didn't hear from you or you never said anything... then I wouldn't ask.



franandaj said:


> At least we would make arrangements to get together at a restaurant, but I might even invite you over for a home cooked meal (depending on how messy and atrocious our house was at the time). Although I might worry that my cooking standards were not up to that of yours!



Oh, pish. I'm quite sure your cooking is far better than mine, from what you've said you cook.
And I've said this before... and often.
I don't care if the best you can do is burned toast. If I get invited out, that means a break from _me_ cooking!


Anyway, last post for the night. Hitting the hay! g'night!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Enjoyed the day at DL. I haven't seen the overlay of HM but I am so in love with it as it is I would get a little 'haunted' by the repeat every year. Its like at WDW the castle looks real pretty at Christmas but that crane goes up in September. Come on...

Cool re Soarin looking forward to that. Be cool if they varied the movie between original and new like Star Tours mixes it up so you don't know which sequence you will get! 

It must have been nice to see your friends. Great group photo! Love that ladies Empire t shirt!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> the last time we were there was for the Premiere of Frozen back in May! The Horror!







franandaj said:


> I had DIS friends who were coming into town the third weekend in August and I had arranged to meet them several different days while they were visiting.



Wow. That's really nice of you.



franandaj said:


> In fact that week I was at Disney 5 out of 7 days.



Dudette! VIP treatment indeed!



franandaj said:


> but now half the year the attraction is NBC



While I'd love to see it, half a year is a bit much.
I love the classic HM too much.



franandaj said:


> but I actually got a few shots in there that I haven’t been able to get before. Not the stretching room portraits, but on the ride itself.



Nice shots!
This one (below) is my fave, though.



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



That little "Around the World" sign tickles me for some reason.



franandaj said:


> I won’t spoil anything for those of you who have not been on it, I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride. What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences. I can’t wait to ride it again!



Good to know! I'm hoping to get to see it this trip.



franandaj said:


> Someone’s chill pill was overreacting!







franandaj said:


> Everyone lived Happily Ever After in Arrendell and it was all hunky dory.



Looked like a pretty good show!



franandaj said:


> I’ve said this before, but I don’t want to give away the surprises, but at least wanted to show how cool it was.



Of course it was cool. It's Frozen.



franandaj said:


> I was starving so I ordered this queso with chips. No one else seemed to be hungry and I ended up eating the whole thing myself. It was really hot when it came and I actually burned my mouth on the first bite and it plagued me for almost two weeks after this day!



Ugh. I hate when that happens. Done it myself a few times. You'd think we'd learn, but nooooooooo.



franandaj said:


> After our first drink with the Diamond Ice Cube Leshaface’s DH wanted his sphere Ice Cube. So he got the bartender to make us some.



I didn't know they made them to order!



franandaj said:


> Before we said goodnight, we all took a group photo.



Good looking group.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> It definitely won't be 2017 then. Kay's 16th is this year and I'm taking her to Florida for Spring Break (she wants to see Universal and a couple other things, non-Disney). Spring break here is the last week of March.



OK, good to know. I have no plans beyond October 27-November 10, 2017 and even those are up in the air until we get out of Apt #1.  I'm not allowed to plan anything until we get out. The above mentioned trip is a reward, if we finish.

That being said, I checked to see if the 2018 dates for the Grand Prix had been set and they have!  It's Friday the 13th through Sunday the 15th. Also if DCA continues its Food and Wine weekends Festival, that would probably be going on at that time, as Easter falls on April 1 and DCA does the F&W after Easter to boost attendance. 



pkondz said:


> Oh! I'd definitely let you know I was coming and ask to meet you.
> Because you've already asked!
> But if I'd said "I'm going to DL!" and didn't hear from you or you never said anything... then I wouldn't ask.



Well consider me asked.



pkondz said:


> Oh, pish. I'm quite sure your cooking is far better than mine, from what you've said you cook.
> And I've said this before... and often.
> I don't care if the best you can do is burned toast. If I get invited out, that means a break from _me_ cooking!



Well you would be on vacation so you wouldnt be cooking anyways, but I'm hoping by the time you come, we have our house in order and I wouldn't be embarrassed to allow guests inside.

As far as cooking, I just get bored easily. When I was young and poor, I couldn't afford to eat out for all the exotic things I wanted to try, so I read cookbooks and experimented. I still do that since Fran is often too tired to go out anywhere.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Enjoyed the day at DL. I haven't seen the overlay of HM but I am so in love with it as it is I would get a little 'haunted' by the repeat every year. Its like at WDW the castle looks real pretty at Christmas but that crane goes up in September. Come on...



The overlay version of the HM is already open. I'll have to go ride it at least once to see how they changed it from last year, but I don't like the song nearly as much as the original, nor the bright colors. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Cool re Soarin looking forward to that. Be cool if they varied the movie between original and new like Star Tours mixes it up so you don't know which sequence you will get!



That would be cool if they offered an option to see the old one. I already miss it!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> It must have been nice to see your friends. Great group photo! Love that ladies Empire t shirt!



Great to see old friends and meet new ones!


----------



## Steppesister

See your update and all the Meet chatter....

Off to church, but will be spending time here this afternoon. My house is utterly devoid of anything that resembles food too, so I guess I'll shop first too.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I have no plans beyond October 27-November 10, 2017 and even those are up in the air until we get out of Apt #1. I'm not allowed to plan anything until we get out. The above mentioned trip is a reward, if we finish.



Not a bad reward.



franandaj said:


> I checked to see if the 2018 dates for the Grand Prix had been set and they have!



Already?!?!? I'm shocked. Usually the schedule doesn't come out that early. I guess maybe for some venues it is and for others it's not.



franandaj said:


> It's Friday the 13th through Sunday the 15th. Also if DCA continues its Food and Wine weekends Festival, that would probably be going on at that time, as Easter falls on April 1 and DCA does the F&W after Easter to boost attendance.



Oh really! Lady, you're making this hard to say no to.



franandaj said:


> Well consider me asked.





Plus, as an added thought, there are people like yourself whom I've come to "know" a little bit better than others. Someone posts once or twice on my TR would probably dread me saying "Hey! Wanna meet!"



franandaj said:


> Well you would be on vacation so you wouldnt be cooking anyways, but I'm hoping by the time you come, we have our house in order and I wouldn't be embarrassed to allow guests inside.



True, but... never let a dirty house dissuade you from offering me food.

Never.



franandaj said:


> As far as cooking, I just get bored easily. When I was young and poor, I couldn't afford to eat out for all the exotic things I wanted to try, so I read cookbooks and experimented. I still do that since Fran is often too tired to go out anywhere.



I can see that. Right now, I'm in a rut. Too tired to experiment.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A very nice day at the parks with the DISer friends. I can't wait to see HMH at the DLR this year and see the new gingerbread house. I can't wait to go next weekend to see the Halloween season. I am interested in seeing how AP DAYS will be like. Hopefully they will have the AP merchandise back in.

I see from your spot that you were able to get the back area of the Orchestra seating area in the middle which is a great spot where you watch the show. 

Very nice group picture.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> In fact that week I was at Disney 5 out of 7 days.



WOW! Fabulous that you can do that! (I miss those days.)



franandaj said:


> but now half the year the attraction is NBC,



Well, that's a bit much. No, that's a lot too much. Totally takes the novelty out of it, and destroys the completely wonderful original. 



franandaj said:


>



Never get tired of that view! Ever. Total throwback to my childhood in Hemet. 



franandaj said:


> I’m not going to go see it on my own just to see it, but if any of you come to town, and want to see it, I will try to do my best to get you great seats to see it.



I'M IN!!! 



franandaj said:


> I actually burned my mouth on the first bite and it plagued me for almost two weeks after this day!



Yeah... been there and done that. I did it last week. I am in such a hurry to wolf down my lunch at work that I forget it's come right out of the microwave and HOT! 



franandaj said:


>



I really love this shot- artistically speaking. It really shows the heart of the employee... I dunno, just love everything about it. Good one! 



franandaj said:


> The drinks were much better with the Sphere ice cube.



Oh, no doubt!! LOL! 



franandaj said:


> I don't know if he was talking about 2017, but if so, the Grand Prix takes place April 7-9 next year so days at DL would either be before the 7th or after the 9th. Don't know when your Guam trip is scheduled for, but I'm here then. My only plans in April are weekends at the VGC starting the weekend after Easter!



Looks like he let us know... I may have to go somewhere (DLR or WDW) before that, but would love to do both- something before AND with you guys. I"m maybe the most flexible, so keep me posted. 



pkondz said:


> That's why I never ask for DISmeets with people in the cities that I visit. It just feels like I'm taking advantage and I don't like doing that.
> "Oh! You live in _______ wanna meet?" It feels like I'm forcing you to meet.



I don't think most of us here would feel that way. But yes, it's best to be the one to ask/invite if you're the local. 



franandaj said:


> If you were in Long Beach for the Grand Prix and we didn't make arrangements to get together I would feel slighted.



As would I. Well, in Salem that is.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> See your update and all the Meet chatter....
> 
> Off to church, but will be spending time here this afternoon. My house is utterly devoid of anything that resembles food too, so I guess I'll shop first too.



How does that happen? I guess I have enough freezer space that if nothing else we have meat or poultry to fall back on. Even fish fillets from Trader Joe's. I also keep a good supply of frozen veggies for those times when I am just too tired to prepare fresh.  When the big one haopens in LA I'll  need you all to come over and help me grill the turkeys, hams, chickens, trip tips, prime ribs and skirt steaks over the coals as we won't have gas to grill then or freezer power to keep them cold!



pkondz said:


> Already?!?!? I'm shocked. Usually the schedule doesn't come out that early. I guess maybe for some venues it is and for others it's not.



I found it on the City of Long Beach website. Since it on the streets and not a venue, they probably plan it two years in advance.



pkondz said:


> Oh really! Lady, you're making this hard to say no to.



Well good! I bet you would have a whole gaggle of ladies coming out to join you by 2018!



pkondz said:


> Plus, as an added thought, there are people like yourself whom I've come to "know" a little bit better than others. Someone posts once or twice on my TR would probably dread me saying "Hey! Wanna meet!"



I was wary about meeting up with folks on the DIS at first. But I have had nothing but good experiences with my DIS meets. I had my first opportunity quite a few years ago but I was afraid since I had never met anyone from the DIS. She and her family came to Long Beach. But we were in Anaheim that weekend. We didn’t meet up. But one year later we did meet with her family and since then we met several times after that and they have even stayed at our house. 

I consider her a good friend even if we don't keep in as close of contact as we did a few years ago.



pkondz said:


> True, but... never let a dirty house dissuade you from offering me food.
> 
> Never.



I would never worry about it being dirty. That's a given, it's the whole hoarders factor!   really not lmao. I hope we have got rid of a lot of this stuff we have no where to display. 



pkondz said:


> I can see that. Right now, I'm in a rut. Too tired to experiment.



Me too. I was like that until the last trip. Plus I promised Fran on our Dream cruise that I wouldn't make "real" dinners, and we saw how that worked. I ended up at my heaviest weight ever. Now I'm losing almost half a pound a day just by not eating a lot. If I lose enough I may be able to drop some meds!



mvf-m11c said:


> A very nice day at the parks with the DISer friends. I can't wait to see HMH at the DLR this year and see the new gingerbread house. I can't wait to go next weekend to see the Halloween season. I am interested in seeing how AP DAYS will be like. Hopefully they will have the AP merchandise back in.



I'm not sure how the whole AP Days stuff works but if you clue me in when  it opens, we might be able to coordinate our days out there.



mvf-m11c said:


> I see from your spot that you were able to get the back area of the Orchestra seating area in the middle which is a great spot where you watch the show.
> 
> Very nice group picture.



Yes we were able to get my favorite spot for the Frozen show and we could finally see the chandelier. 



Steppesister said:


> WOW! Fabulous that you can do that! (I miss those days.)



I'm glad I can do it, but boy did it kill me for going out there that many  days.



Steppesister said:


> Well, that's a bit much. No, that's a lot too much. Totally takes the novelty out of it, and destroys the completely wonderful original.



Yeah September through January is way too long.



Steppesister said:


> Never get tired of that view! Ever. Total throwback to my childhood in Hemet.



So are you that young that you were a kid when  DCA opened?  



Steppesister said:


> I'M IN!!!



You're totally on the list!  With or without pkondz we'll totally do it up when you come! Bring the family, we're all there!



Steppesister said:


> Yeah... been there and done that. I did it last week. I am in such a hurry to wolf down my lunch at work that I forget it's come right out of the microwave and HOT!



Yeah, doesn't that suck?



Steppesister said:


> I really love this shot- artistically speaking. It really shows the heart of the employee... I dunno, just love everything about it. Good one!



You're so right! I didn't even realize how proud he was of that sphere!



Steppesister said:


> Oh, no doubt!! LOL!





Steppesister said:


> Looks like he let us know... I may have to go somewhere (DLR or WDW) before that, but would love to do both- something before AND with you guys. I"m maybe the most flexible, so keep me posted.



We'll all definitely keep posted, neither of us would want yo uh to miss it!



Steppesister said:


> I don't think most of us here would feel that way. But yes, it's best to be the one to ask/invite if you're the local.



However you can alway put it out there..."Hey I'm going to... anyone close enough want to meet up?"  You may be surprised at how many Southwestern US folks who might drive to see you!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> So are you that young that you were a kid when DCA opened?



Headed to bed (very early morning for work) but just really quick... no, I mean real life scene from downtown Hemet growing up. It was a lot like that with the palm tree lined "Florida Ave.", our lit up marquee on the theater, etc... I really miss what SoCal used to be. <sigh>


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I found it on the City of Long Beach website. Since it on the streets and not a venue, they probably plan it two years in advance.



Makes sense. Plus they _know_ it's coming. Same with Toronto and a few other venues. Some... not so much.



franandaj said:


> Well good! I bet you would have a whole gaggle of ladies coming out to join you by 2018!



Ooh la la! 



franandaj said:


> I was wary about meeting up with folks on the DIS at first. But I have had nothing but good experiences with my DIS meets. I had my first opportunity quite a few years ago but I was afraid since I had never met anyone from the DIS. She and her family came to Long Beach. But we were in Anaheim that weekend. We didn’t meet up. But one year later we did meet with her family and since then we met several times after that and they have even stayed at our house.
> 
> I consider her a good friend even if we don't keep in as close of contact as we did a few years ago.



 I've had a few and met nothing but good people.



franandaj said:


> I would never worry about it being dirty. That's a given, it's the whole hoarders factor!



You're probably not as bad as my Dad! So no worries!



franandaj said:


> really not lmao. I hope we have got rid of a lot of this stuff we have no where to display.



Ruby has a rule. If we haven't used something in er... uh... I think it's 5? 2? years... whatever, if it ain't used, it goes.



franandaj said:


> Me too. I was like that until the last trip. Plus I promised Fran on our Dream cruise that I wouldn't make "real" dinners, and we saw how that worked. I ended up at my heaviest weight ever. Now I'm losing almost half a pound a day just by not eating a lot. If I lose enough I may be able to drop some meds!



Not bad! Good luck with that!
I need to get on the weight loss thing, too. Just sooo busy and burned out, my motivation is pretty much rock bottom.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Day 10
> 
> Bungalow check out day.
> 
> We got all the suitcases packed up, divvied up what was left of the groceries, zip tied the owner's locker and called Bell Services at the height of their rush hour.
> 
> It was about 11:20 when they came to pick up the bags. We explained the confusion of where the bags were going. Fran and I were staying one more night at the Polynesian in a studio Villa, where as Jim and Alberto had a Standard View Studio at Kidani.  I was amazed that I found that only a week or so before we all left!
> 
> Jim and Alberto rode on the golf cart with the bellman to the front and we started to scoot on. In the craziness of getting everything packed up, I hadn’t looked at my phone in over an hour.  I pulled it out just to see if I had received any interesting texts or emails, and an hour earlier I had received the text that our room was ready!!!! At 10:20AM!  So we hightailed it to the bell desk and found our guy. He hadn't even unloaded the bags off the golf cart yet so we caught him in time. We were in 1120 Pago Pago.


  Check out day is a sad day, but the fact that you are right back in another room makes it so much better.  Glad you looked at the phone while you still had access to the luggage.



franandaj said:


> Beautiful flowers at the Poly!


  Yes they are.
The room and the grounds are beautiful.  




franandaj said:


> Fran called Jim and Alberto in case they wanted to use our room at all that day while they were waiting for theirs to be ready. They stopped by and got one of our extra MBs so they could get into the room if necessary.
> 
> I had FP+ at DHS for TSMM, ToT and Star Tours.  I even made one with Jim’s MB for RnRC, but it had been quite a week with lots of stimuli.  That combined with the fact that it was nearly noon, and I had a slight ulterior motive, those three factors made me question as to whether or not we wanted to stay the course, or come up with a new plan.
> 
> In the end, Fran and I had decided to go to MK since I never got my ride on the Peoplemover or the Carousel of Progress, two things that I really wanted to do this trip. The guys were going to MK to catch a bus to AKL so we all rode together for one last ride on the Monorail as a group.
> 
> When we entered MK, Fran wanted to take a trip through the Emporium, and we didn't buy anything!  We stopped for a PP photo.


  I can't remember the last time I was on the people mover or the carousel of progress, must have been around the 1990's. 



franandaj said:


> Then we got on the Peoplemover.  I couldn't even remember the last time I was on this ride!





franandaj said:


> I hear this is the obligatory shot.


  I see there were not that many on the people mover?



franandaj said:


> Now I’m going to give you a little fun fact here. Most of you probably know that the Carousel of Progress was created for the 1964 World’s Fair. And I'm sure many of you know that CoP was moved to Disneyland after the fair was over as were several other attractions. Now in researching this segment I found this interesting (the rest of you probably couldn't care less), but the attraction was moved with only minor changes, and one was removing all references to General Electric's "now passe" Gold Medallion Home. The reason I found this humorous is that the CoP opened in 1967, and the home (that I keep saying we need to get cleaned up and rented) as a Gold Medallion "all electric home" was built in 1969 by Fran's parents. So they built an apartment building that was already obsolete!


 What makes it a Gold Medallion home?




franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> So just a little more history here.  In the 1970s GE started to think that they were not getting the bang for their advertising buck as most of the people going to Disneyland were Californians and most were repeat visitors. They asked Disney to relocate the attraction to the newly opened Magic Kingdom.  In the move, the theater dropped the Kaleidephonic Screens that the attraction previous had and we got the shiny silver curtain.  Evidently they were hard to maintain.  They also had the Sherman Brothers write a new song, “The Best Time of Your Life” for the aging attraction. This was replaced with a modern version of “It’s a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow” in 1993 when the attraction had a major refurb.


  I know I have not been on this since 1990...  It either looks different or I just don't remember it at all. 



franandaj said:


> After our little trip down memory lane, both of us were starting to get hungry so we talked about dining options.  I would have loved to try Skipper Canteen, but I knew Fran was in the camp of wanting the menu to change, so I kept quiet on that one. I did not relish getting a QS meal at any of the options.  She suggested Liberty Tavern and I thought they served a "Buffet at your table" style meal, but it turns out that's only for dinner. On our phones we were able to get a reservation at 2:20 and it was 1:45, so perfect!





franandaj said:


> We made our way to Liberty Square via a couple shops, and still no purchases! When we went to check in at the podium the couple in front of us were trying to do a "walk up" and the CM told them that they were only seating reservations. Score for us!


  Great job you too!!!
Lunch look ssooooo good.




franandaj said:


> It was 10 minutes to 3PM, and Trader Sams opened at 4PM, I was hoping we could get in there for a drink before we had to leave for our dinner reservation. By the time we got back to the resort it was 20 to 4PM and Fran pointed out that she would not be hungry at dinner. I noted that they would charge us $10 each if we didn't show up. We found the phone number online and called the restaurant directly. I had her talk to them as she is much better at telling people bad news, unfortunate details, or outright lies. She got us off the hook for our Boathouse reservation so we were clear to spend the rest of the evening drinking!


Great job Fran!  another score.



franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> 
> I picked up a pager at Trader Sams and got in line. Not only is rope drop a good strategy for the parks, but if you want a seat in the bar, you need to get there right at opening. We noticed that several parties had one drink and left.  That's not surprising considering the high price tag on most of the drinks. Seats started to open up again close to 5PM, so if you don’t make it right at opening, you might want to pace yourself and give it a little time.  Some ambience shots.


  Great advice for us, pace yourself and give yourself time.  I think the last time we were so hot and thirsty, we drank our drinks so fast, and felt a little too happy when we left.

Love your drink glass collection!



franandaj said:


> They were doing this fire ceremony as we were heading back to the room.


 this looks like fun, how was it?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> It had been a long long time since we had been out to Disneyland, very possibly, the last time we were there was for the Premiere of Frozen back in May!



Whoa.  Were you going through withdrawal?



franandaj said:


> It turns out that the first day that I went out there was the last day that the Haunted Mansion was going to be open for a while. It was going down the next day to install the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay. I’m a little sick of that, at first it was a cute novelty, but now half the year the attraction is NBC, and that gets a bit tiresome, after however many years they have been doing it.



I can see where that would be tiresome.  Especially if it's more than seasonal now.



franandaj said:


> I won’t spoil anything for those of you who have not been on it, I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride. What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences. I can’t wait to ride it again!



I can't wait to experience the new version...someday.



franandaj said:


> It is a great show with all the effects of a Broadway style show.



Cool!  I'm glad that if they had to replace Aladdin, they at least did it with a quality show.



franandaj said:


> @Leshafaces’s DH got the Manhattan with the Diamond Ice cube. He wasn’t happy. If you’ve seen my previous TRs you know that they used to have a spherical ice cube and her DH was totally enthralled with that ice cube.



I don't blame him!  The sphere is way cool!



franandaj said:


> After our first drink with the Diamond Ice Cube Leshaface’s DH wanted his sphere Ice Cube. So he got the bartender to make us some.



Nice.  That's better.



franandaj said:


> Before we said goodnight, we all took a group photo.



Nice meet-up!


----------



## dhorner233

Loved your quick day to Disneyland! I'm looking forward to seeing the new Frozen show when I'm there in Nov.!



franandaj said:


> but if any of you come to town, and want to see it, I will try to do my best to get you great seats to see it.



Well, now that you mentioned it.... I will be there Nov. 26 - 28th  

I'm coming by myself because I'm tagging along (again!) on someone else's trip. I'm meeting one of my Disboard 2-D friends, Kylie71 and her sister for the first time. I, like you and other people on here, have met a few people from Disboards and they all have turned out to be extremely
nice, normal people who love Disney!!


----------



## franandaj

I missed commenting on this post, so I'm catching it now.



pkondz said:


> While I'd love to see it, half a year is a bit much.
> I love the classic HM too much.



Well, maybe it's not quite half the year but it starts in September and goes all the way until January. It goes down in August and comes back around late January/early February, so yeah, half the year.



pkondz said:


> Good to know! I'm hoping to get to see it this trip.



I would expect you should see it!



pkondz said:


> Of course it was cool. It's Frozen.







pkondz said:


> Ugh. I hate when that happens. Done it myself a few times. You'd think we'd learn, but nooooooooo.



I think that's what starvation can do for you.



pkondz said:


> I didn't know they made them to order!



When they are standard in the drinks, they keep a drawer full of them for backup, but these are both drinks that used to be made tableside, and they would bring the machine and beverages to your table and do the whole presentation for you.  I would always order one of these for my guests so that they could see the process.



Steppesister said:


> Headed to bed (very early morning for work) but just really quick... no, I mean real life scene from downtown Hemet growing up. It was a lot like that with the palm tree lined "Florida Ave.", our lit up marquee on the theater, etc... I really miss what SoCal used to be. <sigh>



I didn't move to So Cal until '83, but I remember NorCal before it turned into Silicon Valley.  There were actually orchards and stuff!



pkondz said:


> Makes sense. Plus they _know_ it's coming. Same with Toronto and a few other venues. Some... not so much.



It is the #1 money maker for the city (hotel taxes, other taxes and fees to use the Rainbow Lagoon area). But you know what the #2 money maker for the city?  Gay Pride Festival!



pkondz said:


> You're probably not as bad as my Dad! So no worries!



It's not me who is purchasing stuff.  



pkondz said:


> Ruby has a rule. If we haven't used something in er... uh... I think it's 5? 2? years... whatever, if it ain't used, it goes.



I've considered that, especially with my clothing.  Remember the dress I wore for Formal night on the cruise?  I had it on our Disney Cruise in 2001 and it wasn't even new then!  



pkondz said:


> Not bad! Good luck with that!
> I need to get on the weight loss thing, too. Just sooo busy and burned out, my motivation is pretty much rock bottom.



I can understand that.  I just keep remembering that hunger is my friend, and as soon as I start to feel full, I stop eating.  Seems to be working so far.



dgbg100106 said:


> Check out day is a sad day, but the fact that you are right back in another room makes it so much better. Glad you looked at the phone while you still had access to the luggage.



It postpones the disappointment a little bit.



dgbg100106 said:


> I can't remember the last time I was on the people mover or the carousel of progress, must have been around the 1990's.



I had never been on the Carousel of Progress without Fran, but then I had only gone to WDW once before I met her.  I have no idea when we went on the peoplemover last.  I know we did it in 1997 because the lights were on in SM.  I think it was down for refurb or something.



dgbg100106 said:


> I see there were not that many on the people mover?



Plus it took Fran a little bit to get in the car.  The parties who were ahead of us were 2-3 cars ahead of us and you couldn't see them.



dgbg100106 said:


> What makes it a Gold Medallion home?



All electric, no gas.  Radiant ceiling heat.  When we were fumigated a few years ago, the pesticide company had a real problem that the gas company wouldn't confirm that our gas was turned off.  Since we didn't have an account with them, there was no way they would talk to us or them!  It took me an hour of back and forth calls to convince them, THERE IS NO GAS LINE TO THE PROPERTY!!!!!!!



dgbg100106 said:


> I know I have not been on this since 1990... It either looks different or I just don't remember it at all.



It's not a big draw for folks unless they are a true Walt and History fan.  Besides the song gets stuck in your head, FOREVER!



dgbg100106 said:


> Great advice for us, pace yourself and give yourself time. I think the last time we were so hot and thirsty, we drank our drinks so fast, and felt a little too happy when we left.
> 
> Love your drink glass collection!



We stayed long enough that we were pretty happy when we left. Fran got the two biggest drinks, recommended for two people.



dgbg100106 said:


> this looks like fun, how was it?



It was interesting, twirling fire.  I've seen folks in front of marching bands do similar as well.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoa. Were you going through withdrawal?



  Completely!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can see where that would be tiresome. Especially if it's more than seasonal now.



Well since it covers both Halloween and Christmas it literally takes the original attraction out for six months of the year.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can't wait to experience the new version...someday.



I hope you get another trip there soon, but since I'm slightly aware of your Summer vacation plans for the next couple years, I know you don't have it in the plans.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! I'm glad that if they had to replace Aladdin, they at least did it with a quality show.



It is a good show.  Just not as funny as the Genie.  I can't wait to see it on the Fantasy this Winter!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't blame him! The sphere is way cool!



It totally is!  And the drink tastes much better with it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice meet-up!



It was very fun!



dhorner233 said:


> Loved your quick day to Disneyland! I'm looking forward to seeing the new Frozen show when I'm there in Nov.!
> 
> Well, now that you mentioned it.... I will be there Nov. 26 - 28th



Jenny and her family will be there in that time frame as well.  I'm sure we can work something out.



dhorner233 said:


> I'm coming by myself because I'm tagging along (again!) on someone else's trip. I'm meeting one of my Disboard 2-D friends, Kylie71 and her sister for the first time. I, like you and other people on here, have met a few people from Disboards and they all have turned out to be extremely
> nice, normal people who love Disney!!



I don't know Kylie71, but I'm sure you'll have a blast!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure how the whole AP Days stuff works but if you clue me in when  it opens, we might be able to coordinate our days out there.



AP Days at Disney California Adventure Park. By the name it goes from Sept 6 to Oct 2 with fun-filled activities and special offering at DCA. It is like back in February when AP Days happened at the Blue Sky Cellar and Stage 17. This month is at DCA outside of Stage 12 & Paradise Garden Gazebo where AP holders get some goodies like a complimentary AP Days button, special AP merchandise, character M&G, etc. I read online about this weekend that it was a disaster where they ran out of buttons, merchandise and people have waited over 2 hours to get a button or a M&G with a Disney character. Hopefully it will be good this coming weekend. The AP merchandise is being sold at the Studio Store & Seaside Souvenirs right next to the Little Mermaid ride.

Were you able to get the AP shirt from ToT?




franandaj said:


> Yes we were able to get my favorite spot for the Frozen show and we could finally see the chandelier.



That is good to hear that you had a better experience than the first time you have seen it during the sneak preview.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> In fact that week I was at Disney 5 out of 7 days.



Wow, that is impressive.



franandaj said:


> I’m a little sick of that, at first it was a cute novelty, but now half the year the attraction is NBC, and that gets a bit tiresome, after however many years they have been doing it.



I love Haunted Mansion Holiday. I have to say I am a little sad when I am at Disneyland during spring and it is the normal version.

I love all the photos from Frozen. I think they did a great job with this.



franandaj said:


>



I can't wait to see this for myself.



franandaj said:


> I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride. What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences. I can’t wait to ride it again!



I am glad you liked it. I think I will, but I will definitely miss the original and especially the smells.



franandaj said:


> After our first drink with the Diamond Ice Cube Leshaface’s DH wanted his sphere Ice Cube. So he got the bartender to make us some.



I am glad that they were able to make some for you.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I would expect you should see it!



I won't lie, I'm gonna try. But I don't have the time to stand in line for hours either.



franandaj said:


> When they are standard in the drinks, they keep a drawer full of them for backup, but these are both drinks that used to be made tableside, and they would bring the machine and beverages to your table and do the whole presentation for you. I would always order one of these for my guests so that they could see the process.



Cool! Yeah, I'd like to see that.



franandaj said:


> It is the #1 money maker for the city (hotel taxes, other taxes and fees to use the Rainbow Lagoon area). But you know what the #2 money maker for the city? Gay Pride Festival!



I'm not surprised. Both are festivals that bring people into town.



franandaj said:


> I've considered that, especially with my clothing. Remember the dress I wore for Formal night on the cruise? I had it on our Disney Cruise in 2001 and it wasn't even new then!







franandaj said:


> I can understand that. I just keep remembering that hunger is my friend, and as soon as I start to feel full, I stop eating. Seems to be working so far.



Not bad. Good for you!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> I’m a little sick of that, at first it was a cute novelty, but now half the year the attraction is NBC, and that gets a bit tiresome, after however many years they have been doing it.



Totally understandable.  Even as much as I love Halloween, celebrating it in early September just seems wrong to me. 



franandaj said:


> After our world travels, we headed over to the Hyperion Theater to see Frozen.



The show looks like fun, even though I'm still kind of over Frozen.  (I'm actually debating cancelling our Frozen Sing-Along FP+...but I don't know.)



franandaj said:


> Before we said goodnight, we all took a group photo.



Aww, what a great photo!


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> AP Days at Disney California Adventure Park. By the name it goes from Sept 6 to Oct 2 with fun-filled activities and special offering at DCA. It is like back in February when AP Days happened at the Blue Sky Cellar and Stage 17. This month is at DCA outside of Stage 12 & Paradise Garden Gazebo where AP holders get some goodies like a complimentary AP Days button, special AP merchandise, character M&G, etc. I read online about this weekend that it was a disaster where they ran out of buttons, merchandise and people have waited over 2 hours to get a button or a M&G with a Disney character. Hopefully it will be good this coming weekend. The AP merchandise is being sold at the Studio Store & Seaside Souvenirs right next to the Little Mermaid ride.
> 
> Were you able to get the AP shirt from ToT?



Thanks for explaining that.  It turns out that I liked the regular shirt better.







mvf-m11c said:


> That is good to hear that you had a better experience than the first time you have seen it during the sneak preview.



It's definitely better seen from the ground floor than the back of the balcony, but I have also heard it's really good from the first row of the balcony.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that is impressive.



Yeah and it kicked my butt!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love Haunted Mansion Holiday. I have to say I am a little sad when I am at Disneyland during spring and it is the normal version.



I just like the original so much, I miss it when they have the overlay in place.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love all the photos from Frozen. I think they did a great job with this.



The effects are really great, as is the staging.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't wait to see this for myself.
> 
> I am glad you liked it. I think I will, but I will definitely miss the original and especially the smells.



I hope you get to see it soon, but I didn't think you had any plans which included Epcot or DCA.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that they were able to make some for you.



I hope now that the 60th is over, they are back to making them regularly. 



pkondz said:


> I won't lie, I'm gonna try. But I don't have the time to stand in line for hours either.



You didn't get FP+?



pkondz said:


> Cool! Yeah, I'd like to see that.



I will make the sacrifice and order that drink if you ever do make it out here.



IowaTater said:


> Totally understandable. Even as much as I love Halloween, celebrating it in early September just seems wrong to me.



I've gotten used to it, being so close to DL. The stores already are selling Christmas Decorations. 



IowaTater said:


> The show looks like fun, even though I'm still kind of over Frozen. (I'm actually debating cancelling our Frozen Sing-Along FP+...but I don't know.)



I've never done a Frozen sing along and no desire to! 



IowaTater said:


> Aww, what a great photo!



Thanks.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


>



Okay, that is an awesome shirt!



franandaj said:


> The stores already are selling Christmas Decorations.



I know it!  It's crazy!



franandaj said:


> I've never done a Frozen sing along and no desire to!


----------



## franandaj

IowaTater said:


> Okay, that is an awesome shirt!



I thought so!  I might just bring it to Florida!


----------



## franandaj

Allright, I dragged it out long enough.  It's been three weeks since the last actual Trip Report update, so here it is!  Our last day!

Day 11

I was awake by 8AM and just sort of chilled out in bed reading posts on my phone watching the TV. Fran and I talked a little bit about what to do between check out and our pick up time for DME. We were both thinking lunch and I suggested the Grand Floridian Café.  They had availability at 11:30 & 11:45. Since we can never get out of the room before 11AM we picked 11:45.

At 9AM I got up, dressed, and started packing the last of our stuff. Fran got out of bed by 9:30 and we had all our stuff packed up by around 10AM so we polished off the last of the V8, grabbed our yogurt and some spoons and we called Bell Services.  It's amazing how quickly they come when you don't call right at 11AM! We were on our way to the Airline check in desk by 10:25AM!

Bags checked and over an hour until lunch we set off to take a few pictures of the resort and eat our yogurt. 





































We went up to the second floor to catch the Monorail.





We took the monorail over to the GF and we were still a little early so we walked around a bit before checking in. I couldn’t resist taking pictures of the architecture.













I took this shot in anticipation of our next visit where we will be dining at Victoria and Albert’s with @jedijill





We went outside after that and I can’t believe that I took these pictures.  My intent was to capture the Villas, but no one will ever see this view like this again.













Podsnel and I had been texting since the night before and she was going to come by to say "hi" before we had to leave.

I took pictures of the menu, but evidently auto focus was off or something because the shots came out totally blurry. We decided to split the Reuben sandwich rather than get our own meals. She ordered the onion soup, this was also excellent onion soup. 









I started with the sandwich. It was excellent and the cucumber salad was wonderful as well.

I love that at the GF they bring you a whole pot of coffee. I continued to drink it until we left.





One of the reasons that I only had half a sandwich was because I remembered @Dis_Yoda had ordered a chocolate fondue here and I saw online that it was still on the menu. So that's what I got!





After we finished dessert Fran went to visit the restroom and just then Ellen and her friend turned up. We had a great time chatting even if it was only for a few minutes. Once Fran got back we had about half an hour until DME came to pick us up, so we took our picture, said our goodbyes and went on our merry ways.





We caught the monorail back to the Poly and luckily there were no stops or glitches. 









We got our bags from Bell Services and went to lurk at the DME pick up. 





It came within about 10 minutes, so I guess finally that call @pkondz made to the VIP transportation people worked. Soon we were on our way to the airport after a brief stop at the GF. 

We always ask to be picked up an hour earlier than the normal pick up. I tend to fret about the airport.  So we were there about three and a half hours before our flight. We just got approved for TSA prechek, so maybe I won’t worry so much next time.

I saw one of those massage places and Fran told me to go ahead so I got a half an hour tension release massage. It seemed to help a bit. We got a snack at the food court before finally going through security. We found our gate, checked in the scooters and then Fran picked us up some new beverages since we had to throw ours away before security. The flight was uneventful.  After take off they brought us some warm mixed nuts.





I watched Star Wars: The Force Awakens. They brought us some dinner. I had chicken and rice pilaf with green beans.





She had cheese lasagna. 





For dessert they offered us sundaes with hot fudge or caramel.  We both chose Caramel.





Then I watched The Good Dinosaur. I still had almost an hour to kill after that so I just played solitaire on my phone. I was too tired to get the computer out. It took almost 40 minutes to get the scooters and Fran was getting very cranky. However, it saved us time when picking up the luggage, they had it all corralled in a special area for us, since we'd obviously abandoned it. It only took me half an hour to get the car, and traffic wasn't bad getting home. We were there by 10:30 and the kitties were thrilled to see us. That's what is so nice about these current kitties, they don't hold our vacations against us. Our last batch used to give us the cold shoulder for several hours, but not these! My little Tesla followed me around all night and laid at my feet in my family room as we watched the news (he's usually a bedroom cat). 

Another great trip in the books! Though we modified our traveling plans to accommodate the "shiny object" traveling style of Jim, we got most things that we (I) wanted to do accomplished. 


Answers


1. What time do we leave the room?  (10 points for exact, 7.5 for within 15 minutes, 5 for within 30 mins, 2.5 for within 1 hour)

10:25AM

2. What do we do between check out and DME?

Lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe

3. What did we eat for our last meal on property? (be specific, there are four items which are worth 10 points each).

Coffee, Reuben Sandwich, French Onion Soup, Chocolate Fondue Dessert

4. What did I do at the Airport to kill some time?

Got a massage

5. I watched two movies on the plane, what were they?

Star Wars the Force Awakens and The Good Dinosaur

6. Who missed me the most at home?  Hint:  FB friends have an advantage on this one.

Tesla


Responses

pkondz, 11!, You eat something! God only knows what!!! Stop asking me!!!, Toast, cereal, bacon, V8!, Catch up on the DIS!, Airplane and World's Worst Aviation Disasters!, No.... I'm changing it to.... crap... uh.... Something Disney..... twice!!!, Me! Oh, wait.... at your home.... uh.... Cat!, Soprano, 2.5 points.

Captain_Oblivious, 10:04 a.m., More zombie drinks!, Oh, wait--too early for that. Ride the monorail around and shop?, A cinnamon roll. A Dole Whip. Bacon. And french toast., Wander the Harry Potter stuff at the Universal store., Aladdin and the Texas Chainsaw Massacre., Uh...one of the cats., Pepper, 5 points

rndmr, 9:30, shop, eggs, bacon, cinnamon roll, english muffin, update your TRs and general DISing, Zootopia, The Jungle Book, Tesla, 12.5 points

Steppesister, 10:00, Shop, Toast, cereal, juice, coffee, DIS, Something Disney, and ??, Milo, 16 points

dhorner233, 6:30 am, Kona Café, Tonga toast, bacon, V-8 and eggs, Got a massage, Mary Poppins and The Good Dinosaur, Tesla, 

dolphingirl47, 11:30, Shopping and lunch at the Grand Floridian Café, Caramelized Onion Soup Au Gratin; Strawberry Salad; Grand Floridian Burger; Chocolate Fondue, Shopping and catching up online, The Good Dinosaur and The Revenant, Tesla

IowaTater, 10:00 am, Visit with the guys, Cinnamon roll, doll whip, Tonga Toast, and bacon (because bacon makes everything better), Went to one of the bars, Superman vs. Batman and Zootopia, Tesla, 15 points

Malia78, left at 7:45 am, went to the Grand Floridian resort and Grand Floridian Café for some sustenance, all I know is that at one point there was a chocolate fondue with toasted marshmallows, pineapple, strawberries and brownie bites (that's four things right?), made a serious dent in the trip report that we are finishing up, Inside Out and Superman vs. Batman, Milo, 20 points

juniorbugman, 9:25am, Eat drink and be merry - I don't really know so I will guess - tour the Polynesian resort, Waffles, bacon, dole whip, pineapple, Prepared your trip report, Mary Poppins and the Batman vs Superman, Tesla, 14.5 points

DnA2010, 8:30, Have breakfast, finish off last minute shopping, Tonga Toast, Bacon, Mac Pineapple pancakes, coffee, Worked on TR, The Good Dinosaur, Star Wars -TFA (DH picked this one- he's hoping for our little thing to "awaken" and exit!), I'm going to go with a white thing- Alto - older cats can really miss their people!, 30 points



Bonus Points

Captain_Oblivious for his CoP knowledge – 4 points



Results


dolphingirl47 – 50 points
dhorner233 – 30 points
DnA2010 – 30 points
Malia78 – 20 points
Steppesister – 16 points
IowaTater – 15 points
juniorbugman – 14.5 points
rndmr – 12.5 points
Captain_Oblivious – 9 points
pkondz - 2.5 points

Overall Results

DnA2010 – 256 points
dolphingirl47 – 233 points 
rndmr – 222 points
juniorbugman – 218.83
Pinkocto – 207.5 points
Malia78- 206.5 points
Captain_Oblivious – 199.5 points
pkondz – 178.5 points
Steppesister – 164.5 points
dhorner233 – 157 points
Leshaface – 155 points
IowaTater – 150 points
dizneeat – 136 points



One last set of questions!  These questions are different and are a game changer.  Do you suck at making guesses about what we’re going to do?  These questions have all the answers in this trip report, so if you’ve been paying attention you’ll know the answers.  If you haven’t been paying attention, it’s kind of like an “open book” test.  You can go back and look it up if you have the time!  Or you can take a wild guess if you just don’t care!


If you score well on this part of the test, you could have been in last place and potentially win.  Some of these questions have as many as 100 points available!  Each correct answer gets 3 points!

Here is the difference..you must PM your responses to me!


1. How many total friends did I meet up as a result of being a member of the DIS boards?

2. There were 13 different kiosks, how many different kiosks did we visit total?  Bonus points if you can name them or the items we ate.

3. We took 22 total trips from a resort to a resort, resort to park (etc) or vice versa.  Name the correct number of trips via each form of transportation we used, Bus, Monorail, and Walking.

4. Not counting food we ate at the Kiosks, we sampled cuisines from six continents or countries, but mostly America.  Can you name the countries/continents that we visited outside of America?

5. How many characters did I meet up with?  Points for naming them. Think about this one!

6. How many times did Fran ditch us in the parks for a nap or rest in the room?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I hope you get to see it soon, but I didn't think you had any plans which included Epcot or DCA.



Not this year. I am still hoping to come back to Disneyland about a year from now. Having said this, I wonder if the pull of Epcot and specifically of the new Frozen ride and Soarin over the World will become too strong when we are at Walt Disney World. I have to admit, I have already looked at ticket prices once or twice.

Looks like you had a nice relaxing last day. I loved all the photos from the Polynesian and Grand Floridian. I will have a go at the questions over the weekend when I will actually have the whole weekend off.

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> At 9AM I got up, dressed, and started packing the last of our stuff. Fran got out of bed by 9:30 and we had all our stuff packed up by around 10AM so we polished off the last of the V8, grabbed our yogurt and some spoons and we called Bell Services. It's amazing how quickly they come when you don't call right at 11AM! We were on our way to the Airline check in desk by 10:25AM!



You 2 made GREAT time on this one! Awed applause! Good to know about coming before 11- that'll come in handy...



franandaj said:


>



Nice shot! It's so pretty there!



franandaj said:


> I took this shot in anticipation of our next visit where we will be dining at Victoria and Albert’s with @jedijill



sniff, sniff.



franandaj said:


>



I will be interested to see what they did there- haven't bothered to look at the change. Sad that it had to come to that. 



franandaj said:


> so I guess finally that call @pkondz made to the VIP transportation people worked.



Well, thank Goodness we have good friends to arrange stuff like this. I hope his Transport Pkg. has an extended warranty for this trip.



franandaj said:


> Though we modified our traveling plans to accommodate the "shiny object" traveling style of Jim,



LOL! Funny!

P.S. The Bonus Questions need serious consideration. Will be back soon with my answers.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Looks like you had a nice relaxing last day. I loved all the photos from the Polynesian and Grand Floridian. I will have a go at the questions over the weekend when I will actually have the whole weekend off.



The photos have me all nostalgic to go back in 32 days. It will be totally different as we're staying at the BCV, bit still I am starting to get pretty excited.

You must be loving the fact that you have an entire weekend off!



Steppesister said:


> You 2 made GREAT time on this one! Awed applause! Good to know about coming before 11- that'll come in handy...



The fact that we had already moved rooms the night before helped, but then I had two souvie mugs and two mugs from the Boutiki to fit in the suitcases from our escapades the night before. 



Steppesister said:


> Nice shot! It's so pretty there!



Thank you! It is a very beautiful resort!



Steppesister said:


> sniff, sniff.



Well, I told you about my date restrictions before you set your dates, but by the time I jumped in on your TR you were fairly set on mid October instead of late.



Steppesister said:


> I will be interested to see what they did there- haven't bothered to look at the change. Sad that it had to come to that.



This is nearly the same spot that my picture came from.







Steppesister said:


> Well, thank Goodness we have good friends to arrange stuff like this. I hope his Transport Pkg. has an extended warranty for this trip.



I sure hope @pkondz secured that VIP package for me this next trip!



Steppesister said:


> LOL! Funny!







Steppesister said:


> P.S. The Bonus Questions need serious consideration. Will be back soon with my answers.



I figured that they might take some pondering. It took me a while to come up with them and to calculate my answers.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Well, I told you about my date restrictions before you set your dates, but by the time I jumped in on your TR you were fairly set on mid October instead of late.



Yeah... had to work around school and stuff. And in the end, I'm glad I stuck with that. Now it won't interfere with my son's wedding, even though we're stuck with the inconvenious of going back East twice. It all worked out in the end. 



franandaj said:


>



Do you think they'll ever open the beaches again even during the day to sit in deck chairs and put toes in the sand? 



franandaj said:


> I sure hope @pkondz secured that VIP package for me this next trip!



He really should make sure to stop by the concierge in the next day or so.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Bags checked and over an hour until lunch we set off to take a few pictures of the resort and eat our yogurt.



Ah, the Poly.  I miss it already.



franandaj said:


> I took this shot in anticipation of our next visit where we will be dining at Victoria and Albert’s with @jedijill



 That will be an experience!



franandaj said:


> My intent was to capture the Villas, but no one will ever see this view like this again.







franandaj said:


> After we finished dessert Fran went to visit the restroom and just then Ellen and her friend turned up.



Yay Ellen!  Her visits seem to always go quickly!



franandaj said:


> That's what is so nice about these current kitties, they don't hold our vacations against us.



They are the rarest of cats, then!



franandaj said:


> Captain_Oblivious for his CoP knowledge – 4 points



If it wasn't for these pity points I wouldn't get any! 



franandaj said:


> If you score well on this part of the test, you could have been in last place and potentially win. Some of these questions have as many as 100 points available! Each correct answer gets 3 points!



Whoa...this could take some time!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> The photos have me all nostalgic to go back in 32 days.



Wow, this is coming around quickly.



franandaj said:


> It will be totally different as we're staying at the BCV



We loved BCV when we stayed there in 2013.



franandaj said:


> You must be loving the fact that you have an entire weekend off!



I am. This is a rare treat indeed.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Yeah... had to work around school and stuff. And in the end, I'm glad I stuck with that. Now it won't interfere with my son's wedding, even though we're stuck with the inconvenious of going back East twice. It all worked out in the end.



I guess in the end it all worked out.  I'm just glad we have one day to overlap.  



Steppesister said:


> Do you think they'll ever open the beaches again even during the day to sit in deck chairs and put toes in the sand?







Steppesister said:


> He really should make sure to stop by the concierge in the next day or so.



Yeah for BOTH of us!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ah, the Poly. I miss it already.



It was a great place to stay!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That will be an experience!



It will be great!  We're going to eat all kinds of stuff you can't pronounce!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yay Ellen! Her visits seem to always go quickly!



I know she's in and out like a Ninja!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They are the rarest of cats, then!



The are the sweetest of cats!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If it wasn't for these pity points I wouldn't get any!



  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoa...this could take some time!



You have a month or so....



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, this is coming around quickly.



I know it will be here soon!



dolphingirl47 said:


> We loved BCV when we stayed there in 2013.



I just hope that they didn't ruin the one bedrooms in the refurb.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am. This is a rare treat indeed.



Enjoy!


----------



## franandaj

So we pick up our tale at Disneyland the next day after we have seen Frozen and enjoyed some beverages.  Leshaface and her DH had to drive home that night so I was left with dizneeat and her brother to enjoy the day.  We agreed to meet in the lobby of the Grand Californian hotel, so while I waited in the lobby I took a few obligatory shots.

















When Karin and Tom joined me, they were wanting to let me choose.  Which was odd for me.  So I picked Radiator Springs Racers. On the way there we passed the Cozy Cone Motel.





The standby line was one of the shortest waits that I had ever seen.  I think it was around 40 minutes.  We were on the ride in no time.





This is another ride that I’ve had difficulty taking inside shots, but even with my standard lens, I did pretty good! Doc Hudson doesn’t let speeding happen in his town.









And Mader is gonna take us out for some fun.





Until Frank gets all riled up!





Well, now it’s back to town.













Some new paint will help us out for the race.













Or maybe it does take more than new paint to win a race.









Here we go!













I don’t know if we won or not, and soon we were in Taillight Caverns.













After our race I was pretty hungry.  I hadn’t had anything for breakfast or if I did, it was probably just a small bowl of cereal and coffee.  So we headed over to the Paradise Garden Grill.





I had the Spicy Meatball (the menu used to read Kefta, but I guess not many people knew what that was) with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad. This is one of my favorite meals on property.  It’s right up there with the Plaza Inn Fried Chicken.





Karen had the Lemon Oregano Chicken also with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad.





Tom got the Spicy Meatballs with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Chimichurri, and Cucumber Salad.





It was a great and filling meal and we pretty much didn’t need anything more for the rest of the day.  After lunch we rode Soarin’ again, and then decided to take a break from the heat for some liquid refreshment.  I had my Diamond Martini with Vodka, Karin had a Hurricaine, and Tom had a Mint Julep.





We had another round, and Tom got some sort of cocktail with Whiskey, I think, that the server recommended.





I had a coffee martini, so that I could be awake and drunk all at the same time.





As I said earlier, our lunch was enough food that we didn’t “need” anything else, but we really wanted to take advantage of the dessert offerings.  This was a Manjari Dark Chocolate Budino with White Chocolate Chantilly.  Both Karen and I ordered it and were practically licking our plates.





Tom and I each had one more drink before we called it quits.  This was a Cosmopolitan.





And Tom tried another drink recommended by the server.






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Pretty soon it was time to take our seats for the Parade and Fireworks.  We chatted while waiting for the parade to start and pretty soon it was underway.























































 







































 





























*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

It was only about 15 minutes until the fireworks started up and we had a great view.





































































Both of these shows had their final run about two weeks ago, so I’m glad that I had one last chance to see them before they were gone.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The photos from Racers came out really nice. I loved seeing the photos from Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever. I kind of sad that they are gone, but I am still living in hope that Paint the Night may make its way across the big pond for Disneyland Paris' big anniversary next year. The drinks looked amazing so did lunch and the dessert.

Corinna


----------



## dhorner233

Great updates! Love the pictures around the Poly. The new lobby is so different. 

I take it you had a non stop Orlando to LAX flight? I have never gone from here to DW. I dread the trip next Feb/March. 

Love your pictures from Disneyland too! I can't wait to go in like 70 days!  I noticed in the parade Anna was on the Frozen float. I saw the parade twice. One time she was there one time it was just Elsa. Any rhyme or reason to that?

And the last time I was there, they had to cancel the fireworks because of upper level winds 

I am not going back to research any of this so this is just my best guess: 

1. How many total friends did I meet up as a result of being a member of the DIS boards?

4?

2. There were 13 different kiosks, how many different kiosks did we visit total? Bonus points if you can name them or the items we ate.

7? I'm sorry I don't remember what you got!

3. We took 22 total trips from a resort to a resort, resort to park (etc) or vice versa. Name the correct number of trips via each form of transportation we used, Bus, Monorail, and Walking.

Bus: 10, Monorail: 10, Walking: 2

4. Not counting food we ate at the Kiosks, we sampled cuisines from six continents or countries, but mostly America. Can you name the countries/continents that we visited outside of America?

France, Canada, Mexico, Germany

5. How many characters did I meet up with? Points for naming them. Think about this one!

4. I don't remember who! I didn't know I was going to be tested or maybe I would have taken notes! 

6. How many times did Fran ditch us in the parks for a nap or rest in the room?

3 times.


----------



## orangecats2

So I'm still wondering what things you can do for people who visit DL? 

Is WDW getting Paint the Night since it's night parade is going?


----------



## dolphingirl47

PM sent.

Corinna


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> That being said, I checked to see if the 2018 dates for the Grand Prix had been set and they have! It's Friday the 13th through Sunday the 15th. Also if DCA continues its Food and Wine weekends Festival, that would probably be going on at that time, as Easter falls on April 1 and DCA does the F&W after Easter to boost attendance.



Ooooh...those are around the dates I am wanting to come back to DL for my 40th birthday.

Will do some homework and come back to tackle those bonus questions..


----------



## Steppesister

I'm going to PM my answers to you...


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> I'm going to PM my answers to you...



That's a good idea....I'm going to make that change!


----------



## dgbg100106

That coffee martini looks very yummy, I assume that it has caffeine in it?


----------



## IowaTater

Wonderful pictures of the nighttime parade & Wishes!  Maybe you can give me some photography lessons when we meet up!

PM'ing my answers shortly.


----------



## Malia78

Bonus questions have been answered in PM


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> The photos from Racers came out really nice. I loved seeing the photos from Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever. I kind of sad that they are gone, but I am still living in hope that Paint the Night may make its way across the big pond for Disneyland Paris' big anniversary next year. The drinks looked amazing so did lunch and the dessert.
> 
> Corinna



I'm sad that they are gone as well. I can understand the need to stop the fireworks, I'm sure they were costly, but PTN was already done and didn't require additional expense other than staff. They have said that it will return for special occasions, whatever that means.



dhorner233 said:


> Great updates! Love the pictures around the Poly. The new lobby is so different.



I hardly remember the old one, but I do remember there was a waterfall.



dhorner233 said:


> I take it you had a non stop Orlando to LAX flight? I have never gone from here to DW. I dread the trip next Feb/March.



We try to always get a non stop, but the prices in miles are just getting so high. For our March trip and cruise we paid 70,000 each for round trip airfare!  we only have 13000 miles left inthe account.



dhorner233 said:


> Love your pictures from Disneyland too! I can't wait to go in like 70 days!  I noticed in the parade Anna was on the Frozen float. I saw the parade twice. One time she was there one time it was just Elsa. Any rhyme or reason to that?



One time I saw it there was no frozen float, so I have no idea.



dhorner233 said:


> And the last time I was there, they had to cancel the fireworks because of upper level winds



I had that happen in December, two years ago I think.



dhorner233 said:


> I am not going back to research any of this so this is just my best guess:



I didn't quote your post since I've been having folks PM me the answers since it's too easy to steal from someone else's research. Since you clearly stated that these were guesses, I don't think I have to worry about others gleaning your answers. 

There are some people out there taking this contest very seriously!


----------



## DnA2010

I'm back! We are plus 1 as finally evicted the little person! 

I can't believe I guessed the movies you at watched right! Hubby is proud too! Will finish reading and send some answers in, but going to read here first and also the cruise report  need some Disney fix for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

Back from vacation and finally catching up on here. Work has been really long hours this week. 

Awesome trip with Jim and Alberto  so glad mom and I were able to squeeze in a visit.

Too cool your room being ready that early and that you caught the bellman. 

Too much to comment on but I enjoyed reading as always. 

Hooray for the next trip coming up soon


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> I didn't quote your post since I've been having folks PM me the answers since it's too easy to steal from someone else's research. Since you clearly stated that these were guesses, I don't think I have to worry about others gleaning your answers.
> 
> There are some people out there taking this contest very seriously!



No I was not giving away any big secrets  



franandaj said:


> We try to always get a non stop, but the prices in miles are just getting so high. For our March trip and cruise we paid 70,000 each for round trip airfare!  we only have 13000 miles left inthe account.



70,000 for one trip! I did just use 19,000 for one way to DC for Xmas on Southwest. $300 for the other way. 

And there are no non stop flights from Spokane anymore. Well non stop to Seattle and Denver.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> It was going down the next day to install the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay. I’m a little sick of that, at first it was a cute novelty, but now half the year the attraction is NBC, and that gets a bit tiresome, after however many years they have been doing it.



 Don't you say that!  



franandaj said:


> I won’t spoil anything for those of you who have not been on it, I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride. What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences. I can’t wait to ride it again!



I think you and I both said this to each other.  But it was still really fun and exciting to experience it!



franandaj said:


> They did a great job on the remodeled theater.



I didn't get a chance to talk to you during or even after about the show, but it was GREAT!  The theater is absolutely beautiful and even DH said on the way home that he really enjoyed the show and that it was really well done and kept you into it the entire time (considering it's like an hour long!)  



franandaj said:


> The drinks were much better with the Sphere ice cube. I’m hoping that now that the 60th is over they will be back to making the spheres instead of the diamond.



Gah, DH is obsessed with the sphere! 



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> I took this shot in anticipation of our next visit where we will be dining at Victoria and Albert’s with @jedijill



Ugh jealous! Can't wait to read about this one.



franandaj said:


> I love that at the GF they bring you a whole pot of coffee. I continued to drink it until we left.



Do they?  That would be one major reason for us to visit!  




franandaj said:


>



Hey that looks pretty good!



franandaj said:


> accommodate the "shiny object" traveling style of Jim







franandaj said:


> The standby line was one of the shortest waits that I had ever seen. I think it was around 40 minutes. We were on the ride in no time.



What the heck, that is short!  



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



Action shots!  Good work, especially on that fast, deep turn!



franandaj said:


>



This place is sooo good and I feel like no one ever talks about it!  Glad you like it too.  Will definitely try your dish next time, I usually get the chicken dish.



franandaj said:


> I had a coffee martini, so that I could be awake and drunk all at the same time.







franandaj said:


> Both of these shows had their final run about two weeks ago, so I’m glad that I had one last chance to see them before they were gone.



I know i've said this before, but i'm so sad that about Paint the Night.  That was such an amazing parade!


----------



## juniorbugman

HI  PM sent I hope - Never done this before.
Judy


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is good that you had a nice relaxing day on your last day of the trip. The pictures from the Poly and GF are very nice. I really like your shot of the Poly Bungalow from the GF. I enjoyed your WDW TR and it won't be to long until your next one.

A very nice day at the DLR and you r pictures are very nice. The one's from RSR are getting better. Doc Hudson picture is nice. It is nice that Paradise Grill is back open after being closed for a while at DCA during the summertime. Great shots from PtN and DF that night.


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> So I'm still wondering what things you can do for people who visit DL?



It's really not that big of a deal, but I'd rather not go into it on a forum. Why don't you come out for a visit and see?



orangecats2 said:


> Is WDW getting Paint the Night since it's night parade is going?



I doubt it.  They have said that PTN may come back for "special occasions."



dolphingirl47 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Corinna



Got it! Now I need to figure out how to do all the actual scoring!



Malia78 said:


> Ooooh...those are around the dates I am wanting to come back to DL for my 40th birthday.



I hope you plan on coming back before then!



Malia78 said:


> Will do some homework and come back to tackle those bonus questions..



Okey dokey!



dgbg100106 said:


> That coffee martini looks very yummy, I assume that it has caffeine in it?



I believe it had vodka and espresso, perhaps something else as well.



IowaTater said:


> Wonderful pictures of the nighttime parade & Wishes! Maybe you can give me some photography lessons when we meet up!



The first step is understanding the principles of shooting on manual so that you control the length of the shot and the exposure. From there a lot of it is equipment related. I really want a Neutral Density filter which helps to reduce glare and bursts of light. Especially with fireworks.  What kind of camera do you have?



IowaTater said:


> PM'ing my answers shortly.



Got it! I may work on tallying the results so far today if I get a chance.



Malia78 said:


> Bonus questions have been answered in PM



Thanks, have a great time at WDW!


----------



## Pinkocto

DnA2010 said:


> I'm back! We are plus 1 as finally evicted the little person!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> The first step is understanding the principles of shooting on manual so that you control the length of the shot and the exposure. From there a lot of it is equipment related. I really want a Neutral Density filter which helps to reduce glare and bursts of light. Especially with fireworks. What kind of camera do you have?



Gah!  I know it's a Nikon DSLR but that's all I can remember off the top of my head. It's a really good camera and I love it but since I don't really know how to use the manual settings, I just still with the automatic ones.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> We agreed to meet in the lobby of the Grand Californian hotel, so while I waited in the lobby I took a few obligatory shots.



Can't go wrong with GC photos.



franandaj said:


> The standby line was one of the shortest waits that I had ever seen. I think it was around 40 minutes.



Wow!  It's losing popularity!  Time to build something else!



franandaj said:


> This is another ride that I’ve had difficulty taking inside shots, but even with my standard lens, I did pretty good!



I think so too!  Both indoor and outdoor photos turned out well.



franandaj said:


> Both Karen and I ordered it and were practically licking our plates.



Pictures or it didn't happen!



franandaj said:


> Both of these shows had their final run about two weeks ago, so I’m glad that I had one last chance to see them before they were gone.



I'm a little sad I won't be able to see Paint The Night.  I'm not a parade guy, but that one does look pretty cool. 

Nice fireworks shots!

I have had zero time to go back and research the final contest questions.  At this point, I'm not 100% sure I will be able to.  I might get lucky with a slow day but don't feel like you need to wait up for me.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> I won’t spoil anything for those of you who have not been on it, I really enjoyed it, but was missing the old version as soon as we were exiting the ride. What I thought was especially well done was the transitions between the sequences. I can’t wait to ride it again!


I'm glad the transitions are better.  I've always liked Soarin' but I've never really thought it was as great as most people, if that makes sense.  The whole transition thing from one place to the next always kind of offset the feeling of actually flying for me. 



franandaj said:


> Skip ahead to where you see food and drinks, if you don’t want to see Frozen spoilers. I didn't capture some of the surprise special effects, but you get a gist of some of the traditional staging in the feature.
> 
> They did a great job on the remodeled theater.


Just thought of something.  Do they still do the Frozen Singalong at the Muppets theater now that this is open or have they brought the Muppets back?



franandaj said:


> Another great trip in the books! Though we modified our traveling plans to accommodate the "shiny object" traveling style of Jim, we got most things that we (I) wanted to do accomplished.


Looks like it was a lot of fun.  And you stayed in a Bungalow for part of it so there's that.  I'm glad Jim and Alberto finally got to go with you!



franandaj said:


> We agreed to meet in the lobby of the Grand Californian hotel, so while I waited in the lobby I took a few obligatory shots.


As much as I didn't love our room there, I did love the lobby and these pictures really makes me want to go back and visit again.



franandaj said:


> Both of these shows had their final run about two weeks ago, so I’m glad that I had one last chance to see them before they were gone.


I'm glad you did too!  Great pictures!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> We were both thinking lunch and I suggested the Grand Floridian Café. They had availability at 11:30 & 11:45. Since we can never get out of the room before 11AM we picked 11:45.



I know where this is going.... I just know it....



franandaj said:


> We were on our way to the Airline check in desk by 10:25AM!



 I knew it!!



franandaj said:


> we set off to take a few pictures of the resort



Thanks! Other than a quick visit to Kona several years ago, I've never really seen this resort.



franandaj said:


> I couldn’t resist taking pictures of the architecture.



Can't say as I blame you.



franandaj said:


> I took this shot in anticipation of our next visit where we will be dining at Victoria and Albert’s with @jedijill



Nice! On both the locale and the company.



franandaj said:


> We went outside after that and I can’t believe that I took these pictures. My intent was to capture the Villas, but no one will ever see this view like this again.



Yup. But I don't mind what they've done. Seems to fit in well enough.
(Based on the following picture that was posted. Haven't been there yet.)



franandaj said:


> She ordered the onion soup, this was also excellent onion soup.



Added to my to do list.



franandaj said:


> I continued to drink it until we left.



sloshing as you walked?



franandaj said:


> One of the reasons that I only had half a sandwich was because I remembered @Dis_Yoda had ordered a chocolate fondue here and I saw online that it was still on the menu. So that's what I got!



Whoa. Also added to the list.



franandaj said:


> After we finished dessert Fran went to visit the restroom and just then Ellen and her friend turned up. We had a great time chatting even if it was only for a few minutes.



Nice that you got to meet up!



franandaj said:


> We caught the monorail back to the Poly and luckily there were no stops or glitches.



Oh? Were there some on the way there?



franandaj said:


> We always ask to be picked up an hour earlier than the normal pick up. I tend to fret about the airport.



Ha. And here I'm always whining about how they make us foreign devils leave an hour early.



franandaj said:


> I saw one of those massage places and Fran told me to go ahead so I got a half an hour tension release massage.



Not a bad idea before sitting for the next several hours.



franandaj said:


> Fran picked us up some new beverages since we had to throw ours away before security.



I know why they do that.
But doesn't it almost feel like a scam?

Or like the signs at movie theatres that say "No outside food or beverages".



franandaj said:


> I watched Star Wars: The Force Awakens.



And? What did you think?



franandaj said:


> For dessert they offered us sundaes with hot fudge or caramel. We both chose Caramel.



This really surprised me. Ice cream on a plane. I didn't think they'd have freezers.



franandaj said:


> Then I watched The Good Dinosaur.



Haven't seen that one.
And? What did you think?



franandaj said:


> We were there by 10:30 and the kitties were thrilled to see us. That's what is so nice about these current kitties, they don't hold our vacations against us. Our last batch used to give us the cold shoulder for several hours, but not these!



OMG! You got rid of a batch of cats because they gave you the cold shoulder!?!?!?



franandaj said:


> Do you suck at making guesses about what we’re going to do?



You know me so well.



franandaj said:


> These questions have all the answers in this trip report, so if you’ve been paying attention you’ll know the answers.



Surely you jest.
I can't even remember what _I_ did yesterday, let alone what you did back then!



franandaj said:


> You can go back and look it up if you have the time!



What is this "have time" that you speak of?



franandaj said:


> When Karin and Tom joined me, they were wanting to let me choose. Which was odd for me.



Why? Because normally people tell you what they want to do I presume?



franandaj said:


> On the way there we passed the Cozy Cone Motel.



I want to stay there.
Looks..... cozy. Plus... unlimited rides with zero waits!



franandaj said:


> This is another ride that I’ve had difficulty taking inside shots, but even with my standard lens, I did pretty good!







franandaj said:


> Some new paint will help us out for the race.



I'm guessing you get misted by the sprayers?



franandaj said:


> Or maybe it does take more than new paint to win a race.



It's all about style.



franandaj said:


>



Man that looks like fun!



franandaj said:


> I had the Spicy Meatball (the menu used to read Kefta, but I guess not many people knew what that was)



I totally get that.
"Kefta? What's Kefta? I'm not trying _that!_ But I will have the spicy meatballs. I love Italian!"



franandaj said:


>



I'm in love with that martini glass.
Seriously.



franandaj said:


> I had a coffee martini, so that I could be awake and drunk all at the same time.







franandaj said:


> This was a Manjari Dark Chocolate Budino with White Chocolate Chantilly. Both Karen and I ordered it and were practically licking our plates.



I can see why!



franandaj said:


> We chatted while waiting for the parade to start and pretty soon it was underway.



Got some great shots!



franandaj said:


> It was only about 15 minutes until the fireworks started up and we had a great view.



It certainly looks that way, judging by your (excellent) pictures.



franandaj said:


> Both of these shows had their final run about two weeks ago, so I’m glad that I had one last chance to see them before they were gone.



Glad you got one last look.


----------



## franandaj

juniorbugman said:


> HI  PM sent I hope - Never done this before.
> Judy



Got them! It's taking me a lot longer to record these answers, so I still have yet to tally yours.



mvf-m11c said:


> That is good that you had a nice relaxing day on your last day of the trip. The pictures from the Poly and GF are very nice. I really like your shot of the Poly Bungalow from the GF. I enjoyed your WDW TR and it won't be to long until your next one.



It was a nice slow last day.  I think we were too tired out by the last day to do anything else.



mvf-m11c said:


> A very nice day at the DLR and you r pictures are very nice. The one's from RSR are getting better. Doc Hudson picture is nice. It is nice that Paradise Grill is back open after being closed for a while at DCA during the summertime. Great shots from PtN and DF that night.



Thanks, I'm not sure why the pictures in RSR came out better, it wasn't like I did anything different.



IowaTater said:


> Gah!  I know it's a Nikon DSLR but that's all I can remember off the top of my head. It's a really good camera and I love it but since I don't really know how to use the manual settings, I just still with the automatic ones.



I can give you some tips on how to get started when we meet up.  It's a lot of trial and error and paying close attention to the screen to make sure that everything is coming out the way you want it to.  I often use the auto setting for pictures in full light.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can't go wrong with GC photos.



Nope.  And often times I feel like I don't take enough of them.  I should really try capturing little nuances rather than trying to get the whole lobby and such.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! It's losing popularity! Time to build something else!



Yeah, like Guardians of the Galaxy at ToT or maybe a whole new Star Wars land.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think so too! Both indoor and outdoor photos turned out well.



Thanks! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!



I don't think I'd want pictures of that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm a little sad I won't be able to see Paint The Night. I'm not a parade guy, but that one does look pretty cool.



I'm not much for parades either, but that one was fantastic.  I can't imagine them leaving it alone for a long long time.  With all the money they put into it, they should bring it back again. How long has the MSEP been running?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice fireworks shots!



Thank you!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have had zero time to go back and research the final contest questions. At this point, I'm not 100% sure I will be able to. I might get lucky with a slow day but don't feel like you need to wait up for me.



I'm going to give everyone two more weeks (since I wont have a lot of time between now and when I leave for the next trip).  But if you do participate in the final bonus round, just know that some really dedicated folks have really take that last round up a notch!  Lots of points to be had there if you have the detail!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad the transitions are better. I've always liked Soarin' but I've never really thought it was as great as most people, if that makes sense. The whole transition thing from one place to the next always kind of offset the feeling of actually flying for me.



Other people may have different feelings, but I liked it.



afwdwfan said:


> Just thought of something. Do they still do the Frozen Singalong at the Muppets theater now that this is open or have they brought the Muppets back?



I don't think so. I never paid a lot of attention to that one. I don't sing. In fact we have a piece in band which calls for singing, and I plan to sit it out on the concert next week. I'll do a Milli Vanilli.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like it was a lot of fun. And you stayed in a Bungalow for part of it so there's that. I'm glad Jim and Alberto finally got to go with you!



All in all it was a fantastic trip!



afwdwfan said:


> As much as I didn't love our room there, I did love the lobby and these pictures really makes me want to go back and visit again



The standard hotel rooms aren't much, but the villas are wonderful!  As is the lobby.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you did too! Great pictures!



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> I know where this is going.... I just know it....
> 
> I knew it!!



It also didn't hurt that we were packed up the day before. 



pkondz said:


> Thanks! Other than a quick visit to Kona several years ago, I've never really seen this resort.



That was probably before the remodel too.



pkondz said:


> Can't say as I blame you.



I do love that lobby.



pkondz said:


> Nice! On both the locale and the company



Only 17 days now!



pkondz said:


> Yup. But I don't mind what they've done. Seems to fit in well enough.
> (Based on the following picture that was posted. Haven't been there yet.)



The later pictures looked tasteful. The original chain link fence, not so much.



pkondz said:


> Added to my to do list.



As you should.



pkondz said:


> sloshing as you walked?



No, but I sure had an extra skip in my step.



pkondz said:


> Whoa. Also added to the list.



 it was goooooood!



pkondz said:


> Nice that you got to meet up!



It was. Ellen is so sweet.



pkondz said:


> Oh? Were there some on the way there?



No but a trip or two back we were stopped between the Contemporary and TTC. Then there was the delay on the way to 1900 Park Fare, this trip.



pkondz said:


> Ha. And here I'm always whining about how they make us foreign devils leave an hour early.



I feel safer being on the other side of security with time to spare before my flight. 



pkondz said:


> Not a bad idea before sitting for the next several hours.



And I didn't get one on the trip so I was overdue.



pkondz said:


> I know why they do that.
> But doesn't it almost feel like a scam?
> 
> Or like the signs at movie theatres that say "No outside food or beverages".



I know it isn't intended as a scam, but all the sundries stores after security totally probably appreciate the business.

With respect to the movies, Fran will tell you that's what bellows pockets are for. We're all, "I'll take a large popcorn."
"Would you like a drink with that?"
"No, we're good." 



pkondz said:


> And? What did you think?



I liked it the first time I saw it, but seeing it when I could stop, pause and rewind, I could catch things I might have missed the first time in the theater.



pkondz said:


> This really surprised me. Ice cream on a plane. I didn't think they'd have freezers.



I think they had a really cold freezer and even needed to let it melt a little.



pkondz said:


> Haven't seen that one.
> And? What did you think



It was cute, and a little sad at the end.



pkondz said:


> OMG! You got rid of a batch of cats because they gave you the cold shoulder!?!?!?



No, no, no. BUT, in 2007-11 all but two of our cats were over 15 years old. They wore out over this period, and in 2011 we began to replace them. So now all but two are new since then. We didn't travel from 2011-12, so most of them didn't realize what travel was until we started going places again in 2013. By then I guess they liked us enough not to play passive agressive games.



pkondz said:


> You know me so well.







pkondz said:


> Surely you jest.
> I can't even remember what _I_ did yesterday, let alone what you did back then!



This is true, but it is all there in black and white,  and some color.



pkondz said:


> What is this "have time" that you speak of?



I'm starting to wonder that as well.



pkondz said:


> Why? Because normally people tell you what they want to do I presume?



Yes, actually. Since I can go out there almost whenever I want, I don't feel the need to push my agenda.  In fact, I findthat we. I defer to others, I end up trying some new things or old thongs I haven't done in along time.



pkondz said:


> I want to stay there.
> Looks..... cozy. Plus... unlimited rides with zero waits!



But it's actually only restaurant kiosks. 



pkondz said:


> I'm guessing you get misted by the sprayers?



::yes:;



pkondz said:


> It's all about style.



Which I lack.



pkondz said:


> Man that looks like fun!



It is! One of my favorite!



pkondz said:


> I totally get that.
> "Kefta? What's Kefta? I'm not trying _that!_ But I will have the spicy meatballs. I love Italian!"



Which it's not, but let people think that.



pkondz said:


> I'm in love with that martini glass.
> Seriously.



They sell them....



pkondz said:


> I can see why!



::yes:;



pkondz said:


> Got some great shots!



Thank you!



pkondz said:


> It certainly looks that way, judging by your (excellent) pictures.



Thanks again. One of some nice perks!



pkondz said:


> Glad you got one last look.



Me too. I wonder what sort of show they are doing now.


----------



## franandaj

So after spending Sunday and Monday out at the park, I definitely needed a break. Besides it was Tuesday and any of you who know me, know that Tuesday is band day, no room for extra curricular activities on that day. So it was Wednesday before we returned to the park. For today we had reservations at a swanky establishment. We met up with Karin and Tom although we didn't take any pictures of ourselves, just the food!









I started off with my Diamond Martini with Vodka, no olives and an onion instead.





Karin ordered the Mint Julep.





While Tom got something like a Manhattan, or maybe it was something else.  I’m not quite sure.





I believe for the rest of the meal, Karin and Fran ordered almost all the same things while Tom and I also ordered the same things.  I know that I got the Wild Blue Crab Cake, Toy Box Pepper Ragout and Crispy Capers, it was stunning.





Fran and Karin got the Mushrooms, Grilled, Marinated and Roasted Mushrooms with Green Garlic Puree.





For our second course maybe everyone else got the Summer Peach Almond Gazpacho with Prosciutto Goat Cheese Croutons.





I know that I had the Artichoke, Goat Cheese Fondue, Tomato Vinaigrette, Spanish Chorizo and Black Garlic.  It was superb!





Tom and I had the Grilled Lamb T-Bone, Braised Lamb Ravioli with Green Fennel Puree.  I thought this was fantastic!  The ravioli was really unique and very good.





Fran and Karin went for the Chicken Schnitzel which they both enjoyed.





I got a cheese plate in addition to choosing a dessert.  I don’t remember what any of the cheese were but the Madeline was a savory one.  It was also unique and very tasty! 





When I mentioned to our server that I LOVED Honeycomb, she gave me a huge serving.





I believe that Fran, Karin and myself all ordered the Manjari Dark Chocolate Budino with White Chocolate Chantilly.  It was again spectacular.





Tom got the Pecan Coffee Bundt Cake, Dark Chocolate, Pecan Brittle and Café au Lait Gelato.  I’m assuming that he liked it.





He also got coffee service.





After that we all walked out of the park together, stopping in a few stores along the way.  I’ll leave the rest of Karin and Tom’s day for their Trip Report, but Fran and I went home and relaxed.  I’m pretty sure that we didn’t eat anything for the rest of the day.

In keeping with updates that have no people pictures and are strictly about dining, the next night we were back out to meet Pam and her Mom who were also getting on the EBPC Cruise that Friday.

We met at the Grand Californian in the lobby and headed over to Tortilla Jo’s.

I’m a sucker for Blue Drinks so I went with the Margarita with Blue Curacao.





Fran went with a traditional one.





Of course we went for the tableside guacamole.

















Pam ordered the Chicken Tacos, hold the chicken.  Our kitties appreciated her sacrifice.





She got a side of rice to accompany her tacos.





Pam’s Mom got a cheese quesadilla.





Fran and I got the Steak Fajitas.





And we had refried beans to go with them.





We sat and chatted for a while after we finished dinner and then all decided to go to World of Disney and have a look around.  I’m sure Fran bought something but by now I certainly can’t remember what.  After shopping we stopped at this Macaron stand and each got one cookie.  OMG!  These are so good!  I have a French style bakery really close to home and have already purchased more of them from there (for special occasions, of course).





And then we said goodnight.  I had already been out there on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday (tonight), and Fran and I were going to be back again on Saturday!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Summer Peach Almond Gazpacho with Prosciutto Goat Cheese Croutons.



That sounds heavenly to me.



franandaj said:


> I know that I had the Artichoke, Goat Cheese Fondue, Tomato Vinaigrette, Spanish Chorizo and Black Garlic. It was superb!



That sounds just as tempting. I love anything with Goat Cheese.



franandaj said:


> Fran and Karin went for the Chicken Schnitzel which they both enjoyed.



That looks amazing. I am either mellowing or the menu is getting more down to earth. I would have found something for each course there.



franandaj said:


> In keeping with updates that have no people pictures and are strictly about dining, the next night we were back out to meet Pam and her Mom who were also getting on the EBPC Cruise that Friday.



It is nice that you got to meet up.



franandaj said:


> After shopping we stopped at this Macaron stand and each got one cookie. OMG! These are so good! I have a French style bakery really close to home and have already purchased more of them from there (for special occasions, of course).



I am glad that you got to try some macarons and that you liked them. I may have to acquire some in Paris.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That was probably before the remodel too.



Yup.



franandaj said:


> Only 17 days now!



Wow. Coming up soon!



franandaj said:


> The later pictures looked tasteful. The original chain link fence, not so much.



I get that. Chain link almost smacks of desperation.



franandaj said:


> No, but I sure had an extra skip in my step.



 I wanna see you skip!



franandaj said:


> I feel safer being on the other side of security with time to spare before my flight.



You know, as much as I might complain about having to leave the Disney bubble so early, I really don't want to be sprinting for the gate because security was backed up.



franandaj said:


> I know it isn't intended as a scam, but all the sundries stores after security totally probably appreciate the business.



At totally inflated prices.



franandaj said:


> With respect to the movies, Fran will tell you that's what bellows pockets are for. We're all, "I'll take a large popcorn."
> "Would you like a drink with that?"
> "No, we're good."







franandaj said:


> I think they had a really cold freezer and even needed to let it melt a little.



Huh. Still surprised.



franandaj said:


> No, no, no. BUT, in 2007-11 all but two of our cats were over 15 years old. They wore out over this period, and in 2011 we began to replace them. So now all but two are new since then. We didn't travel from 2011-12, so most of them didn't realize what travel was until we started going places again in 2013. By then I guess they liked us enough not to play passive agressive games.



Whole new batch, whole new attitude.
Interesting.



franandaj said:


> Yes, actually. Since I can go out there almost whenever I want, I don't feel the need to push my agenda. In fact, I findthat we. I defer to others, I end up trying some new things or old thongs I haven't done in along time.



YOU WIND UP TRYING OLD THONGS!!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!
WHAT KIND OF VIP SERVICE ARE YOU PROVIDING!!!!!!!!!!



franandaj said:


> But it's actually only restaurant kiosks.



Not even a cot?
Dang.



franandaj said:


> Which I lack.



I seriously doubt that.



franandaj said:


> They sell them....



"I'll take a dozen, thanks."

And then Ruby kills me because A. Neither of us drinks martinis. And; B. We've got no room for them.

Still... I like them.

Will catch up on the update later. Gotta run.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> About a week after we got back from the trip, the band had a fundraiser, Drag Queen Bingo.



I remember that!



franandaj said:


> She came up with the idea of making a "Taste of Alaska" basket



That's a great idea. Really.



franandaj said:


> packages Wild Alaska Smoked Salmon
> 2 Ulu Alaskan Knives with Display Stand
> 4 Packs Hand Warmers
> 4 Alaska Chocolate Bars
> 2 Hat/T-shirt Combos, 1 XL one 1 L
> 2 shot glasses
> 2 King Salmon Jerky
> 2 Baby Seal Plush
> 2 Whale Tale Necklaces
> 2 bags of Wild Huckleberry candies
> 1 wild huckleberry jam
> 2 Hematite Necklace/bracelet/earring sets
> 2 Alaska Knit Caps (1 bear, 1 eagle)
> 2 Alaska hand crafted mining pans
> 2 Alaska Baseball Caps (1 dark with Eagle, 1 light with a seaplane)
> 1 XL Shirt



Whoa! Nice prize(s)!



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> Besides it was Tuesday and any of you who know me, know that Tuesday is band day,



Well.... I know _now._



franandaj said:


>



Pretty table setting.



franandaj said:


>



If you have to ask for the prices, you can't afford to eat there.



franandaj said:


>



<sigh> Want that glass.



franandaj said:


> While Tom got something like a Manhattan, or maybe it was something else. I’m not quite sure.



How many martinis did you have!?!?



franandaj said:


> I started off with my Diamond Martini with Vodka, no olives and an onion instead.



Went back and quoted this.
Just out of curiosity, Alison. I get the martini with vodka, but does the onion add to the taste of the drink? At least enough that you notice? Or do you get it just so you can eat it? I haven't had a martini in ages, but I never really tasted anything other than the strong taste of alcohol.



franandaj said:


>



Interesting. That looks deep fried as opposed to pan fried.



franandaj said:


> When I mentioned to our server that I LOVED Honeycomb, she gave me a huge serving.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> After that we all walked out of the park together



Walked out? You sure you weren't carried out?



franandaj said:


> I’m pretty sure that we didn’t eat anything for the rest of the day.



I'm pretty sure too!



franandaj said:


> EBPC Cruise



What's that?



franandaj said:


> I’m a sucker for Blue Drinks so I went with the Margarita with Blue Curacao.



Love blue drinks. I just want to have one in front of me.



franandaj said:


> Of course we went for the tableside guacamole.



I can make it, just not a fan.



franandaj said:


> Pam ordered the Chicken Tacos, hold the chicken. Our kitties appreciated her sacrifice.







franandaj said:


> And we had refried beans to go with them.



Again. Not a fan. It just looks like... well... you know what it looks like.
(And yes, I've tried it. Just don't care for it.)



franandaj said:


> After shopping we stopped at this Macaron stand and each got one cookie. OMG! These are so good!


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness, your meal with Karin and Tom looks outstandingly delicious! I could also happily find something for each course on this menu.

And then it's my turn!  We had so much fun with you and Fran, thank you for getting together.  That guacamole was really good, I'd have to say as good as mine.  And those macaroons   

At WoD you got a beautiful blue D&B, and Fran got a Kylo Ren light saber and a cool Mator plush.


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


>



Yum! I will have to add these to my "must eat!" list! 

 I end up trying some new things or old thongs!!?!  Wow! Next time I'm down there I'll have to try some old thongs!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Your last day at WDW sounds nice. Wonderful to get lunch at GF such a charming resort. Check out that Chocolate fondue Elsa would be proud! 

That was great to see friends before leaving. 

The flight sounds smooth and impressed with your airline food. How nice your kitties don't play nose in the air for days with you.

Next day in DL what a nice way to cure holiday blues. That carsland does look fun. Lunch looks wonderful and lovely group photos.

I love the photos of the parade and fireworks. I am too sad no more at WDW as well. 

Great to meet friends at club 33. That place looks special. Macaroons. I am jumping in my ipad...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like some very nice meals.  I'd love to take a return trip to Tortilla Jo's sometime!


----------



## DnA2010

Back and working on the bonus round- this baby is tricky


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds heavenly to me.



Fran definitely enjoyed it, I'm not so sure I would have liked it that much.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds just as tempting. I love anything with Goat Cheese.



This was very good, I enjoyed the artichoke part and the goat cheese went along with it splendidly!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks amazing. I am either mellowing or the menu is getting more down to earth. I would have found something for each course there.



The menu is definitely getting more down to earth.  There were several choices I could have gone with on this one.



dolphingirl47 said:


> It is nice that you got to meet up.



Yes, and we definitely had a good time together!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you got to try some macarons and that you liked them. I may have to acquire some in Paris.



I would love to go down to Gelson's and get some, but I'm doing so good on my weight loss and it's now only 4 days until I'm at F&W so I better hold off.



pkondz said:


> Yup.
> 
> Wow. Coming up soon!



Now only 4 days!



pkondz said:


> I get that. Chain link almost smacks of desperation.



Yup.  I've never seen a mansion with a chain link fence around it, unless it's got holes in the roof and a "Condemned" sign on the fence.



pkondz said:


> I wanna see you skip!



I'm not sure I even could!



pkondz said:


> You know, as much as I might complain about having to leave the Disney bubble so early, I really don't want to be sprinting for the gate because security was backed up.



Which it always is.



pkondz said:


> At totally inflated prices.



I know they charge for one bottle what you would normally pay for a six pack.



pkondz said:


> Whole new batch, whole new attitude.
> Interesting.



And much nicer not to be snubbed when we come home.



pkondz said:


> YOU WIND UP TRYING OLD THONGS!!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!
> WHAT KIND OF VIP SERVICE ARE YOU PROVIDING!!!!!!!!!!



Used footwear.   



































Get your mind out of the gutter!  



pkondz said:


> Not even a cot?
> Dang.



I don't think the Health Department would approve.



pkondz said:


> "I'll take a dozen, thanks."
> 
> And then Ruby kills me because A. Neither of us drinks martinis. And; B. We've got no room for them.
> 
> Still... I like them.
> 
> Will catch up on the update later. Gotta run.



I only drink them when someone else makes them for me.  At home all I drink is wine.  Well Coffee and water during that day time.



pkondz said:


> Well.... I know _now._



And this will ring true for the foreseeable future.  Know why we leave on Tuesday?  We have a concert Sunday, and we usually get the Tuesday after the concert off.  This way while we are gone for 9 nights, we only miss one night of band.



pkondz said:


> If you have to ask for the prices, you can't afford to eat there.



It clearly states on the menu "Four Course Experience 80.00"  I don't know why they left off the dollar sign though.



pkondz said:


> How many martinis did you have!?!?



Just the one.  Then I switched to wine pairings.  



pkondz said:


> Went back and quoted this.
> Just out of curiosity, Alison. I get the martini with vodka, but does the onion add to the taste of the drink? At least enough that you notice? Or do you get it just so you can eat it? I haven't had a martini in ages, but I never really tasted anything other than the strong taste of alcohol.



Well I like there to be some sort of garnish.  Olives DO flavor the martini and a dirty martini is made by actually adding the olive juice.  Blech!  The onion has good flavor and while I don't find it adds a ton the flavor of the drink, I like to chew on it a little bit. Not actually eat it, but just pick up the swizzle stick and put my teeth marks in it, gives me a little of the pickled flavor of the onion without having to actually eat it.  I can also tell the difference between vodkas, and don't perceive it so much as a strong alcohol taste.  Now if I were to sip Whisky, I would taste strong alcohol.



pkondz said:


> Interesting. That looks deep fried as opposed to pan fried.



The folks who were dining with me were from Austria.  They gave me a cookbook and some other lovely food gifts.  One of the recipes in there was for schnitzel, and she explained to me that the schnitzel "should be swimming in the oil in the pan."



pkondz said:


> Walked out? You sure you weren't carried out?



Puh-lease!



pkondz said:


> What's that?



East Bound Panama Canal  EBPC, not to be confused with the WBPC.



pkondz said:


> Love blue drinks. I just want to have one in front of me.



I'll drink it for you!  



pkondz said:


> I can make it, just not a fan.



Interestingly enough, I don't care for Avocados, but I do like Guacamole.



pkondz said:


> Again. Not a fan. It just looks like... well... you know what it looks like.
> (And yes, I've tried it. Just don't care for it.)



I love refried pinto beans!  For years I wouldn't try them because I was afraid of the name.  I don't like them as a stand alone, but in a burrito or a side to a meal they're great.



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, your meal with Karin and Tom looks outstandingly delicious! I could also happily find something for each course on this menu.



Yes, I do believe that the menu is becoming more accessible than it was at first.



Pinkocto said:


> And then it's my turn!  We had so much fun with you and Fran, thank you for getting together. That guacamole was really good, I'd have to say as good as mine. And those macaroons



We had so much fun with you, we were laughing so much!



Pinkocto said:


> At WoD you got a beautiful blue D&B, and Fran got a Kylo Ren light saber and a cool Mator plush.



Thank you for refreshing my memory.  That purse will make it's debut in my next TR, and I've had to move that light saber more than once.  I'm not sure what happened to Mater, but he's around somewhere.



dhorner233 said:


> Yum! I will have to add these to my "must eat!" list!



They were very good!



dhorner233 said:


> I end up trying some new things or old thongs!!?! Wow! Next time I'm down there I'll have to try some old thongs!



I wouldn't recommend them in Spokane, they aren't very warm on your feet.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your last day at WDW sounds nice. Wonderful to get lunch at GF such a charming resort. Check out that Chocolate fondue Elsa would be proud!
> 
> That was great to see friends before leaving.



Yes, it was rather relaxed, which is how I would prefer to end it.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The flight sounds smooth and impressed with your airline food. How nice your kitties don't play nose in the air for days with you.



The airline food wasn't bad.  This time we pre ordered our entrees.  I sure hope that they don't run out of them because the other choice sounded awful, one was Kale.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Next day in DL what a nice way to cure holiday blues. That carsland does look fun. Lunch looks wonderful and lovely group photos.



Carsland is great fun.  I really hope you and Jo could make it out here someday!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love the photos of the parade and fireworks. I am too sad no more at WDW as well.



Hopefully they will get something better!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great to meet friends at club 33. That place looks special. Macaroons. I am jumping in my ipad...



It was a very nice meal with good company!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like some very nice meals.  I'd love to take a return trip to Tortilla Jo's sometime!



Thanks!  Yes, I feel very lucky that it is not too far away from home and we can go semi often.



DnA2010 said:


> Back and working on the bonus round- this baby is tricky



Yes, it is!  Get your answers in soon as the window is slowly closing!


----------



## franandaj

OK folks, I'm just giving you your warning.....this Contest will be wrapping up shortly.  It may be over the weekend, it may be next week, but here is your notification that if you want to participate in the Bonus Round, your time is running out!


----------



## franandaj

Well would you look at that?  My ticker says that I have 4 days until we head back to Food & Wine!

            

Look for a link to a new TR coming soon!


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> And this will ring true for the foreseeable future. Know why we leave on Tuesday? We have a concert Sunday, and we usually get the Tuesday after the concert off. This way while we are gone for 9 nights, we only miss one night of band.



So, I keep hearing about this band.  What kind of band is it?  I keep picturing a big jazz band sort of thing, and I haven't figured out if it is a job or a hobby, or some sort of hybrid between the two!


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> So, I keep hearing about this band.  What kind of band is it?  I keep picturing a big jazz band sort of thing, and I haven't figured out if it is a job or a hobby, or some sort of hybrid between the two!



We do have a jazz band component, but that group does not rehearse consistently.  It's a concert band.





I did get my Bachelor's in saxophone performance, but within the last year or two of college, I realized that I would NEVER want to make my living as a performing musician. This is a community group, we actually pay dues to play in it.  It used to be much more of a job, when I was in leadership, but now we just show up and play.


----------



## franandaj

OK Here it is!

Link to new Trip Report


----------



## irene_dsc

Cool.  I played viola for a long time,  but gave it up after I broke my wrist in college.   And later picked up acoustic guitar.  But I've sometimes thought that someday it would be fun to join a community orchestra.  Like, after I'm an empty nester.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Cool.  I played viola for a long time,  but gave it up after I broke my wrist in college.   And later picked up acoustic guitar.  But I've sometimes thought that someday it would be fun to join a community orchestra.  Like, after I'm an empty nester.



I would totally suggest it, they say that all kinds of problems like alzheimers and other cognitive diseases are staved off by continuing music later in life. There aren't a lot of orchestras here in LA, at least that I know of. There is a doctor's Symphony but they evidently take even folks with doctorates as there must not be enough MDs to fill it.


----------



## dhorner233

I love playing in my little community band and string ensemble. It exercises my brain   Hurray for the unappreciated viola players!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thank you for the link to the new TR! I loved this TR thank you for all the writing and photos which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> OK folks, I'm just giving you your warning.....this Contest will be wrapping up shortly. It may be over the weekend, it may be next week, but here is your notification that if you want to participate in the Bonus Round, your time is running out!



Hey, Alison.  I'm sorry, but I don't think I'm going to have the time to go back and work on this.  I can barely keep up with updating my own TR!  Sounds like it'll be a tough competition to the end!

Hope you're having a great time at WDW!


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> I love playing in my little community band and string ensemble. It exercises my brain   Hurray for the unappreciated viola players!



Yes, it does certainly exercise the brain!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank you for the link to the new TR! I loved this TR thank you for all the writing and photos which I really enjoyed.



I'm glad that you could make it over to the new TR.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, Alison.  I'm sorry, but I don't think I'm going to have the time to go back and work on this.  I can barely keep up with updating my own TR!  Sounds like it'll be a tough competition to the end!
> 
> Hope you're having a great time at WDW!



No problem!  You better believe I will not ask questions like that again!


----------



## franandaj

So I bet you kids thought I forgot about this TR and contest!  Hardly!  But that last round of questions was a doozy and it took me a long long time to tally it up.  I thought it was all sewn up, but then just before I left on the last trip, I got hung up and haven’t had a chance until now to get you the full tallies.


Wow!  So that was quite final round of questions!  Some of you really went above and beyond in your research!  I didn’t expect folks to go back and read up with quite such fervor!  So I had to figure out a fair way to judge everyone’s answers.  So here are a few of the ground rules that I used.

My first thought of this was that I was only thinking about the Disney portion of this trip for these questions, but clearly I did not clearly state that, so I have had to modify the answers a bit and change up how I award the points.  The one that totally threw me was when the first few folks responding said that we ate at “Bumblebee Man’s Taco Truck”.  I was really  the first time I read it.  Then the second time I had to really consider.  Two people came up with that so it couldn’t be a coincidence!  So I altered my answers a bit.

Again, on the transportation question, I should have specified that I meant travel once we were on Disney property.  No points were deducted if you reported about the travels on Universal property or between Universal and Disney, but those were not counted in the mix as I just didn’t think of it since Universal really doesn’t provide transport like Disney does.  Also, I made a mistake on the actual number of trips, it was actually 23 not 22 like I originally said, so I am accepting answers which incorporate either answers.  The one that I originally forgot was that we walked/scooted from Disney Springs to SSR before catching the bus to MK.

So in case you are wondering here is how I scored things:

Each question following a number and ending with a question mark was worth 10 points.  If you gave me the same number of answers that I expected, say let’s use the number 12, then each correct answer would be worth .83 points.  Therefore, if you gave me the number 12 you would get 10 points.  If you said 7, you would get 5.83 points.  If the correct answer had five parts, each correct answer would be worth 2 points each.

Bonus Points:  Some of you went way above and beyond the research that I expected (although knowing some of you as I do, it does not surprise me in hindsight), and for each tidbit of information that you shared, ie kiosk names and treats enjoyed, transportation solutions etc, 3 bonus points were awarded for each tidbit of knowledge shared.  You can see how this can add up quickly!


1. How many total friends did I meet up as a result of being a member of the DIS boards?


The answer I was looking for was actually for the number of DISmeets, so 4, Dana, Michael, Pam, and Ellen.  However, now that I look at the question, I can understand where there was some confusion, so I’m going to have to accept both answers 10 points for correct answer 2.5 off for each over/under, 3 points for naming each one, however, if you included the companions of the four folks I originally intended, you got bonus points for that.  Michael was only he and his brother.  The other friend never showed up.

Some of you mentioned Keith the “art-pusher”, but he is Fran’s friend and technically she met him through an eBay sale.  She bought a picture of Mary Poppins through him several years ago, and he took a liking to her, either that or decided he had a golden goose on his hands and kept in contact after the initial sale, and he’s been selling her stuff ever since!

2. There were 13 different kiosks, how many different kiosks did we visit total?  Bonus points if you can name them or the items we ate.

9 kiosks – 10 points for this answer 1.11 points for each answer over/under.  I was a little confusing here, we got refreshments from two places that were not kiosks.  The Grapefruit beer came from Sommerfest which is a QS, and the strawberry/lemonade came from the Joffrey’s coffee cart.  Those can be bonus answers.

*La Isla Fresca* – Jamaican Braised Beef, Tres Leches Cake
*Pineapple Promenade* - Spicy Hot Dog with Mustard, Pineapple Soft-serve, Sparkling Pineapple Wine, Florida Orange Groves Winery, St. Petersburg, FL
*Cider House* – Pear Cider-brined Shredded Corned Beef with Braised Cabbage and Pears and Branston Dressing, House-made Potato and Cheddar Cheese Biscuit
*Jardin de Fiestas* - Tacos de Camarón: Tempura Shrimp served with Hibiscus Flower, Caramelized Onions and Habanero Sauce, Corn Tortilla Quesadilla served with Roasted Mushrooms and Zucchini Blossom topped with Green Tomatillo Sauce, Rose Margarita
*Primavera Kitchen* - Pollo alla Parmigiana: Breaded Breast of Chicken, Tomato, Parmesan and Mozzarella Cheese, Mezze Lune Primavera: Egg Pasta stuffed with Ricotta and Spinach in a Creamy Sauce with Spring Vegetables and Pecorino Cheese, Cremoso al Pistacchio: Pistacchio Cream, Strawberries and Mascarpone Cream
*The Smokehouse: Barbeque and Brews* - Pulled Pig Slider with Crispy Onions and Coleslaw, Smoked Pork Ribs with Roasted Corn Salad, Beef Brisket Burnt Ends Hash with White Cheddar Fondue and Pickled Jalapeños, Warm Chocolate Cake with Bourbon-Salted Caramel Sauce and Spiced Pecans
*Hanami* - Frushi: Fresh Pineapple, Strawberry and Melon Rolled with Raspberry Coconut Rice, sprinkled with Toasted Coconut and Whipped Cream on the side, Beef Teriyaki Udon: Thin-sliced Beef, Onions and Noodles tossed on the grill with Soy and Ginger
*Taste of Marrakesh* - Harissa Chicken Kebab with Sweet Couscous Salad
*Fleur de Lys* - Tarte à l’Onion Alsacienne: Alsatian Onion Tart with Sautéed Onions, Fresh Thyme and Rosemary on a Flaky Puff Pastry Crust

3. We took 22 total trips from a resort to a resort, resort to park or vice versa.  Name the correct number of trips via each form of transportation we used, Bus, Monorail, and Walking.
4/29 – Bus to Epcot, Bus to Hotel, Bus 2
4/30 – Walk to Hoop de Doo, Bus back to hotel, walk 2, bus 3
5/1 - Bus to Epcot, Bus to Hotel, Bus 5, walk 1
5/2 – Bus to AK, Bus to AKL, Bus to AK, Bus to VWL, Bus 9, walk 1
5/3 – Bus to Epcot, Monorail to Poly, Bus 10, Walk 1, Monorail 1
5/4- Monorail to GF, Monorail to MK, Monorail to Poly, Bus 10, Walk 1, Monorail 4
5/5 – Bus to DS, Walk/Scoot to SSR, Bus to MK, Monorail to Poly, Bus 12, Walk 2, Monorail 5
5/6 – Monorail to MK, Monorail to Poly, Bus 12, Walk 2, Monorail 7
5/7 – Monorail to GF, Monorail to Poly, 
Final Tally: Bus 12, Walk 2, Monorail 9

4. Not counting food we ate at the Kiosks, we sampled cuisines from six continents or countries, but mostly America.  Can you name the countries/continents that we visited outside of America?  1.66 per correct country, 3 points for the correct restaurant
Mexico – San Angel Inn, Bumblebee Man's Taco Truck
India – Sanaa
Polynesia – O’Hana
UK  – Cooke’s of Dublin
France – Be Our Guest
Asia – Trader Sam’s, Islands

5. How many characters did I meet up with?  Points for naming them. Think about this one!
13  Gru, Kevin the Minion, Stan the Night Bus Driver, Mickey, Goofy, Minnie, Alice, Mad Hatter, Pooh, Tiggr, Mary Poppins, Stitch, The Beast  .769 x the number in your guess for characters + 3 points for naming the correct characters.

6. How many times did Fran ditch us in the parks for a nap?
Five times, 2 points per “ditch”, 3 points for naming each time.
Illuminations Night, AK day after lunch, Switch day to the Poly Bungalow, MK day after 1900 Park Fare Breakfast, MK night after Be Our Guest.


Responses


dhorner233,  
Question 1: 4?  10 points
Question 2: 7? I'm sorry I don't remember what you got!  7.77 points
Question 3: Bus: 10, Monorail: 10, Walking: 2  3.33 points 
Question 4: France, Canada, Mexico, Germany  3.33 points
Question 5: 4. I don't remember who! I didn't know I was going to be tested or maybe I would have taken notes!   0 points
Question 6: 3 times.  6 points
Total for final round: 30.43


dolphgirl47, 
Question 1: 4, 10 points
Question 2: 10, La Isla Fresca - Jamaican-braised beef and the Tres Leches cake, Pineapple Promenade - Spicy hot dog, pineapple sparkling wine and pineapple soft serve, Cider House - Pear Cider-brined Shredded Corned Beef with Braised Cabbage and Pears and Branston Dressing, House-made Potato and Cheddar Cheese Biscuit with Smoked Salmon Tartare and Sonoma “The Pitchfork” Organic Pear Hard Cider, Jardin de Fiestas (Mexico) - Rosa Margarita, Shrimp Taco, Vegetable Quesadilla, Germany - Grapefruit Beer, Primavera Kitchen (Italy) - Chicken Parmesan, vegetable ravioli, Pinot Grigio, Pistachio Crema with Strawberries, Hanami (Japan) - Beef udon, Suigei sake, Frushi, sparkling slushy, The Smokehouse (America) - Pulled pig slider, smoked pork ribs, beef brisket burnt ends hash, warm chocolate cake, Zinfandel, Taste of Marrakesh (Morocco) - Harissa Chicken Kebab, Fleur de Lys (France) - Onion tart, rose Grey Goose Slushy, 8.89 points for correct # of booths (minus one point 1.11, Germany where we got the grapefruit beer is a QS open year round) + 114 bonus points for correctly naming booths and foods eaten. Plus 3 for noticing the grapefruit beer, for a total of 125.89 points.
Question 3: Bus – 12, Walking – 2, Monorail – 8, 6.66 points
Question 4: Asia (Chinese, Indonesian) – Islands, Mexican - Bumblebee Man's Taco Truck and San Angel Inn, Africa/ India - Sana'a, Polynesian - 'Ohana, Ireland - Cooke's of Dublin, 8.3 points, three points each for the other correct ones. 23.3 total points
Question 5: 10, Felonius Gru and Kevin the Minion from Despicable Me, Stan the driver of the Knight Bus from Harry Potter, Mary Poppins, Mad Hatter, Pooh, Tigger, Alice, Stitch, Beast, 7.69 points for 10 out of 13 and 30 bonus points for naming 10 for a total of 37.69 points
Question 6: 5, 10 points
Total for final round: 216.54


Steppesister, 
Question 1: 11, Dana and her Fiance, Your "almost" Imagineer friend and his girlfriend, Michael, his friend, and his brother, Ellen and her friend. 7.5 points for question, and 18 bonus points for naming folks, for a total of 25.5 points.
Question 2: 10 #1- Isla Fresca: Jamaican Braised Beef and Tres Leches Cake, #2- Pineapple Promenade: Spicy hot dog, pineapple soft serve, pineapple sparkling wine, #3- Cider House: corned beef, potato/cheese biscuit, Sonoma pitchfork Pear hard cider, #4- Mexico: Rosa Margarita, Shrimp Taco, Vegetable Quesadilla, #5- Primavera Kitchen: Chicken parmesan, veggie ravioli, pinot grigio, Pistachio crema with berries, #6- Frozen Strawberry Lemonade- Stand- 1 with GG shot and pink donuts (It didn't say where you bought the donuts, but I'm assuming here.), #7- Japan: Beef Udon, sake, Frushi, sparkling slushie, #8- America: Pork slider, pork ribs, Brisket hash, chocolate cake and zinfandel, #9- Morocco: Chicken Kebab, #10- France: onion tart, GG slushie, 8.89 points for the # of kiosks (1 extra), 114 Bonus points for kiosks and food items, 6 bonus points for recognizing beer and pretzel weren’t from a kiosk, for a total of 128.89 points.
Question 3: Transportation- In order... I added a few that may or may not have been what you were looking for, but they are additions INCLUDING the 22 you asked for: (I REALLY want a shot at winning this, so took 4 hours today to read every word of this TR again.  ) 1. Taxi from Hotel to dinner, 2. Taxi back to Hotel, 3. Van to Disney, 4. Bus to EPCOT, 5. Bus to WL, 6. Scooters to FW for Hoop, 7. Bus back to WL, 8. Bus to EPCOT, 9. Bus back , 10. Bus to AK, 11. Bus to Sana'a, 12. Bus to AK, 13. Bus to WL, 14. Bus to EPCOT, 15. Friendship to Morocco, 16. Monorail to Poly, 17. Monorail to GF, 18. Monorail to MK, 19. Monorail to Poly, 20. Bus to DS, 21. Bus to MK, 22. Monorail back to Poly, 23. Monorail to MK, 24. Monorail to Poly/Sam's (but doesn't directly say; I'm assuming), 25. Mono to GF, 26. Mono back to Poly, 27. MDepress, If you take out the Friendship, the Unmagical Depress, and the taxis and vans, you get 22. , 66 bonus points for naming the legs of the journey.
Question 4: Asian, Mexican - Bumblebee Man's Taco Truck and San Angel Inn, Africa/ India - Sana'a, Polynesian - 'Ohana, Ireland - Cooke's of Dublin, German- caramel and Grapefruit beer, 8.3 points, 15 bonus points, 23.3 points total.
Question 5: 13, Beast, Stan and the Knight Bus, Mickey, Goofy, Minnie, Mary P, Hatter, Pooh, Tigger, Alice, Stitch, Gru and Kevin the Minion, 10 points + 39 Bonus points for naming all 13, for a total of 49 points.
Question 6: 5, 1. First night at EPCOT, 2. From AK Day, 3. @ EPCOT after Seeds Tour, 4. After 1900 Bfst, 5. After BoG, 10 points for the correct # of times ditched and 15 bonus points for naming the instances for a total of 25 points.

Total for Final Round – 317.69


IowaTater
Question 1: 4, 4, although I can’t remember if your “art pusher” is a DIS member. 10 points
Question 2: Apparently 10 is the lucky number. La Isla Fresca – Jamaican braised beef & tres leches; Pineapple Promenade – spicy hot dog, pineapple soft serve, pineapple sparkling wine; Cider House – corned beef, potato & cheese biscuit, pear hard cider; Mexico – margaritas, shrimp taco, veggie quesadilla; Germany – grapefruit beer; Italy – chicken parm, veggie ravioli, pinot grigio, pistachio crema; Japan – beef udon & sake – the guys got frushi & the sparkling slushy; America – one of everything – burnt ends, ribs, chocolate cake, slider; Morocco – chicken kabob; France – onion tart, grey goose slushy, 8.89 points plus 102 bonus points
Question 3: 1 walking, 3 monorail, and 10 trips on the bus (and 1 trip on the Friendship boat J )  3.33 points 
Question 4: Mexico & Germany, 3.32 points
Question 5: Mickey, Goofy, Minnie, Mary Poppins, Mad Hatter, Pooh, Tigger, Alice, Stitch, and the Beast. That makes 10, 7.69 points plus 30 bonus points.
Question 6: I have 6 but that sounds like a lot.  8 points
Total for final round: 173.23


Malia78
Question 1: 4 (Dana/Matt, "art pusher", Michael, Podsnel), 7.5 plus 12 bonus points.
Question 2: Ate at 9 kiosks, La Isla Fresca: Jamaican braised beef, Tres Leche cake, Pineapple Promendade: Spicy hot dog, pineapple soft serve, pineapple sparkling wine, Cider House: Corned beef, potato and cheddar cheese biscuit, "Pitchfork" pear hard cider, Jardin de Fiestas: Margarita, Shrimp taco, vegetable quesadilla, Primavera Kitchen: Chicken parmesan, vegetable raviolle, pistachio crema, pinot grigio, Hanami: beef udon, suigei sake + Jim/Alberto frushi, sparkling slushy, The Smokehouse: pulled pork slider, smoked pork ribs, beef brisket burnt ends hash, warm chocolate cake, Zinfandel, Taste of Marrakesh: harissa chicken kebab
Fleur de Lys: onion tart, grey goose slushy, 10 points plus 108 Bonus Points
Question 3: Bus: 12, Walking: 1, Monorail: 9, 10 points
Question 4: Asia: Pan Asian (mix of Chinese, Thai, Vietamese and American-Asian), Mexico: San Angel Inn, Africa/India: Sanaa, ?Polynesia: O'hana, Ireland: Cooke's of Dublin, ?French: BOG, 10 points plus 15 bonus points
Question 5: 13 characters, Gru, Minion, Stan the knight bus driver, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Mad Hatter, Pooh, Tigger, Alice, Stitch, Beast, 10 points plus 39 Bonus Points
224 points total for this round


juniorbugman
Question 1: 10 - Disney firefly (Dana & Matt), Ellen (podsnel) & friend, Imagineer & friend, Michael & Michael's brother (flossbina) and Pam & her Mom, 7.5 points, 24 bonus points.
Question 2: 11, 1)Las Isla Fresca - Jamaicica Beef, Tres Leches Cake, 2) Pineapple Promenade - Spicy hot dog & pineapple soft serve, 3) UK & CIDER House - corned beef, potato & cheese biscuit & pear hard cider, 4) Mexico – Margharetta, 5) Gourmet Grapefuit Bar - , 6) Primaverra Kitchen, 7) American Lemonaide Cart ??? - Strawberry Luaa Sunset - Pink Donut, 8) Hanaimi - Beef Udon, Suigai Sake, 9) America - Pulled Pig Slider, Pork Ribs, Beef Brisket Burnt Ends Hash, Chocolate Cake, 10) Morocco - Tast of Marrakesh - Harissa Chicken Kebabs, 11) France - Fleur des Lys - Onion Tart , & grey goose slushie, 8.88 points plus 72 bonus points
Question 3: Walk - 3 - Bus - 10 - DME - 2 - Uber - 1, Monorail - 6 , Scooters -1, Cab 2, 0 points
Question 4: Morocco, France, Japan, Mexico, Germany , UK, Ireland, Italy, 4.98 points
Question 5: Minion & Gru, Stan and the Night Bus, Ketchup Man, Mickey Mouse, Minnie, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Mad Hatter, Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Alice, Piano Player at Caseys, Stitch, Flash Mob - Country Bears & last but not least the Beast. 39 bonus points
Question 6: 5, 10 points
Total for final round: 166.36


DnA2010
Question 1: Dana and Matt (Disney Firefly), Michael (Flossbolna’s OH) and his brother, Art Pusher, Pam and Her mom, Ellen and Friend, 24 bonus points
Question 2: 9, -La Isla Fresca: Jamican braised beef, Tres Leches cake, -Pineapple Promenade: Spicy hot dog, pineapple soft serve, pineapple sparkling wine, -Cider House: corned beef, potato and cheese biscuit, Pitchfork pear cider, -Jardin de Fiestas: shrimp taco, margaritas, veg quesadilla, -Germany (just including as you went in there) : grapefruit beer, kabinett, pretzel, -Italy- Primavera Kitchen: chicken parm, veg ravioli, pinot grigio, pistachio grema, -American Smokehouse: pulled pork slider, smoked pork ribs, beef hash, warm choc cake, zinfandel, -Cartjust including as you went in there) frozen strawberry lemonade, pink donut, -Hanami Japan: Beef udon, suigai sake, frushi, sparkling slushi, -Taste of Marakesh- Harissa chicken kabob, -Fleur de Lys: onion tart, grey goose rose slushie, 10 points plus 117 bonus points
Question 3: Day 3/WDW1- Epcot- bus, bus, Day 4- HDDR- walk, bus to resort, Day 5- bus to Epcot, Bus to resort, Day 6- bus to AK, bus to Sanaa, bus to AK, bus to WL, Day 7- bus to Epcot, monorail to Poly, Day 8- Monorail to GF, monorail to MK (guessing- it doesn’t say), monorail to Poly, Day 9- bus to DS, bus to MK, monorail to Poly (guessing- it doesn’t say), Day 10- Monorail to MK, Monorail to Poly (you and Fran), Day 11- DME to airport (bus), Bus: 11, Monorail: 7, Walk: 1, 3.33 points plus 60 bonus points, Question 4: -Sanaa (African/Indian), -Ohana (Polynesian), -Cooks of Dublin(British), -Universal(Dim Sung/Pan Asian), -Mexico (Mexican), -Germany, 8.33 points plus 15 bonus points
Question 5: 14, -Bob or Dave minion(can’t tell which), Felonius Gru, Stan (night bus), Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Alice, Mad Hatter, Poo, Tigger, Mary Poppins, Stitch, Beast, 9.23 points plus 39 bonus points 
Question 6: 3 or 4, Universal (you went swimming so not technically a park), AK- After Sanaa lunch, MK- After 1900 PF, MK- After dinner, didn’t stay for MSEP, 6 points plus 9 bonus points
Total for final round: 300.86


I’ve decided to split it into two contests (as I have two prizes) so here are the totals for each contest.


Just to recap here are the final scores from the initial contest.


DnA2010 – 246 points
dolphingirl47 – 233 points 
rndmr – 222 points
juniorbugman – 216.83
Pinkocto – 207.5 points
Captain_Oblivious – 199.5 points
Malia78- 199 points
pkondz – 178.5 points
Steppesister – 157 points
dhorner233 – 157 points
Leshaface – 155 points
IowaTater – 150 points
dizneeat – 136 points


And for those brave souls who chose to enter the Bonus points contest, here are the results from that contest. Obviously those who chose to put in each and every detail got points for doing so.

Steppesister – 317.69 points
DnA2010 – 300.86 points
dolphgirl47 – 216.54 points
Malia78 – 216.5 points
IowaTater – 173.23 points
juniorbugman – 166.36 points
dhorner233 – 30.43 points

So @Steppesister and @DnA2010 PM me your addresses so that I may send you your prizes!

WHEW!  Am I glad THAT is over. No more contests for me!  

And now I’m down to just one Trip Report!  If you’re not already reading along here is a link!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/ce...day-and-what-you-do-when-kiosked-out.3554410/


----------



## pkondz

Congrats to the winners! Sorry I couldn't do the bonus questions Alison. Just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Congrats to the winners! Sorry I couldn't do the bonus questions Alison. Just not enough hours in the day.



I understand!  In hindsight, if I'd realized how much it was going to take to tally the results, I may not have even posted it!  LOL!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I understand!  In hindsight, if I'd realized how much it was going to take to tally the results, I may not have even posted it!  LOL!



 Okay, I don't feel so bad, then.


----------



## DnA2010

So I must admit, focusing on this TR both answering during the initial thread and then researching/reading again for the second round was a nice distraction from stressing about a new baby and if I was doing it right (she's alive and healthy so looks like success) 

Thanks again, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations to the winners.

Thanks for sharing and for taking the time to run the contests.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Okay, I don't feel so bad, then.



It's hard enough to keep up around here.  I don't know why these people offer these silly contests with bonus points, and hidden images!  !



DnA2010 said:


> So I must admit, focusing on this TR both answering during the initial thread and then researching/reading again for the second round was a nice distraction from stressing about a new baby and if I was doing it right (she's alive and healthy so looks like success)
> 
> Thanks again, I really enjoyed it!



I'm glad that I could provide a distraction for you.  I hope that things are still going well with the baby and that you're able to sleep through the nights.  Sorry I haven't been able to mail out the prizes yet!  I've been swamped for the last six weeks or more and now I'm at my folks for Christmas and neglected to bring the prizes!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Congratulations to the winners.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and for taking the time to run the contests.
> 
> Corinna



You're welcome!  This will be my last contest!  They are much too much work!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's hard enough to keep up around here. I don't know why these people offer these silly contests with bonus points, and hidden images! :rolleyes!



That's just stupid.



Wait......


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait......


----------



## DnA2010

No worries at all about the prize- will be a great January surprise! 
Gotta catch up on updates now for your new TR 
Baby life I swear going just fine and baby is doing pretty well on the sleep front!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> No worries at all about the prize- will be a great January surprise!
> Gotta catch up on updates now for your new TR
> Baby life I swear going just fine and baby is doing pretty well on the sleep front!



I hope baby life continues to do well, and I'm glad you're able to sleep some!


----------



## franandaj

So I’ve been wanting to post this for some time, but things got away from me!  If you remember all the way back to last August there was a week where I was out at the park like five out of seven days.  First I saw Frozen with Karin, Tom, Alicia and her hubby.  The next day I went with Karin and Tom and we just rode some rides and had some drinks.  Wednesday, Fran and I went out and enjoyed a nice lunch with Karin and Tom, and then Thursday night we had dinner with Pam and her Mom at Tortilla Jo’s.  So there were are, all caught up again!

Saturday morning, we were booked into a special event with some friends of ours.  We had to be there early and the park may not have even been open yet when they let us in.









We were there for a presentation celebrating the 60th Anniversary of Disney’s Recording Label.














We had a table with our friends, and started off with some cured meats, yogurt, and some granola to add to our yogurt.





Plus we got a nice batch of breakfast pastries.





I was pretty happy with all this, but then they served us this!





After we had eaten, and been properly caffeinated, we were introduced to our host for the morning. Randy Thornton was our speaker. 





He’s a Grammy®-Award winning music producer, and Disney music fans know his work well. He’s been responsible for the restoration and rerelease of many classic Disney soundtracks and albums, from animation soundtracks to Theme-Park favorites. Along the way, he made some amazing discoveries – discoveries that led to “The Lost Chords.” 

From the days that the Talkies first came on the scene, Walt knew he wanted that new technology in his pictures. There were several ways that film companies were incorporating sound in their productions.  Some companies sent an LP along with the roll of film and they were to be played concurrently.  However, that required an alert man in the booth who could start both at precisely the correct time. Walt wouldn't have this. I don't recall what the second method was, but the third was to engrain the sound into a piece of film and then to play both the sound film and the film with the cartoon images on it together at the same time. Walt approved of this method, but there was another challenge, how the orchestra would keep up with the pace of the film.  

I’m going to quote myself from a previous bonus feature on a TR with relation to the click track, something that Disney created and modern day studio musicians consider commonplace.

“A perfect example of this is The Skeleton Dance, the very first Silly Symphony. The movement of the skeletons is very precise to the sound of the marimba, and the use of the marimba is to simulate the sound of clacking on the bones of the skeletons.

One conductor that Walt worked with thought he could do exactly what was needed on his own, but after two unsuccessful takes he reluctantly agreed to use a device that Walt had urged him to use at the start. Today studio musicians regard the "click track" as a regular part of the job. It is a metronome that is played through headphones and keeps time steady so that every sound occurs just when it should with respect to the video. When I was in music school, we got to participate in a mock studio recording and were able to play with a cartoon on screen and we stayed in sync using the click track in our headphones.”





We heard several of recordings of Walt's interviews about how the recording process worked back then. It was far more involved than today.

Mr. Thornton talked about the Three little pigs, the 36th Silly Symphony. Notice "Father" in the background.  





This was Disney's first really big hit. It was the height of depression, everyone was afraid that the Big Bad Wolf would be knocking on their door. He told us that this song was even bigger that “Let It Go” has been in the pop culture of the 21st Century.

The Silly Symphonies were all a warm up and tutorial preparing for Snow White, the first full length animated feature ever. 





This was a timeless production, think about all the classic Disney songs that came from it. "Whistle While You Work", "Someday my Prince Will Come", "Heigh Ho". 





This movie was the first ever to produce a "soundtrack", but it wasn't until Pinnochio that the word “soundtrack” was used. They showed us a slide of this original sketch of the music for “Whistle While You Work.”  As a music geek, I think this is cool.





Speaking of Pinnochio. "When You Wish Upon A Star" has become one of the most recognized songs ever for the "brand" of the Disney company. Everyone knows that song, but probably don't even know the names of the writers.  Do you?

On another note, so far Walt Disney did not have a record label. Walt was friends with Irving Berlin and published all his records through Berlin’s company which eventually became Bourne music. They are still very active in protecting their copyrights (Just a little fun fact I remembered and looked up the details during the process of writing this up. I took the excerpt below from the internet somewhere, probably Wikipedia) I put the gist of the comment in bold as there are so many entities involved in the legal jargon it’s hard to read.


"*The owner of the rights to the song*, Bourne Co. Music Publishers, *sued* Twentieth Century Fox Film Corp., Fox Broadcasting Company, Fuzzy Door Productions, Cartoon Network, *Walter Murphy and Seth MacFarlane to try to stop distribution of a 2003 Family Guy episode entitled "When You Wish upon a Weinstein"* *that parodies the song in a version called "I Need a Jew"*. A federal judge ruled against Bourne Co, stating that a parody of the song did not infringe on the company's copyright." 


Fantasia was a complete departure from the feature films with a story.





Had WWII not happened Walt would have had access to the European market. But he did not, and many of his staff had been drafted into the army.  He focused on the South American Market with Saludos Amigos and the Three Caballeros, and eventually Make Mine Music which incorporated a number of projects that had been floating around the studio unfinished.





Peter and the Wolf was one of the Favorites from that one.





After the war he went back to tried and true, fairytales. Cinderella. 





Perry Como had a hit with his song, Chi-Baba, Chi-Baba (My Bambino Go to Sleep) and Walt wanted something like that for his Fairy Godmother and thus came the song Bibbity Bobbity Boo.

All the while records were still being released through the Bourne Music Company. It was around this time that Roy started telling Walt that they needed their own record label.  But Walt was making movies (animated and his new nature documentaries), he had this little thing in Anaheim going on, and the Mickey Mouse Club, so he really wasn’t all that interested in starting another venture.

What really spawned the record label was the release of the TV show Davey Crockett. In the US market it was released as an episodic piece, meaning every week a new episode was broadcast. Walt didn't want a narrator to come on each week and read a script, "Last week you'll remember..." Instead it was sung in the form of The Ballad of Davy Crockett.






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The Disneyland company issued its first album, A Child's Garden of Verses.  It was the only thing that they could release right away without copyright restrictions.





Once the Mickey Mouse Club was clearly a hit, they signed Annette as the first recording artist for the label.  





The popular Mouseketeer, Annette Funicello, became the label’s first artist in residence. 





In 1959, the Buena Vista Records label was formed for Funicello's select recordings and for the release of soundtrack albums and other contemporary music.  Jimmy Johnson brought in musician Tutti Camarata, founder of Sunset Sound Recorders in Hollywood, to head the Artists and repertoire of this new enterprise. It was rumoured that Walt put up the money to build Sunset Studios, but every time Tutti was asked about it, his answer was just "Walt was very supportive."





















This is the studio where Annette Funicello recorded all her albums. Then Mr Thornton put this out there. It also the same studio where the Doors recorded their albums. He said, "Annette Funicello" (gesturing to the right) "The Doors" (gesturing to the left) I'm just going to let that linger for a moment.







Those of you who aren’t familiar with the Doors, why not?  And if you are, I wanted to “be” Jim Morrison, when I was a senior in High School.  If that doesn’t scare you, I don’t know what will!



OK, back to Disney. While looking for the right material for Annette, Tutti and his team discovered the songwriting duo of Richard M. Sherman and Robert B. Sherman after hearing one of their songs on the radio. The two were brought to the Disney studio in Burbank where they eventually became the first staff songwriters for the company. They not only penned a good deal of Annette’s songs, but were also responsible for most of the iconic Disney songs of the 1960s and beyond.





If you aren’t familiar with the Sherman Bros. work, Tiki Room.  Jungle Book, Carousel of Progress, Mary Poppins.  What rock have you been hiding underneath?





During the 1970s the Disney record label was suffering and almost went bankrupt. 

The Herbie franchise really wasn't a big music seller, and either were Escape from Witch Mountain or the Apple Dumpling Gang. How many of you remember these favorites?





















However, they turned the beat around with Disco Mickey in 1979. 





Mickey Mouse Disco is an album released by Disneyland Records in 1979. A late entry in the genre of disco, Mickey Mouse Disco included disco versions of Disney classics and Disney-fied versions of disco classics. Re-released on CD in 1995, this album is currently out of print in all physical formats, but is currently available for download from iTunes. The album peaked at #35 on Billboard's Pop Albums Chart and was certified 2x Platinum by the RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America).  I don't remember exactly how much money he said they made on it, but it was a bundle and saved the label.

It was a long time before Disney really got it back together musically. There were no timeless scores in Oliver and Company, The Black Cauldron, or The Great Mouse Detective.  It wasn't until the Little Mermaid came along that timeless scores began to return to Disney animated features. Howard Ashman was a strong believer in the songs serving to advance the story, not for the story to stop so performers could sing a song. If you consider the soundtrack for TLM each song is strong on its own. They are not trendy or dated. Over 25 years later and the melodies are still as pertinent as when they came out in 1989.





One of the projects that Randy Thornton has been working on is called the Lost Chords.  As part of his job at Walt Disney Records he is restoring soundtracks from the original masters for use in rereleasing DVDs and CD soundtracks.  In that process he is uncovering old gems from movies that were never used.  Those songs are being recorded and released on CD sets of the remastered tracks and then the old songs that the public has never heard are also included on the CD sets as well.  





The newest addition to this legacy collection includes music from Mary Poppins, he played us “The Chimpanzoo” which was a Sherman Bros song that would have taken the kids on another adventure, but the entire scene was lost on the cutting room floor even before filming commenced.  He showed us this picture of PL Travers drawn by one of the animators, and some of the concept art for the Chimpanzoo scene.  As you can tell, nothing at Disney is wasted because, Kaa, the evil python in The Jungle Book was recycled from these concept drawings for Mary Poppins.





Then he played us another song which didn’t make the movie, it was a beautiful ballad, but I don’t remember the name. It was to be sung by Julie Andrews while she was reminiscing. He showed this “obviously photoshopped” picture while it played.





The edition of the Lost Chords for Mary Poppins was released last summer and that’s what we received as our parting gift for the event.  





In addition we got this poster, and after the presentation he signed both for us.





It had been a while since breakfast, so on our way out of the park I was crazing a sweet treat.  





A root beer float.





Then we headed out of the park and back home.  I think we even got some work done at the old house later that afternoon.


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow, another fabulous event. Thank you for all the history, fascinating as always! 

The parting gifts are great.


----------



## rentayenta

How did I fall so behind? Lets just say I am going to be you in my next life.

Dinner with your friends looks incredible. Love that you had so many visits to the park. And that last event; wow!


----------



## DnA2010

I really enjoyed reading about the event, thank you for the thorough post!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


>



It is amazing to see New Orleans Square so empty. 



franandaj said:


> I was pretty happy with all this, but then they served us this!



That looks delicious.

This sounded like a very interesting presentation.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Great event and love all the details in coverage of it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> WHEW! Am I glad THAT is over. No more contests for me!



Hey, I didn't embarrass myself!



pkondz said:


> Congrats to the winners! Sorry I couldn't do the bonus questions Alison. Just not enough hours in the day.



Don't feel bad--I didn't have time to do it, either!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So I’ve been wanting to post this for some time, but things got away from me!



Sooooo disappointed with you Alison.
I've been waiting and waiting for this update you know.

Sheesh.



franandaj said:


> If you remember all the way back to last August



Last August? I can't remember _yesterday!_



franandaj said:


>



Pretty!



franandaj said:


> We were there for a presentation celebrating the 60th Anniversary of Disney’s Recording Label.



Oh, cool!



franandaj said:


> Plus we got a nice batch of breakfast pastries.



mmmm.... pastries.



franandaj said:


> I was pretty happy with all this, but then they served us this!



Oh.... my.... And the Hollandaise sauce looks good too!



franandaj said:


> He’s a Grammy®-Award winning music producer, and Disney music fans know his work well. He’s been responsible for the restoration and rerelease of many classic Disney soundtracks and albums, from animation soundtracks to Theme-Park favorites.



Huh.



franandaj said:


> Along the way, he made some amazing discoveries – discoveries that led to “The Lost Chords.”



Well, I know now... but had no idea what you were talking about.



franandaj said:


> From the days that the Talkies first came on the scene, Walt knew he wanted that new technology in his pictures. There were several ways that film companies were incorporating sound in their productions. Some companies sent an LP along with the roll of film and they were to be played concurrently. However, that required an alert man in the booth who could start both at precisely the correct time. Walt wouldn't have this. I don't recall what the second method was, but the third was to engrain the sound into a piece of film and then to play both the sound film and the film with the cartoon images on it together at the same time. Walt approved of this method, but there was another challenge, how the orchestra would keep up with the pace of the film.
> 
> I’m going to quote myself from a previous bonus feature on a TR with relation to the click track, something that Disney created and modern day studio musicians consider commonplace.
> 
> “A perfect example of this is The Skeleton Dance, the very first Silly Symphony. The movement of the skeletons is very precise to the sound of the marimba, and the use of the marimba is to simulate the sound of clacking on the bones of the skeletons.
> 
> One conductor that Walt worked with thought he could do exactly what was needed on his own, but after two unsuccessful takes he reluctantly agreed to use a device that Walt had urged him to use at the start. Today studio musicians regard the "click track" as a regular part of the job. It is a metronome that is played through headphones and keeps time steady so that every sound occurs just when it should with respect to the video. When I was in music school, we got to participate in a mock studio recording and were able to play with a cartoon on screen and we stayed in sync using the click track in our headphones.”



All very interesting. Not just saying that. I'm reading and nodding my head and making little "huh" sounds all the while.



franandaj said:


> Notice "Father" in the background.



 Took me a second to get it.



franandaj said:


> This was Disney's first really big hit. It was the height of depression, everyone was afraid that the Big Bad Wolf would be knocking on their door. He told us that this song was even bigger that “Let It Go” has been in the pop culture of the 21st Century.



Really! Huh!!



franandaj said:


> This was a timeless production, think about all the classic Disney songs that came from it. "Whistle While You Work", "Someday my Prince Will Come", "Heigh Ho".



Never heard of them.






franandaj said:


> This movie was the first ever to produce a "soundtrack", but it wasn't until Pinnochio that the word “soundtrack” was used



No way! Really!



franandaj said:


> Speaking of Pinnochio. "When You Wish Upon A Star" has become one of the most recognized songs ever for the "brand" of the Disney company. Everyone knows that song, but probably don't even know the names of the writers. Do you?



Nope. Well... now I know. Thanks Google!



franandaj said:


> "*The owner of the rights to the song*, Bourne Co. Music Publishers, *sued* Twentieth Century Fox Film Corp., Fox Broadcasting Company, Fuzzy Door Productions, Cartoon Network, *Walter Murphy and Seth MacFarlane to try to stop distribution of a 2003 Family Guy episode entitled "When You Wish upon a Weinstein"* *that parodies the song in a version called "I Need a Jew"*. A federal judge ruled against Bourne Co, stating that a parody of the song did not infringe on the company's copyright."



I can see how that wouldn't fly. Ever heard of Weird Al?



franandaj said:


> After the war he went back to tried and true, fairytales. Cinderella.



Nope. Never heard of that one either.



franandaj said:


> Once the Mickey Mouse Club was clearly a hit, they signed Annette as the first recording artist for the label.



I had no idea she was the first.



franandaj said:


>



Any idea why Johnny Carson is on there?

Wait... Something..... Did he broadcast from Sunset Studios?



franandaj said:


> This is the studio where Annette Funicello recorded all her albums. Then Mr Thornton put this out there. It also the same studio where the Doors recorded their albums. He said, "Annette Funicello" (gesturing to the right) "The Doors" (gesturing to the left) I'm just going to let that linger for a moment.



Wow. Not just a little bit different. We're talking _galaxies_ apart here.



franandaj said:


> Those of you who aren’t familiar with the Doors, why not? And if you are, I wanted to “be” Jim Morrison, when I was a senior in High School. If that doesn’t scare you, I don’t know what will!



 I'm learning so much about you!



franandaj said:


> They not only penned a good deal of Annette’s songs, but were also responsible for most of the iconic Disney songs of the 1960s and beyond.



 Them I know.



franandaj said:


> The Herbie franchise really wasn't a big music seller, and either were Escape from Witch Mountain or the Apple Dumpling Gang. How many of you remember these favorites?



Me! Me!



franandaj said:


> However, they turned the beat around with Disco Mickey in 1979.



Good... Lord.



franandaj said:


> The album peaked at #35 on Billboard's Pop Albums Chart and was certified 2x Platinum by the RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America).



Really! I'm rather surprised by that.



franandaj said:


> Over 25 years later and the melodies are still as pertinent as when they came out in 1989.



Wow. 25 years? Really?


I feel old.



old_er._



franandaj said:


> One of the projects that Randy Thornton has been working on is called the Lost Chords. As part of his job at Walt Disney Records he is restoring soundtracks from the original masters for use in rereleasing DVDs and CD soundtracks. In that process he is uncovering old gems from movies that were never used. Those songs are being recorded and released on CD sets of the remastered tracks and then the old songs that the public has never heard are also included on the CD sets as well.



That's so cool!



franandaj said:


> The newest addition to this legacy collection includes music from Mary Poppins, he played us “The Chimpanzoo” which was a Sherman Bros song that would have taken the kids on another adventure, but the entire scene was lost on the cutting room floor even before filming commenced. He showed us this picture of PL Travers drawn by one of the animators, and some of the concept art for the Chimpanzoo scene. As you can tell, nothing at Disney is wasted because, Kaa, the evil python in The Jungle Book was recycled from these concept drawings for Mary Poppins.



Recognized him right away.
Love the shot of PL Travers.



franandaj said:


> He showed this “obviously photoshopped” picture while it played.



Still.... I like it.



franandaj said:


> The edition of the Lost Chords for Mary Poppins was released last summer and that’s what we received as our parting gift for the event.



What a great gift!



franandaj said:


> It had been a while since breakfast, so on our way out of the park I was crazing a sweet treat.



crazing a sweet treat.
I don't know if that's a typo... but I like it!



franandaj said:


> A root beer float.



mmmmm.... love those.


----------



## afwdwfan

I really love seeing these special event opportunities you get to have at Disneyland.  This one looks really interesting, especially for someone who is as into music as you and Fran.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Wow, another fabulous event. Thank you for all the history, fascinating as always!
> 
> The parting gifts are great.



It was great!  I'm so glad that I wrote it up that next day after the event otherwise I never would have remembered all that detail.  It was fascinating and the food was good too!



rentayenta said:


> How did I fall so behind? Lets just say I am going to be you in my next life.
> 
> Dinner with your friends looks incredible. Love that you had so many visits to the park. And that last event; wow!



  You crack me up.  I only talk about the fun things here.  Be careful what you wish for!  



DnA2010 said:


> I really enjoyed reading about the event, thank you for the thorough post!



You're welcome!  Tomorrow night I have a Beauty and the Beast event.  Paige O'hara is supposed to give a performance along with us seeing some never seen clips.  I need to get on with my bonus features!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> It is amazing to see New Orleans Square so empty.



I know!  Rarely does one see it like that!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks delicious.
> 
> This sounded like a very interesting presentation.



The meal was very good and I very much enjoyed the presentation!



dgbg100106 said:


> Great event and love all the details in coverage of it.



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I didn't embarrass myself!
> 
> Don't feel bad--I didn't have time to do it, either!



Of course and I understand!



pkondz said:


> Sooooo disappointed with you Alison.
> I've been waiting and waiting for this update you know.
> 
> Sheesh.



Yeah right!



pkondz said:


> Last August? I can't remember _yesterday!_



that's almost how I feel too.



pkondz said:


> Oh, cool!



Yup.  They have these often but for the price we don't always want to pony up unless the topic interests us.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... pastries.



They were good!



pkondz said:


> Oh.... my.... And the Hollandaise sauce looks good too!



It was good too!



pkondz said:


> Well, I know now... but had no idea what you were talking about.



OK, good we're now on the same page.



pkondz said:


> All very interesting. Not just saying that. I'm reading and nodding my head and making little "huh" sounds all the while.



That's good.



pkondz said:


> Took me a second to get it.



Me too!



pkondz said:


> Really! Huh!!
> 
> Never heard of them.



Yeah, right.



pkondz said:


> No way! Really!



Well think about it.  People barely had record players and such back then...



pkondz said:


> Nope. Well... now I know. Thanks Google!



I still don't, I have't googled it.



pkondz said:


> I can see how that wouldn't fly. Ever heard of Weird Al?



Well, yah, duh!



pkondz said:


> Nope. Never heard of that one either.



Yeah, and you don't know where the castle in MK come from.



pkondz said:


> I had no idea she was the first.
> 
> Any idea why Johnny Carson is on there?
> 
> Wait... Something..... Did he broadcast from Sunset Studios?



No I don't remember that one...sorry...



pkondz said:


> Wow. Not just a little bit different. We're talking _galaxies_ apart here.



I know!  I was totally tripping out on that concept!



pkondz said:


> I'm learning so much about you!



There is lots I can't share on here!  



pkondz said:


> Them I know.



Well I could hope so.



pkondz said:


> Me! Me!



But did they have any hit songs?



pkondz said:


> Good... Lord.



That's what I was thinking.



pkondz said:


> Really! I'm rather surprised by that.



By that time, I had moved back to the 60's



pkondz said:


> Wow. 25 years? Really?
> 
> 
> I feel old.
> 
> 
> 
> old_er._



I know what you mean.



pkondz said:


> Recognized him right away.
> Love the shot of PL Travers.



They were cool!



pkondz said:


> What a great gift!



Definitely!



pkondz said:


> crazing a sweet treat.
> I don't know if that's a typo... but I like it!



definitely a typo, but it works.



pkondz said:


> mmmmm.... love those.



Me too!



afwdwfan said:


> I really love seeing these special event opportunities you get to have at Disneyland.  This one looks really interesting, especially for someone who is as into music as you and Fran.



That was one of the reasons we signed up.  They are pretty pricey so we have to pick and choose.  We have a Beauty and the Beast one coming up tomorrow night.


----------



## franandaj

Back in September Disney released a “mash up” mug for Trader Sam’s and the Haunted Mansion.  I was alerted to this occurrence by @********** just days before the mug came out.  We were able to modify our plans to spend the day of the mug’s release out at the DLR, but not all day.

Now here in California, Trader Sam’s opens at noon, not that crazy 4PM stuff they have in Florida.  Evidently there was a huge line outside Trader Sam’s before noon and once they opened the mug sales there were two lines. One for the people who wanted to get a drink from the bar for their $30.00 plus tax or one for those who just wanted to take their two mugs for that price and run with it.

When we finally made it out there, we wanted the drink!  If we were going to pay $30 for a mug we were going to get the drink as well as the mug!  So we ponied up in line and even though the people who waited earlier had as long as a two hour wait, we only had to wait about 30 minutes or so until we were seated inside.  That’s why the pictures are so blurry, it’s pretty dark in there.  This is the drink, called the chilling challenge.  I really liked it!





We also ordered some Chicken lettuce cups, which are always good.





Plus we ordered tempura fried green beans and a burger.





Here’s the new mug





And our Tiki mug collection as of September.  It has grown since then.





I’ll be back (Hopefully soon) with the Festival of Holidays.


----------



## skier_pete

Was very excited you were able to get those mugs. Also excited you shared one with me! Thank you again.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh liking your new mug! How neat that TS opens earlier in California. What's with the 4pm nonesense at WDW? The drink looks good as does the food. 

Do they do a similar deal with a tables in wonderland card in California?


----------



## rentayenta

Love the mugs and darn, I still owe you for mine. And I need to pick it up when I see you in April if not before.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> When we finally made it out there, we wanted the drink! If we were going to pay $30 for a mug we were going to get the drink as well as the mug!


Heck yeah! 



franandaj said:


> And our Tiki mug collection as of September. It has grown since then.


Nice looking collection.  I honestly didn't realize that they are all themed so well that they do go together nicely. 

Well, aside from that random sub there in the middle.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oooohhh, what did it taste like? That looks like one I'd try


----------



## dolphingirl47

That mug is cool and the food looked pretty nice, too.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

love the mug collection and that new one is really nice.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah right!







franandaj said:


> that's almost how I feel too.



I've already forgotten this morning... and it's still morning...



franandaj said:


> It was good too!



Annnnnddddd.... jealousy rears it's ugly head.



franandaj said:


> Well think about it. People barely had record players and such back then...



Oh, that's not what I meant.
I meant that I found it neat that the first time the word soundtrack was used was on a Disney movie.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, and you don't know where the castle in MK come from.



It's Detroit, isn't it?



franandaj said:


> There is lots I can't share on here!



Soon.... soooooon......



franandaj said:


> But did they have any hit songs?



Not that I can remember... maybe from Herbie?



franandaj said:


> Back in September Disney released a “mash up” mug for Trader Sam’s and the Haunted Mansion.



Interesting concept.



franandaj said:


> Now here in California, Trader Sam’s opens at noon, not that crazy 4PM stuff they have in Florida.



So... you're saying people drink more in California.


This explains much.



franandaj said:


> Evidently there was a huge line outside Trader Sam’s before noon and once they opened the mug sales there were two lines.



Whoa. I had no idea it was that popular.



franandaj said:


> If we were going to pay $30 for a mug we were going to get the drink as well as the mug!



I should hope so!



franandaj said:


> That’s why the pictures are so blurry, it’s pretty dark in there.



Uh, huh. Had nothing to do with the alcohol. Sure.



franandaj said:


> This is the drink, called the chilling challenge. I really liked it!



Remember what was in it?



franandaj said:


> Here’s the new mug



 I like it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>



These are a lot of fun.  Cool collection!


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Was very excited you were able to get those mugs. Also excited you shared one with me! Thank you again.



No problem! Thanks for alerting me to the release!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh liking your new mug! How neat that TS opens earlier in California. What's with the 4pm nonesense at WDW? The drink looks good as does the food.



I think TS at WDW is really missing out on an opportunity. We went by there at 2PM only to be disappointed that they were closed.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Do they do a similar deal with a tables in wonderland card in California?



No they dont, but they do have AP Discounts at most places.



rentayenta said:


> Love the mugs and darn, I still owe you for mine. And I need to pick it up when I see you in April if not before.



Well I'll male sure to bring it with me when we come out to stay!



afwdwfan said:


> Nice looking collection. I honestly didn't realize that they are all themed so well that they do go together nicely.
> 
> Well, aside from that random sub there in the middle.



Hey there! That random sub is the pride of her collection!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Hey there! That random sub is the pride of her collection!




Yes, I know!  I just had to point it out.  It's kind of like one thing just doesn't belong there...

There was a group of Disdads that went to WDW for Marathon Weekend.  They were live broadcasting from the parks and resorts.  One night a group of them went to Trader Sams and racked up a $700 tab.  Everyone ended up with a Nautilus among other souvenirs.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Oooohhh, what did it taste like? That looks like one I'd try



It was fruity, but not too sweet. See below for ingredients. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That mug is cool and the food looked pretty nice, too.
> 
> Corinna



I like the mug, and TS is a great location for snacks and stuff.



dgbg100106 said:


> love the mug collection and that new one is really nice.



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> Annnnnddddd.... jealousy rears it's ugly head.



That's why I prefer envy, jealousy's less disfigured cousin.



pkondz said:


> I meant that I found it neat that the first time the word soundtrack was used was on a Disney movie.



Oh. Yes many Disney things were the first of their kind.



pkondz said:


> It's Detroit, isn't it?



I thought it was Memphis.



pkondz said:


> Soon.... soooooon......



What makes you think I will reveal those things in person? I'll need to be on my best behavior, you know providing an example and all!



pkondz said:


> Not that I can remember... maybe from Herbie?



No, there wasn't one.



pkondz said:


> Interesting concept.



Leave it to those whacky Disney folks!



pkondz said:


> So... you're saying people drink more in California.
> 
> 
> This explains much.



Not necessarily more, but we're not afraid to start earlier. 



pkondz said:


> Whoa. I had no idea it was that popular.



Anything that is limited release gets the crazy people out and generates huge lines. It just whether or not it's something that interests Fran and I. Most of the time it doesn't.



pkondz said:


> I should hope so!



You gotta get your money's worth!



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh. Had nothing to do with the alcohol. Sure.



Nah, takes a lot more than that much alcohol to phase me.



pkondz said:


> Remember what was in it?



Smith and cross rum
Honey syrup
Pineapple juice
Lime juice
Ginger
Bitters
Pernod



pkondz said:


> I like it!



Me too! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> These are a lot of fun.  Cool collection!



Thanks!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That's why I prefer envy, jealousy's less disfigured cousin.



I stand corrected. Yes, jealousy is ugly.
I will say envious instead.



franandaj said:


> What makes you think I will reveal those things in person? I'll need to be on my best behavior, you know providing an example and all!



There _must_ be a way we can ditch the kid for a while! 



franandaj said:


> Not necessarily more, but we're not afraid to start earlier.



 Okay!



franandaj said:


> Smith and cross rum
> Honey syrup
> Pineapple juice
> Lime juice
> Ginger
> Bitters
> Pernod



<sigh> Why does it always have to be rum?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> *
> Well I'll male sure to bring it with me when we come out to stay!*





Wait, are you coming to visit me????


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Yes, I know!  I just had to point it out.  It's kind of like one thing just doesn't belong there...
> 
> There was a group of Disdads that went to WDW for Marathon Weekend.  They were live broadcasting from the parks and resorts.  One night a group of them went to Trader Sams and racked up a $700 tab.  Everyone ended up with a Nautilus among other souvenirs.



That sounds like a lot of fun, and I could see everyone wanting one.  All the cool kids have them!  



pkondz said:


> I stand corrected. Yes, jealousy is ugly.
> I will say envious instead.



Much more civilsed.



pkondz said:


> There _must_ be a way we can ditch the kid for a while!



  



pkondz said:


> <sigh> Why does it always have to be rum?



Well it doesn't matter because they don't even serve them anymore.



rentayenta said:


> Wait, are you coming to visit me????



No silly, when we stay out at Disney while you are visiting.


----------



## franandaj

Last year DCA brought back the F&W Festival. There was one from 2007 until 2010, but they did not feature the kiosks that are so popular at WDW.  The reason told to me was something to the effect that food laws in California require each kiosk to be individually licensed kitchens and the costs were too high. When the food booths showed up this past year, I was perplexed. But someone else pointed out on another thread the food offerings were definitely higher in price of those at Epcot F&W, almost double in fact.  My guess is that to get their money out of those food booth licenses (which were probably licensed for an entire year), they brought a new celebration called the Festival of Holidays.  And then for the Lunar New Year the food booths came back again.  Don't quote me as an authority, but this is just my guess!

Starting in early November and going all the way through the first week of January, the Festival of Holidays featured an array of culinary delights, entertainment, and other fun activities for kids. I was able to make it out there on two different days during the six week long festival, so I'll just cover all of them in this one update. For those of you familiar with the layout of the parks, we entered through the Grand Californian entrance, stopping to admire this Gingerbread house in the lobby.





Then we headed towards the wharf area past the Grizzly Challenge trail.  Our first stop was the Treats for Santa kiosk.









So much of the offerings at the festival were sweets and not wanting to go into a diabetic coma, I had to be careful.  I ordered the Harvest Puff Pastry which had a filling made with leeks and parmesan.  It was surprisingly good!  Not at all what I had expected.





I got some Peppermint Bark for later.





And Fran got this White Hot Chocolate with Peppermint Marshmallows.  As they melted the drink turned pink.





Next we visited the Fiesta en Familia where they had a couple Pozole.  









It’s a little blurry, but my favorite was the Green Chile Posole.





The Red Chile Posole was good too, but it was a little bit more spicy.





The we moved on to Winter Sliderland.













We got pretty much one of everything on the menu.





I realized upon my first bite of the turkey slider, I am NOT a fan of cranberry sauce with turkey, and I let Fran finish this one.





This one was much better, but I didn’t want to eat too much of it and get myself too full.





Omigosh!  This was soooooo good!  I loved it and would have eaten a couple of them!





The cider was good too.





We moseyed on to Southern Home Holidays and we were definitely starting to get full.  





We only got the Mac and Cheese and Sweet Potato pie.  I also forgot to get a picture of the booth.  The Mac and Cheese was only “meh” and I did not care for the jalapeno croutons.





I did not like the Sweet potato pie, but Fran did.





We decided to head over to Disneyland for a few while we got our appetites back, but I grabbed a glass of wine for on the way out. It came from the “Making Spirits Bright” booth.










*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

We went over to Disneyland and did a little bit of shopping.  It started getting late and the sun went down.  The Christmas tree was all lit up.





Holiday train station (even though the train is closed).





The band playing.





And we make our way back to DCA as we are getting hungry again.





Yuletide Yummies was by far the best of the kiosks.









We got the Sticky Toffee Pudding, Eggnog Cheesecake, and the Gingerbread Bundt Cake.  The big winner here was the Sticky Toffee Pudding.  I really wished I could have gone back for that one.

















There was one last kiosk we hit that night and that one was for me only.  Mosaic Delights had Indian inspired Cuisine.









I got the Roasted Lamb.  In hindsight, this wasn’t as good as I’d hoped.  It wasn’t a lamb loin or rib chop, I think it was just leg meat or something tougher.  I ate a little of it and tossed the rest.  The dead grapes didn't help either.





Fran chose wisely.  This kiosk was right across from the Corn Dog Castle.





I never did make it to all the kiosks, but a couple weeks later I was out there with Jenny and her family.  After a long day of running around, we stopped at a few kiosks.  I got this Bratwurst from one, but I forgot to take a picture of the sign.  It hit the spot because I was hungry and needed a little snack to make it through our long part of the day.





Jenny and her kids shared some sort of curry, but I despise curry powder so I didn’t try any.

Then we went to Mistletoe Morsels.





We ended up getting almost everything between all of us.  I ordered the Crab Cake.  They ordered the Swedish meatballs (sorry no pic).  Both were good, but nothing stellar, they worked in that we got some grub that didn’t cost a fortune.





All of us loved this Egg Nog Cocktail.  I’m not sure what was in it, but it was pretty potent!





While I didn’t get to festivate all of the Holidays, I made a good dent into most of the booths.  I hope that they bring this back next year.  Already the Food and Wine Festival is rapidly approaching.   By the time I get back from our cruise F&W will be upon us!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> My guess is that to get their money out of those food booth licenses (which were probably licensed for an entire year), they brought a new celebration called the Festival of Holidays. And then for the Lunar New Year the food booths came back again. Don't quote me as an authority, but this is just my guess!



That makes sense.



franandaj said:


>



I love that gingerbread house.



franandaj said:


> I realized upon my first bite of the turkey slider, I am NOT a fan of cranberry sauce with turkey, and I let Fran finish this one.



I am not keen either.






That looks interesting.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Did you think people enjoyed the booths? Something they'll bring back next year? Or only time will tell? Fun to get out there and try lots of tasty treats!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How cute Festival of the holidays! Love the GB house. That is interesting theory re the cost of the license of the booths. 

Such cute booths. I love the Winter Sliderland lol. I would have been all over the turkey snd cranberry. I love that combo. I could be your dyson there. 

Pretty tree on Main Street. High Fran! I hope you got some nice items. 

Yuletime Yummies looks like one to hang out by. What lovely offerings. Mmm sweet sticky food... 

Looks like a great time. I like the look of this festival.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like you guys got your money's worth out of the kiosks.  I could see Julie going hard for that white chocolate/peppermint marshmallow drink mix!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Don't quote me as an authority, but this is just my guess!


Well, you know Disneyland as well as any of us, and your reasoning makes a lot of sense, so I'll buy it. 



franandaj said:


> The we moved on to Winter Sliderland.


That name just kind of makes me chuckle and I have no idea why. 



franandaj said:


> Fran chose wisely. This kiosk was right across from the Corn Dog Castle.


Yup, can't go wrong with a corndog.

I'm glad you were able to experience so much of the holiday offerings!


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update! I think we ended up eating 6 of those curries total over the trip.  It was really good.


----------



## DnA2010

Yum- the booths had a great variety of food, dessert, and drinks! I love sticky toffee pudding- soo good! The eggnog drink looked good, and peppermint bark I'm always a fan of..well I think I'd enjoy most of those dishes!


----------



## kittymamma

Getting caught up on this slow Saturday afternoon and I was doing pretty well in the "snacking" department until I read your updates. Now I am having a glass of wine (the old 5 O'clock somewhere excuse ) and just could not leave the Cheezits in the pantry. Both TR's are filled with delicious sounding treats and my salivary glands are going craaaazy.  Enjoying your reports , as always.

We certainly sympathize with you about missing the kitties. We just returned from a week in Florida and our three felines gave us the "so where the heck you been ?" attitude when we walked in the door. Aren't they just a sweet mess ?


----------



## dgbg100106

I like the idea of having this multiple times through out the year, so I hope they bring it back.
I like the red marshmallows they had as peppermint.  I might need to look into that more.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Last year DCA brought back the F&W Festival. There was one from 2007 until 2010, but they did not feature the kiosks that are so popular at WDW. The reason told to me was something to the effect that food laws in California require each kiosk to be individually licensed kitchens and the costs were too high. When the food booths showed up this past year, I was perplexed. But someone else pointed out on another thread the food offerings were definitely higher in price of those at Epcot F&W, almost double in fact. My guess is that to get their money out of those food booth licenses (which were probably licensed for an entire year), they brought a new celebration called the Festival of Holidays. And then for the Lunar New Year the food booths came back again. Don't quote me as an authority, but this is just my guess!



Interesting back story. I suppose the price increase could be because of licensing... or it could be just Disney.

Nah. You're right. Disney would never raise their prices just because.



franandaj said:


> For those of you familiar with the layout of the parks



Not.... yet.



franandaj said:


> stopping to admire this Gingerbread house in the lobby.



That doesn't look real!



franandaj said:


> So much of the offerings at the festival were sweets and not wanting to go into a diabetic coma, I had to be careful.



 I did notice that.



franandaj said:


> I got some Peppermint Bark for later.



Because... Peppermint Bark. (Which is better with a bite.)



franandaj said:


> And Fran got this White Hot Chocolate with Peppermint Marshmallows. As they melted the drink turned pink.



mmmmm white hot chocolate. Was it good with Peppermint marshmallows?



franandaj said:


> Next we visited the Fiesta en Familia where they had a couple Pozole.


Is "Pozole" just a fancy word for soup?



franandaj said:


> I realized upon my first bite of the turkey slider, I am NOT a fan of cranberry sauce with turkey, and I let Fran finish this one.



I liked it when I had a cranberry turkey sandwich... but that thing looks like it's got _tons_ in it!



franandaj said:


> This one was much better, but I didn’t want to eat too much of it and get myself too full.



Kalua slider! Man those are good.



franandaj said:


> We only got the Mac and Cheese and Sweet Potato pie. I also forgot to get a picture of the booth. The Mac and Cheese was only “meh” and I did not care for the jalapeno croutons.



Yup. Mac and cheese... I'm very, verrrrrry fussy about that.
Not surprised it didn't do it for you.



franandaj said:


> but I grabbed a glass of wine for on the way out. It came from the “Making Spirits Bright” booth.



Clever.



franandaj said:


>



Nice nails, Alison! 



franandaj said:


> The Christmas tree was all lit up.



Pretty.



franandaj said:


> Holiday train station (even though the train is closed).



Why?



franandaj said:


> We got the Sticky Toffee Pudding, Eggnog Cheesecake, and the Gingerbread Bundt Cake. The big winner here was the Sticky Toffee Pudding.



It all looks pretty good, but I agree, the Sticky pudding looks _really_ good.



franandaj said:


> I got the Roasted Lamb. In hindsight, this wasn’t as good as I’d hoped. It wasn’t a lamb loin or rib chop, I think it was just leg meat or something tougher. I ate a little of it and tossed the rest.



Too bad. It _looks_ good.



franandaj said:


> The dead grapes didn't help either.



 Tell you what, I'll eat all your "dead grapes".
You know. Because I'm a swell guy.



franandaj said:


> Fran chose wisely. This kiosk was right across from the Corn Dog Castle.



Okay... now that, (to me) looks like the best thing I've seen yet.



franandaj said:


> I got this Bratwurst from one,



That looks good too, though.



franandaj said:


> All of us loved this Egg Nog Cocktail. I’m not sure what was in it, but it was pretty potent!



I'm gonna guess... egg nog and more rum.



franandaj said:


> Already the Food and Wine Festival is rapidly approaching. By the time I get back from our cruise F&W will be upon us!



Oy. Like I don't have enough choices already!


----------



## krrrristen

franandaj said:


> The reason told to me was something to the effect that food laws in California require each kiosk to be individually licensed kitchens and the costs were too high. When the food booths showed up this past year, I was perplexed. But someone else pointed out on another thread the food offerings were definitely higher in price of those at Epcot F&W, almost double in fact.  My guess is that to get their money out of those food booth licenses (which were probably licensed for an entire year), they brought a new celebration called the Festival of Holidays.  And then for the Lunar New Year the food booths came back again.  Don't quote me as an authority, but this is just my guess!


 

Oh, wow. Never would have thought of that. How interesting!




franandaj said:


>



Very pretty. I want to go so badly!


----------

